# What's Inside Your LV?



## Lee

This thread is a continuation of the previous thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/whats-inside-your-lv-414095.html

Please share and thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my toiletry pouch 26:
iPad mini, 
Coach notebook
iPod nano
Charge cable for iPad & iPod 
Pen.


----------



## abby_a

What's inside my speedy empriente


----------



## Cinnamon718

Here's what's in my brand spanking new Neverfull MM in DE. 

- LV pochette NM DE holding my crappy wallet, trader joe green tea candies, Kleenex, 1 lipgloss, phone 
- Maui Jim Punch Bowl sunglasses
- make up case from target
- Vera Bradley coin pouch used for lipstick, Chapstick and Chanel mirror
- white Lululemon gift card pouch used for lifesaver candies in winter green.


----------



## DRJones616

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Love your speedy!!


----------



## merc_g

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente




So pretty? Which Jo Malone is that??


----------



## BanannaxD

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



Loveeeee your speedy its gorgeous


----------



## abby_a

DRJones616 said:


> Love your speedy!!


Thank you! i cant stop staring at her!


----------



## abby_a

merc_g said:


> So pretty? Which Jo Malone is that??


Thank you! The Jo Malone perfume is the nectarine blossom & honey and the little lotion sample is the orange blossom and i love this scent! maybe my next JM purchase


----------



## abby_a

BanannaxD said:


> Loveeeee your speedy its gorgeous


Thank you so much! this bag has been on my wishlist for like ever! lol i can't believe she's mine


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Stunning! Is this the new black?


----------



## msheidiann

Another neverfull DE in MM size. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Zippy organizer wallet, mini pochette, trousse ronde 20, coach cosmetic bag with my 2.5 year old son's necessities (diaper, wipes, hand wipes, a few hot wheels, snacks), a reusable oscar the grouch envirosac, a small reusable snack pouch, and my shades! The pocket holds my hand sanitizer, and car keys! I am sizing down from a GM, so things are a bit more packed in.


----------



## SchaalBWife

msheidiann said:


> Another neverfull DE in MM size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565507
> 
> 
> Zippy organizer wallet, mini pochette, trousse ronde 20, coach cosmetic bag with my 2.5 year old son's necessities (diaper, wipes, hand wipes, a few hot wheels, snacks), a reusable oscar the grouch envirosac, a small reusable snack pouch, and my shades! The pocket holds my hand sanitizer, and car keys! I am sizing down from a GM, so things are a bit more packed in.



Love your trousse... soooo cute!


----------



## msheidiann

SchaalBWife said:


> Love your trousse... soooo cute!




Thank you!! I love it so much


----------



## Meowster

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Two words...Love it!


----------



## merc_g

abby_a said:


> Thank you! The Jo Malone perfume is the nectarine blossom & honey and the little lotion sample is the orange blossom and i love this scent! maybe my next JM purchase



Mmmm! Two of my favorites!


----------



## liliyanie

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



Very cool  It's like from a magazine page.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente




&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;it all abby_a!!!! &#128522;


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

What's inside my new beautiful Alma BB :
Pencils in case 
Calvi
Chanel wallet 
Bastia
Sunnies
Earphones
Car key 
6 ring key holder 





And I could probably fit more into it !


----------



## abby_a

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Stunning! Is this the new black?


No it's in the color Infini, i saw the noir color in person and it looks identical.


----------



## Crazy Bag

ObsessedWithLV said:


> What's inside my new beautiful Alma BB :
> Pencils in case
> Calvi
> Chanel wallet
> Bastia
> Sunnies
> Earphones
> Car key
> 6 ring key holder
> View attachment 2566306
> View attachment 2566307
> View attachment 2566308
> 
> 
> And I could probably fit more into it !



Wow... You managed to fit so much in the BB. 
I think I am bad at packing lol... Here's my MM size:


----------



## RochRumRunner

ObsessedWithLV said:


> What's inside my new beautiful Alma BB :
> Pencils in case
> Calvi
> Chanel wallet
> Bastia
> Sunnies
> Earphones
> Car key
> 6 ring key holder
> View attachment 2566306
> View attachment 2566307
> View attachment 2566308
> 
> 
> And I could probably fit more into it !




Cute, very cute. Certainly an inspiration of hope to wear something so cute.


----------



## Jengybengy

Today was a very rushed morning! 

*Inside my LV Damier Azur Noe GM :*

LV Damier Ebene Insolite wallet
Gucci coin purse
Bath and Body works antibacterial gel
Smashbox Lipgloss
Mac concealer
L'occitane hand cream.


----------



## Jengybengy

Crazy Bag said:


> Wow... You managed to fit so much in the BB.
> I think I am bad at packing lol... Here's my MM size:


I love that yellow it is such a happy colour!!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

ObsessedWithLV said:


> What's inside my new beautiful Alma BB :
> Pencils in case
> Calvi
> Chanel wallet
> Bastia
> Sunnies
> Earphones
> Car key
> 6 ring key holder
> View attachment 2566306
> View attachment 2566307
> View attachment 2566308
> 
> 
> And I could probably fit more into it !


 i must have missed your reveal, congrats! RI is so stunning!


----------



## DRJones616

Crazy Bag said:


> Wow... You managed to fit so much in the BB.
> I think I am bad at packing lol... Here's my MM size:


Love the coin pouch.


----------



## Arlene619

Jengybengy said:


> Today was a very rushed morning!
> 
> *Inside my LV Damier Azur Noe GM :*
> 
> LV Damier Ebene Insolite wallet
> Gucci coin purse
> Bath and Body works antibacterial gel
> Smashbox Lipgloss
> Mac concealer
> L'occitane hand cream.


Beautiful!! I especially love your gucci coin purse!!


----------



## Arlene619

*What's in my Speedy B 35*
Cosmetic Pouch GM
Long Origami Wallet
Round Key Holder GM
Toiletry Pouch 26
Chanel Sunglasses


----------



## Arlene619

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Omg I loooovvvveee your bag!!!


----------



## lacedwithlove

Arlene619 said:


> View attachment 2567790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's in my Speedy B 35*
> 
> Cosmetic Pouch GM
> 
> Long Origami Wallet
> 
> Round Key Holder GM
> 
> Toiletry Pouch 26
> 
> Chanel Sunglasses




Monogram mania! Nice


----------



## DRJones616

lacedwithlove said:


> monogram mania! Nice


+1


----------



## claudis_candy

here is my video about what's in my Tivoli PM 



Hope you enjoy! 

xoxo
CC


----------



## for3v3rz

claudis_candy said:


> here is my video about what's in my Tivoli PM
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> xoxo
> CC




The video is not playing?


----------



## claudis_candy

Really? On my device it works! How about other ppl? 

Try here : http://youtu.be/IGw30NuE7WU


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Here is what's in my speedy b 35 DE. 

One picture shows the items out of the bag, second picture is a picture of items inside my bag, third picture is my Chanel sunnies (which I will have on, but will also go in there when not in use) Last picture is of all contents inside & all zipped up ready to go! ( having issues uploading all pics so some may be missing, lol 

In Pochete: Toiletry items, sanitizer wipes, other small items. 
In Florentine (my makeup bag)  My cosmetics (lipstick, lipgloss, eyeliner, powder/blotting sheets/sponge. 
Agenda (LE Manderin interior) 
Insolite wallet (LE red interior) matches red in DE (since Easter is approaching I stood the leather pulls up like a rabbit's LMAO! 
Flats in a bag (in case heels hurt or shoe malfunction happens, I went through a very embarrassing shoe issue once, it marked me for life!)  
Also not pictured (using it to take picture) IPhone & Keys! 

As bag charm I have my new keyring keychain with my name plate added to personalize it, I've been wanting to do this for almost a year now! Lol


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Inside view (Leopard is my flats in a bag)


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Finally!


----------



## fightthesunrise

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Here is what's in my speedy b 35 DE.
> 
> One picture shows the items out of the bag, second picture is a picture of items inside my bag, third picture is my Chanel sunnies (which I will have on, but will also go in there when not in use) Last picture is of all contents inside & all zipped up ready to go! ( having issues uploading all pics so some may be missing, lol
> 
> In Pochete: Toiletry items, sanitizer wipes, other small items.
> In Florentine (my makeup bag)  My cosmetics (lipstick, lipgloss, eyeliner, powder/blotting sheets/sponge.
> Agenda (LE Manderin interior)
> Insolite wallet (LE red interior) matches red in DE (since Easter is approaching I stood the leather pulls up like a rabbit's LMAO!
> Flats in a bag (in case heels hurt or shoe malfunction happens, I went through a very embarrassing shoe issue once, it marked me for life!)
> Also not pictured (using it to take picture) IPhone & Keys!
> 
> As bag charm I have my new keyring keychain with my name plate added to personalize it, I've been wanting to do this for almost a year now! Lol




You're so organized! I love it!


----------



## 515lvlover

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Finally!




I love your nameplate chain! Where did you get it?


----------



## msheidiann

Heading to a family birthday party, with my 2.5 year old, and my husband. Thomas the train sippy, and Boden star shaggy sweatshirt included!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

fightthesunrise said:


> You're so organized! I love it!





515lvlover said:


> I love your nameplate chain! Where did you get it?



Thank you!  

I did a reveal today of the chain is the LV keyring keychain & the name plate I've had since I was 14 my parents had it made for me, but I never used it (just wasn't me) I just got a couple of small rings & added it to the chain to make a more personalized bag charm, I wanted it to be LV, but still make it my own so this was what I did  the best part is that I can remove it anytime & use the chain on it's own or change up the charms, I like to have fun with accessories.


----------



## Ougirl

What's in my Speedy 30..... As my hubby says what's NOT in my purse!!!

Cerise Zippy Wallet
Coach pill case 
Gina Alexander Makeup Bag (with my daughter's picture on it)
Hairbrush 
2 "Ouch Pouches"-one for headphone and charging cord, one with actual band aids in it !
Hand sanitizer 
Pencil case (with my multiply color pens)
Kleenex
Lipgloss
Tinted lipgloss 
Small Vera Bradley card case 
2 Rx's 
My IPhone 
Mini iPad


----------



## RoseyLV08

My DE speedy B 30:

- Sarah wallet
- MC cosmetic pouch
- PM agenda
- moleskin plain paper notebook for drawing
- Vera Bradley pen/pencil holder
- heart shape pouch for earphones, charger
- pocket organizer/card holder 
- rayban aviators
- 4 key holder
- hand lotion, gum, mints


----------



## chiemilans

What's in my Speedy B?? Oh, you know... Just a bag of Reeces peanut butter cups and a bag of Dove dark chocolates.

Love that my bag is roomy enough to carry my snacks, hahaha!!


----------



## deb68nc

chiemilans said:


> What's in my Speedy B?? Oh, you know... Just a bag of Reeces peanut butter cups and a bag of Dove dark chocolates.
> 
> Love that my bag is roomy enough to carry my snacks, hahaha!!



Haha..a woman after my own heart! I do the same thing


----------



## DRJones616

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Finally!


Beautiful!!


----------



## Butterlite

chiemilans said:


> What's in my Speedy B?? Oh, you know... Just a bag of Reeces peanut butter cups and a bag of Dove dark chocolates.
> 
> Love that my bag is roomy enough to carry my snacks, hahaha!!



Yoinks* Thanks for the peanut butter cup!  mmmmm


----------



## redsnoopy04

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



Stunning!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

DRJones616 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## Arlene619

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Finally!


Omg. That's beautiful. I love that idea of having your name on a bag charm!


----------



## heart_bags

msheidiann said:


> Heading to a family birthday party, with my 2.5 year old, and my husband. Thomas the train sippy, and Boden star shaggy sweatshirt included!
> 
> View attachment 2568790



Isn't the Neverfull such a perfect bag when you have kids? 
I love buying Boden clothes for my toddler boy, too (and he loves Thomas! )


----------



## LeahLVoes

Inside my Neverfull GM

- Eva Clutch in Mono filled with random items.., like iPod...
- mono Sarah wallet
- mono cosmetic pouche
- Filofax A5
- rayban new wayfarer


----------



## RoseyLV08

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 2573002
> 
> 
> Inside my Neverfull GM
> 
> - Eva Clutch in Mono filled with random items.., like iPod...
> - mono Sarah wallet
> - mono cosmetic pouche
> - Filofax A5
> - rayban new wayfarer


Gorgeous inside and out


----------



## msheidiann

heart_bags said:


> Isn't the Neverfull such a perfect bag when you have kids?
> I love buying Boden clothes for my toddler boy, too (and he loves Thomas! )



it is THE perfect bag with a toddler!!! My son is constantly needing a snack, needing his toys, etc, etc...the never full makes it so easy!!! My son's name is Thomas, so he thinks that train was named after him.


----------



## heart_bags

msheidiann said:


> it is THE perfect bag with a toddler!!! My son is constantly needing a snack, needing his toys, etc, etc...the never full makes it so easy!!! My son's name is Thomas, so he thinks that train was named after him.



That is really too cute


----------



## msheidiann

heart_bags said:


> That is really too cute




He's a character!!


----------



## DRJones616

roseylv08 said:


> gorgeous inside and out


+1


----------



## luckymeNot

everything that i need to function will be found in there...


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Arlene619 said:


> Omg. That's beautiful. I love that idea of having your name on a bag charm!



Thank you! It brings a smile to my face every time I look at it since my parents had it made for me when I was little so it makes it that much special


----------



## myusername

Inside my Palermo PM...


----------



## LVEnthusiastt

On intense school days:

Laptop + case
School notes
Pencil case
iPhone
Water
Snack
Planner/Journal
Glasses
Organizer
Charger
Wallet (not pictured)


----------



## pitterpatter

What's inside my NF PM today


----------



## sbuxaddict

myusername said:


> Inside my Palermo PM...
> View attachment 2575684



I have the same 2 cles! How do you like your DA agenda? Is it hard to keep clean?


----------



## myusername

sbuxaddict said:


> I have the same 2 cles! How do you like your DA agenda? Is it hard to keep clean?




I just got it a couple of days ago, but so far I'm loving it. I'm not too worried about it getting dirty, since it doesn't have any white fabric, like the Eva or zippy wallets.


----------



## SarahLVoe

Inside my Métis today


----------



## Lola69

SarahLVoe said:


> Inside my Métis today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577100




Love the MK make up bag!


----------



## NWGal

Inside my delightful pm today.


----------



## Anigmapr

I love it how everyone is so organized, keeping everything in pochettes, cles, or cosmetic bags...I'm learning, I don't have any small items but just bought an older model pochette accessoire... Since I'm starting, I just used some coach pochette style bags and I like it! Ver organized!


----------



## DRJones616

pitterpatter said:


> What's inside my NF PM today


Love the accessories


----------



## Arlene619

chiemilans said:


> What's in my Speedy B?? Oh, you know... Just a bag of Reeces peanut butter cups and a bag of Dove dark chocolates.
> 
> Love that my bag is roomy enough to carry my snacks, hahaha!!


I love how you packed your speedy! Especially with the chocolates !! Yumm


----------



## SarahLVoe

Lola69 said:


> Love the MK make up bag!




Thank you! I really wanted a LV one but wasn't sure if I could take care of a nicer make up bag since all my cheap ones got so dirty! So I decided to try out a MK one first and so far it still looks new! Plus, I got it on sale at the MK boutique!


----------



## sophia618

My ikat nf gm!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

sophia618 said:


> My ikat nf gm!



I LVOE it all, So pretty!


----------



## MSHermione

Speedy 30 with almost nothing inside. Should have bought a speedy 25! Haha!


----------



## Lola69

MSHermione said:


> Speedy 30 with almost nothing inside. Should have bought a speedy 25! Haha!




Pretty wallet!


----------



## OrStAz

sophia618 said:


> My ikat nf gm!


This is a gorgeous bag. I wish I was into LV when this one was available. Love your items.


----------



## sophia618

LVmyotherbaby said:


> I LVOE it all, So pretty!



Aww, thank you!


----------



## sophia618

OrStAz said:


> This is a gorgeous bag. I wish I was into LV when this one was available. Love your items.


 Thank you!!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

sophia618 said:


> My ikat nf gm!




&#128522;I love your little Gucci key chain!  And OFCOURSE your ikat! &#128521;


----------



## sophia618

Pursenalfaves said:


> &#128522;I love your little Gucci key chain!  And OFCOURSE your ikat! &#128521;


Awww, thank you for noticing my cute little gucci bag and i love it too!!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522;
I put my keys on it for a day but it wasn't as practical as little LV cles, so I just keep 3 sets of earbuds (headphone?!) thingie which my kids and husband ask me often enough.   

I bought this ikat nf and rose indien mm last year (after selling tons of my slgs!) but this bag was so huge and didn't use it almost at all.  I had been thinking about selling it, but just few weeks ago, I saw a lady carrying the blue ikat GM and I was sooooooo jealous!  LOL
So I decided to use it - I am in Love!  
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Saraja

Thank you to all those who have posted photos. I love seeing not only what everyone is caring, but it helps so much to see what fits in each particular bag. I see tons of NF photos but no totallys.. I am leaning towards the totally mm for my next purchase and am very curious what people can fit in it vs. the neverful. 

Keep posting! Love it and it is very helpful too.


----------



## NWGal

Saraja said:


> Thank you to all those who have posted photos. I love seeing not only what everyone is caring, but it helps so much to see what fits in each particular bag. I see tons of NF photos but no totallys.. I am leaning towards the totally mm for my next purchase and am very curious what people can fit in it vs. the neverful.
> 
> Keep posting! Love it and it is very helpful too.



Check out the clubhouse for more info on the totally and what can also fit inside. It's a great bag!


----------



## Rockst@r

sophia618 said:


> My ikat nf gm!





Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KTScrlet

sophia618 said:


> My ikat nf gm!



Love it.


----------



## Ghettoe

SarahLVoe said:


> Inside my Métis today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577100



Which wallet is that?


----------



## SarahLVoe

Ghettoe said:


> Which wallet is that?




Zippy compact wallet


----------



## MSHermione

Tried a little harder to fill up my speedy 30 today! Have my wallet, sunglasses, 3 filled up pouches, & a jacket under all that. =)


----------



## MSHermione

Lola69 said:


> Pretty wallet!



Thanks! =D


----------



## sophia618

Rockst@r said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!!  
And I'm so happy to see you still on tPF!


----------



## sophia618

KTScrlet said:


> Love it.


Aww, thank you girlie, I can't wait to see your bag & slg pics again!


----------



## Rockst@r

sophia618 said:


> Thank you!!
> And I'm so happy to see you still on tPF!





I'm a tpf lifer!  lol  As are you!


----------



## peterpanlove

My Neverfull GM at work (with a Coach ponytail scarf my mom bought me on a mother/daughter trip ):







I love peeking in and seeing my colorful array of Vera Bradley pouches & cases! Ignore my silly thumb please


----------



## Bags_4_life

peterpanlove said:


> My Neverfull GM at work (with a Coach ponytail scarf my mom bought me on a mother/daughter trip ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love peeking in and seeing my colorful array of Vera Bradley pouches & cases! Ignore my silly thumb please


Lovely, so bright and cheerful!


----------



## bickyi

Here's what's in my Berkeley today. 

I use the Trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When I switch bags, everything is in one package, I just take out the Trousse and I'm good to go. Super convenient.

I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, I'm amazed at how much I actually have in here!


----------



## taste4design

^^ Great idea for organising  xx


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

peterpanlove said:


> My Neverfull GM at work (with a Coach ponytail scarf my mom bought me on a mother/daughter trip ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love peeking in and seeing my colorful array of Vera Bradley pouches & cases! Ignore my silly thumb please



The colors all look so pretty together against the DE


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

taste4design said:


> ^^ great idea for organising  xx



+1


----------



## sushigirl

myusername said:


> Inside my Palermo PM...
> View attachment 2575684


Wow! What type of organizer is that?


----------



## MsCuppycake




----------



## MsCuppycake

Kinda empty today since my son is on spring break, I haven't been out of the house


----------



## fantabulous

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Love your bag!


----------



## fantabulous

Here's what in my bag:

http://beta.bondswell.com/remotesharebig/534f52af0f9ef668e8000001


----------



## myusername

sushigirl said:


> Wow! What type of organizer is that?




It's called Purse To Go Zip Ups from pursebling.com.  This is the jumbo size.  It's also a perfect fit inside the neverfull pm.


----------



## lillywillowbug

MsCuppycake said:


> View attachment 2582489




I LOVE your figue NF! How do you like it? How are the straps?


----------



## bickyi

taste4design said:


> ^^ Great idea for organising  xx


Thanks! I can't take credit for it though, I got the idea from another fellow TPFer.


----------



## sushigirl

myusername said:


> It's called Purse To Go Zip Ups from pursebling.com.  This is the jumbo size.  It's also a perfect fit inside the neverfull pm.


Thanks! Will check it out!


----------



## tinybutterfly

peterpanlove said:


> My Neverfull GM at work (with a Coach ponytail scarf my mom bought me on a mother/daughter trip ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love peeking in and seeing my colorful array of Vera Bradley pouches & cases! Ignore my silly thumb please



Love all the brightly colored VB pouches! So cheerful!


----------



## AlexandraSkye

bickyi said:


> Here's what's in my Berkeley today.
> 
> I use the Trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When I switch bags, everything is in one package, I just take out the Trousse and I'm good to go. Super convenient.
> 
> I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, I'm amazed at how much I actually have in here!



What size is your Trousse? I've been looking at the 23 online but can't really visualise it in my bag. Looks great!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## camillef_

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2582985


Beautiful bag and accessories!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

camillef_ said:


> Beautiful bag and accessories!



Thanks Camille!!


----------



## bickyi

AlexandraSkye said:


> What size is your Trousse? I've been looking at the 23 online but can't really visualise it in my bag. Looks great!



I believe it's the 28, which is the largest LV cosmetic/toiletry bag I've seen. I bought it specifically to use as a purse organizer since I already own a Damier Makeup Trousse and a couple of Bucket GM and PM pouches. I actually keep my cosmetics in a bucket GM pouch to force myself to carry only the necessities when I go out...otherwise my purse gets REALLY heavy...since I am also a makeup addict. lol

Here's a short list I compiled a while back while researching the perfect size I needed. It's in no way comprehensive, but I hope it helps!

Trousse Makeup DE -- 6.3 x 5.5 x 2.2
Cosmetic Pouch GM --  8.66 x 2.36 x 5.91
Trousse 28 -- 11.0 " x 6.9 " x 3.3 
Toiletry 26   -- 10.24 x 7.87 x 1.97
Trousse 23 -- 9.1 x 5.9 x 2.2"
Toiletry 19 -- 7.48 x 5.91 x 1.97
Toiletry 15 -- 5.91 x 3.94 x 1.57
Bucket PM pouch -- 6.8" x 4.25"
Bucket GM pouch -- 8" x 4.25"


----------



## blushnkisses

I shared in my reveal thread but I'll post here as well since it might get more traffic and hopefully help someone out.

Inside my Sologne


----------



## MsCuppycake

lillywillowbug said:


> I LOVE your figue NF! How do you like it? How are the straps?




I love everything about my bag! It was my first lv piece and the color is just Gorgeous


----------



## HeartMyMJs

blushnkisses said:


> I shared in my reveal thread but I'll post here as well since it might get more traffic and hopefully help someone out.
> 
> Inside my Sologne
> 
> View attachment 2583422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583428



So lovely and roomy!!


----------



## RochRumRunner

blushnkisses said:


> I shared in my reveal thread but I'll post here as well since it might get more traffic and hopefully help someone out.
> 
> Inside my Sologne
> 
> View attachment 2583422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583428




That's amazing. So well thought out and functional. Congrats.


----------



## RochRumRunner

bickyi said:


> I believe it's the 28, which is the largest LV cosmetic/toiletry bag I've seen. I bought it specifically to use as a purse organizer since I already own a Damier Makeup Trousse and a couple of Bucket GM and PM pouches. I actually keep my cosmetics in a bucket GM pouch to force myself to carry only the necessities when I go out...otherwise my purse gets REALLY heavy...since I am also a makeup addict. lol
> 
> Here's a short list I compiled a while back while researching the perfect size I needed. It's in no way comprehensive, but I hope it helps!
> 
> Trousse Makeup DE -- 6.3 x 5.5 x 2.2
> Cosmetic Pouch GM --  8.66 x 2.36 x 5.91
> Trousse 28 -- 11.0 " x 6.9 " x 3.3
> Toiletry 26   -- 10.24 x 7.87 x 1.97
> Trousse 23 -- 9.1 x 5.9 x 2.2"
> Toiletry 19 -- 7.48 x 5.91 x 1.97
> Toiletry 15 -- 5.91 x 3.94 x 1.57
> Bucket PM pouch -- 6.8" x 4.25"
> Bucket GM pouch -- 8" x 4.25"




Can I just say, from the bottom of my heart thank you! Oh so helpful.


----------



## bickyi

RochRumRunner said:


> Can I just say, from the bottom of my heart thank you! Oh so helpful.


You are so very welcome! I learn so much from everyone on TPF....I try my best to contribute when I can.


----------



## AlexandraSkye

bickyi said:


> I believe it's the 28, which is the largest LV cosmetic/toiletry bag I've seen. I bought it specifically to use as a purse organizer since I already own a Damier Makeup Trousse and a couple of Bucket GM and PM pouches. I actually keep my cosmetics in a bucket GM pouch to force myself to carry only the necessities when I go out...otherwise my purse gets REALLY heavy...since I am also a makeup addict. lol
> 
> Here's a short list I compiled a while back while researching the perfect size I needed. It's in no way comprehensive, but I hope it helps!
> 
> Trousse Makeup DE -- 6.3 x 5.5 x 2.2
> Cosmetic Pouch GM --  8.66 x 2.36 x 5.91
> Trousse 28 -- 11.0 " x 6.9 " x 3.3
> Toiletry 26   -- 10.24 x 7.87 x 1.97
> Trousse 23 -- 9.1 x 5.9 x 2.2"
> Toiletry 19 -- 7.48 x 5.91 x 1.97
> Toiletry 15 -- 5.91 x 3.94 x 1.57
> Bucket PM pouch -- 6.8" x 4.25"
> Bucket GM pouch -- 8" x 4.25"



Oh my! Thank you so much for this information! Now I definitely need to get my hands on a Trousse!


----------



## Lizzys

bickyi said:


> Here's what's in my Berkeley today.
> 
> I use the Trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When I switch bags, everything is in one package, I just take out the Trousse and I'm good to go. Super convenient.
> 
> I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, I'm amazed at how much I actually have in here!



The Trousse is a perfect organizer with added style.  What a great idea!


----------



## Lizzys

pitterpatter said:


> What's inside my NF PM today



I had no idea the PM could hold so much.  I really want a NF and think the MM is a tad too big for me.  I saw your modeling photo on another thread and am happy to see what is inside here.  I will take a look at the PM now which I once thought was too small.  Thanks!


----------



## Rumbabird

Here's what's in my Damier Asur Speedy Bandouliere 30:

- Pouchette (for meds, passport, other misc.)
- Toiletry Pouch 15 (perfect for my phone and ipad chargers, fitness watch)
- Cosmetic Pouch
- Cles
- Zippy Coin Purse

This Speedy holds an incredible amount of stuff.  I can also get my regular-sized Zippy wallet in here when I need it.  

I also have the Westminster GM in Damier Ebene, which I using during the colder months.

That's it for my collection - so far, at least, &#128516;


----------



## cheidel

Rumbabird said:


> Here's what's in my Damier Asur Speedy Bandouliere 30:
> 
> - Pouchette (for meds, passport, other misc.)
> - Toiletry Pouch 15 (perfect for my phone and ipad chargers, fitness watch)
> - Cosmetic Pouch
> - Cles
> - Zippy Coin Purse
> 
> This Speedy holds an incredible amount of stuff.  I can also get my regular-sized Zippy wallet in here when I need it.
> 
> I also have the Westminster GM in Damier Ebene, which I using during the colder months.
> 
> That's it for my collection - so far, at least, &#128516;


Your speedy is very pretty, lovely collection BTW.  Didn't realize it could hold so much.  Enjoy!


----------



## Rumbabird

cheidel said:


> Your speedy is very pretty, lovely collection BTW.  Didn't realize it could hold so much.  Enjoy!



Thank you Cheidel.  I'm just starting out so words of encouragement are nice to hear.  

I'm a little worried about the vachetta on the Speedy getting stained, so after reading some of the posts here related to protecting vachetta, I ordered a can of Shining Monkey.  Hope it works!  Raining here today so couldnt use the new Speedy &#128549;


----------



## Arlene619

Rumbabird said:


> Thank you Cheidel.  I'm just starting out so words of encouragement are nice to hear.
> 
> I'm a little worried about the vachetta on the Speedy getting stained, so after reading some of the posts here related to protecting vachetta, I ordered a can of Shining Monkey.  Hope it works!  Raining here today so couldnt use the new Speedy &#128549;



Good luck. I hope it works &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Rumbabird

Arlene619 said:


> Good luck. I hope it works &#128591;&#128591;


Me too &#55357;&#56842;.  I will post my results after I give it the treatment.


----------



## cheidel

Rumbabird said:


> Thank you Cheidel. I'm just starting out so words of encouragement are nice to hear.
> 
> I'm a little worried about the vachetta on the Speedy getting stained, so after reading some of the posts here related to protecting vachetta, I ordered a can of Shining Monkey. Hope it works! Raining here today so couldnt use the new Speedy &#55357;&#56869;


 
Ok, check out this Thread re: Patina.  Also, my pics are on page 17 of the Thread after spraying my speedy with Apple Guard......!!!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/the-patina-champ-is-here-815007.html


----------



## lvtam

My brand new pochette metis!

Had to organize very strategically but it does fit quite a bit:

Marie Lou long wallet
Mini pochette
Vernis cles
iPad mini
Headphones (in lululemon gift card case)
Maui Jim Baby Beach sunglasses in cloth case
iPhone in back zipper pocket (actually can fit two iPhones in there)
Work badge


----------



## RochRumRunner

lvtam said:


> My brand new pochette metis!
> 
> Had to organize very strategically but it does fit quite a bit:
> 
> Marie Lou long wallet
> Mini pochette
> Vernis cles
> iPad mini
> Headphones (in lululemon gift card case)
> Maui Jim Baby Beach sunglasses in cloth case
> iPhone in back zipper pocket (actually can fit two iPhones in there)
> Work badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584953




Oh this is just sublime! I'm so impressed that your Marie Lou long fits. My mind said, "just the basic and it's absolutely perfect".


----------



## Rumbabird

cheidel said:


> Ok, check out this Thread re: Patina.  Also, my pics are on page 17 of the Thread after spraying my speedy with Apple Guard......!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/the-patina-champ-is-here-815007.html





Oh wow, that was after you tried the sun and wet sock trick?  Then sprayed with Appleguard?  It looks awesome!


----------



## cheidel

Rumbabird said:


> Oh wow, that was after you tried the sun and wet sock trick?  Then sprayed with Appleguard?  It looks awesome!







Yes, I wiped the handles and zipper pull with the wet sock, it dried in about an hour, I buffed with the dry sock.  I sprayed with Apple Guard after!


----------



## pitterpatter

Zcp, cles and keys, a few lipids, cell phone (not pictured), lulu gift card holder, compact, my sons inhaler, allergy tabs, and eye drops (he's a hot mess!!)


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

pitterpatter said:


> Zcp, cles and keys, a few lipids, cell phone (not pictured), lulu gift card holder, compact, my sons inhaler, allergy tabs, and eye drops (he's a hot mess!!)



Wow, such cutiepie sure fits a lot! Love it!


----------



## Rumbabird

cheidel said:


> Yes, I wiped the handles and zipper pull with the wet sock, it dried in about an hour, I buffed with the dry sock.  I sprayed with Apple Guard after!



I will definitely try that.  Thank you Cheidel.


----------



## DRJones616

peterpanlove said:


> My Neverfull GM at work (with a Coach ponytail scarf my mom bought me on a mother/daughter trip ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love peeking in and seeing my colorful array of Vera Bradley pouches & cases! Ignore my silly thumb please


Love all of the accessories!!


----------



## lilypan

Inside my mono speedy 30.


----------



## LVspeedyB

Speedy B 35


----------



## LovinLV510

Inside my brand new Neverfull MM in Damier Azur:

DA pochette
Mono cosmetic pouch PM
MC business card holder
DA Emilie wallet
Mono Toiletry 19
Mono round key holder GM
DA key pouch


----------



## LovinLV510

How everything fits inside:


----------



## RochRumRunner

LVspeedyB said:


> Speedy B 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588007




I'm in love!


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

I love this thread. I can't believe how obsessed I've become with looking at what others carry in their handbags!!!&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PamK

DRJones616 said:


> Love all of the accessories!!




Your bag is beautiful! I love how you mix up Vera Bradley accessories with LV - they look awesome together! My latest "mix" is VB Bittersweet with LV mono.


----------



## DRJones616

1handbagcrazyms said:


> i love this thread. I can't believe how obsessed i've become with looking at what others carry in their handbags!!!&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


+1


----------



## Pursenalfaves

sophia618 said:


> Awww, thank you for noticing my cute little gucci bag and i love it too!!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522;
> 
> I put my keys on it for a day but it wasn't as practical as little LV cles, so I just keep 3 sets of earbuds (headphone?!) thingie which my kids and husband ask me often enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this ikat nf and rose indien mm last year (after selling tons of my slgs!) but this bag was so huge and didn't use it almost at all.  I had been thinking about selling it, but just few weeks ago, I saw a lady carrying the blue ikat GM and I was sooooooo jealous!  LOL
> 
> So I decided to use it - I am in Love!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




You know if you watch Housewives of BV at all, Lisa had the exact same bag as you!  It looked amazing! I think you should keep her!  Enjoy!


----------



## missjhk

Lol all girls have the same stuff in their bags


----------



## missjhk

So neat and tidy


----------



## missjhk

lilypan said:


> Inside my mono speedy 30.


Wow ....stunning


----------



## missjhk

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> I love this thread. I can't believe how obsessed I've become with looking at what others carry in their handbags!!!&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


Lol me too


----------



## missjhk

LVspeedyB said:


> Speedy B 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588007


Love the red one


----------



## BagaliciousChic

Yes am always amazed at how neat and tidy everybody's handbags are. I mean I am not a messy person by any means but if I ever do  "what's in my bag", you guys will run a mile in horror! Doesn't anyone have rubbish lying around in their bags; used tissue paper, old receipts, hair bands, KitKat wrapper...?

Note to self; use more SLGs and get tidier!


----------



## girlfriend

BagaliciousChic said:


> Yes am always amazed at how neat and tidy everybody's handbags are. I mean I am not a messy person by any means but if I ever do  "what's in my bag", you guys will run a mile in horror! Doesn't anyone have rubbish lying around in their bags; used tissue paper, old receipts, hair bands, KitKat wrapper...?
> 
> Note to self; use more SLGs and get tidier!


 

+1  You're not alone   I keep watching these posts in hopes of some motivation.


----------



## Needanotherbag

BagaliciousChic said:


> Yes am always amazed at how neat and tidy everybody's handbags are. I mean I am not a messy person by any means but if I ever do  "what's in my bag", you guys will run a mile in horror! Doesn't anyone have rubbish lying around in their bags; used tissue paper, old receipts, hair bands, KitKat wrapper...?
> 
> Note to self; use more SLGs and get tidier!



 If I have time I'll post the nightmare in my NF MM at the moment...


----------



## Arlene619

Needanotherbag said:


> If I have time I'll post the nightmare in my NF MM at the moment...



Lol. I hear ya. My bag sounds similar to yours. I definitely clean mine up so it looks good for the camera though haha &#128514;


----------



## SaavyShopper

Here's a look inside my Bolougne 30.  The size of this bag is deceiving.  As you can see from the pictures below, it holds a lot.


----------



## jakesmama

This is a great excuse to clean out my bag! Inside my Alma PM in quetsch Epi I carry:

-MC Cosmetic Pouch (with readers, lip balm, two lipsticks, aspirin, gum and room for more)
-Sarah wallet in grand bleu Vernis
-Card holder in amarante Vernis
-Key Pouch in amarante Vernis 
-Checkbook
-iPhone 5 with large Mophie case

I can also fit the pouch that came with my Neverfull MM in there if I anticipate the need for a complete hair and makeup transformation!


----------



## jakesmama

I don't know what's up, but I can only upload one pic for each post. Sorry to be annoying!


----------



## jakesmama

Last one!


----------



## JenUgas

BagaliciousChic said:


> Yes am always amazed at how neat and tidy everybody's handbags are. I mean I am not a messy person by any means but if I ever do  "what's in my bag", you guys will run a mile in horror! Doesn't anyone have rubbish lying around in their bags; used tissue paper, old receipts, hair bands, KitKat wrapper...?
> 
> Note to self; use more SLGs and get tidier!


You are definitely not alone, if it weren't for my son pulling everything out of my bags I would also have receipts and other junk.


----------



## JenUgas

jakesmama said:


> View attachment 2594648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great excuse to clean out my bag! Inside my Alma PM in quetsch Epi I carry:
> 
> -MC Cosmetic Pouch (with readers, lip balm, two lipsticks, aspirin, gum and room for more)
> -Sarah wallet in grand bleu Vernis
> -Card holder in amarante Vernis
> -Key Pouch in amarante Vernis
> -Checkbook
> -iPhone 5 with large Mophie case
> 
> I can also fit the pouch that came with my Neverfull MM in there if I anticipate the need for a complete hair and makeup transformation!


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## misscocktail

Indeed, gorgeous bag and well organised, congrats!


----------



## misscocktail

Can't help it, I have to join in ! Here's what's inside my new Speedy B 30: ZCP, mini pochette(use for make up), cles pochette for coins, mono cardholder, multi cles 4, tissues, sunglasses (white pouch), medication (blue flower pouch), filofax agenda, and yes, I can fit in a lot more stuff


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Inside my Petit Noe:

Empreinte Zippy Wallet
Mono Cosmetic Case
Mini Pochette
MC Cles 
Calvi Card Holder
Chanel Compact
Hand Sanitizer
iPhone


----------



## jakesmama

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> View attachment 2595408
> 
> 
> Inside my Petit Noe:
> 
> Empreinte Zippy Wallet
> Mono Cosmetic Case
> Mini Pochette
> MC Cles
> Calvi Card Holder
> Chanel Compact
> Hand Sanitizer
> iPhone


I love how you use the bandeau to tie your Noe!


----------



## anshort4angel

Inside my Louise today:




Motorola MotoX
Happy Plugs gold ear buds
Eyelash glue
Business cards
Hand sanitizing spray (shape/size is like a credit card)
Orbit gum
Commodity Goods perfume sample
Big Sexy Hair volumizing hair Powder
Maybelline Lip Color Elixir
Hare+Hart Coin Purse


----------



## merialexandra

I had a picnic yesterday with my husband so that's why i have empty vine bottele there!  
(cigar is NOT mine!) 









[url=http://postimg.org/image/b3wq04xxj/]


----------



## OrStAz

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


This is soooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## casmitty

LovinLV510 said:


> How everything fits inside:


Very nice.  I have the Neverfull DA also and would like to know what you carry in the clutch that comes with it.   Thank you.


----------



## Itsmisssonja

how do I post a picture? I keep getting this notification that says my pic failed to upload. anyone that could tell me how to do this would be great. would love to show and share whats in my LV. xo


----------



## Itsmisssonja

I figured out how to post! im new 

Here is my Neverfull in Damier Azur xo
I adore this bag. I use it as my everyday running errands/diaper bag for my baby girl. It just holds it all. Since my daughter is 5 months now I dont need as much baby things and just throw those in as needed. So currently here is what is in my Lv Neverfull. I have had this tote since january. It was my birthday gift!!!

Inside-
Louis vuitton cosmetic bag in monogram
Louis vuitton Multicolore Sarah wallet in Monogram and light pink interior 
Porter magazine 
Cole haan sunnies
Ipad mini with light pink cover
Lollia hand cream
dior addict lip in pink cherie 368
ysl lipstick in #8
Christian Dior lip balm
mini tooth brushes
victorias secret mints
Chloe seeby perfumed body lotion
Chanel compact in #30 natural 
eye drops
Chanel COCO perfume (my FAV)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lola899

msheidiann said:


> Another neverfull DE in MM size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565507
> 
> 
> Zippy organizer wallet, mini pochette, trousse ronde 20, coach cosmetic bag with my 2.5 year old son's necessities (diaper, wipes, hand wipes, a few hot wheels, snacks), a reusable oscar the grouch envirosac, a small reusable snack pouch, and my shades! The pocket holds my hand sanitizer, and car keys! I am sizing down from a GM, so things are a bit more packed in.



WOW! Very cute packing... Love your style.


----------



## Sange927

Loving reading/viewing these!!!! Just purchased a Totally PM and totally afraid to use it.  LOL!!!  Base shaper came in the mail today so that's all that is in it right now.  Next up is organizer for the interior and then I'll load it up.  Can't wait to share pics!


----------



## Needanotherbag

merialexandra said:


> I had a picnic yesterday with my husband so that's why i have empty vine bottele there!
> (cigar is NOT mine!)


http://postimg.org/image/b3wq04xxj/

Now that's my kind of whats in my bag!!! Love that you have an empty wine bottle


----------



## Arlene619

Itsmisssonja said:


> how do I post a picture? I keep getting this notification that says my pic failed to upload. anyone that could tell me how to do this would be great. would love to show and share whats in my LV. xo



Have you tried d/l the app on your phone? It's easier to upload pics from imo


----------



## LovingLV81

My neverfull MM  I keep the wallet in the zipper part .


----------



## DRJones616

anshort4angel said:


> Inside my Louise today:
> 
> View attachment 2595844
> 
> 
> Motorola MotoX
> Happy Plugs gold ear buds
> Eyelash glue
> Business cards
> Hand sanitizing spray (shape/size is like a credit card)
> Orbit gum
> Commodity Goods perfume sample
> Big Sexy Hair volumizing hair Powder
> Maybelline Lip Color Elixir
> Hare+Hart Coin Purse


Stunning picture!!


----------



## mumar_k

anshort4angel said:


> Inside my Louise today:
> 
> View attachment 2595844
> 
> 
> Motorola MotoX
> Happy Plugs gold ear buds
> Eyelash glue
> Business cards
> Hand sanitizing spray (shape/size is like a credit card)
> Orbit gum
> Commodity Goods perfume sample
> Big Sexy Hair volumizing hair Powder
> Maybelline Lip Color Elixir
> Hare+Hart Coin Purse



Gorgeous, i am drooling over the bag


----------



## casmitty

Inside my Neverfull GM in DA and 
Purse Bling organizer (I have the base shaper because I don't like BAG SAG): Franklin planner, umbrella, wipes, anti-bac, tissues, coach change purse, Vera Bradley quilted pill box, business card holder, mini Pochette, Mocha Rose lip balm in tin, Neverfull clutch, L'Occitane hand cream, water bottle


----------



## KTScrlet

My Alma PM


----------



## Charmed05

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> View attachment 2595408
> 
> 
> Inside my Petit Noe:
> 
> Empreinte Zippy Wallet
> Mono Cosmetic Case
> Mini Pochette
> MC Cles
> Calvi Card Holder
> Chanel Compact
> Hand Sanitizer
> iPhone


Love your noe!


----------



## casmitty

Inside my Sologne:
ZO DE
ZCW DA
Cles DA
Pocket agenda Mono
Eyeglass case
Lip gloss 
Hand cream
Pen case


----------



## bagjunkie1997

This is what happens when you're stuck in the car waiting on your son's basketball practice to end (15 minutes late I might add lol) - you find ways to entertain yourself &#128521;

So here's what's in the Empreinte Speedy 30







6 key holder
Tiffany glasses
Kleenex
Coach sunnies
Vernis card holder
Secret long wallet (I think that's what it's called)
Pen
Toiletry 19
Cles
Coach reusable shopping tote
Mini Pochette
Gum
Notebook


----------



## casmitty

bagjunkie1997 said:


> This is what happens when you're stuck in the car waiting on your son's basketball practice to end (15 minutes late I might add lol) - you find ways to entertain yourself &#128521;
> 
> So here's what's in the Empreinte Speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 2598200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598201
> 
> 
> 6 key holder
> Tiffany glasses
> Kleenex
> Coach sunnies
> Vernis card holder
> Secret long wallet (I think that's what it's called)
> Pen
> Toiletry 19
> Cles
> Coach reusable shopping tote
> Mini Pochette
> Gum
> Notebook


----------



## Arlene619

KTScrlet said:


> My Alma PM



Wow beautiful.  I can't believe how much can fit into your bag! &#128522;


----------



## Louisgyal37

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> View attachment 2595408
> 
> 
> Inside my Petit Noe:
> 
> Empreinte Zippy Wallet
> Mono Cosmetic Case
> Mini Pochette
> MC Cles
> Calvi Card Holder
> Chanel Compact
> Hand Sanitizer
> iPhone


Can u post a pic of your items inside? Curious how it looks packed as I've yet to use my noe......


----------



## KTScrlet

Arlene619 said:


> Wow beautiful.  I can't believe how much can fit into your bag! &#128522;



Thanks.  The Alma PM really does hold alot.  I wanted a smaller bag, but I wanted to carry all my things.  I really love it.


----------



## Mrsjones1108

anshort4angel said:


> Inside my Louise today:
> 
> View attachment 2595844
> 
> 
> Motorola MotoX
> Happy Plugs gold ear buds
> Eyelash glue
> Business cards
> Hand sanitizing spray (shape/size is like a credit card)
> Orbit gum
> Commodity Goods perfume sample
> Big Sexy Hair volumizing hair Powder
> Maybelline Lip Color Elixir
> Hare+Hart Coin Purse


That has got to be the most beautiful purse of spring. I am so jealous!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Charmed05 said:


> Love your noe!




Thanks


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Louisgyal37 said:


> Can u post a pic of your items inside? Curious how it looks packed as I've yet to use my noe......




Sure!  This is how it's usually packed during the day.


----------



## Rockst@r

KTScrlet said:


> My Alma PM




Wow!  I have two Alma PMs and cannot seem to fit nearly as much stuff in mine as you do yours!  You've inspired me.  Gonna try tonight.  I don't carry either of mine often enough for that reason.


----------



## Needanotherbag

KTScrlet said:


> Thanks.  The Alma PM really does hold alot.  I wanted a smaller bag, but I wanted to carry all my things.  I really love it.



Are you able to zip it without the zipper "warping" with all of that?


----------



## KTScrlet

Rockst@r said:


> Wow!  I have two Alma PMs and cannot seem to fit nearly as much stuff in mine as you do yours!  You've inspired me.  Gonna try tonight.  I don't carry either of mine often enough for that reason.



I organized my bag many different ways, and found this way to be the easiest for me to get out the items I need.  Unfortunately, no matter how I organize the bag, I have the wavy zipper.  Good luck organizing yours.


----------



## KTScrlet

Needanotherbag said:


> Are you able to zip it without the zipper "warping" with all of that?


The zipper is all right until I put in the wallet and cell, then it waves.


----------



## Oryx816

bickyi said:


> Here's what's in my Berkeley today.
> 
> I use the Trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When I switch bags, everything is in one package, I just take out the Trousse and I'm good to go. Super convenient.
> 
> I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, I'm amazed at how much I actually have in here!



Phenomenal idea!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My ever dependable, year 2004-born Monogram Pochette, as my quick grab-and-go purse for a quick stop at the ATM. Just tossed the following inside then drove off!..

-Rabeanco red lambskin leather coin/key pouch
-iPhone
-car keys
-USB flash disk (had some pics printed afterwards)
-cash and atm card 

Super convenient! :thumbup:


----------



## MissChris

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My ever dependable, year 2004-born Monogram Pochette, as my quick grab-and-go purse for a quick stop at the ATM. Just tossed the following inside then drove off!..
> 
> -Rabeanco red lambskin leather coin/key pouch
> -iPhone
> -car keys
> -USB flash disk (had some pics printed afterwards)
> -cash and atm card
> 
> Super convenient! :thumbup:





Love it!! My mono pochette is from 2002 and still looks new as well...I also have that chain, which I got off ebay!!  LV pochettes are the best!!


----------



## justmehawaii24

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Nice bag.... love love love


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

MissChris said:


> Love it!! My mono pochette is from 2002 and still looks new as well...I also have that chain, which I got off ebay!!  LV pochettes are the best!!



Hi twin!  Yup, that gold chain is from ebay as well  I use the chain even in casual days because it's a bit longer than the pochette's original vachetta strap. A pochette is a real must-have! :thumbup:


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2600325
View attachment 2600326



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## DRJones616

justmehawaii24 said:


> Nice bag.... love love love


+1


----------



## lillywillowbug

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2600325
> View attachment 2600326
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Nice! Where'd you get the purse organizer?


----------



## Cinnamon718

casmitty said:


> View attachment 2598168
> View attachment 2598169
> View attachment 2598170
> View attachment 2598171
> View attachment 2598172
> View attachment 2598173
> 
> 
> Inside my Neverfull GM in DA and
> Purse Bling organizer (I have the base shaper because I don't like BAG SAG): Franklin planner, umbrella, wipes, anti-bac, tissues, coach change purse, Vera Bradley quilted pill box, business card holder, mini Pochette, Mocha Rose lip balm in tin, Neverfull clutch, L'Occitane hand cream, water bottle





Which model is your purse organizer? I really like it. Looks like sturdy material.  Do u like using it?


----------



## boyoverboard

Inside my new-to-me Naviglio...







-Michael Kors saffiano passport holder (holding receipts)
-DE Zippy Compact
-Epi red clés
-DG Zippy Coin Purse
-Monogram Round GM key holder
-DA clés


----------



## casmitty

Inside my mini pochette:
Pocket Organizer DE
Iphone 4s
Cles key ring DA 
Victoria Secret lip gloss


----------



## casmitty

TOBagGirl said:


> Which model is your purse organizer? I really like it. Looks like sturdy material.  Do u like using it?


Hi, thank you.  It's the Purse Bling Zippered Purse Organizer in extra jumbo.  I absolutely love it and you can make it smaller by using the snaps.  I also had to get the base shaper so the bag doesn't sag.


----------



## casmitty

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2600325
> View attachment 2600326
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I like!


----------



## CornishMon

casmitty said:


> I like!




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## merc_g

casmitty said:


> Inside my mini pochette:
> Pocket Organizer DE
> Iphone 4s
> Cles key ring DA
> Victoria Secret lip gloss



I'm always surprised at the amount of stuff that fits in the Mini Pochette. I just love it!


----------



## casmitty

merc_g said:


> I'm always surprised at the amount of stuff that fits in the Mini Pochette. I just love it!


Thank you!


----------



## illini3

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2600325
> View attachment 2600326
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I like your purse organizer. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## balen.girl

Inside my noe BB :

Mini ipad

Long secrete wallet

Mini pochete for lipgloss, small mirror, small comb and tissue

DA cles for coins

Mono cles for keys

MC cles for cards

Longchamp cosmetic for wet tissue and hand sanitizer


----------



## Rumbabird

balen.girl said:


> Inside my noe BB :
> 
> Mini ipad
> 
> Long secrete wallet
> 
> Mini pochete for lipgloss, small mirror, small comb and tissue
> 
> DA cles for coins
> 
> Mono cles for keys
> 
> MC cles for cards
> 
> Longchamp cosmetic for wet tissue and hand sanitizer
> 
> View attachment 2602530
> View attachment 2602532
> View attachment 2602533


Your Noe is absolutely gorgeous, especially with the scarf!


----------



## Rumbabird

For a couple of errands today:
Pochette Access. DE with LV strap (purchased separately)
L'Occitaine lip balm
ZCP DA
Cles DA (for keys and gym card)
Reading glasses
LG phone (it's huge)

I aslo use the strap for my DE Westminster GM


----------



## Mrsjones1108

Rumbabird said:


> For a couple of errands today:
> Pochette Access. DE with LV strap (purchased separately)
> L'Occitaine lip balm
> ZCP DA
> Cles DA (for keys and gym card)
> Reading glasses
> LG phone (it's huge)
> 
> I aslo use the strap for my DE Westminster GM


I have the same pochette and love it.  Besides the ZCP and cles. Do you use another's compact wallet in your pochette?  I find the ZCP to be too small. Thanks


----------



## Panders77

balen.girl said:


> Inside my noe BB :
> 
> Mini ipad
> 
> Long secrete wallet
> 
> Mini pochete for lipgloss, small mirror, small comb and tissue
> 
> DA cles for coins
> 
> Mono cles for keys
> 
> MC cles for cards
> 
> Longchamp cosmetic for wet tissue and hand sanitizer
> 
> View attachment 2602530
> View attachment 2602532
> View attachment 2602533



Love all you goodies in your lovely Noe.


----------



## Rumbabird

Mrsjones1108 said:


> I have the same pochette and love it.  Besides the ZCP and cles. Do you use another's compact wallet in your pochette?  I find the ZCP to be too small. Thanks


I don't have the compact wallet yet.  I do have the zippy wallet in mono, which I adore - it to so balanced in the hand and the zipper is very beautiful -- but too large for my running-around errands.   The compact would definitely be useful for many occasions.   I think it would be great to add to your collection.


----------



## rena21216

pitterpatter said:


> What's inside my NF PM today


Hello how do you feel about the pm for daily day


----------



## rena21216

LovinLV510 said:


> Inside my brand new Neverfull MM in Damier Azur:
> 
> DA pochette
> Mono cosmetic pouch PM
> MC business card holder
> DA Emilie wallet
> Mono Toiletry 19
> Mono round key holder GM
> DA key pouch


I love your purse


----------



## rena21216

Itsmisssonja said:


> I figured out how to post! im new
> 
> Here is my Neverfull in Damier Azur xo
> I adore this bag. I use it as my everyday running errands/diaper bag for my baby girl. It just holds it all. Since my daughter is 5 months now I dont need as much baby things and just throw those in as needed. So currently here is what is in my Lv Neverfull. I have had this tote since january. It was my birthday gift!!!
> 
> Inside-
> Louis vuitton cosmetic bag in monogram
> Louis vuitton Multicolore Sarah wallet in Monogram and light pink interior
> Porter magazine
> Cole haan sunnies
> Ipad mini with light pink cover
> Lollia hand cream
> dior addict lip in pink cherie 368
> ysl lipstick in #8
> Christian Dior lip balm
> mini tooth brushes
> victorias secret mints
> Chloe seeby perfumed body lotion
> Chanel compact in #30 natural
> eye drops
> Chanel COCO perfume (my FAV)
> 
> Thanks for looking!


What size is your neverfull


----------



## pitterpatter

rena21216 said:


> Hello how do you feel about the pm for daily day



Hi!! I love it!! It fits all the daily essentials and is a great size IMO. I own the pm in 2 prints I love it so much!!!


----------



## pitterpatter

Azur Speedy 25
De zcp, de pochette, mono cosmetic pm, mono cles + keys! checkbook, wet ones wipes! iPhone 5


----------



## DRJones616

boyoverboard said:


> Inside my new-to-me Naviglio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Michael Kors saffiano passport holder (holding receipts)
> -DE Zippy Compact
> -Epi red clés
> -DG Zippy Coin Purse
> -Monogram Round GM key holder
> -DA clés


Love it!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Took a shot first before going to the bank with my Palermo. My Josephine wallet is still sleeping in her dustbag  I'll be using my good ol' black leather Coach zippy wallet for the meantime together with my new baby MC Poch cles.. Time to pay utility bills for the month!


----------



## Isis23

Inside my Speedy B 30 today (+ Samsung Galaxy S3):


----------



## Lola69

Isis23 said:


> Inside my Speedy B 30 today (+ Samsung Galaxy S3):



Everything is fab!


----------



## unique_golden_r

bagjunkie1997 said:


> This is what happens when you're stuck in the car waiting on your son's basketball practice to end (15 minutes late I might add lol) - you find ways to entertain yourself &#128521;
> 
> So here's what's in the Empreinte Speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 2598200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598201
> 
> 
> 6 key holder
> Tiffany glasses
> Kleenex
> Coach sunnies
> Vernis card holder
> Secret long wallet (I think that's what it's called)
> Pen
> Toiletry 19
> Cles
> Coach reusable shopping tote
> Mini Pochette
> Gum
> Notebook




Huh? Ur notebook fits in ur speedy??
Mine not... 
And mine speed is never that organized. RESPECT  i like!!


----------



## ng4u2

Speedy 25


----------



## sh43591

Love your speedy


----------



## fantabulous

Today, I only have an iPhone, Coach wallet and Estee Lauder make up bag.


----------



## sophia618

KTScrlet said:


> My Alma PM


Hey girl!!!!! &#128144;&#128536;&#128522;  
I missed you and your beautiful eye candy!  Thank you for sharing!!  I can't believe you downsized so much, how do you do that?!!  I've been trying to downsize from neverfull GM to emp speedy 25, I miss my pretty slgs too much!  LOLOLOL 
As always, love all your stuff!  I still think of you when I see pink poodles and pink polkadots!!


----------



## BagLady14

BagaliciousChic said:


> Yes am always amazed at how neat and tidy everybody's handbags are. I mean I am not a messy person by any means but if I ever do  "what's in my bag", you guys will run a mile in horror! Doesn't anyone have rubbish lying around in their bags; used tissue paper, old receipts, hair bands, KitKat wrapper...?
> 
> Note to self; use more SLGs and get tidier!



I have no rubbish or used tissues or anything like that. Receipts go into a compartment or pouch.  It would drive me crazy to have debris in my bag so I think I may be a bit ocd.  I'm the same way with my car.  Not even a speck of lint.
Maybe since your bag is messy it's a sign that you are a laid back person? - or you just have small children?


----------



## srusk1

In my new Speedy B 30....  





I need to get an organizer soon.


----------



## KTScrlet

sophia618 said:


> Hey girl!!!!! &#128144;&#128536;&#128522;
> I missed you and your beautiful eye candy!  Thank you for sharing!!  I can't believe you downsized so much, how do you do that?!!  I've been trying to downsize from neverfull GM to emp speedy 25, I miss my pretty slgs too much!  LOLOLOL
> As always, love all your stuff!  I still think of you when I see pink poodles and pink polkadots!!



Thanks.  Downsizing is hard. I was afraid I would go through withdrawal, but I got tired of lugging around bags that were heavy and loaded with things that I didn't actually use. I still carry my bigger bags, but I don't put anything else in them, only the things that I carry in my Alma.


----------



## ng4u2

sh43591 said:


> Love your speedy


Thank you my dear xoxoxoxo


----------



## Marinuzzi

In my brand new Marylebone MM.


----------



## Mrsjones1108

Congratulations, the Marylebone is just beautiful. How does it rest on your shoulder?


----------



## Marinuzzi

Mrsjones1108 said:


> Congratulations, the Marylebone is just beautiful. How does it rest on your shoulder?


Thank you! 
I actually find it incredibly comfortable and light. The canvas on the bag is so supple and it fits a lot. I'm really in love with this bag. 

Also, this bag is the GM size... I incorrectly called it MM


----------



## Liaxx

Whats in my Speedy B 30 DE *Mommy Edition*

-DE Sarah Wallet
-DE Key Cles
-Dot by Marc Jacobs (diapers & wipes)
-Kate Spade Cosmetic Pouch (lippies, eyeliner & blotting sheets)
-Ready To Use Formula 
-Desitin 
-Pacifiers 
-Pacifier Wipes 
-Onesie & Socks
-Hand Sanitizer


----------



## kimbeejohnson

Nice!


----------



## RoseyLV08

Liaxx said:


> Whats in my Speedy B 30 DE *Mommy Edition*
> 
> -DE Sarah Wallet
> -DE Key Cles
> -Dot by Marc Jacobs (diapers & wipes)
> -Kate Spade Cosmetic Pouch (lippies, eyeliner & blotting sheets)
> -Ready To Use Formula
> -Desitin
> -Pacifiers
> -Pacifier Wipes
> -Onesie & Socks
> -Hand Sanitizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613802


Perfect for a baby bag! Very organized


----------



## LovingLV81

Liaxx said:


> Whats in my Speedy B 30 DE *Mommy Edition*
> 
> -DE Sarah Wallet
> -DE Key Cles
> -Dot by Marc Jacobs (diapers & wipes)
> -Kate Spade Cosmetic Pouch (lippies, eyeliner & blotting sheets)
> -Ready To Use Formula
> -Desitin
> -Pacifiers
> -Pacifier Wipes
> -Onesie & Socks
> -Hand Sanitizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613802



This is awesome ! What organized mom you are !! Love it !


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

Inside my new to me denim speedy!

- SkyFlakes crackers
- Kleenex tissues
- Excel gum 
- L'Occitane makeup case/pouch 
- Vogue sun glasses case
- Lululemon card case  
- LV vernis cles
- LV ZCP

Also, included pic of what's inside my ZCP from awhile ago for a diff thread.


----------



## drspock7

Today...this!


----------



## myusername

kawaiiflipchica said:


> Inside my new to me denim speedy!
> 
> - SkyFlakes crackers
> - Kleenex tissues
> - Excel gum
> - L'Occitane makeup case/pouch
> - Vogue sun glasses case
> - Lululemon card case
> - LV vernis cles
> - LV ZCP
> 
> Also, included pic of what's inside my ZCP from awhile ago for a diff thread.




Love everything in your denim speedy, especially the SkyFlakes crackers! Yum!!


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

myusername said:


> Love everything in your denim speedy, especially the SkyFlakes crackers! Yum!!



Thanks! Lol I actually wondered if anyone would know what SkyFlakes are.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

kawaiiflipchica said:


> Thanks! Lol I actually wondered if anyone would know what SkyFlakes are.




I do!  Skyflakes are white rectangular shaped thin crackers/ biscuits. They really come in handy especially when you don't know when your next hunger pangs will set in  I LOVE SKYFLAKES! ^^)


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pursenalfaves

kawaiiflipchica said:


> Inside my new to me denim speedy!
> 
> - SkyFlakes crackers
> - Kleenex tissues
> - Excel gum
> - L'Occitane makeup case/pouch
> - Vogue sun glasses case
> - Lululemon card case
> - LV vernis cles
> - LV ZCP
> 
> Also, included pic of what's inside my ZCP from awhile ago for a diff thread.




LOL tooooo funny I &#128151; Skyflakes too!!! &#128518;&#128516;


----------



## DRJones616

lovinglv81 said:


> this is awesome ! What organized mom you are !! Love it !


+1


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my speedy b 30

- toiletry 26 with iPad mini and charge cables
- zcp
- card case
-coach medium skinny with work keys and flash drives
-Longchamp makeup bag
-DE cles


----------



## Saraja

Anyone have great in bag purse organizers? I have a speedy, Cabas Piano and Mezzo. Thanks.


----------



## Meaghanb123

Inside my Neverfull MM
-Pochette accesories
-Koala Agenda PM
-Rebecca Minkoff "M" pouch as wallet
-Pink leather card holder
-Diaper
-2 Black pens
-4 cars, 1 Hello Kitty, 1 Lizard
-15 cents

All the necessities you know 

Purse to Go organizer (which I love as I just transfer it between bags)


----------



## LovingLV81

Saraja said:


> Anyone have great in bag purse organizers? I have a speedy, Cabas Piano and Mezzo. Thanks.



Yes i have a purse to go from purse bling it is awesome you should look it up they have all sorts of colors and sizes and jeri Lynn the owner is awesome to deal with and it ships fast that is a extra jumbo size for my neverfull mm and had lots of pockets and holds all my stuff I need in the middle which is a big size Victoria secrets make up bag a LV Sarah wallet a kindle paper white with cover a full bag of ludens throat drops and a water bottle but that is not pictured  plus all the pockets on the side hope that helps


----------



## Pavla

Saraja said:


> Anyone have great in bag purse organizers? I have a speedy, Cabas Piano and Mezzo. Thanks.



I use this one, the best one I ever met 
http://www.mybag-mylove.cz/en/eshop-mybagmylove-handbag-organizer


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2619918
View attachment 2619919


Pochette NM


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## cyanidestyling

Vintage Speedy 35 in Monogram (MADE IN FRANCE!!!! YAY)



The essentials:
Alexander Wang Prisma Biker Wallet in Purple Haze, Ostrich


Alexander McQueen Skull Scarf


Coach Poppy Wristlet


Marc by Marc Jacobs Nylon Makeup Bag in Lips


Coach pill case


----------



## boyoverboard

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2616850
> 
> Today...this!



Love it!


----------



## Houseofphylis

Alma BB fits a lot more than I thought!


----------



## RochRumRunner

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2616850
> 
> Today...this!




Nicely done, nicely done. Your collection is inspiring.


----------



## RochRumRunner

Houseofphylis said:


> Alma BB fits a lot more than I thought!
> View attachment 2621586




Such a little cutie. Love the pop of color with the mc.


----------



## pixiegeldof

the chain going across the handles on this bag is to die for! so adorable!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Inside my DE NF MM &#128515;


----------



## SchaalBWife

Pursenalfaves said:


> Inside my DE NF MM &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2622905
> View attachment 2622906



I love your "all out of" check list... Where did you get it?


----------



## NWGal

SchaalBWife said:


> I love your "all out of" check list... Where did you get it?




I have a similar one for groceries, I can't tell if hers is too (it's a different color). Got mine at Pier One.


----------



## Anjum

bagjunkie1997 said:


> This is what happens when you're stuck in the car waiting on your son's basketball practice to end (15 minutes late I might add lol) - you find ways to entertain yourself &#128521;
> 
> So here's what's in the Empreinte Speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 2598200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598201
> 
> 
> 6 key holder
> Tiffany glasses
> Kleenex
> Coach sunnies
> Vernis card holder
> Secret long wallet (I think that's what it's called)
> Pen
> Toiletry 19
> Cles
> Coach reusable shopping tote
> Mini Pochette
> Gum
> Notebook


My type of bag, totally full!!...


----------



## Pursenalfaves

SchaalBWife said:


> I love your "all out of" check list... Where did you get it?




Hi SchaalBWife! I actually bought it at ZGallerie but I've seen it sold at the Container Store and online on Amazon! &#128522; It's so handy for when I go grocery shopping and is magnetic so you can stick it on your fridge!  
(They also come in "Pack This" and "To Do") 
Hope that helps! &#128521;


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Pursenalfaves said:


> Hi SchaalBWife! I actually bought it at ZGallerie but I've seen it sold at the Container Store and online on Amazon! &#128522; It's so handy for when I go grocery shopping and is magnetic so you can stick it on your fridge!
> (They also come in "Pack This" and "To Do")
> Hope that helps! &#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2623466



I use the "all out of" all the time!  I got mine at the book store.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> I use the "all out of" all the time!  I got mine at the book store.




&#128077;&#128077;we both like "lists" &#128516;otherwise I'd forget &#128563;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kfoorya2

LovingLV81 said:


> Yes i have a purse to go from purse bling it is awesome you should look it up they have all sorts of colors and sizes and jeri Lynn the owner is awesome to deal with and it ships fast that is a extra jumbo size for my neverfull mm and had lots of pockets and holds all my stuff I need in the middle which is a big size Victoria secrets make up bag a LV Sarah wallet a kindle paper white with cover a full bag of ludens throat drops and a water bottle but that is not pictured  plus all the pockets on the side hope that helps




Love your bag organizer! I need one ASAP for my neverfull as well!


----------



## Allure73

What's inside my speedy 30?

Pochette accessories 
Cles
Tiffany & Co. sun glasses
Salvatore Ferragamo eye glasses
MAC studio fix
Gucci zippy wallet 
Camera 
My Melody pouch 
Beats earbuds


----------



## Allure73




----------



## DRJones616

RochRumRunner said:


> Such a little cutie. Love the pop of color with the mc.


+1


----------



## Charmed05

Allure73 said:


> What's inside my speedy 30?
> View attachment 2624007







Love your Gucci wallet!


----------



## PurpleDawn

sophia618 said:


> My ikat nf gm!




What do you use both cles for?


----------



## LVBagLady

My Alma BB in DE with DE mini pouchette, MC card holder & cles. Also my Galaxy S5 which I took the pic with.  I downsized big time. I was carrying a Tivoli GM before.


----------



## Pavla

Using my empreinte Metis these days. I love the bag. Here´s what I have in: 

Mybag-mylove organizer
LV Emp wallet Secret
LV Mini pochette Trunks and Bags
LV sunglasses
Bottle for my DD
Tissues, phone, Chanel lipgloss etc.

I first had a black organizer to match every bag, but that was stupid - the bag was like a deep black hole. The pink one is perfect.


----------



## Pimpernel

Pavla - Wow, what a visually appealing combo, and I like your organizer a lot! Does it have one zippered on each inner side, or just on one? (I have a PurseN in gold-red which looks almost exactly like yours in the distribution of pockets, only yours is even better because it has more outer slots) I can´t see that clearly from the Mybag-Mylove homepage pics, and I´d rather order a new organizer from a neighbour country than across the world (dang Customs!).


----------



## lifestylekitty

Houseofphylis said:


> Alma BB fits a lot more than I thought!
> View attachment 2621586



So cute! I love your agenda


----------



## Pavla

Pimpernel said:


> Pavla - Wow, what a visually appealing combo, and I like your organizer a lot! Does it have one zippered on each inner side, or just on one? (I have a PurseN in gold-red which looks almost exactly like yours in the distribution of pockets, only yours is even better because it has more outer slots) I can´t see that clearly from the Mybag-Mylove homepage pics, and I´d rather order a new organizer from a neighbour country than across the world (dang Customs!).



Oh, thank you! 
The pocket with a zipper is only on one inner side.
The organizer is really a good thing. This pink one was washed 15 times and still looks great, like new. On the black one you can see three outer pockets, it was a prototype. The pink one is a newer model and now has 4 outer pockets, two on each side, they are bigger and deeper which is more practical (not on mine, mine has 2 +3 small).
Yes, customs on items from overseas is


----------



## Shel12

Pavla said:


> Using my empreinte Metis these days. I love the bag. Here´s what I have in:
> 
> Mybag-mylove organizer
> LV Emp wallet Secret
> LV Mini pochette Trunks and Bags
> LV sunglasses
> Bottle for my DD
> Tissues, phone, Chanel lipgloss etc.
> 
> I first had a black organizer to match every bag, but that was stupid - the bag was like a deep black hole. The pink one is perfect.


The pink organizer looks great in your bag. LOL at the deep black hole comment!


----------



## Shel12

LVBagLady said:


> My Alma BB in DE with DE mini pouchette, MC card holder & cles. Also my Galaxy S5 which I took the pic with.  I downsized big time. I was carrying a Tivoli GM before.


Bag twins! Mightly little alma bb can hold more than it looks.  Love your slgs by the way!


----------



## DRJones616

LVBagLady said:


> My Alma BB in DE with DE mini pouchette, MC card holder & cles. Also my Galaxy S5 which I took the pic with.  I downsized big time. I was carrying a Tivoli GM before.


Love your MC pieces!!


----------



## jillgmac

Inside my preloved Galliera PM: pomme ZCP, cles, blackberry, Boscia blotting papers, mono pochette, mono cosmetic case.


----------



## tiffanyxoxo

My first post here at Purse Forum! I seriously love the LV forum and had to finally join. One day, I'll post a pic of my Damier Speedy! 

- Hunni from http://tiffanyxoxo.com


----------



## Tinagirl11

Contents:


iPad Mini
iPhone
Mini Camera
LV Wallet
Hermes Coin Purse
Keys
Eyeliner
Lip Gloss
Hand Sanitizer
Wipes
Tissues
Eye Drops
Sunnies


----------



## RoseyLV08

Tinagirl11 said:


> Contents:
> 
> 
> iPad Mini
> iPhone
> Mini Camera
> LV Wallet
> Hermes Coin Purse
> Keys
> Eyeliner
> Lip Gloss
> Hand Sanitizer
> Wipes
> Tissues
> Eye Drops
> Sunnies


So colorful!  Very pretty bag and contents. Love the bag charm


----------



## lacedwithlove

Tinagirl11 said:


> Contents:
> 
> 
> iPad Mini
> iPhone
> Mini Camera
> LV Wallet
> Hermes Coin Purse
> Keys
> Eyeliner
> Lip Gloss
> Hand Sanitizer
> Wipes
> Tissues
> Eye Drops
> Sunnies




Love it!!! Is this a 25? If so, please tell me how you find your smaller things. My stuff always seem to be lost in the abyss...


----------



## Annie81

What I took out to the city last night in my totally mm , insolite wallet , umbrella, scarf and phone which is In outside pocket , hubby carried keys as he drove . So much room left


----------



## 6533hai

Really pretty! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LValicious

lacedwithlove said:


> Love it!!! Is this a 25? If so, please tell me how you find your smaller things. My stuff always seem to be lost in the abyss...



Hello, I know you didn't ask me but maybe I can help. I also have the 25 and use a Vera Bradley pencil/brush case for my smaller things so I can quickly pull it in/out and access my small things (nail clippers, personals, etc.) I also use an organizer with pockets so I can quickly find my cles, iPhone and tissue without looking. Then I put my VB case & wallet in the center of the organizer. I really like my 25 however, I wish the small opening wouldn't irritate me so much!!


----------



## DazzlingDoll

lovely organized bag


----------



## lacedwithlove

LValicious said:


> Hello, I know you didn't ask me but maybe I can help. I also have the 25 and use a Vera Bradley pencil/brush case for my smaller things so I can quickly pull it in/out and access my small things (nail clippers, personals, etc.) I also use an organizer with pockets so I can quickly find my cles, iPhone and tissue without looking. Then I put my VB case & wallet in the center of the organizer. I really like my 25 however, I wish the small opening wouldn't irritate me so much!!




Thank you!! I have my smaller things in toiletry pouches as well, but I find that they topple over and I can never get to my phone fast enough. 

The small opening is quite frustrating  but the 25 is so cute and dainty compared to the 30 

May I ask what organizer you use? I'm in the market for one and would love to see your pictures! Especially of it laying in your bag?


----------



## StopHammertime

My Cabas Piano holds a surprising amount of stuff LOL...









Sunglasses, wallet, makeup bag, calculator, planner
Then more inside my makeup bag




Hand cream, lip gloss, perfume, hair clip, breath mints, mirror


----------



## LValicious

lacedwithlove said:


> Thank you!! I have my smaller things in toiletry pouches as well, but I find that they topple over and I can never get to my phone fast enough.
> 
> The small opening is quite frustrating  but the 25 is so cute and dainty compared to the 30
> 
> May I ask what organizer you use? I'm in the market for one and would love to see your pictures! Especially of it laying in your bag?



I am currently using an organizer from samorga. I like it so far the most of those I've tried. I was thrown a bit with it being made from felt but watched reviews and took a chance. I really like as  its lightweight, very well made, the felt is very nice and not like any I've seen, matches the lining, has lots of pockets and is shaped to exactly the shape of the speedy.  You can see them online at samorga.com. I have used and tried organizers from divide and conquer, purse to go and pursebling. I can't post pics right now as we just got home from a weekend away and I'm so busy but I will try to post them later tomorrow evening or Tuesday


----------



## Nattymj

Inside my empreinte speedy 25 infini-
Zippy wallet (empreinte Jaipur)
Mini pochette mono
-I put my lipsticks, lip liner, and powder 
Round coin purse mono 
-I put my iburprophen, safety pins, and daily vitamins (I'm a dance teacher if that helps explain!)
4 key holder vernis lilas
-my keys! 
Mentos gum &#128515;
Eos lip balm &#128536;


----------



## MoiraKelly

Hi ladies,

After much viewing and stalking the forum, I decided to join in.

Everybody's bag and their inside is so gorgeous.
Here' mine:

Inside my Neverfull PM DE:
- Alice in Wonderland Make Up Pouch
- Clinique Pouch, consist of rubber bands, band aids, tissue, tooth picks and hand sanitizer.
- Sunglasses
- Candies & Godiva chocolate tin
- Braun Buffel Wallet
- Alice in Wonderland bag charm, actually it's supposed to hang outside.


----------



## LValicious

MoiraKelly said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> After much viewing and stalking the forum, I decided to join in.
> 
> Everybody's bag and their inside is so gorgeous.
> Here' mine:
> 
> Inside my Neverfull PM DE:
> - Alice in Wonderland Make Up Pouch
> - Clinique Pouch, consist of rubber bands, band aids, tissue, tooth picks and hand sanitizer.
> - Sunglasses
> - Candies & Godiva chocolate tin
> - Braun Buffel Wallet
> - Alice in Wonderland bag charm, actually it's supposed to hang outside.



I love your baby neverfull I want one!!


----------



## girlfriend

LValicious said:


> I love your baby neverfull I want one!!


 
Love your Neverfull & contents...Thanks for sharing


----------



## pmburk

Inside my vintage French Company Speedy 30 mono:






Coach black cherry leather wallet, Coach black cherry leather cosmetic case (makeup), Chantecaille cosmetic bag with all my pharmaceutical items & hand sanitizer, Madewell sunglasses case w/brown Ray-Ban Wayfarers inside, Madewell scarf, Thymes Kimono Rose hand cream.

My new phone, white LG G2, not pictured.


----------



## MoiraKelly

Thank you girlfriend and lvalicious!

Pmburk: love your speedy! I'm still thinking of getting one, not sure if I should get a LV Speedy or Gucci Boston.


----------



## aegisshi

At Chick-fil-A in between classes. Packing light in my mono Speedy B 30 until my purse organizer comes in!



- Clinique travel cosmetic pouch containing emergency feminine hygiene products, headache medicine, hand lotion, Eos lip balm, tinted lip butter, hair clip & pins, extra hair ties, pens
- Empreinte Curieuse in Orient
- Ray-Ban Wayfarers
- Keys w/Coach clover keychain


----------



## DuRoBags

Here's my speedy 30


----------



## Allure73

DuRoBags said:


> Here's my speedy 30
> View attachment 2632950
> View attachment 2632951
> View attachment 2632953




Is that a speedy 25 or 30?


----------



## jenjones1

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


your purse is so pretty :


----------



## MissAmanda

I traveled light today! Sofia Coppola Flore Saumur, Josephine wallet, monogram aviators, Chanel lip glosses/mascara and Trish McEvoy blush (which is fabulous blush, by the way).


----------



## girlfriend

MissAmanda said:


> I traveled light today! Sofia Coppola Flore Saumur, Josephine wallet, monogram aviators, Chanel lip glosses/mascara and Trish McEvoy blush (which is fabulous blush, by the way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635056


 
Nice Bag and contents~
Oh and...LOVE Trish!


----------



## LitGeek

MissAmanda said:


> I traveled light today! Sofia Coppola Flore Saumur, Josephine wallet, monogram aviators, Chanel lip glosses/mascara and Trish McEvoy blush (which is fabulous blush, by the way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635056


Love your bag  Sunglasses and wallet are also fabulous!


----------



## MissAmanda

Thank you!!  it is definitely one of my favorite bags ever!


----------



## pmburk

Took a better pic! Here's what's inside my vintage French Company Speedy 30.







- Coach black cherry leather turnlock wallet & cosmetic case (actually a large wristlet)
- Kate Spade red gingham cosmetic case (pharmaceutical items, hand sanitizer)
- Madewell sunglasses case w/Ray-Ban Wayfarers
- Thymes Kimono Rose hand cream
- Dooney keychain with work keys
- Madewell "Bien Fait" scarf
- vintage LV case with gum inside (Note: I'm not sure what this case is called, I bought it at an estate sale years ago, it is small and has an open pocket like for cigarettes or gum, and a small mirror, and a snap closure. I would guess it is at least 30 years old.)


----------



## PurpleDawn




----------



## nrr_md

Monogram overload


----------



## Houseofphylis

Mommy on the go with my FAVORITE  purchase I have ever made! Toiletry pouch 26 to the rescue!


----------



## MissChris

Houseofphylis said:


> Mommy on the go with my FAVORITE  purchase I have ever made! Toiletry pouch 26 to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638176
> View attachment 2638177
> View attachment 2638178



Now that's how a stylish Mommy does it!!


----------



## lapreciosask

misschris said:


> now that's how a stylish mommy does it!!



+1


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

pmburk said:


> - Thymes Kimono Rose hand cream



I looooove that scent!!! I used to always borrow the tester Lol I want to buy it but I haven't yet Lol.


----------



## Pavla

I posted this already in the clubhouse, but decided to post here as well to show what fits inside Soft Lockit: 
MyBagMy Love purse organizer
Zippy wallet
Agenda
Mini pochette
Epi pochette
Card holder
Cles
Sunglasses
Bottle of water
Phone
Lip glosses, tissues...


----------



## pink pelican

MissAmanda said:


> I traveled light today! Sofia Coppola Flore Saumur, Josephine wallet, monogram aviators, Chanel lip glosses/mascara and Trish McEvoy blush (which is fabulous blush, by the way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635056




I love your bag!!!


----------



## LitGeek

Pavla said:


> I posted this already in the clubhouse, but decided to post here as well to show what fits inside Soft Lockit:
> MyBagMy Love purse organizer
> Zippy wallet
> Agenda
> Mini pochette
> Epi pochette
> Card holder
> Cles
> Sunglasses
> Bottle of water
> Phone
> Lip glosses, tissues...


Your Soft Lockit is stunning     The Galet is such a beautiful color! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BBNJ

I'm drooling over your Soft Lockit.  So gorgeous!  Can you carry it on the shoulder?


----------



## Pavla

LitGeek said:


> Your Soft Lockit is stunning     The Galet is such a beautiful color! Thanks for sharing!


Galet is very neutral light colour that goes with every outfit and can be worn in every season - this was the reason why I have chosen Galet over Magnolia.  



BBNJ said:


> I'm drooling over your Soft Lockit.  So gorgeous!  Can you carry it on the shoulder?


Thank you! I love the bag.
It is not very comfy to wear it on the shoulder as the handles are not big/long enough. But there is extra strap, so thanks to that one can wear it on the shoulder or crossbody. Check the photos in the Soft Lockit clubhouse


----------



## OCMomof3

Pavla said:


> I posted this already in the clubhouse, but decided to post here as well to show what fits inside Soft Lockit:
> MyBagMy Love purse organizer
> Zippy wallet
> Agenda
> Mini pochette
> Epi pochette
> Card holder
> Cles
> Sunglasses
> Bottle of water
> Phone
> Lip glosses, tissues...



You're killing me Pavla!!!  That bag is just amazing!  Are you loving her?


----------



## Pavla

OCMomof3 said:


> You're killing me Pavla!!!  That bag is just amazing!  Are you loving her?



Yes yes yes, I am totally in love with this bag!!!
And thank you for the lovely comment


----------



## aegisshi

Inside my Speedy B today:
- Jumbo purse to go organizer (red floral)
- Totoro (aka my iPhone)
- Domo (for extra hair clips/pins/ties)
- Eos lip balm (lemon)
- Clinique travel cosmetic pouch
- Curieuse wallet (orient)
- Burberry zippered coin purse (haymarket check w/purple leather trim)


----------



## Houseofphylis

Neverfull GM ready for the day!


----------



## aegisshi

Houseofphylis said:


> Neverfull GM ready for the day!
> 
> View attachment 2640831
> View attachment 2640832
> View attachment 2640833
> View attachment 2640835




So many pretty pieces!! I love your organizer, which one is it??


----------



## Liaxx

aegisshi said:


> View attachment 2640698
> 
> 
> Inside my Speedy B today:
> - Jumbo purse to go organizer (red floral)
> - Totoro (aka my iPhone)
> - Domo (for extra hair clips/pins/ties)
> - Eos lip balm (lemon)
> - Clinique travel cosmetic pouch
> - Curieuse wallet (orient)
> - Burberry zippered coin purse (haymarket check w/purple leather trim)




LOVE your phone case! Where is it from?


----------



## aegisshi

Liaxx said:


> LOVE your phone case! Where is it from?




Thank you!!! I got it off eBay for about $12. They have it in blue, brown, and pink too


----------



## pixiegeldof

inside my lv !!




-louis vuitton lumineuse pm in the color infini
-fendi buggie 'furigami'
-chanel wallet
-holiday berry cream hand lotion
-dior addict perfume
-céline 'tailor' sunglasses
-beats by dre x nick minaj urbeats
-lush mint julips lip scrub
X


----------



## Allure73

Whats in my speedy 25
	

		
			
		

		
	





Pochette accessory -

-3 MAC lipstick
-Lancôme mascara
-Lancôme Cils booster
-Nail file 
-Nail cutter 
 -Lip balm
-OPI avojuice hand and body lotion 
-Bath & BodyWorks anti-bacterial 
-MAC PowerPoint eye pencil
-Lip brush

Gucci zippy wallet 

Minnie Mouse LeSportsac makeup bag-

-Ice breakers /Frost
-Trident gum
-Beats ear buds
-Tiffany & Co heart mirror

My Melody pouch

-Check book 
-Wet ones travel size
-Receipts

Key cles

IPhone 5

IPad mini


----------



## Allure73

My Speedy 25


----------



## kimbeejohnson

I'm super excited to share my first LV purchases: Babylone shoulder bag, Porte-Papier wallet and Vernis PM agenda.  I'm hoping the lovely authenticators will give me a "looks good" on the wallet and agenda, and Authenticate4u has verified the Babylone.  I made the organizer from fabric in my scrap box - I think it turned out pretty well and makes it easy to find what I need quickly.


----------



## jessherf

nrr_md said:


> Monogram overload



omg beautiful mono family! nice collections


----------



## Wallet Addict

RoseyLV08 said:


> My DE speedy B 30:
> 
> - Sarah wallet
> - MC cosmetic pouch
> - PM agenda
> - moleskin plain paper notebook for drawing
> - Vera Bradley pen/pencil holder
> - heart shape pouch for earphones, charger
> - pocket organizer/card holder
> - rayban aviators
> - 4 key holder
> - hand lotion, gum, mints
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570666


Love your sarah trunks and lock wallet. Do you have issues like the print rubbing off? I wanted one so bad but I was afraid the print might rub off in time.


----------



## LovingLV81

Here is what is in my speedy 30 I use a purse to go purse organizer in size large 

Samsung Note 3 (not pictured ) 
LV Sarah wallet 
Kindle paper white with cover 
Lv Key cles 
LV 6 key holder 
Coach sunglasses 
Victoria secrets makeup pouch 
Victoria secrets pink small holder 
Pens etc 
Altiods
Tide to go pen 
bath and body works hand sanitizer
Kleenex 
Hemps lip balm
2 prescription pill bottles 
Regular inhaler
Clean cloth thing for glasses 
Purse hook


----------



## MissChris

LovingLV81 said:


> Here is what is in my speedy 30 I use a purse to go purse organizer in size large
> 
> Samsung Note 3 (not pictured )
> LV Sarah wallet
> Kindle paper white with cover
> Lv Key cles
> LV 6 key holder
> Coach sunglasses
> Victoria secrets makeup pouch
> Victoria secrets pink small holder
> Pens etc
> Altiods
> Tide to go pen
> bath and body works hand sanitizer
> Kleenex
> Hemps lip balm
> 2 prescription pill bottles
> Regular inhaler
> Clean cloth thing for glasses
> Purse hook



I love an organized bag...well done!!


----------



## treschictx

Inside my speedy 30


----------



## treschictx

Opps forgot the picture haha!


----------



## JustShoeMe

What's in My Brea MM:

LV Zippy wallet
Nokia Lumia
Swarovski Pen
Pocket agenda
Car keys w/ Coach key chain
Point and shoot camera


----------



## RoseyLV08

Wallet Addict said:


> Love your sarah trunks and lock wallet. Do you have issues like the print rubbing off? I wanted one so bad but I was afraid the print might rub off in time.



I haven't had any problems. Hope it's on there for good


----------



## LovingLV81

MissChris said:


> I love an organized bag...well done!!



Awe thanks !! I like to know where everything is I don't like digging in my bag especially since the speedy can become a "black hole "


----------



## NWGal

Inside my new Tuileries! 

Pochette nm - DE
Sarah Wallet - Vernis Noir
Cosmetic Case pm - Mono
Agenda pm - Rouge fauviste
Cles - DA
Tory burch coin holder
Lip glosses/balm
(missing is my iPhone 5 - used to take picture)


----------



## amajoh

NWGal said:


> Inside my new Tuileries!
> 
> Pochette nm - DE
> Sarah Wallet - Vernis Noir
> Cosmetic Case pm - Mono
> Agenda pm - Rouge fauviste
> Cles - DA
> Tory burch coin holder
> Lip glosses/balm
> (missing is my iPhone 5 - used to take picture)
> 
> View attachment 2644855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644856




Love the bag, and that little Tory coin holder! Every time I walk through Neimans it calls my name. I have no idea why I haven't picked it up yet, but you've inspired me to do so on my next trip!


----------



## NWGal

amajoh said:


> Love the bag, and that little Tory coin holder! Every time I walk through Neimans it calls my name. I have no idea why I haven't picked it up yet, but you've inspired me to do so on my next trip!



It's perfect!  I was going to buy the LV coin holder but when I found this I had to have it.  Love the pop of color.  Best part was when she rang it up it was actually on sale!


----------



## girlfriend

I love your bag and especially the color of the interior.  Do you love it and does it slouch good?


----------



## NWGal

girlfriend said:


> I love your bag and especially the color of the interior.  Do you love it and does it slouch good?



Not sure if you were referring to my bag or not but yes, it does slouch good but only when zipped.  Otherwise there isn't much slouch.  That may change over time when it softens more.


----------



## girlfriend

NWGal said:


> Not sure if you were referring to my bag or not but yes, it does slouch good but only when zipped.  Otherwise there isn't much slouch.  That may change over time when it softens more.


 
Yes...it's your bag I love.  Went straight to the LV website to see...but the interior on yours looks Dark Purple...where as the website's looks brown...


----------



## NWGal

girlfriend said:


> Yes...it's your bag I love.  Went straight to the LV website to see...but the interior on yours looks Dark Purple...where as the website's looks brown...



It is dark purple. The website stock pictures don't do this bag justice.


----------



## girlfriend

NWGal said:


> It is dark purple. The website stock pictures don't do this bag justice.


 
Thanks...So glad to know.  I love that Dark Purple in LV bags


----------



## Supermimi39

. My speedy 30


----------



## Supermimi39

. 

My petite noe


----------



## Pavla

Today in my Wilshire PM in Rose Pop


----------



## LitGeek

Pavla said:


> Today in my Wilshire PM in Rose Pop


So pretty  The Rose Pop is just gorgeous!


----------



## treschictx

LovingLV81 said:


> Awe thanks !! I like to know where everything is I don't like digging in my bag especially since the speedy can become a "black hole "



They do become a black hole! You said you use the large size organizer in your 30?


----------



## katiel00

nothing too exciting  This was Friday... Today I have the mono 40 speedy!


----------



## Pavla

LitGeek said:


> So pretty  The Rose Pop is just gorgeous!



Thank you!
Rose Pop is a beautiful pink colour, I love it, esp. on SLGs.


----------



## Cinnamon718

katiel00 said:


> View attachment 2646068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing too exciting  This was Friday... Today I have the mono 40 speedy!




What bag is that? I'm no expert but I don't recognize it. Looks interesting.


----------



## bunnyr

Pavla said:


> Today in my Wilshire PM in Rose Pop




The rose is beautiful! Can you tell me which wallet is your epi? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

Inside my DE Eva! 

- Epi ZCP
- Mono cles
- Lululemon GC holder
- React gum (not so great)
- cake milk maid hand creme
- lovely me:ex mango butter lip cream
- Bare Minerals lip gloss in Spark plug
- not pictured my Galaxy S4 phone


----------



## LovingLV81

treschictx said:


> They do become a black hole! You said you use the large size organizer in your 30?



Correct the large size and it is a speedy 30


----------



## Pavla

bunnyr said:


> The rose is beautiful! Can you tell me which wallet is your epi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!
It is not a wallet, it is epi pochette accessoires.


----------



## npps

Sorry I am messy.....inside my Antheia.....


----------



## girlfriend

kawaiiflipchica said:


> Inside my DE Eva!
> 
> - Epi ZCP
> - Mono cles
> - Lululemon GC holder
> - React gum (not so great)
> - cake milk maid hand creme
> - lovely me:ex mango butter lip cream
> - Bare Minerals lip gloss in Spark plug
> - not pictured my Galaxy S4 phone


 

Nice combinations~Love brown & pink together


----------



## Pavla

npps said:


> Sorry I am messy.....inside my Antheia.....



You have pretty items in your bag!! I love the cles in Bleu Nuit


----------



## npps

Pavla said:


> You have pretty items in your bag!! I love the cles in Bleu Nuit



Thank you! She is the most used item and she holds up so well.


----------



## Pavla

npps said:


> Thank you! She is the most used item and she holds up so well.



What do you use it for? Keys or cards?


----------



## therose

Inside my MC Milla Clutch


----------



## therose

Opps..forgot to attach the pictures. I use it as a wallet. What do you ladies think? Still have some space left.

I use the Josephine detachable pouch for coins


----------



## bunnyr

therose said:


> Opps..forgot to attach the pictures. I use it as a wallet. What do you ladies think? Still have some space left.
> 
> I use the Josephine detachable pouch for coins




Wow all of those fit? That's great! I need to know what I can use my mini Pochette for. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lizzys

therose said:


> Opps..forgot to attach the pictures. I use it as a wallet. What do you ladies think? Still have some space left.
> 
> I use the Josephine detachable pouch for coins


Looks good to me!  It is also perfect to take running errands when you don't want to take your full purse.  Just add keys and go!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

New to me PM Neverfull nothing in it yet!


----------



## npps

Pavla said:


> What do you use it for? Keys or cards?



Both keys and cards. This cles has an outer back pocket which can fit 2-3 cards comfortably. And I use the zipper compartment for loose change and notes.


----------



## elmel

So excited to share some new items! Damier azur neverfull mm, with insolence charm.
Inside:
Tory burch makeup pouch
Kate spade business card case
Tory burch sunnies
Chanel eyeglasses
Two phones, one for work
LV in solute wallet with sweet monogram lining


----------



## peace1029

therose said:


> Opps..forgot to attach the pictures. I use it as a wallet. What do you ladies think? Still have some space left.
> 
> I use the Josephine detachable pouch for coins


 
wow, seems to be able to fit alot!
nice combi btw


----------



## Liaxx

elmel said:


> So excited to share some new items! Damier azur neverfull mm, with insolence charm.
> Inside:
> Tory burch makeup pouch
> Kate spade business card case
> Tory burch sunnies
> Chanel eyeglasses
> Two phones, one for work
> LV in solute wallet with sweet monogram lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648857
> View attachment 2648859




What do you keep in the pouch that came with the bag?


----------



## girlfriend

elmel said:


> So excited to share some new items! Damier azur neverfull mm, with insolence charm.
> Inside:
> Tory burch makeup pouch
> Kate spade business card case
> Tory burch sunnies
> Chanel eyeglasses
> Two phones, one for work
> LV in solute wallet with sweet monogram lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648857
> View attachment 2648859


 
You have very nice items in your purse...I see you like a variety of designers too.  Cool!


----------



## MissChris

With more rain expected, I'm switching back to my weather-proof DE Speedy B 35, which currently contains:

-  Pursefection organizer (she's very old but I love her because she only takes up half the bag and I can use pouches for other things)
-  Mono Sarah wallet
-  PM agenda in pomme
-  Trousse ronde in mono for make-up & misc.
-  Coach kiss-purse containing gum & candy (very important )
-  Purple patent leather pill case from Henri Bendel
-  DE eyeglass case with gorgeous red lining
-  Verni key cles in orange sunset
-  My homemade base shaper (heavy cardboard covered in red fabric) because I couldn't find a pliable one that I liked anywhere


----------



## Pavla

MissChris said:


> With more rain expected, I'm switching back to my weather-proof DE Speedy B 35, which currently contains:
> 
> -  Pursefection organizer (she's very old but I love her because she only takes up half the bag and I can use pouches for other things)
> -  Mono Sarah wallet
> -  PM agenda in pomme
> -  Trousse ronde in mono for make-up & misc.
> -  Coach kiss-purse containing gum & candy (very important )
> -  Purple patent leather pill case from Henri Bendel
> -  DE eyeglass case with gorgeous red lining
> -  Verni key cles in orange sunset
> -  My homemade base shaper (heavy cardboard covered in red fabric) because I couldn't find a pliable one that I liked anywhere



I like your items! Many bright colours, very nice!


----------



## MissChris

Pavla said:


> I like your items! Many bright colours, very nice!



Thanks so much!!  I love a pop of color!


----------



## new_to_lv

Inside my petit noe....


----------



## faded264

Roses NF:
Roses pochette
Rose Indien wallet
Rose pop cosmetic case
Red sequin makeup bag 
Ray bans
Headphones 
DayQuil


----------



## Pavla

faded264 said:


> View attachment 2650808
> 
> 
> Roses NF:
> Roses pochette
> Rose Indien wallet
> Rose pop cosmetic case
> Red sequin makeup bag
> Ray bans
> Headphones
> DayQuil



Everything is so pretty, I love pink items!!


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Never saw this bag before.  The color is stunning and love your accessories too!!!
I just might need to put your bag on my list!  Thanks for sharing!



new_to_lv said:


> Inside my petit noe....
> View attachment 2650784
> View attachment 2650785
> 
> View attachment 2650786


----------



## chiemilans

faded264 said:


> View attachment 2650808
> 
> 
> Roses NF:
> Roses pochette
> Rose Indien wallet
> Rose pop cosmetic case
> Red sequin makeup bag
> Ray bans
> Headphones
> DayQuil







Pavla said:


> Everything is so pretty, I love pink items!!



I have to agree, first thing I thought was "PRETTY!!"


----------



## new_to_lv

MomLuvsBags said:


> Never saw this bag before.  The color is stunning and love your accessories too!!!
> I just might need to put your bag on my list!  Thanks for sharing!




Thank you!! 
This bag has been around since early 90's and many vintage bags in this color on the market are from the 90's... I was lucky cause this one is made in 2001 and is in excellent condition!!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

new_to_lv said:


> Inside my petit noe....
> View attachment 2650784
> View attachment 2650785
> 
> View attachment 2650786




Love your bag! Such beautiful bright colors!


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## new_to_lv

JeansNmyCloset said:


> Love your bag! Such beautiful bright colors!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum




Thank you!! It is my new summerbag and I just love it &#128525;&#128155;&#128156;&#128155;


----------



## Kansashalo

_"I hate this thread"_ said my wallet! 

Everyone inspires me to buy something new to put inside my purse. lol


----------



## jessherf

this is my first lv purchase, speedy b 30

http://s34.photobucket.com/user/jessherf/media/imagejpg4_zps23942dfa.jpg.html

what's inside:

http://s34.photobucket.com/user/jessherf/media/imagejpg3_zpsae92330f.jpg.html
http://s34.photobucket.com/user/jessherf/media/imagejpg1_zpscbdb4a3c.jpg.html

some pouches to carry my money, cards, and medicines. today's my first day carrying her, so i packed light


----------



## elmel

Liaxx said:


> What do you keep in the pouch that came with the bag?




I am keeping Chapstick, tissues, and pens in that pouch. I keep Advil, tampons, mini hairbrush, etc. in the stripped pouch.


----------



## amajoh

Using Ms Mini Pochette today for some running around. She's carrying my cards, some cash, loose change, my keys when they're not in use, and my phone. I really need to get a card holder to put inside her when I use her like this.


----------



## Bags_4_life

amajoh said:


> Using Ms Mini Pochette today for some running around. She's carrying my cards, some cash, loose change, my keys when they're not in use, and my phone. I really need to get a card holder to put inside her when I use her like this.


A cles would be really good for this too. I use my mono one for my keys and vernis one for cards/coins/£ notes when using my pochette. I find cles to be more multifunctional than card holders


----------



## amajoh

Bags_4_life said:


> A cles would be really good for this too. I use my mono one for my keys and vernis one for cards/coins/£ notes when using my pochette. I find cles to be more multifunctional than card holders




I've been thinking about that as I search for card holders. I think I'm just going to have to make a trip and check them out in person. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Pornpen

jessherf said:


> this is my first lv purchase, speedy b 30
> 
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/jessherf/media/imagejpg4_zps23942dfa.jpg.html
> 
> what's inside:
> 
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/jessherf/media/imagejpg3_zpsae92330f.jpg.html
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/jessherf/media/imagejpg1_zpscbdb4a3c.jpg.html
> 
> some pouches to carry my money, cards, and medicines. today's my first day carrying her, so i packed light



Ohh...Speedy b is so cute. I have one too in the first of LV, but in monogram. I used her everyday. If u use her everyday, u'll fall in love.


----------



## pinkkitten74

Pavla said:


> Everything is so pretty, I love pink items!!



Roses nf  my hg  i have one but abit afraid to use  her


----------



## Pavla

pinkkitten74 said:


> Roses nf  my hg  i have one but abit afraid to use  her



Enjoy your bag and wear her! She is durable!! I had two Roses NFs, but sold both. I posted a picture in the Roses Clubhouse ~ two Roses Neverfulls sitting on a sofa next to each other. 
But once I would like to have the Roses pochette accessoires... But if I find one on ebay, the price is always so high that I rather pass...


----------



## Happyshopper51

MissAmanda said:


> Thank you!!  it is definitely one of my favorite bags ever!


Where did you find that bag? It's gorgeous!! Was it a limited edition??


----------



## jessherf

Pornpen said:


> Ohh...Speedy b is so cute. I have one too in the first of LV, but in monogram. I used her everyday. If u use her everyday, u'll fall in love.



yes, i am already falling in love with her!  i love the monogram too, i think about getting one in mon mono 25. but until then, i will enjoy my b30


----------



## lexi718

Pornpen said:


> Ohh...Speedy b is so cute. I have one too in the first of LV, but in monogram. I used her everyday. If u use her everyday, u'll fall in love.


I agree. I have the Speedy 30 in Monogram. I love her. I'm deciding if I should get another 30/35 in a different print.


----------



## lexi718

Allure73 said:


> Whats in my speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641275
> View attachment 2641278
> 
> 
> Pochette accessory -
> 
> -3 MAC lipstick
> -Lancôme mascara
> -Lancôme Cils booster
> -Nail file
> -Nail cutter
> -Lip balm
> -OPI avojuice hand and body lotion
> -Bath & BodyWorks anti-bacterial
> -MAC PowerPoint eye pencil
> -Lip brush
> 
> Gucci zippy wallet
> 
> Minnie Mouse LeSportsac makeup bag-
> 
> -Ice breakers /Frost
> -Trident gum
> -Beats ear buds
> -Tiffany & Co heart mirror
> 
> My Melody pouch
> 
> -Check book
> -Wet ones travel size
> -Receipts
> 
> Key cles
> 
> IPhone 5
> 
> IPad mini


My gosh, your so organized. Where do you keep your coins?


----------



## lexi718

PurpleDawn said:


> View attachment 2636577
> View attachment 2636578


----------



## Liaxx

***Inside my Neverfull MM***


DE Sarah Wallet

DE Mini Pochette (portable phone charger, lipsticks & lipgloss)

DE Cles (gift cards & store loyalty cards) 

LV Receipt Holder w/ my sons shot records

Pink Polka Dot Cosmetic Bag (mini lint roller, mini VS perfume, tide to go stick, hair ties, mini deodorant) 

Marc Jacobs Dots Cosmetic Case (an extra onesie, extra socks, extra burp cloth, pacifier wipes, extra pacifiers, gas drops) 

Wipes Case & Diapers

Sunglasses from Target 

Elephant Rattle

Wet Ones

& the zippered compartment on the inside has.. 

Gum 
EOS Hand Lotion
Pen
Little Notebook
Work Badge  
Nivea Lip Balm (best lip balm EVER)
Earphones


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

Liaxx said:


> View attachment 2656748
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656749
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656750
> 
> 
> 
> ***Inside my Neverfull MM***
> 
> 
> DE Sarah Wallet
> 
> DE Mini Pochette (portable phone charger, lipsticks & lipgloss)
> 
> DE Cles (gift cards & store loyalty cards)
> 
> LV Receipt Holder w/ my sons shot records
> 
> Pink Polka Dot Cosmetic Bag (mini lint roller, mini VS perfume, tide to go stick, hair ties, mini deodorant)
> 
> Marc Jacobs Dots Cosmetic Case (an extra onesie, extra socks, extra burp cloth, pacifier wipes, extra pacifiers, gas drops)
> 
> Wipes Case & Diapers
> 
> Sunglasses from Target
> 
> Elephant Rattle
> 
> Wet Ones
> 
> & the zippered compartment on the inside has..
> 
> Gum
> EOS Hand Lotion
> Pen
> Little Notebook
> Work Badge
> Nivea Lip Balm (best lip balm EVER)
> Earphones




Love that you used the chains to attach your Pouchettes! Great idea!



Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## alexzee

My 2007 multicolore speedy 30 and it's contents:







Dooney and Bourke wallet
Red Prada make up bag
2 car keys, house keys
tissues, wet wipes


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I used my NF this week.  
I have...
Empreinte wallet
Pomme zcp
Damier agenda
Key cles


----------



## specme

Liaxx said:


> View attachment 2656748
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656749
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656750
> 
> 
> 
> ***Inside my Neverfull MM***
> 
> 
> DE Sarah Wallet
> 
> DE Mini Pochette (portable phone charger, lipsticks & lipgloss)
> 
> DE Cles (gift cards & store loyalty cards)
> 
> LV Receipt Holder w/ my sons shot records
> 
> Pink Polka Dot Cosmetic Bag (mini lint roller, mini VS perfume, tide to go stick, hair ties, mini deodorant)
> 
> Marc Jacobs Dots Cosmetic Case (an extra onesie, extra socks, extra burp cloth, pacifier wipes, extra pacifiers, gas drops)
> 
> Wipes Case & Diapers
> 
> Sunglasses from Target
> 
> Elephant Rattle
> 
> Wet Ones
> 
> & the zippered compartment on the inside has..
> 
> Gum
> EOS Hand Lotion
> Pen
> Little Notebook
> Work Badge
> Nivea Lip Balm (best lip balm EVER)
> Earphones





 Hi. The antibacterial gel you have hanging from your bag can ruin your bag if it leaks . Put it in a ziplock Baggie in your purse .
All the SA @ the boutique I shop at strongly discourage having it hang .


----------



## Liaxx

specme said:


> Hi. The antibacterial gel you have hanging from your bag can ruin your bag if it leaks . Put it in a ziplock Baggie in your purse .
> 
> All the SA @ the boutique I shop at strongly discourage having it hang .




Oh i didnt know! Thank you!!


----------



## Pimpernel

Liaxx said:


> Oh i didnt know! Thank you!!


 
I didn´t know either and sometimes hung it out my Trevi - yikes!! Good to know it can ruin DE...


----------



## Pavla

My Soft Lockit is ready for afternoon´s appointment:

MyBagMyPurse Organizer
Zippy Wallet vernis Rose Indian
LE monogram agenda
LE monogram mini pochette
Epi Card holder Fuchsia
Cles vernis Framboise
Sunglasses Mimosa
Chanel lip glosses
Hook, tissues


----------



## Wallet Addict

Pavla said:


> My Soft Lockit is ready for afternoon´s appointment:
> 
> MyBagMyPurse Organizer
> Zippy Wallet vernis Rose Indian
> LE monogram agenda
> LE monogram mini pochette
> Epi Card holder Fuchsia
> Cles vernis Framboise
> Sunglasses Mimosa
> Chanel lip glosses
> Hook, tissues


Wow! Love your agenda and mini pochette


----------



## missholly1212

This is what's inside my Palermo GM and I still have plenty of room.

1.small put of tissues
2.A small can of hairspray
3.Chanel No 5
4. Small makeup case in monogram 
5.Victoria's secret makeup brushes
6.Monogram Sarah wallet
7.Monogram key cles.


----------



## RoseyLV08

Speedy 30 &#128153;


----------



## dooneybaby

I carry way too much stuff!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

Ok here's what's in my PM Neverfull




Mini iPad 
2 Pouchettes 
Cles (gift from a family member, not real)
E-Roll (Personal Vaporizer) 
2 ProVari's (Personal Vaporizers)
4 Bottles of E-Juice different flavors
Black E-Cig case 

I quit smoking in July 2013 with the help of E-Cigs it's been almost a year! 



Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## Pavla

JeansNmyCloset said:


> Ok here's what's in my PM Neverfull
> 
> View attachment 2659595
> 
> 
> Mini iPad
> 2 Pouchettes
> Cles (gift from a family member, not real)
> E-Roll (Personal Vaporizer)
> 2 ProVari's (Personal Vaporizers)
> 4 Bottles of E-Juice different flavors
> Black E-Cig case
> 
> I quit smoking in July 2013 with the help of E-Cigs it's been almost a year!
> 
> Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum



Everything is very pretty in mono 
Congrats on quitting smoking!!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

Pavla said:


> Everything is very pretty in mono
> 
> Congrats on quitting smoking!!




Thank you, I love the mono print. Also thank you about the smoking, I smoked for 30 years and with my e-cigs I quit in one day! Awesome things they are! Gave me back my life and help me save for LV bags 
I want a wallet so bad! That's the next thing on my list, I use the smaller Pouchette for my wallet now


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## Pavla

JeansNmyCloset said:


> Thank you!
> I want a wallet so bad! That's the next thing on my list, I use the smaller Pouchette for my wallet now
> 
> Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum



Yep, wallet is missing in your collection ... Good luck on finding a wallet in a nice condition! I love LV wallets - they are so well made!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

Pavla said:


> Yep, wallet is missing in your collection ... Good luck on finding a wallet in a nice condition! I love LV wallets - they are so well made!




Thank you. It will be a preloved, and love to buy preloved things so they have a good home. 


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## Pavla

JeansNmyCloset said:


> Thank you. It will be a preloved, and love to buy preloved things so they have a good home.
> 
> Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum



I know you buy preloved and I admire you how you rescue all the LV beauties! I saw your threads and photos ~ great job!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

Pavla said:


> I know you buy preloved and I admire you how you rescue all the LV beauties! I saw your threads and photos ~ great job!




Thank you, that's very sweet of you. I only wish I could save them all!


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum


----------



## Pavla

jeansnmycloset said:


> thank you, that's very sweet of you. I only wish i could save them all!
> Sent from my ithingy using purseforum


 I understand


----------



## Dani3ear

In my epi Brea GM: 14" laptop, cord, notebook, Chanel WOC, pen, flash drives


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Love the pink woc amongst all the black


----------



## MissChris

Pavla said:


> My Soft Lockit is ready for afternoon´s appointment:
> 
> MyBagMyPurse Organizer
> Zippy Wallet vernis Rose Indian
> LE monogram agenda
> LE monogram mini pochette
> Epi Card holder Fuchsia
> Cles vernis Framboise
> Sunglasses Mimosa
> Chanel lip glosses
> Hook, tissues



Lovely!!


----------



## jayohwhy

Inside my new to me de neverfull mm

Key pouch and round coin purse
Reusable bag
Keys
Classroom keys
Double zip cosmetic pouch from target with sunglasses and odds and ends
Mints
Not pictured: iPhone 5s with gold mophie

I've cut down in my old age!


----------



## Dani3ear

MomLuvsBags said:


> Love the pink woc amongst all the black



Thank you! She brightens up my workday.


----------



## Pavla

MissChris said:


> Lovely!!


----------



## DRJones616

Dani3ear said:


> View attachment 2661317
> 
> In my epi Brea GM: 14" laptop, cord, notebook, Chanel WOC, pen, flash drives


Love your WOC


----------



## baglover57




----------



## shopgirl0047

Inside my Delightful today.


----------



## MmMacarons

Inside my alma bb in lilas 

I pack super light


----------



## Bags_4_life

shopgirl0047 said:


> Inside my Delightful today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669071


 I really need to get some mc, love the inside of your bag!


----------



## Vanny1983

shopgirl0047 said:


> Inside my Delightful today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669071




Love it.


----------



## Love4MK

MmMacarons said:


> Inside my alma bb in lilas
> 
> I pack super light
> View attachment 2669101



Wow!  Can you teach me to pack like this?!  I insist on carrying everything I own, lol!


----------



## MmMacarons

Love4MK said:


> Wow!  Can you teach me to pack like this?!  I insist on carrying everything I own, lol!




Nothing to it!

I carry the essentials!

Drivers license, credit cards, car keys, house keys, Chapstick, lotion and that's it lol!!


----------



## pitterpatter

My little girl forgot her favorite stuffies to sleep at Mimi's


----------



## bakeacookie

Alma PM:
ZCP, longchamp pouch with toiletries, cles, card case, cardigan.


----------



## pinkkitten74

pitterpatter said:


> My little girl forgot her favorite stuffies to sleep at Mimi's




Aaaw cute


----------



## jen7xx

Speedy B 25 in DE
- Mini Pochette in DE
- MK Business Card Holder
- Make-up bag from Walmart

missing from the bag is my iPhone 5 which is currently charging and my sunglasses.


----------



## frivofrugalista

shopgirl0047 said:


> Inside my Delightful today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669071



Love your insides. Was the pen purchased at Tifannys? I need a pen to fit my agenda.


----------



## HWall

Packing light today! Just ran to Target

And my sweet cat, Belle investigating it all &#128522;&#128571;

Inside my Neverfull MM DE: 

Monogram Key Cles (driver's license inside), car and house keys attached
Monogram Sarah Wallet (NM2) 
Mini Pouchette DE: (holds earbuds, hair ties, Chapstick, etc)
Cheap sunglasses (I'm too hard on mine, so I don't pay more than $20 per pair usually! Haha)


----------



## leoloo24

HWall said:


> View attachment 2670395
> 
> 
> Packing light today! Just ran to Target
> 
> And my sweet cat, Belle investigating it all &#128522;&#128571;
> 
> Inside my Neverfull MM DE:
> 
> Monogram Key Cles (driver's license inside), car and house keys attached
> Monogram Sarah Wallet (NM2)
> Mini Pouchette DE: (holds earbuds, hair ties, Chapstick, etc)
> Cheap sunglasses (I'm too hard on mine, so I don't pay more than $20 per pair usually! Haha)



Belle looks like she's about to send those glasses flying...


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my Alma PM


Longchamp cosmetic pouch
iPad mini
Zcp, card case, cles
Keys
Coach medium skinny for charge cables


----------



## leoloo24

Inside my Delightful MM:







Skip Hop diaper clutch - for DS, not me 
Cosmetic bag from Target
Vera Bradley Wallet
Warby Parker Glasses
Ray Ban aviators
Rebecca Minkoff Cory pouch
Mini Pochette
DE cles


----------



## HWall

charliemom12 said:


> Belle looks like she's about to send those glasses flying...



Oh you're right! The very next picture: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Momma wasn't thrilled &#128576;&#128574;


----------



## NumeroCinque

This is what's inside my Speedy 25 DE. I made a blogpost about it on my blog: luxuryluv.wordpress.com and this pictures comes from my instagram, feel free to follow me on there too  (username: amsterdamsblauw)

So here is what's inside:

Zippy Wallet (Michael Kors)
handmade little portemonnaie for customer cards  
Lightner
Clubmaster sunglasses (Ray Ban)
My glasses to drive my car(Chanel)
Perfume (Coco Noir  Chanel)
Nailpolish (Black satin - chanel)
Sunglasses (chanel, my very first accessoire from chanel, got it in 2009)
iPad Mini
Notebook


----------



## arrival

HWall said:


> Oh you're right! The very next picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671281
> 
> 
> Momma wasn't thrilled &#128576;&#128574;



How cute


----------



## arrival

In my Petit Noe. 
She is 19 years old, I love her so much ! 







Toiletry Pouch 19
Mini Pochette
Zippy Coin Purse
Amarante Cles
Monogram Cles
Azur Cles
Ray Ban folding sunglasses 
iPad Mini
iPhone 5 ( used to take a picture )


----------



## RochRumRunner

{thumbs up and grinning} 
Aren't 19 year old Petite Noe's grand!  
So carefree and casual. Excellent patina. Love how you also have 3 key cles. Brilliant!


----------



## RochRumRunner

arrival said:


> In my Petit Noe.
> She is 19 years old, I love her so




Sorry forgot to quote, for post above. 




This isn't glamorous...nor everything in the bag.


----------



## arrival

RochRumRunner said:


> Sorry forgot to quote, for post above.
> 
> View attachment 2672128
> 
> 
> This isn't glamorous...nor everything in the bag.




Thank you! 
I love yours too! 

These bags are amazing, so comfy, and holds a lot!


----------



## LiveV

Love your noes. Do you always tie the string?


----------



## Mhicking

arrival said:


> In my Petit Noe.
> She is 19 years old, I love her so much !
> 
> View attachment 2672056
> 
> View attachment 2672057
> View attachment 2672058
> 
> 
> Toiletry Pouch 19
> Mini Pochette
> Zippy Coin Purse
> Amarante Cles
> Monogram Cles
> Azur Cles
> Ray Ban folding sunglasses
> iPad Mini
> iPhone 5 ( used to take a picture )



So pretty.


----------



## Bags_4_life

HWall said:


> Oh you're right! The very next picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671281
> 
> 
> Momma wasn't thrilled &#128576;&#128574;


Lol! I'm guessing she is one of the reasons you buy $20 shades! I've had to stop my kitten attacking the cinching straps on my nf and the zipper pull on my speedy


----------



## RochRumRunner

LiveV said:


> Love your noes. Do you always tie the string?




Thanks. I have mine in a simple loose slip knot if necessary. I make it tighter or looser when needed. Most of the time I have my bag closed with my elbow so it's rarely an issue.


----------



## MissChris

HWall said:


> Oh you're right! The very next picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671281
> 
> 
> Momma wasn't thrilled &#128576;&#128574;



Great action shot!! lol


----------



## PurpleDawn

Lol my speedy 25 in my speedy 35 (:


----------



## maico

Inside my 12 yrs old Mono Speedy25( my go to bag)! (^.~)

Organizer bag containing...
-lv mono porte valeur (using as bill wallet)
-lv mono cles (using as coin purse)
-lv da cles (using as card purse)
-shades (varies depends on mood)
-perfume (varies depends on mood)
-powerbank
-iphone
- revlon lipstain balm, lipbutter, gloss
-pens
-wet tissue and dry tissue
-mint candies
-rosary
-car and house keys
-cig and lighter

Sometimes i include...
-ipad mini or samsung tab ^.^v


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## arrival

Mhicking said:


> So pretty.



Thank you


----------



## arrival

LiveV said:


> Love your noes. Do you always tie the string?



Usually I tie, but not too strong, so my hand can go in to get out phone, wallet easily.


----------



## Pavla

HWall said:


> View attachment 2670395
> 
> 
> Packing light today! Just ran to Target
> 
> And my sweet cat, Belle investigating it all &#128522;&#128571;
> 
> Inside my Neverfull MM DE:
> 
> Monogram Key Cles (driver's license inside), car and house keys attached
> Monogram Sarah Wallet (NM2)
> Mini Pouchette DE: (holds earbuds, hair ties, Chapstick, etc)
> Cheap sunglasses (I'm too hard on mine, so I don't pay more than $20 per pair usually! Haha)



Oh, this is a different picture than you posted somewhere else. Maybe in LV in action thread because there were the sunnies falling down ~ real action...
Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## pitterpatter




----------



## Presents4me

The inside of my Speedy 30 Bandouliere Monogram .


----------



## pearlandcoffee

I created a Whats In My Purse video on Youtube featuring the LV Totally MM.  Here is the link : http://youtu.be/013hpaja2Ow

Feedback is always great!


----------



## NEW2THIS

PurpleDawn said:


> View attachment 2672772
> View attachment 2672773
> 
> 
> Lol my speedy 25 in my speedy 35 (:


OMG!!! SOOOO CUTE!!! 

This made me instantly smile!  Thanx for that!

BTW Love the patina on your Speedy 25.


----------



## kimetra24

Viibbi


----------



## PurpleDawn




----------



## bunnyr

pearlandcoffee said:


> I created a Whats In My Purse video on Youtube featuring the LV Totally MM.  Here is the link : http://youtu.be/013hpaja2Ow
> 
> Feedback is always great!




I really liked your video review! Are you in the New England area as well? Because you mentioned wegmans. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jayohwhy

Question: for neverfull owners, what do you put in the zip pocket in your bag?


----------



## Love4MK

jayohwhy said:


> Question: for neverfull owners, what do you put in the zip pocket in your bag?



Chapstick, my cell phone ... Anything loose that I want to get to easily and not have it rolling around on the bottom.


----------



## for3v3rz

Here is what's in my speedy 30 today. I downsize from my origami wallet and use the key cles instead.


----------



## Liaxx

jayohwhy said:


> Question: for neverfull owners, what do you put in the zip pocket in your bag?




I put gum, eso hand lotion, nivea lip balm, earphones, pen, little notebook & blotting sheets


----------



## anabg

jayohwhy said:


> Question: for neverfull owners, what do you put in the zip pocket in your bag?



Just the wallet.


----------



## Cmariewhite87

anabg said:


> just the wallet.


+1


----------



## cathmenaney

jayohwhy said:


> Question: for neverfull owners, what do you put in the zip pocket in your bag?


I keep my purse (wallet) in there.....nice n secure


----------



## BagCrazy1000

Question: for Sophia Coppola bag owners, I would love to see how you organize your bags and does it get too heavy to carry everywhere?


----------



## jayohwhy

Thanks for all your replies, neverfull owners! I ended up putting my Vernis key pouch, round coin purse and ray bans that are in a soft pouch in the zip pocket. 

Last question, where do you put your phone in your neverfull?


----------



## Oryx816

I put my phone in the zipped pocket, or in my pochette if I have it attached to the d ring, (when I am carrying a delicate wallet like a lambskin Chanel that needs extra protection).


----------



## bunnyr

Usually put delicate wallets. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Monica924

PurpleDawn said:


> View attachment 2672772
> View attachment 2672773
> 
> 
> Lol my speedy 25 in my speedy 35 (:



That is too cute!!!!


----------



## Monica924

arrival said:


> In my Petit Noe.
> She is 19 years old, I love her so much !
> 
> View attachment 2672056
> 
> View attachment 2672057
> View attachment 2672058
> 
> 
> Toiletry Pouch 19
> Mini Pochette
> Zippy Coin Purse
> Amarante Cles
> Monogram Cles
> Azur Cles
> Ray Ban folding sunglasses
> iPad Mini
> iPhone 5 ( used to take a picture )



19! Years!! Wow, amazing she is such in good shape! Do tell us how you've preserved it for so long?


----------



## arrival

Monica924 said:


> 19! Years!! Wow, amazing she is such in good shape! Do tell us how you've preserved it for so long?



Thank you!
I bought it pre-loved, somebody took a really good care of it!
Since I have it, I use Apple leather conditioner in every couple of months (bought from the US on Ebay), because the vachetta is very dry on certain places. The conditioner is doing a great job.


----------



## kef2

Inside Pochette Metis - mini pochette illustre,  refillable Chanel Chance eau tendre, Christian Dior Lip Glow, tissues, gum, and my LV purse Elysee in Aurore.


----------



## kef2

kef2 said:


> Inside Pochette Metis - mini pochette illustre,  refillable Chanel Chance eau tendre, Christian Dior Lip Glow, tissues, gum, and my LV purse Elysee in Aurore.



Forgot to attach the pic.


----------



## miss_chiff

Love both the pochette metis(great interior too) and the elysse wallet. I would of gotten the elysse if it weren't so heavy without anything in it...so beautiful.


----------



## marceylove

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2563461
> 
> Inside my toiletry pouch 26:
> iPad mini,
> Coach notebook
> iPod nano
> Charge cable for iPad & iPod
> Pen.




Impressive!!! Very nice


----------



## Pavla

Inside my Alma BB in vernis Givre ~ at international film festival, so inside are sunnies, cinema ticket, festival card, tissues, umbrella, lip gloss and card holder as a wallet


----------



## katiel00

Inside my Mono 40  (housed in an organizer!)


----------



## LittleGuyLucy

I am thoroughly impressed  by everyone's bag organization. Wow. It all looks so beautiful to see LV bags full of LV slgs.  I wish my brain worked in a more logical/org friendly way. It's so hard for me to decide what should go where, etc.

I have to ask, though...with your bags so seemingly full...don't they get **heavy**?


----------



## teenauh

RochRumRunner said:


> Sorry forgot to quote, for post above.
> 
> View attachment 2672128
> 
> 
> This isn't glamorous...nor everything in the bag.




I love it.   I have my petite noe on eBay right now....having second thoughts


----------



## teenauh

Marylebone PM
Zippy compact wallet
LV trunks and bags cles
LV pouchette
Kate Spade pouch    Be Dazzling
Rebeca Minkoff pouch.   Supercute
Couch key pouch/card holder
Steve Madden sunglasses
EOS ip balm


----------



## wpetrie79

*LV Tadao*
*LV Pochette Stephen Sprousse Collection*
*LV Brazza Wallet *
*LV Mini Pochette*
*LV Agenda PM Epi*
*LV Key Cles*
*iPad Mini *
*LV Initials Keychain and LV Luggage Tag (as bag charm)*


----------



## reactorberg

I bought an organizer gold pouch to go with my NV DE. So I can be assured that the lining is protected from make ups and inks and all sorts. 
It's also convenient , 1 step and voila, stuff transferred to my other not so loved bags.


----------



## katiel00

wpetrie79 said:


> *LV Tadao*
> *LV Pochette Stephen Sprousse Collection*
> *LV Brazza Wallet *
> *LV Mini Pochette*
> *LV Agenda PM Epi*
> *LV Key Cles*
> *iPad Mini *
> *LV Initials Keychain and LV Luggage Tag (as bag charm)*




I love the color of that luggage tag!


----------



## tanpeaches

My summer purse, the Speedy 25 in Damier Azur. As you can see the 25 does hold a lot more than people think.

Vera Bradley Camera case
Clinique Small pouch
Clinique white leather makeup bag
mono Pochette
Red Epi Card Case
Josephine wallet
Lancome Tresor in Love Perfume
Essie nail polish in Off the Shoulder
Covergirl nail polish in Perma-pink
Hand sanitizer 
Pill case


----------



## Saisha

Inside my neverfull mm&#128525;&#128525;
1. IPad mini with Michael kors case
2. Zippy compact wallet
3. Rebecca minkoff sunglasses pouch
4. LV key cles
5. M&M zippy headphone/coin pouch
6. Hermes lock perfume
7. Molly metro purse by rebecca minkoff
8. LV 4 key holder vernis pomme d'amour
9. LV 6 ring agenda in black multicolor
10. YSL make up kit (the make up is used and over but the case is very useful to store enough makeup on the go) &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## tanpeaches

I really like that eyeglass case. I've got a really bulky one and it doesn't fit in any of my bags.


----------



## CaliZTA

Today I'm traveling light in my Delightful MM

1. Josephine Wallet
2. Stella & Dot pouch with my loose essentials 
3.  A couple Lara bars &#128516;
4. My cell phone


----------



## Saisha

tanpeaches said:


> I really like that eyeglass case. I've got a really bulky one and it doesn't fit in any of my bags.


You may be able to find a few pieces in sale yet. Try shopbop.com it's really a very handy pair as it has a zipper so sometimes can be used as a pouch!


----------



## for3v3rz

tanpeaches said:


> My summer purse, the Speedy 25 in Damier Azur. As you can see the 25 does hold a lot more than people think.
> 
> Vera Bradley Camera case
> Clinique Small pouch
> Clinique white leather makeup bag
> mono Pochette
> Red Epi Card Case
> Josephine wallet
> Lancome Tresor in Love Perfume
> Essie nail polish in Off the Shoulder
> Covergirl nail polish in Perma-pink
> Hand sanitizer
> Pill case


Wow your holds so much. I feel like my 25 doesn't hold as much. I think is the organizer I use that doesn't give it a full capacity.


----------



## aegisshi

for3v3rz said:


> Wow your holds so much. I feel like my 25 doesn't hold as much. I think is the organizer I use that doesn't give it a full capacity.




I have a 30 B and mine doesn't even fit that much. The organizer I feel like takes up so much room! I'm looking into getting a base shaper now so I can have more room.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Saisha said:


> Inside my neverfull mm&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 1. IPad mini with Michael kors case
> 
> 2. Zippy compact wallet
> 
> 3. Rebecca minkoff sunglasses pouch
> 
> 4. LV key cles
> 
> 5. M&M zippy headphone/coin pouch
> 
> 6. Hermes lock perfume
> 
> 7. Molly metro purse by rebecca minkoff
> 
> 8. LV 4 key holder vernis pomme d'amour
> 
> 9. LV 6 ring agenda in black multicolor
> 
> 10. YSL make up kit (the make up is used and over but the case is very useful to store enough makeup on the go) &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;




OMG I love all of it!!! Thanks for sharing! &#128077;&#128077;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tanpeaches

for3v3rz said:


> Wow your holds so much. I feel like my 25 doesn't hold as much. I think is the organizer I use that doesn't give it a full capacity.



Yeah, I had to take out my organizer. Now I just put everything in pouches to keep everything organized. I will say it does get kind of heavy sometimes.


----------



## cwool

bickyi said:


> Here's what's in my Berkeley today.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When I switch bags, everything is in one package, I just take out the Trousse and I'm good to go. Super convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, I'm amazed at how much I actually have in here!




What size is your Trousse? TIA!


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cwool

bickyi said:


> Here's what's in my Berkeley today.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When I switch bags, everything is in one package, I just take out the Trousse and I'm good to go. Super convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, I'm amazed at how much I actually have in here!




Sorry, never mind!  I just had to keep reading


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shopgirl0047

inside my totally mm today.


----------



## Saisha

Pursenalfaves said:


> OMG I love all of it!!! Thanks for sharing! &#128077;&#128077;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Saraja

Wanted to share my purse organizers with you all... These are for my Totally MM all from pursebling.com 

The original purse to go in jumbo size and the tan color. 



The pursebling exclusive in the Jumbo size also in the Tan color (I felt this was a bit too big for the MM) 



I also ordered the Clipa to try it out. This color was on sale but now that I know I like it I'm going to order the gold to match my hard wear as well. 



 And finally I thought I would show you the purse to go in my Cabas Mezzo


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Saisha said:


> Inside my neverfull mm&#128525;&#128525;
> 1. IPad mini with Michael kors case
> 2. Zippy compact wallet
> 3. Rebecca minkoff sunglasses pouch
> 4. LV key cles
> 5. M&M zippy headphone/coin pouch
> 6. Hermes lock perfume
> 7. Molly metro purse by rebecca minkoff
> 8. LV 4 key holder vernis pomme d'amour
> 9. LV 6 ring agenda in black multicolor
> 10. YSL make up kit (the make up is used and over but the case is very useful to store enough makeup on the go) &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



Love your stuff especially your RMs!


----------



## Saisha

Thank you


----------



## myapple

everything that i need to function will be found in there


----------



## Monica924

tanpeaches said:


> My summer purse, the Speedy 25 in Damier Azur. As you can see the 25 does hold a lot more than people think.
> 
> Vera Bradley Camera case
> Clinique Small pouch
> Clinique white leather makeup bag
> mono Pochette
> Red Epi Card Case
> Josephine wallet
> Lancome Tresor in Love Perfume
> Essie nail polish in Off the Shoulder
> Covergirl nail polish in Perma-pink
> Hand sanitizer
> Pill case



Wow, you really made everything fit =) I love it! Ive been thinking about a speedy 25 also!


----------



## sophia618

I downsized myself....never thought I could!  LOL 
My new bag & wallet, love them both!!


----------



## sophia618

It's a big accomplishment because I went from .... This huge bag! 
But since the ikat straps melted and LV couldn't fix it...I got replacement bag.  I choose pochette metis!


----------



## sophia618

This bag is currently in repair along with my emp wallet & ikat nf MM....


----------



## sophia618

I was carrying this....


----------



## sophia618

And this......


----------



## sophia618

I like carrying less all the sudden!  
Maybe I want alma Bb next!


----------



## sophia618

I had to downsize my wallet and carry less....
But I went through contents of my wallet and most of things I really don't need.  
So I found this idea on Pintrest.
I hate those little card thingies!!!


----------



## Saisha

sophia618 said:


> It's a big accomplishment because I went from .... This huge bag!
> 
> But since the ikat straps melted and LV couldn't fix it...I got replacement bag.  I choose pochette metis!




How is the pochette métis? Do you like it. It's on my wish list but any pros and cons before I buy it? Please let me know ur review of the bag!


----------



## Bags_4_life

sophia618 said:


> I had to downsize my wallet and carry less....
> But I went through contents of my wallet and most of things I really don't need.
> So I found this idea on Pintrest.
> I hate those little card thingies!!!


Congrats! I wanted to suggest pochette metis on your thread but when I saw it initially I thought it wasn't the type of thing you would have wanted as everyone was suggesting other big bags. You must feel lighter carrying so much less, lol! I like your card ring thingy, great idea, however it reminds me of bulky keys and key rings which I'm not keen on. I have a pomme vernis mini agenda which I use with card holders for all my loyalty cards, another idea for you


----------



## sophia618

Saisha said:


> How is the pochette métis? Do you like it. It's on my wish list but any pros and cons before I buy it? Please let me know ur review of the bag!


I love it!
And even my husband said it looks nice!  
He never says that about my bags and calls every single one my bags "saddle bag".  So that, good enough for me!!   
Love the outside pocket, just deep enough to keep my phone, but not too deep.
I'm also obsessed with purse organizers...since it's almost like this bag has this most luxurious built-in organizer and I don't have to re-organize inside of my bag every time I open.&#128522;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
this bag is awesome!  
I never use brand new bag the next day I purchase.  I don't know ... Something about this bag, I just moved right in!  No cons so far!


----------



## sophia618

Bags_4_life said:


> Congrats! I wanted to suggest pochette metis on your thread but when I saw it initially I thought it wasn't the type of thing you would have wanted as everyone was suggesting other big bags. You must feel lighter carrying so much less, lol! I like your card ring thingy, great idea, however it reminds me of bulky keys and key rings which I'm not keen on. I have a pomme vernis mini agenda which I use with card holders for all my loyalty cards, another idea for you


Ohhhh you should have!!  I've been missing out on this wonderful bag this whole time, wish I knew this sooner!  LOLOL
I did check this bag out so many times, actually.  But one of my SAs (who is a friend of mine) talked me out of it everytime saying it wasn't "me" and I wouldn't like it - heck with her! Lmao 
All the kidding aside, buying emilie - small "big" wallet - opened so many doors for me, now I'm looking at pics of alma BB.  lol
Did you ever post pics of your vernis mini agenda idea?  If so, I def saw it... I used to carry most of them in my BIG wallets to make them even fatter than I like.  Since the new wallet, I had the ring-o-cards in my mini pochette...but to save a little more space, I'm using chanel cig case.  It's ok for now.  ok then, vernis mini agenda next!  What are you doing to me?!  LOLOL 
Can you post pics please?!!!


----------



## Meeka41

My solferino gm at the moment 
Pm agenda de
Makeup bag
International wallet 
Cles in mono
Pochette in mono
iPad
Chanel sunnies
Tissues for my issues
Gum


----------



## Bags_4_life

sophia618 said:


> Ohhhh you should have!!  I've been missing out on this wonderful bag this whole time, wish I knew this sooner!  LOLOL
> 
> I did check this bag out so many times, actually.  But one of my SAs (who is a friend of mine) talked me out of it everytime saying it wasn't "me" and I wouldn't like it - heck with her! Lmao
> 
> All the kidding aside, buying emilie - small "big" wallet - opened so many doors for me, now I'm looking at pics of alma BB.  lol
> 
> Did you ever post pics of your vernis mini agenda idea?  If so, I def saw it... I used to carry most of them in my BIG wallets to make them even fatter than I like.  Since the new wallet, I had the ring-o-cards in my mini pochette...but to save a little more space, I'm using chanel cig case.  It's ok for now.  ok then, vernis mini agenda next!  What are you doing to me?!  LOLOL
> 
> Can you post pics please?!!!




I didn't think much of the pochette metis for ages, saw plenty of reveals but it didn't appeal to me. I asked my SA if I could try on the saumur but they didn't have one so she bought out the PM and it was instant love!  
I got the idea for a mini agenda as a card holder from someone in the agenda club who had posted fantastic pics of her mono one. Here's some of mine


----------



## for3v3rz

sophia618 said:


> I had to downsize my wallet and carry less....
> But I went through contents of my wallet and most of things I really don't need.
> So I found this idea on Pintrest.
> I hate those little card thingies!!!


There is an App for your phone called "CardStar" that can keep your reward card. Just scan or enter your reward acct# and it creates a virtual card with scannable bar code in CardStar. I don't need to carry any of my reward cards again.


----------



## purselover2004

Here's one of my all time fav LVs! I love it especially since everyone I see does not have the same bag! Lol
I also have my cell phone in the little pocket inside. I love how nice and thick the canvas is on this bag!


----------



## KTScrlet

sophia618 said:


> I downsized myself....never thought I could!  LOL
> My new bag & wallet, love them both!!



Congrats.  When I downsized, I thought I would miss all the things I left out, but I don't.


----------



## sophia618

Bags_4_life said:


> I didn't think much of the pochette metis for ages, saw plenty of reveals but it didn't appeal to me. I asked my SA if I could try on the saumur but they didn't have one so she bought out the PM and it was instant love!
> I got the idea for a mini agenda as a card holder from someone in the agenda club who had posted fantastic pics of her mono one. Here's some of mine
> 
> View attachment 2698398
> View attachment 2698399
> View attachment 2698400


Oh how lovely and awesome!  
See what you're doing to me, I really don't need one of those....but you know I'm thinking about it now, right?!  LOL  
Thank you for posting pics!!!


----------



## sophia618

for3v3rz said:


> There is an App for your phone called "CardStar" that can keep your reward card. Just scan or enter your reward acct# and it creates a virtual card with scannable bar code in CardStar. I don't need to carry any of my reward cards again.


I actually had it in my phone along with some other reward card app.  lol 
I thought about using it and I just haven't yet.  lol 
Thank you, I should definitely use it instead of buying more card cases.


----------



## sophia618

purselover2004 said:


> Here's one of my all time fav LVs! I love it especially since everyone I see does not have the same bag! Lol
> I also have my cell phone in the little pocket inside. I love how nice and thick the canvas is on this bag!


Beautiful!


----------



## sophia618

KTScrlet said:


> Congrats.  When I downsized, I thought I would miss all the things I left out, but I don't.



Thank you P!!  
I miss your bag pics with cute pink contents, what are you carrying around lately?  Post away!


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

Bags_4_life said:


> I didn't think much of the pochette metis for ages, saw plenty of reveals but it didn't appeal to me. I asked my SA if I could try on the saumur but they didn't have one so she bought out the PM and it was instant love!
> I got the idea for a mini agenda as a card holder from someone in the agenda club who had posted fantastic pics of her mono one. Here's some of mine
> 
> View attachment 2698398
> View attachment 2698399
> View attachment 2698400



That is so cute!!!! Where did you get the plastic card pages though? I might need to do this Lol


----------



## Bags_4_life

kawaiiflipchica said:


> That is so cute!!!! Where did you get the plastic card pages though? I might need to do this Lol



The person I got the idea from on the agenda club got hers from amazon, but I got mine from eBay as amazon uk didn't have them for a good price. I got 6 sets of inserts which each hold 5/6 cards for £7.50/$12.50. The mini agenda is cute, too small for a diary but perfect for cards, I showed my SA and she'd never seen one used like this before.


----------



## kawaiiflipchica

Bags_4_life said:


> The person I got the idea from on the agenda club got hers from amazon, but I got mine from eBay as amazon uk didn't have them for a good price. I got 6 sets of inserts which each hold 5/6 cards for £7.50/$12.50. The mini agenda is cute, too small for a diary but perfect for cards, I showed my SA and she'd never seen one used like this before.



That's seriously awesome. I love it! I need one now... Lol I looked on the LV site and I couldn't find the mini agenda. Is it discontinued? =(


----------



## Bags_4_life

kawaiiflipchica said:


> That's seriously awesome. I love it! I need one now... Lol I looked on the LV site and I couldn't find the mini agenda. Is it discontinued? =(



Oops sorry yes I think it is, I got mine preloved in February and I've seen a few in vernis, mono and mc since then. Lv only seems to sell the refills.


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Here is my Speedy B 25. I carry a key holder with house and car keys in it, a pen, a coin pouch, a headphone, a phone, a Burt's Bees lip balm in rose and a card holder wallet.


----------



## Saisha

sophia618 said:


> I love it!
> 
> And even my husband said it looks nice!
> 
> He never says that about my bags and calls every single one my bags "saddle bag".  So that, good enough for me!!
> 
> Love the outside pocket, just deep enough to keep my phone, but not too deep.
> 
> I'm also obsessed with purse organizers...since it's almost like this bag has this most luxurious built-in organizer and I don't have to re-organize inside of my bag every time I open.&#128522;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> this bag is awesome!
> 
> I never use brand new bag the next day I purchase.  I don't know ... Something about this bag, I just moved right in!  No cons so far!




I'm already on saving mode for the pochette métis! Thanks Hun &#128536;


----------



## helene20

sophia618 said:


> I downsized myself....never thought I could!  LOL
> My new bag & wallet, love them both!!



Beautiful! I did also and don't carry a lot with me.


----------



## bombed

sophia618 said:


> I had to downsize my wallet and carry less....
> But I went through contents of my wallet and most of things I really don't need.
> So I found this idea on Pintrest.
> I hate those little card thingies!!!



OMG cool! That is such a good idea


----------



## Pandoravuitton

purselover2004 said:


> Here's one of my all time fav LVs! I love it especially since everyone I see does not have the same bag! Lol
> I also have my cell phone in the little pocket inside. I love how nice and thick the canvas is on this bag!




What is this bag called?  I love it!  I saw someone with it last week and couldn't place it.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Bags_4_life said:


> I didn't think much of the pochette metis for ages, saw plenty of reveals but it didn't appeal to me. I asked my SA if I could try on the saumur but they didn't have one so she bought out the PM and it was instant love!
> I got the idea for a mini agenda as a card holder from someone in the agenda club who had posted fantastic pics of her mono one. Here's some of mine
> 
> View attachment 2698398
> View attachment 2698399
> View attachment 2698400




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purselover2004

Pandoravuitton said:


> What is this bag called?  I love it!  I saw someone with it last week and couldn't place it.


It's the Cabas Piano. They don't make it anymore though....


----------



## LiveV

purselover2004 said:


> It's the Cabas Piano. They don't make it anymore though....




Love it too for the same reasons you said. It's also the best size for me. Here is aj carrying hers


----------



## ArtsyLVChick

Inside my Never (ever) full GM! 
I'm in a matchy matchy mood right now. He he he


----------



## marvelyngarasi

ArtsyLVChick said:


> Inside my Never (ever) full GM!
> I'm in a matchy matchy mood right now. He he he



Love it!


----------



## ArtsyLVChick

marvelyngarasi said:


> Love it!



Thanks Marvelyngarasi!


----------



## sherimehling

Here's what's inside my new Reggia. I've had the bag for a week and I'm loving it.


----------



## estiprice

ArtsyLVChick said:


> Inside my Never (ever) full GM!
> I'm in a matchy matchy mood right now. He he he



Thank you for sharing!  This is the size I want. It fits soo much! Not many ppl have the gm so its hard to see what can fit. Beautiful bag!


----------



## peachy pink

Oh yay another fun topic :

This was just yesterday on the first day of my apprenticeship, my Azur Neverfull MM keeps my company


----------



## kaprizulka

Can someone Please post a link to the LV authentication threat


----------



## marijtje85

kaprizulka said:


> Can someone Please post a link to the LV authentication threat




http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-862263.html

Hope this helps (it's located in the lv shopping sub forum)


----------



## marijtje85

What a fun thread! 
Here are my daily essentials in my speedy empreinte


Still room to spare for a compact camera and mini iPad


The contents (expect for my iPhone, used that to take the pictures)


Inside my cosmetic pm; hand cream, blotting paper, lip balm, lipstick, headphones and a portable iPhone charger


Inside the mini pochette are my asthma and allergies meds, ibuprofen, hand sanitizer and a pen


And finally my zcp


----------



## bamadancer

My NF MM DE purchased in early July! I just love her (: 
-LV mono wallet
-LV DE pouchette with mini iPad inside 
-coach cosmetic case
-Vera Bradley cosmetic case 
-raybans 
-eye drops
-charger
-earphones


----------



## Pavla

marijtje85 said:


> What a fun thread!
> Here are my daily essentials in my speedy empreinte
> View attachment 2706629
> 
> Still room to spare for a compact camera and mini iPad
> View attachment 2706630
> 
> The contents (expect for my iPhone, used that to take the pictures)
> View attachment 2706632
> 
> Inside my cosmetic pm; hand cream, blotting paper, lip balm, lipstick, headphones and a portable iPhone charger
> View attachment 2706634
> 
> Inside the mini pochette are my asthma and allergies meds, ibuprofen, hand sanitizer and a pen
> View attachment 2706635
> 
> And finally my zcp



I love everything, incl. the contents!
Great idea to use this mono key charm on car keys!!


----------



## lacedwithlove

I packed the B25 for a weekend at the DBF's =]




Let us see what is inside!







Ray Ban glasses, a Mono TP19, Mono 4 Key Holder, & DE Zippy Compact Wallet. 

But what's in the dust bags?

... can you believe it??




A DE Favorite PM & DE Mini Pochette!!! 

I couldn't believe the clutch fits inside the 25 myself!







As for what's inside my new Favorite PM,




I downsized to a sample perfume,  Lancôme lipstick, Lancôme compact, Mono 4 Key Holder, and DE Mini Pochette which houses an ID, credit card, and iPhone 5S in a Mophie case. 




I clip the Mini onto the D-rings of the Favorite to make sure my cards and phone are secure =]


----------



## aegisshi

lacedwithlove said:


> I packed the B25 for a weekend at the DBF's =]
> 
> View attachment 2707033
> 
> 
> Let us see what is inside!
> 
> View attachment 2707034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707035
> 
> 
> Ray Ban glasses, a Mono TP19, Mono 4 Key Holder, & DE Zippy Compact Wallet.
> 
> But what's in the dust bags?
> 
> ... can you believe it??
> 
> View attachment 2707036
> 
> 
> A DE Favorite PM & DE Mini Pochette!!!
> 
> I couldn't believe the clutch fits inside the 25 myself!
> 
> View attachment 2707037
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707038
> 
> 
> As for what's inside my new Favorite PM,
> 
> View attachment 2707040
> 
> 
> I downsized to a sample perfume,  Lancôme lipstick, Lancôme compact, Mono 4 Key Holder, and DE Mini Pochette which houses an ID, credit card, and iPhone 5S in a Mophie case.
> 
> View attachment 2707041
> 
> 
> I clip the Mini onto the D-rings of the Favorite to make sure my cards and phone are secure =]




WOW! That's pretty impressive. Love all your goodies  Have fun with the DBF!


----------



## lacedwithlove

aegisshi said:


> WOW! That's pretty impressive. Love all your goodies  Have fun with the DBF!




Thank you! =] so crazy how deceptively roomy the darling 25 is.


----------



## lapreciosask

lacedwithlove said:


> Thank you! =] so crazy how deceptively roomy the darling 25 is.



That's so true!!! So much room!


----------



## marijtje85

Pavla said:


> I love everything, incl. the contents!
> 
> Great idea to use this mono key charm on car keys!!




Thank you . They make me smile when I open my bag


----------



## drspock7

This....


----------



## drspock7

sophia618 said:


> I had to downsize my wallet and carry less....
> But I went through contents of my wallet and most of things I really don't need.
> So I found this idea on Pintrest.
> I hate those little card thingies!!!



I store all of those cards in my cardmobil app and don't have to carry any of them...it's great. But cool idea though


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

drspock7 said:


> This....



Mono party! Everything looks so clean and organized, I'm loving the luggage tag as a key fob! What's that gray and purple in the center?


----------



## sophia618

drspock7 said:


> I store all of those cards in my cardmobil app and don't have to carry any of them...it's great. But cool idea though


Thank you!
I tried and am using the app called Keyring since last week.  So I've been carrying 1/2 of what I had when I took those pics.  BUT when I tried to use the app at a few store, they couldn't read the barcode and they had to type in the numbers.  LOL 
Now I have just few of those cards I use locally in my wallet and other misc cards which don't have barcode, I keep in smaller card case.  I need to try some other app!  lol  
Although I did get so many compliments on my "ring of reward cards" from different cashiers!  Lmao


----------



## sophia618

drspock7 said:


> This....


Pretty!!


----------



## honey on boost

Finally had a chance to take a pic of what's in my bag.. Can't believe I carry this much stuff around lol


----------



## drspock7

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Mono party! Everything looks so clean and organized, I'm loving the luggage tag as a key fob! What's that gray and purple in the center?



My specs......I guess they are small enough, I could invest in the eyeglass case now! 
Oh well, off to search


----------



## drspock7

sophia618 said:


> Thank you!
> I tried and am using the app called Keyring since last week.  So I've been carrying 1/2 of what I had when I took those pics.  BUT when I tried to use the app at a few store, they couldn't read the barcode and they had to type in the numbers.  LOL
> Now I have just few of those cards I use locally in my wallet and other misc cards which don't have barcode, I keep in smaller card case.  I need to try some other app!  lol
> Although I did get so many compliments on my "ring of reward cards" from different cashiers!  Lmao


Yeah I have found that most of them work for me....and when they don't, I can usually tell them my phone number or something but I don't have to do it often. It's usually one store where it NEVER works..... I love that when I go to the library I can scan myself out


----------



## SchaalBWife

honey on boost said:


> Finally had a chance to take a pic of what's in my bag.. Can't believe I carry this much stuff around lol


Omgosh....where did you get that little macaroon?  It's soooooo stinkin' cute!


----------



## cc111

honey on boost said:


> Finally had a chance to take a pic of what's in my bag.. Can't believe I carry this much stuff around lol



Hi, can I ask what that pink zip case is? It looks very adorable


----------



## MsTotes

I've really been loving the roominess of my my LV Cosmetic Pouch GM. I feel like I have a lot in it, but there's still plenty of space to spare.




row 1: extra restaurant napkins for tissue (thick ones I cut in half), trident gum cinnamon
row 2: apple ear buds, hair tie, ricola cough drop mixed berry, listerine strips, floss (dentist office sample)
row 3: keys for parents home and po box, really old advil container filled with generic ibuprofen, small bandaids, nars pure matte vesuvio, dior creme de rose
row 4: ahava mineral hand cream, ysl rouge pur couture #10, buxom lip gloss dolly, nars lip gloss chihuahua


----------



## msbellachanel

honey on boost said:


> Finally had a chance to take a pic of what's in my bag.. Can't believe I carry this much stuff around lol



Love your Multi Cles and the Pink Macaroon!


----------



## Jordyaddict

cc111 said:


> Hi, can I ask what that pink zip case is? It looks very adorable




It's a macaron coin purse. If you type scented macaron coin purse on the net you will find them. Just looked myself as I think they would be good for headphones.


----------



## cc111

Jordyaddict said:


> It's a macaron coin purse. If you type scented macaron coin purse on the net you will find them. Just looked myself as I think they would be good for headphones.



Thank you! They look absolutely adorable. Great idea for headphones.


----------



## honey on boost

SchaalBWife said:


> Omgosh....where did you get that little macaroon?  It's soooooo stinkin' cute!



The place I bought mine from doesn't have them anymore but you can find them on ebay 



cc111 said:


> Hi, can I ask what that pink zip case is? It looks very adorable



TY! It's a scented zippered macaron.. I use it for my coins. 



msbellachanel said:


> Love your Multi Cles and the Pink Macaroon!



TY  They look so cute next to each other.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

cc111 said:


> thank you! They look absolutely adorable. Great idea for headphones.




+1


----------



## Louisgyal37

Summer workhorse


----------



## Louisgyal37

Organizers are everything with the neverfull!!!


----------



## NurseAnn

Louisgyal37 said:


> Organizers are everything with the neverfull!!!



Beautiful!  Makes me consider the Neverfull....which I have never done before due to the open top.  Love your SLGs and all the organization!


----------



## loveglitzer

Louisgyal37 said:


> Organizers are everything with the neverfull!!!


Lots of pockets ... Amazing! Great.

Is it possible to close the organizer when filled this much?


----------



## Louisgyal37

loveglitzer said:


> Lots of pockets ... Amazing! Great.
> 
> Is it possible to close the organizer when filled this much?


Most certainly...


----------



## pmoua

sophia618 said:


> My ikat nf gm!



what kind of prada sly is that? key holders?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Louisgyal37 said:


> Most certainly...



Love this zippered organizer! Made me consider having an open tote like the NF. I'm pretty scared of using such open top totes for security reasons.


----------



## loveglitzer

Louisgyal37 said:


> Most certainly...


Oh I love it, thank you so much, this really makes the neverfull more attractive!


----------



## peachy pink

*drspock7*, awesome Mon Mono! 

*honey on boost* haha yes its crazy especially with the neverfull. bag twins ) how do you like your cosmetic pouch?

*Louisgyal37 *again the mini pochette. liiiike!


----------



## pitterpatter

Louisgyal37 said:


> Summer workhorse



 what organizer is this?


----------



## sophia618

pmoua said:


> what kind of prada sly is that? key holders?



Little card case, it fits soooo many cards in there.  I have about 30 reward cards, point cards and some coupons.


----------



## Bonitacherry

Here's what's in my Totally mm today! TGIF Ladies!!  
(FYI- This pic was actually taken last Friday but carrying the same exact things today hence the ipad date lol )


----------



## staygold4ever

Louisgyal37 said:


> Most certainly...




Gorgeous! May I ask where did u order the organizer?


----------



## Louisgyal37

staygold4ever said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask where did u order the organizer?


Purse bling. It's the X-jumbo tan and I use it in my delightful mm as well...


----------



## Louisgyal37

pitterpatter said:


> what organizer is this?


It's the purse bling exclusive organizer in x-jumbo tan....


----------



## WithLoveXX

Bonitacherry said:


> Here's what's in my Totally mm today! TGIF Ladies!!
> (FYI- This pic was actually taken last Friday but carrying the same exact things today hence the ipad date lol )



Cool ipad background ! And nice collection you have...!


----------



## melluvslv

Bags_4_life said:


> I didn't think much of the pochette metis for ages, saw plenty of reveals but it didn't appeal to me. I asked my SA if I could try on the saumur but they didn't have one so she bought out the PM and it was instant love!
> I got the idea for a mini agenda as a card holder from someone in the agenda club who had posted fantastic pics of her mono one. Here's some of mine
> 
> View attachment 2698398
> View attachment 2698399
> View attachment 2698400



Where did you get the plastic card holders to insert into the agenda?


----------



## Bags_4_life

melluvslv said:


> Where did you get the plastic card holders to insert into the agenda?


Hi, I got them from eBay in the uk, but the tpf'er I got the idea from on the agenda clubhouse is in the us and got hers from amazon I think


----------



## staygold4ever

Louisgyal37 said:


> Purse bling. It's the X-jumbo tan and I use it in my delightful mm as well...




Thanks a lot! I do need it!^_^


----------



## pitterpatter

Daily essentials in my 'beater' bag. Rain day.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Wow, the iPad camera is awful lol! Wallet, MC cosmetic case, my luggage tag floats around with me, L'Occitane hand cream, FAB Ultra repair cream, phones, day planner, and keys with Legoman flash light.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Louisgyal37 said:


> Organizers are everything with the neverfull!!!



Lovely! Is that a GM? Your SLGs look great!


----------



## Louisgyal37

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Lovely! Is that a GM? Your SLGs look great!


Thanks!! It's the mm size. SLG's are my kryptonite lol...


----------



## beige1

MM and red goodies inside.


----------



## Elle80

beige1 said:


> MM and red goodies inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716394


 
May I ask where the large red pouch is from? TIA


----------



## simplyhappy

Elle80 said:


> May I ask where the large red pouch is from? TIA



+1 Is the red pouch from American Apparel?


----------



## beige1

The red pouch is from Forever 21.  It is a perfect match for the red inside, so I didn't bother to order a purse organizer.

Beige1


----------



## lizzie512

This picture was taken last year. I carried these items in my Neverfull mono GM.


----------



## Grande Latte

beige1 said:


> The red pouch is from Forever 21.  It is a perfect match for the red inside, so I didn't bother to order a purse organizer.
> 
> Beige1




How clever.


----------



## lizzie512

These are the items I carried with me in my Speedy B mono 35 yesterday.


----------



## peachy pink

I adore the roses pochette, it's too beautiful. The 35 looks like a great size!





Just a top view of whats in my NF daily... a good book, keys, huge wallet ( I think I need a smaller one sometime), Longchamp pouches, hand lotion, gum...


----------



## Pavla

lizzie512 said:


> These are the items I carried with me in my Speedy B mono 35 yesterday.
> View attachment 2718172



I like your LE pieces!


----------



## jinjia_1812

in my belmont today!


----------



## tanya1729

I love mixing patterns it's so beautiful. 

Here I have my DE mini pochette which holds all my main cards like my debit and license so I can just grab this and go if I ever don't need my entire bag. 

My mono cosmetics case, this is the PM smaller size this holds medicine, chapsticks, chargers just random other things. 

I also have my mono emilie wallet with the red button for cash and my other cards. 

Lastly my moleskine notebook and trusty pen!


----------



## silversage4

In my DE speedy 30, minus odd receipts


----------



## jackie6

lizzie512 said:


> These are the items I carried with me in my Speedy B mono 35 yesterday.
> View attachment 2718172



I love your purse! Its print is so special! Did you buy it on limited edition?


----------



## lizzie512

jackie6 said:


> I love your purse! Its print is so special! Did you buy it on limited edition?




The illustres are all limited. I'm so into these kind of limited edition.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Inside my 22-year-old Epi Speedy 25:

MbMJ black zippy wallet
Mini DA Pochette
MbMJ card holder
LeSportsac makeup bag
Toms sunglasses
Wet wipes 
Sharpie pen
Lotion
Vachetta strap


----------



## loveglitzer

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 2723094
> 
> 
> Inside my 22-year-old Epi Speedy 25:
> 
> MbMJ black zippy wallet
> Mini DA Pochette
> MbMJ card holder
> LeSportsac makeup bag
> Toms sunglasses
> Wet wipes
> Sharpie pen
> Lotion
> Vachetta strap


Your Speedy is great!


----------



## AnnaFreud

loveglitzer said:


> Your Speedy is great!




Thank you!


----------



## safida

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 2723094
> 
> 
> Inside my 22-year-old Epi Speedy 25:
> 
> MbMJ black zippy wallet
> Mini DA Pochette
> MbMJ card holder
> LeSportsac makeup bag
> Toms sunglasses
> Wet wipes
> Sharpie pen
> Lotion
> Vachetta strap



omg your speedy looks absolutely gorgeous, it looks like a brand new one..


----------



## safida

jinjia_1812 said:


> in my belmont today!



your belmont looks so charismatic and unique


----------



## safida

lizzie512 said:


> These are the items I carried with me in my Speedy B mono 35 yesterday.
> View attachment 2718172



i love that le roses pochette... such gorgeous piece of art...


----------



## safida

Bonitacherry said:


> Here's what's in my Totally mm today! TGIF Ladies!!
> (FYI- This pic was actually taken last Friday but carrying the same exact things today hence the ipad date lol )



love your iPad's background.. it made me happy


----------



## safida

beige1 said:


> MM and red goodies inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716394



so neat yet gorgeous... never full mm looks like a great size..


----------



## safida

Louisgyal37 said:


> Organizers are everything with the neverfull!!!



love your organiser, the colour is so gorgeous


----------



## AnnaFreud

safida said:


> omg your speedy looks absolutely gorgeous, it looks like a brand new one..




Thanks, doll! I got her for a song on Yoogi's.


----------



## Presents4me

lizzie512 said:


> These are the items I carried with me in my Speedy B mono 35 yesterday.
> View attachment 2718172




Do you have a bag organizer inside ?


----------



## redsnoopy04

safida said:


> omg your speedy looks absolutely gorgeous, it looks like a brand new one..


I agree, that speedy in Epi looks amazing for a 22 year old bag...


----------



## AnnaFreud

redsnoopy04 said:


> I agree, that speedy in Epi looks amazing for a 22 year old bag...




Epi leather is so durable!! Love it.


----------



## Selene29

an updated content of what's in my bag, funny, last time i did it, it was my speedy too (just switched over from the NF).

iPad Mini
 Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay cologne
L'Occitane Pivoine Flora hand cream
 MK Hamilton wristlet
 Wet Ones 
 Salvatore Ferragmo wallet
 Ray-Ban sunnies
 Panasonic Lumix GF3 camera
 Orbit gum
 Buxom lipgloss (shade: Dolly)
 MAC lipstick (shade: Please Me)
Bobbi Brown lip balm
 Samsung Galaxy S3 phone


----------



## lizzie512

Presents4me said:


> Do you have a bag organizer inside ?




How did you know? Yes. I do have a bag organizer.


----------



## Pimpernel

Cross-posted from the Speedy B Modelling Club (plus an 8-inch Samsung Galaxy Note tablet, used to take the pic, and an umbrella):

Speedy B 25 DE:






Stuffed, without organizer:






Sometimes I use either a PurseN Medium, or else a Pursfection Expandable organizer:


----------



## TIFFINEE

Everyone's items are just lovely!


----------



## viewwing

Pimpernel said:


> Cross-posted from the Speedy B Modelling Club (plus an 8-inch Samsung Galaxy Note tablet, used to take the pic, and an umbrella):
> 
> Speedy B 25 DE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed, without organizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I use either a PurseN Medium, or else a Pursfection Expandable organizer:



Omg! That's a lot of stuff in the 25!


----------



## Pimpernel

viewwing said:


> Omg! That's a lot of stuff in the 25!



Aye, and there´s still plenty of room to add, for instance a thin cashmere shawl + umbrella + a (small) bottle of water and/or a paperback, and zip it up without it looking too stuffed. 
Also, not pictured in the pic, a 4´5" smartphone, and a foldable 20´x20´cloth bag for any extra pick-ups (my only gripe is that A4-format stuff, like printouts and sheet music, can only fit folded or rolled up). All in all a wonder - I just wish it came with feet, shoulder-fitting handles, and an extra slot inside... but the main thing is, it´s so practical!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Pimpernel said:


> Aye, and there´s still plenty of room to add, for instance a thin cashmere shawl + umbrella + a (small) bottle of water and/or a paperback, and zip it up without it looking too stuffed.
> Also, not pictured in the pic, a 4´5" smartphone, and a foldable 20´x20´cloth bag for any extra pick-ups (my only gripe is that A4-format stuff, like printouts and sheet music, can only fit folded or rolled up). All in all a wonder - I just wish it came with feet, shoulder-fitting handles, and an extra slot inside... but the main thing is, it´s so practical!


I'm absolutely in awe! I love how nice and organised everything is


----------



## sophia618

My pochette metis &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AnnaFreud

sophia618 said:


> My pochette metis &#10084;&#65039;




Wow, all of that fits inside a métis?! What is that pink drawstring bag?


----------



## sophia618

I have....
-Emilie wallet in fuchsia 
-Damier cles for keys and some business cards, bandaids, emergency cash, hair tie etc..
-mono cles with hubby's car key
-damier mini pochette with laduree key charm&#128150; contains meds, more bandaids, feminin products, nail clippers, tweezers, mini perfume and other crap I need sometimes...
-prada card case holds about 25 cards I only need once in a while 
-prada tissue case
-prada pink cosmetic pouch ... Well, I just got this at prada factory outlet, I didn't need it, but I wanted it.  SA let me try it in my bag and I figured I can use it to hold small things in my small bag....I bought it because it was made in Italy.  LOL

And I forgot, my phone fits in there too!
-and my melody flat case...to hold misc papers, coupons, cash....


----------



## sophia618

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow, all of that fits inside a métis?! What is that pink drawstring bag?



Ohhh, I was just explaining that in my next pic!!


----------



## sophia618

It fits!
But I normally wear my sunnies on my face or on my head (lol) and if I'm at work, I keep my keys out by my bag....
But as little as this bag is, it fits a lot!!!!  Love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; this bag so much!


----------



## WithLoveXX

lizzie512 said:


> How did you know? Yes. I do have a bag organizer.
> View attachment 2723308



Nice ! What brand is your organizer? I'm searching for a similar one to put in a Speedy 30. TIA!


----------



## MissChris

sophia618 said:


> I have....
> -Emilie wallet in fuchsia
> -Damier cles for keys and some business cards, bandaids, emergency cash, hair tie etc..
> -mono cles with hubby's car key
> -damier mini pochette with laduree key charm&#128150; contains meds, more bandaids, feminin products, nail clippers, tweezers, mini perfume and other crap I need sometimes...
> -prada card case holds about 25 cards I only need once in a while
> -prada tissue case
> -prada pink cosmetic pouch ... Well, I just got this at prada factory outlet, I didn't need it, but I wanted it.  SA let me try it in my bag and I figured I can use it to hold small things in my small bag....I bought it because it was made in Italy.  LOL
> 
> And I forgot, my phone fits in there too!
> -and my melody flat case...to hold misc papers, coupons, cash....



I'm obsessed with your Prada tissue case!  I've been looking for one for so long but can't find it in any other color than black (which I don't want)!!  Love it!!


----------



## lizzie512

WithLoveXX said:


> Nice ! What brand is your organizer? I'm searching for a similar one to put in a Speedy 30. TIA!




I got it from pimp my speedy. You can google it.


----------



## sophia618

MissChris said:


> I'm obsessed with your Prada tissue case!  I've been looking for one for so long but can't find it in any other color than black (which I don't want)!!  Love it!!



Thank you!  
And ohhhhhh, where can I find the black one??!!!  I got mine proberbly 10 years or more ago....and I was never able to find one.  For some reason, it is pretty old, this doesn't get dirty or anything....but I am not just too keen in green.  I saw navy one in Japan though, I should have gotten it!


----------



## Mrsjredford

sophia618 said:


> My pochette metis &#10084;&#65039;


Wow you can fit a lot in there and loving the pops of pink!


----------



## sophia618

Mrsjredford said:


> Wow you can fit a lot in there and loving the pops of pink!



Thank you!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
I'm slowly making my bag contents back to pink again!


----------



## Cinnamon718




----------



## AnnaFreud

sophia618 said:


> It fits!
> 
> But I normally wear my sunnies on my face or on my head (lol) and if I'm at work, I keep my keys out by my bag....
> 
> But as little as this bag is, it fits a lot!!!!  Love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; this bag so much!




I wear my sunglasses on my head too. I think it completes my outfit and acts as a loose headband. LOL!


----------



## MissChris

sophia618 said:


> Thank you!
> And ohhhhhh, where can I find the black one??!!!  I got mine proberbly 10 years or more ago....and I was never able to find one.  For some reason, it is pretty old, this doesn't get dirty or anything....but I am not just too keen in green.  I saw navy one in Japan though, I should have gotten it!



I wish they still made them, it's such a great idea!!  I've seen a few black ones on ebay...didn't want that color though so I didn't pay too much attention to the specifics.


----------



## Pimpernel

TOBagGirl said:


> View attachment 2726682
> View attachment 2726683



Love the organization! We´re PurseN twins (well, mine´s in Red Gold), and do I glimpse twin Wiley X Black Ops Airrage http://www.ebay.de/itm/121257879705?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITsunglasses?


----------



## bag-princess

sophia618 said:


> I have....
> -Emilie wallet in fuchsia
> -Damier cles for keys and some business cards, bandaids, emergency cash, hair tie etc..
> -mono cles with hubby's car key
> -damier mini pochette with laduree key charm&#128150; contains meds, more bandaids, feminin products, nail clippers, tweezers, mini perfume and other crap I need sometimes...
> -prada card case holds about 25 cards I only need once in a while
> -prada tissue case
> -prada pink cosmetic pouch ... Well, I just got this at prada factory outlet, I didn't need it, but I wanted it.  SA let me try it in my bag and I figured I can use it to hold small things in my small bag....I bought it because it was made in Italy.  LOL
> 
> And I forgot, my phone fits in there too!
> -and my melody flat case...to hold misc papers, coupons, cash....








wow!!!  i am amazed at how much fits in that bag!  

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 2721160
> 
> 
> I love mixing patterns it's so beautiful.
> 
> Here I have my DE mini pochette which holds all my main cards like my debit and license so I can just grab this and go if I ever don't need my entire bag.
> 
> My mono cosmetics case, this is the PM smaller size this holds medicine, chapsticks, chargers just random other things.
> 
> I also have my mono emilie wallet with the red button for cash and my other cards.
> 
> Lastly my moleskine notebook and trusty pen!





i am a "do not mix" when it comes to my bags/accessories but i really love the way the monogram looks with the damier ebene!!!  i think that pattern will be my next LV choice.  i have all monogram right now but wanted to try something else!

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Binkysmom




----------



## Cinnamon718

Pimpernel said:


> Love the organization! We´re PurseN twins (well, mine´s in Red Gold), and do I glimpse twin Wiley X Black Ops Airrage http://www.ebay.de/itm/121257879705?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITsunglasses?




Ya, I'm happy with it. I love the gold camo print. Fits well in my Longchamps too. Are you asking about my sunglasses? They're Maui Jim.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Here's a closer look.


----------



## Isis23

Today I used my Petit Noe. Here is what I carry inside + my Smartphone, taking the pictures:


----------



## Isis23

Another picture with my items inside the Petit Noe. Everything fits perfectly and can be found easily


----------



## bag-princess

Isis23 said:


> Today I used my Petit Noe. Here is what I carry inside + my Smartphone, taking the pictures:




that is so cute!   my MIL had the big Noe. reaching into those bucket bags drives me crazy but yours is sooooo neat!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Isis23 said:


> Another picture with my items inside the Petit Noe. Everything fits perfectly and can be found easily



Your Petite Noe is beautiful and I love the way you have it organized.


----------



## loveglitzer

Isis23 said:


> Another picture with my items inside the Petit Noe. Everything fits perfectly and can be found easily


very nice  - like it a lot - and nice collection


----------



## katiel00

Binkysmom said:


> View attachment 2728534


 
Oooh I love your Faure Le Page pochette! I plan on getting one when I go to Paris this Sept


----------



## Isis23

TooManyWantMore said:


> Your Petite Noe is beautiful and I love the way you have it organized.


Thank you very much! I think, the Petit Noe is easy to organise.


----------



## Isis23

loveglitzer said:


> very nice  - like it a lot - and nice collection


Thanks a lot  I like, how my loved ZCP in Corail fits the colour of the trunk on the LE Illustré Mini Pochette and Passport cover .


----------



## Isis23

bag-princess said:


> that is so cute!   my MIL had the big Noe. reaching into those bucket bags drives me crazy but yours is sooooo neat!!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Maybe the big Noe is not so easy to reach for the items, because the bag is so high. Petit Noe is very comfortable.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Isis23 said:


> Thanks a lot  I like, how my loved ZCP in Corail fits the colour of the trunk on the LE Illustré Mini Pochette and Passport cover .



Your Corail ZCP is gorgeous! I love how everything coordinates so beautifully.


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2733343



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2733343
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



One of my colleagues just got one of those bouncy ball chairs! lol too funny

Love the new bag, can you take a pic of everything inside?


----------



## CornishMon

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> One of my colleagues just got one of those bouncy ball chairs! lol too funny
> 
> Love the new bag, can you take a pic of everything inside?




View attachment 2733370
View attachment 2733372


Usually carry my iPad Air or kindle too.

Yeah and that chair is worthless!  Lol


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CornishMon

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2733370
> View attachment 2733372
> 
> 
> Usually carry my iPad Air or kindle too.
> 
> Yeah and that chair is worthless!  Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks! It looks so clean and organized and you've still got plenty of room to "slouch!" Perfect!


----------



## vgirlygirl

Inside my Damier Ebene MM

-coin purse with tassel
-Tiffany and Co medium cosmetics bag
-Calvin Klein aviator case
-Kate Spade 2015 dayplanner
-DKNY wallet (hoping to add a LV one this year!)
-Floral notebook


----------



## vgirlygirl

msheidiann said:


> Another neverfull DE in MM size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565507
> 
> 
> Zippy organizer wallet, mini pochette, trousse ronde 20, coach cosmetic bag with my 2.5 year old son's necessities (diaper, wipes, hand wipes, a few hot wheels, snacks), a reusable oscar the grouch envirosac, a small reusable snack pouch, and my shades! The pocket holds my hand sanitizer, and car keys! I am sizing down from a GM, so things are a bit more packed in.


I love all your SLG's!! so pretty!


----------



## vgirlygirl

Isis23 said:


> Today I used my Petit Noe. Here is what I carry inside + my Smartphone, taking the pictures:


OMG I love your Noe!! I am seriously considering buying one pre-loved and now it can really hold a lot! Thanks for the great pictures! The Noe will be mine


----------



## WithLoveXX

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2733343
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love your bagorganizer! What brand is it? TIA


----------



## CornishMon

WithLoveXX said:


> Love your bagorganizer! What brand is it? TIA



Purchased at The Container Store.  Do you have one in your area?  It will be down the luggage isle.


----------



## pinkkitten74

I saw a picture of a nf with a clear vinyl insert( not a organiser) and i have been searching for one too! Can someone help me?


----------



## Cinnamon718

WithLoveXX said:


> Love your bagorganizer! What brand is it? TIA




It looks like mine( see page before). Might be a PurseN.


----------



## CornishMon

TOBagGirl said:


> It looks like mine( see page before). Might be a PurseN.




Yes ma'am just looked and that is it.  Inbag.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## CornishMon

WithLoveXX said:


> Love your bagorganizer! What brand is it? TIA




View attachment 2733812
View attachment 2733813



Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## WithLoveXX

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2733812
> View attachment 2733813
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Unfortunately there's no Container Store located in my country, but I'll look for it online!


----------



## Manchoo78

Inside my Marylebone PM:

YSL cosmetic case
Michael Kors wallet
Gucci eyeglass case
Rayban sunglass case
Lotion
Comb


----------



## CornishMon

Manchoo78 said:


> Inside my Marylebone PM:
> 
> YSL cosmetic case
> Michael Kors wallet
> Gucci eyeglass case
> Rayban sunglass case
> Lotion
> Comb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734456
> View attachment 2734457



Love the Pink.


----------



## Manchoo78

CornishMon said:


> Love the Pink.




Thanks! I wanted the pops of color and pink makes me happy!


----------



## Liaxx

pinkkitten74 said:


> I saw a picture of a nf with a clear vinyl insert( not a organiser) and i have been searching for one too! Can someone help me?




Try pursebling.com


----------



## cwool

pinkkitten74 said:


> I saw a picture of a nf with a clear vinyl insert( not a organiser) and i have been searching for one too! Can someone help me?




Not sure what you mean but www.onetruffle.com carries clear pouches in different sizes that I love.


Sent from my iThingy using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LValicious

pinkkitten74 said:


> I saw a picture of a nf with a clear vinyl insert( not a organiser) and i have been searching for one too! Can someone help me?




Here is the information I believe you are looking for:
She is on Facebook. 

Custom Creations by Bryna: 

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Custom-Creations-by-Bryna/212942558731472?id=212942558731472&_rdr


----------



## bag-princess

Manchoo78 said:


> Inside my Marylebone PM:
> 
> YSL cosmetic case
> Michael Kors wallet
> Gucci eyeglass case
> Rayban sunglass case
> Lotion
> Comb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734456
> View attachment 2734457






i love your bag!!!!  i don't think i have seen that style before - how old is it??

can you cinch the sides of it like on the neverfull???  maybe that is why it looks so different to me.  that is how i see it - rarely in the box shape. i like it better that way!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## caz999

Organised much


----------



## Manchoo78

bag-princess said:


> i love your bag!!!!  i don't think i have seen that style before - how old is it??
> 
> can you cinch the sides of it like on the neverfull???  maybe that is why it looks so different to me.  that is how i see it - rarely in the box shape. i like it better that way!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thanks!!! This bag is only about 2 years old I think. Yes you can cinch the sides but I never do. I wanted a dressy tote and the Marylebone is perfect for me.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Yeahi! Love this thread... Finally joining.

Here is my "what's in my bag + ootd" @work edition. &#128526;




keepall 50 in Mono

Today it contains:

- Lenovo ThinkPad (work)
- HTC Desire (work)
- Filofax A5 organizer "deluxe Leather"
- Anderne Sunglasses "One Night"
- oldschool iPod
- iPhone not pictured as I took the pic with it
- RayBan "Clubmaster" prescription glasses 
- Sarah Wallet in Mono
- Cosmetic pouch in Mono (can't remember the name) &#128513;

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Using Pochette NM today for some outlet shopping:

Black mc ZCP
Mono key cles
Nivea hand cream
Mac blot powder


----------



## sherimehling

Here's what I just put in my brand new Métis Pochette. She fits quite a bit, about the same as an Alma BB or Odeon PM.


----------



## loveglitzer

sherimehling said:


> Here's what I just put in my brand new Métis Pochette. She fits quite a bit, about the same as an Alma BB or Odeon PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737449
> View attachment 2737450


yes that´s a good amount for that "small" bag ... but she only looks small. Like it - thanks


----------



## Ginsy

I am soooooo in love with my DE neverfull mm size 

Prada wallet , Trousse 23 , mono mini pochette.. when i am out for work, I will bring along my file and other document paper, sometime even bring along a bottle of mineral water.. I always wonder am I overloaded my neverfull a bit too much?? 






I made myself a yellow base shaper from a PVC chopping mat that bought for Daiso with RM 5 





I am using mini pochette as the place to keep my bank book, some receipt, tissue, business card..





With Trousse 23 ,  I can put all my little thing and get tidy up my neverfull a lots..


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ginsy said:


> I am soooooo in love with my DE neverfull mm size
> 
> 
> 
> Prada wallet , Trousse 23 , mono mini pochette.. when i am out for work, I will bring along my file and other document paper, sometime even bring along a bottle of mineral water.. I always wonder am I overloaded my neverfull a bit too much??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made myself a yellow base shaper from a PVC chopping mat that bought for Daiso with RM 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using mini pochette as the place to keep my bank book, some receipt, tissue, business card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Trousse 23 ,  I can put all my little thing and get tidy up my neverfull a lots..




Love the homemade base shaper! Daiso is the best.


----------



## annalvlover101

What's inside my nf mm todayyyy


----------



## vanilla_latte

annalvlover101 said:


> What's inside my nf mm todayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741018



Nice assortment!  Love the Vernis stuff..


----------



## vanilla_latte

In speedy Idylle 30. I don't nearly use it to capacity but they don't make a 25 in this material. 
Curieuse wallet in Cerise
Makeup bag from target with random small stuff 
Gum
Sunglasses 
Old coach coin purse for headphones
And of course a pen!


----------



## Louisgyal37

vanilla_latte said:


> In speedy Idylle 30. I don't nearly use it to capacity but they don't make a 25 in this material.
> Curieuse wallet in Cerise
> Makeup bag from target with random small stuff
> Gum
> Sunglasses
> Old coach coin purse for headphones
> And of course a pen!
> View attachment 2741093


How are you liking your curieuse? I'm drooling over this wallet, next on my wishlist


----------



## vanilla_latte

Louisgyal37 said:


> How are you liking your curieuse? I'm drooling over this wallet, next on my wishlist



I love it! The leather feels and smells amazing  It is also well organized, you can put your most-used cards in the front slots and the rest in the back.  I was debating between it and the empreinte zippy and so glad I got this one, I think its a bit less bulky but still fits a lot.


----------



## lifestylekitty

lizzie512 said:


> These are the items I carried with me in my Speedy B mono 35 yesterday.
> View attachment 2718172



I love the Illustres and Roses! They are my fave designs


----------



## lifestylekitty

honey on boost said:


> Finally had a chance to take a pic of what's in my bag.. Can't believe I carry this much stuff around lol


I love the Hello Kitty, the macaron holder and the MC cles! I also have the Dior Lip Glow


----------



## annalvlover101

lifestylekitty said:


> I love the Hello Kitty, the macaron holder and the MC cles! I also have the Dior Lip Glow




Oh Emm gee &#128561; love everything here dear  u made me regret selling my mc Blanc cles  I used to have it &#128532; I might have to rebuy one soon


----------



## annalvlover101

vanilla_latte said:


> In speedy Idylle 30. I don't nearly use it to capacity but they don't make a 25 in this material.
> Curieuse wallet in Cerise
> Makeup bag from target with random small stuff
> Gum
> Sunglasses
> Old coach coin purse for headphones
> And of course a pen!
> View attachment 2741093




Omg omg that wallet in cerise is so stunning Hun. &#128077;&#128076;


----------



## Coutureone

sophia618 said:


> My pochette metis &#10084;&#65039;




Beautiful!! You always have a bag full of lovely Slg's &#128522;


----------



## for3v3rz

Been trying to go light.


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull MM (cinched):

- hairbrush
- Bloomingdales 'Little Brown Bag' with my lunch in it
- Kate Spade purse
- Michael Kors card holder (not visible in pic)
- LV attached pouch (containing lip gloss and lipstick)


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull, a little lighter today


----------



## Rani

for3v3rz said:


> Been trying to go light.
> View attachment 2743783



I love your bag and accessories. I am trying to decide whether to go for mono Neverfull mm and a pochette nm or buy the Sully pm/mm. Do you like using your mono Neverfull?  Does the open top bother you? Your Neverfull has a lovely patina, I love mono Neverfull with patina.


----------



## Rani

_Lee said:


> Neverfull, a little lighter today



Looks lovely and organised! Do you wear your Neverfull open or cinched mostly?


----------



## ScottyGal

Rani said:


> Looks lovely and organised! Do you wear your Neverfull open or cinched mostly?



Thanks! Still trying to decide what I prefer.. In have only had it for just over a week! I had it open (and very full!) when I was flying home last week, but as it hasn't been as full this week I have cinched it to see what its like.. I love both


----------



## for3v3rz

Rani said:


> I love your bag and accessories. I am trying to decide whether to go for mono Neverfull mm and a pochette nm or buy the Sully pm/mm. Do you like using your mono Neverfull?  Does the open top bother you? Your Neverfull has a lovely patina, I love mono Neverfull with patina.



The open top don't bother me. I had an extra jumbo bag organizer with a zipper top from Purse To Go. I use it when I need my items zipped inside. Else, I stop using it since I put everything in the pochette. I like the open top. I can fit my jacket and larger items if I need to during certain times (shopping, carry extra jackets, food, or too much items & not enough hands). I have the Sully MM, though is pretty, but the double zippers kind of bother me sometimes. I don't like opening it and closing it and not easy to take things out with one hand and the opening is much smaller than the NF. The thick vachetta shoulder strap scars me. I don't want it to get dirty or spots. I haven't been using the Sully for those reasons. Then I bought the delightful with wider opening and hoping I didn't need to deal with zipper, but then shoulder strap was too wide and keep slipping off my shoulder. Good luck in deciding. When you try it on, you will know which one to get and based on your needs.


----------



## Rani

for3v3rz said:


> The open top don't bother me. I had an extra jumbo bag organizer with a zipper top from Purse To Go. I use it when I need my items zipped inside. Else, I stop using it since I put everything in the pochette. I like the open top. I can fit my jacket and larger items if I need to during certain times (shopping, carry extra jackets, food, or too much items & not enough hands). I have the Sully MM, though is pretty, but the double zippers kind of bother me sometimes. I don't like opening it and closing it and not easy to take things out with one hand and the opening is much smaller than the NF. The thick vachetta shoulder strap scars me. I don't want it to get dirty or spots. I haven't been using the Sully for those reasons. Then I bought the delightful with wider opening and hoping I didn't need to deal with zipper, but then shoulder strap was too wide and keep slipping off my shoulder. Good luck in deciding. When you try it on, you will know which one to get and based on your needs.



Thank you for your reply, it is very helpful. I'm swaying towards Neverfull now, I will try them all on in the store.


----------



## Rani

_Lee said:


> Thanks! Still trying to decide what I prefer.. In have only had it for just over a week! I had it open (and very full!) when I was flying home last week, but as it hasn't been as full this week I have cinched it to see what its like.. I love both



Sounds like a versatile and useful bag, love the look of it too!


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my Speedy B 30
iPad mini
Longchamp cosmetic pouch
Longchamp coin purse as key pouch
LV small ring agenda
LV card case
LV ZCP
LV cles


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Ginsy said:


> I am soooooo in love with my DE neverfull mm size
> 
> Prada wallet , Trousse 23 , mono mini pochette.. when i am out for work, I will bring along my file and other document paper, sometime even bring along a bottle of mineral water.. I always wonder am I overloaded my neverfull a bit too much??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made myself a yellow base shaper from a PVC chopping mat that bought for Daiso with RM 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using mini pochette as the place to keep my bank book, some receipt, tissue, business card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Trousse 23 ,  I can put all my little thing and get tidy up my neverfull a lots..




I was once told by a lovely SA that the NF can hold the weight of a motorbike so I never worry about overloading, I usually carry a 2L bottle of water in my GM and I've never had any problems!


----------



## Karen91

Hi Guys !!


I need your opinion !! 


Which wallet is more nicer ?? LV N62663 & LV N63211


Thanks Guys !! Appreciate a lot !!
regards,


----------



## peachy pink

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2747712
> 
> 
> Inside my Speedy B 30
> iPad mini
> Longchamp cosmetic pouch
> Longchamp coin purse as key pouch
> LV small ring agenda
> LV card case
> LV ZCP
> LV cles



love the pic, also because i have the same longchamp pouches


----------



## Louisgyal37

We all know handhelds can get amazingly heavy so trying to keep it light


----------



## jayohwhy

Decided on a hot pink purseket in my empreinte speedy for a pop of color!


----------



## supershopgirl44

Louisgyal37 said:


> We all know handhelds can get amazingly heavy so trying to keep it light



This is just a stunning collection love the colours, it would make me happy every time I opened my handbag!


----------



## Louisgyal37

supershopgirl44 said:


> This is just a stunning collection love the colours, it would make me happy every time I opened my handbag!


Thank you!!! It makes my heart flutter


----------



## vanilla_latte

Louisgyal37 said:


> We all know handhelds can get amazingly heavy so trying to keep it light


 OMG I love the MC cosmetic. Everytime I see it I want it


----------



## maxter

Louisgyal37 said:


> We all know handhelds can get amazingly heavy so trying to keep it light



LOVE all the different patterned items.  

What size is your speedy?  35??


----------



## peachy pink

maxter said:


> LOVE all the different patterned items.
> 
> What size is your speedy?  35??



Looks like a 30 to me?

Love it btw!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Thank u!! It's size 30


----------



## Louisgyal37

Thank u


----------



## ScottyGal

Inside my bag this Monday


----------



## LVlover13

Inside my petite noe. I'm going light today &#128522;


----------



## bag-princess

LVlover13 said:


> Inside my petite noe.* I'm going light today* &#128522;





that is an understatement!!!

i have can't recall the last time i saw a bag with so little!  and most definitely not one i own!!


----------



## bag-princess

this is what the inside of my LV Mono Sac looks like.  you can't even see the bag organizer!!


----------



## erica_1020

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2749622
> 
> 
> Decided on a hot pink purseket in my empreinte speedy for a pop of color!


What size purseket do you have?


----------



## jayohwhy

erica_1020 said:


> What size purseket do you have?




Large purseket in a speedy 30


----------



## reactorberg

annalvlover101 said:


> What's inside my nf mm todayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741018




That's a nice variety. So organized- 13 pcs!  &#128536;


----------



## for3v3rz

What I been carrying in my 25. Still feels heavy when there aren't much.


----------



## ScottyGal

Today:
- Kate Spade purse
- Michael Kors card holder
- Mini hairbrush
- keys
- Pouch containing lip gloss/lipstick and Victoria's Secret body mist


----------



## JudieH

bickyi said:


> Here's what's in my Berkeley today.
> 
> I use the Trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When I switch bags, everything is in one package, I just take out the Trousse and I'm good to go. Super convenient.
> 
> I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, I'm amazed at how much I actually have in here!



This is incredible! Thank you for sharing. I just ordered a Purse Bling to use in my Neverfull but wish I had seen this first.


----------



## bag-princess

bickyi said:


> Here's what's in my Berkeley today.
> 
> I use the Trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When I switch bags, everything is in one package, I just take out the Trousse and I'm good to go. Super convenient.
> 
> I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, I'm amazed at how much I actually have in here!





this is the BEST idea!!!!!   i am going to buy a Trousse instead!  thank you!!!


----------



## JudieH

bag-princess said:


> this is the BEST idea!!!!!   i am going to buy a Trousse instead!  thank you!!!



What size do you think would fit a MM Neverfull?


----------



## bag-princess

JudieH said:


> What size do you think would fit a MM Neverfull?




my bag is not a neverfull - YET!  it will be my next LV bag    - but i was looking at the Trousse and i see the lengths mostly being either  9" or 11" and i think the 11 would be good for the MM.   the length of the neverfull is 12.6".   i am going to get an 11 so that it will also fit my current LV bag perfectly,too.


----------



## JudieH

bag-princess said:


> my bag is not a neverfull - YET!  it will be my next LV bag    - but i was looking at the Trousse and i see the lengths mostly being either  9" or 11" and i think the 11 would be good for the MM.   the length of the neverfull is 12.6".   i am going to get an 11 so that it will also fit my current LV bag perfectly,too.



Thanks! I think that would mean I would need a Trousse 28.


----------



## JudieH

bickyi said:


> I believe it's the 28, which is the largest LV cosmetic/toiletry bag I've seen. I bought it specifically to use as a purse organizer since I already own a Damier Makeup Trousse and a couple of Bucket GM and PM pouches. I actually keep my cosmetics in a bucket GM pouch to force myself to carry only the necessities when I go out...otherwise my purse gets REALLY heavy...since I am also a makeup addict. lol
> 
> Here's a short list I compiled a while back while researching the perfect size I needed. It's in no way comprehensive, but I hope it helps!
> 
> Trousse Makeup DE -- 6.3 x 5.5 x 2.2
> Cosmetic Pouch GM --  8.66 x 2.36 x 5.91
> Trousse 28 -- 11.0 " x 6.9 " x 3.3
> Toiletry 26   -- 10.24 x 7.87 x 1.97
> Trousse 23 -- 9.1 x 5.9 x 2.2"
> Toiletry 19 -- 7.48 x 5.91 x 1.97
> Toiletry 15 -- 5.91 x 3.94 x 1.57
> Bucket PM pouch -- 6.8" x 4.25"
> Bucket GM pouch -- 8" x 4.25"



*bag-princess*, FYI. I read more of the thread and it seems like there were a few who were in awe of this bag's organization. Thank you *bickyi*!!


----------



## bag-princess

JudieH said:


> *bag-princess*, FYI. I read more of the thread and it seems like there were a few who were in awe of this bag's organization. Thank you *bickyi*!!





thank you so much for this list!!!!!   i am going to print it out. i was not looking at the LV name - just the size of the bag.  this will come in handy!!


----------



## bickyi

JudieH said:


> *bag-princess*, FYI. I read more of the thread and it seems like there were a few who were in awe of this bag's organization. Thank you *bickyi*!!





bag-princess said:


> thank you so much for this list!!!!!   i am going to print it out. i was not looking at the LV name - just the size of the bag.  this will come in handy!!



Aww, you're welcome guys. Glad to be of service!


----------



## aegisshi

bickyi said:


> Aww, you're welcome guys. Glad to be of service!




I saw your posts/reveal of the Trousse and have been on the lookout for one ever since! Such a perfect idea.


----------



## parisianne_chic

_Lee said:


> Today:
> - Kate Spade purse
> - Michael Kors card holder
> - Mini hairbrush
> - keys
> - Pouch containing lip gloss/lipstick and Victoria's Secret body mist



hi! would u mind showing how the nf pouch looks like if its closed with the contents you placed? thanks in advance!


----------



## ScottyGal

parisianne_chic said:


> hi! would u mind showing how the nf pouch looks like if its closed with the contents you placed? thanks in advance!



You mean like this? I am not using my Neverfull today but can get a photo of it inside at a different angle if that's what you are looking for 

This is it closed with a Victoria's Secret body mist (60ml), 6 lip glosses/lipsticks and a nail file.


----------



## parisianne_chic

_Lee said:


> You mean like this? I am not using my Neverfull today but can get a photo of it inside at a different angle if that's what you are looking for
> 
> This is it closed with a Victoria's Secret body mist (60ml), 6 lip glosses/lipsticks and a nail file.



thanks! it does not look too bulky zipped up like that.


----------



## ScottyGal

parisianne_chic said:


> thanks! it does not look too bulky zipped up like that.



Nope, not at all. I have used it  as a clutch for a night out as it can hold all the essentials (ID, debit card, some cash, some lippy etc) and doesn't look too bulky


----------



## JudieH

Ginsy said:


> I am soooooo in love with my DE neverfull mm size
> 
> Prada wallet , Trousse 23 , mono mini pochette.. when i am out for work, I will bring along my file and other document paper, sometime even bring along a bottle of mineral water.. I always wonder am I overloaded my neverfull a bit too much??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made myself a yellow base shaper from a PVC chopping mat that bought for Daiso with RM 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using mini pochette as the place to keep my bank book, some receipt, tissue, business card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Trousse 23 ,  I can put all my little thing and get tidy up my neverfull a lots..



I LOVE the Trousse 23! I also have a DE MM Neverfull and have been considering a Trousse as an organizer. Another posted hers but she had a 28. I wasn't sure which size would work better in the MM Neverfull.


----------



## bag-princess

ginsy said:


> i am soooooo in love with my de neverfull mm size
> 
> prada wallet , trousse 23 , mono mini pochette.. When i am out for work, i will bring along my file and other document paper, sometime even bring along a bottle of mineral water.. I always wonder am i overloaded my neverfull a bit too much??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made myself a yellow base shaper from a pvc chopping mat that bought for daiso with rm 5 :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am using mini pochette as the place to keep my bank book, some receipt, tissue, business card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with trousse 23 ,  i can put all my little thing and get tidy up my neverfull a lots..
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
*





a trousse is going to be my next LV buy!  i can't decide between the 23 or the 28!  
but i am leaning more toward the 28 because i really want the option to put my bigger wallets in it since my LV is open just like the neverfulls.   and then when i get a neverfull that problem will already be taken care of.


----------



## JudieH

bag-princess said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a trousse is going to be my next LV buy!  i can't decide between the 23 or the 28!
> but i am leaning more toward the 28 because i really want the option to put my bigger wallets in it since my LV is open just like the neverfulls.   and then when i get a neverfull that problem will already be taken care of.



I'm thinking the same thing. I just want to be sure the 28 fits comfortably in the MM Neverfull. Does anyone know?  I'm hoping to find a preloved one 

PS I have been placing my wallet in the zippered pocket of my Neverfull.


----------



## bag-princess

JudieH said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. I just want to be sure the 28 fits comfortably in the MM Neverfull. Does anyone know?  *I'm hoping to find a preloved one *
> 
> PS I have been placing my wallet in the zippered pocket of my Neverfull.






so am i!!   and i would like to know about how the 28 fits the Neverfull MM,too so i hope someone will let us both know!


----------



## pitterpatter

Rainy day bag, NF MM.
Contents: small ring agenda, cles, cosmetic pm, older pochette, zippy compact wallet, hand cream, and wet ones wipes.


----------



## [coco]

cute *pitterpatter*! So organised!


----------



## Ghettoe

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Here is what's in my speedy b 35 DE.
> 
> One picture shows the items out of the bag, second picture is a picture of items inside my bag, third picture is my Chanel sunnies (which I will have on, but will also go in there when not in use) Last picture is of all contents inside & all zipped up ready to go! ( having issues uploading all pics so some may be missing, lol
> 
> In Pochete: Toiletry items, sanitizer wipes, other small items.
> In Florentine (my makeup bag)  My cosmetics (lipstick, lipgloss, eyeliner, powder/blotting sheets/sponge.
> Agenda (LE Manderin interior)
> Insolite wallet (LE red interior) matches red in DE (since Easter is approaching I stood the leather pulls up like a rabbit's LMAO!
> Flats in a bag (in case heels hurt or shoe malfunction happens, I went through a very embarrassing shoe issue once, it marked me for life!)
> Also not pictured (using it to take picture) IPhone & Keys!
> 
> As bag charm I have my new keyring keychain with my name plate added to personalize it, I've been wanting to do this for almost a year now! Lol



What cosmetic case is that?


----------



## aegisshi

My Favorite PM out with me for a friend's birthday dinner 

- 6 key holder
- Cherry cles
- lipstick
- stainless steel cardholder
- plus my iPhone (not pictured)


----------



## LVk8

DH & I are packing to be away for nearly a month so this is what I'm planning to take in my DA Speedy 25:




- D&B clutch for rainy days, perfect size to fit in the base.  Can use my long vachetta strap with it as well if I want to wear crossbody
- Vernis Zippy wallet
- Mono cles
- Burberry toiletry case with makeup
- Purple Clinique giveaway bag with a tiny brush & hair products 
- Vera Bradley glasses case
- Tory  Burch sunnies case 
- Red Lululemon giveaway bag with hand sanitizer & Tide pen 
- Lip balm egg
- Invisalign case
- Free People reusable shopping bag
- Keys
- USB cord

Everything fits nicely & is super organized for our trip!


----------



## Pavla

LVk8 said:


> DH & I are packing to be away for nearly a month so this is what I'm planning to take in my DA Speedy 25:
> 
> View attachment 2757415
> 
> 
> - D&B clutch for rainy days, perfect size to fit in the base.  Can use my long vachetta strap with it as well if I want to wear crossbody
> - Vernis Zippy wallet
> - Mono cles
> - Burberry toiletry case with makeup
> - Purple Clinique giveaway bag with a tiny brush & hair products
> - Vera Bradley glasses case
> - Tory  Burch sunnies case
> - Red Lululemon giveaway bag with hand sanitizer & Tide pen
> - Lip balm egg
> - Invisalign case
> - Free People reusable shopping bag
> - Keys
> - USB cord
> 
> Everything fits nicely & is super organized for our trip!



Wow! Unbelievable that so many things can fit in Speedy 25!!!
Love your blue zippy! What colour is she? Bleu Nuit or Bleu Infini?


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

LVk8 said:


> DH & I are packing to be away for nearly a month so this is what I'm planning to take in my DA Speedy 25:
> 
> View attachment 2757415
> 
> 
> - D&B clutch for rainy days, perfect size to fit in the base.  Can use my long vachetta strap with it as well if I want to wear crossbody
> - Vernis Zippy wallet
> - Mono cles
> - Burberry toiletry case with makeup
> - Purple Clinique giveaway bag with a tiny brush & hair products
> - Vera Bradley glasses case
> - Tory  Burch sunnies case
> - Red Lululemon giveaway bag with hand sanitizer & Tide pen
> - Lip balm egg
> - Invisalign case
> - Free People reusable shopping bag
> - Keys
> - USB cord
> 
> Everything fits nicely & is super organized for our trip!



Wow, you can fit so much in there! Could you please take a pic with everything inside as well? I have a speedy b 30 in de and have been contemplating the 25 in da for summer and warm vacations but want to make sure everything would fit...  thanks!


----------



## LVk8

Bleu Nuit 

I'm presently in the car with my husband but will snap a pic & post back later!


----------



## pinkkitten74

LVk8 said:


> Bleu Nuit
> 
> I'm presently in the car with my husband but will snap a pic & post back later!




I missed the bleu nuit- lovely color and name i wanted that color but i wanted a new vernis so i got a grand bleu last year.


----------



## Meaghanb123

Inside my work bag, Phillip Lim Large Pashli:
-Mono Agenda MM
-Desk Agenda Ebene
-Josephine Wallet Ebene
-Longchamp cosmetic pouch
-Marc Jacobs glitter pouch
-iPhone 6 car charger


----------



## laprofff

in my neverfull 


laprofff


----------



## reactorberg

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2760895
> View attachment 2760896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my neverfull
> 
> 
> laprofff




Waou!


----------



## lacedwithlove

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2760895
> View attachment 2760896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my neverfull
> 
> 
> laprofff




Wow, this is just phenomenal!!


----------



## peachy pink

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2760895
> View attachment 2760896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my neverfull
> 
> 
> laprofff


 i looove the red interior!


----------



## zeronohiya

Another DE Neverfull GM!





No Ordinary Love


----------



## maxter

Cabas Mezzo


----------



## Posh girl

What I carry in all my purses...


----------



## dbaum

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2760895
> View attachment 2760896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my neverfull
> 
> 
> laprofff



What do you keep in the small pouches - I see the Fendi, LV and Gucci and one more? Keys? I carry 2 or 3 key pouches - since I have so many keys (husband's SUV, office, house, etc..) I was wondering if you were the same?


----------



## reactorberg

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



so cool!


----------



## Pavla

Posh girl said:


> What I carry in all my purses...



Everything looks luxurious! Beautiful items!


----------



## Pavla

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2760895
> View attachment 2760896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my neverfull
> 
> 
> laprofff



Everything is so beautiful inside!


----------



## LVk8

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> Wow, you can fit so much in there! Could you please take a pic with everything inside as well? I have a speedy b 30 in de and have been contemplating the 25 in da for summer and warm vacations but want to make sure everything would fit...  thanks!




Sorry it's taken me a few days to post back - I was having issues posting to the TPF app & I think it was an iOS 8 thing bc that's the only thing that's been different about my phone in the past few days 




Zips up super easily!

Perfect & uber-organized for a month away from home &#128077;


----------



## mrs.zeigler

Only have 3 accessories right now, but in may I'm having a big haul


----------



## GatorBlue11

In My Neverfull: MK Silver Wallet, Red Coupon Organizer, DE Mini Pochette, MAC Clear Cosmetic Pouch, Vera Bradley ZIP ID Case, Monogram Round Coin Purse, Burberry Sunglasses, Keys and The random chapstick/lotion/pen goes in the plastic pocket! I usually put my phone in the plastic pocket for easy access


----------



## bag-princess

bickyi said:


> Here's what's in my Berkeley today.
> 
> I use the Trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When I switch bags, everything is in one package, I just take out the Trousse and I'm good to go. Super convenient.
> 
> I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, I'm amazed at how much I actually have in here!







because of your pic i bought a Trousse!   i got it yesterday and loaded it up and i am so thrilled with the difference it has made with my bag!  i got the 23 instead of the 28 and it is a perfect fit.
and of course another piece of LV to add to my collection is always a good thing!


----------



## ellah012

GatorBlue11 said:


> In My Neverfull: MK Silver Wallet, Red Coupon Organizer, DE Mini Pochette, MAC Clear Cosmetic Pouch, Vera Bradley ZIP ID Case, Monogram Round Coin Purse, Burberry Sunglasses, Keys and The random chapstick/lotion/pen goes in the plastic pocket! I usually put my phone in the plastic pocket for easy access


XD may I ask you where you got the duck keychain? it's so cute ~~


----------



## LValicious

ellah012 said:


> XD may I ask you where you got the duck keychain? it's so cute ~~




I have one as well. It's from Coach.


----------



## GatorBlue11

ellah012 said:


> XD may I ask you where you got the duck keychain? it's so cute ~~



Yep it's coach! I love him so much that I even have a back up lol they still have them on eBay if you search "leather duck key fob." He even has a little fluffy butt


----------



## ellah012

LValicious said:


> I have one as well. It's from Coach.





GatorBlue11 said:


> Yep it's coach! I love him so much that I even have a back up lol they still have them on eBay if you search "leather duck key fob." He even has a little fluffy butt



Aww thanks for the info ladies!! I didn't realize he had a puffy tail! Makes him even more adorable! Guess I'm going to have to ebay him now XD


----------



## MomLuvsBags

blushnkisses said:


> I shared in my reveal thread but I'll post here as well since it might get more traffic and hopefully help someone out.
> 
> Inside my Sologne
> 
> View attachment 2583422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583428




Love trader joe ginger mints!!  I keep them in my bag all the time...addicted


----------



## ScottyGal

Today:
- laptop
- pouchette with lip glosses and lipsticks
- sunglasses
- Kate Spade purse
- Michael Kors card holder


----------



## Chippiebear

OMG.....I should be working but somehow I ended up here snooping.....I swear this is like porn....I just can't stop ...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dany_37

Chippiebear said:


> OMG.....I should be working but somehow I ended up here snooping.....I swear this is like porn....I just can't stop ...thanks for sharing!


 

  SAME HERE!!!!


----------



## peachy pink

LVk8 said:


> Sorry it's taken me a few days to post back - I was having issues posting to the TPF app & I think it was an iOS 8 thing bc that's the only thing that's been different about my phone in the past few days
> 
> View attachment 2762615
> 
> 
> Zips up super easily!
> 
> Perfect & uber-organized for a month away from home &#128077;



weeeeehh you got your speedy the same way as I do 
speedy 25 DA with the "you-shouldnt" shoulder strap! haha


----------



## laprofff

dbaum said:


> What do you keep in the small pouches - I see the Fendi, LV and Gucci and one more? Keys? I carry 2 or 3 key pouches - since I have so many keys (husband's SUV, office, house, etc..) I was wondering if you were the same?




) in my lv I have my car's key and my license.
	

		
			
		

		
	






LaProfff


----------



## LVk8

peachy pink said:


> weeeeehh you got your speedy the same way as I do
> speedy 25 DA with the "you-shouldnt" shoulder strap! haha



I love it best this way!  Plus the strap is awesome for other bags, like pochettes :sunnies


----------



## Douleur_exquise

My bags are never as neat or tidy as you ladies  however, I've very much streamlined today so I took a quick snap of my (light as a feather!) Speedy


----------



## bag-princess

Douleur_exquise said:


> My bags are never as neat or tidy as you ladies  however, I've very much streamlined today so I took a quick snap of my (light as a feather!) Speedy





i am always in awe of you ladies that get by with carrying so little!  that is one reason why i had to graduate to a larger LV than my speedy 30!  i hated trying to decide what NOT to carry and leave behind.  i love it but i am a tote girl at heart.


----------



## BunnyLove

bag-princess said:


> i am always in awe of you ladies that get by with carrying so little!  That is one reason why i had to graduate to a larger lv than my speedy 30!  I hated trying to decide what not to carry and leave behind.  I love it but i am a tote girl at heart.




+1


----------



## Douleur_exquise

bag-princess said:


> i am always in awe of you ladies that get by with carrying so little!  that is one reason why i had to graduate to a larger LV than my speedy 30!  i hated trying to decide what NOT to carry and leave behind.  i love it but i am a tote girl at heart.



Lol trust me you'd be horrified by my Mon-Fri contents!


----------



## Fimmy

Nice tread! 
My bag is a mess.. But maybe will post a pic one day)

*Douleur_exquise*, awesome Mulberry clutch!


----------



## mrs magoo

peachy pink said:


> weeeeehh you got your speedy the same way as I do
> speedy 25 DA with the "you-shouldnt" shoulder strap! haha


hi
I like very much both your speedies, and I have to say  I don't like so much the sag speedy bandouliere keeps when worn crossbody, so I would  like to buy regular speedy and a strap to put it crossbody just when needed ,but I'm afraid this could damage the squared ring of the handle I would attach to...
how are yours doing using them that way?
don't you have any scratch or damage?
thank you in advance :kiss::kiss:


----------



## mrs magoo

LVk8 said:


> I love it best this way!  Plus the strap is awesome for other bags, like pochettes :sunnies


same question of above


----------



## YazlindaYazid

In my Pink Pallas...it is quite compact. 
1.Neverfull pochette
2.Toiletry 19
3.Zippy Wallet
4.ZCP
5.Power bank
6.Baby wipes
7.Mini Ipad


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Fimmy said:


> Nice tread!
> My bag is a mess.. But maybe will post a pic one day)
> 
> *Douleur_exquise*, awesome Mulberry clutch!


Thank you!  she's rather superbly sturdy


----------



## cupcakegirl

Here's what I carry in my pochette, plus the iPhone that's taking the picture...


----------



## zoe831

cupcakegirl said:


> Here's what I carry in my pochette, plus the iPhone that's taking the picture...



May I ask which lip balm is pictured here?


----------



## pinkkitten74

Douleur_exquise said:


> My bags are never as neat or tidy as you ladies  however, I've very much streamlined today so I took a quick snap of my (light as a feather!) Speedy




I love your bee charm


----------



## cupcakegirl

zoe831 said:


> May I ask which lip balm is pictured here?



It's "yes to" in grapefruit.  Here's a link:
http://www.yestocarrots.com/product/grapefruit-naturally-smooth-lip-balm?product_id=6111101

I'm a bit obsessed with lip balms and this one is my favorite!  Got mine at Target, but you can find their products at grocery stores, drug stores or Ulta.  HTH!


----------



## zoe831

cupcakegirl said:


> It's "yes to" in grapefruit.  Here's a link:
> http://www.yestocarrots.com/product/grapefruit-naturally-smooth-lip-balm?product_id=6111101
> 
> I'm a bit obsessed with lip balms and this one is my favorite!  Got mine at Target, but you can find their products at grocery stores, drug stores or Ulta.  HTH!


Thank you!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

pinkkitten74 said:


> I love your bee charm


Thank you!


----------



## Chippiebear

That...is...freaking....awesome....!!!
LVOE it.




bickyi said:


> here's what's in my berkeley today.
> 
> I use the trousse as a purse organizer and bucket pouches to hold smaller items. When i switch bags, everything is in one package, i just take out the trousse and i'm good to go. Super convenient.
> 
> I'm kind of an organizational freak. After taking these pics, i'm amazed at how much i actually have in here!


----------



## LVk8

mrs magoo said:


> hi
> I like very much both your speedies, and I have to say  I don't like so much the sag speedy bandouliere keeps when worn crossbody, so I would  like to buy regular speedy and a strap to put it crossbody just when needed ,but I'm afraid this could damage the squared ring of the handle I would attach to...
> how are yours doing using them that way?
> don't you have any scratch or damage?
> thank you in advance :kiss::kiss:




Sorry it took me a hot minute to respond 

My square rings look good & I don't see any scratches / damage!

Personally I prefer this way to the Speedy B.  No vachetta racing stripe to worry about across the bottom.  You can take the strap off & it looks like a normal Speedy or leave it on and let it dangle if you're wearing it top handle.  Can be dressed up or dressed down.  Always looks great! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BagLady14

I don't carry a lot but what's in my Audacieuse PM


----------



## BagLady14

In


----------



## BagLady14

Contents


----------



## bakeacookie

I carry a lot in my Alma PM


----------



## Douleur_exquise

bakeacookie said:


> I carry a lot in my Alma PM
> 
> View attachment 2775195


Love this mix! And how much you fit in there!!


----------



## dbaum

LVk8 said:


> Sorry it took me a hot minute to respond
> 
> My square rings look good & I don't see any scratches / damage!
> 
> Personally I prefer this way to the Speedy B.  No vachetta racing stripe to worry about across the bottom.  You can take the strap off & it looks like a normal Speedy or leave it on and let it dangle if you're wearing it top handle.  Can be dressed up or dressed down.  Always looks great! &#10084;&#65039;




I agree. I wear mine hand-carry mostly........ BUT, just in case, I have a strap for those emergencies when you need to be hands-free. I just put it inside my speedy for those emergencies. I actually don't mind the sag because I have a 35, but I agree less vachetta to worry about on a regular speedy and it just looks prettier

If you rarely carry Speedy with a strap it will not hurt your speedy at all. If you want to carry with a strap a lot, then get the Speedy B. Like others have said, you now have a strap  that can go with other bags too, like a pochette, etc...


----------



## bakeacookie

Douleur_exquise said:


> Love this mix! And how much you fit in there!!



Thanks! I take advantage of my Tetris skills, lol.


----------



## mrs magoo

LVk8 said:


> Sorry it took me a hot minute to respond
> 
> My square rings look good & I don't see any scratches / damage!
> 
> Personally I prefer this way to the Speedy B.  No vachetta racing stripe to worry about across the bottom.  You can take the strap off & it looks like a normal Speedy or leave it on and let it dangle if you're wearing it top handle.  Can be dressed up or dressed down.  Always looks great! &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you very much!


----------



## mrs magoo

dbaum said:


> I agree. I wear mine hand-carry mostly........ BUT, just in case, I have a strap for those emergencies when you need to be hands-free. I just put it inside my speedy for those emergencies. I actually don't mind the sag because I have a 35, but I agree less vachetta to worry about on a regular speedy and it just looks prettier
> 
> If you rarely carry Speedy with a strap it will not hurt your speedy at all. If you want to carry with a strap a lot, then get the Speedy B. Like others have said, you now have a strap  that can go with other bags too, like a pochette, etc...



Thank you very much.
I think I'll do like this, because for some reason  I continue to prefer regular speedy


----------



## sparks1007

Wow. That Alma holds a tonne of stuff!


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVk8 said:


> Sorry it took me a hot minute to respond
> 
> My square rings look good & I don't see any scratches / damage!
> 
> Personally I prefer this way to the Speedy B.  No vachetta racing stripe to worry about across the bottom.  You can take the strap off & it looks like a normal Speedy or leave it on and let it dangle if you're wearing it top handle.  Can be dressed up or dressed down.  Always looks great! &#10084;&#65039;




What kind of strap are you using with your speedy? I have a DA and a mono speedy 30. Thanks!


----------



## LVk8

You can buy it from LV!  It's just a removable vachetta strap &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVk8 said:


> You can buy it from LV!  It's just a removable vachetta strap &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you! Would you happen to have a mod picture of you wear the 25 crossbody?? Im really interested in buying a strap.


----------



## ScottyGal

- work laptop
- Victoria's Secret body mist
- lip gloss/lipsticks
- Kate Spade purse
- Michael Kors card holder


----------



## Bags_4_life

What's in my mono nf
Tp19 - attached to d-ring with an ebay chain on the zipper pull
Mono zippy
Pomme cles - attached to d-ring with bolt key holder
Gucci sunglasses 
Car keys
Pomme mini agenda - used as loyalty cards holder
Mono cles
Umbrella


----------



## Bluestarforever

I went to the mall today and took my bosphore out
i need to work on SLG lol


----------



## LVk8

AnnaFreud said:


> Thank you! Would you happen to have a mod picture of you wear the 25 crossbody?? Im really interested in buying a strap.




Surely!  I don't have a full size mirror so hopefully this works.  For reference I'm 5'4" / 130#


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVk8 said:


> Surely!  I don't have a full size mirror so hopefully this works.  For reference I'm 5'4" / 130#
> 
> View attachment 2781077




Thank you!


----------



## LVk8

AnnaFreud said:


> Thank you!



I usually wear it hand held but it is really nice to have the strap when you're in a pinch and need your hands free

Also I tried on the 30 and the 25 at LV & thought the 30 was huge.  Maybe it's an optical illusion with DA bc I tried on a Speedy B DE at one point and thought it was tiny! :weird:


----------



## Loveluxury13

I have fitted lots into my DA Speedy 25 

It doesn't fit my full sized iPad so it was a good excuse to by an iPad mini for being out and about 

Forgot to take a photo of inside mini pochette. It holds my cash, credit cards, store cards, medications, Chanel no.5 mini spray, Mont Blanc mini pen and iPhone 5.

I am surprised everyday just how much can fit comfortably in Speedy 25. It is still not heavy with all that inside


----------



## Loveluxury13

Sorry, it didn't post all pics. What's inside my Speedy below.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Lucky last photo. What's inside my DA pochette that I carry inside DA Speedy


----------



## laprofff

really neverfull!!! 


laprofff


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Loveluxury13 said:


> Sorry, it didn't post all pics. What's inside my Speedy below.



Love all your DA! Your make up brush doesn't stain the inside of your pochette?


----------



## Loveluxury13

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Love all your DA! Your make up brush doesn't stain the inside of your pochette?


Thanks  It doesn't stain because it's very sheer powder. I clean my brushes every week too.


----------



## Liaxx

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2782305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really neverfull!!!
> 
> 
> laprofff




What wallet is that?


----------



## jayohwhy

Inside my salina gm: iPad Air, Eva de with odds and ends, zippy coin purse I use as a wallet, baggu reusable bag, watch, lip products, classroom keys, normal keys...


----------



## Oryx816

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2782305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really neverfull!!!
> 
> 
> laprofff




Is that a Brazza wallet I see tucked in there?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Here's what's currently in my Speedy 35 DE:

- Neverfull mono/cerise pochette (for iPad headphones, handcream, meds and other small items)
- Compact zippy wallet in mono
- Cles in mono (with keys inside)
- Mini pochette in DE (with makeup inside)
- Prada document holder in Peonia 
- iPad Mini in Smythson pink leather case
- Moleskine diary in pink
- Gucci Guilty compact perfume 
- Hairbrush
- Umbrella

I use a bag organiser to help keep all my stuff tidy inside, as well as a base shaper. Love love love my Speedy and 35 is the perfect size for me


----------



## Dawn72

Soft Lockit in Clamentine (orange) 

 Beautiful brown suede lining (adds weight to the bag)



Full disclosure.. I'm reading two books right now, the other being a historical romance but chickened out showing it &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## bag-princess

Dawn72 said:


> Soft Lockit in Clamentine (orange)
> 
> Beautiful brown suede lining (adds weight to the bag)
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure.. I'm reading two books right now,* the other being a historical romance *but chickened out showing it &#128516;&#128516;





  girl those are some of the best books!!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dawn72

bag-princess said:


> girl those are some of the best books!!!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



LOL true! I stopped reading romance by the volume since I was a teenager but have been visiting my mum a lot lately and going through my old bookshelves .. they're just so fun and uncomplicated ..


----------



## bag-princess

Dawn72 said:


> LOL true! I stopped reading romance by the volume since I was a teenager but have been visiting my mum a lot lately and going through my old bookshelves .. *they're just so fun and uncomplicated* ..




exactly!!!  no worries at all.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Having got my alma bb today I thought I would see what I can get inside .... It's like a Mary popping bag!!!!
I can't believe all this fits inside 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Emilie wallet, mini pochette, multicolour cles, DE cles, iPhone 6 ,rayan sunglasses and case, travel card, 6 key holder.


----------



## Pavla

Dawn72 said:


> Soft Lockit in Clamentine (orange)
> 
> Beautiful brown suede lining (adds weight to the bag)
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure.. I'm reading two books right now, the other being a historical romance but chickened out showing it &#128516;&#128516;



Dawn, I love this photo! It is the first time I see SL's in PM interior!  do you still have some space there like for a shawl in the dustbag? In MM size there is plenty of space above these "essentials". I am still considering also PM size, but haven't seen and tried it IRL...


----------



## Dawn72

Pavla said:


> Dawn, I love this photo! It is the first time I see SL's in PM interior!  do you still have some space there like for a shawl in the dustbag? In MM size there is plenty of space above these "essentials". I am still considering also PM size, but haven't seen and tried it IRL...



Pav, my SL is in MM. With the same contents in a PM, i feel like a shawl will not fit unless you stuff it. That's the main reason I bought the MM, I needed all the space. I already have bags that fit the same as the PM. The best part is that the MM can fit a lot but doesn't look bulky if you fold the side flaps down. You need to get one, my dear. These things are wonderful.


----------



## Pavla

Dawn72 said:


> Pav, my SL is in MM. With the same contents in a PM, i feel like a shawl will not fit unless you stuff it. That's the main reason I bought the MM, I needed all the space. I already have bags that fit the same as the PM. The best part is that the MM can fit a lot but doesn't look bulky if you fold the side flaps down. You need to get one, my dear. These things are wonderful.



Thank you for your response, D!
Oh, your SL is MM? I thought it was PM like cali_moon had... I have the Galet SL in MM, I like the size, but sometimes I feel it is too big on me, maybe I am not used to big bags. I think the PM would look better on me, so I am just waiting for next colours to be released either in November or next year.... I also would love to get the PM in Taurillon leather when the Galet that I have is in VC.... Will see later, I don't hurry with my next purchase.


----------



## sophia618

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here's what's currently in my Speedy 35 DE:
> 
> - Neverfull mono/cerise pochette (for iPad headphones, handcream, meds and other small items)
> - Compact zippy wallet in mono
> - Cles in mono (with keys inside)
> - Mini pochette in DE (with makeup inside)
> - Prada document holder in Peonia
> - iPad Mini in Smythson pink leather case
> - Moleskine diary in pink
> - Gucci Guilty compact perfume
> - Hairbrush
> - Umbrella
> 
> I use a bag organiser to help keep all my stuff tidy inside, as well as a base shaper. Love love love my Speedy and 35 is the perfect size for me


Thank you for sharing!
Love pink in your bag - I finally ordered Prada document holder in pink the day before you posted the pic, I've been wanting it for the longest time but the one they had at Prada store already had scuffs on corners from being display....not that I needed it, but it is something I wanted someday...so I ordered it on Prada website.   
What do you keep it in yours?  Does it fit a lot??  I'm planning on using mine for cash & papers for work (small business owner) ..
I kinda wanted the older one without 3 credit card slots but I heard that they made small change in style.  I've been obsessed with this Prada envelope, any info would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Dawn72

Pavla said:


> Thank you for your response, D!
> Oh, your SL is MM? I thought it was PM like cali_moon had... I have the Galet SL in MM, I like the size, but sometimes I feel it is too big on me, maybe I am not used to big bags. I think the PM would look better on me, so I am just waiting for next colours to be released either in November or next year.... I also would love to get the PM in Taurillon leather when the Galet that I have is in VC.... Will see later, I don't hurry with my next purchase.



I think you're absolutely right .. cali_moon's SL might be in PM &#128516;. Get the SL PM Pavla!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Dawn72 said:


> Soft Lockit in Clamentine (orange)
> 
> Beautiful brown suede lining (adds weight to the bag)
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure.. I'm reading two books right now, the other being a historical romance but chickened out showing it &#128516;&#128516;



Gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

I'm only carrying a few items in my SL today. I love how it has room to throw in my shawl if I get too hot.

* edit: LOL Just noticed how everything I'm carrying today is different print. But I like the variety.


----------



## ellah012

K.H.LVoe said:


> I'm only carrying a few items in my SL today. I love how it has room to throw in my shawl if I get too hot.
> 
> * edit: LOL Just noticed how everything I'm carrying today is different print. But I like the variety.


They look lovely together ^^


----------



## K.H.LVoe

ellah012 said:


> They look lovely together ^^



Thank you!


----------



## dbaum

Jordyaddict said:


> Having got my alma bb today I thought I would see what I can get inside .... It's like a Mary popping bag!!!!
> I can't believe all this fits inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2790039
> View attachment 2790043
> 
> 
> Emilie wallet, mini pochette, multicolour cles, DE cles, iPhone 6 ,rayan sunglasses and case, travel card, 6 key holder.




Wow! I would no have believed it until I saw it!


----------



## Oryx816

Jordyaddict said:


> Having got my alma bb today I thought I would see what I can get inside .... It's like a Mary popping bag!!!!
> I can't believe all this fits inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2790039
> View attachment 2790043
> 
> 
> Emilie wallet, mini pochette, multicolour cles, DE cles, iPhone 6 ,rayan sunglasses and case, travel card, 6 key holder.




Amazing!  I always say that it is all in how you pack your bag.
Well done!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sophia618 - I tried to quote your post but for some reason I can't - here is my reply re the Prada document holder 

Thankyou! I love pink as you can probably tell, lol  Congrats on buying the document holder!  I felt a bit frivolous when I ordered mine as didn't really *need* it either (my compact zippy more than fits my cards, cash and coins and I have two Cles for loyalty cards), but having received it now I think it is going to be so useful for storing papers and receipts so they don't get lost in my main wallet. Mine is the new style one with the three credit card slots. It actually fits lots papers-wise but I think I am going to avoid putting coins in the zipped compartment at the back as I don't want to stretch it out too much. I am sure you will love it!!!


----------



## Pavla

K.H.LVoe said:


> I'm only carrying a few items in my SL today. I love how it has room to throw in my shawl if I get too hot.
> 
> * edit: LOL Just noticed how everything I'm carrying today is different print. But I like the variety.




Nice pictures! I love how the SL is wide in the upper part so it is no problem to find something in the bag


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sophia618

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sophia618 - I tried to quote your post but for some reason I can't - here is my reply re the Prada document holder
> 
> Thankyou! I love pink as you can probably tell, lol  Congrats on buying the document holder!  I felt a bit frivolous when I ordered mine as didn't really *need* it either (my compact zippy more than fits my cards, cash and coins and I have two Cles for loyalty cards), but having received it now I think it is going to be so useful for storing papers and receipts so they don't get lost in my main wallet. Mine is the new style one with the three credit card slots. It actually fits lots papers-wise but I think I am going to avoid putting coins in the zipped compartment at the back as I don't want to stretch it out too much. I am sure you will love it!!!


Thank you so much for your reply!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128522;
I love PINK as well ... I can't wait for mine to arrive!!  There is Prada outlet in Orlando and I was gonna go on my day off - that place is dangerous!  But the prices are good....everytime I go there, I find something PINK for 50% retail - but this time, I decided to stay home and catch up on my laundry etc...I got on computer to check on kids homeworks and school activities...
My brand new Prada is on my way.  LOL 
Smh  
Thank you for your feedback!!!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Pavla said:


> Nice pictures! I love how the SL is wide in the upper part so it is no problem to find something in the bag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you, Pavla! Yes, me too. I love the design of it.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

I tested if the cosmetic PM could fit a very basic overnight make up kit - and it did a good job of it! This is what was in it: 

- morning face care lotion
- evening face care lotion
- foundation
- mascara
- lash curlers
- powder + brush
- lipstick
- mini perfume
- tweezers

(LOL I'm cracking myself up with the last pic - I've been using Maybelline mascara and foundation since I was in my teens. Now that I see them with the LV cosmetics bag and my other products, I feel it's about time to move on.  )


----------



## AnnaFreud

K.H.LVoe said:


> I tested if the cosmetic PM could fit a very basic overnight make up kit - and it did a good job of it! This is what was in it:
> 
> 
> 
> - morning face care lotion
> 
> - evening face care lotion
> 
> - foundation
> 
> - mascara
> 
> - lash curlers
> 
> - powder + brush
> 
> - lipstick
> 
> - mini perfume
> 
> - tweezers
> 
> 
> 
> (LOL I'm cracking myself up with the last pic - I've been using Maybelline mascara and foundation since I was in my teens. Now that I see them with the LV cosmetics bag and my other products, I feel it's about time to move on.  )




I think it's okay to mix high end things with low end products. It's whatever works best for you, not about the label/brand name. I have always used drug store brand mascara but will only use the eye makeup remover from Lancôme. LOL!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

AnnaFreud said:


> I think it's okay to mix high end things with low end products. It's whatever works best for you, not about the label/brand name. I have always used drug store brand mascara but will only use the eye makeup remover from Lancôme. LOL!



Thanks, you're right, it really is about what works for you best. I don't actually even like to use mascara on a daily basis because I find it gives me dry eyes. Hmm... But maybe it is a quality issue and I could find one that doesn't give me eye problems. I guess it's a process of trial and error.


----------



## bagjunkie1997

K.H.LVoe said:


> I tested if the cosmetic PM could fit a very basic overnight make up kit - and it did a good job of it! This is what was in it:
> 
> - morning face care lotion
> - evening face care lotion
> - foundation
> - mascara
> - lash curlers
> - powder + brush
> - lipstick
> - mini perfume
> - tweezers
> 
> (LOL I'm cracking myself up with the last pic - I've been using Maybelline mascara and foundation since I was in my teens. Now that I see them with the LV cosmetics bag and my other products, I feel it's about time to move on.  )


As the saying goes..."if it ain't broke, don't fix it"


----------



## Dany_37

K.H.LVoe said:


> I tested if the cosmetic PM could fit a very basic overnight make up kit - and it did a good job of it! This is what was in it:
> 
> - morning face care lotion
> - evening face care lotion
> - foundation
> - mascara
> - lash curlers
> - powder + brush
> - lipstick
> - mini perfume
> - tweezers
> 
> (LOL I'm cracking myself up with the last pic - I've been using Maybelline mascara and foundation since I was in my teens. Now that I see them with the LV cosmetics bag and my other products, I feel it's about time to move on.  )


 
And don't fret over that Maybeline Dream Matte Mousse foundation...I LOVE IT!!  It is the only foundation that works well with my skin tone and doesn't break me out and the color match is spot on!  Now mascara, I swear by every Lancome mascara ever made and own them all!!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

bagjunkie1997 said:


> As the saying goes..."if it ain't broke, don't fix it"



Thank you. I am actually on the hunt for a mascara that works better for me. I wouldn't mind it if it worked well, but it doesn't. 



Dany_37 said:


> And don't fret over that Maybeline Dream Matte Mousse foundation...I LOVE IT!!  It is the only foundation that works well with my skin tone and doesn't break me out and the color match is spot on!  Now mascara, I swear by every Lancome mascara ever made and own them all!!



Yes, it's a wonderful foundation! Thank you for the suggestion - I have to test some of those Lancome mascaras.


----------



## Loveluxury13

K.H.LVoe said:


> Thank you. I am actually on the hunt for a mascara that works better for me. I wouldn't mind it if it worked well, but it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a wonderful foundation! Thank you for the suggestion - I have to test some of those Lancome mascaras.


I used to use Lancôme mascara. I later found out they are owned by l'oreal. The l'oreal mascaras are identical. Just different packaging and a lot cheaper. Same with skincare, the ingredients are identical. I used to know someone that worked for them.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Loveluxury13 said:


> I used to use Lancôme mascara. I later found out they are owned by l'oreal. The l'oreal mascaras are identical. Just different packaging and a lot cheaper. Same with skincare, the ingredients are identical. I used to know someone that worked for them.



Thank you for the info! This is one of the reasons why I haven't even tried some higher end make-up products - I've always suspected that there really isn't too much of a difference (if any) in quality. 
But after testing Chanel skin care products, I must say I'm very impressed by their effect and quality. That made me realize there _can_ be big differences between products. I'll make this a mission for myself to finally find that perfect mascara this winter! I'll certainly try l'oreal, too.


----------



## sophia618

Loveluxury13 said:


> I used to use Lancôme mascara. I later found out they are owned by l'oreal. The l'oreal mascaras are identical. Just different packaging and a lot cheaper. Same with skincare, the ingredients are identical. I used to know someone that worked for them.


Sorry to butt in...but this is the coolest thing I heard all day!  LOL
I'm normally a MAC & Chanel makeup junkie, but I have some Lancôme eyeshadows that I like....I have to check out L'oreal cosmetics!!   
Thank you for the info!


----------



## Loveluxury13

Can I also say that I use Chanel makeup and skin care and love it. Recently I discovered Avene. It's Made in France also. The quality of the skincare is Beauty Therapist/Dermatologist grade and it's really cheap. I bought the whole range. Their after laser/sunburn repair cream is super luxurious and only $14!! No, I don't work for them but I am a qualified Beauty Therapist


----------



## Dany_37

K.H.LVoe said:


> Thank you for the info! This is one of the reasons why I haven't even tried some higher end make-up products - I've always suspected that there really isn't too much of a difference (if any) in quality.
> But after testing Chanel skin care products, I must say I'm very impressed by their effect and quality. That made me realize there _can_ be big differences between products. I'll make this a mission for myself to finally find that perfect mascara this winter! I'll certainly try l'oreal, too.


 

I'll just say this and then I'll get back to topic...Infiniti is the luxury brand of Nissan, Lexus is the luxury brand of Toyota, Acura is the luxury brand of Honda...and so on!  Same makers but trust me, there is a difference!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Loveluxury13 said:


> Can I also say that I use Chanel makeup and skin care and love it. Recently I discovered Avene. It's Made in France also. The quality of the skincare is Beauty Therapist/Dermatologist grade and it's really cheap. I bought the whole range. Their after laser/sunburn repair cream is super luxurious and only $14!! No, I don't work for them but I am a qualified Beauty Therapist



Thanks for the tip, Loveluxury13. I'll have to check out Avene. 



Dany_37 said:


> I'll just say this and then I'll get back to topic...Infiniti is the luxury brand of Nissan, Lexus is the luxury brand of Toyota, Acura is the luxury brand of Honda...and so on!  Same makers but trust me, there is a difference!



Very true...


----------



## elsarosen

Lets see:  

2 sets of change of clothes. 
Flat Iron
Blow Dryer
Makeup bag
Toiletries
Gummy worms
Large bottle of Voss water

Yes, ladies, the Neverfull GM truly..never fulls!


----------



## Loveluxury13

Dany_37 said:


> I'll just say this and then I'll get back to topic...Infiniti is the luxury brand of Nissan, Lexus is the luxury brand of Toyota, Acura is the luxury brand of Honda...and so on!  Same makers but trust me, there is a difference!


Maybe with cars but not cosmetics. I know for a fact they all come out the same factory assembly line with different packaging.  Same ingredients, just pretty packaging. I know this for sure.

Cars are completely different because they use different paint, parts, materials etc.


----------



## bunnyr

Loveluxury13 said:


> Maybe with cars but not cosmetics. I know for a fact they all come out the same factory assembly line with different packaging.  Same ingredients, just pretty packaging. I know this for sure.
> 
> Cars are completely different because they use different paint, parts, materials etc.




&#128077;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## caitatonic




----------



## Loveluxury13

Oooohh, what size speedy is that? You're making me want an organiser


----------



## Pavla

K.H.LVoe said:


> I tested if the cosmetic PM could fit a very basic overnight make up kit - and it did a good job of it! This is what was in it:
> 
> - morning face care lotion
> - evening face care lotion
> - foundation
> - mascara
> - lash curlers
> - powder + brush
> - lipstick
> - mini perfume
> - tweezers
> 
> (LOL I'm cracking myself up with the last pic - I've been using Maybelline mascara and foundation since I was in my teens. Now that I see them with the LV cosmetics bag and my other products, I feel it's about time to move on.  )



I use that "yellow" mascara too! Best one I ever had!! I have tried different mascaras from Lancome, Dior.... Same or worse quality, and the price of maybellline beats everything LOL


----------



## bagaddict2018

mrsinsyder said:


> Wow, the iPad camera is awful lol! Wallet, MC cosmetic case, my luggage tag floats around with me, L'Occitane hand cream, FAB Ultra repair cream, phones, day planner, and keys with Legoman flash light.



nice diverse of blue in different shades!


----------



## bagaddict2018

BagLady14 said:


> I don't carry a lot but what's in my Audacieuse PM



so pretty! Is there a different color option for this exact bag?


----------



## usmcwifey

Had my Totally MM in Mono all ready from last night [had to come into work for a bit] but it was still raining this morning!! So I took my Eva and a few essential things and left! I love this bag and I use it all the time! Fits a lot more than what I have in it right now...


----------



## bagaddict2018

usmcwifey said:


> Had my Totally MM in Mono all ready from last night [had to come into work for a bit] but it was still raining this morning!! So I took my Eva and a few essential things and left! I love this bag and I use it all the time! Fits a lot more than what I have in it right now...




That's like magic to fit so much in it


----------



## usmcwifey

kojideer said:


> That's like magic to fit so much in it


 
It really is!


----------



## BagLady14

kojideer said:


> so pretty! Is there a different color option for this exact bag?



The PM size only came in Aube and Ombre.  The larger size came in Infini.  I think they were discontinued at the beginning  of the year?


----------



## ScottyGal

Pretty light today..

- keys
- Laura Mercier makeup pouch with lipstick and lip gloss
- Kate Spade purss
- Michael Kors card holder


----------



## bagaddict2018

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



neat!


----------



## ScottyGal

- Laura Mercier makeup bag 
- Kate Spade purse
- Michael Kors card holder
- Bloomingdales Little Brown Bag with my lunch in it for work


----------



## nrr_md

Inside my Pochette Metis
Xxx sorry cant seem to upload photo


----------



## nrr_md

Inside my Pochette Metis

TP 15, Porte monnaie gousset, cles, card holder


----------



## Loveluxury13

nrr_md said:


> Inside my Pochette Metis
> 
> TP 15, Porte monnaie gousset, cles, card holder


Very nice collection


----------



## designer1

I love how my water bottle sits upright and is held that way in there. Just got this beauty ( Amfar) so I just have sunglasses, phone, wallet, water and cosmetic bag in there so far.


----------



## Cinnamon718

What bag is this? It's gorgeous. 



designer1 said:


> View attachment 2797640
> 
> View attachment 2797641
> 
> 
> I love how my water bottle sits upright and is held that way in there. Just got this beauty ( Amfar) so I just have sunglasses, phone, wallet, water and cosmetic bag in there so far.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Whoops, nevermind. I just googled the Amfar bag. It's really cool. Never heard of that before. Too bad the inside of all LV's don't have that kind of organization.


----------



## DivaNC

_Lee said:


> - Laura Mercier makeup bag
> - Kate Spade purse
> - Michael Kors card holder
> - Bloomingdales Little Brown Bag with my lunch in it for work



What a clever use of space.  I love that little brown bag.


----------



## designer1

TOBagGirl said:


> Whoops, nevermind. I just googled the Amfar bag. It's really cool. Never heard of that before. Too bad the inside of all LV's don't have that kind of organization.


No kidding&#8230;I used to lose my keys in my Delightful, drove me crazy. Now I can easily find everything!


----------



## nrr_md

Inside my Vernis Alma PM Amarante (with Posy bag charm in Amethyste):
Sarah and mini agenda (Amarante)
Cosmetic case (Pomme d' Amour)
Zippy compact (Amethyste)


----------



## Bags_4_life

nrr_md said:


> Inside my Vernis Alma PM Amarante (with Posy bag charm in Amethyste):
> Sarah and mini agenda (Amarante)
> Cosmetic case (Pomme d' Amour)
> Zippy compact (Amethyste)
> 
> View attachment 2798191


Ooooh how beautiful, lots of lovely vernis!


----------



## Deborah1986

nrr_md said:


> Inside my Vernis Alma PM Amarante (with Posy bag charm in Amethyste):
> Sarah and mini agenda (Amarante)
> Cosmetic case (Pomme d' Amour)
> Zippy compact (Amethyste)
> 
> View attachment 2798191



Amazing !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabuki93

nrr_md said:


> Inside my Vernis Alma PM Amarante (with Posy bag charm in Amethyste):
> Sarah and mini agenda (Amarante)
> Cosmetic case (Pomme d' Amour)
> Zippy compact (Amethyste)
> 
> View attachment 2798191


Loving all the gorgeous Vernis!


----------



## nailgirl70

Loving my mini!


----------



## laprofff

in my trevi gm 


laprofff


----------



## s3raph1nas

What's in my bag. Usually there's some fruit in there too in case I want a healthy snack.


----------



## nailgirl70

Today's bag


----------



## Pavla

I am using my Artsy now. Great bag with lots of space for my shawl in the bag, for toys and baby wipes for my DD... I should use the bag more often.


----------



## MissChris

nailgirl70 said:


> Loving my mini!



Love the chain heart!!


----------



## MissChris

nrr_md said:


> Inside my Vernis Alma PM Amarante (with Posy bag charm in Amethyste):
> Sarah and mini agenda (Amarante)
> Cosmetic case (Pomme d' Amour)
> Zippy compact (Amethyste)
> 
> View attachment 2798191



So gorgeous...I love all the colors!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I am using my Pochette NM tonight.  It holds my mini pochette, cles, removable pouch from my Curieuse wallet and it fits my phone.


----------



## ScottyGal

- umbrella
- Kate Spade wallet
- Michael Kora card holder
- BlackBerry
- Laura Mercier makeup bag (with liplgoss etc inside)
- work laptop


----------



## ellah012

What's in my Speedy 30 

(from left to right, top to bottom in my purse organizer)
- Tony moly lip gloss, rollerball perfume Aqua di Gioia, hand santizer and Tide-to-go
- ZCP in Orient
- Sephora bag (contains receipts)
- Nexus 7 tablet
- Coach bag (contains makeup)
- strap for the bandoulière in Coach dustbag
- various candies
- small 6 ring agenda
- Damier Azur clès (keys and loose change)
- Muji gel ink pen 
- Nokia 1020 (missing from picture because I used it to take the picture)


----------



## Pimpernel

Whoa, *ellah012*, that is one perfectly organized and visually appealing Speedy! I thought a black organizer would make things inside it difficult to see, but in yours every item seems to pop!


----------



## ScottyGal

DivaNC said:


> What a clever use of space.  I love that little brown bag.



Thanks! It's great for lunch as I don't need to worry about anything spilling on the inside of my bags.. Plus it looks cute


----------



## Zombie Girl

Inside my Xmas Mini P


----------



## vanilla_latte

Zombie Girl said:


> Inside my Xmas Mini P
> View attachment 2803472
> 
> View attachment 2803475



I love your mini pochette and all the goodies! I might need one for xmas  I talked myself out of it because it doesn't fit the iPhone but it looks so cute with the small things.


----------



## Meaghanb123

Inside my mon mono Neverfull GM
http://s797.photobucket.com/user/me...c4de8b44-bb01-4a74-8b41-b8113887c616.jpg.html

http://s797.photobucket.com/user/me...c4de8b44-bb01-4a74-8b41-b8113887c616.jpg.html
Large desk agenda
Agenda MM
Mon Mono Brazza wallet
Mon Mono Neverfull pochette
Trousse pochette
Round coin purse
Longchamp cosmetic bag
Rayban eyeglasses case


----------



## Pavla

nrr_md said:


> Inside my Vernis Alma PM Amarante (with Posy bag charm in Amethyste):
> Sarah and mini agenda (Amarante)
> Cosmetic case (Pomme d' Amour)
> Zippy compact (Amethyste)
> 
> View attachment 2798191



All your vernis pieces are stunning!!!

Could you please post a picture with your fabulous St Germain what fits in?


----------



## nrr_md

Pavla said:


> All your vernis pieces are stunning!!!
> 
> Could you please post a picture with your fabulous St Germain what fits in?



I haven't used the St. Germaine (still in its box LOL) but sure i will post photo within today


----------



## Pavla

nrr_md said:


> I haven't used the St. Germaine (still in its box LOL) but sure i will post photo within today



Thank you in advance!!!
I am considering PM in black, but lots of ladies on tPF prefer MM as a better size,  I just like PM more. I will try the bag next week, just want to be well prepared for my visit of the store 
How does it come that you haven't used her yet? Still not sure about the colour?


----------



## nrr_md

Pavla said:


> Thank you in advance!!!
> I am considering PM in black, but lots of ladies on tPF prefer MM as a better size,  I just like PM more. I will try the bag next week, just want to be well prepared for my visit of the store
> How does it come that you haven't used her yet? Still not sure about the colour?



I am sure I wanted the cerise and the PM size  I am just so tied up lately that I am always in jeans and been using Portobello PM LOL


----------



## Pavla

nrr_md said:


> I am sure I wanted the cerise and the PM size  I am just so tied up lately that I am always in jeans and been using Portobello PM LOL



Do you think she would be too dressed up for jeans? Or perhaps just in cerise?
Sure, SG is more elegant than Portobello, so you probably meant it like this, you simply had no opportunity to use a little bit more elegant bag 
Can't wait for your pics  You will have a nice time playing with St Germain


----------



## ScottyGal

All packed for work today..


----------



## nrr_md

Pavla said:


> All your vernis pieces are stunning!!!
> 
> Could you please post a picture with your fabulous St Germain what fits in?



Hi! Here it is as promised 
What fits inside:
mini pochette, TP15, emp cles and mono cles. With a little more room to spare


----------



## nrr_md

Pavla said:


> Do you think she would be too dressed up for jeans? Or perhaps just in cerise?
> Sure, SG is more elegant than Portobello, so you probably meant it like this, you simply had no opportunity to use a little bit more elegant bag
> Can't wait for your pics  You will have a nice time playing with St Germain



Hi! I already posted photos of what fits inside St. Germaine PM 
I haven't tried it with jeans but I have tried it with casual cottony slacks/trousers and it looks great. I guess wearing it with jeans will be nice too especially if you are wearing shoes with heels... And dress it down with flats... HTH... Sorry no mod pics yet


----------



## Pavla

nrr_md said:


> Hi! Here it is as promised
> What fits inside:
> mini pochette, TP15, emp cles and mono cles. With a little more room to spare



Wow! You are fabulous!!  
Into SG fits everything I need. I don´t need to carry more than you have in the picture(if I am alone without kids). BTW, you have amazing SLGs!!! 
This was very helpful!!! 
SG in PM size in black and Pochette Altair in black were my choices for my BD gift. I will still have to try both, but I am leaning toward St Germain now, as it has the chain and I will probably find more use for it.
Once again thanks a lot, dear!


----------



## nrr_md

Pavla said:


> Wow! You are fabulous!!
> Into SG fits everything I need. I don´t need to carry more than you have in the picture(if I am alone without kids). BTW, you have amazing SLGs!!!
> This was very helpful!!!
> SG in PM size in black and Pochette Altair in black were my choices for my BD gift. I will still have to try both, but I am leaning toward St Germain now, as it has the chain and I will probably find more use for it.
> Once again thanks a lot, dear!



You are most welcome Pavla 
I am pretty sure you will love SG in pm 
I also have the altair clutch in brown (i think i havent posted photo of it yet) And it has very luxurious leather with classic elegantly chic style 
You cant go wrong with either purse


----------



## sarahkim

Currently bored out of my mind at work...  Inside my Alma PM:








LV Monogram Sarah Wallet
LV Mini Pochette Accessoires
Key Cles
Makeup Pouch
Moleskine Planner

and an extra special little black box just purchased during my lunch break. teeheehehe


----------



## vanilla_latte

sarahkim said:


> Currently bored out of my mind at work...  Inside my Alma PM:
> 
> View attachment 2805983
> 
> View attachment 2805984
> 
> View attachment 2805985
> 
> 
> LV Monogram Sarah Wallet
> LV Mini Pochette Accessoires
> Key Cles
> Makeup Pouch
> Moleskine Planner
> 
> and an extra special little black box just purchased during my lunch break. teeheehehe




Love all of it! Esp the gorgeous Epi alma


----------



## Pursenalfaves

K.H.LVoe said:


> I'm only carrying a few items in my SL today. I love how it has room to throw in my shawl if I get too hot.
> 
> * edit: LOL Just noticed how everything I'm carrying today is different print. But I like the variety.




K.H.LVoe, I just love it all!!! &#128525;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Work laptop, perfume, hairbrush, makeup bag, purse & card holder.


----------



## vickypeh

nrr_md said:


> Hi! Here it is as promised
> What fits inside:
> mini pochette, TP15, emp cles and mono cles. With a little more room to spare



I think this SG pm is a perfect size


----------



## handbagjunkie00

sarahkim said:


> Currently bored out of my mind at work...  Inside my Alma PM:
> 
> View attachment 2805983
> 
> View attachment 2805984
> 
> View attachment 2805985
> 
> 
> LV Monogram Sarah Wallet
> LV Mini Pochette Accessoires
> Key Cles
> Makeup Pouch
> Moleskine Planner
> 
> and an extra special little black box just purchased during my lunch break. teeheehehe



Nice organization skills!


----------



## heymom

sarahkim said:


> Currently bored out of my mind at work...  Inside my Alma PM:
> 
> View attachment 2805983
> 
> View attachment 2805984
> 
> View attachment 2805985
> 
> 
> LV Monogram Sarah Wallet
> LV Mini Pochette Accessoires
> Key Cles
> Makeup Pouch
> Moleskine Planner
> 
> and an extra special little black box just purchased during my lunch break. teeheehehe



Where did you get the phone case? &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## maxter

heymom said:


> where did you get the phone case? &#10084;&#65039;


+1


----------



## sarahkim

heymom said:


> Where did you get the phone case? &#10084;&#65039;





maxter said:


> +1



amazon  search for bedazzled iphone cases. you'll find a bunch for really affordable prices 



handbagjunkie00 said:


> Nice organization skills!





vanilla_latte said:


> Love all of it! Esp the gorgeous Epi alma



teehee thanks!!


----------



## vgirlygirl

I just love this post so much, I had to contribute! In my Monogram Neverfull MM today...

-Coin pouch that attaches to the D ring inside
-Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream
-Current book I'm loving
-DKNY wallet (Hope to get a Josephine or Insolite soon)
-Tiffany and Co makeup bag
-Keys
-Pamprin!


----------



## vgirlygirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here's what's currently in my Speedy 35 DE:
> 
> - Neverfull mono/cerise pochette (for iPad headphones, handcream, meds and other small items)
> - Compact zippy wallet in mono
> - Cles in mono (with keys inside)
> - Mini pochette in DE (with makeup inside)
> - Prada document holder in Peonia
> - iPad Mini in Smythson pink leather case
> - Moleskine diary in pink
> - Gucci Guilty compact perfume
> - Hairbrush
> - Umbrella
> 
> I use a bag organiser to help keep all my stuff tidy inside, as well as a base shaper. Love love love my Speedy and 35 is the perfect size for me


Beautiful!! I love the bag and bag charm!


----------



## glamer

HeartMyMJs said:


> I am using my Pochette NM tonight.  It holds my mini pochette, cles, removable pouch from my Curieuse wallet and it fits my phone.
> View attachment 2801191
> 
> View attachment 2801196




This reminds me of a matryoshka! Cute.


----------



## laprofff

Zombie Girl said:


> Inside my Xmas Mini P
> View attachment 2803472
> 
> View attachment 2803475




I love your Mini P!!! &#128525;


----------



## laprofff

Liaxx said:


> What wallet is that?




Brazza wallet!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

vgirlygirl said:


> Beautiful!! I love the bag and bag charm!



Thankyou!


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

BagLady14 said:


> The PM size only came in Aube and Ombre.  The larger size came in Infini.  I think they were discontinued at the beginning  of the year?



What bag is this?


----------



## Oryx816

Lone_Wolfe said:


> What bag is this?




I think that is the now discontinued Audacieuse.


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

Oryx816 said:


> I think that is the now discontinued Audacieuse.



Thanks, I think I know what my next bag will be.


----------



## ScottyGal

At the airport today, so I have some things in it that I wouldnt put in my check in luggage..

- book
- travel documents
-  passports
- Gucci bag
- D&G sunglasses
- Ray-Ban sunglasses (one pair mine, one my boyfriends)
- LV agenda
- MK card holder
- Jewellery


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Pursenalfaves said:


> K.H.LVoe, I just love it all!!! &#128525;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you, Pursenalfaves!


----------



## nailgirl70

What Alma's packing today...


----------



## Annelb2003

K.H.LVoe said:


> I'm only carrying a few items in my SL today. I love how it has room to throw in my shawl if I get too hot.
> 
> * edit: LOL Just noticed how everything I'm carrying today is different print. But I like the variety.




Lovely! What colour Curieuse wallet is this if I may ask?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Delightful PM:

Curieuse wallet, vernis cosmetic pouch, Gucci sunnies with case, Coach compact umbrella, Coach pencil case, LV Monogram cles, LV DE cles, kimono pouch the holds extra baby socks (weird but my kids like to take off their socks while we are out and they lose them sometimes), two diapers and wipe case


----------



## Coutureone

Inside my neverfull gm 

Mono agenda mm
Mono pouchette
Christmas animation mini pouchette
Moschino sunnies
Mono cles
Cerise cles
Mono LE mini pouchette ( forgot the name) 
Celine sunnies 
Mono zippy organizer
Mono pocket organizer ( I use as checkbook)


----------



## Nordic princess

OrStAz said:


> This is soooooo gorgeous!!!!



Just fabolous


----------



## NurseAnn

In my Turenne PM



Need to add some color soon!


-Pochette accessoires NM
-Mini pochette
-Sarah wallet
-Key cles and keys


----------



## Loveluxury13

NurseAnn said:


> In my Turenne PM
> View attachment 2812160
> 
> 
> Need to add some color soon!
> View attachment 2812161
> 
> -Pochette accessoires NM
> -Mini pochette
> -Sarah wallet
> -Key cles and keys




Lovely


----------



## NurseAnn

Loveluxury13 said:


> Lovely




Thank you!


----------



## Designer_Diva88

Absolutely LOVE this!!!! Gorg!!!


----------



## sdickerson

I'm hoping Santa brings me the toiletry 26.  So jealous.....


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde




----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 2813891
> View attachment 2813892



I commute on PT and I usually need to carry a lot so I pretty much carry a NF GM every day, I try to switch them up but they're def my go-to 

Inside: 

Trousse 23-feminine products, mini lint roller, meds, tissues, lotion, hand sanitizer, chapstick, etc
Toiletry pouch 26-receipts, coupons, mini moleskin
Josephine DE (and coin purse)
6-key holder DE-keys, metro card, work pass card
Mono cles-gift cards, bikeshare key fob
Forever 21 make up bag-when I prove to myself I can actually be neat and clean with my make-up I'll treat myself to a LV make up bag...but for now with unpredictable Ruby Woo on the loose, I'll stick to the cheapies  lol

I do need some color in my LV life though...

Santa Baby? Vernis please? lol


----------



## Loveluxury13

My new mini Speedy 




This bag is like a clown car  I can't believe how much it holds!


----------



## pinkkitten74

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2814390
> 
> 
> My new mini Speedy
> 
> View attachment 2814391
> 
> 
> This bag is like a clown car  I can't believe how much it holds!




What do you think of the thin lizzy concealer? What shade is it?


----------



## Loveluxury13

pinkkitten74 said:


> What do you think of the thin lizzy concealer? What shade is it?


Well I'm a qualified Makeup Artist (as well as a Beauty Therapist, Natural Therapist and Medical Scientist) and I think it's the best I've ever used. It has very strong pigments and I only use it for touch ups on the to or for full makeup application as a foundation. You only need a tiny bit and it covers everything. The colour is Oriental Doll. I have very fair skin with English/Asian heritage.


----------



## RochRumRunner

Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked. 

Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon. 

Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.

All the best!
Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"


----------



## chelleart

Inside my Neverfull GM Damier Ebene:
1. Pink Scarf
2. Longchamp Le Pliage Large in Lemon
3. RM Purple Python Pouch
4. Rebecca Minkoff Pink Ostrich Crossbody Bag
5. iPad Mini
6. MK Python Wallet
7. Tory Burch make-up case
8. MK Phone Wristlet
9. Coach sunglasses and case
10. Marc Jacobs neon yellow patent leather card case


----------



## chelleart

The dinosaur shots are awesome!


----------



## ScottyGal

chelleart said:


> The dinosaur shots are awesome!



+1 :thumbup:


----------



## zoe831

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"


Love the dinosaurs!  So cute!


----------



## l8dbug

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2814390
> 
> 
> My new mini Speedy
> 
> View attachment 2814391
> 
> 
> This bag is like a clown car  I can't believe how much it holds!



Cute as a button!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"



This is the absolute cutest thing I've ever seen. Well arranged and beautiful items. Those dinos sure devoured some gorgeous pieces


----------



## Purseperson420

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"


After working on a dinosaur unit plan in one of my education courses for the past few days, this totally brightened my evening   amazing and wonderful images!!!!


----------



## Loveluxury13

handbagjunkie00 said:


> Cute as a button!


Thank you


----------



## viewwing

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"



Omg! I love this series of pics and your dialogue. Hahaha! The most entertained I've EVER been on tpf!thank u!! MORE MORE,you're so creative...


----------



## RochRumRunner

chelleart said:


> The dinosaur shots are awesome!




Thank you so glad you enjoyed the shots.


----------



## RochRumRunner

handbagjunkie00 said:


> Those dinos sure devoured some gorgeous pieces




That's sweet, thank you kindly. There are so many members who have amazing SLG pieces, my little collection hardly scratches the surface.


----------



## RochRumRunner

Purseperson420 said:


> After working on a dinosaur unit plan in one of my education courses for the past few days, this totally brightened my evening   amazing and wonderful images!!!!




So happy you enjoyed them. It was fun to do something different.


----------



## RochRumRunner

viewwing said:


> Omg! I love this series of pics and your dialogue. Hahaha! The most entertained I've EVER been on tpf!thank u!! MORE MORE,you're so creative...




Hmmmm...I wonder what the Dino's will do next??? I think we might have a series coming along. So happy you liked it.


----------



## Pavla

viewwing said:


> Omg! I love this series of pics and your dialogue. Hahaha! The most entertained I've EVER been on tpf!thank u!! MORE MORE,you're so creative...



I wanted to send you a PM, but your mail box is full, can you have more space?


----------



## Chippiebear

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"


 
:lolots::lolots::lolots:..........thanks for the slow-mo action shots, love it!!


----------



## viewwing

Pavla said:


> I wanted to send you a PM, but your mail box is full, can you have more space?



Yes, u can try again now.


----------



## st.love

Inside my Delightful MM:




Kate Spade Planner
Mono cosmetic pouch 
Sunnies
Pomme zippy
Lip balm


----------



## Kickchic

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"




:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots: it!!


----------



## sophia618

I couldn't get my keys out, so I dumped all out.  Everything gets tangled up in there.  lol 
As you can see, I love pink, glittery things, keychains...and pouches!


----------



## Kdisaster

sophia618 said:


> I couldn't get my keys out, so I dumped all out.  Everything gets tangled up in there.  lol
> 
> As you can see, I love pink, glittery things, keychains...and pouches!




Loving all your glittery pink items!!! I'm a sucker too&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## K.H.LVoe

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"



Love it!


----------



## Fitjock1

Kdisaster said:


> Loving all your glittery pink items!!! I'm a sucker too&#9786;&#65039;


Love all of your accessories, will you be getting anything from the new lv Christmas animation collection?


----------



## sophia618

Kdisaster said:


> Loving all your glittery pink items!!! I'm a sucker too&#9786;&#65039;


Thank you!  &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Fitjock1

sophia618 said:


> I couldn't get my keys out, so I dumped all out.  Everything gets tangled up in there.  lol
> As you can see, I love pink, glittery things, keychains...and pouches!


Sorry I think I attached my question in the wrong quote, anyways, I wanted to know if you will be getting anything from the new lv Christmas collection? Tks


----------



## sophia618

Fitjock1 said:


> Love all of your accessories, will you be getting anything from the new lv Christmas animation collection?



Thank you! &#128150;&#128522;
I wasn't planning on it...but my hubby asked what I wanted for Xmas even though he suggested that we won't be exchanging gifts and buy new floor, refrigerator and stove instead (what?!  That sounds terrible and awesome at the same time! lol) ... So I sent him a link to Christmas animation mini Pochette & Milla mm - I wonder if he'd order me one of those.  LOL


----------



## ScottyGal

- Laptop
- LV agenda
- Kate Spade purse
- Michael Kors card holder
- hairbrush


----------



## collector007

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"


That is so cute!!!


----------



## AAxxx

Inside my Neverfull


Pochette Accessoire mono old model
Mini pochette christmas animation 
Coach pouch
Cath kidston polka dot sewing kit 
Versace sunglasses 
Leather gloves
Eva strap in DE in the LV dustbag (to wear with my mini pochette)
iPhone 6 (not pictured)


----------



## Rani

AAxxx said:


> Inside my Neverfull
> View attachment 2827646
> 
> Pochette Accessoire mono old model
> Mini pochette christmas animation
> Coach pouch
> Cath kidston polka dot sewing kit
> Versace sunglasses
> Leather gloves
> Eva strap in DE in the LV dustbag (to wear with my mini pochette)
> iPhone 6 (not pictured)
> View attachment 2827647



A nicely organised bag! All your photos of your lovely Neverfull are tempting me to go for the mono mm.


----------



## AAxxx

Rani said:


> A nicely organised bag! All your photos of your lovely Neverfull are tempting me to go for the mono mm.




Thanks! Learnt a lot from you ladies here at TPF about organising 

Yes I am so excited about this bag. Can't stop posting


----------



## effiewx

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"


what a brilliant idea! Love all your collections and the little stalkers


----------



## Loveluxury13

Believe or not all this fits in my Mini HL Baby Speedy plus iphone5!

Mini Marie compact wallet with cards and money
DA Cles with Car remote and house keys
DE Cles with garage door remote and medications
Gluten free brownie
Asthma inhaler
Chocolate frog
Mini hand cream
Glasses cleaner

I know it's a lot of choc but I'm about to take my dog for a walk and I'm prone to sugar dropping.

LV Mini's are Mighty!!!


----------



## drspock7

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2828191
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828193
> 
> 
> Believe or not all this fits in my Mini HL Baby Speedy plus iphone5!
> 
> Mini Marie compact wallet with cards and money
> DA Cles with Car remote and house keys
> DE Cles with garage door remote and medications
> Gluten free brownie
> Asthma inhaler
> Chocolate frog
> Mini hand cream
> Glasses cleaner
> 
> I know it's a lot of choc but I'm about to take my dog for a walk and I'm prone to sugar dropping.
> 
> LV Mini's are Mighty!!!



Now that's a lot of stuff....


----------



## Loveluxury13

drspock7 said:


> Now that's a lot of stuff....




I know right? It's nuts how much these little workhorses can carry


----------



## RochRumRunner

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2828191
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828193
> 
> 
> Believe or not all this fits in my Mini HL Baby Speedy




<confessions from another LVahiloc...> 

because of your posts on this little gem-I admit. I'm hooked on this! Just big enough for the essentials. Love it!


----------



## vanilla_latte

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2828191
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828193
> 
> 
> Believe or not all this fits in my Mini HL Baby Speedy plus iphone5!
> 
> Mini Marie compact wallet with cards and money
> DA Cles with Car remote and house keys
> DE Cles with garage door remote and medications
> Gluten free brownie
> Asthma inhaler
> Chocolate frog
> Mini hand cream
> Glasses cleaner
> 
> I know it's a lot of choc but I'm about to take my dog for a walk and I'm prone to sugar dropping.
> 
> LV Mini's are Mighty!!!


That bag is so cute!! I've seen one of the SAs at my local store use it as a cosmetic pouch inside her purse  Had no idea it fits so much!


----------



## Loveluxury13

RochRumRunner said:


> <confessions from another LVahiloc...>
> 
> because of your posts on this little gem-I admit. I'm hooked on this! Just big enough for the essentials. Love it!


Heehee  That's great! That's how I got a hankerin' for one. This forum should come with a warning "Some viewers may find pictures are dangerous for your bank account's health" :couch:


----------



## Loveluxury13

vanilla_latte said:


> That bag is so cute!! I've seen one of the SAs at my local store use it as a cosmetic pouch inside her purse  Had no idea it fits so much!


Thank you! I like to show it holding crazy amounts of stuff. You just don't realise it until you keep packing it how much really fits. Speedy's are awesome


----------



## ellah012

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2828191
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828193
> 
> 
> Believe or not all this fits in my Mini HL Baby Speedy plus iphone5!
> 
> Mini Marie compact wallet with cards and money
> DA Cles with Car remote and house keys
> DE Cles with garage door remote and medications
> Gluten free brownie
> Asthma inhaler
> Chocolate frog
> Mini hand cream
> Glasses cleaner
> 
> I know it's a lot of choc but I'm about to take my dog for a walk and I'm prone to sugar dropping.
> 
> LV Mini's are Mighty!!!


Wow. I'm impressed. All THAT fit inside that tiny bag?!?! XD Thanks for sharing~~


----------



## Loveluxury13

ellah012 said:


> Wow. I'm impressed. All THAT fit inside that tiny bag?!?! XD Thanks for sharing~~


Thanks! It's not heavy either


----------



## lushhearts

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



OMG your speedy is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lushhearts

chiemilans said:


> What's in my Speedy B?? Oh, you know... Just a bag of Reeces peanut butter cups and a bag of Dove dark chocolates.
> 
> Love that my bag is roomy enough to carry my snacks, hahaha!!



LOL - I like that way you pack your purse


----------



## MommyVanD

xe2wa1exrcawg sxdbwvgbQW


----------



## Crazy Bag

I guess I don't carry much nowadays. 

My iPhone is missing in picture..


----------



## annalvlover101

I don't carry a ton but not too little either &#9786;&#65039;so here is what in my bag last night. I went out for a movie date with my hubby &#128525;


----------



## Loveluxury13

annalvlover101 said:


> I don't carry a ton but not too little either &#9786;&#65039;so here is what in my bag last night. I went out for a movie date with my hubby &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832311


Very nice. Which bag is this? It fits heaps


----------



## annalvlover101

Loveluxury13 said:


> Very nice. Which bag is this? It fits heaps




Hi this is the fascinante in aurore from the empreinte line


----------



## Loveluxury13

annalvlover101 said:


> Hi this is the fascinante in aurore from the empreinte line




Thanks


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2828191
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828193
> 
> 
> Believe or not all this fits in my Mini HL Baby Speedy plus iphone5!
> 
> Mini Marie compact wallet with cards and money
> DA Cles with Car remote and house keys
> DE Cles with garage door remote and medications
> Gluten free brownie
> Asthma inhaler
> Chocolate frog
> Mini hand cream
> Glasses cleaner
> 
> I know it's a lot of choc but I'm about to take my dog for a walk and I'm prone to sugar dropping.
> 
> LV Mini's are Mighty!!!



Wow! I'm really surprised how much it can fit! 



Crazy Bag said:


> I guess I don't carry much nowadays.
> 
> My iPhone is missing in picture..



I just love your SL PM in galet! 



annalvlover101 said:


> I don't carry a ton but not too little either &#9786;&#65039;so here is what in my bag last night. I went out for a movie date with my hubby &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832311



Lovely fascinante. I'm so sad they are discontinuing it...


----------



## StargazerLily

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



GORGEOUS SPEEDY!! Love the empreinte and that it opens wider than regular canvas.


----------



## StargazerLily

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 2813891
> View attachment 2813892



That is quite the LV collection you've got there!


----------



## StargazerLily

sarahkim said:


> Currently bored out of my mind at work...  Inside my Alma PM:
> 
> View attachment 2805983
> 
> View attachment 2805984
> 
> View attachment 2805985
> 
> 
> LV Monogram Sarah Wallet
> LV Mini Pochette Accessoires
> Key Cles
> Makeup Pouch
> Moleskine Planner
> 
> and an extra special little black box just purchased during my lunch break. teeheehehe



Love it! two questions:

1. What's in the chanel box? 

2. Where did you get your phone case from?


----------



## Cnelson12

annalvlover101 said:


> Hi this is the fascinante in aurore from the empreinte line


Omg! I'd love for that bag to join my collection


----------



## jhonakamura0916

This is how my purse looks when I go to supermarket or convenience store. My favorite in pm size. I always bring my cigarette anywhere I go &#9996;


----------



## desertdweller

jhonakamura0916 said:


> This is how my purse looks when I go to supermarket or convenience store. My favorite in pm size. I always bring my cigarette anywhere I go &#9996;




Everything fits just right!


----------



## girlabouttown

Carrying my speedy b 30 in DE today:

-Louis Vuitton book as base shaper
-zippy organiser DE
-PM agenda DE
-6 key holder monogram
-mimco leather pouch, which carries miscellaneous makeup items
-ray ban sunglasses
-Kleenex pocket tissues
-bobby pins
-mimco mesh pouch, which carries headphones, lip balm and a USB


----------



## KTScrlet

It has been quite a while since I have been here.





sophia618 said:


> I couldn't get my keys out, so I dumped all out.  Everything gets tangled up in there.  lol
> As you can see, I love pink, glittery things, keychains...and pouches!



As always, I love your bag and contents.



annalvlover101 said:


> I don't carry a ton but not too little either &#9786;&#65039;so here is what in my bag last night. I went out for a movie date with my hubby &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832311



 love this



RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"



 I love this!  So much fun



chelleart said:


> Inside my Neverfull GM Damier Ebene:
> 1. Pink Scarf
> 2. Longchamp Le Pliage Large in Lemon
> 3. RM Purple Python Pouch
> 4. Rebecca Minkoff Pink Ostrich Crossbody Bag
> 5. iPad Mini
> 6. MK Python Wallet
> 7. Tory Burch make-up case
> 8. MK Phone Wristlet
> 9. Coach sunglasses and case
> 10. Marc Jacobs neon yellow patent leather card case
> 
> View attachment 2814878



so colorful



NurseAnn said:


> In my Turenne PM
> View attachment 2812160
> 
> 
> Need to add some color soon!
> View attachment 2812161
> 
> -Pochette accessoires NM
> -Mini pochette
> -Sarah wallet
> -Key cles and keys



beautiful, I love mono



laprofff said:


> View attachment 2760895
> View attachment 2760896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my neverfull
> 
> 
> laprofff



love everything


----------



## KTScrlet

In my Speedy 30.


----------



## Loveluxury13

KTScrlet said:


> In my Speedy 30.


Omigosh! Too cute


----------



## eliot

Inside my SC today.


----------



## amajoh

KTScrlet said:


> In my Speedy 30.



Adorable!! Where or where is that super cute zipper pouch with the lady on it from?


----------



## vanilla_latte

eliot said:


> Inside my SC today.


Love the Chanel bifold wallet.. my fave style, I like it better than longer ones. 
And of course gorgeous SC.


----------



## sophia618

KTScrlet said:


> In my Speedy 30.



Girl, I missed your pics and I missed you!  
Love them as always, laduree charm twin!


----------



## KTScrlet

Loveluxury13 said:


> Omigosh! Too cute



Thank you.


----------



## KTScrlet

amajoh said:


> Adorable!! Where or where is that super cute zipper pouch with the lady on it from?



I bought it at Bergdorf's online, but they are out of them now.  It can be bought on the designers site--  http://www.aliceandolivia.com/stacey-face-fur-coin-purse.html


----------



## amajoh

KTScrlet said:


> I bought it at Bergdorf's online, but they are out of them now.  It can be bought on the designers site--  http://www.aliceandolivia.com/stacey-face-fur-coin-purse.html




Thank you so much!


----------



## KTScrlet

sophia618 said:


> Girl, I missed your pics and I missed you!
> Love them as always, laduree charm twin!



Thanks


----------



## LovestheLouis

Switched over too my speedy today that's why everything looks so clean I have inside 
iPod in its case
Credit card holder
Address book
International wallet 
Pochette with my make up in it
And of course the coin holder


----------



## sarahkim

StargazerLily said:


> Love it! two questions:
> 
> 1. What's in the chanel box?
> 
> 2. Where did you get your phone case from?


I got a pair of earrings  hehehe. Also, that phone case was from amazon! Search for bedazzled iphone case and you should see a bunch. Good luck!


----------



## Loveluxury13

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 2837035
> 
> 
> Switched over too my speedy today that's why everything looks so clean I have inside
> iPod in its case
> Credit card holder
> Address book
> International wallet
> Pochette with my make up in it
> And of course the coin holder


Just monotastic! Fabulous


----------



## nailgirl70

I can fit much more than that but this was a light day


----------



## KTScrlet

eliot said:


> Inside my SC today.



Beautiful bag


----------



## KTScrlet

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 2837035
> 
> 
> Switched over too my speedy today that's why everything looks so clean I have inside
> iPod in its case
> Credit card holder
> Address book
> International wallet
> Pochette with my make up in it
> And of course the coin holder



Wonderful.  I do love mono.


----------



## Fasionisto

Such a cute idea!!


----------



## STEPHANSON

Here's what I carry for my two year old daughter and myself on a day to day basis. 

Mono NF GM


----------



## Fasionisto

Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2828191
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828193
> 
> 
> Believe or not all this fits in my Mini HL Baby Speedy plus iphone5!
> 
> Mini Marie compact wallet with cards and money
> DA Cles with Car remote and house keys
> DE Cles with garage door remote and medications
> Gluten free brownie
> Asthma inhaler
> Chocolate frog
> Mini hand cream
> Glasses cleaner
> 
> I know it's a lot of choc but I'm about to take my dog for a walk and I'm prone to sugar dropping.
> 
> LV Mini's are Mighty!!!




I love how even the tiniest of bags from LV are soo functional! Who says fashion isn't practical...pshh!


----------



## Loveluxury13

Fasionisto said:


> I love how even the tiniest of bags from LV are soo functional! Who says fashion isn't practical...pshh!




Heehee  I know. I just like to see how far I can go and pack it right up.


----------



## shalomjude

Crazy Bag said:


> I guess I don't carry much nowadays.
> 
> My iPhone is missing in picture..



So cute ...love your bag charm


----------



## mikester

Hi all,

I would like to share mine. I carry these essentials in my bags. I am currently into black color objects  







Merry Christmas to all


----------



## ScottyGal

Today:
- Juicy Couture makeup bag (I don't usually carry a makeuo bag, but I am going out straight after work today so thought it might be useful to have )
- Kate Spade purse
- Michael Kors card holder
- Victoria's Secret body mist
- Louis Vuitton agenda
- Black base shaper


----------



## tomcg

All the essentials packed for Christmas...

Vintage Keepall

Paul Smith Cashmere Scarf
Loewe Lizard Wallet
Hermes Box Calf Agenda
Alaia Phone Case
Ipod
Gloves


----------



## wushock

Marylebone GM contents:
LV Multi key
LV 6 key holder 
Lodis card case
Insolite Organizer
Gucci sunglasses 
Vogue reading glasses
LV Small ring agenda Ebene
Tory burch heart coin purse
Prada Envelope doc holder 
LV DE Mini pochette
Dooney & Burke flowered clutch
LV small cosmetic bag
Klipsch earbuds
Baggu portable tote (I put my hand bag in here in the very rare instances I have to put it on the floor


----------



## wushock




----------



## vanilla_latte

mikester said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share mine. I carry these essentials in my bags. I am currently into black color objects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all



Whoa, that Vernis cosmetic pouch is amazing! I didnt know it existed in that color.


----------



## Lilylovelv

Wearing my mc Black Petite Noe for the first time...what's inside?


----------



## PamK

Lilylovelv said:


> Wearing my mc Black Petite Noe for the first time...what's inside?
> View attachment 2841886




Wow!! Your SLGs are so pretty! I'm blown away by how much your Noe holds! Merry Christmas, too!


----------



## Lilylovelv

PamK said:


> Wow!! Your SLGs are so pretty! I'm blown away by how much your Noe holds! Merry Christmas, too!




Merry Christmas!!! And thank you so much! Yes the Petite Noe is bigger than it seems...I didn't have to down size my things and I switched out from my Luminuese.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Lilylovelv said:


> Wearing my mc Black Petite Noe for the first time...what's inside?
> View attachment 2841886


It fits a lot! Looks so nicely organised. You can never have too many SLG's


----------



## Lilylovelv

Loveluxury13 said:


> It fits a lot! Looks so nicely organised. You can never have too many SLG's




Thank you!


----------



## KTScrlet

mikester said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share mine. I carry these essentials in my bags. I am currently into black color objects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all



Beautiful. I think black is so glamorous.


----------



## uhpharm01

Lilylovelv said:


> Wearing my mc Black Petite Noe for the first time...what's inside?
> View attachment 2841886



Nice collection.


----------



## uhpharm01

annalvlover101 said:


> I don't carry a ton but not too little either &#9786;&#65039;so here is what in my bag last night. I went out for a movie date with my hubby &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832311



What is the color name of your vernis item? Thank you.


----------



## teenauh

Lilylovelv said:


> Wearing my mc Black Petite Noe for the first time...what's inside?
> View attachment 2841886




Very nice


----------



## Louislover10

Lilylovelv said:


> Wearing my mc Black Petite Noe for the first time...what's inside?
> View attachment 2841886



Beautiful Noe. Merry Christmas!


----------



## kbcrew

wushock said:


> Marylebone GM contents:
> LV Multi key
> LV 6 key holder
> Lodis card case
> Insolite Organizer
> Gucci sunglasses
> Vogue reading glasses
> LV Small ring agenda Ebene
> Tory burch heart coin purse
> Prada Envelope doc holder
> LV DE Mini pochette
> Dooney & Burke flowered clutch
> LV small cosmetic bag
> Klipsch earbuds
> Baggu portable tote (I put my hand bag in here in the very rare instances I have to put it on the floor




Wow love all your slgs! And i especially love the Prada document holder. Do you also use it as a wallet? Do you find it very useful to have? I'm thinking about ordering it for myself. Thanks! &#128515;


----------



## wushock

kbcrew said:


> Wow love all your slgs! And i especially love the Prada document holder. Do you also use it as a wallet? Do you find it very useful to have? I'm thinking about ordering it for myself. Thanks! &#128515;




I just use it for receipts and coupons.  Right now I'm using my insolite organizer as my wallet.  I will be changing to my Josephine wallet as soon as it's delivered today.


----------



## Lilylovelv

teenauh said:


> Very nice




Thank you!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Louislover10 said:


> Beautiful Noe. Merry Christmas!




Thank you...Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice collection.




Thank you!


----------



## Louis_Lover01

Here's what's inside my Artsy that DH gave me yesterday for Christmas.
I was only going out for a couple little errands today, and really only went out as an excuse to carry it. That's why it only has the bare essentials and my keys aren't even in there, I'll try to post a better picture sometime soon


----------



## sbuxaddict

Louis_Lover01 said:


> View attachment 2843227
> 
> 
> Here's what's inside my Artsy that DH gave me yesterday for Christmas.
> I was only going out for a couple little errands today, and really only went out as an excuse to carry it. That's why it only has the bare essentials and my keys aren't even in there, I'll try to post a better picture sometime soon



I used the same excuse when I first got my Speedy  Any excuse to use it!
Congratulations on a great Christmas present


----------



## TifflovesLV

My monogram cosmetic case, Sarah wallet, key pouch in vernis, and PM agenda in the Damier azur...along with my brush and journal...pictured with my speedy 35 in Damier Ebene. Love this bag!


----------



## catbaby1

I've seen a few mentions of hand sanitizer- I am deathly afraid to carry this in my new delightful, but I'm a touch OCD and need it with me! For those of you who carry it, is it loose? Inside a zippered pocket? Anyone ever had one pop open and spill?


----------



## bag-princess

catbaby1 said:


> I've seen a few mentions of hand sanitizer- I am deathly afraid to carry this in my new delightful, but I'm a touch OCD and need it with me! For those of you who carry it, is it loose? Inside a zippered pocket? *Anyone ever had one pop open and spill?*





i carry hand sanitizer and i keep it inside my LV Trousse - i have the 23. it's perfect for keeping it upright so that it does not open and spill - but if it did the waterproof lining is a big plus!  i love mine!


----------



## catbaby1

Good idea. I was thinking a LV cosmetic pouch might have to be next on my list! For now I may try carrying it inside my Vera Bradley makeup bag which has a plastic/waterproof lining.


----------



## uhpharm01

TifflovesLV said:


> My monogram cosmetic case, Sarah wallet, key pouch in vernis, and PM agenda in the Damier azur...along with my brush and journal...pictured with my speedy 35 in Damier Ebene. Love this bag!



I like your purple journal it's cute c


----------



## TifflovesLV

uhpharm01 said:


> I like your purple journal it's cute c



Thank you!


----------



## pjhm

I am not the best picture taker, but here goes-in addition to what is in picture, I carry an Iphone, small hairbrush, note pads, and Kleenex! All fits with room left over in Alma PM and Speedy 25.


----------



## Meaghanb123

Inside my Neverfull GM



ZCW
Trousse pochette
Desk Agenda
Toiletry 23 
Agenda pm
Neverfull pouch
Keys 
iphone car charger


----------



## staceyjan

Before seeing this thread, I never thought I would want my inside of the purse to look as nice as the outside.  Now, I am conscious of that - lol.  I just purchased a NF in MM mono and ordered the tan purse organizer w zipper from purse bling.

What would you recommend that I put on my wish list next?  I was thinking a cosmetic bag or wallet.  If you suggest a wallet, I would like on to also have or be able to add a strap to make it a wristlet.
Thanks!


----------



## AAxxx

Getting ready to go out. Thought I'll quickly take a pic of what's in my Speedy B 25 today &#128525;


----------



## staceyjan

AAxxx said:


> Getting ready to go out. Thought I'll quickly take a pic of what's in my Speedy B 25 today &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848969



Love how all the patterns match!  I am deciding between getting matching accessories or mixing and matching.  But, after seeing yours, I really love how everything looks together.


----------



## MsCuppycake




----------



## cfrozal23

MsCuppycake said:


> View attachment 2849769




Love the pop of color when you open your bag!


----------



## robomuts




----------



## NWGal

Inside my pochette nm today. Just needed the basics.


----------



## Xcessa

LovinLV510 said:


> Inside my brand new Neverfull MM in Damier Azur:
> 
> DA pochette
> Mono cosmetic pouch PM
> MC business card holder
> DA Emilie wallet
> Mono Toiletry 19
> Mono round key holder GM
> DA key pouch


This is a truly inspiring set! Thanks for posting


----------



## KTScrlet

TifflovesLV said:


> My monogram cosmetic case, Sarah wallet, key pouch in vernis, and PM agenda in the Damier azur...along with my brush and journal...pictured with my speedy 35 in Damier Ebene. Love this bag!





AAxxx said:


> Getting ready to go out. Thought I'll quickly take a pic of what's in my Speedy B 25 today &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848969





Meaghanb123 said:


> Inside my Neverfull GM
> 
> 
> 
> ZCW
> Trousse pochette
> Desk Agenda
> Toiletry 23
> Agenda pm
> Neverfull pouch
> Keys
> iphone car charger



*I love each of your bags and contents*


----------



## nyshopaholic

NWGal said:


> Inside my pochette nm today. Just needed the basics.
> View attachment 2850750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850751



Love your cerise empreinte cles! I have the exact same pochette so I'm thrilled to see it will fit inside since the empreinte cles is going to be my next LV purchase! (We also have similar cosmetics -- I always carry Aquaphor and a Fresh lip balm, too.)


----------



## Loveluxury13

robomuts said:


> View attachment 2850200
> View attachment 2850201
> View attachment 2850203


Thanks for sharing. I've never seen this bag in action before. It's gorgeous!


----------



## NWGal

nyshopaholic said:


> Love your cerise empreinte cles! I have the exact same pochette so I'm thrilled to see it will fit inside since the empreinte cles is going to be my next LV purchase! (We also have similar cosmetics -- I always carry Aquaphor and a Fresh lip balm, too.)



You will LOVE it!!


----------



## Apelila

Lilylovelv said:


> Wearing my mc Black Petite Noe for the first time...what's inside?
> View attachment 2841886


wow so pretty and very organize


----------



## Apelila

LV DE Speedy 30
LV DE Eva clutch
LV DE Emilie wallet
LV DE Cles
Chanel sunnies
Coach wristlet
Coach keyfob
Bettyboop 2015 planner
I always bring my Eva clutch with me just in case I wanted to stop by at the store, mall, so that way I'm hands free during those time.


----------



## Nordic princess

NWGal said:


> Inside my pochette nm today. Just needed the basics.
> View attachment 2850750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850751



So pretty!! How do you like your pochette nm? I am thinking about getting this bag too and debating between Eva, favorite and this. Is that comfy and handy bag?


----------



## NWGal

Nordic princess said:


> So pretty!! How do you like your pochette nm? I am thinking about getting this bag too and debating between Eva, favorite and this. Is that comfy and handy bag?



I like it and I'm glad I have it.  I purchased it to use while at my kids sporting events, they are usually all day tournaments and so it's nice to put my essentials inside the pochette and then toss that inside my longchamp with my other things I like to bring.  This way I don't have to bring a purse or another bag.


----------



## LVoeletters

wushock said:


> View attachment 2841444




Omg loving the prada envelope- what does the inside look like?


----------



## wushock

LVoeletters said:


> Omg loving the prada envelope- what does the inside look like?







It was kind of hard trying to get a good pic of the inside.  It has 3 card slots and the one large opening


----------



## LValicious

Apelila said:


> LV DE Speedy 30
> 
> LV DE Eva clutch
> 
> LV DE Emilie wallet
> 
> LV DE Cles
> 
> Chanel sunnies
> 
> Coach wristlet
> 
> Coach keyfob
> 
> Bettyboop 2015 planner
> 
> I always bring my Eva clutch with me just in case I wanted to stop by at the store, mall, so that way I'm hands free during those time.




What a great idea to bring your Eva for those times! If you don't mind me asking what do you do with your speedy if you use your Eva in the store? Lovely collection


----------



## Lilylovelv

Apelila said:


> wow so pretty and very organize




Thank you so much!


----------



## Apelila

I hide my speeedy in my trunk
Yeah It's more convenient for me that I only carry my eva clutch since ther is a crossbody option and at the same time I get more use out of my bags when I do this rather than sitting in their dustbag at home


----------



## usmcwifey

What I carried today! Could fit more but then it gets super heavy!


----------



## Apelila

usmcwifey said:


> What I carried today! Could fit more but then it gets super heavy!
> View attachment 2852594
> 
> View attachment 2852595


love that bag and the DE print is my fave


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Lilylovelv said:


> Wearing my mc Black Petite Noe for the first time...what's inside?
> View attachment 2841886




Wow?! You make me want to consider a Petit Noé Lilylovelv! &#128522;


----------



## LVoeletters

seeing how much you were able to fit in this bag makes me feel better about my impending speedy 25 





Loveluxury13 said:


> View attachment 2828191
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828193
> 
> 
> Believe or not all this fits in my Mini HL Baby Speedy plus iphone5!
> 
> Mini Marie compact wallet with cards and money
> DA Cles with Car remote and house keys
> DE Cles with garage door remote and medications
> Gluten free brownie
> Asthma inhaler
> Chocolate frog
> Mini hand cream
> Glasses cleaner
> 
> I know it's a lot of choc but I'm about to take my dog for a walk and I'm prone to sugar dropping.
> 
> LV Mini's are Mighty!!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Pursenalfaves said:


> Wow?! You make me want to consider a Petit Noé Lilylovelv! &#128522;




It's sooooo awesome!!! I mean gorgeous needless to say but I only got a chance to carry her for a week because of the weather but just so comfy, easy access to get in and out, it holds more than I anticipated...I love it!!! You should go for it!&#128536;


----------



## ___roxanne

mikester said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share mine. I carry these essentials in my bags. I am currently into black color objects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all


I love what you carry! It looks lovely!!


----------



## MissCookie1983

What I'm carrying in my Marylebone pm right now.  Loving this bag!


----------



## Louis_Lover01

I never leave the house without my Sarah wallet


----------



## ___roxanne

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 2723094
> 
> 
> Inside my 22-year-old Epi Speedy 25:
> 
> MbMJ black zippy wallet
> Mini DA Pochette
> MbMJ card holder
> LeSportsac makeup bag
> Toms sunglasses
> Wet wipes
> Sharpie pen
> Lotion
> Vachetta strap


Your bag is BEAUTIFUL. love it!


----------



## ___roxanne

lacedwithlove said:


> I packed the B25 for a weekend at the DBF's =]
> 
> View attachment 2707033
> 
> 
> Let us see what is inside!
> 
> View attachment 2707034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707035
> 
> 
> Ray Ban glasses, a Mono TP19, Mono 4 Key Holder, & DE Zippy Compact Wallet.
> 
> But what's in the dust bags?
> 
> ... can you believe it??
> 
> View attachment 2707036
> 
> 
> A DE Favorite PM & DE Mini Pochette!!!
> 
> I couldn't believe the clutch fits inside the 25 myself!
> 
> View attachment 2707037
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707038
> 
> 
> As for what's inside my new Favorite PM,
> 
> View attachment 2707040
> 
> 
> I downsized to a sample perfume,  Lancôme lipstick, Lancôme compact, Mono 4 Key Holder, and DE Mini Pochette which houses an ID, credit card, and iPhone 5S in a Mophie case.
> 
> View attachment 2707041
> 
> 
> I clip the Mini onto the D-rings of the Favorite to make sure my cards and phone are secure =]


Ahhh! I LOVE this. I love that the Favorite PM fits in there! That is so good to know! If you ever make youtube videos, you should make a video explaining that because i guarantee you people in the youtube community would love to know this information


----------



## Erreckka

This is my contents of the de mm neverfull


Full sized iPad goes in there too!!!


----------



## LVjohn

Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier



Really?? Did you photoshop this?


----------



## Chippiebear

Markxmikesmom said:


> Really?? Did you photoshop this?


 


I don't think so, did you not see the two little turds in the first photo....pretty good photo shop-ping if it was.......


----------



## Chippiebear

.......:giggles:




LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Chippiebear said:


> I don't think so, did you not see the two little turds in the first photo....pretty good photo shop-ping if it was.......



Ha Ha! No didn't notice that! :lolots:


----------



## LVjohn

Markxmikesmom said:


> Really?? Did you photoshop this?


Lol!! No photoshop I have the poop to prove it!!


----------



## Chippiebear

LVjohn said:


> Lol!! No photoshop I have the poop to prove it!!


 
I'm going to vote and say this has to be the best "What's in your bag"....I think Moose should have her own LV thread and maybe start posting her "outfit" of the day! Too cute, thanks for sharing and the laughs!    :giggles:


----------



## Markxmikesmom

LVjohn said:


> Lol!! No photoshop I have the poop to prove it!!



 hilarious!!


----------



## mdlady77

TOBagGirl said:


> Here's what's in my brand spanking new Neverfull MM in DE.
> 
> - LV pochette NM DE holding my crappy wallet, trader joe green tea candies, Kleenex, 1 lipgloss, phone
> - Maui Jim Punch Bowl sunglasses
> - make up case from target
> - Vera Bradley coin pouch used for lipstick, Chapstick and Chanel mirror
> - white Lululemon gift card pouch used for lifesaver candies in winter green.
> 
> View attachment 2564874


 
You're so organized!!!


----------



## TifflovesLV

Fresh out of the box Delightful MM in monogram contains

-purse bling jumbo organizer
-Sarah wallet in monogram
- Cosmetic case in monogram 
- PM AGENDA IN Damier azur
- 6 key holder in monogram
- cles in vernis color is dune
-hand sanitizer
-tissues
-journal
-chargers 
-Pens 
-brush 
-gym


----------



## TifflovesLV

Meant gum, not gym lol!


----------



## TifflovesLV

They inside!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

TifflovesLV said:


> Fresh out of the box Delightful MM in monogram contains
> 
> -purse bling jumbo organizer
> -Sarah wallet in monogram
> - Cosmetic case in monogram
> - PM AGENDA IN Damier azur
> - 6 key holder in monogram
> - cles in vernis color is dune
> -hand sanitizer
> -tissues
> -journal
> -chargers
> -Pens
> -brush
> -gym



Wow! Looks brand new! Great find.


----------



## katiel00

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier




This is, by far the best thing i've seen all week!


----------



## NurseAnn

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier




Hilarious!  I really like how you matched your prairie dog to your bag.  He really makes the bag poop...I mean pop.


----------



## Oryx816

I think most will agree the prairie dog is the post of the year thus far!


----------



## ScottyGal

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier



She is so cute!!


----------



## KTScrlet

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier



Awwww!  I love Moose.


----------



## cupcakegirl

lvjohn said:


> whats inside my lv?? Oh just my little prairie dog moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier



*So cute!!!!!!! *


----------



## Slc9

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier




The cutest thing I've ever seen &#128522;


----------



## merekat703

AhhH! SOooo cute!  





LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier


----------



## merekat703

So pretty, I love it all! 





KTScrlet said:


> In my Speedy 30.


----------



## KTScrlet

merekat703 said:


> So pretty, I love it all!




Thank you.


----------



## princeali189

Hello All!
My final semester starts next week (FINALLY ready to be done with undergrad!!) so I'm just getting my backpack ready for when classes start! 

What I have in my Montsouris GM: 
- Large Moleskine notebook
- Chanel Nylon O-Case (used as an iPad mini case, and a clutch when I'm going out)
- iPad mini (I use this instead of a notebook for taking notes...and maybe surfing the internet in class :busted
- Keyboard for ipad
- Tanon wallet
- 6 Key Holder
- Cles (for student id and train pass)
- Tom Ford sunglasses
- Mints
-Mophie battery pack

In my pencil case:
-Pens, pencils, tablet pen
- Various meds. 
- Chanel Lip Balm and EOS balm
- Zara mens cologne (name unknown) and Travalo filled with Bleu de Chanel
- Various Gums and breath spray (I have an irrational fear of bad breath )


----------



## AAxxx

princeali189 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My final semester starts next week (FINALLY ready to be done with undergrad!!) so I'm just getting my backpack ready for when classes start!
> 
> 
> 
> What I have in my Montsouris GM:
> 
> - Large Moleskine notebook
> 
> - Chanel Nylon O-Case (used as an iPad mini case, and a clutch when I'm going out)
> 
> - iPad mini (I use this instead of a notebook for taking notes...and maybe surfing the internet in class :busted
> 
> - Keyboard for ipad
> 
> - Tanon wallet
> 
> - 6 Key Holder
> 
> - Cles (for student id and train pass)
> 
> - Tom Ford sunglasses
> 
> - Mints
> 
> -Mophie battery pack
> 
> 
> 
> In my pencil case:
> 
> -Pens, pencils, tablet pen
> 
> - Various meds.
> 
> - Chanel Lip Balm and EOS balm
> 
> - Zara mens cologne (name unknown) and Travalo filled with Bleu de Chanel
> 
> - Various Gums and breath spray (I have an irrational fear of bad breath )




Nice one!! Very organized!! Good luck in your final semester!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

princeali189 said:


> Hello All!
> My final semester starts next week (FINALLY ready to be done with undergrad!!) so I'm just getting my backpack ready for when classes start!
> 
> What I have in my Montsouris GM:
> - Large Moleskine notebook
> - Chanel Nylon O-Case (used as an iPad mini case, and a clutch when I'm going out)
> - iPad mini (I use this instead of a notebook for taking notes...and maybe surfing the internet in class :busted
> - Keyboard for ipad
> - Tanon wallet
> - 6 Key Holder
> - Cles (for student id and train pass)
> - Tom Ford sunglasses
> - Mints
> -Mophie battery pack
> 
> In my pencil case:
> -Pens, pencils, tablet pen
> - Various meds.
> - Chanel Lip Balm and EOS balm
> - Zara mens cologne (name unknown) and Travalo filled with Bleu de Chanel
> - Various Gums and breath spray (I have an irrational fear of bad breath )



I love writing in moleskins too for school! Good luck on your final semester


----------



## nyshopaholic

princeali189 said:


> Hello All!
> My final semester starts next week (FINALLY ready to be done with undergrad!!) so I'm just getting my backpack ready for when classes start!
> 
> What I have in my Montsouris GM:
> - Large Moleskine notebook
> - Chanel Nylon O-Case (used as an iPad mini case, and a clutch when I'm going out)
> - iPad mini (I use this instead of a notebook for taking notes...and maybe surfing the internet in class :busted
> - Keyboard for ipad
> - Tanon wallet
> - 6 Key Holder
> - Cles (for student id and train pass)
> - Tom Ford sunglasses
> - Mints
> -Mophie battery pack
> 
> In my pencil case:
> -Pens, pencils, tablet pen
> - Various meds.
> - Chanel Lip Balm and EOS balm
> - Zara mens cologne (name unknown) and Travalo filled with Bleu de Chanel
> - Various Gums and breath spray (I have an irrational fear of bad breath )



Love this!! A Montsouris is next to buy on my LV list. Wishing you the best of luck on your final semester - you are certainly well-prepared!


----------



## jayjo

Lol love your pencil case.


----------



## lvtam

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier




I rarely look at this thread but I'm so glad I did because this totally cheered me up!  I agree, Moose so needs her own Instagram account!&#128521;


----------



## Cinnamon718

mdlady77 said:


> You're so organized!!!




Thanks. Now I've switched to using a "Purse In" purse organizer. It's much better than hunting through pouches. I'll take a photo tomorrow when it's light and show you.


----------



## TifflovesLV

Good luck on your final semester! And I love the backpack...


----------



## TifflovesLV

Ready for the snow! No worries about water stains on my GM Neverfull in DE! Happy Friday!


----------



## TifflovesLV

Contents in my purse bling jumbo organizer!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

Currently what's in my Watercolor Speedy 30!

-iPad mini
-Winter gloves!
-SS15 Rose Litchi key pouch
-SS14 Corail ZCP
-Coach clutch used as makeup bag 
-Beats headphones
-EOS lippy & lipstick
-Comb
-Hand sanitizer!

I didn't realize how much I like pink until I took this pic!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier




Omg best 'What's in My Bag' ever!! So cute! &#128525;


----------



## merekat703

ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 2856438
> 
> 
> Currently what's in my Watercolor Speedy 30!
> 
> -iPad mini
> -Winter gloves!
> -SS15 Rose Litchi key pouch
> -SS14 Corail ZCP
> -Coach clutch used as makeup bag
> -Beats headphones
> -EOS lippy & lipstick
> -Comb
> -Hand sanitizer!
> 
> I didn't realize how much I like pink until I took this pic!


So pretty!!


----------



## Hierophilic

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier


Delurking to say this is painfully cute oh my god ;; so sweet!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Inside my pochette today...


----------



## Cinnamon718




----------



## KG415

Here's what's been inside my Speedy 30 for the last couple of weeks. I hate when things are thrown in my bags (though sometimes I'm lazy and they are anyway) so I try to keep stuff inside smaller pouches. The multicolor pochette contains a small perfume, tissues, a mirror, and a little a eos lotion. The mini pochette has Advil, hand sanitizer, lip balm, some band aids and a hair tie. The monogram cles has gift cards and other cards, while the multicolor key holder has my license, debit, and some money. Also I just realized my Chanel wallet isn't pictured. Oh well.


----------



## MissDaphne

Inside my Speedy 30 empriente noir! 

- Monogram Porte Papier Zippe Wallet
- White MC agenda PM
- Monogram coin purse 
- Monogram 6 key holder 
- Moleskine pencase
- hello kitty and coach work pass 
- inside the LV draw string are purse holders 
-inside the red Japanese pouch is my iPod Nano,  earphones and charger
- LeSportSac pouch 
- 4 lip balms 
- Avoplex cuticle oil 
- chocolate bar 
- Trader Joe's green tea mints 
- nail file 
- matryoshka lotion 

On the d-ring is a hair clip and a reusable bag 

Whoooo... That was a mouth full!


----------



## mrsadrienneg

I've been snooping on this thread for so long. I am cleaning out my bag and thought I should contribute.

Be warned, I carry quite a bit.

Inside my Totally MM.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




With the contents out. 



Inside my pochette nm. 



Inside the purse to go organizer. 



Inside the black make-up bag.


----------



## LVgirl_68

ms.handbagqueen said:


> Omg best 'What's in My Bag' ever!! So cute! &#128525;


OMG, best pic ever.....you are allowed to have them as pets ???? Sorry I am from Australia, we don't get them here


----------



## LVgirl_68

KG415 said:


> Here's what's been inside my Speedy 30 for the last couple of weeks. I hate when things are thrown in my bags (though sometimes I'm lazy and they are anyway) so I try to keep stuff inside smaller pouches. The multicolor pochette contains a small perfume, tissues, a mirror, and a little a eos lotion. The mini pochette has Advil, hand sanitizer, lip balm, some band aids and a hair tie. The monogram cles has gift cards and other cards, while the multicolor key holder has my license, debit, and some money. Also I just realized my Chanel wallet isn't pictured. Oh well.


Wow it fits a lot


----------



## KG415

LVgirl_68 said:


> Wow it fits a lot



And it could fit even more! Like I said, I forgot to show my wallet and also another small pouch that my friend, who has a sewing business, made for me (I usually store some cough drops in there, it's slightly narrower but slightly taller than the mini pochette in size for reference). The Speedy 30 is seriously a bottomless pit. I usually don't carry so much, but I need to carry things like the MC pochette, with stuff inside, just to take up space. Not that I'm complaining LOL


----------



## KTScrlet

KG415 said:


> Here's what's been inside my Speedy 30 for the last couple of weeks. I hate when things are thrown in my bags (though sometimes I'm lazy and they are anyway) so I try to keep stuff inside smaller pouches. The multicolor pochette contains a small perfume, tissues, a mirror, and a little a eos lotion. The mini pochette has Advil, hand sanitizer, lip balm, some band aids and a hair tie. The monogram cles has gift cards and other cards, while the multicolor key holder has my license, debit, and some money. Also I just realized my Chanel wallet isn't pictured. Oh well.


*very nice*


----------



## KTScrlet

mrsadrienneg said:


> I've been snooping on this thread for so long. I am cleaning out my bag and thought I should contribute.
> 
> Be warned, I carry quite a bit.
> 
> Inside my Totally MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857677
> 
> 
> With the contents out.
> View attachment 2857683
> 
> 
> Inside my pochette nm.
> View attachment 2857685
> 
> 
> Inside the purse to go organizer.
> View attachment 2857687
> 
> 
> Inside the black make-up bag.
> View attachment 2857690



*Nicely organized*


----------



## katedixon

I love seeing all these pics. I have a neverfull MM and was slightly paranoid about getting the inside dirty. What do you guys think about the organizers that are sold on eBay?


----------



## viewwing

ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 2856438
> 
> 
> Currently what's in my Watercolor Speedy 30!
> 
> -iPad mini
> -Winter gloves!
> -SS15 Rose Litchi key pouch
> -SS14 Corail ZCP
> -Coach clutch used as makeup bag
> -Beats headphones
> -EOS lippy & lipstick
> -Comb
> -Hand sanitizer!
> 
> I didn't realize how much I like pink until I took this pic!



Very nice! May I ask ow you like the epi zcp? Is it very stiff? Is it hard to put cards in the slot due to stiffness of leather as compared to say empreinte or Vernis?


----------



## TifflovesLV

Ordered my purse bling organizer in the jumbo size, fits perfectly into my speedy 35 and GM Neverfull. It's great, since I also, don't want the inside of my bags to become dirty! Good luck.


----------



## jhonakamura0916

I will go to the immigration tomorrow morning and will bring my montaigne with me. 
Here is what is inside my purse. 
Organizer mm de
Insolite wallet de
6 key holder de
Mini pochette mono (lipstick, tissue, oil blotter, purse hook, gums)
Key cles mono (using as my coin case)
Hand cream 
Passports (middle compartment)


----------



## pikaluu

katedixon said:


> I love seeing all these pics. I have a neverfull MM and was slightly paranoid about getting the inside dirty. What do you guys think about the organizers that are sold on eBay?


I haven't had any experience with the organizers off eBay, but I got the red purse bling zippered organizer for my Neverfull MM DE for Christmas. It also fits my Speedy 30 DE perfectly. I love it so much! It's nicely structured, haven't had any issues with it collapsing into itself, and the corners do not seem to be causing any damage to the interior of my bags.


----------



## nyshopaholic

jhonakamura0916 said:


> I will go to the immigration tomorrow morning and will bring my montaigne with me.
> Here is what is inside my purse.
> Organizer mm de
> Insolite wallet de
> 6 key holder de
> Mini pochette mono (lipstick, tissue, oil blotter, purse hook, gums)
> Key cles mono (using as my coin case)
> Hand cream
> Passports (middle compartment)



So chic! Is this the BB size? Do you find it very heavy to carry with all of your items in it?


----------



## jhonakamura0916

nyshopaholic said:


> So chic! Is this the BB size? Do you find it very heavy to carry with all of your items in it?



It is the mm size, and no it is not heavy. And there is still a space where I can put my phone inside the back pocket. And the middle compartment is very useful that I put 3 passports for security, and still there's a space in it.


----------



## staceyjan

TifflovesLV said:


> Ordered my purse bling organizer in the jumbo size, fits perfectly into my speedy 35 and GM Neverfull. It's great, since I also, don't want the inside of my bags to become dirty! Good luck.



Ditto!  When I need to switch totes, I just take it out and put it in my other bag.  I have the extra jumbo for the NF and I love it.  It makes it look organized inside while staying clean.  It looks like it was made for it.


----------



## TifflovesLV

staceyjan said:


> Ditto!  When I need to switch totes, I just take it out and put it in my other bag.  I have the extra jumbo for the NF and I love it.  It makes it look organized inside while staying clean.  It looks like it was made for it.


Yay&#8230;Great! Enjoy...


----------



## Cricket123

Chippiebear said:


> I'm going to vote and say this has to be the best "What's in your bag"....I think Moose should have her own LV thread and maybe start posting her "outfit" of the day! Too cute, thanks for sharing and the laughs!    :giggles:




i have to agree...this is my absolute favorite picture of this entire thread. Maybe Moose can be the "unofficial" thread mascot


----------



## Apelila

My LV DE Eva clutch kinda day
*DE cles
*Burberry Haymarket mini wallet
*Bettyboop planner
*Phone
*Dior Compact powder
*Dior Lipgloss
*Mac Lipstick


----------



## MissChiara

In my de neverfull mm...



Plus my iphone...


----------



## msmounty

TifflovesLV said:


> Ordered my purse bling organizer in the jumbo size, fits perfectly into my speedy 35 and GM Neverfull. It's great, since I also, don't want the inside of my bags to become dirty! Good luck.


 
I just ordered the Jumbo as well, do you know if it fits ok in the Neverfull MM?


----------



## TifflovesLV

msmounty said:


> I just ordered the Jumbo as well, do you know if it fits ok in the Neverfull MM?



I think it will be fine! It's slides into my GM with no problem. It might be a snug fit but I seriously doubt it will be too big! Enjoy!


----------



## desertdweller

msmounty said:


> I just ordered the Jumbo as well, do you know if it fits ok in the Neverfull MM?




I have the pursebling organizer in jumbo and it fits in my neverfull MM snugly. HTH!
Oh, forgot to mention, I have the zippered pursebling organizer.


----------



## Miss_Evie

jhonakamura0916 said:


> I will go to the immigration tomorrow morning and will bring my montaigne with me.
> Here is what is inside my purse.
> Organizer mm de
> Insolite wallet de
> 6 key holder de
> Mini pochette mono (lipstick, tissue, oil blotter, purse hook, gums)
> Key cles mono (using as my coin case)
> Hand cream
> Passports (middle compartment)



Love love love this! Looks fabulous!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier



Such a cutie pie!!


----------



## sophia618

MissChiara said:


> In my de neverfull mm...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus my iphone...


Beautiful!!!


----------



## sophia618

From my IG... My recent what's in my bag pic.  More to follow...


----------



## sophia618

It was too heavy, so I switched to this bag.


----------



## sophia618

Also from my IG... I carried this before the holiday.


----------



## sophia618

My fav bag - but the long strap is broken, again.  Ugh....


----------



## sophia618

While switching bags - my new kitty (was a Xmas gift from my hubby along with Xmas mini pochette!) decided to lay on my stuff.


----------



## sophia618

They were in my bag (except for the kitty & Easter egg which I still have no idea how it got there!! lol), so yeah.  lol


----------



## sophia618

You can kinda see what's in my makeup bag.  Oh yeah, she was digging.  lol


----------



## sophia618

And some other day...same slgs.  LOL


----------



## sophia618

Another IG shot, same darn slgs.


----------



## sophia618

And some other bag.


----------



## Louislover10

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier



So adorable!


----------



## MissChiara

sophia618 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks! 
Congratulations on your lv collection,I love the pochette metis! 
And your kitty, so precious!


----------



## Clauddy

sophia618 said:


> They were in my bag (except for the kitty & Easter egg which I still have no idea how it got there!! lol), so yeah.  lol



Very nice items, and super cute cat! 
I love your pink keys, your mini Pochette, and your Gucci wrislet.
Congrats!


----------



## Slc9

sophia618 said:


> They were in my bag (except for the kitty & Easter egg which I still have no idea how it got there!! lol), so yeah.  lol





sophia618 said:


> You can kinda see what's in my makeup bag.  Oh yeah, she was digging.  lol



So cute!  I have a black kitty too that if got to my slg's I probably wouldn't find them  He's such a menace.  Love your bags and slg's!


----------



## MDNA

Soooooooo gorgeous! You have the best SLGS 


sophia618 said:


> From my IG... My recent what's in my bag pic.  More to follow...


----------



## nikksterxx

Apelila said:


> My LV DE Eva clutch kinda day
> *DE cles
> *Burberry Haymarket mini wallet
> *Bettyboop planner
> *Phone
> *Dior Compact powder
> *Dior Lipgloss
> *Mac Lipstick


 
I have been wanting an eva for a few years and have been putting it off because i think its so small and wont be practicle but your picture has proved me wrong. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nikksterxx

mrsadrienneg said:


> I've been snooping on this thread for so long. I am cleaning out my bag and thought I should contribute.
> 
> Be warned, I carry quite a bit.
> 
> Inside my Totally MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857677
> 
> 
> With the contents out.
> View attachment 2857683
> 
> 
> Inside my pochette nm.
> View attachment 2857685
> 
> 
> Inside the purse to go organizer.
> View attachment 2857687
> 
> 
> Inside the black make-up bag.
> View attachment 2857690


 
love the organizer! that's a great idea! do you mind sharing where you purhcased it from?


----------



## Apelila

nikksterxx said:


> I have been wanting an eva for a few years and have been putting it off because i think its so small and wont be practicle but your picture has proved me wrong. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you
Yes this hold a good amount of stuff, specially when you are just running errands or wanted to just carry minimal things it's always my go to bag in the weekends or my day off


----------



## sophia618

MissChiara said:


> Thanks!
> Congratulations on your lv collection,I love the pochette metis!
> And your kitty, so precious!


Thank you!   
She is 3 or 4 mo old rescue kitten, our dogs, hamster, turtles and fish are not getting enough attention - for now... We have a zoo at home with 9 & 6 yr olds too.  As my life weren't busy enough!  LOL 
I love the PM too, awesome bag!


----------



## sophia618

Clauddy said:


> Very nice items, and super cute cat!
> I love your pink keys, your mini Pochette, and your Gucci wrislet.
> Congrats!


Thank you!    I just love looking at my slgs and I carry as many as I can because I'm crazy, so my bags are always so darn heavy!   
We're crazy about our new kitten, kids are always fighting over who gets to hold her, poor little thing...


----------



## sophia618

Slc9 said:


> So cute!  I have a black kitty too that if got to my slg's I probably wouldn't find them  He's such a menace.  Love your bags and slg's!


Thank you!
I used to have almost identical black kitten...and she is now 19 yrs old and my mom still has her!    this kitty was getting ready to attack my bag - then my little guy went "mom~, kitty is ready to eat your bag!!!!"  LOL she bites my feet all night long.


----------



## sophia618

MDNA said:


> Soooooooo gorgeous! You have the best SLGS


 Awww, thank you!
But so do you!  I wanna see your bag and contents now!


----------



## sophia618

Just now.   
On the way to go get kids from school.  My day off went too fast!


----------



## ellah012

sophia618 said:


> Just now.
> On the way to go get kids from school.  My day off went too fast!


Love all your pretty bags and SLGs XD


----------



## MissChiara

sophia618 said:


> Thank you!
> She is 3 or 4 mo old rescue kitten, our dogs, hamster, turtles and fish are not getting enough attention - for now... We have a zoo at home with 9 & 6 yr olds too.  As my life weren't busy enough!  LOL
> I love the PM too, awesome bag!



Wow,seriously a little zoo! 
I have 2 dogs,they need lot of attention,but give so much love!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sophia618 said:


> Just now.
> On the way to go get kids from school.  My day off went too fast!


wow thats a lot of stuff love ur mix of LV + Prada


----------



## KTScrlet

sophia618 said:


> From my IG... My recent what's in my bag pic.  More to follow...



This is my favorite Speedy design.


----------



## KTScrlet

sophia618 said:


> They were in my bag (except for the kitty & Easter egg which I still have no idea how it got there!! lol), so yeah.  lol



Love your kitty.


----------



## bekahh

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


That bag is gorgeous. Looks so classy with the Chanel sunglasses


----------



## bekahh

LVEnthusiastt said:


> On intense school days:
> 
> Laptop + case
> School notes
> Pencil case
> iPhone
> Water
> Snack
> Planner/Journal
> Glasses
> Organizer
> Charger
> Wallet (not pictured)


Do you like the size of this bag for school? I need a new tote for Law school!


----------



## sophia618

KTScrlet said:


> Love your kitty.


Thank you!
She's biting my feet now...that I need to go to sleep.  &#128576;&#128576;&#128572;&#128516;


----------



## sophia618

ellah012 said:


> Love all your pretty bags and SLGs XD


Thank you!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sophia618

tua said:


> wow thats a lot of stuff love ur mix of LV + Prada


I know, I call it weight training.  LOL  
Thank you!  
I love Prada slgs too....they are very photogenic!


----------



## SBundles17

sophia618 said:


> Also from my IG... I carried this before the holiday.




Thanks for sharing! May I ask what you use the prada drawstring bag for?


----------



## sophia618

KTScrlet said:


> This is my favorite Speedy design.


I almost carried it for the first time in forever...but I'm getting so used to having xbody bag and love the hands free while shopping (specially groceries!  lol), this beautiful roses speedy hasn't really left my closet.  I use roses NF for theme parks though, the color really pop on some of the rides!


----------



## sophia618

SBundles17 said:


> Thanks for sharing! May I ask what you use the prada drawstring bag for?



I really don't.  Shame on me.  
lol 
I've always wanted it everytime I went to Prada factory outlet (made in Italy, btw!) but I never did because I didn't know what to use it for....one day, I came across the color I like and I just had to get it.  I used in my pochette metis to hold small things... So it bounce around bag to bag, time to time to hold card case, coin purse, cles etc...then it gets in the way and I take it out.  
Yes, I'm crazy.   
Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Posted also on my IG. My essentials for tonight. Gonna use my speedy 30b because of the bad weather.


----------



## IceDancer

sophia618 said:


> From my IG... My recent what's in my bag pic.  More to follow...



Happy to see someone that also loves Prada!


----------



## sbuxaddict

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Posted also on my IG. My essentials for tonight. Gonna use my speedy 30b because of the bad weather.



Stunning! I would love to open my speedy and see all that!


----------



## LovinLV510

Inside my brand new Bloomsbury PM. MIF!!!&#128525;


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

sophia618 said:


> From my IG... My recent what's in my bag pic.  More to follow...




May I ask what is that small pink alma shaped bag on the left? Is that a keychain or little pouch? It's adorable!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

viewwing said:


> Very nice! May I ask ow you like the epi zcp? Is it very stiff? Is it hard to put cards in the slot due to stiffness of leather as compared to say empreinte or Vernis?




Yes it is pretty stiff and a little hard to put cards in/out. I am a small wallet type so I use this and a cles for more essentials like credit card and id and im good to go! Still love it!


----------



## MonoMania

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Posted also on my IG. My essentials for tonight. Gonna use my speedy 30b because of the bad weather.



Love the POP of red.


----------



## sophia618

ms.handbagqueen said:


> May I ask what is that small pink alma shaped bag on the left? Is that a keychain or little pouch? It's adorable!


Thank you!  And that's what I said, soooooo adorable!
It's kate spade little keychain coin purse thingie.    I keep earbuds in there.


----------



## Dawn72

Soft Lockit PM in blue color Outremer


----------



## tmarist

Omg what a beautiful collection you all have! I just recently joined the forum and seeing all these pics just added a lot of stuff to my wish list! &#128525;


----------



## LVoeletters

Apt to change soon now that i got a new iPad (gold!) the scalloped pouch will prob be moved to computer bag, but I want a translucent make up pouch... Gold detailing of course.
Planner is sugar paper la. I had the blue infini agenda and I never used it so I ended up selling.


----------



## ScottyGal

- LV agenda
- Makeup bag
- Kate Spade wallet
- Michael Kors card holder


----------



## tmarist

Used my mono Artsy today since the weather is so nice! My Shiba Sushi decided to say hi and join in on the fun haha. This is usually what I pack inside:

- Curieuse wallet 
- Kate Spade makeup bag
- coin purse
- Marc by Marc Jacobs key holder
- IPhone 6 Plus (used to take the photo)
- Jo Malone perfume

Love how roomy the Artsy is!


----------



## sbuxaddict

tmarist said:


> Used my mono Artsy today since the weather is so nice! My Shiba Sushi decided to say hi and join in on the fun haha. This is usually what I pack inside:
> 
> - Curieuse wallet
> - Kate Spade makeup bag
> - coin purse
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs key holder
> - IPhone 6 Plus (used to take the photo)
> - Jo Malone perfume
> 
> Love how roomy the Artsy is!



Your Shiba is adorable!


----------



## ScottyGal

tmarist said:


> Used my mono Artsy today since the weather is so nice! My Shiba Sushi decided to say hi and join in on the fun haha. This is usually what I pack inside:
> 
> - Curieuse wallet
> - Kate Spade makeup bag
> - coin purse
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs key holder
> - IPhone 6 Plus (used to take the photo)
> - Jo Malone perfume
> 
> Love how roomy the Artsy is!



Sushi is so cute! &#128054;


----------



## sophia618

tmarist said:


> Used my mono Artsy today since the weather is so nice! My Shiba Sushi decided to say hi and join in on the fun haha. This is usually what I pack inside:
> 
> - Curieuse wallet
> - Kate Spade makeup bag
> - coin purse
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs key holder
> - IPhone 6 Plus (used to take the photo)
> - Jo Malone perfume
> 
> Love how roomy the Artsy is!


Omg, love your pic and your shiba!  My daughter was just looking for Shiba-inu on the Internet (as a pet!) after watching "hachi" movie...we even went to Tokyo Shibuya station last summer to see statue of Hachi-ko.   your picture inspired me to use my curieuse wallet & artsy.  Time to switch!  Thank you for sharing your beautiful picture!


----------



## sophia618

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2864999
> View attachment 2865000
> 
> Apt to change soon now that i got a new iPad (gold!) the scalloped pouch will prob be moved to computer bag, but I want a translucent make up pouch... Gold detailing of course.
> Planner is sugar paper la. I had the blue infini agenda and I never used it so I ended up selling.


Love your bag and contents!  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Oryx816

_Lee said:


> - LV agenda
> - Makeup bag
> - Kate Spade wallet
> - Michael Kors card holder




Love the pouch!  My daughter has one too and it always makes me smile!


----------



## ScottyGal

Oryx816 said:


> Love the pouch!  My daughter has one too and it always makes me smile!



Thank you, I love it - anything with animals on it is perfect for me &#128512;&#128062;&#128149;


----------



## tmarist

sbuxaddict said:


> Your Shiba is adorable!


Sushi and I both say thank you!


----------



## tmarist

sbuxaddict said:


> Your Shiba is adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## tmarist

sophia618 said:


> Omg, love your pic and your shiba!  My daughter was just looking for Shiba-inu on the Internet (as a pet!) after watching "hachi" movie...we even went to Tokyo Shibuya station last summer to see statue of Hachi-ko.   your picture inspired me to use my curieuse wallet & artsy.  Time to switch!  Thank you for sharing your beautiful picture!


thank you! oh my gosh I love that movie.. I went to the same station to see the statue a few years ago too! Shibas are the best  I wish your daughter luck if she's still looking! And yes, I though today was the perfect day to wear them together. There's something about canvas and leather together that just works so perfectly


----------



## MsAnne

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2864999
> View attachment 2865000
> 
> Apt to change soon now that i got a new iPad (gold!) the scalloped pouch will prob be moved to computer bag, but I want a translucent make up pouch... Gold detailing of course.
> Planner is sugar paper la. I had the blue infini agenda and I never used it so I ended up selling.


I love these! so pretty to look at especially all  the golden details


----------



## Louisgyal37

Switched out from sully to speedy 35 for today....


----------



## KTScrlet

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2864999
> View attachment 2865000
> 
> Apt to change soon now that i got a new iPad (gold!) the scalloped pouch will prob be moved to computer bag, but I want a translucent make up pouch... Gold detailing of course.
> Planner is sugar paper la. I had the blue infini agenda and I never used it so I ended up selling.



So beautiful and elegant


----------



## sbuxaddict

Louisgyal37 said:


> Switched out from sully to speedy 35 for today....



Love all your accessories! Especially that fluff ball  where is it from?


----------



## Louisgyal37

sbuxaddict said:


> Love all your accessories! Especially that fluff ball  where is it from?



Thank you!! The fluff ball is a MK charm purchased from Macy's


----------



## sbuxaddict

Louisgyal37 said:


> Thank you!! The fluff ball is a MK charm purchased from Macy's



Oh how funny, I have a cream one from him and didn't know it came in red. Thanks for the info!


----------



## julip5

Hello! I've been more of a reader than a poster, but I thought I'd share what's in my Reggia - I purchased it on the 1st of the year, and I absolutely love it! Also included how it compares to Sully MM and Portobello GM. Love all your pics and ideas!


----------



## vanhornink

catbaby1 said:


> I've seen a few mentions of hand sanitizer- I am deathly afraid to carry this in my new delightful, but I'm a touch OCD and need it with me! For those of you who carry it, is it loose? Inside a zippered pocket? Anyone ever had one pop open and spill?



Yes I have had an experience of having one hanging off my bag, it was a Coach bag, all of a sudden I realized the cap had come off and it was all over the one side of my bag, I quickly cleaned it off and I was lucky that it didnt ruin the bag but from that day on I keep one in my bag but its kept in a pocket to where its kept sitting up. I will never hang one of those on my bag again.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

julip5 said:


> Hello! I've been more of a reader than a poster, but I thought I'd share what's in my Reggia - I purchased it on the 1st of the year, and I absolutely love it! Also included how it compares to Sully MM and Portobello GM. Love all your pics and ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866166
> View attachment 2866167
> View attachment 2866168
> View attachment 2866169



3 great bags! Great taste!


----------



## julip5

Markxmikesmom said:


> 3 great bags! Great taste!




Thank you - I've seen your bags too in various posts, so right back atcha! &#128516;


----------



## Markxmikesmom

julip5 said:


> Thank you - I've seen your bags too in various posts, so right back atcha! &#128516;



Aww! Thanks!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

miss_chiff said:


> What's NOT in your bag...your cles'! Hope it turns up. Maybe look under or to the side of the car seat.



Ha! Good one! 
It's not in the car. I have a car that senses the key and will start.. No luck!


----------



## miss_chiff

Markxmikesmom said:


> Aww! Thanks!



What's NOT in your bag...your cles'! Hope it turns up. Maybe look under or to the side of the car seat.


----------



## Loveluxury13

&#128515;&#127801;


----------



## princeali189

AAxxx said:


> Nice one!! Very organized!! Good luck in your final semester!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mrs LV

catbaby1 said:


> I've seen a few mentions of hand sanitizer- I am deathly afraid to carry this in my new delightful, but I'm a touch OCD and need it with me! For those of you who carry it, is it loose? Inside a zippered pocket? Anyone ever had one pop open and spill?




I keep my hand sanitizer in either my minipouchette along with some other stuff like napkins, lipgloss etc. or in a sunglass case. You know the soft kind with drawstring.


----------



## bbhad96

LVjohn said:


> Whats inside my LV?? Oh just my little prairie dog Moose! Shes in her lv pet carrier




Unbelievable!!! That is one spoiled (I know, she's just loved&#128522 prairie dog! But how adorable! Simply irresistible. 
My guinea pig is now telling me he needs an LV carrier!


----------



## Nordic princess

What's in my new Speedy?

Dior mini saddle: contains make-up, Hermes-miniatyre perfum and a hairclip
Dolce&Gabbana pouch with my keys inside
Chanel scarf
Chanel wallet


----------



## Nordic princess

Louisgyal37 said:


> Switched out from sully to speedy 35 for today....



I love your stuff! Just beautiful &#128525;


----------



## Nordic princess

julip5 said:


> Hello! I've been more of a reader than a poster, but I thought I'd share what's in my Reggia - I purchased it on the 1st of the year, and I absolutely love it! Also included how it compares to Sully MM and Portobello GM. Love all your pics and ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866166
> View attachment 2866167
> View attachment 2866168
> View attachment 2866169



Very nice!!


----------



## ScottyGal

- coursework
- chocolate bar
- LV agenda
- Kate Spade wallet
- Michael Kors card holder 
- Makeup bag
- BlackBerry


----------



## Louisgyal37

Nordic princess said:


> I love your stuff! Just beautiful &#128525;



Thank you!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

_Lee said:


> - coursework
> - chocolate bar
> - LV agenda
> - Kate Spade wallet
> - Michael Kors card holder
> - Makeup bag
> - BlackBerry



Those aero chocolates are divine!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louisgyal37 said:


> Those aero chocolates are divine!!!



One of my favourite chocolates! The mint is lovely, and the orange is pretty nice too &#128522;&#127851;


----------



## pystarstyle

Shall begin my 1st post with a what's in my bag &#10084;


----------



## Rani

julip5 said:


> Hello! I've been more of a reader than a poster, but I thought I'd share what's in my Reggia - I purchased it on the 1st of the year, and I absolutely love it! Also included how it compares to Sully MM and Portobello GM. Love all your pics and ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866166
> View attachment 2866167
> View attachment 2866168
> View attachment 2866169



Love all 3 of your bags! Which one is the easiest to use?


----------



## RoseyLV08

pystarstyle said:


> Shall begin my 1st post with a what's in my bag &#10084;



Perfect first post . I love all your lovely items and beautiful speedy b


----------



## Pavla

Louisgyal37 said:


> Switched out from sully to speedy 35 for today....



Oh, I love this picture! So many lovely pieces, beautifully matching together!


----------



## sbuxaddict

pystarstyle said:


> Shall begin my 1st post with a what's in my bag &#10084;



The patina is stunning!


----------



## julip5

Nordic princess said:


> Very nice!!






Rani said:


> Love all 3 of your bags! Which one is the easiest to use?



Thank you both! 


Hmmm  well gosh, I love something about all of them, but I guess for ease of use, I would have to say the Reggia. It was love at first sight when I saw it at the store, and it hadn't even been on my radar. The combination of the large interior zip pocket, D-ring, relatively shallow profile, and comfortable strap makes this a nearly perfect bag for me. The strap drop is comfortable while still providing enough security in most situations. It has really good weight distribution and also a satisfying amount of sag, as I prefer bags with less structure. I love my new little mini pochette because it make it easy in and out while shopping. 

My DH really likes this bag because when I asked him to get something out of it the other day, he came back saying he had never seen my bag so organized as he could find what I needed immediately


----------



## julip5

Nordic princess said:


> What's in my new Speedy?
> 
> Dior mini saddle: contains make-up, Hermes-miniatyre perfum and a hairclip
> Dolce&Gabbana pouch with my keys inside
> Chanel scarf
> Chanel wallet



Gorgy!!


----------



## Nordic princess

julip5 said:


> Gorgy!!



Thank you so much! &#128144;


----------



## LVMom07

Nordic princess said:


> What's in my new Speedy?
> 
> Dior mini saddle: contains make-up, Hermes-miniatyre perfum and a hairclip
> Dolce&Gabbana pouch with my keys inside
> Chanel scarf
> Chanel wallet



Gorgeous !!! How are you liking your new speedy DE ? I am thinking of getting one in the b version same print and size


----------



## Nordic princess

LVMom07 said:


> Gorgeous !!! How are you liking your new speedy DE ? I am thinking of getting one in the b version same print and size



Thank you! I love it! I was first confused about the size between 30 and 35, because I am quite tall, but when I tried the 30 at the boutique I didn't doubt anymore! It fits all my stuff what I need with room to spare, plus I like how it matches almost everything! You cant go wrong with Speedy 30, the B version is gorgeous too!


----------



## angeles.cafe

pystarstyle said:


> Shall begin my 1st post with a what's in my bag &#10084;


What is your flowery in this picture? Everything is lovely, but the flowery thing is very attractive


----------



## LVoeletters

_Lee said:


> - coursework
> - chocolate bar
> - LV agenda
> - Kate Spade wallet
> - Michael Kors card holder
> - Makeup bag
> - BlackBerry




YOur cosmetic purse cracks me up its too cute!


----------



## ScottyGal

LVoeletters said:


> YOur cosmetic purse cracks me up its too cute!



Haha, thanks &#128512;. Pugs are so cute! &#128054;


----------



## pystarstyle

RoseyLV08 said:


> Perfect first post . I love all your lovely items and beautiful speedy b





sbuxaddict said:


> The patina is stunning!





angeles.cafe said:


> What is your flowery in this picture? Everything is lovely, but the flowery thing is very attractive



Thank you all!!! 

The yellow flowery thing is a tissue holder I purchased from a shop called Naraya in Thailand.


----------



## vhenna

inside my Speedy B 30.


----------



## sbuxaddict

vhenna said:


> View attachment 2869855
> 
> 
> inside my Speedy B 30.



Lovely photo! how do you like that wallet?


----------



## vhenna

sbuxaddict said:


> Lovely photo! how do you like that wallet?



thanks! Clemence is the perfect wallet. I want my wallet to be full-size but not huge like the zippy organizer. The only bad thing is a passport doesn't fit inside, but luckily I have the mini pochette where I can keep it when I need it. It's also very reasonably priced compared to other LV wallets. I had Josephine wallet before but I sold it to fund this pretty baby!


----------



## Camaro Chic

A bag full of monogram is a thing of beauty and a joy forever!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2864999
> View attachment 2865000
> 
> Apt to change soon now that i got a new iPad (gold!) the scalloped pouch will prob be moved to computer bag, but I want a translucent make up pouch... Gold detailing of course.
> Planner is sugar paper la. I had the blue infini agenda and I never used it so I ended up selling.


Hola, visiting from the Coach forum. Love the coordinating pouches! I try to do the same with my bags as well; but now I'm inspired to mix prints too


----------



## Itsmisssonja

Zszdvvfdb x xx  ,p


----------



## sbuxaddict

vhenna said:


> thanks! Clemence is the perfect wallet. I want my wallet to be full-size but not huge like the zippy organizer. The only bad thing is a passport doesn't fit inside, but luckily I have the mini pochette where I can keep it when I need it. It's also very reasonably priced compared to other LV wallets. I had Josephine wallet before but I sold it to fund this pretty baby!



Ah thanks, glad to hear you like it! I've been eyeing it


----------



## Teapot000

What purse is that and can you post another pic? She may be exactly what I've   been looking for.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Teapot000 said:


> What purse is that and can you post another pic? She may be exactly what I've   been looking for.


 
Who? I can try to help identify


----------



## Teapot000

I think the pic was on page 66 or 67. For some reason i cant get back to it. It looked like a crossbody in empreinte in a pinkish color. Thank you so much for your help, everyone here is so nice.


----------



## kvtindc

Teapot000 said:


> I think the pic was on page 66 or 67. For some reason i cant get back to it. It looked like a crossbody in empreinte in a pinkish color. Thank you so much for your help, everyone here is so nice.



Looks like the Fascinante! I have one in Grenat...it's an awesome bag!


----------



## merekat703

_Lee said:


> - coursework
> - chocolate bar
> - LV agenda
> - Kate Spade wallet
> - Michael Kors card holder
> - Makeup bag
> - BlackBerry


Is your planner the PM? The loop fit a Swarovski pen? I can't fit any pen in my pen loop!


----------



## ScottyGal

merekat703 said:


> Is your planner the PM? The loop fit a Swarovski pen? I can't fit any pen in my pen loop!



The pen doesnt fit in to the tiny loop, so i just tuck it in to the strap when the agenda is closed


----------



## merekat703

_Lee said:


> The pen doesnt fit in to the tiny loop, so i just tuck it in to the strap when the agenda is closed


Ok I see. I should try that, I can't find any pen to stick in the loop.


----------



## for3v3rz

A peek of inside my new totally pm. Been using smaller bags instead of bigger ones lately.


----------



## Rani

for3v3rz said:


> A peek of inside my new totally pm. Been using smaller bags instead of bigger ones lately.
> 
> View attachment 2871947



Looks nice and compact. Are you enjoying using a smaller bag? Does the Totally pm maintain its shape well?


----------



## Nordic princess

Camaro Chic said:


> A bag full of monogram is a thing of beauty and a joy forever!



Lovely!! What is that bag- looks lovely and I like the style and patina!! Is your perfume Hermes les jardin sur de nil? I have that and love it!!


----------



## bag-princess

Camaro Chic said:


> A bag full of monogram is a thing of beauty and a joy forever!




it sure is!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lapreciosask

for3v3rz said:


> A peek of inside my new totally pm. Been using smaller bags instead of bigger ones lately.
> 
> View attachment 2871947



I'm debating on which Totally to get, either PM or MM. Does the PM fit a letter-sized paper?


----------



## Arlene619

What's inside my messy Speedy B??? 
I applaud women who keep their bags so nice and tidy &#128522;
Long origami wallet/key pouch/round 6-ring key holder/Celine case/Eos/MC cles/DEzcp/mini pochette/feminine products/random papers/ipad mini


----------



## sherimehling

A look inside my Speedy 25 Empreinte Infini


----------



## Camaro Chic

Nordic princess said:


> Lovely!! What is that bag- looks lovely and I like the style and patina!! Is your perfume Hermes les jardin sur de nil? I have that and love it!!




Thank you! It is the Boulogne 30. Discontinued but easy to find affordably on eBay; it's a very versatile bag and I really love it!

The perfume is Un Jardin Sur le Toit, actually-- I am an H perfume junkie and it is by far my favourite  I love Nil as well though! They do perfumes so well


----------



## lilmermaid264

First time posting what's inside, I like to keep things light.   Thanks for letting me share! Speedy 25


----------



## Wendy.C

What inside my Neverfull MM


----------



## for3v3rz

lapreciosask said:


> I'm debating on which Totally to get, either PM or MM. Does the PM fit a letter-sized paper?



The PM will fit a letter. Is actually pretty roomy inside. Is like a Neverfull MM clinch on the sides.


----------



## for3v3rz

Rani said:


> Looks nice and compact. Are you enjoying using a smaller bag? Does the Totally pm maintain its shape well?



Yes with zipper on top it does maintain its shape. Is much roomy without the organizer. But I like to use it to help me keep organize.


----------



## lapreciosask

for3v3rz said:


> The PM will fit a letter. Is actually pretty roomy inside. Is like a Neverfull MM clinch on the sides.



Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

merekat703 said:


> Ok I see. I should try that, I can't find any pen to stick in the loop.



You might check out the Tiffany purse pen:  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+235+2&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

YouTube videos show that this fits. Good luck!


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm mid swapping out of cosmetic cases and wallets. I know I'm in the minority. I was considering a zcp but when I saw this wallet at tory burch last week I couldn't resist. I find it so cute. I am likely going to get a new cles instead. This weekend because of the storm. The blue cosmetic case has all of my daily make up. I'm still trying to figure out what to pack in this purse versus my travel stuff bc i have to commute between two major cities this year 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the agenda is also sugar paper. It's adorable in person and super handy because it organizes you with bullet points and lists for each day. Highly reccomend it even as a desk agenda as it is spiral bound and can sit on its own.


----------



## montana_patina

Keeping it simple with Alma BB


----------



## LVoeletters

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Hola, visiting from the Coach forum. Love the coordinating pouches! I try to do the same with my bags as well; but now I'm inspired to mix prints too




Thank you! Idk if they are still at michaels but they were such a steal especially with 50% coupon


----------



## LVoeletters

KTScrlet said:


> So beautiful and elegant




Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

sophia618 said:


> Love your bag and contents!  Beautiful!!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## LVoeletters

Crazy Bag said:


> I guess I don't carry much nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> My iPhone is missing in picture..




Love your coeur charm! What do you keep inside of it?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you! Idk if they are still at michaels but they were such a steal especially with 50% coupon


Thanks; good to know!


----------



## San1405

LVoeletters said:


> I'm mid swapping out of cosmetic cases and wallets. I know I'm in the minority. I was considering a zcp but when I saw this wallet at tory burch last week I couldn't resist. I find it so cute. I am likely going to get a new cles instead. This weekend because of the storm. The blue cosmetic case has all of my daily make up. I'm still trying to figure out what to pack in this purse versus my travel stuff bc i have to commute between two major cities this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the agenda is also sugar paper. It's adorable in person and super handy because it organizes you with bullet points and lists for each day. Highly reccomend it even as a desk agenda as it is spiral bound and can sit on its own.


I love the entire contents of your purse but that wallet is absolutely adorable! May I ask where you got it/the name of it?


----------



## sbuxaddict

montana_patina said:


> Keeping it simple with Alma BB
> 
> View attachment 2876296




Love the diversity!


----------



## LVoeletters

San1405 said:


> I love the entire contents of your purse but that wallet is absolutely adorable! May I ask where you got it/the name of it?




Thank you! Which one the striped purple or the blue and silver zippy?


----------



## San1405

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you! Which one the striped purple or the blue and silver zippy?


The blue and silver zippy


----------



## MissChris

merekat703 said:


> Ok I see. I should try that, I can't find any pen to stick in the loop.



Wellspring.com makes cute little pens that fit the pm agenda perfectly...I attached a picture of mine.  They sell a 2-pack for $4.99 (under 'refills') and the pens are really good quality.


----------



## Dawn72

Inside my SC PM


----------



## nora ramos

MissChris said:


> Wellspring.com makes cute little pens that fit the pm agenda perfectly...I attached a picture of mine.  They sell a 2-pack for $4.99 (under 'refills') and the pens are really good quality.


Hi! I just read this post about the pens and got SO EXCITED!!!! I've been searching high and low for a pen that will fit my pm agenda.... I followed the link and it brought me to the wrong webpage&#128546;
Does anyone else know where I can get a small pen, but not have to spend hundreds of dollars??


----------



## bunnyr

nora ramos said:


> Hi! I just read this post about the pens and got SO EXCITED!!!! I've been searching high and low for a pen that will fit my pm agenda.... I followed the link and it brought me to the wrong webpage&#128546;
> 
> Does anyone else know where I can get a small pen, but not have to spend hundreds of dollars??




Tiffany pen $120..


----------



## Louisgyal37

Inside my delightful today...


----------



## AnnaFreud

merekat703 said:


> Ok I see. I should try that, I can't find any pen to stick in the loop.




The Zebra T3 mini pen also fits. I just got one for my Epi Agenda PM. You can buy them from Amazon, Ebay, or jetpens.com. Also super cheap ($5). HTH


----------



## MissChiara

nora ramos said:


> Hi! I just read this post about the pens and got SO EXCITED!!!! I've been searching high and low for a pen that will fit my pm agenda.... I followed the link and it brought me to the wrong webpage&#128546;
> Does anyone else know where I can get a small pen, but not have to spend hundreds of dollars??



I use a Smythson pencil in my pm, it's about 30 $, fits perfectly!


----------



## MissChiara




----------



## MissChiara




----------



## bag-princess

MissChris said:


> Wellspring.com makes cute little pens that fit the pm agenda perfectly...I attached a picture of mine.  They sell a 2-pack for $4.99 (under 'refills') and the pens are really good quality.





the correct addy is wellspringgift.com



the one you posted is for some kind of software company.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bags_4_life

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside my delightful today...


Beautiful! Love the variety and colours


----------



## nora ramos

View attachment 2879204
View attachment 2879205
View attachment 2879206

My gorgeous and beloved delightful gm and what I've been carrying lately...
Inside is-
Toiletry pouch 19
Mono pochette (old model)
Mini papillon pochette in mono
Emilie wallet in fuchsia
Simple checkbook wallet in mono
6key multicles in fuchsia
Small 6 ring agenda pm in mono
Mono pocket organizer
Mini pochette in mono
Etui phone case (not used for phone)
Mono key cles
D&G sunnies and D&G prescription glasses
Tom ford sunnies
Ray ban sunnies
(I know I carry way too many glasses- but my bag is big enough)
And I also always carry my iPhone
6+ inside front zipper, but I was using it to take pics and to post&#128522;


----------



## nora ramos

Looks like I had a problem with my attachments- I'm going to repost pics...


----------



## nora ramos

Thank you bunnyr and MissChiara


----------



## kerz23

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside my delightful today...




I love it!!!


----------



## bag-princess

nora ramos said:


> Looks like I had a problem with my attachments- I'm going to repost pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879226
> View attachment 2879227
> View attachment 2879228





absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## NWGal

nora ramos said:


> Hi! I just read this post about the pens and got SO EXCITED!!!! I've been searching high and low for a pen that will fit my pm agenda.... I followed the link and it brought me to the wrong webpage&#128546;
> Does anyone else know where I can get a small pen, but not have to spend hundreds of dollars??



I bought one of these, it fit perfectly and worked perfectly! 

http://www.amazon.com/Zebra-Ballpoi...a_nav_t_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0RT5BQB2892879296G0N


----------



## Louisgyal37

kerz23 said:


> I love it!!!


Thanks much!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

nora ramos said:


> Looks like I had a problem with my attachments- I'm going to repost pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879226
> View attachment 2879227
> View attachment 2879228


Mono mania!!! Love it!!!


----------



## soleilnoir

nora ramos said:


> Looks like I had a problem with my attachments- I'm going to repost pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879226
> View attachment 2879227
> View attachment 2879228



gorgeous! I cannot wait for Delightful in DE


----------



## Dawn72

In Sofia PM:
1. Novel
2. Dauphine wallet
3. Hard sunglasses case
4. Moleskine notebook 
5. Prada zipped envelope 
6. Cosmetic pouch


----------



## nora ramos

Bag-princess &#128522;Thank you!!!


----------



## nora ramos

Soleilnoir- I know!!! I'm dying to see them in person!!!! I am pretty sure I want another delightful, I love her so much..... DA this time maybe&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nora ramos

Louisgyal37- thank you!! In case you couldn't tell, I'm a monogram girl lol&#128522;


----------



## Gemmathilde

Inside my SC PM in noir:


----------



## handbagjunkie00

bunnyr said:


> tiffany pen $120..



+1


----------



## Miss_Evie

nora ramos said:


> Looks like I had a problem with my attachments- I'm going to repost pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879226
> View attachment 2879227
> View attachment 2879228



Wow wow wow!! Love!!


----------



## nora ramos

Miss_Evie- Thank you!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## axelmontiel3

I have a video on whats in my toiletry 26 that i use as a clutch! 

http://youtu.be/DWC0fV2uzT4


----------



## MissChris

nora ramos said:


> Hi! I just read this post about the pens and got SO EXCITED!!!! I've been searching high and low for a pen that will fit my pm agenda.... I followed the link and it brought me to the wrong webpage&#128546;
> Does anyone else know where I can get a small pen, but not have to spend hundreds of dollars??





bag-princess said:


> the correct addy is wellspringgift.com
> 
> 
> 
> the one you posted is for some kind of software company.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Ooops, sorry...yes, I typed 'wellspring.com' instead of 'wellspringgift.com'...these pens are great for the pm agenda.


----------



## bag-princess

MissChris said:


> Ooops, sorry...yes, I typed 'wellspring.com' instead of 'wellspringgift.com'...these pens are great for the pm agenda.





i am so glad you posted about them!!  i had been looking for one for my agenda! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lindaakin

In my speedy 35 

1. LV never full pochette
2. Juicy makeup bag
3. Tory burch wallet
4. Chaming Charlie pouch/clutch 
5.Agenda/ notebook
6. Tissues
7. MK compact wallet


----------



## MissChris

bag-princess said:


> i am so glad you posted about them!!  i had been looking for one for my agenda!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Oh good, I'm so glad!  :tpfrox:


----------



## My_vo

Inside my speedy 35 B azur

 MONO MINI POCHETTE

 AZUR MINI POCHETTE 

 FAVORITE PM AZUR

 4 key holder azur

 LE koala agenda pm 

 KEY CLES

 zippy rose litchi 

 hair brush 

 cross body strap for speedy

 multicolor black cosmetic 

 (not pictured) cell 



	

		
			
		

		
	
phone


----------



## sophia618

My_vo said:


> Inside my speedy 35 B azur
> 
>  MONO MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  AZUR MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  FAVORITE PM AZUR
> 
>  4 key holder azur
> 
>  LE koala agenda pm
> 
>  KEY CLES
> 
>  zippy rose litchi
> 
>  hair brush
> 
>  cross body strap for speedy
> 
>  multicolor black cosmetic
> 
>  (not pictured) cell
> 
> View attachment 2883147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883146


Pretty!!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## shopgirl0047

My_vo said:


> Inside my speedy 35 B azur
> 
>  MONO MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  AZUR MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  FAVORITE PM AZUR
> 
>  4 key holder azur
> 
>  LE koala agenda pm
> 
>  KEY CLES
> 
>  zippy rose litchi
> 
>  hair brush
> 
>  cross body strap for speedy
> 
>  multicolor black cosmetic
> 
>  (not pictured) cell
> 
> View attachment 2883147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883146


LOVE all your accessories!


----------



## mrs.zeigler

My_vo said:


> Inside my speedy 35 B azur
> 
>  MONO MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  AZUR MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  FAVORITE PM AZUR
> 
>  4 key holder azur
> 
>  LE koala agenda pm
> 
>  KEY CLES
> 
>  zippy rose litchi
> 
>  hair brush
> 
>  cross body strap for speedy
> 
>  multicolor black cosmetic
> 
>  (not pictured) cell
> 
> View attachment 2883147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883146



 Do you love your favorite?! I was debating on that. I love the idea of it being both a couch and cross body


----------



## My_vo

mrs.zeigler said:


> Do you love your favorite?! I was debating on that. I love the idea of it being both a couch and cross body



I love my favorite! It's so perfect fits in most my bags and I use it for date night and it fits everything I need for the night HTH &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## birthdaycake

My_vo said:


> Inside my speedy 35 B azur
> 
>  MONO MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  AZUR MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  FAVORITE PM AZUR
> 
>  4 key holder azur
> 
>  LE koala agenda pm
> 
>  KEY CLES
> 
>  zippy rose litchi
> 
>  hair brush
> 
>  cross body strap for speedy
> 
>  multicolor black cosmetic
> 
>  (not pictured) cell
> 
> View attachment 2883147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883146




Pretty! Love the variety of patterns in your SLGs.


----------



## mrs.zeigler

My_vo said:


> I love my favorite! It's so perfect fits in most my bags and I use it for date night and it fits everything I need for the night HTH &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



I'm getting the speedy 30. And I have the neverfull mm and the artsy... think I'd be ok?? &#128522;


----------



## shopgirl0047

What's inside my Neverfull mm.


----------



## My_vo

mrs.zeigler said:


> I'm getting the speedy 30. And I have the neverfull mm and the artsy... think I'd be ok?? &#128522;




Oh yes the 30 is my favorite! I had that at first and I sold it to fund my brea missed it so much I decided to try the 35. I prefer the 30 though &#128521; good luck


----------



## uhpharm01

My_vo said:


> Inside my speedy 35 B azur
> 
>  MONO MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  AZUR MINI POCHETTE
> 
>  FAVORITE PM AZUR
> 
>  4 key holder azur
> 
>  LE koala agenda pm
> 
>  KEY CLES
> 
>  zippy rose litchi
> 
>  hair brush
> 
>  cross body strap for speedy
> 
>  multicolor black cosmetic
> 
>  (not pictured) cell
> 
> View attachment 2883147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883146



So cute.  I just love the zippy.


----------



## jayzanatta

Inside my DA 35
- change pad
- wipes case
- monogram pochette 
( filled with lotion , mini perfume , tampons )
- key chain
- Mickey Mouse toy
- gucci zip wallet
- clear case with diapers & bum cream
- headphones
- container with pacifier & pills


----------



## Cinnamon718

In my Neverfull DE MM.


----------



## lvmb

MissChris said:


> Ooops, sorry...yes, I typed 'wellspring.com' instead of 'wellspringgift.com'...these pens are great for the pm agenda.


i found an older "Cross" pen that fit into my PM agenda perfectly.
Here's a pic to show you!

Good luck!


----------



## AnnaFreud

lvmb said:


> i found an older "Cross" pen that fit into my PM agenda perfectly.
> 
> Here's a pic to show you!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!




I used to have the same pen! I wonder where it is now.


----------



## AnnaFreud

jayzanatta said:


> View attachment 2884506
> 
> Inside my DA 35
> - change pad
> - wipes case
> - monogram pochette
> ( filled with lotion , mini perfume , tampons )
> - key chain
> - Mickey Mouse toy
> - gucci zip wallet
> - clear case with diapers & bum cream
> - headphones
> - container with pacifier & pills




Can I ask how old your toddler is? I carry around the same type of items for my DS except I keep his stuff in a separate bag. Maybe I should consolidate like you did.


----------



## jayzanatta

My baby


----------



## jayzanatta

AnnaFreud , my baby is 4 months ! I used to have 2 seperate bags as well but I feel like it's that much more work! I either use my 35 or my neverfull! They both fit everything I need typically.  

I pressed send to quick ^^


----------



## sophia618

Yesterday.


----------



## candiebear

sophia618 said:


> Yesterday.



your speedy looks deliciously smooshy!


----------



## amajoh

sophia618 said:


> Yesterday.




&#128525; those colors are tdf!


----------



## bamadancer

sophia618 said:


> Yesterday.




What do you use your monogram wallet for? (I believe it's the Marie?) I have it too but idk what other uses I can get out of it besides a wallet! TIA


----------



## Leo the Lion

sophia618 said:


> Yesterday.


Love your bag and your goodies inside. What a nice variety!


----------



## Louish

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"




Absolutely fantastic! Fun and colourful shots. I love them!


----------



## Louish

sophia618 said:


> Yesterday.



I'm on a bag and SLG ban now for the foreseeable future but when I'm allowed to buy new pieces I think I'm going to branch away from mono etc and get some colour in my bags. I love the pinks in your bag! So pretty


----------



## Louish

So this is what's inside my 5 year old DE Neverfull when I go to work:

Mulberry continental wallet
Diary & pen
Zippy ring holder
Compact mirror
LV mono cles (house keys inside)
Kindle Paperwhite with cover
Small pouch with meds, tissues, plasters etc
Umbrella
Ugg gloves
Fold up bag
Cosmetic bag
iPhone 6 (taking photo)





And it's still really light to carry! I couldn't reccomend this bag enough.


----------



## LVoeletters

San1405 said:


> I love the entire contents of your purse but that wallet is absolutely adorable! May I ask where you got it/the name of it?




Tory burch


----------



## nursie

Inside my Delightful PM ... And yes I pull out things to match the holiday, happy Valentines. The pouch I borrowed from my Neverfull MM


----------



## KTScrlet

sophia618 said:


> Yesterday.



 everything


----------



## Cassdur11

Coach soft wallet
Catseye London coin purse
The Help (book)
Hair brush
Ray bans
Tissues
Sanitizer
L'occotaine hand lotion
Burt's Bees Chapstick
Sephora cosmetic pouch:
        Phone charger
        Blotting papers
        Lipstick
        Ibuprofen
        Ear phones
        Mirror
        Tweezers


----------



## Cassdur11

That's a Neverfull PM by the way, lol.


----------



## Lvgirl101

How much fun!  Good ideas on other accessories to buy too. &#128525;


----------



## Lvgirl101

In my delightful today.....


----------



## kerunchboi

Lvgirl101 said:


> In my delightful today.....



Nice!! What's that purple LV btw? I've never seen that before


----------



## Lvgirl101

kerunchboi said:


> Nice!! What's that purple LV btw? I've never seen that before


Thanks!!!! Its a pochette  from the cosmic collection, I think it was a spring 2010 limited. They had pink and purple.  They also made totes, and bag charms in the collection.  I like it for color.  I bought it for my daughters birthday off EBay, and my sister bought her a vernis pochette.


----------



## Consultantmom

sophia618 said:


> Yesterday.


 
Love the colors & variety...nice!


----------



## Jordyaddict

What's been in side my speedy b 25 DE for the weekend . Just going to change it back into my work bag


----------



## Wendy.C

Lvgirl101 said:


> In my delightful today.....


Like your lily mask sunnies. I'm planning on getting it too. How you find it?


----------



## Lvgirl101

Wendy.C said:


> Like your lily mask sunnies. I'm planning on getting it too. How you find it?


Thank you dear.  I actually just bought them brand new off EBay last week.  The guy bought as a gift for his wife, they were too big for her.  400$. I was at Louis Vuitton last weekend, and saw the plain lily.  Couldnt get my mind off them, so I sold my Soupcon honeys on tradesy to buy the lily, then was cruising through EBay, saw these and grabbed them up, the mask are discontinued in silver.  But they may have a few left in gold&#55357;&#56845;they are super awesome.


----------



## laprofff




----------



## darlinga

My emp infini 25, galet curieuse compact, noir key pouch, milla, and mini pouchette. &#128156;


----------



## Ddommen

Neverfull PM


----------



## Camaro Chic

Carrying my new MC Speedy today! Here's what's inside.


----------



## Klvoe

Here's what's in my speedy 30. 

Tiffany Sunglasses
3 Ipsy bags - I love this service FYI! 
DE Key Cles
DE Cosmetic Pouch 
Chanel Card holder
Monogram 6 Key holder in fuchsia
Monogram Josephine wallet in fuchsia
And of course some double mint gum


----------



## sophia618

amajoh said:


> &#128525; those colors are tdf!



Thank you!


----------



## sophia618

candiebear said:


> your speedy looks deliciously smooshy!



Thank you.   
It's almost too slouchy now.  lol


----------



## sophia618

bamadancer said:


> What do you use your monogram wallet for? (I believe it's the Marie?) I have it too but idk what other uses I can get out of it besides a wallet! TIA



Maybe you were talking about Milla??  Mine is mm size and I use it for "work" money and misc bank papers.  

I cut little coupon holder (target dollerspot!) and using it inside to separate bills.


----------



## sophia618

Leo the Lion said:


> Love your bag and your goodies inside. What a nice variety!



Thank you!  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sophia618

Louish said:


> I'm on a bag and SLG ban now for the foreseeable future but when I'm allowed to buy new pieces I think I'm going to branch away from mono etc and get some colour in my bags. I love the pinks in your bag! So pretty



Thank you! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;
As much as I love mono, when I have too many of them in my bag, I can never find anything I need... lol 
One point, I had enough vernis in my bag, pink ones started to show some wear, even peeling problems, I'm settled with canvas or more durable leather to add some cuteness in my bag to make me little happier.


----------



## sophia618

KTScrlet said:


> everything


Thank you girl!  &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#127872;  I'm still waiting for your bag contents pics, wanna see!!  !


----------



## sophia618

Consultantmom said:


> Love the colors & variety...nice!


Thank you!


----------



## sophia618

darlinga said:


> My emp infini 25, galet curieuse compact, noir key pouch, milla, and mini pouchette. &#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891139


Love! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Purseobsessed12

My speedy 35 is big enough to carry everything I need!! Whenever anyone is in a pickle I got them!  Lol a full size cosmetic bag with a full face of makeup products (not designer just a regular bath and body works) a Michael kors jet set wallet, all sorts of body creams, post its, eclipse gum (car pack), prada sunglass case, Tory burch eye glass case, phone charger, head phones, Advil and of course pepper spray for personal protection!!


----------



## darlinga

sophia618 said:


> Love! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

Can't stop carrying her, emptied out my bag to see what the new cles would look like with everything. Def a change from all the blue I have been doing. Before that I was all about the amarante and back even further I was into indigo vernis and bright epi pieces.


Also have no idea why my primer was in my zip pouch.... I never carry anything more than lip pencils in my bag lol


----------



## laprofff

In my neverfull today! &#128092;&#128093;&#128091;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Louisgyal37

In my speedy B 30:


----------



## Louisgyal37

In my "new to me" trousse 23: the scatter of the mini pouches/ cles was driving me bananas so I needed a little more organization


----------



## Pandoravuitton

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2894589
> 
> View attachment 2894590
> 
> View attachment 2894591
> 
> View attachment 2894593
> 
> View attachment 2894594
> 
> View attachment 2894595
> 
> View attachment 2894596
> 
> In my neverfull today! &#128092;&#128093;&#128091;&#9786;&#65039;



I love your variety of SLGs! I was thinking about getting the toiletry 15 too but thought it was too similar to the mini pochette (which I already have), now I wanna run out and get it!


----------



## Fitjock1

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my "new to me" trousse 23: the scatter of the mini pouches/ cles was driving me bananas so I needed a little more organization


Wow, so many slg's in one bag. Love it


----------



## Dawn72

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2894590
> 
> In my neverfull today! &#128092;&#128093;&#128091;&#9786;&#65039;



I LOVE the look of your Agenda! I have one but stopped using it due to weight. Would you be so kind as to post What's in My Agenda so that I can get some ideas and inspiration?


----------



## uhpharm01

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my speedy B 30:



Wow.  That's alot stuff. That you're able to put into you speedy.


----------



## uhpharm01

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my speedy B 30:



What is that item on my the far left?
Thank you


----------



## Louisgyal37

uhpharm01 said:


> What is that item on my the far left?
> Thank you



The toiletry pouch? It's the trousse 23


----------



## MoiraKelly

Oh, seeing everybody's mini pouch and mini cles make me want to have some too!


----------



## KTScrlet

Camaro Chic said:


> Carrying my new MC Speedy today! Here's what's inside.



So pretty.  Love that bag.


----------



## for3v3rz

Went very light. The total weight of my Speedy 25 and everything in it is 1 pound or less. The little LongChamp coin purse fit so much (charging cable with car and walk plugs, floss, Advil, couple bandages, tweezer, hair ties, sample face cream, caremax lip gloss and nail clipper). Then I have my Gucci wallet, Prada 6 keys holder, Coach sunny, EOS, and a shopping bag since the Bay Area now charges for one. I been switching back and forth instead of the wallet using the key cles. Love that little guy. Without the wallet is definitely under a pound.


----------



## Lvgirl101

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my speedy B 30:


Do you like your mono sunglass case?  I am on the fence about buying one thinking my sunglasses will get crushed in my bag.  Is it pm or mm.


----------



## Oryx816

Lvgirl101 said:


> Do you like your mono sunglass case?  I am on the fence about buying one thinking my sunglasses will get crushed in my bag.  Is it pm or mm.




I also have the sunglass case and I just wanted to throw in my two cents.   I usually wear Chanel sunglasses but I find the cases too bulky, so I always wound up just tossing my glasses in my bags.  I decided to get the LV sunglass case (MM).  It has been a great piece.  I have now gotten in the habit of using it and my glasses are the better for it.  It is light, doesn't take up much space and can take the abuse of a purse's interior.  HTH!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Lvgirl101 said:


> Do you like your mono sunglass case?  I am on the fence about buying one thinking my sunglasses will get crushed in my bag.  Is it pm or mm.



I'm in agreement with ORYX816. I bought it originally for my LV iris mask but they were too bulky, then came across another pair that was thinner( ray ban like mask glasses) and soooo glad I kept my case. It's the mm size, super lightweight and protective. An amazing investment piece. Look at Minks4all's YouTube vid. She raves about it as well and has it in mono and azur. Highly recommend it!!


----------



## Lvgirl101

Oryx816 said:


> I also have the sunglass case and I just wanted to throw in my two cents.   I usually wear Chanel sunglasses but I find the cases too bulky, so I always wound up just tossing my glasses in my bags.  I decided to get the LV sunglass case (MM).  It has been a great piece.  I have now gotten in the habit of using it and my glasses are the better for it.  It is light, doesn't take up much space and can take the abuse of a purse's interior.  HTH!


Thanks Hun.  Helps me a lot. I have a pair of Lily mask sunnies and no LV store within 3 hours.  Wonder if they will fit in the mm case? The LV case they came with is too heavy and like you said bulky.


----------



## Lvgirl101

Louisgyal37 said:


> I'm in agreement with ORYX816. I bought it originally for my LV iris mask but they were too bulky, then came across another pair that was thinner( ray ban like mask glasses) and soooo glad I kept my case. It's the mm size, super lightweight and protective. An amazing investment piece. Look at Minks4all's YouTube vid. She raves about it as well and has it in mono and azur. Highly recommend it!!


Thank you dear.  I absolutely will look at the video.  It sounds like my lily mask will be too bulky for it, as was your iris.  However, I have a pair of strass and they are much smaller so should be great.  Thanks ladies


----------



## Louisgyal37

Lvgirl101 said:


> Thank you dear.  I absolutely will look at the video.  It sounds like my lily mask will be too bulky for it, as was your iris.  However, I have a pair of strass and they are much smaller so should be great.  Thanks ladies



Your welcome.. here's a pic to give you an idea of size in relation to the opening/fit:


----------



## Lvgirl101

Louisgyal37 said:


> Your welcome.. here's a pic to give you an idea of size in relation to the opening/fit:


That's very helpful.  Tsm.   With that being said, I think my strass will work, but it doesn't look like the Lilly's will fit.


----------



## KM7029

Love my Purse N small organizer!  It fits my Delightful PM and Speedy 25 perfectly.


----------



## NatalieChore

Neverfull MM


----------



## NatalieChore

<a href="http://s138.photobucket.com/user/nataliejameson/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image-74.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q254/nataliejameson/Mobile%20Uploads/image-74.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image-74.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Marey

Not much-this sucker is small, LOL. Just my Mini-Ellipse that I use as a makeup bag, my ID holder, and an asthma inhaler.


----------



## amrx87

In my delightful mm i have my xmas pochette (chargers and earbuds inside), my sarah wallet, and my cosmetic pouch ( hand cream chapstick ect inside)


----------



## Lilylovelv

#wimb


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Lilylovelv said:


> #wimb
> View attachment 2900450



Beautiful pieces including that iPhone case!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Markxmikesmom said:


> Beautiful pieces including that iPhone case!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Lilylovelv said:


> #wimb
> View attachment 2900450



Nice collection. Love that iphone case. Girl!!! Look at you !!! What colors are on your agenda ?

Thank you


----------



## bag-princess

Marey said:


> View attachment 2899034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much-this sucker is small, LOL. Just my Mini-Ellipse that I use as a makeup bag, my ID holder, and an asthma inhaler.




That mini ellipse is EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## carteraf

Totally loving my new speedy b 25


----------



## sophia618

In my artsy mm - right now.  &#128150;&#128522;


----------



## Lilylovelv

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice collection. Love that iphone case. Girl!!! Look at you !!! What colors are on your agenda ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Thank you so much!!! I used Fuchsia and Bleu Clair...it's even more gorgeous in person.


----------



## Fitjock1

Lilylovelv said:


> #wimb
> View attachment 2900450


What a pretty mix of prints and colors


----------



## cyuen

Here what's in my Pallas
Emilie wallet
Christmas pochette
Multicolore 4 key holder
DE key pouch
Umbrella
Lesportsac cosmetic pouch
Work fob
Hello Kitty coin purse
Reusable bag


----------



## gabsandme

Louisgyal37 said:


> Your welcome.. here's a pic to give you an idea of size in relation to the opening/fit:


 Are these still being made?  I can't find them on the website


----------



## Peggieben

A bag organizer inside my NF GM


----------



## merekat703

In my speedy 30


----------



## lilmermaid264

Speedy 25 damier ebene - longchamp cosmetic pouch, toiletry 15, Josephine wallet, burberry keyholder


----------



## Lvgirl101

What's in my port today.....
Rainy weather = No Vachetta


----------



## darlinga

Lvgirl101 said:


> What's in my port today.....
> 
> Rainy weather = No Vachetta




Love it!


----------



## pitterpatter

Inside my brand new speedy b 25


----------



## Louisgyal37

In my speedy B 25


----------



## Lvgirl101

darlinga said:


> Love it!


 thanks Hun


----------



## queenlobo26

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my speedy B 25



Love all your beautiful pieces!  Is that an Emilie wallet?  If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Lvgirl101

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my speedy B 25


Awesome variety.  I love your fuschia six key holder.   Was so undecided on that one, the Vernis ans the gm.


----------



## DivaNC

Lvgirl101 said:


> What's in my port today.....
> Rainy weather = No Vachetta



Love all the bright colors in your  bag.  I have a question about the Blossom Viollet Pochette.  Is it durable?  I saw a preloved one for sale and I'm thinking about getting it but I'm just worried that it will show wear easily and not as sturdy as the coated canvas pochettes.  What are your thoughts.  TIA.


----------



## Purseaholic6




----------



## Louisgyal37

queenlobo26 said:


> Love all your beautiful pieces!  Is that an Emilie wallet?  If so, how do you like it?



Funny you should ask...I just received the Emilie last Thursday in new condition with everything included which was surprising since its discontinued in the old style. I used to own this but  sold it in January and have been missing it ever since. I prefer the brass button. Needless to say, I won't be making that mistake again. I love the Emilie, lightweight, slim full size wallet that fits in smaller bags too...


----------



## Louisgyal37

Lvgirl101 said:


> Awesome variety.  I love your fuschia six key holder.   Was so undecided on that one, the Vernis ans the gm.



Thank you. I love it more than I thought I would


----------



## queenlobo26

Louisgyal37 said:


> Funny you should ask...I just received the Emilie last Thursday in new condition with everything included which was surprising since its discontinued in the old style. I used to own this but  sold it in January and have been missing it ever since. I prefer the brass button. Needless to say, I won't be making that mistake again. I love the Emilie, lightweight, slim full size wallet that fits in smaller bags too...



How cool!  Glad you got her back, I know the feeling...sold my Galliera, missed it and bought another! Lol!   I ordered the mono Sarah NM & want an Emilie too!


----------



## Louisgyal37

queenlobo26 said:


> How cool!  Glad you got her back, I know the feeling...sold my Galliera, missed it and bought another! Lol!   I ordered the mono Sarah NM & want an Emilie too!



Very nice!! Pls post a reveal when you get her


----------



## queenlobo26

Louisgyal37 said:


> Very nice!! Pls post a reveal when you get her



I definitely will


----------



## KTScrlet

sophia618 said:


> In my artsy mm - right now.  &#128150;&#128522;



Hey girl, where did you get the kitty keychain?


----------



## Klvoe

My speedy b 25 today.


----------



## Consultantmom

Lilylovelv said:


> #wimb
> View attachment 2900450


 
Love the variety!


----------



## Lvgirl101

DivaNC said:


> Love all the bright colors in your  bag.  I have a question about the Blossom Viollet Pochette.  Is it durable?  I saw a preloved one for sale and I'm thinking about getting it but I'm just worried that it will show wear easily and not as sturdy as the coated canvas pochettes.  What are your thoughts.  TIA.


Hi dear.  Thank you!!! 
It actually has held up very well.  It's not like the Vernis, so no fingerprints.  I actually bought it for my daughter for her birthday and my sister had already got her one, so I decided to use it for a while.  It's super cute.


----------



## Ivan4

Klvoe said:


> My speedy b 25 today.
> 
> View attachment 2904790
> 
> View attachment 2904791


Gorgeous! ..and inspirational!


----------



## Dianelv

Inside my eva


----------



## merekat703

Klvoe said:


> My speedy b 25 today.
> 
> View attachment 2904790
> 
> View attachment 2904791


Love it all!


----------



## merekat703

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my speedy B 25


Love all you slg!


----------



## Louisgyal37

merekat703 said:


> Love all you slg!



Thank you


----------



## KB90

Inside my speedy b 30


----------



## KB90

Klvoe said:


> My speedy b 25 today.
> 
> View attachment 2904790
> 
> View attachment 2904791




Love the pop of pink/fuchsia in your bag!


----------



## Klvoe

KB90 said:


> Love the pop of pink/fuchsia in your bag!



Thanks! I am a huge fan of the color pink, so I try to incorporate it in all of my bags


----------



## safida

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my speedy B 25



wow, i m amazed how 25 can fit so many things in


----------



## LVoeletters

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
took out my original HG (when I was in college) out for a short spin. Can you tell I'm going through a blue phase? Lol. Totally didn't realize an iPad fits in the alma!

So glad to finally find my blue lip clutch, it was limited edition from Nars.


----------



## KTScrlet

KB90 said:


> Inside my speedy b 30
> 
> View attachment 2905607



Lovely.


----------



## KTScrlet

Klvoe said:


> My speedy b 25 today.
> 
> View attachment 2904790
> 
> View attachment 2904791



Love the pink.


----------



## KTScrlet

Dianelv said:


> Inside my eva


Pretty.


----------



## KTScrlet

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my speedy B 25



Beautiful.


----------



## Louisgyal37

KB90 said:


> Inside my speedy b 30
> 
> View attachment 2905607


----------



## Louisgyal37

KTScrlet said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## Louisgyal37

safida said:


> wow, i m amazed how 25 can fit so many things in



Absolutely!! And there's more room for a scarf/shawl too


----------



## amajoh

Dianelv said:


> Inside my eva




&#128525; love all the pink!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

KB90 said:


> Inside my speedy b 30
> 
> View attachment 2905607



Love the mix!


----------



## DivaNC

Lvgirl101 said:


> Hi dear.  Thank you!!!
> It actually has held up very well.  It's not like the Vernis, so no fingerprints.  I actually bought it for my daughter for her birthday and my sister had already got her one, so I decided to use it for a while.  It's super cute.



Thank you so much for your reply.  I'm going to mull it over a bit more and decide if I want to pull the trigger.

update:  welp it seems I was too slow. I just went to check the site and the pochette is gone


----------



## Purseaholic6




----------



## KB90

KTScrlet said:


> Lovely.





Louisgyal37 said:


>





Markxmikesmom said:


> Love the mix!



Thank you


----------



## Dianelv

amajoh said:


> &#128525; love all the pink!


Thanks


----------



## Camaro Chic

Inside my MC Speedy.


----------



## queenlobo26

Camaro Chic said:


> Inside my MC Speedy.



Those are some yummy goodies!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Camaro Chic said:


> Inside my MC Speedy.



Wowzers!!! You can fit a lot in there!! Lovely eye candy


----------



## Txlvlovah23

I think the better question is what isn't in my LV lol


----------



## cheidel

Camaro Chic said:


> Inside my MC Speedy.




Wow, it sure holds a lot.....love your pretty accessories!!!!


----------



## Melfontana

Camaro Chic said:


> Inside my MC Speedy.




WoW  all that fits inside the MC Speedy. You have great accessories


----------



## Camaro Chic

And that only fills it about 2/3 full! :lolots: thank you ladies


----------



## Pavla

In my Trevi yesterday


----------



## rachelkitty

A Samorga organizer saves my sanity


----------



## Camaro Chic

rachelkitty said:


> A Samorga organizer saves my sanity
> 
> View attachment 2907835



Linky?!


----------



## Lvgirl101

DivaNC said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.  I'm going to mull it over a bit more and decide if I want to pull the trigger.
> 
> update:  welp it seems I was too slow. I just went to check the site and the pochette is gone


Lol. That always happens to me.  I see them all the time..


----------



## libertygirl

Camaro Chic said:


> Inside my MC Speedy.



What a gorgeous burst of colour! So pretty


----------



## rachelkitty

Camaro Chic said:


> Linky?!




http://samorga.com 
I'm not affiliated with them in any way.


----------



## Klvoe

Here's what I'm carrying today in my speedy b 25. I loveeeeeee this bag! 

6 key holder
Josephine wallet
Pochette
Agenda pm
IPad mini 3
Tiffany sun glasses
Gum
Cash 
Lip gloss
Key cles


----------



## mdb3112

Klvoe said:


> Here's what I'm carrying today in my speedy b 25. I loveeeeeee this bag!
> 
> 6 key holder
> Josephine wallet
> Pochette
> Agenda pm
> IPad mini 3
> Tiffany sun glasses
> Gum
> Cash
> Lip gloss
> Key cles
> 
> View attachment 2908209
> View attachment 2908211



Love the pop of color coordination!


----------



## Klvoe

mdb3112 said:


> Love the pop of color coordination!



Thanks! I love the color pink as you can tell  I need more pink items inside my bags.


----------



## LVgirl_68

Klvoe said:


> Here's what I'm carrying today in my speedy b 25. I loveeeeeee this bag!
> 
> 6 key holder
> Josephine wallet
> Pochette
> Agenda pm
> IPad mini 3
> Tiffany sun glasses
> Gum
> Cash
> Lip gloss
> Key cles
> 
> View attachment 2908209
> View attachment 2908211


Beautiful.... I especially like the pink


----------



## samantha1984

Klvoe said:


> Here's what I'm carrying today in my speedy b 25. I loveeeeeee this bag!
> 
> 6 key holder
> Josephine wallet
> Pochette
> Agenda pm
> IPad mini 3
> Tiffany sun glasses
> Gum
> Cash
> Lip gloss
> Key cles
> 
> View attachment 2908209
> View attachment 2908211



I love your heat stamp on your luggage tag! Is that the fuchsia?


----------



## Klvoe

samantha1984 said:


> I love your heat stamp on your luggage tag! Is that the fuchsia?



Yes it sure is


----------



## alansgail

Camaro Chic said:


> Inside my MC Speedy.


Wow, just a beautiful assortment of SLG's!!! Holy cow! Do you carry that much with you on a daily basis? 
LOVE your bag...


----------



## Lulu15

Pavla said:


> In my Trevi yesterday
> View attachment 2907834



OOOOO, tell me about the pink wallet! Love it!


----------



## KTScrlet

Update on what is in my bag:New bag-Retiro, new wallet in Monogram Vernis, Indian Rose color.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## samantha1984

Klvoe said:


> Yes it sure is


Lovely! I love pink, too!


----------



## uhpharm01

KTScrlet said:


> Update on what is in my bag:New bag-Retiro, new wallet in Monogram Vernis, Indian Rose color.  Thanks for looking.



Where did you get that pink note book or planner? Love the indian rose zippy wallet. 
Thank you


----------



## januaryred

Inside my Alma BB 

Instagram: @januaryscloset


----------



## Pavla

januaryred said:


> Inside my Alma BB
> 
> Instagram: @januaryscloset





KTScrlet said:


> Update on what is in my bag:New bag-Retiro, new wallet in Monogram Vernis, Indian Rose color.  Thanks for looking.



Beautiful bags and SLGs, ladies!!


----------



## Pavla

Lulu15 said:


> OOOOO, tell me about the pink wallet! Love it!



The wallet is empreinte Secret in Jaipur colour and the light pink pouch with flowers is from Primark (I use it for cards). Both are my favorite.


----------



## KTScrlet

uhpharm01 said:


> Where did you get that pink note book or planner? Love the indian rose zippy wallet.
> Thank you



Thank you, I really love the wallet too.  The notebook is a Smythson.  You can find it at the following -

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Smythson-Blah-Blah-Blah-Panama-Notebook-Fuchsia/prod173870122/p.prod

http://www.barneys.com/smythson-blah,-blah,-blah-notebook-00505004625032.html

When I bought mine in December, all the stores were sold out, so I got mine here -

http://www.smythson.com/us/fuchsia-blah-blah-blah-panama-notebook.html


----------



## KTScrlet

januaryred said:


> Inside my Alma BB
> 
> Instagram: @januaryscloset



So pretty


----------



## KTScrlet

Pavla said:


> Beautiful bags and SLGs, ladies!!



Thank you.


----------



## gabriellebar

Klvoe said:


> Here's what I'm carrying today in my speedy b 25. I loveeeeeee this bag!
> 
> 6 key holder
> Josephine wallet
> Pochette
> Agenda pm
> IPad mini 3
> Tiffany sun glasses
> Gum
> Cash
> Lip gloss
> Key cles
> 
> View attachment 2908209
> View attachment 2908211



Wow! Loving you pop of fuchsia! A quick question, have you posted pics of your Josephine anywhere? Or spoke about her in detail, I'm really debating buying that wallet but would love to hear an owners opinions on it  I've trawled through the only thread I could find however I haven't really found the info I'm looking for. If you have spoken about her would you be as kind as to point me in the direction as to where, thanks


----------



## Klvoe

gabriellebar said:


> Wow! Loving you pop of fuchsia! A quick question, have you posted pics of your Josephine anywhere? Or spoke about her in detail, I'm really debating buying that wallet but would love to hear an owners opinions on it  I've trawled through the only thread I could find however I haven't really found the info I'm looking for. If you have spoken about her would you be as kind as to point me in the direction as to where, thanks




Yes I have posted pics today actually. It's in a thread about wallets. The OP was looking for wallet suggestions since she was going to lv today to buy one, I posted it in there. I'd link you but I'm on my phone.


----------



## nora ramos

sophia618 said:


> Yesterday.


WOW!!! Gorgeous,Gorgeous,Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## myusername

Inside my Favorite MM


Clemence wallet
iPhone 6
Pen pouch
MUFE Aqua Brow
Sharpie pen
Makeup brush
Lipgloss 
Tweezers
Nail clippers 
Hair Tie
6-key holder
Garage remote
Shopping bag
Drawstring pouch (for crossbody strap)


----------



## uhpharm01

KTScrlet said:


> Thank you, I really love the wallet too.  The notebook is a Smythson.  You can find it at the following -
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Smythson-Blah-Blah-Blah-Panama-Notebook-Fuchsia/prod173870122/p.prod
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/smythson-blah,-blah,-blah-notebook-00505004625032.html
> 
> When I bought mine in December, all the stores were sold out, so I got mine here -
> 
> http://www.smythson.com/us/fuchsia-blah-blah-blah-panama-notebook.html



Thank you so much. I'll order one today.


----------



## NWGal

Decent weather calls for my new nf!


----------



## Klvoe

Here's what's in my speedy b 25 today.


----------



## Oryx816

NWGal said:


> Decent weather calls for my new nf!
> View attachment 2912213
> 
> View attachment 2912214




Nice mix!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Inside my alma bb


----------



## Jordyaddict

Items outside


----------



## sherimehling

Inside my new Marly BB and new Petit Noe 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I'll probably add hand cream and my sunglasses case


----------



## uhpharm01

sherimehling said:


> Inside my new Marly BB and new Petit Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913236
> View attachment 2913237
> 
> 
> I'll probably add hand cream and my sunglasses case



You're nails are pretty


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I am so surprised to see pens, lip gloss, and other cosmetics stored directly in the bag rather than in a makeup pouch.  I enjoy buying pre-loved bags and often they are stained from leaks.  Keeping your items in small bags can preserve your lovely investment.and maybe I can enjoy them more when you sell them


----------



## Andy1612

sherimehling said:


> Inside my new Marly BB and new Petit Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913236
> View attachment 2913237
> 
> 
> I'll probably add hand cream and my sunglasses case


Oh I love your epi leather keyholder? Or is it a wallet?


----------



## miumiu2046

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am so surprised to see pens, lip gloss, and other cosmetics stored directly in the bag rather than in a makeup pouch.  I enjoy buying pre-loved bags and often they are stained from leaks.  Keeping your items in small bags can preserve your lovely investment.and maybe I can enjoy them more when you sell them




Totally agree with you. I am the same. Knowing how upset I'd be if something spills and I have to look at it everyday.


----------



## Klvoe

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am so surprised to see pens, lip gloss, and other cosmetics stored directly in the bag rather than in a makeup pouch.  I enjoy buying pre-loved bags and often they are stained from leaks.  Keeping your items in small bags can preserve your lovely investment.and maybe I can enjoy them more when you sell them



I am with you on that one! I keep all of my stuff nice and contained in it's own little pouch. I don't like things hanging around loosely in my bag, it drives me crazy!


----------



## sbuxaddict

NWGal said:


> Decent weather calls for my new nf!
> View attachment 2912213
> 
> View attachment 2912214



You have almost all the pieces I want  beautiful!


----------



## realluv

Star five notebook
Agenda mm mono
Cosmetic pouch pm mono 
Elise compact wallet mono 
Sun glasses(Ray bans)
My everyday what's in my bag thanks for letting me share


----------



## weezie602

sherimehling said:


> Inside my new Marly BB and new Petit Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913236
> View attachment 2913237
> 
> 
> I'll probably add hand cream and my sunglasses case



Love both bags.  What color is your petit noe?


----------



## sherimehling

Andy1612 said:


> Oh I love your epi leather keyholder? Or is it a wallet?




It's my zippy coin purse in black epi


----------



## sherimehling

weezie602 said:


> Love both bags.  What color is your petit noe?




It's indigo. A navy blue but definitely lighter than the infini color. I guess it's not that popular because the date code is from middle of 2012. I don't care though. I love it.


----------



## ScottyGal

Quite full today..


----------



## Louisgyal37

_Lee said:


> Quite full today..



Which speedy 30 are you waiting for?


----------



## ScottyGal

Louisgyal37 said:


> Which speedy 30 are you waiting for?



DE - my first DE piece


----------



## Louisgyal37

_Lee said:


> DE - my first DE piece



Oh congrats!! Hope you do a reveal!! I'm on the fence about purchasing one in the new version...


----------



## Oryx816

_Lee said:


> Quite full today..




Love that pug mug!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louisgyal37 said:


> Oh congrats!! Hope you do a reveal!! I'm on the fence about purchasing one in the new version...




I definitely will! 






Louisgyal37 said:


> Oh congrats!! Hope you do a reveal!! I'm on the fence about purchasing one in the new version...



It's so cute isn't it.. I love seeing a wee puggy face every time I go to get a lipstick


----------



## Andy1612

sherimehling said:


> It's my zippy coin purse in black epi


Thank your reply!  It's a beautiful piece


----------



## NWGal

Taking the beautiful Tuileries out for the day.


----------



## bag-princess

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am so surprised to see pens, lip gloss, and other cosmetics stored directly in the bag rather than in a makeup pouch.  I enjoy buying pre-loved bags and often they are stained from leaks.  Keeping your items in small bags can preserve your lovely investment.and maybe I can enjoy them more when you sell them




ITA!!  i keep all my pens and make-up in seperate pouches so that they do not mess up my bags!



NWGal said:


> Taking the beautiful Tuileries out for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914858
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914859





omg!!!   i love this bag - i wants it!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nailgirl70

Ms. Looping mm


----------



## RochRumRunner

NWGal said:


> Taking the beautiful Tuileries out for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914858
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914859




So chic, so effortless, so beautiful. How do you feel when its loaded up? Easy to get in and out of? Heavy? 
Love this so much. And the patina-perfection.


----------



## yslaurent

Use as my diaper bag.


----------



## LvoemyLV

yslaurent said:


> View attachment 2916038
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916039
> 
> 
> Use as my diaper bag.




That organizer is amazing, do you mind me asking where it comes from?


----------



## uhpharm01

yslaurent said:


> View attachment 2916038
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916039
> 
> 
> Use as my diaper bag.



Cool


----------



## Leo the Lion

yslaurent said:


> View attachment 2916038
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916039
> 
> 
> Use as my diaper bag.


That is very organized. Love it!


----------



## NurseAnn

LvoemyLV said:


> That organizer is amazing, do you mind me asking where it comes from?




I'd love to know too!  So organized!


----------



## yslaurent

LvoemyLV said:


> That organizer is amazing, do you mind me asking where it comes from?





NurseAnn said:


> I'd love to know too!  So organized!



It's from a small personal business called Hey SugarSnap. You can buy their organizer on amazon found here.


----------



## OCMomof3

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am so surprised to see pens, lip gloss, and other cosmetics stored directly in the bag rather than in a makeup pouch.  I enjoy buying pre-loved bags and often they are stained from leaks.  Keeping your items in small bags can preserve your lovely investment.and maybe I can enjoy them more when you sell them




So true! No loose pens or cosmetics in my bags!


----------



## sophia618

In my bag!


----------



## sophia618

I have two agendas ATM, I'm moving smaller to bigger, so I have both in it!


----------



## sophia618

In my planners.


----------



## LvoemyLV

yslaurent said:


> It's from a small personal business called Hey SugarSnap. You can buy their organizer on amazon found here.




Thanks!


----------



## Purseaholic6

yslaurent said:


> View attachment 2916038
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916039
> 
> 
> Use as my diaper bag.




oh my, super duper organized [emoji122]


----------



## Its_Me

Still plenty of room for a sweater. I totally LoVe this bag!


----------



## tanpeaches

Just things I need for work. But the Boulogne 30 fits quite a bit.


----------



## Klvoe

tanpeaches said:


> Just things I need for work. But the Boulogne 30 fits quite a bit.



I am using the same Ipsy bag in my purse


----------



## Baglvr22

tanpeaches said:


> Just things I need for work. But the Boulogne 30 fits quite a bit.



I really like that cherry charm!!


----------



## mrs.zeigler

Weather is getting nice. Finally get to switch to my Artsy. Oh how I love her  I try to stay as organized as possible


----------



## tanpeaches

Klvoe said:


> I am using the same Ipsy bag in my purse



They come in handy don't they? Mine has feminine products, bandaids, and pain medicine in it. 




			
				Baglvr22 said:
			
		

> I really like that cherry charm!!



Thank you.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

In my neverfull mm


----------



## nursie

Inside Galliera GM. I'm declaring the start of spring begins now


----------



## nailgirl70

Petit Noe


----------



## Lilylovelv

Inside my Lumi PM


----------



## Lvgirl101

Lilylovelv said:


> Inside my Lumi PM
> View attachment 2919792
> View attachment 2919793


Hi dear
May I ask what pen you have in your agenda.  I can't find on that fits.
Thanks so much


----------



## Lilylovelv

Lvgirl101 said:


> Hi dear
> 
> May I ask what pen you have in your agenda.  I can't find on that fits.
> 
> Thanks so much




Hi hun! It's actually a LV agenda pen. I found this one on eBay. Talked the seller down on price. I asked her for the info so I could call LV to see if they still sold the refills for this one and they did at $6 each. It's a nice pen. Has a good weight at the front end so it's easy to write with and of course...fits in that tiny loop.


----------



## jhonakamura0916

From my IG


----------



## Irishrose

jhonakamura0916 said:


> From my IG





Love everything about this photo!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Lvgirl101

Lilylovelv said:


> Hi hun! It's actually a LV agenda pen. I found this one on eBay. Talked the seller down on price. I asked her for the info so I could call LV to see if they still sold the refills for this one and they did at $6 each. It's a nice pen. Has a good weight at the front end so it's easy to write with and of course...fits in that tiny loop.
> View attachment 2920588


Awesome. I will see if I can find one.  Thanks so much. I love your mon monogram agenda btw.  The colors are stunning.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Lilylovelv said:


> Inside my Lumi PM
> View attachment 2919792
> View attachment 2919793




[emoji7][emoji175]


----------



## tar9983

My Palermo GM...

Loaded with my kids' things







Inside shot



Everything inside


                    Pouches:
toys and sun glasses
Clorox wipes, Wet Ones, Hand Sanitizer
Feminine Products, Lip balm, eye glass cleaner, tooth brush, tooth paste, mouth wash
3 BG All-in-One cloth diapers
1 pack wipes and coconut oil
bibs, washcloth, soap, and burp cloth
2 infant outfits and 1 toddler shirt and jeans
1 Bottle caddy
eyeglass case
1 wallet
1 Coach changing pad
1 leather kiss clasp coin purse
1 phone case
1 first-aid kit

WHEW....that's a ton of stuff 

Empty3


----------



## queenlobo26

Wow!!  You are good!  Definitely prepared for anything!


----------



## tar9983

queenlobo26 said:


> Wow!!  You are good!  Definitely prepared for anything!


Let's just say experience has taught me well....lol


----------



## Kickchic

jhonakamura0916 said:


> from my ig



love everything!!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Lvgirl101 said:


> Awesome. I will see if I can find one.  Thanks so much. I love your mon monogram agenda btw.  The colors are stunning.




You're so welcome and a thank you! Good luck!!!


----------



## realluv

Inside my speedy 30


----------



## Pavla

jhonakamura0916 said:


> From my IG



Beautiful picture with amazing pieces! Love everything!


----------



## Pavla

nursie said:


> Inside Galliera GM. I'm declaring the start of spring begins now
> View attachment 2919601
> 
> View attachment 2919602



Love your Framboise Koala! I have Elise in this colour and I totally enjoy her when I switch from my zippies...



Lilylovelv said:


> Inside my Lumi PM
> View attachment 2919792
> View attachment 2919793



Love every piece you have, including your Lumi!


----------



## Cnelson12

I have a unused galliera gm in azur that I just replaced the rings so black marks wouldn't mess it up. I'm itching for the snow to melt so I can break her in! I have a galliera gm in mono too and it's my fav lv bag!


----------



## vanilla_latte

jhonakamura0916 said:


> From my IG



The W is so elegant.. I like how everything looks color-matched


----------



## Nylamomma

_Lee said:


> DE - my first DE piece





Me too!! That's the speedy I want too as my first DE, but I think I want a 35!


----------



## Nylamomma

Txlvlovah23 said:


> I think the better question is what isn't in my LV lol


 Ha! That's so me!


----------



## missholly1212

My Sully MM


----------



## vgirlygirl

realluv said:


> View attachment 2921608
> 
> Inside my speedy 30


Love your organization and all of your mono pieces!


----------



## JadaStormy

Lilylovelv said:


> Hi hun! It's actually a LV agenda pen. I found this one on eBay. Talked the seller down on price. I asked her for the info so I could call LV to see if they still sold the refills for this one and they did at $6 each. It's a nice pen. Has a good weight at the front end so it's easy to write with and of course...fits in that tiny loop.
> View attachment 2920588


When you bought the refills was it online or instore? Just curious if I would also get a dustbag or shopping bag. I have an agenda pen, I just assumed they didn't make refills anymore since they weren't on the site.


----------



## Lilylovelv

Pavla said:


> Love your Framboise Koala! I have Elise in this colour and I totally enjoy her when I switch from my zippies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love every piece you have, including your Lumi!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilylovelv

JadaStormy said:


> When you bought the refills was it online or instore? Just curious if I would also get a dustbag or shopping bag. I have an agenda pen, I just assumed they didn't make refills anymore since they weren't on the site.




Hi! I called the 800# actually. They were very helpful because I didn't have the pen at the time. I described the pen and she was able to find them. I bought 3 refills and it was so cute...they put each refill in its own dust bag, in its own box and wrapped it with a leather cord. When the package came I was thinking "why is the box so big? It's just 3 refills..." But how professional was that!


----------



## Pavla

In my St Germain today. Only my phone is missing.


----------



## Marinuzzi

Pavla said:


> In my St Germain today. Only my phone is missing.
> 
> View attachment 2924711
> 
> View attachment 2924712


Gorgeous!!


----------



## random_person

Pavla said:


> In my St Germain today. Only my phone is missing.
> 
> View attachment 2924711
> 
> View attachment 2924712


Wow. That is a stunning bag and I love the wallet as well


----------



## JadaStormy

Lilylovelv said:


> Hi! I called the 800# actually. They were very helpful because I didn't have the pen at the time. I described the pen and she was able to find them. I bought 3 refills and it was so cute...they put each refill in its own dust bag, in its own box and wrapped it with a leather cord. When the package came I was thinking "why is the box so big? It's just 3 refills..." But how professional was that!


Wow! That's totally awesome.


----------



## Pavla

Marinuzzi said:


> Gorgeous!!





random_person said:


> Wow. That is a stunning bag and I love the wallet as well



Thank you both!


----------



## LAltiero85

Lilylovelv said:


> Inside my Lumi PM
> View attachment 2919792
> View attachment 2919793



I need this bag in my life!


----------



## Lilylovelv

LAltiero85 said:


> I need this bag in my life!




It's a great bag!!!


----------



## GreenEyez828

Love this thread.   Now to organizing my purse.


----------



## keb7332

I posted this pic in another thread, but I think it belongs here. 

Monogram Speedy 30, with a mini HL, Epi myrtille PTI wallet, and mono cles. It also carries my Kate Spade sunnies with prescription lenses, and a Purseket organizer with other things that I need, like my phone, mints, hand sanitizer, nail kit, phone charger, and a Coach pill organizer.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yunicorn

In my Neverfull MM...


----------



## Chanelconvert

I love this thread so much so that I've decided to contribute my bag organisation skills[emoji6]. Inside my delightful mm

Rebecca minkoff baby wallet used as a bag organiser
Tissue holder
Hand lotion
Hair brush
Car keys
Pen case
Wipes holder 
Chanel zippered card holder
My new epi smilie wallet that I love so much
Ear plug
Dad's water bottle
Umbrella
Perfume
(Phone and hand sanitiser not shown)


----------



## Chanelconvert

I sometimes use my cabas mezzo and just want to share it as well.
It looks more organised because the bits and pieces go inside my mini pochette and cosmetic pouch. If I'm using the cabas, I normally put DD's water bottle and snacks in a cling wrap just in case it leaks.


----------



## AAxxx

When one gets bored at the library one do a what's inside my LV [emoji6]





So my DE pochette NM fits my:
Emilie wallet
Griotte cle
DKNY key pouch for my keys
Babylips lip balm 
An empty small bottle that I always carry
...and my iPhone 6 which I use to take the pic [emoji1]


----------



## apl.79

yunicorn said:


> In my Neverfull MM...


Beautiful!  I love your agenda and mini pochette.


----------



## yunicorn

apl.79 said:


> Beautiful!  I love your agenda and mini pochette.


Thank you


----------



## decora

Here's my contribution after years of stalking this thread. I posted on IG so getting over Internet shyness.

.


----------



## KTScrlet

jhonakamura0916 said:


> From my IG



Beautiful


----------



## AnnaFreud

AAxxx said:


> When one gets bored at the library one do a what's inside my LV [emoji6]
> View attachment 2926815
> 
> View attachment 2926816
> 
> 
> So my DE pochette NM fits my:
> Emilie wallet
> Griotte cle
> DKNY key pouch for my keys
> Babylips lip balm
> An empty small bottle that I always carry
> ...and my iPhone 6 which I use to take the pic [emoji1]




Wow, can believe all of that fits even with a full sized wallet!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Chanelconvert said:


> I love this thread so much so that I've decided to contribute my bag organisation skills[emoji6]. Inside my delightful mm
> 
> Rebecca minkoff baby wallet used as a bag organiser
> Tissue holder
> Hand lotion
> Hair brush
> Car keys
> Pen case
> Wipes holder
> Chanel zippered card holder
> My new epi smilie wallet that I love so much
> Ear plug
> Dad's water bottle
> Umbrella
> Perfume
> (Phone and hand sanitiser not shown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926683
> View attachment 2926684




Where did you get your tissue holder?


----------



## KpopKyle

decora said:


> Here's my contribution after years of stalking this thread. I posted on IG so getting over Internet shyness.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927331


Wow, so much cuteness! Living for the little mermaid key! Btw that fresh brown sugar lip balm is amazing. LOVE it! Glad you got over your shyness and posted so we can see all of your lovelies.


----------



## Chanelconvert

AnnaFreud said:


> Where did you get your tissue holder?



Hi AnnaFreud. My sister got it for me from her U.S. holiday. it says Royce? I've also got it in light blue because my sister knew how much I kicked myself for missing out on the Prada one. HTH.


----------



## yunicorn

Going out to lunch this afternoon with this lot


----------



## cofeec

To all you fellow purse forum members -- I really appreciate you sharing what's in your bag -- gives some good ideas on how to pack my things + all of your things look so amazing !!


Thanks so much for sharing !


----------



## AAxxx

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow, can believe all of that fits even with a full sized wallet!!



Yes it is deceivingly roomy...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's all my stuff inside my Montaigne


----------



## Xcessa

AAxxx said:


> When one gets bored at the library one do a what's inside my LV [emoji6]
> View attachment 2926815
> 
> View attachment 2926816
> 
> 
> So my DE pochette NM fits my:
> Emilie wallet
> Griotte cle
> DKNY key pouch for my keys
> Babylips lip balm
> An empty small bottle that I always carry
> ...and my iPhone 6 which I use to take the pic [emoji1]


This is adorable! Love it


----------



## AAxxx

Xcessa said:


> This is adorable! Love it




Thank you Xcessa [emoji3]


----------



## uhpharm01

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's all my stuff inside my Montaigne
> View attachment 2928223



Beautiful. Can please tell me the name of the pink tube?  I think it's a lotion. But I've forgotten the name. thank you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful. Can please tell me the name of the pink tube?  I think it's a lotion. But I've forgotten the name. thank you b




Sure!  It is Hand Food by Soap and Glory.  I love this lotion.  Thanks again![emoji1]


----------



## uhpharm01

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sure!  It is Hand Food by Soap and Glory.  I love this lotion.  Thanks again![emoji1]



Thanks!!


----------



## decora

Switching bags into my lumi PM


----------



## simplyhappy

nora ramos said:


> Looks like I had a problem with my attachments- I'm going to repost pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879226
> View attachment 2879227
> View attachment 2879228




Hi Nora, I know this is an old post, but wanted to know what year your Etui phone case MM was made? I'm on the hunt for a preloved since they're discontinued. Thanks so much! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## nora ramos

Simplyhappy- she's a 2011&#128522;
I hope you find one- it's such a great piece!! I use mine sometimes as a "charm" too, and it looks really cute!!!!


----------



## mimiash

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my speedy B 25


Thanks for showing your photo.  I just bought my Speedy B 25 DE.  It is good to know that it can hold so much.


----------



## simplyhappy

nora ramos said:


> Simplyhappy- she's a 2011[emoji4]
> 
> I hope you find one- it's such a great piece!! I use mine sometimes as a "charm" too, and it looks really cute!!!!




Thank you so much! Appreciate your help. They're not common on the preloved market but I have been seeing them. Just waiting for a clean one at a fair price. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks!!


 
Sure!!


----------



## Nylamomma

abby_a said:


> Thank you so much! this bag has been on my wishlist for like ever! lol i can't believe she's mine



This is gorgeous!! How long did you wait?! I want one too, but not sure when I should bite the bullet! I keep saving, but I want it now!!


----------



## Pavla

decora said:


> Switching bags into my lumi PM
> 
> View attachment 2929024





HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's all my stuff inside my Montaigne
> View attachment 2928223



Beautiful bags and SLGs too! Lovely pieces you both have!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pavla said:


> Beautiful bags and SLGs too! Lovely pieces you both have!




Thank you!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

My new Alma PM in bleuet


----------



## simplyhappy

allyloupuppy said:


> My new Alma PM in bleuet




What a lovely blue!! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## allyloupuppy

simplyhappy said:


> What a lovely blue!! [emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you!


----------



## snh88

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's all my stuff inside my Montaigne
> View attachment 2928223




I love your bag and the insides[emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

snh88 said:


> I love your bag and the insides[emoji7]




Thank you! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## makup

decora said:


> Here's my contribution after years of stalking this thread. I posted on IG so getting over Internet shyness.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927331




Love your bag and you can never go wrong with Hello Kitty!


----------



## tizmss

Cool slg &#128525;


----------



## tizmss

Luv this bag &#128525;


----------



## tizmss

Love it &#128525;


----------



## tizmss

Love the monocolor key pouch &#128525;


----------



## tizmss

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you! [emoji1][emoji1]



Lovely bag &#9786;


----------



## tizmss

allyloupuppy said:


> My new Alma PM in bleuet



Cool slg &#128525;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tizmss said:


> Lovely bag &#9786;


 
Thanks!


----------



## ScottyGal

Today..
- receipts 
- Post Office missed delivery note
- Kate Spade purse
- Michael Kors card holder
- Louis Vuitton agenda 
- Victoria's Secret body spray
- car keys
- headphones 

..and theres a doggy paw in the picture too!  &#128054; he loves trying yo steal receipts..


----------



## uhpharm01

_Lee said:


> Today..
> - receipts
> - Post Office missed delivery note
> - Kate Spade purse
> - Michael Kors card holder
> - Louis Vuitton agenda
> - Victoria's Secret body spray
> - car keys
> - headphones
> 
> ..and theres a doggy paw in the picture too!  &#128054; he loves trying yo steal receipts..


So cute that pink wallet and Michael kors card holder


----------



## ScottyGal

uhpharm01 said:


> So cute that pink wallet and Michael kors card holder



Thanks! I love the shiny material that the MK is made from.. I am so regretting not getting the matching wallet!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Pavla said:


> In my St Germain today. Only my phone is missing.
> 
> View attachment 2924711
> 
> View attachment 2924712


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanelconvert said:


> I sometimes use my cabas mezzo and just want to share it as well.
> It looks more organised because the bits and pieces go inside my mini pochette and cosmetic pouch. If I'm using the cabas, I normally put DD's water bottle and snacks in a cling wrap just in case it leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926687
> View attachment 2926688



Love everything but that Fendi pouch took my breath away!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's all my stuff inside my Montaigne
> View attachment 2928223



 I LOVE it ALL!


----------



## justwatchin

AAxxx said:


> When one gets bored at the library one do a what's inside my LV [emoji6]
> View attachment 2926815
> 
> View attachment 2926816
> 
> 
> So my DE pochette NM fits my:
> Emilie wallet
> Griotte cle
> DKNY key pouch for my keys
> Babylips lip balm
> An empty small bottle that I always carry
> ...and my iPhone 6 which I use to take the pic [emoji1]



This bag holds a lot!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I LOVE it ALL!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Chanelconvert

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Love everything but that Fendi pouch took my breath away!




Thanks darling. I really love the abstract design.


----------



## queenlobo26

Here's what's in my Verona MM


----------



## allyloupuppy

tizmss said:


> Cool slg &#128525;



Thank you !


----------



## Lizzys

Chanelconvert said:


> I love this thread so much so that I've decided to contribute my bag organisation skills[emoji6]. Inside my delightful mm
> 
> Rebecca minkoff baby wallet used as a bag organiser
> Tissue holder
> Hand lotion
> Hair brush
> Car keys
> Pen case
> Wipes holder
> Chanel zippered card holder
> My new epi smilie wallet that I love so much
> Ear plug
> Dad's water bottle
> Umbrella
> Perfume
> (Phone and hand sanitiser not shown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926683
> View attachment 2926684


I really like your pink pouch that you use that keeps everything secure.  What brand is it?  I want a NM Delightful in Azure but had been thinking of the security issue.  You have come up with such a beautiful way!  Thanks!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Lizzys said:


> I really like your pink pouch that you use that keeps everything secure.  What brand is it?  I want a NM Delightful in Azure but had been thinking of the security issue.  You have come up with such a beautiful way!  Thanks!



Hi Lizzys, thank you. The pouch is called Rebecca Minkoff Luca baby pouch and I bought from Neiman Marcus 3 years ago but you can still find it online. I bought it as my nappy bag and it is so handy.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanelconvert said:


> I sometimes use my cabas mezzo and just want to share it as well.
> It looks more organised because the bits and pieces go inside my mini pochette and cosmetic pouch. If I'm using the cabas, I normally put DD's water bottle and snacks in a cling wrap just in case it leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926687
> View attachment 2926688



Cute you have Fendi cosmetic pouch.


----------



## Lizzys

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi Lizzys, thank you. The pouch is called Rebecca Minkoff Luca baby pouch and I bought from Neiman Marcus 3 years ago but you can still find it online. I bought it as my nappy bag and it is so handy.


Thanks so much for the quick reply!  I will have to check it out.  Hope they still have the pink.


----------



## Isis23

allyloupuppy said:


> My new Alma PM in bleuet


 
Congrats, what a beautiful bag! I will get an Alma PM in Quetsche for my birthday in May, can't wait !


----------



## Chanelconvert

uhpharm01 said:


> Cute you have Fendi cosmetic pouch.



Thank you.


----------



## Tonimack

Neverfull MM
- iPad mini
- planner
- Curieuse wallet insert
- iphone 6
- Rachael Ray pouch
- mini pochette in de
- Hello Kitty pen case
- zippy compact wallet
- Ray Ban aviators
- Neverfull MM pochette
- Fossil heart coin purse
-  hand cream
- hand sanitizer
- car key


----------



## uhpharm01

Tonimack said:


> Neverfull MM
> - iPad mini
> - planner
> - Curieuse wallet insert
> - iphone 6
> - Rachael Ray pouch
> - mini pochette in de
> - Hello Kitty pen case
> - zippy compact wallet
> - Ray Ban aviators
> - Neverfull MM pochette
> - Fossil heart coin purse
> -  hand cream
> - hand sanitizer
> - car key


Where did you get that furry bag charm from ?
TIA


----------



## Tonimack

uhpharm01 said:


> Where did you get that furry bag charm from ?
> TIA



From an etsy store. Here is the link https://www.etsy.com/listing/208433...er-rabbit-fur-pom-pom?ref=shop_home_active_12


----------



## Pursenalfaves

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's all my stuff inside my Montaigne
> View attachment 2928223




[emoji7][emoji106][emoji106][emoji108][emoji108][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pursenalfaves said:


> [emoji7][emoji106][emoji106][emoji108][emoji108][emoji178][emoji178]




Thank you!!


----------



## Pna1angel

That's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## nursie

Inside Tivoli GM


----------



## nursie

allyloupuppy said:


> My new Alma PM in bleuet




I love how all of this works together beautifully


----------



## Oryx816

nursie said:


> View attachment 2936448
> 
> View attachment 2936449
> 
> Inside Tivoli GM




Love your pug pouches!


----------



## allyloupuppy

nursie said:


> I love how all of this works together beautifully



Thank you


----------



## Leo the Lion

nursie said:


> View attachment 2936448
> 
> View attachment 2936449
> 
> Inside Tivoli GM




Your bag is so beautiful and organized. Love it!


----------



## DRJones616

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's all my stuff inside my Montaigne
> View attachment 2928223


Love this bag, it is gorgeous!!


----------



## llpalmtree

nursie said:


> View attachment 2936448
> 
> View attachment 2936449
> 
> Inside Tivoli GM


Love your bag, and that pillow cracks me up :giggles:


----------



## uhpharm01

nursie said:


> View attachment 2936448
> 
> View attachment 2936449
> 
> Inside Tivoli GM



That pillow. Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

Tonimack said:


> Neverfull MM
> - iPad mini
> - planner
> - Curieuse wallet insert
> - iphone 6
> - Rachael Ray pouch
> - mini pochette in de
> - Hello Kitty pen case
> - zippy compact wallet
> - Ray Ban aviators
> - Neverfull MM pochette
> - Fossil heart coin purse
> -  hand cream
> - hand sanitizer
> - car key



Nice collection. I noticed that you don't have any color transfer on your Curieuse wallet insert while using it in your black neverfull.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

DRJones616 said:


> Love this bag, it is gorgeous!!


 
Thank you DRJones616!


----------



## merekat703

Changing bags so here's what was in my speedy.


----------



## Tonimack

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice collection. I noticed that you don't have any color transfer on your Curieuse wallet insert while using it in your black neverfull.



Well I use a "purse to go organizer" in my Neverfull. I keep the curieuse insert in one of the pockets but no color transfer so far!


----------



## uhpharm01

Tonimack said:


> Well I use a "purse to go organizer" in my Neverfull. I keep the curieuse insert in one of the pockets but no color transfer so far!



Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## amiga226

allyloupuppy said:


> My new Alma PM in bleuet



love your bag!


----------



## allyloupuppy

amiga226 said:


> love your bag!



Thanks


----------



## robbins65

Inside my new Noir Retiro!!!   I LoVe this bag!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

robbins65 said:


> Inside my new Noir Retiro!!!   I LoVe this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938757



I`m getting this bag in 2 weeks!


----------



## Nylamomma

robbins65 said:


> Inside my new Noir Retiro!!!   I LoVe this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938757


LVoe this Retiro! Gorgeous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

robbins65 said:


> Inside my new Noir Retiro!!!   I LoVe this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938757




Love your Sarah!  The bag too!


----------



## LuxMommy

Hello everyone, this is the first time U am posting in this lovely thread. Here's my Speedy Emreinte and what I am carrying today:


----------



## LuxMommy

And the contents: my LV sunnies, small Mon Mono Agenda, Emilie Azur wallet, iPad mini in a Guess cover, Guess cosmetic pouch, keys, phone (2 phones, using my iPhone to take the photo), some tissues.


----------



## uhpharm01

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 2937978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing bags so here's what was in my speedy.



You have that cute little hello kitty mirror. I have one of those too


----------



## dotnative

LuxMommy said:


> And the contents: my LV sunnies, small Mon Mono Agenda, Emilie Azur wallet, iPad mini in a Guess cover, Guess cosmetic pouch, keys, phone (2 phones, using my iPhone to take the photo), some tissues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939320



Love that your initials are CEO. Too cute!


----------



## disfan23

here is my messenger with a mix of everyday and travel stuff I use..


----------



## LuxMommy

dotnative said:


> Love that your initials are CEO. Too cute!



Actually, they are not my initials: I am the CEO of my own little company, so I got this for myself a year ago, to celebrate my 5 years in business


----------



## uhpharm01

LuxMommy said:


> Actually, they are not my initials: I am the CEO of my own little company, so I got this for myself a year ago, to celebrate my 5 years in business



That's great!!


----------



## pinkapril

sophia618 said:


> In my artsy mm - right now.  &#128150;&#128522;


I like that small bag style coin and key holder.Could you please tell me which brand does it come from?


----------



## dotnative

LuxMommy said:


> Actually, they are not my initials: I am the CEO of my own little company, so I got this for myself a year ago, to celebrate my 5 years in business




Oh, ok, still cute


----------



## merekat703

uhpharm01 said:


> You have that cute little hello kitty mirror. I have one of those too




It was a tj maxx find! I love hello kitty!


----------



## tanpeaches

I overstuffed my Alma today for work.


----------



## nailgirl70

Traveling light today


----------



## gimme_purses

Only the bare essentials will fit in here, but it works for me!  The iphone 6 plus fits in here as well but not pictured bc I'm using it as a camera for this post


----------



## uhpharm01

nailgirl70 said:


> Traveling light today



You have the coin pouch.i just it love.I wish it came inthe damier print


----------



## uhpharm01

merekat703 said:


> It was a tj maxx find! I love hello kitty!



I got mine's at sephora on clearance.


----------



## Shoebaglady

This all fits in my Azur Speedy b 25.  Such a great everyday purse size! I absolutely love love love this bag!!


----------



## Phoe8nix

gimme_purses said:


> Only the bare essentials will fit in here, but it works for me! The iphone 6 plus fits in here as well but not pictured bc I'm using it as a camera for this post


 
GORGEOUS mini bag!


----------



## Phoe8nix

Shoebaglady said:


> View attachment 2941260
> 
> 
> This all fits in my Azur Speedy b 25. Such a great everyday purse size! I absolutely love love love this bag!!


 
Love it!  I kinda wish I got a 25 instead of my 30.


----------



## yunicorn

What's inside my LV...??


----------



## Cnelson12

yunicorn said:


> What's inside my LV...??



awe! SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yunicorn

Cnelson12 said:


> awe! SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!


Thanks. We've just moved house so I was putting my stuff away and she decided to climb in hehe...


----------



## miumiu2046

yunicorn said:


> What's inside my LV...??




One of the best post here. [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Leo the Lion

tanpeaches said:


> I overstuffed my Alma today for work.


Yes, Ms. Alma is stuffed today and her tummy is full


----------



## yunicorn

miumiu2046 said:


> One of the best post here. [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


Thanks. I just realised she's as young as my Mono Speedy 25, 12 years of age


----------



## gimme_purses

Phoe8nix said:


> GORGEOUS mini bag!




Thank you Phoe8nix &#128512;.  I am loving my petite malle!


----------



## MissChiara

yunicorn said:


> What's inside my LV...??



So precious!


----------



## sophia618

pinkapril said:


> I like that small bag style coin and key holder.Could you please tell me which brand does it come from?


It is kate spade and they came in 4 different colors, light pink, light blue, black and dark cherry red (almost wine red) color.  They were available around Christmas last year and I saw them as Christmas ornaments on the tree they had.


----------



## tanpeaches

Leo the Lion said:


> Yes, Ms. Alma is stuffed today and her tummy is full


Yes  I've got to quit doing it though or buy a bigger bag. Hey, an excuse to buy another bag.


----------



## Shoebaglady

yunicorn said:


> What's inside my LV...??




Cutest contents ever!! Lol!!!


----------



## Sarah03

yunicorn said:


> What's inside my LV...??




I love this!  What a cute kitty


----------



## HandbagDiva354

gimme_purses said:


> Only the bare essentials will fit in here, but it works for me!  The iphone 6 plus fits in here as well but not pictured bc I'm using it as a camera for this post


----------



## pinkapril

sophia618 said:


> It is kate spade and they came in 4 different colors, light pink, light blue, black and dark cherry red (almost wine red) color.  They were available around Christmas last year and I saw them as Christmas ornaments on the tree they had.


Thanks a lot.I will find it!


----------



## lvmb

Alma PM DE
Josephine Wallet DE Rouge
agenda PM Mono
Multicles 6 in Mono Fuchsia

Happy Monday!!


----------



## portia86

In my Louis Neverfull GM,

Agend mono mm

Sarah wallet 

Gucci sunglasses 

Chanel mademoiselle 

iPad Air 

Kindle 

Gucci cles

Ear phones

YSL  lippies 

Car key with Burberry key ring I've had forever!

Hand cream

And Burberry pouch I got free with the new My Burberry perfume.


----------



## annaprkl

Somewhat mixed and matched inside of my bag. Loosing light so excuse the dark picture.

Inside my vintage Noé hides a childrens Ikea dining set for my colleague, wallet, passport, allergymeds & paracetamol, travel brush, lip palm, tons of nosewipes (allergy season you know...),  sunnies in their box and cookies for snacks at work + a hat for the cold mornings.


----------



## RIX...

yunicorn said:


> What's inside my LV...??


This is sooooo cute...your cat is a beauty


----------



## yunicorn

RIX... said:


> This is sooooo cute...your cat is a beauty


Thank you.
She's so lovely. I love her to bits..


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my Pochette Metis

IPad mini with zagg keyboard
LV ZCP
Chanel card case
LV cles
Backup battery charger with iPhone cord
Glasses cleaner

I had my Longchamp keypouch for my headphones, but left it at home this morning. 

iPhone fits in back pocket.


----------



## classypeach

versace sunglasses 
Louis Vuitton wallet
Louis Vuitton key/card holder
Calendar
Lotion 
Deodorant
Victoria's Secret cosmetic case


----------



## Cnelson12

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2946348
> 
> 
> Inside my Pochette Metis
> 
> IPad mini with zagg keyboard
> LV ZCP
> Chanel card case
> LV cles
> Backup battery charger with iPhone cord
> Glasses cleaner
> 
> I had my Longchamp keypouch for my headphones, but left it at home this morning.
> 
> iPhone fits in back pocket.



i've been eyeing up the chanel card holder in red...do you like it?


----------



## bakeacookie

Cnelson12 said:


> i've been eyeing up the chanel card holder in red...do you like it?



Love it. It's a gorgeous red and very soft leather. It pops against LV brown.


----------



## Cnelson12

thank you for the info!


----------



## snh88

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2946348
> 
> 
> Inside my Pochette Metis
> 
> IPad mini with zagg keyboard
> LV ZCP
> Chanel card case
> LV cles
> Backup battery charger with iPhone cord
> Glasses cleaner
> 
> I had my Longchamp keypouch for my headphones, but left it at home this morning.
> 
> iPhone fits in back pocket.




Adorable[emoji166]


----------



## Cutienorm

Very colorful


----------



## richwitch66

Bag: Montaigne BB Monogram 

Inside:
LV Sarah wallet
LV PM Agenda
LV Cles
iPhone 6
Christian Lacroix notebook
Too Faced Retractable kabuki brush 
theBALM Sexy Mama pressed powder
Urban Decay liquid liner
Urban Decay Brow Box
YSL Glossy Lip Stain
NARS Multiple

Pics coming soon....


----------



## for3v3rz

What's inside my tivoli pm today? The usual items I carry daily. I like to be organized even in small spaces.


----------



## Pretty Bags

DE Speedy30

1) DE Zippy Compact Wallet
2) DE Agenda PM
3) DE Cles
4) Mono 6 Keys Holder
5) Coach Multicolor Card Case
6) Eclipse Mint
7) Carmex Lip Balm
8) Hand Cream


----------



## Cnelson12

Pretty Bags said:


> DE Speedy30
> 
> 1) DE Zippy Compact Wallet
> 2) DE Agenda PM
> 3) DE Cles
> 4) Mono 6 Keys Holder
> 5) Coach Multicolor Card Case
> 6) Eclipse Mint
> 7) Carmex Lip Balm
> 8) Hand Cream



i am actually buying my girlfriends de speedy 30 tomorrow and this picture helped me decide. i have an azur 35 and love the size but i'm thinking all my stuff will indeed fit in the 30! thank you for sharing


----------



## LovestheLouis

dont know why I sunglasses though, lol wasn't sunny today in Dublin. Haha


----------



## babydeluxe

I should take photo of what's on my Speedy 30... &#128521;


----------



## LvoemyLV

babydeluxe said:


> Naomi and Gisele are in their Louis Vuitton




Oh my, they are adorable!!! What breed are they?


----------



## fettfleck

Omg, those are cute...!


----------



## merekat703




----------



## babydeluxe

LvoemyLV said:


> Oh my, they are adorable!!! What breed are they?


Thanks!  Thay are Pomeranian


----------



## annaprkl

Went shopping for some dutch stuff to bring with me when I go home for a few days next week + one bathbomb my boyfriend insisted me to get, haha. My pochette NM joined Noé as a organizer for my cards, keys and other small things. What a versatile little thing! Goes with my little black dress as a party bag and with my other bags to keep things in check.


----------



## fettfleck

annaprkl said:


> Went shopping for some dutch stuff to bring with me when I go home for a few days next week + one bathbomb my boyfriend insisted me to get, haha. My pochette NM joined Noé as a organizer for my cards, keys and other small things. What a versatile little thing! Goes with my little black dress as a party bag and with my other bags to keep things in check.




Wow, your Noe is a Neverfull! [emoji2]


----------



## annaprkl

Haha, yeah. There were still my wallet and travel brush + some tissues on the bottom and I still could have fitted something in. Ultra spacious little thing!


----------



## JadaStormy

babydeluxe said:


> Always necessary things



Hello, you are only allowed to post pics of authentic items. Your speedy & dog carrier are clearly replicas.


----------



## HandbagDiva354




----------



## mrscurvy

What I carry inside my Twinset..

Front pocket:
Leopard cosmetic pouch
Keys
Gum 
Back zipper pocket:
Balenciaga pouch (holds charger and ear buds)
MC Noir Cles
Mono ZCP
Secret middle compartment: 
Iphone 6


----------



## LovestheLouis

First time using my trotter from a charity shop. Heading to a party doesn't hold allot but does the job.


----------



## Villore

That's a lovely Twinset!


----------



## Villore

mrscurvy said:


> What I carry inside my Twinset..
> 
> Front pocket:
> Leopard cosmetic pouch
> Keys
> Gum
> Back zipper pocket:
> Balenciaga pouch (holds charger and ear buds)
> MC Noir Cles
> Mono ZCP
> Secret middle compartment:
> Iphone 6



Lovely Twinset!


----------



## Villore

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 2950689



Beautiful pieces!


----------



## fettfleck

Just tested the new pochette.

I just tried, as I was also interested now what it can fit. I actually never used my Cherry Blossom Pochette before because it was to small. I should have sell it, but I love the print which is why I kept it.

This larger one, I just saw is superb because I managed to put in my umbrella!

So it fits: umbrella, passport, zippy and tissues. Still space for small stuff such as keys and lipstick or similar. If I would use my card holder which I usually take when I go out instead of the rather bulbus zippy, there is even more space:


----------



## msjennymarie

Here's my Westminster GM today on Easter Sunday today!


----------



## for3v3rz

fettfleck said:


> Just tested the new pochette.
> 
> I just tried, as I was also interested now what it can fit. I actually never used my Cherry Blossom Pochette before because it was to small. I should have sell it, but I love the print which is why I kept it.
> 
> This larger one, I just saw is superb because I managed to put in my umbrella!
> 
> So it fits: umbrella, passport, zippy and tissues. Still space for small stuff such as keys and lipstick or similar. If I would use my card holder which I usually take when I go out instead of the rather bulbus zippy, there is even more space:



What brand is your umbrella, so compact. I am looking for an compact umbrella.


----------



## fettfleck

for3v3rz said:


> What brand is your umbrella, so compact. I am looking for an compact umbrella.




The brand is Doppler. That is an austrian company. This model is great as it is superflat and light.


----------



## vgirlygirl

portia86 said:


> View attachment 2945262
> 
> 
> In my Louis Neverfull GM,
> 
> Agend mono mm
> 
> Sarah wallet
> 
> Gucci sunglasses
> 
> Chanel mademoiselle
> 
> iPad Air
> 
> Kindle
> 
> Gucci cles
> 
> Ear phones
> 
> YSL  lippies
> 
> Car key with Burberry key ring I've had forever!
> 
> Hand cream
> 
> And Burberry pouch I got free with the new My Burberry perfume.


Love the contents of your LV!! I have the MM and am totally considering the GM. Also, my fave perfume too!


----------



## vgirlygirl

Pretty Bags said:


> DE Speedy30
> 
> 1) DE Zippy Compact Wallet
> 2) DE Agenda PM
> 3) DE Cles
> 4) Mono 6 Keys Holder
> 5) Coach Multicolor Card Case
> 6) Eclipse Mint
> 7) Carmex Lip Balm
> 8) Hand Cream


Is the PM agenda a "small?" I'm really considering that as my next purchase, but am wondering if it's adequate or if you wish you had gotten the medium?


----------



## portia86

vgirlygirl said:


> Love the contents of your LV!! I have the MM and am totally considering the GM. Also, my fave perfume too!




Aww thank you [emoji8][emoji8] Lovely do you also have it in DE? Yes I love the GM size, defiantly happy dance xoxo


----------



## vgirlygirl

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's all my stuff inside my Montaigne
> View attachment 2928223


Beautiful bag!!


----------



## vgirlygirl

NWGal said:


> Taking the beautiful Tuileries out for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914858
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914859


Love all of this!! Can I ask what is the name of the SLG you are using for that key chain?


----------



## Pretty Bags

vgirlygirl said:


> Is the PM agenda a "small?" I'm really considering that as my next purchase, but am wondering if it's adequate or if you wish you had gotten the medium?



Hi, the PM size is good for my usage. MM is too big for me.


----------



## Ambrielle

A lovely day to take my totally azur out


----------



## Leo the Lion

Ambrielle said:


> A lovely day to take my totally azur out
> View attachment 2955306
> View attachment 2955309




Love the bandeau withe the azur print. It looks like you are ready to head out


----------



## marg_aret

Ambrielle said:


> A lovely day to take my totally azur out
> View attachment 2955306
> View attachment 2955309


Your agenda color goes really well with the damier azur print, might have to search for that one


----------



## Ambrielle

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the bandeau withe the azur print. It looks like you are ready to head out




Thank you! Yes you were right, I took kids out for dinner



marg_aret said:


> Your agenda color goes really well with the damier azur print, might have to search for that one




Thank you! I love it too, i got it pre-loved, but I still baby it


----------



## Dany_37

What's inside my LV?

Couldn't really get a good close up picture as it's in my file cabinet at work but inside my Neverfull is....

LV Epi Planner
Gucci Wallet
Tom Ford sunglasses
iPad mini
Clinique makeup case
Keys
Excedrin
Hand Sanitizer
MK eyeglass case
Papers


----------



## Dany_37

sorry forgot pic


----------



## Louislover10

What's inside my Evora


----------



## k5ml3k

Hoping to get more use out of my speedy 35 with the help of my new purse organizer. First time having a purse organizer and it's promising...


----------



## marsann

Stuffed my Eva today 

Mini pochette, Kate Spade card case, Alexander McQueen card case, MAC compact, NARS Turkish Delight & my car keys!


----------



## NWGal

vgirlygirl said:


> Love all of this!! Can I ask what is the name of the SLG you are using for that key chain?



It's the empreinte cles in cerise


----------



## Thea1441

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



Love this bag!


----------



## Thea1441

k5ml3k said:


> Hoping to get more use out of my speedy 35 with the help of my new purse organizer. First time having a purse organizer and it's promising...
> 
> View attachment 2956986



Oh wow! Those things really do make a difference. I need one too! It'll make it easier to switch between bags


----------



## staceyjan

marg_aret said:


> Your agenda color goes really well with the damier azur print, might have to search for that one



I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## for3v3rz

Oakmeals for work in my Delightful MM.


----------



## chasy.price




----------



## montana_patina

I am so in love with the luxurious simplicity of this brand - finally got organized with SLGs!

Here's what's in my epi pochette NM (pistache).







Epi electric iPhone case, Iris Empreinte key pouch (used for cards here), monogram key pouch for keys. And there's plenty of room to spare!


----------



## Melfontana

for3v3rz said:


> Oakmeals for work in my Delightful MM.
> 
> View attachment 2957309




I bring the same thing to work for breakfast!  I love the original delightful I have the GM


----------



## Leo the Lion

for3v3rz said:


> Oakmeals for work in my Delightful MM.
> 
> View attachment 2957309




Yummy oatmeal. One for you and one for Delightful, she looks hungry


----------



## Pavla

chasy.price said:


> View attachment 2957310


Lovely items! Love the new cosmetic case, the turq colour it so pretty! Is your agenda PM or MM?


montana_patina said:


> I am so in love with the luxurious simplicity of this brand - finally got organized with SLGs!
> 
> Here's what's in my epi pochette NM (pistache).
> 
> View attachment 2957671
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957672
> 
> 
> Epi electric iPhone case, Iris Empreinte key pouch (used for cards here), monogram key pouch for keys. And there's plenty of room to spare!


Beautiful pieces! Pistache is such a nice colour!


----------



## LuxMommy

montana_patina said:


> I am so in love with the luxurious simplicity of this brand - finally got organized with SLGs!
> 
> Here's what's in my epi pochette NM (pistache).
> 
> View attachment 2957671
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957672
> 
> 
> Epi electric iPhone case, Iris Empreinte key pouch (used for cards here), monogram key pouch for keys. And there's plenty of room to spare!



I love the mix on colours and materials! May I ask about the Epi Pochette's lining - is it microfiber or the simple cotton lining?


----------



## montana_patina

LuxMommy said:


> I love the mix on colours and materials! May I ask about the Epi Pochette's lining - is it microfiber or the simple cotton lining?



Thanks, it is a very soft microfiber.


----------



## chasy.price

Pavla said:


> Lovely items! Love the new cosmetic case, the turq colour it so pretty! Is your agenda PM or MM?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is a vintage epi agenda pm


----------



## uhpharm01

k5ml3k said:


> Hoping to get more use out of my speedy 35 with the help of my new purse organizer. First time having a purse organizer and it's promising...
> 
> View attachment 2956986



Good idea to use a purse organizer. I see that you have your MacBook in your purse too


----------



## cot

What is the brand of purse organiser you are using?  Do you need a bag shaper? Or will the purse organiser prevent the bag from sagging when you are carrying?


----------



## cot

k5ml3k said:


> Hoping to get more use out of my speedy 35 with the help of my new purse organizer. First time having a purse organizer and it's promising...
> 
> View attachment 2956986


Neat & nice pack!
What is the brand of purse organiser you are using? Do you need a bag shaper?  Or will the purse organiser prevent the bag from sagging when you are carrying it??


----------



## k5ml3k

cot said:


> Neat & nice pack!
> What is the brand of purse organiser you are using? Do you need a bag shaper?  Or will the purse organiser prevent the bag from sagging when you are carrying it??




It's from Samorga...it's a company in South Korea. I don't use a bag shaper bc I prefer a little bit of a sag which the organizer helps with. HTH!


----------



## Lilylovelv

What's in my Galliera


----------



## Leo the Lion

Lilylovelv said:


> What's in my Galliera
> View attachment 2959288
> View attachment 2959290




Lots of beauties inside. We are bag twins. Love the Galliera!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

decora said:


> Switching bags into my lumi PM
> 
> View attachment 2929024




Oh I like that!!! [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## portia86

Lilylovelv said:


> What's in my Galliera
> View attachment 2959288
> View attachment 2959290




Very pretty in side xoxo


----------



## ScottyGal

Passport, laptop, travel documents, Kate Spade wallet, Michael Kors csrd holder, Ray-Ban sunnies, D&G sunnies.


----------



## portia86

k5ml3k said:


> Hoping to get more use out of my speedy 35 with the help of my new purse organizer. First time having a purse organizer and it's promising...
> 
> View attachment 2956986




I love it, I never used a organiser before but loving how it looks, I also have a DE 35. Can I ask is that a MacBook Air or Pro your fitted in your speedy xoxo


----------



## portia86

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente




So Chic [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fettfleck

k5ml3k said:


> It's from Samorga...it's a company in South Korea. I don't use a bag shaper bc I prefer a little bit of a sag which the organizer helps with. HTH!




I got my Samorga just yesterday! I don't like the sagging of the Speedy at all, but the boards sometimes make the bottom very stiff. The Samorga is perfect!


----------



## LValicious

fettfleck said:


> I got my Samorga just yesterday! I don't like the sagging of the Speedy at all, but the boards sometimes make the bottom very stiff. The Samorga is perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2959651




Love your speedy and Samorga organizer!


----------



## k5ml3k

fettfleck said:


> I got my Samorga just yesterday! I don't like the sagging of the Speedy at all, but the boards sometimes make the bottom very stiff. The Samorga is perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2959651




Nice! It's such a perfect fit. Did you get the double-layered version? I got the single bc I didn't know about the double until after I placed my order.


----------



## LuxMommy

montana_patina said:


> Thanks, it is a very soft microfiber.



Perfect


----------



## Lilylovelv

Leo the Lion said:


> Lots of beauties inside. We are bag twins. Love the Galliera!




Thank you...I love my Gall even more since using with an organizer.[emoji106]


----------



## Lilylovelv

portia86 said:


> Very pretty in side xoxo




Thank you doll![emoji4]


----------



## cot

Does anybody knows if I place a Pochette Accessories NM or Eva Clutch into a Samorga (for Speedy 30) and still has place to put a water bottle?


----------



## fettfleck

k5ml3k said:


> Nice! It's such a perfect fit. Did you get the double-layered version? I got the single bc I didn't know about the double until after I placed my order.




Thank you, it is the double layered version. I actually wanted it more for structuring than for the organizer.


----------



## LizLisa

Love those small crossbody bags !!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lilylovelv said:


> What's in my Galliera
> View attachment 2959288
> View attachment 2959290



Beautiful! ALL of it!


----------



## chasy.price

fettfleck said:


> Thank you, it is the double layered version. I actually wanted it more for structuring than for the organizer.



Looks so beautiful with the blue marine! I want to get the exact same one. Color, materials, everything... Link please?


----------



## entengpol

i love all your LV pictures!!!! keep 'em all coming!


----------



## fettfleck

chasy.price said:


> Looks so beautiful with the blue marine! I want to get the exact same one. Color, materials, everything... Link please?




Thank you! It is this one:

http://samorga.com/product/lv-s30-1-w11-h5-9-d5-9in-lv-s30-double-layer-2-x-2mm-felt/

I choose the color dark navy and asked them to only produce it with one of the rounded pockets.

Hope that helps!


----------



## My_vo

inside my new neverfull V [emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## chasy.price

fettfleck said:


> Thank you! It is this one:
> 
> http://samorga.com/product/lv-s30-1-w11-h5-9-d5-9in-lv-s30-double-layer-2-x-2mm-felt/
> 
> I choose the color dark navy and asked them to only produce it with one of the rounded pockets.
> 
> Hope that helps!




Great idea! No need for two rounded. 
Is the double layer heavy?


----------



## k5ml3k

fettfleck said:


> Thank you, it is the double layered version. I actually wanted it more for structuring than for the organizer.




I probably would've gotten the double layer had I known about it prior to ordering. But I don't know if there's much of a difference between the two. Either way, I think they're both great [emoji4]


----------



## fettfleck

chasy.price said:


> Great idea! No need for two rounded.
> Is the double layer heavy?




I think the weight is ok, but definetely heavier than the usual base shaper... But I come from the superheavy Marc Jacobs Collection Bags, so I don't mind heavy. Those LV are superlight compared to the MJs... [emoji28]



k5ml3k said:


> I probably would've gotten the double layer had I known about it prior to ordering. But I don't know if there's much of a difference between the two. Either way, I think they're both great [emoji4]




I think double is much sturdier, if you don't like sagging. I once discussed this with Lee from Samarga because I had a pebbled Céline Luggage which is sagging like hell (dislike!) and they recommended double layer and even certain colors because some colors are less thick than other...


----------



## m970006

Love it! Very nice!


----------



## Nanalovelin

My_vo said:


> View attachment 2960645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside my new neverfull V [emoji16][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960647


super LV fan&#65281;


----------



## Tonimack

chasy.price said:


> View attachment 2957310



Loving the turquoise! Great choice


----------



## cherrifoam

My_vo said:


> View attachment 2960645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside my new neverfull V [emoji16][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960647



Love love love the Aqua V neverfull. Jealous!


----------



## Welcome1234

Lilylovelv said:


> What's in my Galliera
> View attachment 2959288
> View attachment 2959290


Such colorful goodies you have in your bag! Do you have a youtube channel? I'd love to see a 'Whats in My Bag" video on this piece!


----------



## My_vo

Nanalovelin said:


> super LV fan&#65281;




BIGGEST LV FAN [emoji13]


----------



## My_vo

cherrifoam said:


> Love love love the Aqua V neverfull. Jealous!




Thanks it's truly a beautiful bag [emoji7]


----------



## LovestheLouis

Using my speedy 35 today, gave it fillies with all monogram! LOVE my speedy!!! Don't know the names of all, but I know one is a credit card holder, key holder, address book, International wallet? iPod in its case, my pouchette that I use for my make up, Chanel Nior, keys, fun phone,


----------



## Leo the Lion

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 2961795
> 
> 
> Using my speedy 35 today, gave it fillies with all monogram! LOVE my speedy!!! Don't know the names of all, but I know one is a credit card holder, key holder, address book, International wallet? iPod in its case, my pouchette that I use for my make up, Chanel Nior, keys, fun phone,




I have several of the same beauties as you! Great collection!


----------



## LovestheLouis

Leo the Lion said:


> I have several of the same beauties as you! Great collection!




Thanks Hun, I love monogram! Like the oldest piece is from 2006 and the newest is 2014 but it all still matches!!!!


----------



## LanaT

Kate Spade Glitter Bug Pouch
Monogram pochette
Bloomingdales cosmetic pouch
Rose Litchi Sarah wallet
Azur Key pouch
Prada sunnies


----------



## amanda.merrie

My multicolor cosmetic pouch I was able to snag


----------



## My_vo

LanaT said:


> View attachment 2961994
> 
> Kate Spade Glitter Bug Pouch
> Monogram pochette
> Bloomingdales cosmetic pouch
> Rose Litchi Sarah wallet
> Azur Key pouch
> Prada sunnies




BAG TWINS! I own a rose litchi zippy! Love the color!


----------



## My_vo

amanda.merrie said:


> My multicolor cosmetic pouch I was able to snag




 makes me want to get one in the white multicolor!


----------



## Leo the Lion

amanda.merrie said:


> My multicolor cosmetic pouch I was able to snag




Love your mc and goodies!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

amanda.merrie said:


> My multicolor cosmetic pouch I was able to snag


 
So pretty!!


----------



## Naminami

k5ml3k said:


> Hoping to get more use out of my speedy 35 with the help of my new purse organizer. First time having a purse organizer and it's promising...
> 
> View attachment 2956986


Hi dear, may i know your samorga is double layer or not? What material of samorga? And is it ok on your corner bag?


----------



## kween0703

My Speedy 30..just got it back from the LV spa, I had all the vachetta replaced.  P.S. my LV pen case doesn't house pens..it houses my taser. LOL I want the last thing you see before I shock the h*ll out of you is my designer case.


----------



## k5ml3k

Naminami said:


> Hi dear, may i know your samorga is double layer or not? What material of samorga? And is it ok on your corner bag?




Hello, mine is not the double-layer. I actually didn't know about it until after I placed the order. The material is a nice, thick felt. And it actually fits quite nicely in the bag...no issues I've seen in the corners either.


----------



## AllthingsLV

kween0703 said:


> My Speedy 30..just got it back from the LV spa, I had all the vachetta replaced.  P.S. my LV pen case doesn't house pens..it houses my taser. LOL I want the last thing you see before I shock the h*ll out of you is my designer case.




Love the idea of your taser being in your LV case.  ThT is all kind of funny!!!!!  I might have to steal that idea [emoji6].


----------



## LvoemyLV

kween0703 said:


> My Speedy 30..just got it back from the LV spa, I had all the vachetta replaced.  P.S. my LV pen case doesn't house pens..it houses my taser. LOL I want the last thing you see before I shock the h*ll out of you is my designer case.




Haha that's awesome! I carry a pepper spray at all times but no cute case 

Was it pricy to replace all vachetta? I am considering it.


----------



## kween0703

LvoemyLV said:


> Haha that's awesome! I carry a pepper spray at all times but no cute case
> 
> Was it pricy to replace all vachetta? I am considering it.


I'm in TN where tax is 9.25%, so I paid 689 to have the vachetta replaced. Just FYI..they do not replace the pocket or tabs under the pocket in a speedy. Hope this helps!


----------



## kween0703

AllthingsLV said:


> Love the idea of your taser being in your LV case.  ThT is all kind of funny!!!!!  I might have to steal that idea [emoji6].


 happy to help!


----------



## LvoemyLV

kween0703 said:


> I'm in TN where tax is 9.25%, so I paid 689 to have the vachetta replaced. Just FYI..they do not replace the pocket or tabs under the pocket in a speedy. Hope this helps!




Thanks! That helps! I was wondering what gets replaced and what doesn't. I always hate taking anything in because I never know if they are going to shock me with a price or not lol.


----------



## AllthingsLV

I try to keep my Neverfull DE GM organized, it's allot less frustrating when I know where everything is. 

1. Burberry iPad case/portfolio
2. Tory Burch Amanda Wallet
3. Coach round coin purse that I actually use for my headphones
4. LV Trousse Demi-Rond make-up/medicine bag
5. Tory Burch tape measure
6. LV Trousse Rond (gum, pens, phone charger & cord)
7. LV Cosmetic/Toiletry case (receipts, dry cleaners tickets, etc.)
8. LV Phone case that I use for change
9. Tiffany & Co eyeglasses
10. Kate Spade case (actually holding Coach Aviators)


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Neverfull GM traveling for work with me this week!
Roots pouch with all my necessities, glasses, blackberry, napkins, paper, moleskin, epi wallet in fawn, Roots card holder, buff!

Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## portia86

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 2963304
> View attachment 2963306
> 
> 
> I try to keep my Neverfull DE GM organized, it's allot less frustrating when I know where everything is.
> 
> 1. Burberry iPad case/portfolio
> 2. Tory Burch Amanda Wallet
> 3. Coach round coin purse that I actually use for my headphones
> 4. LV Trousse Demi-Rond make-up/medicine bag
> 5. Tory Burch tape measure
> 6. LV Trousse Rond (gum, pens, phone charger & cord)
> 7. LV Cosmetic/Toiletry case (receipts, dry cleaners tickets, etc.)
> 8. LV Phone case that I use for change
> 9. Tiffany & Co eyeglasses
> 10. Kate Spade case (actually holding Coach Aviators)




Loving this original GM gang like myself, beautiful xoxo


----------



## portia86

llovescuteshoes said:


> Neverfull GM traveling for work with me this week!
> Roots pouch with all my necessities, glasses, blackberry, napkins, paper, moleskin, epi wallet in fawn, Roots card holder, buff!
> 
> Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2963797




Loving the original GM neverfull like mine xoxo


----------



## m970006

I know, I'm a monogram maniac [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	




All items are in the monogram canvas

Hard case iPhone 6 plus
Key pouch 
Sarah wallet
Round coin purse
Card holder kept inside my milia clutch
6 key holder for loyalty store key tags 
Small ring agenda with LV agenda 2015
Pocket agenda cover that holds coupons 
Mini pochette
Clarins hand and nail cream
Mophie portable backup 
Sunglasses case 
Powerbeats wireless headphones
Penlight 
Coach mirror 
	

		
			
		

		
	




All items fit nicely in my Metis [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Naminami

Inside my pochette nm DE, 
Just cles, chanel lipstick, loccitane lipbalm, and cute mini pouch for my token (banking tools), and iphone 5s
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/idwgMPgtj]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/eyCmMleUj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## cot

Anyone has a photo of eva clutch in speedy b 25 to share?
If you come across links of video will be great too!
I'm 5'6" around 136lbs. Been contemplating between speedy25 or 30.  I think 30 is huge.. l dont think l need that much space.  On the other hand I'm afraid 25 will look small on me.


----------



## Nanalovelin

m970006 said:


> I know, I'm a monogram maniac [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964047
> 
> 
> All items are in the monogram canvas
> 
> Hard case iPhone 6 plus
> Key pouch
> Sarah wallet
> Round coin purse
> Card holder kept inside my milia clutch
> 6 key holder for loyalty store key tags
> Small ring agenda with LV agenda 2015
> Pocket agenda cover that holds coupons
> Mini pochette
> Clarins hand and nail cream
> Mophie portable backup
> Sunglasses case
> Powerbeats wireless headphones
> Penlight
> Coach mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964050
> 
> 
> All items fit nicely in my Metis [emoji173]&#65039;


a biiiiiiig fun of monogram is found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
all your items look beautiful and in good condition!


----------



## Naminami

cot said:


> Anyone has a photo of eva clutch in speedy b 25 to share?
> If you come across links of video will be great too!
> I'm 5'6" around 136lbs. Been contemplating between speedy25 or 30.  I think 30 is huge.. l dont think l need that much space.  On the other hand I'm afraid 25 will look small on me.



Hi dear.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AM6fC8DROyQ
On that link, you will get speedy 25 vs 30, with pochette nm inside them. I think eva an pochette nm size almost similar, maybe it will help you
Thank you


----------



## m970006

Nanalovelin said:


> a biiiiiiig fun of monogram is found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> all your items look beautiful and in good condition!



Thanks!


----------



## cot

Naminami said:


> Hi dear.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AM6fC8DROyQ
> On that link, you will get speedy 25 vs 30, with pochette nm inside them. I think eva an pochette nm size almost similar, maybe it will help you
> Thank you



Thank you.  This is really helpful.  Eva is 0.8" longer than pochette... wonder if its even harder to take it out..

btw, would u go for eva or pochette?
25 or 30 speedy??


----------



## cot

Naminami said:


> Hi dear.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AM6fC8DROyQ
> On that link, you will get speedy 25 vs 30, with pochette nm inside them. I think eva an pochette nm size almost similar, maybe it will help you
> Thank you



Found the video  eva clutch in speedy25
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUnTLfxFL4A


----------



## Naminami

cot said:


> Found the video  eva clutch in speedy25
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUnTLfxFL4A



Great.
I've already have pochette nm. And waiting my speedyb 25 coming. If the pochette nm not easy to in and out, lets thinking about mini pochette next. Haha


----------



## cot

What makes you get pochette over eva??

Whats your height & weight??


----------



## Pavla

In my St Germain PM today ~~


A place left for my phone which I was using to take pics


----------



## cot

Pavla said:


> In my St Germain PM today ~~
> View attachment 2970059
> 
> A place left for my phone which I was using to take pics
> View attachment 2970060



Nice bag..almost got this..but got chanel medium classic instead..
did u ask how to take care of the chain??


----------



## macaroonxo

[


----------



## cot

Has anybody ask SA before, for popular model, how many new pieces do they hold??


----------



## Pavla

cot said:


> Nice bag..almost got this..but got chanel medium classic instead..
> did u ask how to take care of the chain??



Thank you! ~ I would love to have Chanel too! 
No, I didn't ask.... Can ask lare in case there will be a problem.


----------



## LexLV




----------



## tanyajs

llovescuteshoes said:


> Neverfull GM traveling for work with me this week!
> Roots pouch with all my necessities, glasses, blackberry, napkins, paper, moleskin, epi wallet in fawn, Roots card holder, buff!
> 
> Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2963797




Ilovescuteshoes ...your photo stopped me mid scroll!you and I must be from the same place given the sticker on your moleskin and the magazine. Rare to see that on tpf!


----------



## mrs.zeigler

my_vo said:


> View attachment 2960645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside my new neverfull v [emoji16][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960647



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## anabg

yunicorn said:


> What's inside my LV...??



So cute!!  My cats would do this if I didn't lay down the law.


----------



## portia86

lexlv said:


> View attachment 2971643




beautiful xoxo


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

m970006 said:


> I know, I'm a monogram maniac [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964047
> 
> 
> All items are in the monogram canvas
> 
> 
> 
> Hard case iPhone 6 plus
> Key pouch
> Sarah wallet
> Round coin purse
> Card holder kept inside my milia clutch
> 6 key holder for loyalty store key tags
> Small ring agenda with LV agenda 2015
> Pocket agenda cover that holds coupons
> Mini pochette
> Clarins hand and nail cream
> Mophie portable backup
> Sunglasses case
> Powerbeats wireless headphones
> Penlight
> Coach mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964050
> 
> 
> All items fit nicely in my Metis [emoji173]&#65039;










LOVE it!!! I love a matchy / matchy set


----------



## LVgirl_68

macaroonxo said:


> [


Love this so much, also a huge HK fan


----------



## LVgirl_68

m970006 said:


> I know, I'm a monogram maniac [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964047
> 
> 
> All items are in the monogram canvas
> 
> Hard case iPhone 6 plus
> Key pouch
> Sarah wallet
> Round coin purse
> Card holder kept inside my milia clutch
> 6 key holder for loyalty store key tags
> Small ring agenda with LV agenda 2015
> Pocket agenda cover that holds coupons
> Mini pochette
> Clarins hand and nail cream
> Mophie portable backup
> Sunglasses case
> Powerbeats wireless headphones
> Penlight
> Coach mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964050
> 
> 
> All items fit nicely in my Metis [emoji173]&#65039;


Mono is my fav too (I only own mono) so I LOVE all your items, stunning!!!!!!


----------



## cot

Finally decided on speedy b 25  with my eva clutch
Inside my speedy:
Tabs 8.4"
Eva clutch (iphone+note2+zippy coin purse+tissues+mirror)
1 water bottle
1set of toddler clothes+2pcs of diaper
1 toddler hat
3 packets of tissues


----------



## Wendy.C

cot said:


> Finally decided on speedy b 25  with my eva clutch
> Inside my speedy:
> Tabs 8.4"
> Eva clutch (iphone+note2+zippy coin purse+tissues+mirror)
> 1 water bottle
> 1set of toddler clothes+2pcs of diaper
> 1 toddler hat
> 3 packets of tissues


Congrats. They got along so well and so organised


----------



## cot

Wendy.C said:


> Congrats. They got along so well and so organised


Thank you  loving them.  Even my hubby says he like it!


----------



## yunicorn

anabg said:


> So cute!!  My cats would do this if I didn't lay down the law.


Thanks. 

She's so lovely. More like a dog than a cat, nosy little fluff


----------



## Consultantmom

yunicorn said:


> Thanks.
> 
> She's so lovely. More like a dog than a cat, nosy little fluff


 

Our cats look so much alike! 


Too funny....I say that about mine all the time.  Ours definitely acts more like a dog than a cat...she's great though!


----------



## imatraveldiva

whats inside my manhattan gm today? my lv wallet, my dg sunglasses, checkbook, pen, gum, keys, work id, and my kindle


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I am amazed at how much fits in my little cosmetics bag I carry in my purse. 

This isn't a "what I carry in my handbag" so much as a "what's in my bag in my bag".  Thought this might be a helpful twist.


----------



## m970006

DP PURSE FAN said:


> LOVE it!!! I love a matchy / matchy set




Thanks!!![emoji1]


----------



## m970006

LVgirl_68 said:


> Mono is my fav too (I only own mono) so I LOVE all your items, stunning!!!!!!




Thanks! Everything must be monogram for me[emoji16]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Louislover10 said:


> What's inside my Evora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956808



I love the DRAMA QUEEN pouch! Do you mind sharing where you purchased it?


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

my new small but mighty Noe BB 
2 big sunnies, ipsy bag w makeup, roses zippy, mints & lotion {keys not pictured}
((I have a ZCP on the way since the full zippy is so big))


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

a little room to spare


----------



## Louislover10

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love the DRAMA QUEEN pouch! Do you mind sharing where you purchased it?



I purchased it at Nordstroms. They were marked down last time I checked.


----------



## supershopgirl44

c_y_n_d_i said:


> a little room to spare



Your Noe BB is so adorable! I feel another purchase coming on!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

c_y_n_d_i said:


> a little room to spare



Love your wallet.. Wish they made the Roses in a organizer!


----------



## uhpharm01

c_y_n_d_i said:


> a little room to spare



Nice. Especially the rose zippy wallet.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Decided to take PM around on some errands, trying to pack light...


----------



## for3v3rz

Going to the movie so just simple and light with pochette accessories.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Black Epi Noè, with monogram phone number book, iPod case, Prada purse, M.A.C make up bag, Chanel shades (hang them off the pull string) Silver rain perfume, phone and Keys.


----------



## Thanh510




----------



## lovelystars

inside my never full Gm!
sorry I'm not sure how to rotate the image here.


----------



## Louish

This is why I love the deceivingly big Pochette Accessories NM




Umbrella
Comb
Car keys
House keys
Cles with cards/money
Sunglasses in soft case
Iphone 6 (taking the photo!)


----------



## safida

c_y_n_d_i said:


> a little room to spare



love this bag so much, and i keep asking myself why i didn't get one when they first released heheh planing to add both mono and azur.. such a classic piece


----------



## Babiigurl82

MONTAIGNE GM IN NOIR

Lv agenda in ebene
Lv key key pouch in ebene
Lv Empreinte key pouch in cerise
Lv MC insolite wallet
Ray ban aviator 
Lv Toiletry pouch 15
Lv animated mini pochette  
Mints


----------



## pmburk

Inside my pre-loved vintage (1994) Noe

Madewell cosmetic bag with makeup
Leather pouch with medications/hand sanitizer
Vintage LV wallet
Ray-Ban sunglasses & case
Hairbrush
Trader Joe's hand balm
Gum & mints

Not pictured: phone, 2 sets of keys


----------



## Fleurdeleigh

Louisgyal37 said:


> Decided to take PM around on some errands, trying to pack light...



Does your Acura key fit inside the key holder? I've been wanting one like this but haven't felt like making the drive to the LV store to test it out.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Fleurdeleigh said:


> Does your Acura key fit inside the key holder? I've been wanting one like this but haven't felt like making the drive to the LV store to test it out.



It does fit but it makes it bulky and will stretch out the flap after a while( I used to have the DE 6 key ring and it stretched it out to the point where the flap didn't stay flushed when closed and curled up at the sides) I don't put it inside anymore which is fine cuz it's just a remote anyway


----------



## Maggie B

msheidiann said:


> Another neverfull DE in MM size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565507
> 
> 
> Zippy organizer wallet, mini pochette, trousse ronde 20, coach cosmetic bag with my 2.5 year old son's necessities (diaper, wipes, hand wipes, a few hot wheels, snacks), a reusable oscar the grouch envirosac, a small reusable snack pouch, and my shades! The pocket holds my hand sanitizer, and car keys! I am sizing down from a GM, so things are a bit more packed in.


 
Hi, is trousse ronde 20 the LV canvas rough tube shape? I like it


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Louislover10 said:


> I purchased it at Nordstroms. They were marked down last time I checked.



Thanks . It seems they`re now sold out.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Louish said:


> This is why I love the deceivingly big Pochette Accessories NM
> 
> View attachment 2983859
> 
> 
> Umbrella
> Comb
> Car keys
> House keys
> Cles with cards/money
> Sunglasses in soft case
> Iphone 6 (taking the photo!)



Wow it even fits an umbrella! Impressive!


----------



## Louislover10

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Thanks . It seems they`re now sold out.



Sad face I went back on their and could not find them anymore. I was going to post the link for you too.


----------



## Cinnamon718

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Thanks . It seems they`re now sold out.



There's 4 in the Nordstroms in Stanford mall in San Jose, CA if you want to give them a call. You have to ask for the home dept on the 3rd floor. I saw them on the weekend but I thought the canvas material wasn't as good as I would like it to be, and it's too small for my needs so I didn't bother buying it. But they're $12 if you want to give them a call. Maybe they can ship to you.


----------



## Maggie B

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2582985



Hi, what is the little one in monogram? I dont recognize it. Thanks


----------



## Maggie B

pitterpatter said:


> Zcp, cles and keys, a few lipids, cell phone (not pictured), lulu gift card holder, compact, my sons inhaler, allergy tabs, and eye drops (he's a hot mess!!)



Oh my gosh. I love your denim bag. Where on earth I can find it?


----------



## Maggie B

First day of my Marylebone and Alexandra wallet. Today is also the 1st day I joined the Purse Forum. Hello everyone. It's nice to meet you


----------



## HandbagDiva354

TOBagGirl said:


> There's 4 in the Nordstroms in Stanford mall in San Jose, CA if you want to give them a call. You have to ask for the home dept on the 3rd floor. I saw them on the weekend but I thought the canvas material wasn't as good as I would like it to be, and it's too small for my needs so I didn't bother buying it. But they're $12 if you want to give them a call. Maybe they can ship to you.



 I`ll give them a call. I`m afraid shipping may be more than the pouch.


----------



## Maggie B

Oh I can't attach the pix. What's wrong?


----------



## LizLisa




----------



## LizLisa




----------



## Maggie B

Marylebone and Alexandra wallet


----------



## katieny

What is in my Delightful PM (old style)?
My Damier Ebene Pochette with some makeup. 
The Pochette from a vintage Bucket Bag. It holds a few checks and a pen. 
The pink Coach wristlet holds my iPod. 
The brown Coach wristlet holds gift cards. 
The Cles holds debit cards and my license. 
The Coach case holds my Valentino sunglasses.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## pinkjennipoo

My brand spanking new speedy B 25 fits:

1) LV agenda MM DA 
2) LV key cles DE
3) My keys 
4) Cellphone (not pictured)
5) Small make up bag (free from Macy's)
6) Rebecca Minkoff sunglasses case 
7) Prada wallet
8) Pencil case for my pens 
9) Jill Stuart compact mirror

I am so shocked how much stuff she can fit inside her!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

LizLisa said:


> View attachment 2985463



Love all your Ted Baker goodies[emoji7]


----------



## Pursenalfaves

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2986232




Hi HeartMyMJs! Long time no talk![emoji4] We are bag twinsies right now! I'm using my Portobello too [emoji2]


----------



## Fleurdeleigh

Louisgyal37 said:


> It does fit but it makes it bulky and will stretch out the flap after a while( I used to have the DE 6 key ring and it stretched it out to the point where the flap didn't stay flushed when closed and curled up at the sides) I don't put it inside anymore which is fine cuz it's just a remote anyway



Thanks so much for your reply. I've been debating on buying it for way too long. I think I'm going to take the plunge before I miss out on the fuschia.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pursenalfaves said:


> Hi HeartMyMJs! Long time no talk![emoji4] We are bag twinsies right now! I'm using my Portobello too [emoji2]




Hi!!  Hope all is well!!  Yay we are bag twins!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I am amazed at how much fits in my little cosmetics bag I carry in my purse.
> 
> This isn't a "what I carry in my handbag" so much as a "what's in my bag in my bag".  Thought this might be a helpful twist.
> 
> View attachment 2976798
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976800
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976801



I carry Goody powders too! As any true Southern girl should!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I carry Goody powders too! As any true Southern girl should!




LOL!! I self one get headaches but when I do, Goody's is the only thing that knocks it out.  I would order it if I didn't live here.


----------



## libertygirl

pinkjennipoo said:


> View attachment 2986438
> 
> 
> My brand spanking new speedy B 25 fits:
> 
> 1) LV agenda MM DA
> 2) LV key cles DE
> 3) My keys
> 4) Cellphone (not pictured)
> 5) Small make up bag (free from Macy's)
> 6) Rebecca Minkoff sunglasses case
> 7) Prada wallet
> 8) Pencil case for my pens
> 9) Jill Stuart compact mirror
> 
> I am so shocked how much stuff she can fit inside her!



Beautiful SLGs!


----------



## libertygirl

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2986232



Gorgeous!


----------



## libertygirl

katieny said:


> What is in my Delightful PM (old style)?
> My Damier Ebene Pochette with some makeup.
> The Pochette from a vintage Bucket Bag. It holds a few checks and a pen.
> The pink Coach wristlet holds my iPod.
> The brown Coach wristlet holds gift cards.
> The Cles holds debit cards and my license.
> The Coach case holds my Valentino sunglasses.
> View attachment 2986142



Your home is so beautiful! The bag isn't bad either


----------



## HeartMyMJs

libertygirl said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my Mon Mono today!


----------



## pinkjennipoo

libertygirl said:


> Beautiful SLGs!


Thank you! I am trying to gather some more!


----------



## littlejuser

Inside my new turenne pm on a recent trip to Calgary! Love this compact bag[emoji4]


----------



## Naminami

Woww.. Great info.
Anyway is it heavy or not?


----------



## Phédre

Louisgyal37 said:


> Decided to take PM around on some errands, trying to pack light...



Such a fantastic bag. It holds a ton. I love all your SLGs.


----------



## Leo the Lion

HeartMyMJs said:


> Using my Mon Mono today!
> View attachment 2988010


Love all of your goodies and your mon mono from hubby. I have a few of the same slg's and even the initial pouch but mine is navy with a "L". Super soft huh?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Leo the Lion said:


> Love all of your goodies and your mon mono from hubby. I have a few of the same slg's and even the initial pouch but mine is navy with a "L". Super soft huh?


 

Hi!!  Thank you!!  We are SLG twins!!!  Yes it's by Rebecca Minkoff.  Love it.  Yes it so soft!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

littlejuser said:


> Inside my new turenne pm on a recent trip to Calgary! Love this compact bag[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988541



Lovely interior! How is the ivory in your wallet holding up? I have one as well but I've been so scared of using it!


----------



## JenMcK77

Inside my Neverfull GM today:

Sarah Wallet
Trousse Demi-Ronde
Pochette Accessoires NM
Agenda PM
Key Pouch/Cles

Clearly, I'm a monogram addict!


----------



## Dany_37

My Neverfull MM is a bit junky today.  I have to get some organization soon.  Great excuse to get some SLG's to tame this chaos. Today I have:

Epi Mini Agenda
Trousse Toilette Cosmetic Pouch (my Gucci wallet, lotion, sanitizer and glosses inside)
iPad mini
two pairs of Tom Ford Sunglasses (I like to switch it up...LOL)
a belt off the jacket I'm wearing
iPhone 5s (not showing, using to take pic)
iPhone earphones (down at the bottom)


----------



## pquiles

Today I went old school and pulled out my red Noe.  
Carrying: My Mary Lou wallet I received for Christmas, my 4 key vermis key holder, and my thirty one pouches which holds my odds and ends and personals [emoji4] and an old BCBG shrug.


----------



## misslizz

Enjoying my OM Delightful MM!


----------



## uhpharm01

misslizz said:


> View attachment 2989562
> View attachment 2989563
> View attachment 2989564
> 
> Enjoying my OM Delightful MM!



Where did you get that strap from?


----------



## misslizz

uhpharm01 said:


> Where did you get that strap from?


It's a Keepall strap (LV)....


----------



## uhpharm01

misslizz said:


> It's a Keepall strap (LV)....


Thanks


----------



## Chippiebear

Inside my Totally MM


----------



## portia86

pinkjennipoo said:


> View attachment 2986438
> 
> 
> My brand spanking new speedy B 25 fits:
> 
> 1) LV agenda MM DA
> 2) LV key cles DE
> 3) My keys
> 4) Cellphone (not pictured)
> 5) Small make up bag (free from Macy's)
> 6) Rebecca Minkoff sunglasses case
> 7) Prada wallet
> 8) Pencil case for my pens
> 9) Jill Stuart compact mirror
> 
> I am so shocked how much stuff she can fit inside her!




Gorgeous this the first time seen the Azur Agenda in MM it looks beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Inside my Brea today is 2 iPhones (one I'm using to take the pictures), my wallet (Zippy, I think. I seldom remember the names), cosmetic case, my toiletry pouch 19, a velvet cinch sack I carry my Truvia in, purse hook, and small lotion.


----------



## Bostonbean84

Inside my speedy 30:
-Tory burch sunglasses
-Tory Burch eye glasses
-Laura mercier pouch filled with odds and ends
-Laura mercier amber vanille perfume with Laura mercier almond coconut hand lotion 
- cough drops and two packs of gum
- hand sanitizer, phone charger, lint roller, Kleenex, lip balm, marvelous moxie rebel lip gloss 
-coffee koozie


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Lumi today.


----------



## pinkjennipoo

portia86 said:


> Gorgeous this the first time seen the Azur Agenda in MM it looks beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you! I was actually thinking about selling her...but still cannot find the courage to let her go!


----------



## Handbag_junkie8

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Inside my Brea today is 2 iPhones (one I'm using to take the pictures), my wallet (Zippy, I think. I seldom remember the names), cosmetic case, my toiletry pouch 19, a velvet cinch sack I carry my Truvia in, purse hook, and small lotion.
> 
> View attachment 2990418
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990419




Love the color scheme you have going!! [emoji7]


----------



## Always New LV

I am on a diet, always bring an healthy snack with me.


----------



## Jessica_zhao

What's in my new pretty montaigne BB vernis


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jessica_zhao said:


> What's in my new pretty montaigne BB vernis


 
So pretty!!!  You should post your bag in the Montaigne club.  Many tpf'ers are dying to see this bag!!  Congrats again!!


----------



## Jessica_zhao

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!!  You should post your bag in the Montaigne club.  Many tpf'ers are dying to see this bag!!  Congrats again!!



Thanks for your information. I am new to the forum, still trying to figure it out how to play with it. Where is the Montaigne club? I really want to share my pictures with Montaigne fans, falling in love with it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jessica_zhao said:


> Thanks for your information. I am new to the forum, still trying to figure it out how to play with it. Where is the Montaigne club? I really want to share my pictures with Montaigne fans, falling in love with it


 
Sure no problem!!  Welcome to tpf!!  Here's the link!


http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-montaigne-club-850078-86.html


----------



## LVfantasy

Inside my Turenne MM...


----------



## Pavla

Jessica_zhao said:


> What's in my new pretty montaigne BB vernis



Absolutely amazing! Love all the gold hardware and colours!


----------



## Jessica_zhao

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sure no problem!!  Welcome to tpf!!  Here's the link!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-montaigne-club-850078-86.html


Thank you so much, will join the Montaigne club


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jessica_zhao said:


> Thank you so much, will join the Montaigne club


 
Sure no problem!!!  Congrats again!!


----------



## annaprkl

Inside my Noé there is a ton of delicious Swedish chocolate I got from my colleague today. Mmm! My drawstring would need some replacement, haha.


----------



## allyloupuppy

annaprkl said:


> Inside my Noé there is a ton of delicious Swedish chocolate I got from my colleague today. Mmm! My drawstring would need some replacement, haha.



That is good chocolate! I'm 1/2 swedish


----------



## annaprkl

allyloupuppy said:


> That is good chocolate! I'm 1/2 swedish



That's cool! I'm Finnish but all my team members at work are Swedish so they always bring me kex and I bring them Finnish candy when I go home.


----------



## sophia618

LVfantasy said:


> Inside my Turenne MM...


Love it!
I'm so obsessed with this bag, even though mine is PM size!  Beautiful!!!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## sophia618

It was taken while back... My speedyb30 
My cat's butt wasn't in the bag though.  lol


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sophia618 said:


> It was taken while back... My speedyb30
> My cat's butt wasn't in the bag though.  lol




Love all your SLGs!!


----------



## sophia618

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love all your SLGs!!


Aww, thank you! &#128150;&#128536;


----------



## elle2x

Lee said:


> This thread is a continuation of the previous thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/whats-inside-your-lv-414095.html
> 
> Please share and thank you!



Currently, someone has taken over my Retiro's compartments!  He almost fell asleep in there!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

elle2x said:


> Currently, someone has taken over my Retiro's compartments!  He almost fell asleep in there!


 
Oh my!! Too cute!!!


----------



## elle2x

HeartMyMJs said:


> Oh my!! Too cute!!!



Thanks!  He really was too cute for me to refuse him going in there!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

elle2x said:


> Thanks!  He really was too cute for me to refuse him going in there!


 
I would have done the same!!


----------



## 7777777

elle2x said:


> Currently, someone has taken over my Retiro's compartments!  He almost fell asleep in there!




Love this picture, thank you for sharing!


----------



## mixlv

sophia618 said:


> It was taken while back... My speedyb30
> My cat's butt wasn't in the bag though.  lol


I'm trying to find this agenda on the preloved sites.  What is it called and what size is it please?


----------



## Bags_4_life

elle2x said:


> Currently, someone has taken over my Retiro's compartments!  He almost fell asleep in there!


Cute pic!! This should be your profile pic!


----------



## elle2x

Bags_4_life said:


> Cute pic!! This should be your profile pic!



Thank you!  You know I tried to put it in yesterday but I am 7 KB too big! I have to scale it down a tad bit more and try again today!


----------



## elle2x

sophia618 said:


> It was taken while back... My speedyb30
> My cat's butt wasn't in the bag though.  lol



Great SLG's!!!  My cat got his whole body in my Retiro and started getting very comfortable in there!!!


----------



## elle2x

Louish said:


> This is why I love the deceivingly big Pochette Accessories NM
> 
> View attachment 2983859
> 
> 
> Umbrella
> Comb
> Car keys
> House keys
> Cles with cards/money
> Sunglasses in soft case
> Iphone 6 (taking the photo!)



I can't believe you got all of that in there!!!  I had been thinking about getting the azur print in either this accessoires or the favorite mm for the size, but this sure looks like it will fit what I need!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cilantro

elle2x said:


> Currently, someone has taken over my Retiro's compartments!  He almost fell asleep in there!


OMG! that's too cute!!  does he know you were taking a picture of him?


----------



## elle2x

cilantro said:


> OMG! that's too cute!!  does he know you were taking a picture of him?




Thanks!  I'm not sure he knows but does so many darn cute stunts all the time!  : )


----------



## sandee19

minimal items inside my Speedy B 25

wallet (charles&keith)
sunnies by charlie
wet brush


----------



## Consultantmom

elle2x said:


> Currently, someone has taken over my Retiro's compartments!  He almost fell asleep in there!


 


Awwwww, so cute!


----------



## elle2x

Consultantmom said:


> Awwwww, so cute!



Thank you!  I think so too.  : )


----------



## Naminami

sophia618 said:


> It was taken while back... My speedyb30
> My cat's butt wasn't in the bag though.  lol


Hi dear, may i know what agenda name on your picture?


----------



## laprofff

In my Montaigne MM!


----------



## Lilylovelv

My Galliera PM...


----------



## Phédre

In my Pochette Metis. Such a spacious little bag! Violetta and Frozen lip balms are my from my daughter ... but they're really great actually!


----------



## lapreciosask

Is the Epi TP19 flexible enough? I've been thinking of getting one since it looks so pretty, but I was wondering if it'll hold much.


----------



## lapreciosask

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Inside my Brea today is 2 iPhones (one I'm using to take the pictures), my wallet (Zippy, I think. I seldom remember the names), cosmetic case, my toiletry pouch 19, a velvet cinch sack I carry my Truvia in, purse hook, and small lotion.
> 
> View attachment 2990418
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990419



Is the Epi TP19 flexible enough? I've been thinking of getting one since it looks so pretty, but I was wondering if it'll hold much.


----------



## TraGiv

Inside my SpeedyB DE 30:




LV Clemence Wallet
Rebecca Minkoff Sunnies Pouch (Fendi Sunglasses)
Kate Spade Cobble Hill Bee (Earbuds, USB Charging Cords, Apple Wall Plug, and Ink Pen)
LV Mini Pouchette (Mac Lipstick, Carmex Lip Balm, Mac Mineral Powder, Eyeliner, and Eyeshadow)
Kleenex 
Coach ID Holder
Pinch Skinny Minimergency Kit (Pain Pills, Clear Nail Polish, Emery Board, Floss, Bandage, Safety Pin, etc.)
Comb
Coach Umbrella 
Keys
Handheld Fan
Avon Moisture Therapy Hand Lotion 
IPhone 6
Coach Pill Case
Toddy Microfiber Cleaning Cloth


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

lapreciosask said:


> Is the Epi TP19 flexible enough? I've been thinking of getting one since it looks so pretty, but I was wondering if it'll hold much.




I'm not absolutely certain what you mean by flexible enough but I would say it's slighter softer or maybe thinner then an epi wall on my Brea or Alma. It's definitely not rigid but also not plush, you know? I can say if I wanted to fit quite a bit in there, I believe I could.

Help at all?

Ask again if there is a different way I can help.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

The walls are very pliable. Obviously you wouldn't want to continuously do this or you get wrapping. I realized I t's softer than I was even thinking once I got it out to take these pictures.




It has an iPhone, a significant bundle of lip glosses and lipsticks at the bottom, slightly clunky keychain, pen, and little box of blotting tissues and still nowhere near the top.

Hope these help.


----------



## lapreciosask

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I'm not absolutely certain what you mean by flexible enough but I would say it's slighter softer or maybe thinner then an epi wall on my Brea or Alma. It's definitely not rigid but also not plush, you know? I can say if I wanted to fit quite a bit in there, I believe I could.
> 
> Help at all?
> 
> Ask again if there is a different way I can help.



I have an epi pochette NM, but is a bit rigid and it holds less than the one in monogram. I've been trying to decide between a TP19 in monogram and epi for a few mos now. One in monogram seems to fit much according to the numerous YT vids I've watched on TP19 in monogram. I only found 1 vid on TP19 in epi. Do you think it's worthy to pay the extra bucks to get the epi one?

Thank you so much for your reply. Very helpful!!!


----------



## lapreciosask

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2998324
> 
> 
> The walls are very pliable. Obviously you wouldn't want to continuously do this or you get wrapping. I realized I t's softer than I was even thinking once I got it out to take these pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2998325
> 
> 
> It has an iPhone, a significant bundle of lip glosses and lipsticks at the bottom, slightly clunky keychain, pen, and little box of blotting tissues and still nowhere near the top.
> 
> Hope these help.



Wow, the walls are really pliable and the pouch looks pretty roomy!!! Thank you so much for the great pix. I finally made up my mind. I'm going to get one in epi!!! Just by looking at your pix makes me want to get an epi. 

I really appreciate your help!!! Thank you!&#128077;&#128516;


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

lapreciosask said:


> Wow, the walls are really pliable and the pouch looks pretty roomy!!! Thank you so much for the great pix. I finally made up my mind. I'm going to get one in epi!!! Just by looking at your pix makes me want to get an epi.
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate your help!!! Thank you![emoji106][emoji1]




You are very, very welcome. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## LVlovethemall

TraGiv said:


> Inside my SpeedyB DE 30:
> 
> View attachment 2998300
> 
> 
> LV Clemence Wallet
> Rebecca Minkoff Sunnies Pouch (Fendi Sunglasses)
> Kate Spade Cobble Hill Bee (Earbuds, USB Charging Cords, Apple Wall Plug, and Ink Pen)
> LV Mini Pouchette (Mac Lipstick, Carmex Lip Balm, Mac Mineral Powder, Eyeliner, and Eyeshadow)
> Kleenex
> Coach ID Holder
> Pinch Skinny Minimergency Kit (Pain Pills, Clear Nail Polish, Emery Board, Floss, Bandage, Safety Pin, etc.)
> Comb
> Coach Umbrella
> Keys
> Handheld Fan
> Avon Moisture Therapy Hand Lotion
> IPhone 6
> Coach Pill Case
> Toddy Microfiber Cleaning Cloth



She looks so happy!&#128584;


----------



## Hanhbui

lapreciosask said:


> I have an epi pochette NM, but is a bit rigid and it holds less than the one in monogram. I've been trying to decide between a TP19 in monogram and epi for a few mos now. One in monogram seems to fit much according to the numerous YT vids I've watched on TP19 in monogram. I only found 1 vid on TP19 in epi. Do you think it's worthy to pay the extra bucks to get the epi one?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. Very helpful!!!




Hi there i was at the store and actually considered getting these. The epi one is so luxuriously plush inside and much more "flexible" than those used in wallets/bags yet still hold its structure. They are soo nice and well made! The only reasons stopping me from purchasing were that I would not be using them much - i prefer see-through make up pouches so i can see on the move (making up at red light, lol) and i have enough little clutches for the moment. If i were to purchase i would get the largest size bc i think the shape is unique compare to what i already own. 

All in all i was soo impressed w the quality of these epi toiletry!


----------



## lapreciosask

Hanhbui said:


> Hi there i was at the store and actually considered getting these. The epi one is so luxuriously plush inside and much more "flexible" than those used in wallets/bags yet still hold its structure. They are soo nice and well made! The only reasons stopping me from purchasing were that I would not be using them much - i prefer see-through make up pouches so i can see on the move (making up at red light, lol) and i have enough little clutches for the moment. If i were to purchase i would get the largest size bc i think the shape is unique compare to what i already own.
> 
> All in all i was soo impressed w the quality of these epi toiletry!




Lucky you! I wish I could stop by their store to see them myself, but I'll need to order one online. Thanks for all the details!

I'm gonna use it to hold a few misc. travel-sized items such as a hand sanitizer, mini altoids, a pack of tissues, etc. I already have a makeup pouch that I use just for makeup. 

By any chance, did you get see the one in CHILI RED? I'm on their website trying to decide on a color... It looks like this color replaced PIMENT, but I wonder how the color looks in real life. 

Thanks for your comment/thoughts!!!&#128516;


----------



## ame

The ZCW in Epi is labeled "Chili Red" on the website but it's in the system as PIMENT. It's orange and to me resembles Hermes box orange, and I actually think it's a really pretty orange. I have a Tumi travel wallet this color--literally a match. It's very...juicy.


----------



## lapreciosask

ame said:


> The ZCW in Epi is labeled "Chili Red" on the website but it's in the system as PIMENT. It's orange and to me resembles Hermes box orange, and I actually think it's a really pretty orange. I have a Tumi travel wallet this color--literally a match. It's very...juicy.




Oic! That sounds just perfect. I'll get the Chili Red then. I wanted an orange one, but then the name, Chili Red, didn't sound like it's orangey, although it looked orange on the website. 

Now that I know what Chili Red is like, I'll get it. Yay!!! Thank you for helping me out. &#128515;


----------



## ame

lapreciosask said:


> Oic! That sounds just perfect. I'll get the Chili Red then. I wanted an orange one, but then the name, Chili Red, didn't sound like it's orangey, although it looked orange on the website.
> 
> Now that I know what Chili Red is like, I'll get it. Yay!!! Thank you for helping me out. &#128515;



Certainly. You can double check to be sure so you don't have an experience with a return, but that was what we experienced in store.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## sophia618

What's in my Turenne pm


----------



## m970006

Very nice! Love the combo of DE and Monogram!


----------



## Hanhbui

lapreciosask said:


> Oic! That sounds just perfect. I'll get the Chili Red then. I wanted an orange one, but then the name, Chili Red, didn't sound like it's orangey, although it looked orange on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know what Chili Red is like, I'll get it. Yay!!! Thank you for helping me out. [emoji2]




I agree that it is an orangy red. Kinda like brick red, under the lighting in the store. I dont think it is as orange as hermes, but a very nice midpoint b/t red and orange. Maybe it will look brighter red in regular light. Honestly i want them in all color. The inside and outside is just amazing to the touch. But i know i shouldn't buy, bc i would not use any of them.

Looking forward to seeing your reveal & how much you enjoy it!


----------



## ame

Assuming it really was the same as Piment, it was not at all red in store. It was definitely orange.


----------



## shweta.2000

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


 


Gorge!!


----------



## libertygirl

sophia618 said:


> What's in my Turenne pm



Wow! I didn't realise you could fit so much in the Turenne!


----------



## libertygirl

sandee19 said:


> minimal items inside my Speedy B 25
> 
> wallet (charles&keith)
> sunnies by charlie
> wet brush



Cute! Love that cherry charm!!


----------



## sandee19

libertygirl said:


> Cute! Love that cherry charm!!



Thanks! the bag charm is from H&M


----------



## ame

MsCuppycake said:


> View attachment 2849769



Love this! What organizer is this?


----------



## NurseAnn

ame said:


> Love this! What organizer is this?



I'm not the OP but it looks like one from Pursebling to me.  I have one in red and love it.


----------



## ame

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## theclosetpiece

I've had my Delightful well over 30 days and finally decided to put her to use


----------



## ame

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2998324
> 
> 
> The walls are very pliable. Obviously you wouldn't want to continuously do this or you get wrapping. I realized I t's softer than I was even thinking once I got it out to take these pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2998325
> 
> 
> It has an iPhone, a significant bundle of lip glosses and lipsticks at the bottom, slightly clunky keychain, pen, and little box of blotting tissues and still nowhere near the top.
> 
> Hope these help.



Love that pouch. And dang it I was over my Hi Chew addiction but now I am needing more.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ame said:


> Love that pouch. And dang it I was over my Hi Chew addiction but now I am needing more.




Hi Chew is AWESOME! Get some! Now! LOL

Matter fact, I'll reach in my 19 in my Speedy 25 and eat one on your behalf.  (gotta have that LV language in there) Strawberry!


----------



## ame

Please do! I am trying to kick my addiction because I literally cannot eat just a few. I eat like a pound in a day.  Cherry is my favorite, though I will not pass on a Green Apple or tropical mix. I can only get the individual packs at the international market and that place is a death trap for me. I walk in for one thing and leave with $200 in candy.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

theclosetpiece said:


> I've had my Delightful well over 30 days and finally decided to put her to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000562


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## theclosetpiece

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!!




Thanks!!! I can't believe I waited so long to use it - I love it!!


----------



## uhpharm01

theclosetpiece said:


> I've had my Delightful well over 30 days and finally decided to put her to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000562



Sweet


----------



## uhpharm01

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2998324
> 
> 
> The walls are very pliable. Obviously you wouldn't want to continuously do this or you get wrapping. I realized I t's softer than I was even thinking once I got it out to take these pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2998325
> 
> 
> It has an iPhone, a significant bundle of lip glosses and lipsticks at the bottom, slightly clunky keychain, pen, and little box of blotting tissues and still nowhere near the top.
> 
> Hope these help.



Nice collection!


----------



## Misshardknox

i love my double lined samorga.


----------



## amy watt

All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!


----------



## misslizz

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!


Wow! Excellent!


----------



## random_person

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!


Wow, this is gorgeous and I had no idea the 25 could fit so much! I need to bring mine back out!


----------



## Arlene619

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



Omg woww! I didn't realize the 25 fits so much ! Love it! Is that the wapity in the front? I'm not sure if that's the name for it. That piece is sooo cute, did you find it pre loved or you're the first owner? Love it&#128525;


----------



## rachelkitty

Misshardknox said:


> View attachment 3001838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love my double lined samorga.




Nice color! Is the side compartment detachable?


----------



## Misshardknox

rachelkitty said:


> Nice color! Is the side compartment detachable?




No but you can get that custom one of my water bottles is detachable. Hence not there


----------



## frzsri

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!




Isn't Speedy 25 surprisingly roomy? I adore mine.
Lovely SLGs[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## deppstar

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!




Such an amazing pic!!!! I need a speedyb25 too!!


----------



## cot

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!


Wow!! That's a lot!! Beautiful collection!!
U need so many pouches??
Btw..u working in childcare or school??


----------



## girlhasbags

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!




Wow! I've stayed away from speedy but it's time to reconsider.


----------



## eleg

Totally time to reconsider. Amazing!


----------



## LuxMommy

In my Delightful PM today, with room to spare:


----------



## LuxMommy

One more shot:


----------



## LuxMommy

I'm using the large cosmetics case with a white interior for my Azur SLGs, because I just know the pink lining will cause colour transfer. Also using a generic sunnies case for my LV sunnies, because the case is just so big, I wanted something more compact. The red Guess case contains my iPad mini. In addition I also carry my iPhone, used to take the photos.


----------



## amy watt

Arlene619 said:


> Omg woww! I didn't realize the 25 fits so much ! Love it! Is that the wapity in the front? I'm not sure if that's the name for it. That piece is sooo cute, did you find it pre loved or you're the first owner? Love it&#128525;



Yes, that's the wapity. I LOVE it, just got it off of eBay for about $335. It has a beautiful patina and not one thing wrong with it. I noticed last week that there is another one listed, and it had zero patina and looks brand new. It's a great piece! Totally worth getting because they are discontinued. My camera fits perfectly (Canon 100) and I have also put other stuff in there as well. I love that it has the strap&#128522;


----------



## amy watt

I teach second grade. I took the pic before school, because of course I would rather play with my SLG's than work on lesson plans, lol&#128522;


----------



## Phédre

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



I love lots of LV in LV!
I'm a teacher too!


----------



## amy watt

I like to have all of my stuff organized, and I use the two pochettes for my mints, gum, pill box, hair ties, contact case, eye drops, etc. I love looking in my purse and not seeing anything floating around, lol.


----------



## libertygirl

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



Oh my goodness. What an amazing SLG collection!


----------



## libertygirl

theclosetpiece said:


> I've had my Delightful well over 30 days and finally decided to put her to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000562



Beautiful


----------



## amy watt

Looks gorgeous, and all matchy&#128522;


----------



## uableuize

What's in my LV Neverfull Damier Azur MM:

- Kate Spade cosmetic case - with makeup
- LV French Wallet in DA - holds cash, cards, ID
- LV Zippy Coin Purse in DE - holds coins and extra cards
- Checkbook (boring! )
- Ralph Lauren sunnies
- Paris pouch (gray) - holds misc items like pens, manicure set, hair ties, etc.
- Paris pouch (beige) - hold keys, purse hook

The bag seems so empty with this stuff in it - I need more SLGs!


----------



## Lizzys

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



You have some nice SLGs.  Seeing your pics makes me want a speedy b 25.


----------



## Lizzys

LuxMommy said:


> One more shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003212



I have the DA PM too and haven't used it much yet but I didn't realize it fit s so much.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Arlene619

amy watt said:


> Yes, that's the wapity. I LOVE it, just got it off of eBay for about $335. It has a beautiful patina and not one thing wrong with it. I noticed last week that there is another one listed, and it had zero patina and looks brand new. It's a great piece! Totally worth getting because they are discontinued. My camera fits perfectly (Canon 100) and I have also put other stuff in there as well. I love that it has the strap&#128522;



Thx so much! I would love to get the wapity but after my recent purchase I'm on a bag/slg ban lol. I can't afford it right now. What an awesome find and Thanks for sharing &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Arlene619

uableuize said:


> View attachment 3003413
> 
> 
> What's in my LV Neverfull Damier Azur MM:
> 
> - Kate Spade cosmetic case - with makeup
> - LV French Wallet in DA - holds cash, cards, ID
> - LV Zippy Coin Purse in DE - holds coins and extra cards
> - Checkbook (boring! )
> - Ralph Lauren sunnies
> - Paris pouch (gray) - holds misc items like pens, manicure set, hair ties, etc.
> - Paris pouch (beige) - hold keys, purse hook
> 
> The bag seems so empty with this stuff in it - I need more SLGs!



I love how the patina looks against azur. So beautiful.  I'm also loving your kate spade cosmetic pouch. That color is tdf&#128525;


----------



## nyshopaholic

uableuize said:


> View attachment 3003413
> 
> 
> What's in my LV Neverfull Damier Azur MM:
> 
> - Kate Spade cosmetic case - with makeup
> - LV French Wallet in DA - holds cash, cards, ID
> - LV Zippy Coin Purse in DE - holds coins and extra cards
> - Checkbook (boring! )
> - Ralph Lauren sunnies
> - Paris pouch (gray) - holds misc items like pens, manicure set, hair ties, etc.
> - Paris pouch (beige) - hold keys, purse hook
> 
> The bag seems so empty with this stuff in it - I need more SLGs!



I love your Paris pouches! Would you mind sharing where you go them from?


----------



## myfirstchanel

Inside my neverfull GM for school


----------



## Leo the Lion

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!


Whoooae! That's a ton! What a cute bag and I love your accessories!


----------



## Leo the Lion

myfirstchanel said:


> Inside my neverfull GM for school
> 
> View attachment 3003776


Love all the pinks and multicolor!


----------



## LuxMommy

Lizzys said:


> I have the DA PM too and haven't used it much yet but I didn't realize it fit s so much.  Enjoy it!



Thanks! I really do, I carry  her every single day. I hope you start using yours more, it's a great spring/summer bag .


----------



## Consultantmom

theclosetpiece said:


> I've had my Delightful well over 30 days and finally decided to put her to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000562


 

Nice...I like the red with the brown.


----------



## Consultantmom

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!


 

Wow...that's a lot!  Nice collection!


----------



## BagLadie

Delightful PM


----------



## girlhasbags

myfirstchanel said:


> Inside my neverfull GM for school
> 
> View attachment 3003776




Love the colors


----------



## Pandoravuitton

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



wow it's like a treasure of goodies. =)


----------



## simplyhappy

BagLadie said:


> View attachment 3004827
> View attachment 3004828
> 
> 
> Delightful PM




Oh my, I like how your little DE cles looks much bigger because she's stuffed. I keep clicking on the photo to make sure it's really a cles! Lol [emoji38][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Louisgyal37

Inside artsy:


----------



## Carrie ashcraft

msheidiann said:


> Another neverfull DE in MM size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565507
> 
> 
> Zippy organizer wallet, mini pochette, trousse ronde 20, coach cosmetic bag with my 2.5 year old son's necessities (diaper, wipes, hand wipes, a few hot wheels, snacks), a reusable oscar the grouch envirosac, a small reusable snack pouch, and my shades! The pocket holds my hand sanitizer, and car keys! I am sizing down from a GM, so things are a bit more packed in.


Love it!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BagLadie said:


> View attachment 3004827
> View attachment 3004828
> 
> 
> Delightful PM


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside artsy:


----------



## missholly1212

Inside my beautiful Reggia [emoji7]


----------



## Blondina14

Perfect


----------



## Ivan4

Inside my Palermo PM. As a mom of a 3 YO boy I've learned not to ever leave the house without three things... Toy cars, toy planes and an ambulance toy car! [emoji7]


----------



## Pimpernel

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



And I thought one couldn't fit so much... tried it inside my own 25 and it does, thanks for the idea

You are now officially the Queen Bee 25


----------



## bekahh

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!


This collection is gorgeous!!


----------



## bekahh

frzsri said:


> Isn't Speedy 25 surprisingly roomy? I adore mine.
> Lovely SLGs[emoji173]&#65039;


I love the 25s!! They are the perfect size!! They fit so much!


----------



## bekahh

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!


I just love the damier ebene pieces! they really look so put together!


----------



## for3v3rz

A baguette.


----------



## Oryx816

for3v3rz said:


> A baguette.
> 
> View attachment 3009769




Handbags and baguettes!  You are my kind of friend!


----------



## thewritingswede

inside my new totally


----------



## ustasena

thewritingswede said:


> inside my new totally



Love it! Looks so functional. I also love your zippy multicartes!


----------



## thewritingswede

ustasena said:


> Love it! Looks so functional. I also love your zippy multicartes!



Thank you


----------



## gingerbreadman

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



Amy do you mind sharing what do you put in each of the small leather goods that you have in this photo please? I wanted to get some of the small items but not sure what to use them for


----------



## heart_bags

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside artsy:



Is the lighter coloured empreinte SLG in your picture the Curieuse in Dune? How do you like it? Is the lighter colour high maintenance? Does it get dingy easily?


----------



## Louisgyal37

heart_bags said:


> Is the lighter coloured empreinte SLG in your picture the Curieuse in Dune? How do you like it? Is the lighter colour high maintenance? Does it get dingy easily?



It's the discontinued  bronze color. I love it to death. It's the perfect size( around the size of the zcw)  not high maintenance at all but I carry a purse organizer so no worries. It's in perfect condition...HTH

Matter of fact, I just shipped my regular curieuse wallet in infini to another home today as I want to get it in the color iris. Love the curieuse!!!


----------



## ckykesworkd

pursebling organizer (for a speedy 30 size) Zippy coin wallet, Zippy long wallet and mini pouchette mono.


----------



## ckykesworkd

whats inside.


----------



## aisyaj

Wow thats beautiful NF


----------



## Honou

I agree.  That IS a pretty NF.


----------



## ustasena

ckykesworkd said:


> pursebling organizer (for a speedy 30 size) Zippy coin wallet, Zippy long wallet and mini pouchette mono.



Perfect match!


----------



## Lv frenzy

Inside my artsy&#128526;! Love my wallet and cosmetic pouch &#10084;


----------



## random_person

In my well loved vintage Speedy 25 [emoji3]


----------



## MsAbrooks

^^Super cute Speedy!


----------



## My_vo

Lv frenzy said:


> Inside my artsy[emoji41]! Love my wallet and cosmetic pouch [emoji173]




Is the cosmetic still available in stores?


----------



## Lv frenzy

My_vo said:


> Is the cosmetic still available in stores?



Yes I got it a wk back, it's verni in cerise colour. Rose Indian is also available that ws the last piece.


----------



## Pavla

random_person said:


> In my well loved vintage Speedy 25 [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011689
> View attachment 3011690


Beautiful! 
We are mini pochette Trunks and bags twins! 




Lv frenzy said:


> Inside my artsy&#128526;! Love my wallet and cosmetic pouch &#10084;



Pretty SLGs!!!!


----------



## Landonsmommy

Ikat neverfull : 
Mono cosmetic case
Sarah wallet 
Gucci wristlet
Marc Jacobs coin pouch
Chanel sunnies
Mono 6 key holder
PM agenda 
Eos  

Lol this is a light day for me.


----------



## Landonsmommy

Landonsmommy said:


> Ikat neverfull :
> Mono cosmetic case
> Sarah wallet
> Gucci wristlet
> Marc Jacobs coin pouch
> Chanel sunnies
> Mono 6 key holder
> PM agenda
> Eos
> 
> Lol this is a light day for me.



Totally forgot the attachment


----------



## Lv frenzy

Pavla said:


> Beautiful!
> We are mini pochette Trunks and bags twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty SLGs!!!!



Tnk u
&#128536;


----------



## ScottyGal

As i am at the airport.. Gucci Swing Mini, Gucci Small Shoulder Bag, e-ticket,  passports,  Sea World teddy, A&F hoodie, money and cards.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Lv frenzy

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3012463



Gorgeous ur bag and key cles in empreinte awesome!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lv frenzy said:


> Gorgeous ur bag and key cles in empreinte awesome!




Thank you!!!


----------



## mrs.zeigler

heartmymjs said:


> View attachment 3012463



+1 &#128525;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mrs.zeigler said:


> +1 &#128525;


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Bicoolgirl

ckykesworkd said:


> pursebling organizer (for a speedy 30 size) Zippy coin wallet, Zippy long wallet and mini pouchette mono.


Wow that pink interior, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lv frenzy said:


> Inside my artsy&#128526;! Love my wallet and cosmetic pouch &#10084;


 
I see you have the Curieuse wallet.  As for the new Sarah, the flap does not have the monogram right?


----------



## Lv frenzy

HeartMyMJs said:


> I see you have the Curieuse wallet.  As for the new Sarah, the flap does not have the monogram right?



Yes cereiuse wallet is fled embossed  wr as Sarah is not on the flap&#9786;


----------



## AudreyHFan

So many neat and organized people! I need to put my Louis together better


----------



## AudreyHFan

I keep a wallet, book, iPad mini and earphones in mine


----------



## lizzie512

I grabbed my Pochette NM in DE for eating out today.


----------



## mina1982

Hi everyone!

I was just thinking of getting a purse organizer for my Totally mm in order to use it as a diaper bag. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## mina1982

lizzie512 said:


> I grabbed my Pochette NM in DE for eating out today.
> View attachment 3013463
> View attachment 3013464



The Pochette NM is next on my list. I had no idea it was so practical. Hope to get it next year.


----------



## Saisha

mina1982 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was just thinking of getting a purse organizer for my Totally mm in order to use it as a diaper bag. Do you have any ideas?


Try samorga.com they have the most lush and beautiful (not plastic) organisers. You won't regret it


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## NWGal

mina1982 said:


> The Pochette NM is next on my list. I had no idea it was so practical. Hope to get it next year.



I've been using my DE one so much lately that I decided I needed one in DA for the summer.  It's a great grab & go when you don't want to carry  much.


----------



## ipekkeles

(not seen, in the inner back pocket) a pack of gum and a pack of tissues, toiletry pouch 15, kate spade cedar street slim bee, pochette cles in monogram canvas, prada 6 key holder, prada card case, iPhone 6 in outer back pocket. i can also fit in my miu miu sunglasses in a soft case


----------



## happy26688

I have a purse organizer and put my wallet, make up bag, ipod and iphone. A bottle of water.


----------



## mina1982

Saisha said:


> Try samorga.com they have the most lush and beautiful (not plastic) organisers. You won't regret it


Thank you!


----------



## mina1982

NWGal said:


> I've been using my DE one so much lately that I decided I needed one in DA for the summer.  It's a great grab & go when you don't want to carry  much.


Now that I see your mini pochette as well, it makes me want to get one in DA too.  How much stuff can you put inside?


----------



## MedicWifey

What's in my DE Neverfull MM:

Canvas zippered pouch from an open air market in the Bahamas

Mono Zippy Wallet

Coach card case in Berry

Vintage Mono cosmetic case

Coach sunnies

Smith & Wesson tactical knife

Vintage mono 6 key holder (it has both hubby's key and mine so it's a bit stretched)




In my cosmetic case:
Santa's Lip Scrub from Lush
Aveda Lip Gloss
Neutrogena Lip Crayon
Vintage pill case I spray painted pink
Bath & Body works hand sanitizer with holder
L'Occitane dry skin cream

In my canvas pouch:
Apple Earbuds
Hello Kitty phone charger from eBay
Pink Bic lighter (I don't smoke but I like to have it for emergencies)
black nitrile gloves (I like to keep a pair in my bag just  in case)


----------



## deppstar

Today!! Changed out to retiro NM and I just got my hands on the toiletry pouch 19 and mono cles 2 days ago!! 

Retiro NM in noir 
Toiletry pouch 19 
DE cles (cash & essential cards) 
Mono cles (other cards)
DE 6 ring key cles


----------



## Chippiebear

SarahLVoe said:


> Inside my Métis today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577100


I like your MK cosmetic bag. &#128525;


----------



## Chippiebear

MSHermione said:


> Speedy 30 with almost nothing inside. Should have bought a speedy 25! Haha!


&#128517;&#128557;&#128512; I'd probably be like that as well.  I'm still thinking about the speedy b but leaning more to the 25.


----------



## Chippiebear

Houseofphylis said:


> Neverfull GM ready for the day!
> 
> View attachment 2640831
> View attachment 2640832
> View attachment 2640833
> View attachment 2640835


I really like your purse organizer, where did you buy it, online?


----------



## Chippiebear

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2600325
> View attachment 2600326
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Another great purse organizer, love the colour contrast, where did you buy yours?


----------



## Houseofphylis

Chippiebear said:


> I really like your purse organizer, where did you buy it, online?



I get my organizers from divide and conquer on Etsy. They are amazing! You can add additional things to hold water bottles or key fobs. They can also make them in a variety of color combinations.


----------



## SarahLVoe

Chippiebear said:


> I like your MK cosmetic bag. [emoji7]




Thank you! I recently gave it to my mom since I now have a LV one. It was a great bag though! Used it everyday for over a year and it still looked brand new!


----------



## Chippiebear

Houseofphylis said:


> I get my organizers from divide and conquer on Etsy. They are amazing! You can add additional things to hold water bottles or key fobs. They can also make them in a variety of color combinations.



Excellent, thanks for the info.  I'll check them out &#128512;


----------



## telrunya

deppstar said:


> Today!! Changed out to retiro NM and I just got my hands on the toiletry pouch 19 and mono cles 2 days ago!!
> 
> Retiro NM in noir
> Toiletry pouch 19
> DE cles (cash & essential cards)
> Mono cles (other cards)
> DE 6 ring key cles




Love your stuffs! It was your Retiro NM modeling pics that put that bag under my wish list! 

Congrats on your toiletry pouch! I'm hunting for one in 26 but it's out of stock in Singapore.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Anybody have any what's inside shots to compare a totally mm and a neverfull mm? I'm super stuck between another neverfull and a totally mm (LV addict problems!)


----------



## Honeydip10

Turenne GM~

Toiletry 19
Insolite
Sunglass Case MM (empty)
Agenda Cover 
Agenda PM
Dust bag with Turenne Strap inside
Cles 
Hard Sunglass Case
Dragonne Key Holder

[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## mrscurvy

Honeydip10 said:


> View attachment 3015417
> 
> 
> Turenne GM~
> 
> Toiletry 19
> Insolite
> Sunglass Case MM (empty)
> Agenda Cover
> Agenda PM
> Dust bag with Turenne Strap inside
> Cles
> Hard Sunglass Case
> Dragonne Key Holder
> 
> [emoji171][emoji171]




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; love my Turenne too


----------



## Honeydip10

mrscurvy said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love my Turenne too




Yassss!!! I haven't pulled her out since last year... (When I first purchased). I thought it's time to show her some LVoe.... I've fallen in love with her all over again!! LOL


----------



## deppstar

telrunya said:


> Love your stuffs! It was your Retiro NM modeling pics that put that bag under my wish list!
> 
> Congrats on your toiletry pouch! I'm hunting for one in 26 but it's out of stock in Singapore.



my gf is also hunting for the toiletry pouch 26!! had a common friend who went to europe (thanks to her, i got my toiletry pouch in paris!) but it was oos too!

im heading to USA, if there is I might get it for her there.. it's cheaper than sg?

I don't show much love to my retiro NM unfortunately.. I need to downside my stuff!!


----------



## telrunya

Deppstar, I didn't know it's so difficult to get the toiletry 26! Would love to use it as a clutch. I think USA price is about the same as Singapore's but u can double check again... It's $575 in Singapore.

Haha your Retiro is really really nice... I thought it can fit a lot already?!


----------



## bag-princess

Chippiebear said:


> &#128517;&#128557;&#128512; I'd probably be like that as well.  I'm still thinking about the speedy b but leaning more to the 25.



my 30 gets so full i am sometimes afraid the handles will be ripped off when i go to pick it up!   it is so hard for me to decide what to leave behind!





telrunya said:


> Deppstar,* I didn't know it's so difficult to get the toiletry 26! *Would love to use it as a clutch. I think USA price is about the same as Singapore's but u can double check again... It's $575 in Singapore.
> 
> Haha your Retiro is really really nice... I thought it can fit a lot already?!





i LOVE the older model Trousse!!  i have the 28 and use that as my main bag organizer. i want the smaller 23 but it is not easy to find.


----------



## lizzie512

In my new Speedy B. 25 
I took my Speedy for a tea time with my friend.


----------



## mina1982

lizzie512 said:


> In my new Speedy B. 25
> I took my Speedy for a tea time with my friend.
> View attachment 3015807


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## onmymind24seven

switching into my SS bag..speedy 30 Azur


----------



## stephgphillips

LvoemyLV said:


> Anybody have any what's inside shots to compare a totally mm and a neverfull mm? I'm super stuck between another neverfull and a totally mm (LV addict problems!)


If no one else puts up a photo, I can do one for you tonight.  I have both bags.  You can fit more in the NF.  But I like having the external pockets on the Totally.  I used that bag when we went to Disney and it held everything my family needed and I like having the water bottles on the outside of the bag so the condensation didn't get everything else wet.  I also appreciated having a bag that zipped closed at a theme park since I took it on rides.  I love my NF, too - but use it differently.  It's more of my day-to-day bag.


----------



## LvoemyLV

stephgphillips said:


> If no one else puts up a photo, I can do one for you tonight.  I have both bags.  You can fit more in the NF.  But I like having the external pockets on the Totally.  I used that bag when we went to Disney and it held everything my family needed and I like having the water bottles on the outside of the bag so the condensation didn't get everything else wet.  I also appreciated having a bag that zipped closed at a theme park since I took it on rides.  I love my NF, too - but use it differently.  It's more of my day-to-day bag.




Thank you so much! I have a neverfull MM in DA but it's hard to guess what the same stuff would look like in a totally. I keep thinking I want a totally... Then I think I want another neverfull MM  I would like a more secure bag though. I am actually going to Disney soon lol and will probably take my speedy b 25 for that but maybe I would take a totally if I had it. I'm so stuck! If you could pick one, which would you pick?


----------



## stephgphillips

LvoemyLV said:


> Thank you so much! I have a neverfull MM in DA but it's hard to guess what the same stuff would look like in a totally. I keep thinking I want a totally... Then I think I want another neverfull MM  I would like a more secure bag though. I am actually going to Disney soon lol and will probably take my speedy b 25 for that but maybe I would take a totally if I had it. I'm so stuck! If you could pick one, which would you pick?


If I had to pick one to give up, I would give up my Totally.  It's in DA and my only DA.  I am thinking about selling it because I love the DA Delightful, but I don't want two DA MM bags.  So  I'm kind of going through the same thing.  I love my MM NF in DE.  I won't ever give that one up.  My kids are getting older and can wear their own backpacks when we go to Disney or a theme park.  I could use my NF on a plane if I'm careful about how I stow it under the seat in front of me.  But with smaller kids, my Totally was amazing because of those outside pockets.  I still like that feature but I don't mind putting a well insulated water bottle in my NF.


----------



## ___roxanne

BagLadie said:


> View attachment 3004827
> View attachment 3004828
> 
> 
> Delightful PM


your delightful pm is beautiful!


----------



## ___roxanne

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



That is a ton! This really shows how much the Speedy B 25 holds! It holds a TON - perfect for every day use!


----------



## stephgphillips

LvoemyLV said:


> Thank you so much! I have a neverfull MM in DA but it's hard to guess what the same stuff would look like in a totally. I keep thinking I want a totally... Then I think I want another neverfull MM  I would like a more secure bag though. I am actually going to Disney soon lol and will probably take my speedy b 25 for that but maybe I would take a totally if I had it. I'm so stuck! If you could pick one, which would you pick?


Ok - here's my first attempt at loading photos :O

First, the Totally :

www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/UV6myF

And the MM NF: 
www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/ZGauHY

The NF is the new model and has the pochette - which I did not have in the Totally.  I put a few of the little items in it, and put my keys in the cles in this photo.  I also added my library book and knitting:

www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/ZGauHY

Still plenty of room in both bags - but the NF could accommodate more since there's not an issue with having to zip it up after. 

Here's the emptied shots: 

www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/K3J3wt

www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/Gck4x8


----------



## Aramaic

Thames pm and what i carry in it...


----------



## LvoemyLV

stephgphillips said:


> Ok - here's my first attempt at loading photos :O
> 
> First, the Totally :
> 
> www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/UV6myF
> 
> And the MM NF:
> www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/ZGauHY
> 
> The NF is the new model and has the pochette - which I did not have in the Totally.  I put a few of the little items in it, and put my keys in the cles in this photo.  I also added my library book and knitting:
> 
> www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/ZGauHY
> 
> Still plenty of room in both bags - but the NF could accommodate more since there's not an issue with having to zip it up after.
> 
> Here's the emptied shots:
> 
> www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/K3J3wt
> 
> www.flickr.com/gp/26268594@N02/Gck4x8




Thank you so much! I actually for some reason thought the totally mm would be a good bit smaller.  I never compared them in person so it's so hard to guess. I really appreciate you taking the time to do that for me  this will be my last purchase for a good 6 months so I'm really trying to think it through first.


----------



## deppstar

telrunya said:


> Deppstar, I didn't know it's so difficult to get the toiletry 26! Would love to use it as a clutch. I think USA price is about the same as Singapore's but u can double check again... It's $575 in Singapore.
> 
> Haha your Retiro is really really nice... I thought it can fit a lot already?!




Retiro is slightly on the heavier side among my LV bags ) so I don't tend to put much stuff inside.. pochette NM and my toiletry pouch 19 takes UP quite a bit of space already, 6 ring key holder and portable battery. 


However I must say, in the end of the day, if I'm heading out, I always leave my bags in the car and 
just Carry my pochette NM in DE.. [emoji23] Cuz it fits a lot! I carry my compact powder, portable batt (if needed), ZCP, tissue and maybe a lipstick!





lizzie512 said:


> In my new Speedy B. 25
> I took my Speedy for a tea time with my friend.
> View attachment 3015807






I love this!! I need a small crossbody bag!! 
But now with the new releases, I can't decide if i should get a speedyb25, turenne PM or the new Siena pm as a crossbody!!


----------



## ayumiken

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Inspired to see your speedy stuff


----------



## LValicious

What's inside my pochette nm. I used my old iphone in the picture because I was using my 5s to take the pic!


----------



## Lisa_2

I just bought an organizer from pimpmyspeedy.com to keep my stuff organized. Does anyone use this?


----------



## lizzie512

Lisa_2 said:


> I just bought an organizer from pimpmyspeedy.com to keep my stuff organized. Does anyone use this?




I've been using one for my Speedy 35 for several years. I'm quite satisfied with it.


----------



## Lv frenzy

Wtz inside my neverfull! 
Pochette nm
Curieuse wallet 
Mini pochette 
Cosmetic pouch


----------



## JazzyMac

How I wished the inside of my DE Speedy B25 looked:  

Mini Pochette Acc. 
Vernis Cles
Coach Electronics Pouch
(New) DE Emilie
Hermes Mini Ulysse
Sony RX1
Rental Car Keys


----------



## JazzyMac

How the inside of my Speedy B25 really looked:  

All of the above including, 

Tangled Shure Earphones 
Wipes inside a sandwich bag
A plastic FORK
AND KNIFE

[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Anjool

JazzyMac said:


> How the inside of my Speedy B25 really looked:
> 
> All of the above including,
> 
> Tangled Shure Earphones
> Wipes inside a sandwich bag
> A plastic FORK
> AND KNIFE
> 
> [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3019492


Lmao love it


----------



## sophia618

JazzyMac said:


> How the inside of my Speedy B25 really looked:
> 
> All of the above including,
> 
> Tangled Shure Earphones
> Wipes inside a sandwich bag
> A plastic FORK
> AND KNIFE
> 
> [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3019492



Lol  awesome!


----------



## simplyhappy

JazzyMac said:


> How the inside of my Speedy B25 really looked:
> 
> All of the above including,
> 
> Tangled Shure Earphones
> Wipes inside a sandwich bag
> A plastic FORK
> AND KNIFE
> 
> [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3019492




Hahaha it all looks great! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## random_person

JazzyMac said:


> How the inside of my Speedy B25 really looked:
> 
> All of the above including,
> 
> Tangled Shure Earphones
> Wipes inside a sandwich bag
> A plastic FORK
> AND KNIFE
> 
> [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3019492



Thank you for keeping it REAL! lol

It's still beautiful!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

JazzyMac said:


> How the inside of my Speedy B25 really looked:
> 
> All of the above including,
> 
> Tangled Shure Earphones
> Wipes inside a sandwich bag
> A plastic FORK
> AND KNIFE
> 
> [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3019492



Does your damier ebene emilie wallet have a fuchsia button? I`ve only seen it in red but I think it`s beautiful! (Or is the color on my monitor off..lol) 
I need to stay away from this thread I just went to the Louis Vuitton site to buy it but I couldn`t find it


----------



## deppstar

LValicious said:


> What's inside my pochette nm. I used my old iphone in the picture because I was using my 5s to take the pic!
> 
> View attachment 3018800
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018802




Hi!! May I ask where did you get the slot to put your cash and cards? I use my pochette NM as my grab and go bag for lunch with my ZCP and other stuff inside but the polka dot slot seems like it is so useful to have!


----------



## LValicious

deppstar said:


> Hi!! May I ask where did you get the slot to put your cash and cards? I use my pochette NM as my grab and go bag for lunch with my ZCP and other stuff inside but the polka dot slot seems like it is so useful to have!




Sure, it is useful. I actually made it for my pochette because my ZCP was taking up so much space and now it hardly takes away space inside.


----------



## MissAdhd

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



How! I'm impressed


----------



## Louish

Ambrielle said:


> A lovely day to take my totally azur out
> View attachment 2955306
> View attachment 2955309



Hello. Is this the PM or MM? Thanks x


----------



## noreen_uk

inside my galleria today


----------



## LValicious

Louish said:


> Hello. Is this the PM or MM? Thanks x




I believe in a previous post she said it was the PM.


----------



## Louish

LValicious said:


> I believe in a previous post she said it was the PM.



Great, thank you!


----------



## Ambrielle

Louish said:


> Hello. Is this the PM or MM? Thanks x




Hi, yes it's the PM


----------



## Arlene619

In my Delightful MM

2 MC cles (one for cash and the other for cards)
Leopard "lady products" holder 
Chanel drawstring bag with makeup 
Monogram key cles for coins
Monogram key holder GM


----------



## MissAdhd

Lv frenzy said:


> Wtz inside my neverfull!
> Pochette nm
> Curieuse wallet
> Mini pochette
> Cosmetic pouch



Love the colour theme hehe


----------



## Saraja

(Plus my iPhone 5)


----------



## Naminami

Is it 2 pcs cles?


----------



## SchaalBWife

MedicWifey said:


> View attachment 3014452
> 
> 
> What's in my DE Neverfull MM:
> 
> Canvas zippered pouch from an open air market in the Bahamas
> 
> Mono Zippy Wallet
> 
> Coach card case in Berry
> 
> Vintage Mono cosmetic case
> 
> Coach sunnies
> 
> Smith & Wesson tactical knife
> 
> Vintage mono 6 key holder (it has both hubby's key and mine so it's a bit stretched)
> 
> View attachment 3014456
> 
> 
> In my cosmetic case:
> Santa's Lip Scrub from Lush
> Aveda Lip Gloss
> Neutrogena Lip Crayon
> Vintage pill case I spray painted pink
> Bath & Body works hand sanitizer with holder
> L'Occitane dry skin cream
> 
> In my canvas pouch:
> Apple Earbuds
> Hello Kitty phone charger from eBay
> Pink Bic lighter (I don't smoke but I like to have it for emergencies)
> black nitrile gloves (I like to keep a pair in my bag just  in case)


I just copied you and bought that cute hello kitty phone charger off eBay!  Does it work well? Super cute bag by the way...


----------



## MedicWifey

SchaalBWife said:


> I just copied you and bought that cute hello kitty phone charger off eBay!  Does it work well? Super cute bag by the way...




It actually does work really well. It doesn't come with super great instructions but it's pretty self explanatory. The only thing that I did discover is if it's floating around in your bag and hello kitty's nose gets pushed and held down her whiskers light up like a flashlight and it drains the battery. As long as I keep it in a zippered pouch it's fine though. Hope you like it!


----------



## ai_luxurygal

I'm new to this. How do I post? ?


----------



## litchi

ai_luxurygal said:


> I'm new to this. How do I post? ?



Welcome to TPF!  Click on the Reply button and you should be able to post text on the message box and photo/s (click Edit Attachment).


----------



## litchi

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3023278
> 
> 
> (Plus my iPhone 5)



Looks like a fun outing!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3023278
> 
> 
> (Plus my iPhone 5)




Cuties!


----------



## J.A.N.

Here's  what's inside my Metis Pouchette


----------



## J.A.N.

Or


----------



## redsnoopy04

J.A.N. said:


> Or



Very nice,  wish I could upload my pics.


----------



## uableuize

nyshopaholic said:


> I love your Paris pouches! Would you mind sharing where you go them from?


Sorry I missed this before!  I got them on Amazon.com - the only thing I don't like is that the brand is written on the back which really takes away their coolness factor.  If you want to take a look, this is the link
http://www.amazon.com/Memories-Pastorable-Canvas-Pencil-Stationery/dp/B00JTGEVJC


----------



## Isis23

Inside my new Alma PM Epi Quetsche: 
2 Furla leather pochettes, ZCP Coral, Cles, sunglasses, card case, shopping bag, tissues, EOS lipbalm, brush.


----------



## Purseaholic6

ZCW
pochette nm
Mini pochette
Key cley
Hand sanitizer
Chapstick
Compact powder

Inside my organizer


----------



## Leo the Lion

Purseaholic6 said:


> View attachment 3026984
> 
> 
> ZCW
> pochette nm
> Mini pochette
> Key cley
> Hand sanitizer
> Chapstick
> Compact powder
> 
> Inside my organizer


So nicely organized!


----------



## nyshopaholic

uableuize said:


> Sorry I missed this before!  I got them on Amazon.com - the only thing I don't like is that the brand is written on the back which really takes away their coolness factor.  If you want to take a look, this is the link
> http://www.amazon.com/Memories-Pastorable-Canvas-Pencil-Stationery/dp/B00JTGEVJC



Thank you so much for the Amazon link! I will definitely check them out.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Isis23 said:


> Inside my new Alma PM Epi Quetsche:
> 2 Furla leather pochettes, ZCP Coral, Cles, sunglasses, card case, shopping bag, tissues, EOS lipbalm, brush.



Everything coordinates so beautifully! And that Coral ZCP is everything


----------



## DsMOM

Isis23 said:


> Inside my new Alma PM Epi Quetsche:
> 2 Furla leather pochettes, ZCP Coral, Cles, sunglasses, card case, shopping bag, tissues, EOS lipbalm, brush.




I love this color! Beautiful!


----------



## vgirlygirl

msjennymarie said:


> Here's my Westminster GM today on Easter Sunday today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2952401
> View attachment 2952402


That is a gorgeous bag!!! Don't know why that hasn't been on my radar, but it sure is classy


----------



## random_person

J.A.N. said:


> Here's  what's inside my Metis Pouchette


I love this setup! Where did you get the Union Jack pouch?


----------



## vgirlygirl

LuxMommy said:


> In my Delightful PM today, with room to spare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003210
> View attachment 3003211


The red interior on your Delightful is so striking! Lovely!


----------



## J.A.N.

random_person said:


> I love this setup! Where did you get the Union Jack pouch?



Thanks  it's an Aspinal Of London pouch I found mine on EBay a while back


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I still have SO much room in this 30.


----------



## miumiu2046

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3029045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029046
> 
> 
> I still have SO much room in this 30.




Just curious what's that flat TARDIS? A pouch?


----------



## Isis23

nyshopaholic said:


> Everything coordinates so beautifully! And that Coral ZCP is everything


Thank you! I love my ZCP in Coral, this color is so beautiful for summer .


----------



## Isis23

DsMOM said:


> I love this color! Beautiful!


 Thank you. I don't see things in Quetsche here on the forum often, but for me it is an amazing color, that goes with almost everything.


----------



## LuxMommy

vgirlygirl said:


> The red interior on your Delightful is so striking! Lovely!



Thank you very much . It's amazing how something like that can make you happy every time you look at it.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

miumiu2046 said:


> Just curious what's that flat TARDIS? A pouch?




It's a protective sticker for my Kindle Paperwhite. The back is one big piece. I love it.


----------



## Louish

I love this little bag. This is what I carried with me yesterday:

Kindle
Cles with money & cards
Keys
Sunglasses in soft case
iPhone 6 (not in photo)


----------



## portia86

Wow can believe your kindle with case fits [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## JazzyMac

random_person said:


> Thank you for keeping it REAL! lol
> 
> It's still beautiful!





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Does your damier ebene emilie wallet have a fuchsia button? I`ve only seen it in red but I think it`s beautiful! (Or is the color on my monitor off..lol)
> I need to stay away from this thread I just went to the Louis Vuitton site to buy it but I couldn`t find it



Lol, thanks a lot!  My Emilie is actually the red color--yes, it looks fuchsia on my computer as well, but it's true red. Love it!


----------



## somuchthankyou

Inside my lovely Tulum pm. .. the most amazing bag, but discontinued.

My emilie wallet 
Agenda pm azur 
Key holder
And just a random make up bag in gold


----------



## somuchthankyou

somuchthankyou said:


> Inside my lovely Tulum pm. .. the most amazing bag, but discontinued.
> 
> My emilie wallet
> Agenda pm azur
> Key holder
> And just a random make up bag in gold




I would like to have this bag ind the damier also,  but guess that is not possible. ...


----------



## somuchthankyou

somuchthankyou said:


> I would like to have this bag ind the damier also,  but guess that is not possible. ...



Try with the right side up...


----------



## somuchthankyou

Another picture


----------



## miumiu2046

PinkInTheBlue said:


> It's a protective sticker for my Kindle Paperwhite. The back is one big piece. I love it.




That is so awesome!


----------



## sophia618

somuchthankyou said:


> Another picture



Omg, I remember you & your avatar from years and years ago!!  I'm so happy to see "oldie" members still around!   &#10084;&#65039;&#128149;


----------



## litchi

somuchthankyou said:


> Try with the right side up...



I saw a Tulum at a Starbucks last week. Gorgeous!


----------



## Ambrielle

somuchthankyou said:


> Try with the right side up...




Very nice! She looks such a comfortable bag to wear


----------



## somuchthankyou

sophia618 said:


> Omg, I remember you & your avatar from years and years ago!!  I'm so happy to see "oldie" members still around!   &#10084;&#65039;&#128149;



Hi and Thanks   
I was taking a break from LV.. (sold it all) but now I'm back..  funny that you remember the avatar &#10084;&#128077;was thinking of putting an updated picture on ..


----------



## somuchthankyou

litchi said:


> I saw a Tulum at a Starbucks last week. Gorgeous!



Yes it's a fantastic bag/purse


----------



## somuchthankyou

Ambrielle said:


> Very nice! She looks such a comfortable bag to wear



It's very comfortable. .. the strap is good for the shoulder. .. very comfy; &#9831;


----------



## drspock7

All this LVoe....is inside my Sully MM

Trunks agenda
Trunks mini pochette
Cyan multicartes
Eyeglass case
Tigris pen holder
Selfie stick, gum, headphone case (not LV)


----------



## AllthingsLV

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3031951
> 
> 
> All this LVoe....is inside my Sully MM
> 
> Trunks agenda
> Trunks mini pochette
> Cyan multicartes
> Eyeglass case
> Tigris pen holder
> Selfie stick, gum, headphone case (not LV)




Cutest pic EVER!!!


----------



## litchi

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3031951
> 
> 
> All this LVoe....is inside my Sully MM
> 
> Trunks agenda
> Trunks mini pochette
> Cyan multicartes
> Eyeglass case
> Tigris pen holder
> Selfie stick, gum, headphone case (not LV)



Nicely presented!


----------



## Louish

portia86 said:


> Wow can believe your kindle with case fits [emoji4][emoji4]



I was amazed too! I love using this bag


----------



## Louish

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3031951
> 
> 
> All this LVoe....is inside my Sully MM
> 
> Trunks agenda
> Trunks mini pochette
> Cyan multicartes
> Eyeglass case
> Tigris pen holder
> Selfie stick, gum, headphone case (not LV)



Oooo what app did you use to take that awesome pic?


----------



## Aramaic

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3031951
> 
> 
> All this LVoe....is inside my Sully MM
> 
> Trunks agenda
> Trunks mini pochette
> Cyan multicartes
> Eyeglass case
> Tigris pen holder
> Selfie stick, gum, headphone case (not LV)


Nice photo....


----------



## Typhi

Gd Morning, 

I took my Eden LV out for a ride and here is what we took along


----------



## sophia618

What was in my bag...


----------



## sophia618

Then I decided to sneak a peek in my brown bag which I'll open on my birthday coming up!  Rose ballerine Clemence.


----------



## farahellyna

sophia618 said:


> What was in my bag...



I love your stuffs. The Turenne is beautiful


----------



## sophia618

As you can tell, I really don't care for pink...! &#128157;&#128541;&#128157; Lol


----------



## sophia618

farahellyna said:


> I love your stuffs. The Turenne is beautiful



Thank you!   
But this is what happenes to my bag last week in Bahamas during our cruise... 
But thankfully the "wet sock" method I leaned on tPF helped me and my bag has no water spots what so ever!!  My what's in my bag turenne pics are taken just few min ago!


----------



## sophia618

Still playing with my bag and slgs! &#128157;


----------



## farahellyna

sophia618 said:


> Thank you!
> But this is what happenes to my bag last week in Bahamas during our cruise...
> But thankfully the "wet sock" method I leaned on tPF helped me and my bag has no water spots what so ever!!  My what's in my bag turenne pics are taken just few min ago!



Omg!! The water's dripping on your Turenne like a waterfall. Lol. The handle looked like it was completely drenched with the water. It must've been a horrifiying moment for u seeing the bag like that. &#128540; luckily everything is ok. And btw, that little Gucci Boston (i'm sorry if i got the name wrong) charm/keyring is super duper cute & yeah, i can definitely see that u dont care for pink. Hahaha..


----------



## farahellyna

sophia618 said:


> Thank you!
> But this is what happenes to my bag last week in Bahamas during our cruise...
> But thankfully the "wet sock" method I leaned on tPF helped me and my bag has no water spots what so ever!!  My what's in my bag turenne pics are taken just few min ago!



Omg! I thought those dots were water dripping on your bag. Hahaha... i need to get my eyes checked. Lol.


----------



## pjhm

Typhi said:


> Gd Morning,
> 
> I took my Eden LV out for a ride and here is what we took along




Very pretty!


----------



## debssx3

sophia618 said:


> As you can tell, I really don't care for pink...! [emoji307][emoji13][emoji307] Lol




I love that little gucci and little kate spade bags you have!! Lol super cute


----------



## mina1982

sophia618 said:


> Still playing with my bag and slgs! &#128157;



Everything looks so vintage, but matched with style. You have an exquisite taste


----------



## misslizz

sophia618 said:


> As you can tell, I really don't care for pink...! &#128157;&#128541;&#128157; Lol


Such CUTE accessories!


----------



## casseyelsie

sophia618 said:


> Then I decided to sneak a peek in my brown bag which I'll open on my birthday coming up!  Rose ballerine Clemence.




Your SLG is TDF!  Love all of them


----------



## amgRealtor

sophia618 said:


> Thank you!
> But this is what happenes to my bag last week in Bahamas during our cruise...
> But thankfully the "wet sock" method I leaned on tPF helped me and my bag has no water spots what so ever!!  My what's in my bag turenne pics are taken just few min ago!


So glad to know this worked!!! Such a beautiful bag.  I must now go do the wet sock method.


----------



## MissAdhd

Typhi said:


> Gd Morning,
> 
> I took my Eden LV out for a ride and here is what we took along



I love the pink gusset on that bag!!


----------



## Typhi

pjhm said:


> Very pretty!




Ty


----------



## casseyelsie

Today is the first time I took my new alma BB, inside was 4 cles, my iPhone, tissues, lip gloss, LV card holder. Very minimal compared to what I usually take out.


----------



## Misshardknox

running a lot of errands today.


----------



## Apelila

My daily essentials with Speedy 30 DE&#10084;&#65039;
&#10084;&#65039;Emilie wallet DE
&#10084;&#65039;Agenda pm DE 
&#10084;&#65039;Cles DE
&#10084;&#65039;4key holder Mono
&#10084;&#65039;Victoria Secret makeup bag
&#10084;&#65039;Juicy couture baby pink card holder
&#10084;&#65039;Starbucks gold coin holder
&#10084;&#65039;White pen
&#10084;&#65039;Bath&Body works hand sanitizer
&#10084;&#65039;Android phone
&#10084;&#65039;Apple mini IPad 
&#10084;&#65039;Michael Kors tassel key fob


----------



## Wendy.C

sophia618 said:


> Thank you!
> But this is what happenes to my bag last week in Bahamas during our cruise...
> But thankfully the "wet sock" method I leaned on tPF helped me and my bag has no water spots what so ever!!  My what's in my bag turenne pics are taken just few min ago!


May I know what's the "wet sock" method? Just in case. TIA


----------



## ame

Wendy.C said:


> May I know what's the "wet sock" method? Just in case. TIA



I was going to ask where on the forum this was posted as well!


----------



## Oryx816

I think it is in an old thread called vachetta champ method.
HTH!


----------



## Oryx816

Correction it is Patina Champ
Here it is....

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24475068


----------



## LvoemyLV

sophia618 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But this is what happenes to my bag last week in Bahamas during our cruise...
> 
> But thankfully the "wet sock" method I leaned on tPF helped me and my bag has no water spots what so ever!!  My what's in my bag turenne pics are taken just few min ago!




Can you see any marks at all?


----------



## drspock7

Louish said:


> Oooo what app did you use to take that awesome pic?



Portrait HD


----------



## hypnotiq

sophia618 said:


> As you can tell, I really don't care for pink...! &#128157;&#128541;&#128157; Lol



Love everything!&#128525;


----------



## hypnotiq

inside my neverfull pm today


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

hypnotiq said:


> inside my neverfull pm today



Love seeing some Neverfull PM love. I feel sometimes it doesn't get that much attention.


----------



## WenD08

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Love seeing some Neverfull PM love. I feel sometimes it doesn't get that much attention.



+1.  This bag really is nice piece.  Cute and roomy to boot!


----------



## valpal

Typhi said:


> Gd Morning,
> 
> I took my Eden LV out for a ride and here is what we took along



I'm loving this beauty. It's gorgeous.


----------



## casseyelsie

Typhi said:


> Gd Morning,
> 
> I took my Eden LV out for a ride and here is what we took along




Very nice bag. At one time I was considering or comparing Eden and Monceau because of the lock in front. Didn't buy any of them though. Now I'm saving for Pichette Metis which also have S Lock.


----------



## valpal

amy watt said:


> All of this fit inside of my Speedy B 25!



Wow. That's amazing. I love it. I want want now. Thanks for sharing&#128522;&#128512;


----------



## Typhi

MissAdhd said:


> I love the pink gusset on that bag!!



Ty it is a deep pink/purple bordeaux they call it


----------



## Typhi

valpal said:


> I'm loving this beauty. It's gorgeous.



I am absolutely in love as well my SA said I got the last of that colour combo in Canada not sure if it's true but the bag has been discontinued &#128546;


----------



## Typhi

casseyelsie said:


> Very nice bag. At one time I was considering or comparing Eden and Monceau because of the lock in front. Didn't buy any of them though. Now I'm saving for Pichette Metis which also have S Lock.



Be sure to show us what you get


----------



## allyloupuppy

Oryx816 said:


> Correction it is Patina Champ
> Here it is....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24475068



I've done it several times, it works


----------



## Iridescent

sophia618 said:


> As you can tell, I really don't care for pink...! &#128157;&#128541;&#128157; Lol



&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; I am in love with everything in this pic ... and I'm not even a big pink fan lol. So beautiful


----------



## nicoleybee

Love your bag! Where did you get your kindle case?


----------



## Louish

nicoleybee said:


> Love your bag! Where did you get your kindle case?



Was your question for me? My kindle case is made by Amazon - it's for the kindle voyage. I love it


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Misshardknox said:


> View attachment 3034267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running a lot of errands today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034269



Very nice collection!


----------



## somuchthankyou

Inside my Noe Azur 

My wallet, umbrella, pochette,  agenda  and makeup bag


----------



## somuchthankyou

Such a huge bag. .....  but really summer-ish.


----------



## Limonata00

somuchthankyou said:


> Such a huge bag. .....  but really summer-ish.




Lovely patina!


----------



## Chippiebear

On Friday I forced myself to do a double downsize for the weekend, Totally MM to Favorite MM and then Emilie wallet to the Zippy Coin Purse in Epi.

I plan to make a go of this for the summer weekends.  I think I can do this .  I managed it this weekend so far......keeping my fingers crossed......


----------



## aisabella

That phone case is precious!


----------



## StopHammertime

Chippiebear said:


> On Friday I forced myself to do a double downsize for the weekend, Totally MM to Favorite MM and then Emilie wallet to the Zippy Coin Purse in Epi.
> 
> I plan to make a go of this for the summer weekends.  I think I can do this .  I managed it this weekend so far......keeping my fingers crossed......




Wow, I am shocked by how much fits in there! More roomy than I thought. I agree, that phone case is adorbs!


----------



## casseyelsie

Lovely pics ladies. I enjoy browsing through this thread but I can't contribute. I rotate my bags very often. Sometimes I even change bags daily but I just never bother to change my SLG lol. Too lazy so it's the same SLG months after months [emoji23] 

I will just admire photos here so keep posting! [emoji8]


----------



## Chippiebear

aisabella said:


> That phone case is precious!




Thank you, I bought they baby princess piggy on Amazon and just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Chippiebear

StopHammertime said:


> Wow, I am shocked by how much fits in there! More roomy than I thought. I agree, that phone case is adorbs!




I know, right?!, I only managed that much because of my OCD ability to pack efficiently.  Yes, the phone case is adorable however hubby will say otherwise......princess baby piggy rules!!  It is reminiscent of Ms. Piggy, the baby years :giggles:.


----------



## aisyaj

Mulberry bow french purse, iphone5, mirror, lipstick


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Chippiebear said:


> On Friday I forced myself to do a double downsize for the weekend, Totally MM to Favorite MM and then Emilie wallet to the Zippy Coin Purse in Epi.
> 
> I plan to make a go of this for the summer weekends.  I think I can do this .  I managed it this weekend so far......keeping my fingers crossed......



Good luck you've inspired me to downsize too which means I need to buy a small wallet muahaha


----------



## nicoleybee

Louish said:


> Was your question for me? My kindle case is made by Amazon - it's for the kindle voyage. I love it


Oops yes, thank you!  I love the color


----------



## MokeyLV

This is pretty much all I carry, plus my phone. Today I'm using Speedy.


----------



## casseyelsie

aisyaj said:


> Mulberry bow french purse, iphone5, mirror, lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040228




Nice!  I miss using my mini Pochette as my quick grab ever since I changed to iPhone 6+. I really hope LV will change the size! [emoji23]


----------



## for3v3rz

Currently carrying in Speedy30. Include the IPhone since I am using it to take the pic.


----------



## juls12

for3v3rz said:


> Currently carrying in Speedy30. Include the IPhone since I am using it to take the pic.
> 
> View attachment 3042738



You're Speedy looks so great with the bandeau!


----------



## for3v3rz

juls12 said:


> You're Speedy looks so great with the bandeau!



Thanks


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## Arlene619

MokeyLV said:


> This is pretty much all I carry, plus my phone. Today I'm using Speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041902




Beautiful! I love the round key holder, you don't see them as often as the rectangular one [emoji4]


----------



## MissAdhd

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3042815



Your all black epi-ness!! LOVE LOVE! 
What is that pink gun looking thing?

Also, is that your baby belly in your avatar? It is mega cute!!


----------



## casseyelsie

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3042816
> 
> View attachment 3042817




Lol u love black!  Nice and look so coordinated. I personally need my slg to be in multiple color so I can search easily. [emoji23]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

MissAdhd said:


> Your all black epi-ness!! LOVE LOVE!
> 
> What is that pink gun looking thing?
> 
> Also, is that your baby belly in your avatar? It is mega cute!!



THANK YOU! I love to match. It's all vintage some more than 20 years old [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!!

Lol! The pink gun looking thing is my 9mm gun [emoji12]

It's an old pic, but it is my baby bump! Thank you. I adored being preggo!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

casseyelsie said:


> Lol u love black!  Nice and look so coordinated. I personally need my slg to be in multiple color so I can search easily. [emoji23]




I love the classy look of black epi! I'm one of those matchy matchy people, my slg's must match!!![emoji6]


----------



## Wendy.C

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3042816
> 
> View attachment 3042817


Can see that you like black Epi very much. Nice collection


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Wendy.C said:


> Can see that you like black Epi very much. Nice collection




I fell in love with black epi when I bought this pre loved Speedy 25. Then I went on the hunt to find matching epi pieces! I have all matching pieces for every pattern LV I have. Mono, Damier, Epi. Hoping to add come Epreinte!


----------



## Pavla

Inside my Soft Lockit yesterday
(pic is from my Insta)


----------



## Oryx816

Pavla said:


> Inside my Soft Lockit yesterday
> 
> (pic is from my Insta)




Gorgeous complementary shades of pink Pavla!  Enjoy!  

PS--is that a dahlia zippy?


----------



## farahellyna

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3042815



Omg! Everything is gorgeous! I love the speedy in black epi. Very classy. Love it!


----------



## frzsri

aisyaj said:


> Mulberry bow french purse, iphone5, mirror, lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040228




Beautiful!


----------



## MissAdhd

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> THANK YOU! I love to match. It's all vintage some more than 20 years old [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!!
> 
> Lol! The pink gun looking thing is my 9mm gun [emoji12]
> 
> It's an old pic, but it is my baby bump! Thank you. I adored being preggo!!!




Wow! But they still look so lovely!! Epi really stands the test of time! 
And haha oh so you actually have a pink gun  I was wondering if it's some kind of device I do not know of...

Aw that's a breath of fresh air, I always hear about how people have a hard time being pregnant but you're definitely a first! Very cute bump though! I wasn't sure if I should comment on it because it could have been a very offensive comment if it was not a baby bump...


----------



## MissAdhd

Pavla said:


> Inside my Soft Lockit yesterday
> (pic is from my Insta)



Loving the diff shades of pink!


----------



## Pavla

Oryx816 said:


> Gorgeous complementary shades of pink Pavla!  Enjoy!
> 
> PS--is that a dahlia zippy?



Thank you, dear!
The zippy is Rose Indian.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

for3v3rz said:


> Currently carrying in Speedy30. Include the IPhone since I am using it to take the pic.
> 
> View attachment 3042738




Love your Goyard wallet too!


----------



## Pimpernel

Pavla said:


> Inside my Soft Lockit yesterday
> (pic is from my Insta)



Exquisitely less is more, as usual. I don't know how you manage every time to combine pink (which I usually can't stand) in such a nice way that is elegant and easy on the eyes


----------



## Wendy.C

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I fell in love with black epi when I bought this pre loved Speedy 25. Then I went on the hunt to find matching epi pieces! I have all matching pieces for every pattern LV I have. Mono, Damier, Epi. Hoping to add come Epreinte!


WoW!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Wendy.C said:


> WoW!!!




Hope that's a good wow! [emoji4]


----------



## Wendy.C

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hope that's a good wow! [emoji4]


It for sure is


----------



## Dany_37

I'm not good at taking these pics but inside my Delightful OM MM is:

iPad Air, LV TP cosmetic case, LV international wallet (that seems to be hiding behing my iPad), LV Epi planner, Tom Ford sunglass case, MK eyeglass case, LV 4 key holder. Since I'm in the office today, not carrying much.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Dany_37 said:


> I'm not good at taking these pics but inside my Delightful OM MM is:
> 
> iPad Air, LV TP cosmetic case, LV international wallet (that seems to be hiding behing my iPad), LV Epi planner, Tom Ford sunglass case, MK eyeglass case, LV 4 key holder. Since I'm in the office today, not carrying much.




Love that lining! Why did they changed it for?!


----------



## Crystal.B.

Here's the inside of my NF GM today (using the speedy 30 organizer from pimp my speedy)


----------



## cot

In my Eva clutch today 
- iPhone 6plus (using to take photo)
- zippy coin purse
- my new love rose ballerine key pouch
- mirror
- multi card holder
- tissue


----------



## juls12

My Speedy 30 is full  2 LC pouches, Agenda PM, umbrella, sunglasses, MK wallet and small purse organizer with tissues, allergy spray etc. Maybe I should take the organizer out to have a little more space in there...


----------



## Lookin@bags

My new neverfull mm abricot on her first day out!

Inside:

Favorite mm 
Pochette (old model )
Mini pochette
Neverfull pochette
Mc cles

I have to say I used to think slg's were a waste of money while I was trying to build my collection.  
But they bring me the greatest joy when I open my bag and everything has its place in its own little pouch. 
I feel so organized!  (And I am not an organized person lol)
I think I enjoy them more than the bags!


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3042815



Nice collection.  How unique a real pink gun


----------



## casseyelsie

Lookin@bags said:


> My new neverfull mm abricot on her first day out!
> 
> Inside:
> 
> Favorite mm
> Pochette (old model )
> Mini pochette
> Neverfull pochette
> Mc cles
> 
> I have to say I used to think slg's were a waste of money while I was trying to build my collection.
> But they bring me the greatest joy when I open my bag and everything has its place in its own little pouch.
> I feel so organized!  (And I am not an organized person lol)
> I think I enjoy them more than the bags!




Wow u carried few Pochette in 1 bag plus Favourite MM together at once.  I usually use just 1 mini Pochette if my bag is small but with bigger bag, I take extra makeup pouch besides essentials like wallet, 3 cles (car key, house key, coins), phone. 

So out of curiosity, may I ask what do u use all of them for? Hehe [emoji16]


----------



## Doglover1610

In my Damier Ebene 35 Speedy:

FitMiss pill case, Coach umbrella, Michael Kors wallet, my special cup (haha), work access card, passport case, earphones, Forever 21 sunglasses, Damier Ebene key holder, Damier Ebene key pouch and Damier Ebene cosmetic pouch

In my Damier Ebene Cosmetic Pouch:

Stride chewing gum, hand sanitizer, lip balm, cuticle oil, floss, nail clipper and phone screen cleaner


----------



## Lookin@bags

casseyelsie said:


> Wow u carried few Pochette in 1 bag plus Favourite MM together at once.  I usually use just 1 mini Pochette if my bag is small but with bigger bag, I take extra makeup pouch besides essentials like wallet, 3 cles (car key, house key, coins), phone.
> 
> So out of curiosity, may I ask what do u use all of them for? Hehe [emoji16]



Favorite mm I wouldn't always have in there. I used it yesterday and just threw it in there had sunglasses and some other things I just hadn't relocated.  Sort of a catch all until I get my organizer. 

Pochette is my mini toiletry bag. Lotion, lipstick,  a little makeup,  hair stuff tissues, etc.

Mini pochette has extra cards like loyalty cards and gift cards.  Cash (don't tend to use cash much)

Cles has ID and most frequently used cards.

Wallets don't seem to work for me. 

Neverfull pochette receipts, coupons, notes, paper stuff like that.


----------



## juls12

Lookin@bags said:


> My new neverfull mm abricot on her first day out!
> 
> Inside:
> 
> Favorite mm
> Pochette (old model )
> Mini pochette
> Neverfull pochette
> Mc cles
> 
> I have to say I used to think slg's were a waste of money while I was trying to build my collection.
> But they bring me the greatest joy when I open my bag and everything has its place in its own little pouch.
> I feel so organized!  (And I am not an organized person lol)
> I think I enjoy them more than the bags!



This interior colour looks great! Enjoy your new bag &#128522;


----------



## Lv frenzy

Today am using my mono Artsy 
Along with:

Sarah wallet in amarante 
Mini pochette 
Cosmetic pouch in cerise 
Cles in Damier 
Ray Ban power glass &#128539;


----------



## casseyelsie

Lookin@bags said:


> Favorite mm I wouldn't always have in there. I used it yesterday and just threw it in there had sunglasses and some other things I just hadn't relocated.  Sort of a catch all until I get my organizer.
> 
> Pochette is my mini toiletry bag. Lotion, lipstick,  a little makeup,  hair stuff tissues, etc.
> 
> Mini pochette has extra cards like loyalty cards and gift cards.  Cash (don't tend to use cash much)
> 
> Cles has ID and most frequently used cards.
> 
> Wallets don't seem to work for me.
> 
> Neverfull pochette receipts, coupons, notes, paper stuff like that.




How well organized! A good way to making full use of  those Pochette. I will try to use my Eva that way too...rather than just use her once a while. [emoji16]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

farahellyna said:


> Omg! Everything is gorgeous! I love the speedy in black epi. Very classy. Love it!




Thank you so much! It's my newest love!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice collection.  How unique a real pink gun




Thanks! I adore Epi! I also love my pink gun!


----------



## mjunx3

Inside my neverfull mm in damier ebene 
-my iPad
-removable pouch from the bucket bag
-international wallet
-key pouch
-makeup bag that I received on an airplane lol
-peppermint altoids


----------



## girlhasbags

mjunx3 said:


> Inside my neverfull mm in damier ebene
> 
> -my iPad
> 
> -lv removable pouch from the bucket bag
> 
> -lv international wallet
> 
> -lv key pouch
> 
> -makeup bag that I received on an airplane lol
> 
> -peppermint altoids




Love your iPad case where did you get it?


----------



## mjunx3

girlhasbags said:


> Love your iPad case where did you get it?


I actually got it on eBay for only $15
Here's the link 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/221720719221?_mwBanner=1


----------



## girlhasbags

mjunx3 said:


> I actually got it on eBay for only $15
> Here's the link
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/221720719221?_mwBanner=1




Your the best. I've been looking for a cute case that didn't cost an arm and a leg[emoji2]


----------



## litchi

To those who wonder if the mini pochette can hold a Samsung S5, it fits easily without a case. Phone plus LV card holder for driver's license and credit cards, car key and lippy (place behind phone's screen) and maybe some cash. Not sure about the new S6.. 

I carry my keys in a poch clefs to avoid scratching anything in my purse. And I'm careful about my phone, so I wouldn't put too many bulky items with it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3042815


love the Noir Epi so classy and timeless and omg that pink gun is so cute


----------



## Phoe8nix

Inside my soft lockit pm. I try not to put many things so it doesn't get too heavy. And oh, the lv dustbag contains the lockit strap, forgot to take it out.


----------



## misstrine85

Phoe8nix said:


> Inside my soft lockit pm. I try not to put many things so it doesn't get too heavy. And oh, the lv dustbag contains the lockit strap, forgot to take it out.
> View attachment 3051747
> 
> View attachment 3051750




The lockit has a longer strap?


----------



## jinshil

Inside my retiro nm nior...
acer chromebook c720
pochette
insolite
miu water bottle

Still have a couple of pockets free to fit more stuff!


----------



## Phoe8nix

misstrine85 said:


> The lockit has a longer strap?




Yes it has a removable, adjustable shoulder strap [emoji1]


----------



## misstrine85

Phoe8nix said:


> Yes it has a removable, adjustable shoulder strap [emoji1]




I didn't know that. I love the lockit, but need a longer strap. Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## Phoe8nix

misstrine85 said:


> I didn't know that. I love the lockit, but need a longer strap. Thanks [emoji1]




Here's a pic of a lockit carried using the shoulder strap to give you an idea


----------



## misstrine85

Phoe8nix said:


> Here's a pic of a lockit carried using the shoulder strap to give you an idea
> View attachment 3052786




That looks really great. Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

misstrine85 said:


> that looks really great. Thank you! [emoji4]




+ 1!


----------



## llovescuteshoes

What's inside my "new to me" cerise bucket [emoji4][emoji523]

iPad mini
BlackBerry & iPhone 5
Agenda PM
Epi wallet (not sure of name)
16oz Starbucks traveler
Car keys
Receipt book
Cord in box


----------



## londonmommy2014

llovescuteshoes said:


> What's inside my "new to me" cerise bucket [emoji4][emoji523]
> 
> iPad mini
> BlackBerry & iPhone 5
> Agenda PM
> Epi wallet (not sure of name)
> 16oz Starbucks traveler
> Car keys
> Receipt book
> Cord in box
> 
> View attachment 3054223



Very nice bag I have the de bucket it's my favorite bag congrats on the find


----------



## for3v3rz

What's in my pochette accessories.


----------



## valpal

llovescuteshoes said:


> What's inside my "new to me" cerise bucket [emoji4][emoji523]
> 
> iPad mini
> BlackBerry & iPhone 5
> Agenda PM
> Epi wallet (not sure of name)
> 16oz Starbucks traveler
> Car keys
> Receipt book
> Cord in box
> 
> View attachment 3054223


 Nice, love the colors&#128522;&#128512;


----------



## llovescuteshoes

valpal said:


> Nice, love the colors&#128522;&#128512;



Thank you! It wasn't planned, everything was purchased over time and just happens to coordinate


----------



## llovescuteshoes

londonmommy2014 said:


> Very nice bag I have the de bucket it's my favorite bag congrats on the find



It's become my favourite too! I had the plain monogram maybe 7 years ago, and sold it. Now i've purchased this beauty at a steal of a deal price, and it's honestly the most convenient style! So light weight, holds a ton of stuff, and fits nicely under your arm. What more could you want?


----------



## londonmommy2014

llovescuteshoes said:


> It's become my favourite too! I had the plain monogram maybe 7 years ago, and sold it. Now i've purchased this beauty at a steal of a deal price, and it's honestly the most convenient style! So light weight, holds a ton of stuff, and fits nicely under your arm. What more could you want?



I agree! It holds so much and fits with everything I don't see many people with them anymore congrats on your beautiful find!


----------



## londonmommy2014

for3v3rz said:


> What's in my pochette accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3054829



I have the longchamp pouch too and it fits so much all of your slgs and pouchette is so cute


----------



## Love4MK

Here are the guts of my Grand Bleu Alma!


----------



## MissAdhd

Love4MK said:


> Here are the guts of my Grand Bleu Alma!
> View attachment 3055317



I love the colours!!!!


----------



## MissAdhd

Love4MK said:


> Here are the guts of my Grand Bleu Alma!
> View attachment 3055317



Will you get a key holder for those keys?


----------



## Love4MK

MissAdhd said:


> Will you get a key holder for those keys?




Probably not because I kind of think they are a waste of money ... I'm okay with them floating at the bottom!


----------



## MissAdhd

Love4MK said:


> Probably not because I kind of think they are a waste of money ... I'm okay with them floating at the bottom!



I get a bit paranoid about keys scratching the interior of my Chanels so I recently got one! The new one is so pretty I couldn't help it 
Your collection is great though! Pretty colour! Blue Alma is quite uncommon


----------



## Love4MK

MissAdhd said:


> I get a bit paranoid about keys scratching the interior of my Chanels so I recently got one! The new one is so pretty I couldn't help it
> 
> Your collection is great though! Pretty colour! Blue Alma is quite uncommon




Yeah, I'm not paranoid about the keys but who knows what the future brings, lol!  As for the color, I always loved the Alma but never really settled on a color until Grand Bleu came out and it was instant love!


----------



## MissAdhd

Love4MK said:


> Yeah, I'm not paranoid about the keys but who knows what the future brings, lol!  As for the color, I always loved the Alma but never really settled on a color until Grand Bleu came out and it was instant love!



Definitely a great choice


----------



## Tayyyraee

What's in my neverfull mm:
iPad mini
Sarah wallet OM
Neverfull pochette
Tory burch makeup bag
Tory burch sunglasses 
Tory burch eyeglasses
Bath and body works lotion
Keys with key cles


----------



## Limonata00

Your tory burch eyeglass case is sooo darn cute


----------



## pinkjennipoo

Inside my Speedy B 25:

Zippy Compact Wallet DE
Mophie Charger with Henri Bendel pouch 
Hello Kitty makeup bag that has girly products inside 
Kate Spade coin purse (Popsicle)
Henri Bendel card holder
Key Cles in DE
6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine Monogram
PM Agenda in Pomme D'Amour 
Chloe makeup pouch 
Daiso card holder 

My little speedy b 25 fits a lot!


----------



## simple_chic

pinkjennipoo said:


> View attachment 3056588
> 
> 
> Inside my Speedy B 25:
> 
> Zippy Compact Wallet DE
> Mophie Charger with Henri Bendel pouch
> Hello Kitty makeup bag that has girly products inside
> Kate Spade coin purse (Popsicle)
> Henri Bendel card holder
> Key Cles in DE
> 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine Monogram
> PM Agenda in Pomme D'Amour
> Chloe makeup pouch
> Daiso card holder
> 
> My little speedy b 25 fits a lot!




Cute bag and and great SLGs! I'm considering a speedy b 25 and this photo is so helpful in showing just how much a 25 can hold.


----------



## Saraja

Today inside my Bloomsbury PM


----------



## MissAdhd

pinkjennipoo said:


> View attachment 3056588
> 
> 
> Inside my Speedy B 25:
> 
> Zippy Compact Wallet DE
> Mophie Charger with Henri Bendel pouch
> Hello Kitty makeup bag that has girly products inside
> Kate Spade coin purse (Popsicle)
> Henri Bendel card holder
> Key Cles in DE
> 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine Monogram
> PM Agenda in Pomme D'Amour
> Chloe makeup pouch
> Daiso card holder
> 
> My little speedy b 25 fits a lot!



Omg I love that Popsicle coin purse!!!! So quirky


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Inside my Alma 

DE makeup bag
DE pouchette 
Epi Sarah Wallet
iPhone
Nicki Minaj perfume
Mac pressed powder
Mac brush
Mac lipgloss
Gucci Sunglasses and mirror 
Beats by Dre


----------



## Leo the Lion

Today for work 
Allergies yuk!


----------



## pinkjennipoo

simple_chic said:


> Cute bag and and great SLGs! I'm considering a speedy b 25 and this photo is so helpful in showing just how much a 25 can hold.


I love this bag so much! If I didn't mind everyone in the office staring so intently at my bag, I would carry her every day! She is just the perfect size for all that you need, trust me!


----------



## KpopKyle

pinkjennipoo said:


> View attachment 3056588
> 
> 
> Inside my Speedy B 25:
> 
> Zippy Compact Wallet DE
> Mophie Charger with Henri Bendel pouch
> Hello Kitty makeup bag that has girly products inside
> Kate Spade coin purse (Popsicle)
> Henri Bendel card holder
> Key Cles in DE
> 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine Monogram
> PM Agenda in Pomme D'Amour
> Chloe makeup pouch
> Daiso card holder
> 
> My little speedy b 25 fits a lot!




So cute - definitely my fave bag! The 25 looks soooo itty bitty in that picture. LOL adorbs


----------



## KpopKyle

Leo the Lion said:


> Today for work
> Allergies yuk!




Yuk is right! Allergies are no bueno! But that mon mono is just gorge though!


----------



## happyflower1

Leo the Lion said:


> Today for work
> Allergies yuk!




Beautiful [emoji7]
But yeah , I've been dealing w/ allergies for the past week !  At first I thought maybe a cold but , nope it's  allergies [emoji379]


----------



## Leo the Lion

happyflower1 said:


> Beautiful [emoji7]
> But yeah , I've been dealing w/ allergies for the past week !  At first I thought maybe a cold but , nope it's  allergies [emoji379]


Yup, I thought I was catching something too but nope since the allergy pills work


----------



## LVFann

pinkjennipoo said:


> View attachment 3056588
> 
> 
> Inside my Speedy B 25:
> 
> Zippy Compact Wallet DE
> Mophie Charger with Henri Bendel pouch
> Hello Kitty makeup bag that has girly products inside
> Kate Spade coin purse (Popsicle)
> Henri Bendel card holder
> Key Cles in DE
> 6 Key Holder in Rose Ballerine Monogram
> PM Agenda in Pomme D'Amour
> Chloe makeup pouch
> Daiso card holder
> 
> My little speedy b 25 fits a lot!




Wow! Didn't realize you could that many in there! That helps!


----------



## frzsri

My Epi Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn (my brown work bag), ready to go




Inside:

Epi Pochette Accessoire in Tassil Yellow with cross body gold toned chain from Kcraft (off to lunch mini bag)
Vernis Zippy wallet in Pomme D'Amour
Mini Pochette in DA (tech stuff)
MbMJ Daisy pouch (toiletries)
Le Sport Sac pouch (cosmetic)
Anya Hindmarch 'Girlie Stuff' Pockets in Metallic Pink (well, for girlie stuff[emoji38])
Mont Blanc black leather pen case
Epi Agenda PM in Tassil Yellow 
Taiga Pass Case/Holder in Grizzli
Monogram Rabat Multicles 
6 keyholder in DG
Chanel Classic Mini Bow sunnies in Black in its drawstring case (I [emoji173]&#65039; the Chanel sunglass case but it's just too heavy!)
Tide to Go
Mints
Caramel scented waffle coin purse
Clippa purse hook attached to strap

Not in picture:
iPhone 5s in Chanel No5 case




In Pochette Accessoire:

Taiga card case in Epicea, used as mini wallet for pochette. Has DL, credit card and a bit of cash.
Chanel Rouge Coco in 444 Gabrielle (a pretty red on me)
NYX Butter Gloss in Strawberry Parfait (MLBB)
Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Petal
LE Estee Lauder Lucidity Translucent Face Pressed Powder in 06 Transparent
Wet wipes

In mini Pochette:

Pink colored extra battery for iPhone and iPad Mini (power bank)
Charger cable
4GB USB drive
Apple Earbuds

In MbMJ Daisy pouch:

Foldable toothbrush
Mini toothpaste 
Spare contact lens 
Lens case
Mini lens liquid cleanser
Jasmine Mandarin Hand and Body Lotion by Rock Spa
Bath and Body Works Hand Sanitizer in Sweetpea
Eye drops
Some meds- Paracetamol, indigestion meds and mini medicated oil in the red mini pill case
Cartoon medical plaster (Pooh makes the boo boo feel better[emoji38])
Mini sewing kit 
Compact mirror with LED lights


In Le Sport Sac pouch:

NYX Butter Gloss in Tiramisu (perfect nude)
Silky Girl Gloss On Lipcolor in Warm Berry (a lovely wine)
Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Cherry ([emoji173]&#65039; the smell of this)
Calvin Klein Lip Definition Liner in Warmup
Purse size Jo Malone Eau de Cologne in English Pear and Freesia (gorgeous smell)
Body Shop Shea Hand Cream
Body Shop Almond Nail and Cuticle Oil
Mini cotton buds
Oil blotter paper
Elite mini manicure set 
Mini tweezer 
Tissues
Wet wipes

In Anya Hindmarch 'Girlie Stuff' pouch:

Disposable knickers
Sanitary napkin
Panty liner
Hair tie
Brooch and scarf pin in mini yellow case

In Mont Blanc pen holder:

Mont Blanc Starwalker Fountain Pen in Resin and Platinum, blue ink
Parker ball pen, black ink
Parker ball pen refill in black

Taiga pass case/holder: Name cards

Rabat multi cles: Loyalty cards and office keys

6 key holder: Car remote, electric gate remote and house keys

Agenda: Customised inserts with red Fisher Space pen

These can all fit in the Petit Noe, I just [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this bag!!


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> My Epi Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn (my brown work bag), ready to go
> 
> View attachment 3057863
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> Epi Pochette Accessoire in Tassil Yellow with cross body gold toned chain from Kcraft (off to lunch mini bag)
> Vernis Zippy wallet in Pomme D'Amour
> Mini Pochette in DA (tech stuff)
> MbMJ Daisy pouch (toiletries)
> Le Sport Sac pouch (cosmetic)
> Anya Hindmarch 'Girlie Stuff' Pockets in Metallic Pink (well, for girlie stuff[emoji38])
> Mont Blanc black leather pen case
> Epi Agenda PM in Tassil Yellow
> Taiga Pass Case/Holder in Grizzli
> Monogram Rabat Multicles
> 6 keyholder in DG
> Chanel Classic Mini Bow sunnies in Black in its drawstring case (I [emoji173]&#65039; the Chanel sunglass case but it's just too heavy!)
> Tide to Go
> Mints
> Caramel scented waffle coin purse
> Clippa purse hook attached to strap
> 
> Not in picture:
> iPhone 5s in Chanel No5 case
> 
> View attachment 3057864
> 
> 
> In Pochette Accessoire:
> 
> Taiga card case in Epicea, used as mini wallet for pochette. Has DL, credit card and a bit of cash.
> Chanel Rouge Coco in 444 Gabrielle (a pretty red on me)
> NYX Butter Gloss in Strawberry Parfait (MLBB)
> Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Petal
> LE Estee Lauder Lucidity Translucent Face Pressed Powder in 06 Transparent
> Wet wipes
> 
> In mini Pochette:
> 
> Pink colored extra battery for iPhone and iPad Mini (power bank)
> Charger cable
> 4GB USB drive
> Apple Earbuds
> 
> In MbMJ Daisy pouch:
> 
> Foldable toothbrush
> Mini toothpaste
> Spare contact lens
> Lens case
> Mini lens liquid cleanser
> Jasmine Mandarin Hand and Body Lotion by Rock Spa
> Bath and Body Works Hand Sanitizer in Sweetpea
> Eye drops
> Some meds- Paracetamol, indigestion meds and mini medicated oil in the red mini pill case
> Cartoon medical plaster (Pooh makes the boo boo feel better[emoji38])
> Mini sewing kit
> Compact mirror with LED lights
> 
> 
> In Le Sport Sac pouch:
> 
> NYX Butter Gloss in Tiramisu (perfect nude)
> Silky Girl Gloss On Lipcolor in Warm Berry (a lovely wine)
> Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Cherry ([emoji173]&#65039; the smell of this)
> Calvin Klein Lip Definition Liner in Warmup
> Purse size Jo Malone Eau de Cologne in English Pear and Freesia (gorgeous smell)
> Body Shop Shea Hand Cream
> Body Shop Almond Nail and Cuticle Oil
> Mini cotton buds
> Oil blotter paper
> Elite mini manicure set
> Mini tweezer
> Tissues
> Wet wipes
> 
> In Anya Hindmarch 'Girlie Stuff' pouch:
> 
> Disposable knickers
> Sanitary napkin
> Panty liner
> Hair tie
> Brooch and scarf pin in mini yellow case
> 
> In Mont Blanc pen holder:
> 
> Mont Blanc Starwalker Fountain Pen in Resin and Platinum, blue ink
> Parker ball pen, black ink
> Parker ball pen refill in black
> 
> Taiga pass case/holder: Name cards
> 
> Rabat multi cles: Loyalty cards and office keys
> 
> 6 key holder: Car remote, electric gate remote and house keys
> 
> Agenda: Customised inserts with red Fisher Space pen
> 
> These can all fit in the Petit Noe, I just [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3057868




[emoji23] WOW! That is A LOT! May I know what other bags u have that can carry as much? Do u carry that much on everyday basis? Have u weigh your bag with all contents inside? Sorry for asking so much but I am very, very curious.  I used to carry more but now I try to bring less because I can't handle the weight.


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> [emoji23] WOW! That is A LOT! May I know what other bags u have that can carry as much? Do u carry that much on everyday basis? Have u weigh your bag with all contents inside? Sorry for asking so much but I am very, very curious.  I used to carry more but now I try to bring less because I can't handle the weight.




All my work bags can fit all these items. In fact I can still fit in my iPad Mini in the Noe (have to put it on top though) and some snacks.
My other work bags are Anya Hindmarch Carker II, Mulberry Classic Bayswater, Prada Vitello Daino hobo bag and Fendi 2jours.

Weekend bags, only NF can fit everything. I don't mind as I omit quite a few things such as the pochette acessoires, agenda, pen pouch, Tide pen and Taiga card case; while the Anya Hindmarch pouch is usually in the diaper bag during weekends.

I do carry all these daily to work but I drive everywhere and all my work bags have long straps for either shoulder or cross body wear so it's not too bad.
Handhelds are strictly for the weekend or days when I have minimal places to be. I have 5 different offices/sites and sometimes have to travel to 3 of them in a day.[emoji26]

Honestly, I am afraid to weigh it[emoji16]. Am sure it is at least 3kg, maybe more?
I really should downsize but I always feel that if I don't bring something, I will end up needing it!


----------



## MissAdhd

Mrs. MFH said:


> Inside my Alma
> 
> DE makeup bag
> DE pouchette
> Epi Sarah Wallet
> iPhone
> Nicki Minaj perfume
> Mac pressed powder
> Mac brush
> Mac lipgloss
> Gucci Sunglasses and mirror
> Beats by Dre
> View attachment 3057166



I love your SLGs! You really stuffed the cosmetic pouch haha


----------



## candiesgirl408

My new alma bb and all her little friends haha. 

- Kate Spade Mouse coin pouch (too cute!)

- Benchmade Mini Griptillian (carry this little one because I work at a bar and it's always scary in Houston) 

- Groomsman Round Coin Purse for my car & house keys

- Empreinte key holder as my wallet 

- Tony lip balm (little peach!) & YSL lippie

- monogramme 6 key holder in mimosa for the rest of my life in keys lol.


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> All my work bags can fit all these items. In fact I can still fit in my iPad Mini in the Noe (have to put it on top though) and some snacks.
> My other work bags are Anya Hindmarch Carker II, Mulberry Classic Bayswater, Prada Vitello Daino hobo bag and Fendi 2jours.
> 
> Weekend bags, only NF can fit everything. I don't mind as I omit quite a few things such as the pochette acessoires, agenda, pen pouch, Tide pen and Taiga card case; while the Anya Hindmarch pouch is usually in the diaper bag during weekends.
> 
> I do carry all these daily to work but I drive everywhere and all my work bags have long straps for either shoulder or cross body wear so it's not too bad.
> Handhelds are strictly for the weekend or days when I have minimal places to be. I have 5 different offices/sites and sometimes have to travel to 3 of them in a day.[emoji26]
> 
> Honestly, I am afraid to weigh it[emoji16]. Am sure it is at least 3kg, maybe more?
> I really should downsize but I always feel that if I don't bring something, I will end up needing it!




Wow I admire you and I think u are very well organized.  Yeah I understand the need for carrying enough stuff. Ever since I downsized, there are times I wished I brought along things I left at home just because my bag are smaller nowadays. 

I have same Anya Hindmarch but in mini size, that I sometimes use for movie date! [emoji7]. Fendi 2 Jour in small size for weekend use. I stopped carrying my Bayswater because I tend to stuff whatever I can inside, and ended up with red marks on my shoulder or crook of my arms. I wish Bays have crossbody strap. 

Enjoy your bag in good health and do tell yourself it's another form of exercise!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MissAdhd

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3058788
> 
> 
> My new alma bb and all her little friends haha.
> 
> - Kate Spade Mouse coin pouch (too cute!)
> 
> - Benchmade Mini Griptillian (carry this little one because I work at a bar and it's always scary in Houston)
> 
> - Groomsman Round Coin Purse for my car & house keys
> 
> - Empreinte key holder as my wallet
> 
> - Tony lip balm (little peach!) & YSL lippie
> 
> - monogramme 6 key holder in mimosa for the rest of my life in keys lol.



Cute cute coin pouch!!


----------



## Madame Fer

I'm currently using a Bagatelle in empreinte, color abricot. 
Inside I have 
keys with LV bolt/extender on it (even though I can't hang them anywhere in this bag)
Black epi pochette for make up
new model Louis Vuitton Sarah wallet in monogram
multicartes in piment
LV sunglasses, conspiration pilote, with their box
LV shawl in beige (if not wearing on my neck) in case it gets cold or windy
and other non-LV stuff


----------



## kblucero

jinshil said:


> Inside my retiro nm nior...
> acer chromebook c720
> pochette
> insolite
> miu water bottle
> 
> Still have a couple of pockets free to fit more stuff!




Is that a laptop? What size is it?


----------



## for3v3rz

Going light with Speedy 25.


----------



## Cherrycola666

for3v3rz said:


> Going light with Speedy 25.




Omg I luv this look! It's really making me want a speedy


----------



## LVFann

I agree with you, Cherry!



Cherrycola666 said:


> Omg I luv this look! It's really making me want a speedy


----------



## for3v3rz

Oh, it is very light when carrying on the arms. I am trying to avoid shoulder pain.


----------



## ASL4Allie

for3v3rz said:


> Going light with Speedy 25.





Beautiful pairing of the Coach scarf, I love the different usage of brands mixed together to add spice!


----------



## ASL4Allie

My Cabas Piano:
Bath & Bodyworks Champagne sparkle hand sanitizer clipped to the front of my bag
Bag of popcorn party favor for snack
Claire's Hello Kitty coin purse- $10.50
Claire's makeup bag- $9.50 LOVE IT!
Coach wallet 
Temporal thermometer
O2 sat finger reader 
Nasacort spray- my allergies
Contact solution and red top cleaner
fat Sharpie
Black ink pen
And that lil plastic package is a to-go mouth shield in case I need to perform emergency CPR 

Can you guess my occupation? Hahaha! This bag really holds more; I add a travel diaper wipes and 2 diapers, a spare onesie, and a bottle when I'm not working.


----------



## pbnjam

ASL4Allie said:


> My Cabas Piano:
> Bath & Bodyworks Champagne sparkle hand sanitizer clipped to the front of my bag
> Bag of popcorn party favor for snack
> Claire's Hello Kitty coin purse- $10.50
> Claire's makeup bag- $9.50 LOVE IT!
> Coach wallet
> Temporal thermometer
> O2 sat finger reader
> Nasacort spray- my allergies
> Contact solution and red top cleaner
> fat Sharpie
> Black ink pen
> And that lil plastic package is a to-go mouth shield in case I need to perform emergency CPR
> 
> Can you guess my occupation? Hahaha! This bag really holds more; I add a travel diaper wipes and 2 diapers, a spare onesie, and a bottle when I'm not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060619
> View attachment 3060620
> View attachment 3060621
> View attachment 3060624




You're a paramedic? I love that cute lipstick case!


----------



## pbnjam

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3058788
> 
> 
> My new alma bb and all her little friends haha.
> 
> - Kate Spade Mouse coin pouch (too cute!)
> 
> - Benchmade Mini Griptillian (carry this little one because I work at a bar and it's always scary in Houston)
> 
> - Groomsman Round Coin Purse for my car & house keys
> 
> - Empreinte key holder as my wallet
> 
> - Tony lip balm (little peach!) & YSL lippie
> 
> - monogramme 6 key holder in mimosa for the rest of my life in keys lol.




Just adore that KS coin pouch!


----------



## StopHammertime

ASL4Allie said:


> My Cabas Piano:
> Bath & Bodyworks Champagne sparkle hand sanitizer clipped to the front of my bag
> Bag of popcorn party favor for snack
> Claire's Hello Kitty coin purse- $10.50
> Claire's makeup bag- $9.50 LOVE IT!
> Coach wallet
> Temporal thermometer
> O2 sat finger reader
> Nasacort spray- my allergies
> Contact solution and red top cleaner
> fat Sharpie
> Black ink pen
> And that lil plastic package is a to-go mouth shield in case I need to perform emergency CPR
> 
> Can you guess my occupation? Hahaha! This bag really holds more; I add a travel diaper wipes and 2 diapers, a spare onesie, and a bottle when I'm not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060619
> View attachment 3060620
> View attachment 3060621
> View attachment 3060624




Cabas Piano was my go to bag for almost a year [just got a little Marly, which I foresee being my new go-to]. It looks smallish but really holds so much! I will always appreciate that bag!


----------



## SaavyShopper

*Inside my Delightful PM:*

 - Pursebling Pursefection organizer
- Mono Toiltetry pouch 19
- pepper spray
- Mono Conte De Fees Ltd Ed zippered Coin Pouch
- Ebene Coin pouch from Josephine wallet
- reusable shopping bag
- Ebene Multicles 6
- Mono Marie wallet (rouge)


----------



## candiesgirl408

pbnjam said:


> Just adore that KS coin pouch!




Thanks! I love it too. I put all the emergency essentials in there like double sided tape, band aids, mini sunscreen, Benadryl, sudafed & ibuprofen. It's like it's my little rescue mouse pal lol


----------



## candiesgirl408

MissAdhd said:


> Cute cute coin pouch!!




Thank you!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Still amazed at how much fits in the Alma bb


----------



## brawney24

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Still amazed at how much fits in the Alma bb




Is that an LV sunglasses case? If so, is it the PM or MM size?


----------



## mrsjenkins25

Does anyone know of a good organizer that would work in both the neverfull mm and the speedy 35?


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

brawney24 said:


> Is that an LV sunglasses case? If so, is it the PM or MM size?



It's the MM size! Fits perfectly!


----------



## brawney24

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> It's the MM size! Fits perfectly!




Awesome! Hoping to pick up an Alma BB soon!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

brawney24 said:


> Awesome! Hoping to pick up an Alma BB soon!



Trust me you will love it!!!


----------



## MissAdhd

ASL4Allie said:


> My Cabas Piano:
> Bath & Bodyworks Champagne sparkle hand sanitizer clipped to the front of my bag
> Bag of popcorn party favor for snack
> Claire's Hello Kitty coin purse- $10.50
> Claire's makeup bag- $9.50 LOVE IT!
> Coach wallet
> Temporal thermometer
> O2 sat finger reader
> Nasacort spray- my allergies
> Contact solution and red top cleaner
> fat Sharpie
> Black ink pen
> And that lil plastic package is a to-go mouth shield in case I need to perform emergency CPR
> 
> Can you guess my occupation? Hahaha! This bag really holds more; I add a travel diaper wipes and 2 diapers, a spare onesie, and a bottle when I'm not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060619
> View attachment 3060620
> View attachment 3060621
> View attachment 3060624



Love your lipstick bag!! "On a bad day there is always lipstick" - perfect!


----------



## jayohwhy

mrsjenkins25 said:


> Does anyone know of a good organizer that would work in both the neverfull mm and the speedy 35?



Look at the samorga ones. They are the best!


----------



## k5ml3k

mrsjenkins25 said:


> Does anyone know of a good organizer that would work in both the neverfull mm and the speedy 35?




I use a samorga organizer for my 35 and it seriously feels like a new bag! I barely wore it for the first 2 years that I had it but after getting the organizer, I've used it for weeks on end.


----------



## SuperPanda

​Well.. well... What do we have in my Bergamo mm?
1. My favorite damier azur Zippy
2. Coach case for my pass-card 
3. No-name red leather cometic pouch with passport and red MAC liptick inside
4. Nice damier ebene key holder
5. My favorite Miu-Miu eyeglasses 
6. ...and car key with Tous trinket 

Not too much, yeah.. I expected more ))


----------



## Kylie M

Pavla said:


> Inside my Soft Lockit yesterday
> (pic is from my Insta)



I'm not a pink kinda gal but after seeing your beautiful pink combination, I've been converted! Love your styling with all your pink hues &#128149;&#128158;&#128151;


----------



## viewwing

SuperPanda said:


> ​Well.. well... What do we have in my Bergamo mm?
> 1. My favorite damier azur Zippy
> 2. Coach case for my pass-card
> 3. No-name red leather cometic pouch with passport and red MAC liptick inside
> 4. Nice damier ebene key holder
> 5. My favorite Miu-Miu eyeglasses
> 6. ...and car key with Tous trinket
> 
> Not too much, yeah.. I expected more ))



I love this bag, regretted not getting it when it was around. Lovely!


----------



## SuperPanda

viewwing said:


> I love this bag, regretted not getting it when it was around. Lovely!



I've got it from auction not so long ago


----------



## drspock7

In my toiletry 26:
Eye drops
Tylenol
Benadryl/prednisone
Epipen
Inhaler
Lotion
Nail file
3 sets of business cards and 
Sorority ID cards


----------



## Pavla

Kylie M said:


> I'm not a pink kinda gal but after seeing your beautiful pink combination, I've been converted! Love your styling with all your pink hues [emoji177][emoji179][emoji175]




Oh, thank you! I am glad to influence you [emoji166][emoji166][emoji166][emoji182]


----------



## Pavla

Leo the Lion said:


> Today for work
> Allergies yuk!




Your mon mono is fantastic! Love the combo! [emoji170][emoji746][emoji170]


----------



## Rani

SaavyShopper said:


> *Inside my Delightful PM:*
> 
> - Pursebling Pursefection organizer
> - Mono Toiltetry pouch 19
> - pepper spray
> - Mono Conte De Fees Ltd Ed zippered Coin Pouch
> - Ebene Coin pouch from Josephine wallet
> - reusable shopping bag
> - Ebene Multicles 6
> - Mono Marie wallet (rouge)



Love your Delightul pm and slg's.


----------



## Shoebaglady

The most amazing bag ever.....POCHETTE METIS!

2 cles and tissue
V cosmetic case, comb, wipes, gum
Full size Gucci wallet (similar to the LV Sarah)
In the back outer pocket - iPhone 5s

I can also fit a bottle of water if I switch my cosmetic to my mini pochette. 



Underneath: 



I should've purchased this bag years ago!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Shoebaglady said:


> View attachment 3067358
> 
> 
> The most amazing bag ever.....POCHETTE METIS!
> 
> 2 cles and tissue
> V cosmetic case, comb, wipes, gum
> Full size Gucci wallet (similar to the LV Sarah)
> In the back outer pocket - iPhone 5s
> 
> I can also fit a bottle of water if I switch my cosmetic to my mini pochette.
> View attachment 3067361
> 
> 
> Underneath:
> View attachment 3067362
> 
> 
> I should've purchased this bag years ago!!




Hi ShoeBagLady, Yours doesn't look so stiff, so I'm guessing it's the new model of P Metis?


----------



## LVFann

Off shopping!


----------



## fritzm6189

LVFann said:


> View attachment 3067775
> 
> 
> Off shopping!


Such a pretty bag and wallet!!


----------



## LVFann

fritzm6189 said:


> Such a pretty bag and wallet!!




Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## debssx3

here is my pochette orsay stuffed!! 

kate spade card wallert, bfs gucci wallet and his iphone 4, my iphone 6, wet wipes, keys, portable charger, rayban foldable wayfarer, birth control, altoids and little clinique pouch that has some emergency stuff


----------



## sophia618

In my bag yesterday & today.


----------



## PinkySpeedy

I thought I would post today since this is the most I have had in the bag yet!!

Josephine wallet
Coach cosmetic bag for medications 
Agenda (practicing for my GM) don't make fun of my inspiration cover lol
Doggie meds
Doggie pill pockets
Beats
Ipsy bag with makeup essentials
Brush
Portable hard drive


----------



## Oryx816

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3067914
> View attachment 3067915
> View attachment 3067917
> 
> 
> here is my pochette orsay stuffed!!
> 
> kate spade card wallert, bfs gucci wallet and his iphone 4, my iphone 6, wet wipes, keys, portable charger, rayban foldable wayfarer, birth control, altoids and little clinique pouch that has some emergency stuff




Wow!  I didn't know a pug could fit in a pochette orsay!  Lol!  J/k!  Super cute pug!  They are the best!  
Thank you for sharing how much fits in the pochette orsay, I had no idea it held so much.


----------



## SaavyShopper

Thank you Rani.


----------



## casseyelsie

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3067914
> View attachment 3067915
> View attachment 3067917
> 
> 
> here is my pochette orsay stuffed!!
> 
> kate spade card wallert, bfs gucci wallet and his iphone 4, my iphone 6, wet wipes, keys, portable charger, rayban foldable wayfarer, birth control, altoids and little clinique pouch that has some emergency stuff




Thanks for sharing. U are making me more and more tempted to buy one!


----------



## debssx3

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks for sharing. U are making me more and more tempted to buy one!




You definitely should! I actually wanted to make this more of an everyday bag so I tried putting all my essentials (yes, my bf's things are def essentials too lol)  inside and they fit! I got tired of using such a huge bag (gucci boston) and thought this would be a great alternative. The only downside is it is just a clutch. I wish I could make it into a crossbody but I cant. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## debssx3

Oryx816 said:


> Wow!  I didn't know a pug could fit in a pochette orsay!  Lol!  J/k!  Super cute pug!  They are the best!
> Thank you for sharing how much fits in the pochette orsay, I had no idea it held so much.




Hahaha thanks!! He wanted to be in the picture so I let him.  [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Apelila

My Alma BB here is what's inside


----------



## Cyra

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3067914
> View attachment 3067915
> View attachment 3067917
> 
> 
> here is my pochette orsay stuffed!!
> 
> kate spade card wallert, bfs gucci wallet and his iphone 4, my iphone 6, wet wipes, keys, portable charger, rayban foldable wayfarer, birth control, altoids and little clinique pouch that has some emergency stuff



Your pug looks like he would like to play with some of your SLG's!


----------



## Cyra

sophia618 said:


> In my bag yesterday & today.



That's a beautiful haul on the table!


----------



## ayumiken

Apelila said:


> My Alma BB here is what's inside


WOW! The best that attract me much is your wallet. Very elegant and adorable.


----------



## ayumiken

Gucci has a very thick material that made it become so durable.  It cannot be easily torn down or cut by malicious gangster.  All its contents be very safe even on rainy season because it cannot get wet that easy.


----------



## myusername

Today's essentials inside my Favorite PM [emoji173]&#65039;






iPhone 6+, ZCP, 6 key holder, cles, garage door opener


----------



## Apelila

ayumiken said:


> WOW! The best that attract me much is your wallet. Very elegant and adorable.


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## miumiu2046

Brunch date, just the essentials in my monogram pochette.  Wearing it cross body with the chain I got on eBay. [emoji75]





Small miu miu wallet
iPhone 5S (with Rifle Paper Co case from bf [emoji74])
iPod nano 7G (also my pedometer)
Muji nylon pouch (for all my gift cards + store cards etc)
Lip balm
DE cles for keys


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

miumiu2046 said:


> Brunch date, just the essentials in my monogram pochette.  Wearing it cross body with the chain I got on eBay. [emoji75]
> 
> View attachment 3069204
> View attachment 3069205
> 
> 
> Small miu miu wallet
> iPhone 5S (with Rifle Paper Co case from bf [emoji74])
> iPod nano 7G (also my pedometer)
> Muji nylon pouch (for all my gift cards + store cards etc)
> Lip balm
> DE cles for keys




I'm seriously considering this little bag. I'm always in awe of how much people are able to put in it.

Any chance you could post a picture of how it looks with all that in it and zipped? Anybody else too?

Thank you!!


----------



## ayumiken

miumiu2046 said:


> Brunch date, just the essentials in my monogram pochette.  Wearing it cross body with the chain I got on eBay. [emoji75]
> 
> View attachment 3069204
> View attachment 3069205
> 
> 
> Small miu miu wallet
> iPhone 5S (with Rifle Paper Co case from bf [emoji74])
> iPod nano 7G (also my pedometer)
> Muji nylon pouch (for all my gift cards + store cards etc)
> Lip balm
> DE cles for keys


So great. Love that cute bag so much. A lot of stuffs has filled inside it.  I wanted to have one like that fit. Small but terrible and look so durable and gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## ayumiken

myusername said:


> Today's essentials inside my Favorite PM [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3068827
> 
> View attachment 3068828
> 
> View attachment 3068829
> 
> iPhone 6+, ZCP, 6 key holder, cles, garage door opener


I like the other color option of your LV bag. Look so cool and pretty.  Have filled up more other wallets and gadgets. So great. Love it!


----------



## miumiu2046

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I'm seriously considering this little bag. I'm always in awe of how much people are able to put in it.
> 
> Any chance you could post a picture of how it looks with all that in it and zipped? Anybody else too?
> 
> Thank you!!




Herr you go. Sometimes I need to arrange the items in order to avoid bulges, not too bad overall. Note that mine is the old model. I heard the new model is slightly bigger with an inner slip pocket.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

miumiu2046 said:


> Herr you go. Sometimes I need to arrange the items in order to avoid bulges, not too bad overall. Note that mine is the old model. I heard the new model is slightly bigger with an inner slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3069442
> View attachment 3069443




Thank you!


----------



## LovestheLouis

Going to see family, so wine!!!


----------



## lvlover365

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3070550
> 
> 
> Going to see family, so wine!!!




Excellent! Exactly what it was intended for.


----------



## elleestbelle

It amazes me how my my little mon mono speedy 25 holds








Insolite wallet
Agenda PM
Mini pochette 
Snoopy doll (I'm an adult...don't judge me)
2 scripts
Perfume atomizer
Deodorant 
Purse hook
Errant tube of lip gloss
Three pouches each with a watch (I need to get the batteries replaced for my mom)


----------



## Rani

elleestbelle said:


> It amazes me how my my little mon mono speedy 25 holds
> 
> View attachment 3070649
> 
> View attachment 3070650
> 
> View attachment 3070651
> 
> 
> Insolite wallet
> Agenda PM
> Mini pochette
> Snoopy doll (I'm an adult...don't judge me)
> 2 scripts
> Perfume atomizer
> Deodorant
> Purse hook
> Errant tube of lip gloss
> Three pouches each with a watch (I need to get the batteries replaced for my mom)



Love your Speedy,  slg's and Snoopy!


----------



## elleestbelle

Rani said:


> Love your Speedy,  slg's and Snoopy!




Thanks so much!!


----------



## Meesh202

elleestbelle said:


> It amazes me how my my little mon mono speedy 25 holds
> 
> View attachment 3070649
> 
> View attachment 3070650
> 
> View attachment 3070651
> 
> 
> Insolite wallet
> Agenda PM
> Mini pochette
> Snoopy doll (I'm an adult...don't judge me)
> 2 scripts
> Perfume atomizer
> Deodorant
> Purse hook
> Errant tube of lip gloss
> Three pouches each with a watch (I need to get the batteries replaced for my mom)



Who's judging? I love snoopy. He was my baby brush and he still around somewhere&#128062;&#128062;


----------



## Kambarnes

Where did you get this done?  I want one. ....too cute. My baby likes bling too, but she is bored.


----------



## elleestbelle

Meesh202 said:


> Who's judging? I love snoopy. He was my baby brush and he still around somewhere[emoji252][emoji252]




So glad there are other snoopy lovers in this world! Some people think it's odd that a grown *** woman with no kids (ie me) carries a snoopy doll. I just love the little guy! 
How awesome is your brush!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3070550
> 
> 
> Going to see family, so wine!!!




I love your pic! Wine inside LV Bag [emoji7] woohoo


----------



## jinshil

kblucero said:


> Is that a laptop? What size is it?


Yes, it's the acer chromebook c720 with a 11.6" screen.


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## ellao

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3072845



Oh so tidy! LVOE it


----------



## AdamsMommy

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3072845




Wow !!!! So beautiful !!!


----------



## faded264

Headed to the carnival tonight.  Have my roses pochette, rose ballerine 6 key,  a Vera Bradley cles, and my iPhone 6 plus


----------



## misscocktail

Inside my Noe....


----------



## ScottyGal

Inside my Speedy 30..
- makeup bag
- perfume
- Louis Vuitton agenda
- Michael Kors card holder
- Chocolate


----------



## Samantha S

Trusted speedy.


----------



## LVoeletters

B
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 blue infini alma, the shoes are foldable travel flats from coach. As you can see I have Paris on the brain.

I need a new cosmetic case. The black thing is a clip on Tory burch mirror.


----------



## LVoeletters

AdamsMommy said:


> Wow !!!! So beautiful !!!




Thank you [emoji175][emoji175] really love this bag. So happy with it


----------



## LVoeletters

ellao said:


> Oh so tidy! LVOE it




Thank you! I am trying to keep it stuffed overnight so I can keep the embossing thick!


----------



## LVoeletters

myusername said:


> Today's essentials inside my Favorite PM [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3068827
> 
> View attachment 3068828
> 
> View attachment 3068829
> 
> iPhone 6+, ZCP, 6 key holder, cles, garage door opener




Key holder is soooo cute!


----------



## vgirlygirl

lvlover365 said:


> Excellent! Exactly what it was intended for.


 Love it!


----------



## Oryx816

_Lee said:


> Inside my Speedy 30..
> - makeup bag
> - perfume
> - Louis Vuitton agenda
> - Michael Kors card holder
> - Chocolate




Looooove the pug pouch!  My daughter has one and I am considering getting one too.  So cute!


----------



## Oryx816

Inside my Delightful PM in DE....










A silk Jim Thompson pouch with wipes, tissues and mosquito spray

Tintamar organizer (great for bags that are not structured)

DE cles

Mono pm agenda

Zcw in DE

Chanel sunglasses

Umbrella

Braun Buffel card holder

Mini pochette 

Insolite coin purse


----------



## pinkkitten74

LVoeletters said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue infini alma, the shoes are foldable travel flats from coach. As you can see I have Paris on the brain.
> 
> I need a new cosmetic case. The black thing is a clip on Tory burch mirror.




Beautiful! I have a zcp in grand bleu as blue infi is a disc color and i wanted new


----------



## pinkkitten74

LVoeletters said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue infini alma, the shoes are foldable travel flats from coach. As you can see I have Paris on the brain.
> 
> I need a new cosmetic case. The black thing is a clip on Tory burch mirror.




I also have the parisian book but ebook


----------



## pitterpatter

Pochette NM (minus my iPhone)


----------



## Limonata00

Whats in my Favorite MM :


----------



## sbuxaddict

Limonata00 said:


> Whats in my Favorite MM :
> 
> View attachment 3078167
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078168




So pretty! I love your mix of prints


----------



## Limonata00

sbuxaddict said:


> So pretty! I love your mix of prints




Thank you! That's about my entire lv collection right there. LOL


----------



## faded264

What's in my roses NF today


----------



## Leo the Lion

Limonata00 said:


> Whats in my Favorite MM :
> 
> View attachment 3078167
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078168




Love your Favorite mm in Azur!


----------



## Limonata00

Leo the Lion said:


> Love your Favorite mm in Azur!




I know you're gonna get one very soooon to complete your Favorite trifecta [emoji7]


----------



## Leo the Lion

faded264 said:


> What's in my roses NF today
> 
> View attachment 3079053




Gorgeous!


----------



## michumichu

faded264 said:


> What's in my roses NF today
> 
> View attachment 3079053




So pretty!!!


----------



## Aliisaa

Here is what's inside my new Louis Vuitton Cosmetic Pouch!


----------



## LVoeletters

faded264 said:


> What's in my roses NF today
> 
> View attachment 3079053




So pretty !


----------



## Saraja

Inside my Totally MM:


----------



## Saraja

What's inside my Bloomsbury Pm:


----------



## misslizz

Saraja said:


> What's inside my Bloomsbury Pm:
> 
> View attachment 3080005


Love the Bloomsbury!


----------



## Limonata00

Aliisaa said:


> Here is what's inside my new Louis Vuitton Cosmetic Pouch!




Nice crisp shot!


----------



## sbuxaddict

I loveeeeee more LV inside LV 




Saraja said:


> What's inside my Bloomsbury Pm:
> 
> View attachment 3080005





Saraja said:


> Inside my Totally MM:
> 
> View attachment 3080002


----------



## Aliisaa

Limonata00 said:


> Nice crisp shot!


Thanx


----------



## Shoebaglady

casseyelsie said:


> Hi ShoeBagLady, Yours doesn't look so stiff, so I'm guessing it's the new model of P Metis?




Yes, it's the newest model. The old model us amazing but they were all gone by the time I decided to finally purchase it.


----------



## Saraja

Inside my Bloomsbury PM today... 





- New Adele wallet (LOVE IT!) 
- 2 Cles pouches
- Mini Pouchette
- Small LV agenda
- Henri Bendals Pill Case 
- Henri Bendals Card Case
- Ray Ban Foldable Wayfarers 
- car key


----------



## AdamsMommy

Saraja said:


> Inside my Bloomsbury PM today...
> 
> View attachment 3084768
> View attachment 3084769
> 
> 
> - New Adele wallet (LOVE IT!)
> - 2 Cles pouches
> - Mini Pouchette
> - Small LV agenda
> - Henri Bendals Pill Case
> - Henri Bendals Card Case
> - Ray Ban Foldable Wayfarers
> - car key




Oh wow !!! I never would have guessed that it could carry so much.


----------



## AdamsMommy

Saraja said:


> Inside my Bloomsbury PM today...
> 
> View attachment 3084768
> View attachment 3084769
> 
> 
> - New Adele wallet (LOVE IT!)
> - 2 Cles pouches
> - Mini Pouchette
> - Small LV agenda
> - Henri Bendals Pill Case
> - Henri Bendals Card Case
> - Ray Ban Foldable Wayfarers
> - car key






Oh wow !! I never would have thought it could carry so much.


----------



## random_person

Saraja said:


> Inside my Bloomsbury PM today...
> 
> View attachment 3084768
> View attachment 3084769
> 
> 
> - New Adele wallet (LOVE IT!)
> - 2 Cles pouches
> - Mini Pouchette
> - Small LV agenda
> - Henri Bendals Pill Case
> - Henri Bendals Card Case
> - Ray Ban Foldable Wayfarers
> - car key


I love your combo of red and LV pouches! I'm becoming a pouch addict thanks to this thread


----------



## Saraja

random_person said:


> I love your combo of red and LV pouches! I'm becoming a pouch addict thanks to this thread




Yes... I am too! 

Thank you! (The Henri Bendal red cases are all 60% off in stores right now!) so I had to get them.


----------



## LVoeletters

Saraja said:


> Yes... I am too!
> 
> Thank you! (The Henri Bendal red cases are all 60% off in stores right now!) so I had to get them.




I'm so jealous that the accessory color you like is on sale! I prefer their blue or rose gold blush pieces and they are regular price !


----------



## deppstar

I've used this for Only maybe a couple of times when I first got it as I find the long strap a tad too long and thin for me, but ever since I switched to my speedybDE shoulder straps it's been perfect! 

Retiro NM in noir 








Using millia azur as my wallet. It's usually that or pochette NM in DE!


----------



## frzsri

Aliisaa said:


> Here is what's inside my new Louis Vuitton Cosmetic Pouch!




Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Aliisaa

frzsri said:


> Gorgeous pic!


 
Thanks


----------



## NatalieChore

Inside my Goyard, but LVs [emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

NatalieChore said:


> Inside my Goyard, but LVs [emoji106][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086657




Love your Goyard! Love your slg's!


----------



## LVoeletters

Super light today. I have a bendel travel clutch coming my way to be a new pouch


----------



## mrsjenkins25

LValicious said:


> What's inside my pochette nm. I used my old iphone in the picture because I was using my 5s to take the pic!
> 
> View attachment 3018800
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018802


What is that poka dot item? I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## marikina1978

what's inside my Siena?  Emelie wallet, pen, reading glasses, sun glasses, coin purse, rosary, some receipts, cell fone, 2 lipsticks, 1 lip gloss, 1 mirror, 1 hand lotion, 1 small perfume from VS, shopping bag that you can fold...that's about it!


----------



## account815

LVoeletters said:


> Super light today. I have a bendel travel clutch coming my way to be a new pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086860
> View attachment 3086861




Speedy & SLG, both looking great.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

LVoeletters said:


> Super light today. I have a bendel travel clutch coming my way to be a new pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086860
> View attachment 3086861




Where did you get that cute macaroon?! Is it a coin purse? It's adorable.


----------



## Arlene619

LVoeletters said:


> Super light today. I have a bendel travel clutch coming my way to be a new pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086860
> View attachment 3086861



I love everything about this picture!! The speedy in empreinte is on my wish list.  Did you get your macaron coin purse on etsy? It's too cute&#128525;


----------



## LVoeletters

llovescuteshoes said:


> Where did you get that cute macaroon?! Is it a coin purse? It's adorable.




Hello! I got the macaroon trinket box from
Urban outfitters. I think it was between 8-12 dollars. The color is not picking up by my phone (my phone is a hipster and filters things out...) but it's a brighter Tiffany blue. They have other colors! Hope this helps. I have seen coin purses on eBay. I bought this to put my prescription migraine pills in. But you could also use for coins but I personally prefer something soft like a leather or canvas for coins.


----------



## LVoeletters

Arlene619 said:


> I love everything about this picture!! The speedy in empreinte is on my wish list.  Did you get your macaron coin purse on etsy? It's too cute[emoji7]




Hi, I just posted another picture of it above, idk how to multi quote on the app, sorry! It is from Urban outfitters. They have other colors as well, but I am a sucker for blue especially anything similar to Tiffany blue!


----------



## LVoeletters

MISnasTIKAT said:


> Speedy & SLG, both looking great.




Thank you, kindly!


----------



## J9Ped

Today I have all my kids junk in my bag.
I dont like those days.
I am going to empty it out now.
Barbie peeping out of my Delightful is just not acceptable.


----------



## pquiles

J9Ped said:


> Today I have all my kids junk in my bag.
> I dont like those days.
> I am going to empty it out now.
> Barbie peeping out of my Delightful is just not acceptable.



I am in the same boat!   Everything minus the kitchen sink.


----------



## pursula

pquiles said:


> I am in the same boat!   Everything minus the kitchen sink.




Love your bag. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

I am amazed how much my speedy 30 holds, I have really fallen in love with this bag. I line up all my SLG's sideways and it helps the bag hold its shape. I lay the mini iPad across the top.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Here is what's inside..


----------



## LVoeletters

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Here is what's inside..




Love the epi- I think that will always be one of the best colors they've ever done


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

LVoeletters said:


> Love the epi- I think that will always be one of the best colors they've ever done


Thanks! I love that color as well


----------



## bbhad96

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I am amazed how much my speedy 30 holds, I have really fallen in love with this bag. I line up all my SLG's sideways and it helps the bag hold its shape. I lay the mini iPad across the top.




Love how you have it organized!! Plus all your SLGs are fab. 
P.S. Your dog is adorable! What kind is it?


----------



## frzsri

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I am amazed how much my speedy 30 holds, I have really fallen in love with this bag. I line up all my SLG's sideways and it helps the bag hold its shape. I lay the mini iPad across the top.




This is how I organise my Speedy too[emoji119]&#127995;. It fits so much more than expected.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

bbhad96 said:


> Love how you have it organized!! Plus all your SLGs are fab.
> P.S. Your dog is adorable! What kind is it?


Thanks! I really enjoy my SLG's. They really keep me organized! My dog was a mutt  She passed away a couple years ago from cancer. I loved her so much!! She was about 30lbs and stunningly beautiful.. Not that I was biased  I have a lab and a beagle mix now. I can't imagine life without them.

Your dog is adorable as well!! A springer spaniel? I can't quite tell.. he/she has a very sweet face and beautiful coloring


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

frzsri said:


> This is how I organise my Speedy too[emoji119]&#127995;. It fits so much more than expected.


I was really surprised to find the SLG's would fit so well sideways like that! I no longer use an organizer and I love how it holds its shape so well. I agree with you, the speedy is very deceiving.. It holds so much more than I thought it would


----------



## bbhad96

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Thanks! I really enjoy my SLG's. They really keep me organized! My dog was a mutt  She passed away a couple years ago from cancer. I loved her so much!! She was about 30lbs and stunningly beautiful.. Not that I was biased  I have a lab and a beagle mix now. I can't imagine life without them.
> 
> Your dog is adorable as well!! A springer spaniel? I can't quite tell.. he/she has a very sweet face and beautiful coloring




Aww, she really was beautiful. The eyes are so striking, I can imagine in person they must have been even more so! 
Thank you! Yes, she is a tri-color springer spaniel! Her name is Montana. She's an angel [emoji4] She turned 11 recently but is as youthful as ever! I also have a Keeshond and a golden retriever. 
I agree, dogs really are the best. Nothing like coming home to a bunch of barking dogs!


----------



## kblucero

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I am amazed how much my speedy 30 holds, I have really fallen in love with this bag. I line up all my SLG's sideways and it helps the bag hold its shape. I lay the mini iPad across the top.




Very nice organization... I bought an organizer for my speedy 30...tsk i should have just done it this way...


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

bbhad96 said:


> Aww, she really was beautiful. The eyes are so striking, I can imagine in person they must have been even more so!
> Thank you! Yes, she is a tri-color springer spaniel! Her name is Montana. She's an angel [emoji4] She turned 11 recently but is as youthful as ever! I also have a Keeshond and a golden retriever.
> I agree, dogs really are the best. Nothing like coming home to a bunch of barking dogs!


Coming home to barking dogs, wagging tales and smiles on their faces is the best thing!!! A Springer, Keeshond and a golden!!! You are blessed. My dogs name was Teddy. She looked a lot like a Keeshond and I often wondered if she was part Keeshond. It's not a common breed, but its a beautiful one.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

kblucero said:


> Very nice organization... I bought an organizer for my speedy 30...tsk i should have just done it this way...


I still use my organizer sometimes. I think they are worth having, especially if you have other bags they can transfer into. But, I was pleased to discover I could do without one in my speedy because, as you can see, I carry a lot of stuff and I don't miss the added weight.


----------



## Jordyaddict

What's inside my neverfull mm today


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Jordyaddict said:


> What's inside my neverfull mm today


Love your SLG's  Especially the multicolor pieces!!


----------



## PinkySpeedy

(My little collection, just started a couple weeks ago)
Mono Delightful MM
Mono Agenda GM
Mono Cles
Mono Josephine wallet

Brown purse organizer (waiting on my Samorga)
Beats headphones
Brush
Markers
Pens
Keys
Hard drive 
Correction tape


----------



## langley

Limonata00 said:


> Whats in my Favorite MM :
> 
> View attachment 3078167
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078168



This is so lovely! I love your Epi cles.


----------



## Limonata00

langley said:


> This is so lovely! I love your Epi cles.




Thanks [emoji4] the vintage epi is one of my faves. Got it for such a steal!


----------



## Saraja

Today in my Mono Speedy 30 I have...

Adele Wallet (fuchsia) 
Mini Pouchette (DA)
Wapity (Mono) 
2 Cles Key Pouches (Mono & DA) 
PM Agenda (Mono) 
And a Henri Bendel business card case


----------



## uhpharm01

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I am amazed how much my speedy 30 holds, I have really fallen in love with this bag. I line up all my SLG's sideways and it helps the bag hold its shape. I lay the mini iPad across the top.



Yes that  is Amazing that you can get so much into your purse.


----------



## bbhad96

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Coming home to barking dogs, wagging tales and smiles on their faces is the best thing!!! A Springer, Keeshond and a golden!!! You are blessed. My dogs name was Teddy. She looked a lot like a Keeshond and I often wondered if she was part Keeshond. It's not a common breed, but its a beautiful one.




Yes, one of my first thoughts when I saw Teddy (great name!) was that she must have some Keeshond in her! That's one of the reasons I asked. 
I bet she did!! You obviously know dogs if you know what a Keeshond is, because "no one" seems to know what they are. They really are distinctive.


----------



## Meesh202

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I am amazed how much my speedy 30 holds, I have really fallen in love with this bag. I line up all my SLG's sideways and it helps the bag hold its shape. I lay the mini iPad across the top.



Thanks so much for posting this. I bought the pink v mono speedy awhile ago and haven't got around to picking her up. Partially because I don't want the saggy speedy. I'm going to try to line my slgs up like you!

Your dog is sooo Gorg! I had a red chow that actually looked like a Samoyed chow mix. His name was Teddy which turned into Teddy Bear. He was beautiful. Now I have a black chow black shepherd mix named Lexi. When she was a puppy we thought she was a keshound mix. If my Teddy and my Lexi ever had a puppy it would look just like your dog! Same facial features down to the eyes!!!! Your doggy is soooo cute!!!!

Thanks again for the great SLG idea!!!!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

bbhad96 said:


> Yes, one of my first thoughts when I saw Teddy (great name!) was that she must have some Keeshond in her! That's one of the reasons I asked.
> I bet she did!! You obviously know dogs if you know what a Keeshond is, because "no one" seems to know what they are. They really are distinctive.


I don't know why keeshonds aren't more popular! They are wonderful dogs


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Meesh202 said:


> Thanks so much for posting this. I bought the pink v mono speedy awhile ago and haven't got around to picking her up. Partially because I don't want the saggy speedy. I'm going to try to line my slgs up like you!
> 
> Your dog is sooo Gorg! I had a red chow that actually looked like a Samoyed chow mix. His name was Teddy which turned into Teddy Bear. He was beautiful. Now I have a black chow black shepherd mix named Lexi. When she was a puppy we thought she was a keshound mix. If my Teddy and my Lexi ever had a puppy it would look just like your dog! Same facial features down to the eyes!!!! Your doggy is soooo cute!!!!
> 
> Thanks again for the great SLG idea!!!!


The V speedy is such a fun bag  I have a Ramages speedy. I highly recommend trying your SLG's sideways. It really helps prevent the sag and I think you will be pleased. That being said, I think the more you put in the bag, the less sag it will have. So maybe it isn't so much the way I have my SLG's lined up, but it's more to do with having a lot of items in the bag?.. I'm not sure. But, this system works for me because it also helps me keep organized and find items in my bag without having to dig around. 

Thanks for your kind words about my Teddy  Your Teddy sounds like he was beautiful as well! And Lexi too!! My friend had a chow when I was a little girl. He was a wonderful, sweet dog.

Enjoy your Speedy V!!!!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I just realized I'm not actually carrying a LV today but while I was taking pictures of other things for another LV thread I wanted to update what's in my bag.


----------



## Sparklett22

Here's what's in mine today.


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3094131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094132
> 
> 
> I just realized I'm not actually carrying a LV today but while I was taking pictures of other things for another LV thread I wanted to update what's in my bag.


Love all your epi pieces and love the muticartes !!... And love the mini pochette too


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Love all your epi pieces and love the muticartes !!... And love the mini pochette too




Thank you!


----------



## BagCrazy1000

Here's what's in my bag today!!


----------



## Cyra

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3092510
> 
> 
> Today in my Mono Speedy 30 I have...
> 
> Adele Wallet (fuchsia)
> Mini Pouchette (DA)
> Wapity (Mono)
> 2 Cles Key Pouches (Mono & DA)
> PM Agenda (Mono)
> And a Henri Bendel business card case



Wow, almost makes me hungry looking at all these LV pieces!  :


----------



## sffoodie

Limonata00 said:


> Whats in my Favorite MM :
> 
> View attachment 3078167
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078168




What is that gorgeous pale pink envelope style pouch?


----------



## Limonata00

sffoodie said:


> What is that gorgeous pale pink envelope style pouch?




The one on the bottom right? It's the empriente cles in rose ballerine [emoji4]


----------



## litchi

Sparklett22 said:


> Here's what's in mine today.



That's a happy splash of yellow epi in there!  Lovely!


----------



## ASL4Allie

Saraja said:


> Inside my Bloomsbury PM today...
> 
> View attachment 3084768
> View attachment 3084769
> 
> 
> - New Adele wallet (LOVE IT!)
> - 2 Cles pouches
> - Mini Pouchette
> - Small LV agenda
> - Henri Bendals Pill Case
> - Henri Bendals Card Case
> - Ray Ban Foldable Wayfarers
> - car key






What do you put in two cles pouches? I found most ladies keep one cles in their purses.


----------



## Sparklett22




----------



## itsmree

BagCrazy1000 said:


> Here's what's in my bag today!!



i have the same bag, and you are brave with those pens in there. i only carry a pen in a ziplock baggie


----------



## Saraja

ASL4Allie said:


> What do you put in two cles pouches? I found most ladies keep one cles in their purses.




One has coins and the other has very special little items that I like to keep close to me (since my mother died almost a year ago I like to keep her drivers license, a penny I found as a sign she is watching over me, and lots of other little special goodies.)


----------



## 717215514

What is in my Tivoli Gm?
My Lv Sarah wallet ,Chanel coco mademoiselle twist&spray
And a angry bird INVASION


----------



## gelbergirl

wallet
iPhone in a case
eyeglasses in a case
sunglasses case


----------



## llovescuteshoes

BagCrazy1000 said:


> Here's what's in my bag today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094184
> 
> View attachment 3094188



I have the same folio keyboard for my iPad, it's fantastic! So functional.


----------



## locogymman

717215514 said:


> What is in my Tivoli Gm?
> My Lv Sarah wallet ,Chanel coco mademoiselle twist&spray
> And a angry bird INVASION




this is probably the best photo of "what's in my LV" LOL


----------



## Luv2shopinay

In my Speedy B-
using Cuyana Travel set for organization:

Emilie Wallet/LV key pouch/hand sanitizer/makeup bag/foldable flats/perfume/phone/random papers


----------



## 717215514

Lol


----------



## Sm00chie

My HL Speedy 15 contains:

Samsung Galaxy phone (otterbox for scale)
Handmade zip wallet
Keys
chapstick
Misc cards clipped together (still looking for a new wallet!)
There's also room to carry my boyfriend's wallet


----------



## Aprilshack

Sm00chie said:


> My HL Speedy 15 contains:
> 
> Samsung Galaxy phone (otterbox for scale)
> Handmade zip wallet
> Keys
> chapstick
> Misc cards clipped together (still looking for a new wallet!)
> There's also room to carry my boyfriend's wallet


 
HL speedy? The same as the nano speedy?


----------



## Sm00chie

Aprilshack said:


> HL speedy? The same as the nano speedy?



No, the current Nano Speedy has a built in crossbody strap. Mine is from 2002 when you had the option to go without.


----------



## casseyelsie

Sm00chie said:


> My HL Speedy 15 contains:
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy phone (otterbox for scale)
> 
> Handmade zip wallet
> 
> Keys
> 
> chapstick
> 
> Misc cards clipped together (still looking for a new wallet!)
> 
> There's also room to carry my boyfriend's wallet




So cute!  I received my HL couple of days ago but hasn't use her yet as I've not clean it yet. There are some dark color spot on its Vachetta.  But I tried putting some stuff inside, only managed to put iPhone 6+, 2 Cles n a lipgloss.  Still undecided which strap I will use on her.....Mono strap from my P Metis, strap from my Mono Eva or another slightly bigger but adjustable strap from my vintage Bel Air bag.  Which of that 3 strap would u think is most suitable for such a cutie?


----------



## Sm00chie

casseyelsie said:


> So cute!  I received my HL couple of days ago but hasn't use her yet as I've not clean it yet. There are some dark color spot on its Vachetta.  But I tried putting some stuff inside, only managed to put iPhone 6+, 2 Cles n a lipgloss.  Still undecided which strap I will use on her.....Mono strap from my P Metis, strap from my Mono Eva or another slightly bigger but adjustable strap from my vintage Bel Air bag.  Which of that 3 strap would u think is most suitable for such a cutie?



I love love love the mono strap I got for mine and would 100% suggest it for yours. I find the vachetta straps get distressed too easily because I wear my bag like a second skin. My strap isn't adjustable, but luckily it hangs at exactly the right length for me. Maybe try out the adjustable and see how it fits?


----------



## yvimaus

Sm00chie said:


> My HL Speedy 15 contains:
> 
> Samsung Galaxy phone (otterbox for scale)
> Handmade zip wallet
> Keys
> chapstick
> Misc cards clipped together (still looking for a new wallet!)
> There's also room to carry my boyfriend's wallet


What a cute bag


----------



## CAJP2015

...OMG!!!...i love it...i wish i can have one..:rockettes:


----------



## londonmommy2014

Today inside my speedy ..


----------



## Richpineapple

LV Michael: Laptop, lotion, earphones, Multiple wallet, LV Clay, Ipad Mini, Vertu Ascent, Gum, Tag Heuer eyeglasses, Tiffany dust bag.
LV District: Tag Heuer eyeglasses, Lotion, Gum, LV clay, LV Marco, Car Keys, Numerous old receipts.


----------



## blushes_pink

Today with my speedy 25 mono, plus my phone and keys


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

blushes_pink said:


> Today with my speedy 25 mono, plus my phone and keys




LOVE your scarves on your handles! Makes me seriously reconsider a mono Speedy.


----------



## LVoeletters

blushes_pink said:


> Today with my speedy 25 mono, plus my phone and keys




Love the Bastia!


----------



## MandyV

Aprilshack said:


> HL speedy? The same as the nano speedy?


OMG This little baggie is adorable!!


----------



## MandyV

Jordyaddict said:


> What's inside my neverfull mm today


love how you have your bag so neat! and that interior color!


----------



## Cherrycola666

First time using my new Eva!! It took a few tries to figure out what are my must haves and how to fit everything in since I'm used to bigger bags but I think I finally got a good system [emoji16]







Luv my Eva! I felt so light and free!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Inside iris bastille...


----------



## airkay

Loving my Favorite MM this summer. Here she is at work with me with compact origami wallet, mini pochette and cles. Phone goes in front. Car key is with the valet but I have that on a bolt extender, which clips onto one of the brass loops on the side of the bag, and hangs inside.


----------



## sffoodie

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside iris bastille...




What are the two pouches with the long zipper and the orange zipper pulls?


----------



## frivofrugalista

sffoodie said:


> What are the two pouches with the long zipper and the orange zipper pulls?



Those are coach hangtag cases


----------



## sffoodie

Limonata00 said:


> The one on the bottom right? It's the empriente cles in rose ballerine [emoji4]




Do they exist anymore? I have never seen anything like that on the website. All of the cles seem to have zippers but I love yours!


----------



## litchi

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside iris bastille...



Gorgeous Bastille!  And your slgs make such a nice colour contrast with the iris empreinte.


----------



## frivofrugalista

sffoodie said:


> Do they exist anymore? I have never seen anything like that on the website. All of the cles seem to have zippers but I love yours!



Yes, actually they are now available at the Coach outlet stores in an array of colours. Hope you can find one or two.


----------



## frivofrugalista

litchi said:


> Gorgeous Bastille!  And your slgs make such a nice colour contrast with the iris empreinte.


Thank you, that's why I changed out slgs.


----------



## Sparklett22

Love seeing what everyone is carrying.


----------



## sffoodie

frivofrugalista said:


> Yes, actually they are now available at the Coach outlet stores in an array of colours. Hope you can find one or two.




Oops, that question was meant for someone else but your answer was helpful too!


----------



## casseyelsie

sffoodie said:


> Do they exist anymore? I have never seen anything like that on the website. All of the cles seem to have zippers but I love yours!




Empreinte cles is still available. I enjoy using mine more than all my other cles.  Hope u can find yours soon! [emoji7]


----------



## Limonata00

sffoodie said:


> Do they exist anymore? I have never seen anything like that on the website. All of the cles seem to have zippers but I love yours!




Yes it's still available. [emoji6] i just got mine last June. Here's the item number and snap from the site.


----------



## pquiles

Everything!!!  I choose not to use the long strap because I don't want it to get too stretched out.



LV pieces: Vernis 4 key holder, Empreinte key cles, wallet, 
Fendi: 6 key holder, make up pouch
Thirty one small toiletry pouch
Alexander McQueen sunnies and case 
Umbrella
Bill/check envelope holder
Sweater
Honest wipes and Kleenex tissues
Zales box
Phone charger
Headphones and pouch


----------



## PinkySpeedy




----------



## mommyluvscoach

PinkySpeedy said:


> View attachment 3105074
> View attachment 3105075


Ooooh, I was wondering about the Samorga in the Delightful. What size do you have? How is the slouch?


----------



## PinkySpeedy

mommyluvscoach said:


> Ooooh, I was wondering about the Samorga in the Delightful. What size do you have? How is the slouch?



No slouch, but love the organization ....I have the delight mm1 model but they will be sending me to correct one soon delightful mm 2 model ...


----------



## misslizz

What is the difference of MM1 and MM2?


----------



## misstrine85

LV Speedy 30 with: 

Red LV Epi agenda
Pink Furla cosmetics pouch
Black Mulberry compact wallet
Chanel lippie
Clarins handcream
Black patent YSL mirror


----------



## christinski87

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Gorgeous bag !


----------



## Hellokittyluver

Love this peek into other's bags. Like eye candy &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## desi_kemm

Cherrycola666 said:


> First time using my new Eva!! It took a few tries to figure out what are my must haves and how to fit everything in since I'm used to bigger bags but I think I finally got a good system [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3101186
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101187
> 
> 
> Luv my Eva! I felt so light and free!




I love it! I just broke out my Musette Tango for the season and am trying to downsize from a Neverfull MM. It is freeing not to be carrying so much stuff around all day


----------



## Purseaholic6




----------



## antiheldin

Inside my Damier Azur Neverfull MM:

- Reuseable waterbottle
- 6 Key Holder in mono/fuchsia
- Reuseable grocery bag
- Filofax wallet (Malden Compact Zip in purple)
- Filofax organizer (Boston A5 in pink)
- Pen
- Pochette Accessoires in mono holding my essentials like ladies products, nail file, pain killers,...
- Ray Ban sunnies
- Silhouette glasses
- Toiletry bag holding some toys for my son


----------



## londonmommy2014

antiheldin said:


> Inside my Damier Azur Neverfull MM:
> 
> - Reuseable waterbottle
> - 6 Key Holder in mono/fuchsia
> - Reuseable grocery bag
> - Filofax wallet (Malden Compact Zip in purple)
> - Filofax organizer (Boston A5 in pink)
> - Pen
> - Pochette Accessoires in mono holding my essentials like ladies products, nail file, pain killers,...
> - Ray Ban sunnies
> - Silhouette glasses
> - Toiletry bag holding some toys for my son



Great bag love the bag for toys great idea


----------



## Apelila




----------



## cilantro

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside iris bastille...


Lovely bastille.
May I know what is the slg behind the agenda? Do you have another picture of it?


----------



## frivofrugalista

cilantro said:


> Lovely bastille.
> May I know what is the slg behind the agenda? Do you have another picture of it?



It's the zippy multicartes...the first item in front of the bag in second picture.


----------



## cilantro

frivofrugalista said:


> It's the zippy multicartes...the first item in front of the bag in second picture.


Sorry I wasn't being clear. I meant the slg behind the agenda in the second picture.


----------



## frivofrugalista

cilantro said:


> Sorry I wasn't being clear. I meant the slg behind the agenda in the second picture.



Oh its the Adele long wallet...


----------



## cilantro

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh its the Adele long wallet...


Oh so it's a wallet! I thought it was a pouch or something. Love the orange pop of color against the mono. Thanks so much.


----------



## frivofrugalista

cilantro said:


> Oh so it's a wallet! I thought it was a pouch or something. Love the orange pop of color against the mono. Thanks so much.



Yes it's a wallet, and your welcome!


----------



## NWGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh its the Adele long wallet...



How do you like your wallet?  They seem hard to come by so I snagged one the other day online and I'm waiting to get it.  I'm hoping I like it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

NWGal said:


> How do you like your wallet?  They seem hard to come by so I snagged one the other day online and I'm waiting to get it.  I'm hoping I like it.



I love it! I actually like the fact that I don't need to open the actual wallet to access cash. And all my 15 cards fit in nicely.


----------



## NWGal

frivofrugalista said:


> I love it! I actually like the fact that I don't need to open the actual wallet to access cash. And all my 15 cards fit in nicely.



That makes me happy to hear! Thank you!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My coin "purse"


----------



## AnnaFreud

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3110326
> 
> 
> My coin "purse"




LOL! Love it! She's so cute.


----------



## _purseaddict_

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3110326
> 
> 
> My coin "purse"




Lol that is so cute! Where can I find it? [emoji23]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

AnnaFreud said:


> LOL! Love it! She's so cute.




Thank you! It makes me smile and often it makes others smile too. 



_purseaddict_ said:


> Lol that is so cute! Where can I find it? [emoji23]




I actually picked her up in the giant M&M store in NYC.


----------



## cilantro

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3110326
> 
> 
> My coin "purse"


omg this is  super cute! and I have the chocolates on my desk now


----------



## LVoeletters

Minus my phone and cosmetic purse/wristlet because I think it fell out of my bag and rolled into the floor of my car [emoji85] just got the heart coin purse for my electronics wires! Can also fit full size credit cards. I like that it has a hook so I can clip it to the d ring for easy access. Evil eye brooch is also Tory burch x Kara Ross collab. Going to put it on a denim jacket


----------



## AnnaFreud

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3111327
> View attachment 3111328
> 
> Minus my phone and cosmetic purse/wristlet because I think it fell out of my bag and rolled into the floor of my car [emoji85] just got the heart coin purse for my electronics wires! Can also fit full size credit cards. I like that it has a hook so I can clip it to the d ring for easy access. Evil eye brooch is also Tory burch x Kara Ross collab. Going to put it on a denim jacket




I love your SLGs! I have one of those TB coin purses too but in leopard print. I like when ladies mix and match the SLGs in their LV bags.


----------



## cwool

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3111327
> View attachment 3111328
> 
> Minus my phone and cosmetic purse/wristlet because I think it fell out of my bag and rolled into the floor of my car [emoji85] just got the heart coin purse for my electronics wires! Can also fit full size credit cards. I like that it has a hook so I can clip it to the d ring for easy access. Evil eye brooch is also Tory burch x Kara Ross collab. Going to put it on a denim jacket



OMG I love the owl, I have to get one!


----------



## blushes_pink

Not using my lv bag today, but Basically i carry the same things everyday.


----------



## frzsri

AnnaFreud said:


> I love your SLGs! I have one of those TB coin purses too but in leopard print. I like when ladies mix and match the SLGs in their LV bags.




+1, coz I [emoji173]&#65039; variety and it's fun to see what others carry[emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

AnnaFreud said:


> I love your SLGs! I have one of those TB coin purses too but in leopard print. I like when ladies mix and match the SLGs in their LV bags.




+1!  I really love seeing SLG from mixed of designer brand.  



cwool said:


> OMG I love the owl, I have to get one!




Oh yes...Her owl is too cute!  When I saw the pic posted on Tory Burch Bag charms, I knew I must buy it too or I will be jealous lol.  And today I bought the same owl (blaming her for tempting me with the pic) [emoji23]


----------



## cwool

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3111327
> View attachment 3111328
> 
> Minus my phone and cosmetic purse/wristlet because I think it fell out of my bag and rolled into the floor of my car [emoji85] just got the heart coin purse for my electronics wires! Can also fit full size credit cards. I like that it has a hook so I can clip it to the d ring for easy access. Evil eye brooch is also Tory burch x Kara Ross collab. Going to put it on a denim jacket





casseyelsie said:


> +1!  I really love seeing SLG from mixed of designer brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes...Her owl is too cute!  When I saw the pic posted on Tory Burch Bag charms, I knew I must buy it too or I will be jealous lol.  And today I bought the same owl (blaming her for tempting me with the pic) [emoji23]





LOL! I ordered it last night too off ToryBurch website! Thanks LVoeletters


----------



## cherrifoam

I love this wallet! I just stalked it on the website. What a good price!!!


----------



## cherrifoam

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh its the Adele long wallet...



I really am in love with this wallet. This is the first I am seeing it. I'm behind. But now obsessed!! And I just bought the Clemence in the spring &#128584;&#128584;


----------



## frivofrugalista

cherrifoam said:


> I really am in love with this wallet. This is the first I am seeing it. I'm behind. But now obsessed!! And I just bought the Clemence in the spring &#128584;&#128584;



It's a great wallet, the clemence is quite nice too!


----------



## Sm00chie

blushes_pink said:


> Not using my lv bag today, but Basically i carry the same things everyday.



What is that gorgeous little pink folded thing? I must know!


----------



## LVoeletters

AnnaFreud said:


> I love your SLGs! I have one of those TB coin purses too but in leopard print. I like when ladies mix and match the SLGs in their LV bags.




Thank you! Leopard sounds divine! I've been liking leopard x nude SLG. 

I love mixing Tory burch and Henri bendel with my LV. I think it's a fun way to keep things fresh. I didn't realize how roomy the heart coin purses were!


----------



## LVoeletters

cwool said:


> LOL! I ordered it last night too off ToryBurch website! Thanks LVoeletters




Yay!!! Secret owl club [emoji16]


----------



## LVoeletters

casseyelsie said:


> +1!  I really love seeing SLG from mixed of designer brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes...Her owl is too cute!  When I saw the pic posted on Tory Burch Bag charms, I knew I must buy it too or I will be jealous lol.  And today I bought the same owl (blaming her for tempting me with the pic) [emoji23]




LOL! I would apologize for tempting you but I think you will love it! It's great to stash things that you want on hand without digging through your purse!


----------



## LVoeletters

Sm00chie said:


> What is that gorgeous little pink folded thing? I must know!




Hermes Bastia


----------



## LVfantasy

Inside my new mono Neverfull PM with pivoine interior. I still can't believe I got one made in France! 
Emilie wallet
Mini pochette
NF pouch
2 key cles
LV sunglasses
Coach reading glasses
Estee Lauder cosmetic bag


----------



## boopeep

LVfantasy said:


> Inside my new mono Neverfull PM with pivoine interior. I still can't believe I got one made in France!
> Emilie wallet
> Mini pochette
> NF pouch
> 2 key cles
> LV sunglasses
> Coach reading glasses
> Estee Lauder cosmetic bag


that interior is to die for!


----------



## LVfantasy

boopeep said:


> that interior is to die for!



Thank you! LV really outdid themselves with this color. Pivoine is even more beautiful than the fuchsia in my opinion. I am loving her. I can't wait for spring to come because I feel like this is the perfect color for that time of year!


----------



## LouisV Lovely

My Speedy 35 in Damier Azur currently holds:

-Monogram Cles
-Vernis amarante Cles 
-coin purse 
-Sarah wallet in Damier Azur 
-sunglasses case in Damier Azur 
-agenda pm monogram


----------



## samantha1984

LVfantasy said:


> Thank you! LV really outdid themselves with this color. Pivoine is even more beautiful than the fuchsia in my opinion. I am loving her. I can't wait for spring to come because I feel like this is the perfect color for that time of year!



I agree. The pivione is a prettier color then the fuchsia. I'm wondering if it's a permanent or seasonal cause I'm saving up for a delightful soon.


----------



## Felifulify

Inside my Speedy B25:
Small umbrella, 600ml water bottle (yes, I'm one of those people who always has to have a water bottle with them), Caissa Wallet with RB interior, Mono Cles, RB 6 key ring holder, Denim Shawl and my phone


----------



## Limonata00

Felifulify said:


> Inside my Speedy B25:
> Small umbrella, 600ml water bottle (yes, I'm one of those people who always has to have a water bottle with them), Caissa Wallet with RB interior, Mono Cles, RB 6 key ring holder, Denim Shawl and my phone




Looks exactly what i would bring in my day bag on a holiday. Love it!


----------



## Felifulify

Limonata00 said:


> Looks exactly what i would bring in my day bag on a holiday. Love it!



Great minds think alike!


----------



## aprilarrieta

I am currently using my Deuville in Mono and I sooo love it. I can put a lot of things inside. Right now, since it is Sunday, here are what's inside my bag. I have my joey wallet in this bag plus some stuff like pens, cosmetic pouch ( the dog pouch) and a notebook outside. :-*


----------



## uhpharm01

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3110326
> 
> 
> My coin "purse"



That's so cute


----------



## LVoeletters

Felifulify said:


> Inside my Speedy B25:
> Small umbrella, 600ml water bottle (yes, I'm one of those people who always has to have a water bottle with them), Caissa Wallet with RB interior, Mono Cles, RB 6 key ring holder, Denim Shawl and my phone




Love this. I can't decide on the 25 or 30. I have this in the infinite Leather 25. But your 25 looks to be the perfect proportions


----------



## Felifulify

LVoeletters said:


> Love this. I can't decide on the 25 or 30. I have this in the infinite Leather 25. But your 25 looks to be the perfect proportions



Thanks! I love the 25. I have the 30 in Noir Empreinte which I'm considering to sell because I find it a bit too big and bulky. Though sometimes it's nice to have that extra space when I need to carry a whole lot. But I feel like the 25 is the perfect everyday bag as I don't usually carry much.


----------



## frzsri

My NF today before I pile on the toys, book and iPad inside!


----------



## Sunna

This is what I carry in my Speedy B 25:
a cosmetic pouch from Mulberry, the pm agenda in Epi, the mini pochette, the Clemence wallet, sunglasses+case and a pencilcase(a lovely gift from my youngest daughter).


----------



## Its_Me

Inside my delightful Delightful MM:

Cosmetic pouch
Pouchette accessories 
Emile wallet
Small agenda
Key cles
2 eyeglass cases
2 pen/pencil holders

Still plenty of room for a jacket, water bottle, iPad, and lots more. 

I LoVe this bag!


----------



## purseprincess32

Great pics everyone!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Inside my DA Stresa PM:

Mono Agenda MM
Rebecca Minkoff pouch for power cords, battery pack, and earbuds
Marc by MJ nylon pouch for makeup
Keys
Gum

Missing my Kate Spade Wallet (left in car) and iPhone (used to take picture).


----------



## cofeec

Its_me - - where did you get the pencil holders ?? Super cute !!


----------



## Its_Me

cofeec said:


> Its_me - - where did you get the pencil holders ?? Super cute !!




Thank you. They are by Leatherology. You can find them on Amazon or directly from the company.


----------



## aprilarrieta

Regular busy day with my bag LV Deuville in Monogram :-*


----------



## Sm00chie

Finally found a wallet that I love.


----------



## JenMcK77

I may be a monogram addict! &#128513; Is it wrong to have everything in your bag so matchy-matchy??


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Sm00chie said:


> Finally found a wallet that I love.



Love the back pocket on the wallet. May i know what wallet is that? Thank you


----------



## Sm00chie

BlaCkIriS said:


> Love the back pocket on the wallet. May i know what wallet is that? Thank you


Actually, I have no clue if somebody could help me out here. I won it in an ebay auction a few days ago for $50. One pocket outside, and one pocket in each wing inside, from 1994. Similar to the business card holder, except that one has three pockets inside.

The stitches are broken in the crease of the fold too. I'm hoping it's not too expensive to get fixed...


----------



## debssx3

Sm00chie said:


> Finally found a wallet that I love.




This is just too cute


----------



## drspock7

All this is inside my Sully MM:

Kusama agenda
Teal multicartes
Trunks illustrate mini pochette
Evasion pochette
Taiga pen holder
Christopher nemeth iPhone pouch 

.....and silhouette eyeglasses are inside


----------



## kuhoang

Everyday things, plus my iPhone and a water bottle . The tablet is heavy, so I try not to carry much. 

Wallet: insurance cards, 8 credit/bank cards, some money and receipts.
Pouch: lips gloss,  pressed powder, hand sanitizer, some cough drops and a small pen.


----------



## kuhoang

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3110326
> 
> 
> My coin "purse"


 
ahhh... so cute!  Where did you get it?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

kuhoang said:


> ahhh... so cute!  Where did you get it?




The big M&M store in NYC  Thank you!!


----------



## citruses

Sm00chie said:


> Finally found a wallet that I love.



Your bag is so cute! What is it?


----------



## onmymind24seven

Sm00chie said:


> Actually, I have no clue if somebody could help me out here. I won it in an ebay auction a few days ago for $50. One pocket outside, and one pocket in each wing inside, from 1994. Similar to the business card holder, except that one has three pockets inside.
> 
> The stitches are broken in the crease of the fold too. I'm hoping it's not too expensive to get fixed...



that's the older style pocket organizer


----------



## Sm00chie

citruses said:


> Your bag is so cute! What is it?


Henri-Louis Speedy 15 or Mini HL


----------



## faintlymacabre

Inside my Abricot Neverfull MM.  







Sorry this one is so grainy, but my phone camera is terrible when lighting isn't ultra-bright...


----------



## LV100

...and some almonds to snack on while shopping with my Saphire Epi Neverfull


----------



## missj0j0

Hi doll! Would you happen to have a pic of your mini hl with the iPhone 6 plus inside and your other goodies...  (I'm torn between this and a nano speedy) I just want to see if mine would be able to fit and wouldn't want to get it if it doesn't fit an iPhone 6, 6 ring multicles and a small zippy coin purse. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## missj0j0

casseyelsie said:


> So cute!  I received my HL couple of days ago but hasn't use her yet as I've not clean it yet. There are some dark color spot on its Vachetta.  But I tried putting some stuff inside, only managed to put iPhone 6+, 2 Cles n a lipgloss.  Still undecided which strap I will use on her.....Mono strap from my P Metis, strap from my Mono Eva or another slightly bigger but adjustable strap from my vintage Bel Air bag.  Which of that 3 strap would u think is most suitable for such a cutie?




Hi doll! Would you happen to have a pic of your mini hl with the iPhone 6 plus inside and your other goodies...  (I'm torn between this and a nano speedy) I just want to see if mine would be able to fit and wouldn't want to get it if it doesn't fit an iPhone 6, 6 ring multicles and a small zippy coin purse. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissAdhd

LV100 said:


> ...and some almonds to snack on while shopping with my Saphire Epi Neverfull



Are those almonds in that plastic bag?


----------



## gottabagit

Here's what's in my Westminster PM. This bag fits quite a bit for a relatively small and dressy bag. 
Vera Bradley cosmetic bag for sundries
LV MC cosmetic pouch (absolutely love this)
Detachable wallets from my empriente Clemence cerise and Curieuse noir (one has cash and the other credit cards)
iPhone 6 for play and iPhone 5 for work
Gucci sunglasses 
Keys
And lastly weight watchers pocket guide (joined yesterday trying to lose a little weight before 25th wedding anniversary next year).


----------



## happygirl78

I have just moved into my preLVd Summit drive in amarante. This little lady swallows a lot.... I also noticed that I can use my extra vachetta strap and carry her crossbody! I


----------



## LV100

MissAdhd said:


> Are those almonds in that plastic bag?



Yes! &#128522;


----------



## LV100

gottabagit said:


> Here's what's in my Westminster PM. This bag fits quite a bit for a relatively small and dressy bag.
> Vera Bradley cosmetic bag for sundries
> LV MC cosmetic pouch (absolutely love this)
> Detachable wallets from my empriente Clemence cerise and Curieuse noir (one has cash and the other credit cards)
> iPhone 6 for play and iPhone 5 for work
> Gucci sunglasses
> Keys
> And lastly weight watchers pocket guide (joined yesterday trying to lose a little weight before 25th wedding anniversary next year).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134079
> View attachment 3134080



Very colourful. Definitely adds to your bag!


----------



## LV100

faintlymacabre said:


> Inside my Abricot Neverfull MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this one is so grainy, but my phone camera is terrible when lighting isn't ultra-bright...


  Beautiful collection. I see you have an Agenda. Do you use the LV replacement note papers and do you find it useful even though smartphones are so handy now?


----------



## blushes_pink

Bringing my galliera pm today  
koala wallet in azur
6 key holder in monogram fuschia
damier pochette that came with my marais bucket bag-- i use this to store my wires and powerbank
hermes bastia in rouge garance for my coins
prada nylon pouch in viola for my makeups 
kikki k planner in why not 
iphone 6 (not included in the photo, used this to take pic)


----------



## drspock7




----------



## casseyelsie

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3134657




Omg u got all the little LV cuties inside! [emoji7]


----------



## Zombie Girl

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3134657



Love all your LE SLGs!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gottabagit

LV100 said:


> Very colourful. Definitely adds to your bag!



Thank you, LV100.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Looking great everyone! Seeing everyone's lovely items in this thread hurts my wallet [emoji38]


----------



## kellytheshopper

Love seeing everyone's insides!! Haha you know what I mean. Currently using my DE Speedy 25:




I try to keep her pretty organized!
-Handmade black leather pouch (pain reliever, tampons, BC pills...all fun woman stuff lol)
-Leopard makeup bag that's CRAMMED
-Mono Emilie Wallet
-Fendi sunglass case (Henri Bendel shades inside)[emoji41]
-Baby wipes because public restrooms are icky most of the time
-DE keypouch with my house/car key 
-Strawberry Lipbalm
-Tic Tacs
-Pepper spray. Can never be too careful ladies! Haha!


----------



## pursula

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3134657




What is the item in the top right corner? I've never seen that before!


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## vanilla_latte

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 3140482
> 
> 
> Loaded up and ready to go.


 Lovely! 
What color is your speedy? Is it cherry?


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

It's is Cherry.  Thanks so much.  I really do love the color.


----------



## frzsri

Inside Pochette Trousseau:

Taiga card case with ID, cash and credit card
6 key holder in DG
iPhone 5s
Estee Lauder compact
Chanel lipstick
Fresh lip balm
Tissues
Wet wipes
Hand sanitiser


----------



## Xcessa

Nm wrong spot


----------



## Xcessa

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 3140482
> 
> 
> Loaded up and ready to go.



Oh my lord.....this is truly beautiful! This is the best shot I've seen on this thread!


----------



## Xcessa

frzsri said:


> Inside Pochette Trousseau:
> 
> Taiga card case with ID, cash and credit card
> 6 key holder in DG
> iPhone 5s
> Estee Lauder compact
> Chanel lipstick
> Fresh lip balm
> Tissues
> Wet wipes
> Hand sanitiser
> 
> View attachment 3142165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142166



Never seen this bag before but I love it! Looks so chic!


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Xcessa said:


> Oh my lord.....this is truly beautiful! This is the best shot I've seen on this thread!




Thanks so much.  I am just in love with the bag.  I love the matte finish to it.


----------



## SilverStCloud

The Nano Turenne fits a lot for one so small. She can easily take in my wallet, two pouches, my rather large mobile phone... And still have space to spare!


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Inside Pochette Trousseau:
> 
> Taiga card case with ID, cash and credit card
> 6 key holder in DG
> iPhone 5s
> Estee Lauder compact
> Chanel lipstick
> Fresh lip balm
> Tissues
> Wet wipes
> Hand sanitiser
> 
> View attachment 3142165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142166




Wow it can hold so much.  Frzsri....u r bad influence! [emoji37] now I want it too!


----------



## cyuen

Inside my totem Neverfull MM. I am so in love with this bag.


----------



## culgal

cyuen said:


> Inside my totem Neverfull MM. I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3142738




Love all your contents, so pretty!!


----------



## Limonata00

cyuen said:


> Inside my totem Neverfull MM. I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3142738




I bet u smile everytime u open ur bag to get something. Super adorbs slgs


----------



## cyuen

culgal said:


> Love all your contents, so pretty!!



Thanks! 



Limonata00 said:


> I bet u smile everytime u open ur bag to get something. Super adorbs slgs



Thanks! Yes  Super happy


----------



## haskao

Lovely bags


----------



## gottabagit

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 3140482
> 
> 
> Loaded up and ready to go.



So beautifully coordinated.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

gottabagit said:


> So beautifully coordinated.


 


Thanks, I am a matchy/matchy kind of gal


----------



## Chanelconvert

cyuen said:


> Inside my totem Neverfull MM. I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3142738




That round coin purse is so beautiful. I want one but I've already spent so much money this month.[emoji56]


----------



## drspock7

pursula said:


> What is the item in the top right corner? I've never seen that before!



its the christopher nemeth LE pochette. it is this year's runway...exclusive japan pop-up release


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 3140482
> 
> 
> Loaded up and ready to go.



Beautiful combination!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cyuen said:


> Inside my totem Neverfull MM. I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3142738



Love, Love Love it ALL!


----------



## pursula

drspock7 said:


> its the christopher nemeth LE pochette. it is this year's runway...exclusive japan pop-up release


Ahh. Lvoe it!


----------



## frzsri

SilverStCloud said:


> The Nano Turenne fits a lot for one so small. She can easily take in my wallet, two pouches, my rather large mobile phone... And still have space to spare!




This is so tempting me!! Have always loved the Turenne but the MM makes me pile on my stuff and the bag heavy. When it gets heavy, the strap digs into my shoulder and it is not comfortable at all!
The nano will force me to downsize yet if it still can fit the essentials, would be a nice option.
Do you think it can fit everything I need to carry? Card case, phone, key holder, compact, lippie, tissue, wet wipes, gum and hand sanitiser?


----------



## suzie.57

Everyone's neverfulls are so tidy and organised compared to mine. Currently using mine as a baby changing bag so I think I need a clear out before posting any pics!! Have been searching for a SLG or something to hold nappies/diapers in but can't seem to find anything large enough that isn't too bulky.


----------



## cot

My Eva clutch side.. Anyone has similar issue?? Think my Eva is only 6months old 
Is it free to repair??


----------



## kikirabbit

cot said:


> My Eva clutch side.. Anyone has similar issue?? Think my Eva is only 6months old
> Is it free to repair??



What is the problem?  I can't see it.


----------



## kikirabbit

suzie.57 said:


> Everyone's neverfulls are so tidy and organised compared to mine. Currently using mine as a baby changing bag so I think I need a clear out before posting any pics!! Have been searching for a SLG or something to hold nappies/diapers in but can't seem to find anything large enough that isn't too bulky.



What about a monogram toiletry pouch?


----------



## bag-princess

greatgrains1 said:


> What is the problem?  I can't see it.





i can't see a problem either.


----------



## Venessa84

I've never had the patience to take photos of what's inside my bag until today.  So here's what's inside my Montaigne GM in Iris.

Pencil case
lotion
zippy coin purse
comb
headphones
tiny notebook
6 key holder
Ferragamo card case
Mini pochette
tissues
Toiletry pouch 19
Sunglasses
Chanel Zipped Pocket Wallet

Missing is my iPhone 6 (forgot to include it)


----------



## KpopKyle

Venessa84 said:


> I've never had the patience to take photos of what's inside my bag until today.  So here's what's inside my Montaigne GM in Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> Pencil case
> 
> lotion
> 
> zippy coin purse
> 
> comb
> 
> headphones
> 
> tiny notebook
> 
> 6 key holder
> 
> Ferragamo card case
> 
> Mini pochette
> 
> tissues
> 
> Toiletry pouch 19
> 
> Sunglasses
> 
> Chanel Zipped Pocket Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Missing is my iPhone 6 (forgot to include it)




Wow - the iris looks stunning! One of my favorite colors ever from the empriente line! Such a great bag and what fabulous SLGs!


----------



## Venessa84

KpopKyle said:


> Wow - the iris looks stunning! One of my favorite colors ever from the empriente line! Such a great bag and what fabulous SLGs!


By far my fave empriente colors and thank you very much!!


----------



## AwkwardNerd

Venessa84 said:


> I've never had the patience to take photos of what's inside my bag until today.  So here's what's inside my Montaigne GM in Iris.
> 
> Pencil case
> lotion
> zippy coin purse
> comb
> headphones
> tiny notebook
> 6 key holder
> Ferragamo card case
> Mini pochette
> tissues
> Toiletry pouch 19
> Sunglasses
> Chanel Zipped Pocket Wallet
> 
> Missing is my iPhone 6 (forgot to include it)


Beautiful bag!


----------



## MissAdhd

Venessa84 said:


> I've never had the patience to take photos of what's inside my bag until today.  So here's what's inside my Montaigne GM in Iris.
> 
> Pencil case
> lotion
> zippy coin purse
> comb
> headphones
> tiny notebook
> 6 key holder
> Ferragamo card case
> Mini pochette
> tissues
> Toiletry pouch 19
> Sunglasses
> Chanel Zipped Pocket Wallet
> 
> Missing is my iPhone 6 (forgot to include it)


 Love all your SLGs!!


----------



## Venessa84

AwkwardNerd said:


> Beautiful bag!





MissAdhd said:


> Love all your SLGs!!



Thank you!!


----------



## cot

greatgrains1 said:


> What is the problem?  I can't see it.



The leather seems to fall apart.
Is this normal?


----------



## cot

bag-princess said:


> i can't see a problem either.


The leather coming off


----------



## vanilla_latte

Venessa84 said:


> I've never had the patience to take photos of what's inside my bag until today.  So here's what's inside my Montaigne GM in Iris.
> 
> Pencil case
> lotion
> zippy coin purse
> comb
> headphones
> tiny notebook
> 6 key holder
> Ferragamo card case
> Mini pochette
> tissues
> Toiletry pouch 19
> Sunglasses
> Chanel Zipped Pocket Wallet
> 
> Missing is my iPhone 6 (forgot to include it)


That blue is so amazing! Love your bag  Also chanel wallets are my fave.


----------



## Steffi

cot said:


> The leather seems to fall apart.
> 
> Is this normal?




Very interested to hear if you get a free repair. I have a similar problem with my 3 weeks old speedy b and LV refuses to do anything about it


----------



## dotdi9

Carrying my Toledo blue epi petit noe today since it's cloudy. Contents:

- DE mini pochette
- Cherry empriente key pouch
- Saint Laurent key pouch (used as a bag charm with my house keys inside)
- Round coin purse for change
- Cheap spare bottle of perfume 
- feminine wipes (tmi? Haha)
- Eos hand cream (not my favorite lotion tbh but perfect size)
- Chanel "compact" which is actually a portable phone charger & mirror [emoji39]
- Mini Cooper car keys [emoji595]
- random Starbucks napkins  
- headphones


----------



## Venessa84

vanilla_latte said:


> That blue is so amazing! Love your bag  Also chanel wallets are my fave.


 
Thank you!!  It's my first Chanel SLG and I'm hoping I continue to love it!


----------



## SilverStCloud

frzsri said:


> This is so tempting me!! Have always loved the Turenne but the MM makes me pile on my stuff and the bag heavy. When it gets heavy, the strap digs into my shoulder and it is not comfortable at all!
> The nano will force me to downsize yet if it still can fit the essentials, would be a nice option.
> Do you think it can fit everything I need to carry? Card case, phone, key holder, compact, lippie, tissue, wet wipes, gum and hand sanitiser?



If your hand sanitizer is tiny, I think with some clever strategic arrangements, everything you mentioned could fit. It might end up being a tight squeeze, but the nano turenne curves outwards so there is some extra volume at the bottom you could work with. Hope this helps!


----------



## AnnaFreud

dotdi9 said:


> View attachment 3145470
> View attachment 3145471
> 
> 
> Carrying my Toledo blue epi petit noe today since it's cloudy. Contents:
> 
> - DE mini pochette
> - Cherry empriente key pouch
> - Saint Laurent key pouch (used as a bag charm with my house keys inside)
> - Round coin purse for change
> - Cheap spare bottle of perfume
> - feminine wipes (tmi? Haha)
> - Eos hand cream (not my favorite lotion tbh but perfect size)
> - Chanel "compact" which is actually a portable phone charger & mirror [emoji39]
> - Mini Cooper car keys [emoji595]
> - random Starbucks napkins
> - headphones




Love that you have Starbucks napkins in your bag. They really come in handy as blotting paper when your face gets oily like mine does! Where did you get that Chanel compact/charger??


----------



## dotdi9

AnnaFreud said:


> Love that you have Starbucks napkins in your bag. They really come in handy as blotting paper when your face gets oily like mine does! Where did you get that Chanel compact/charger??




Yes my face does get really oily too! And I like to stuff napkins in my bag to put in my car. I purchased the Chanel charger at the online store called aliexpress. Just type in cc phone charger & it should come up.


----------



## Limonata00

AnnaFreud said:


> Love that you have Starbucks napkins in your bag. They really come in handy as blotting paper when your face gets oily like mine does! Where did you get that Chanel compact/charger??




Haha. I thought i was the only one who uses starbucks napkins as blotting sheets. They work suprisingly well in absorbing oil


----------



## Bag Fetish

minilin speedy 
Michael kors wallet
Leopard cosmetic case 
Coach zebra coin purse 
Iphone


And a few odd small items under everything


----------



## cot

Steffi said:


> Very interested to hear if you get a free repair. I have a similar problem with my 3 weeks old speedy b and LV refuses to do anything about it



I have a speedy b too.. Which part?


----------



## Aliceowen

In my Pochette Felicie. 
It is practical WOC with structured body. 
I only put 4 cards on card slot. 
Rest 4-5 cards on zipped compartment. 
Key pouch with home keys and car key. 
I barely put chanel rouge on the side. 
And my iphone 6 then it's fully packed wo bulkiness. 




Below pic is for size difference bw felicie and compact cruise. 


And with montaign bb


Felicie fits perfectly in my montaign.


----------



## Sm00chie

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3147334
> 
> In my Pochette Felicie.
> It is practical WOC with structured body.
> I only put 4 cards on card slot.
> Rest 4-5 cards on zipped compartment.
> Key pouch with home keys and car key.
> I barely put chanel rouge on the side.
> And my iphone 6 then it's fully packed wo bulkiness.
> View attachment 3147423
> 
> View attachment 3147424
> 
> Below pic is for size difference bw felicie and compact cruise.
> View attachment 3147428
> 
> And with montaign bb
> View attachment 3147429
> 
> Felicie fits perfectly in my montaign.



I LOVE THIS! Definitely going to be my next pochette purchase.


----------



## PrincessBala

Sm00chie said:


> I LOVE THIS! Definitely going to be my next pochette purchase.


Pochette Félicite!! where have you been all my life? Going on list!!


----------



## Aliceowen

Sm00chie said:


> I LOVE THIS! Definitely going to be my next pochette purchase.







PrincessBala said:


> Pochette Félicite!! where have you been all my life? Going on list!!




So versatile!! 
I use as a clutch, as a wallet, as a crossbody. 
It will also come in Verni soon.  I cant wait to see it too!!  Go for it!!


----------



## Steffi

cot said:


> I have a speedy b too.. Which part?




The top part of the leather seems to come off. There are other parts of the bag that look very bad, too.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3147334
> 
> In my Pochette Felicie.
> It is practical WOC with structured body.
> I only put 4 cards on card slot.
> Rest 4-5 cards on zipped compartment.
> Key pouch with home keys and car key.
> I barely put chanel rouge on the side.
> And my iphone 6 then it's fully packed wo bulkiness.
> View attachment 3147423
> 
> View attachment 3147424
> 
> Below pic is for size difference bw felicie and compact cruise.
> View attachment 3147428
> 
> And with montaign bb
> View attachment 3147429
> 
> Felicie fits perfectly in my montaign.




Your Pochette Felicie is so lovely. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kitty157

@cot- hi, yes take it back! I had a pouchette nm for a month and the end started to fray just like that until it split. I took it back and they looked at it and I told her this is only a month old (I know u have yours longer  but still these aren't cheap items!) and she exchanged it. So far so good. It's been about a month now with the new one. Mine like yours lost the red glazing on the side, which must be a defect.  I don't baby the pouchette but I don't abuse it either so it should last. I think there is a year warranty on these items. The fraying will only get worse till it splits apart.


----------



## LVLovey

cot said:


> My Eva clutch side.. Anyone has similar issue?? Think my Eva is only 6months old
> 
> Is it free to repair??




 I have the same problem with my speedy B.


----------



## Steffi

LVLovey said:


> I have the same problem with my speedy B.




Did you get a repair?


----------



## Humiloves

What's inside my Alma today.... &#128522;


----------



## sophia618

What's in my Retiro aurore.


----------



## somuchthankyou

Got so much junk in my bag -as always. 

Well , this is my Tulum pm


----------



## somuchthankyou

And the terribly messy content of my Tulum


----------



## Cararoberts12

It's amazing just how much the speedy 25 actually holds  I have all this in there with room to spare.


----------



## viewwing

somuchthankyou said:


> And the terribly messy content of my Tulum



HAHA! looks like you need to get yourself some SLGs to organize your stuff!


----------



## viewwing

Going light in my magnolia Epi pochette today


----------



## sbuxaddict

viewwing said:


> Going light in my magnolia Epi pochette today




Your balenciaga coin purse is so cute!


----------



## Binkysmom

somuchthankyou said:


> Got so much junk in my bag -as always.
> 
> Well , this is my Tulum pm



LOVE your Tulum! Beautiful bag.


----------



## Katie2324

somuchthankyou said:


> Got so much junk in my bag -as always.
> 
> Well , this is my Tulum pm


hi,what did you do to get such a beautiful patina?
did you treat it? how old is your piece?


----------



## aisabella

In my Speedy B 25. I try to stay pretty organized. I didn't show what is in the pocket, but I'll list them.
In the pocket (not pictured)
Listerine strips, pens, chapstick


----------



## aimeng

viewwing said:


> Going light in my magnolia Epi pochette today



Oh my God, they are very pretty. What color is the pochette?


----------



## aimeng

Metis Pochette


----------



## aisabella

aimeng said:


> Metis Pochette



your groom cles is adorable!


----------



## aimeng

aisabella said:


> your groom cles is adorable!



Thank you. But the color chipped off a lot  sad


----------



## dotdi9

aisabella said:


> In my Speedy B 25. I try to stay pretty organized. I didn't show what is in the pocket, but I'll list them.
> In the pocket (not pictured)
> Listerine strips, pens, chapstick
> 
> View attachment 3155270




Fudge stripes! Yummy [emoji39]


----------



## aisabella

dotdi9 said:


> Fudge stripes! Yummy [emoji39]



gotta get my chocolate fix on! haha


----------



## roseangelique

i am a pinklover oh yes


----------



## ai5hah

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes




Oh wow!!! I love everything!! Beautiful


----------



## AnnaFreud

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes




Super girly! Love it!


----------



## dotty8

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes




 gorgeous


----------



## somuchthankyou

Katie2324 said:


> hi,what did you do to get such a beautiful patina?
> did you treat it? how old is your piece?




   I haven't done anything.  Just normal use  she's from  from 2006


----------



## somuchthankyou

Binkysmom said:


> LOVE your Tulum! Beautiful bag.



 Thank you


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes



Gorgeous!


----------



## aimeng

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes




Eye candy!


----------



## missholly1212

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes




Ooh I love pink, love your bag, I've just got the same one in noir[emoji4][emoji7][emoji7]we are bag twins.


----------



## roseangelique

@PinkInTheBlue, 

done sweetie


----------



## MissAdhd

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes



That's so pretty!!!


----------



## roseangelique

thank you !!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes



Aaaah, just gorgeous !!!


----------



## Wendy.C

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes



So nice!!! Love your everything!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

somuchthankyou said:


> Got so much junk in my bag -as always.
> 
> Well , this is my Tulum pm



I LOVE the Tulum! Its definitely the "one that got away"  for me!


----------



## litchi

Inside DA Galliera: monogram RB Clemence, blanc Multicolore cosmetic pochette, DA mini pochette and RB emp pochette clefs. &#128150; Not shown are mobile phone, charger in little LV drawstring pouch (LOL) and foulard.


----------



## litchi

What's inside my little LV drawstring dust bag?


----------



## AnnaFreud

litchi said:


> What's inside my little LV drawstring dust bag?




Good idea! What came in that dustbag? I've never gotten a drawstring one before.


----------



## litchi

^ A luggage tag, of all things!  Must have run out of the envelope style mini dust bag.


----------



## drspock7

AnnaFreud said:


> Good idea! What came in that dustbag? I've never gotten a drawstring one before.




I have gotten them with clochettes, and tags have been in them


----------



## Venessa84

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes


pretty in pink!


----------



## Venessa84

litchi said:


> Inside DA Galliera: monogram RB Clemence, blanc Multicolore cosmetic pochette, DA mini pochette and RB emp pochette clefs. &#128150; Not shown are mobile phone, charger in little LV drawstring pouch (LOL) and foulard.


so LV, so organized!


----------



## litchi

Venessa84 said:


> so LV, so organized!



Thank you, Venessa84!  Great to have pochettes.


----------



## dotdi9

AnnaFreud said:


> Good idea! What came in that dustbag? I've never gotten a drawstring one before.




I have gotten a drawstring dustbag with my nano monogram bracelet & keep it bracelet, too.


----------



## Bag Fetish

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 3140482
> 
> 
> Loaded up and ready to go.



What color is your speedy &#128077;&#128149;love it!!!


----------



## chili_amaryllis

In my Totally MM today:

pochette from Neverfull (sweets and tissues)
mini Pochette (ipod, loyalty cards)
cosmetic pouch 
zippy multicartes (my wallet)
vernis cles
foldable shopping bag
hairbrush


----------



## MissAdhd

chili_amaryllis said:


> In my Totally MM today:
> 
> pochette from Neverfull (sweets and tissues)
> mini Pochette (ipod, loyalty cards)
> cosmetic pouch
> zippy multicartes (my wallet)
> vernis cles
> foldable shopping bag
> hairbrush
> 
> View attachment 3162798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162799



I love your pompom! How much was it and where did you get it if you don't mind me asking


----------



## chili_amaryllis

Thanks!  I got in from a store in my hometown (I live in Germany). It was 40 Euros.


----------



## Rani

chili_amaryllis said:


> In my Totally MM today:
> 
> pochette from Neverfull (sweets and tissues)
> mini Pochette (ipod, loyalty cards)
> cosmetic pouch
> zippy multicartes (my wallet)
> vernis cles
> foldable shopping bag
> hairbrush
> 
> View attachment 3162798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162799



Love your slg's!


----------



## AnnaFreud

MissAdhd said:


> I love your pompom! How much was it and where did you get it if you don't mind me asking




You can get them on eBay or Amazon for as cheap as $3-5. Search Pom Pom bag charm.


----------



## img

Inside my Speedy 25.


----------



## SchaalBWife

img said:


> Inside my Speedy 25.




I loved "Still Alice"!


----------



## Rose71

Insinde my speedy B 35: 

- Purse organiser (not name)  with many things come with me to travel (Agenda, gums, parfüm, Card holder, tablets, glasses box, flossing, a pen, a little box with some cotton wool, Hair foam etc.)

- LV wallet sarah (old model)
-Michael Kors cosmetic pouch (in left side) with many cosmetic and a pocketknife
-LV toiletry 26 with a brush, creme, Make up remover, Mascara and I don´t know what else
- over the top it´s not on the pic (I must be fast in the morning) is my phone cable, alarm clock, and a Haircurler.

So lets go


----------



## bellaNlawrence

img said:


> Inside my Speedy 25.



wow very organize, dont know you can fit quite alot in a speedy25


----------



## img

bellaNlawrence said:


> wow very organize, dont know you can fit quite alot in a speedy25



YES!  Much more than I thought and everything I need.  I always thought it was too small, but then I realized it fits everything I need!  I used to buy only big bags and then I finally realized I was leaving too much "just in case room".


----------



## Kabuki93

msheidiann said:


> Another neverfull DE in MM size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565507
> 
> 
> Zippy organizer wallet, mini pochette, trousse ronde 20, coach cosmetic bag with my 2.5 year old son's necessities (diaper, wipes, hand wipes, a few hot wheels, snacks), a reusable oscar the grouch envirosac, a small reusable snack pouch, and my shades! The pocket holds my hand sanitizer, and car keys! I am sizing down from a GM, so things are a bit more packed in.



Beautiful items, thanks for sharing! Always loving the DE red lining too  Still lots of room it seems even if you are downsizing


----------



## Aliceowen

my Pochette Felicie.


----------



## cocolv

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3168295
> 
> my Pochette Felicie.




I must admit, I have never seen a pochette Felicie. Is it new? Vintage? What size is it? Thanks


----------



## Aliceowen

cocolv said:


> I must admit, I have never seen a pochette Felicie. Is it new? Vintage? What size is it? Thanks




It is new. It will be officially launched on end of October in US.  I guess it launched in Asia in this summer. It's more likely WOC. Very cute and practical.


----------



## cocolv

Aliceowen said:


> It is new. It will be officially launched on end of October in US.  I guess it launched in Asia in this summer. It's more likely WOC. Very cute and practical.


Thanks so much. Appreciate the time & info.


----------



## jayohwhy

Inside my estrela nm noir...

Balenciaga Wallet that was a surprise birthday gift from husby
iPhone 6s Plus rose gold
iPad Air 2 gold
Michael kors Saffiano pencil bag with odds and ends
ipsy makeup bag
Reusable bag
Lotion, tissues, post its
Lip gloss, lip balm 
Vga adaptor and smart pencil for iPad 
Clipa purse hook

All in a purse to go zip up extra jumbo organizer that I doctored by renewing the pockets to fit the items I need it it... Did I mention that I love this bag? It's amazing!


----------



## citruses

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3168295
> 
> my Pochette Felicie.



Wow! It holds quite a bit. Beautiful bag


----------



## LouisV Lovely

-monogram toiletry pouch 26
-monogram cosmetic pouch pm
-monogram coin purse
-monogram key pouch 
-Damier Azur Sarah wallet 

Are all inside my Monogram Neverful MM


----------



## drspock7

My legs.....


----------



## Leo the Lion

drspock7 said:


> My legs.....
> 
> View attachment 3171177
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171179




Super cute on you!


----------



## Meesh202

drspock7 said:


> My legs.....
> 
> View attachment 3171177
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171179



Love the boots!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Just the essentials for a day of studying for my big exam tomorrow!


----------



## Kitty157

Speedy B 25, toiletry 19, Helene compact wallet, round coin purse, mini pouchette, sunglasses case mm, and peri slim fit travel charger (with lightening cable attached)


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3168295
> 
> my Pochette Felicie.


Nice! What kind of card holder is that?


----------



## Aliceowen

bagjunkie1997 said:


> Nice! What kind of card holder is that?




The card holder comes with Pochette Felicie.
It also comes with a pouch that I don't carry at this moment.


----------



## candiesgirl408

bagjunkie1997 said:


> Nice! What kind of card holder is that?




It's the card holder that comes with pochette felicie ... Instead of like a chain wallet that has card slots sewn in, this is removeable!


----------



## Pavla

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3171997
> 
> 
> Just the essentials for a day of studying for my big exam tomorrow!




Beautiful essentials! And the mini pochette too, of course! [emoji813]&#65039;[emoji179][emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

Kitty157 said:


> Speedy B 25, toiletry 19, Helene compact wallet, round coin purse, mini pouchette, sunglasses case mm, and peri slim fit travel charger (with lightening cable attached)




Wow 25 can fit a lot more than I expected.  I thought I need to consider that size, but I told myself I've too much speedy already....so I didn't buy.  But now after looking at your post I need to re-consider!  4 Speedy plus mini HL....should I buy 25? &#129300;


----------



## Kitty157

@casseyelsie the B 25 is an excellent speedy to have in your collection! Large enough to hold your items, but small enough to use as a crossbody.  The mouth opening is a bit small, but I expected that- I just organize my stuff and it makes it easy to find what I want without really digging around. It's my go to light weight purse. 
I did order a samorga organizer so I'm waiting for that to arrive to help with my organizing. This my favourite purse in my entire collection... I don't think you can go wrong with a speedy B 25!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Pavla said:


> Beautiful essentials! And the mini pochette too, of course! [emoji813]&#65039;[emoji179][emoji813]&#65039;




Thank you! I'm really debating about getting the monogram too but I feel like I should wait til next year for the next Christmas release instead XD


----------



## onmymind24seven

rainy fall weather, bringing out my trusty Westminster GM.


----------



## ceedoan

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes


 

so lovely and feminine. i love this pic so much!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Simple basics in my trevi....


----------



## tolliv

roseangelique said:


> i am a pinklover oh yes


This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sm00chie

Louisgyal37 said:


> Simple basics in my trevi....



What is the name of that flat-bottom cosmetics pouch in the bottom of the pile?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Sm00chie said:


> What is the name of that flat-bottom cosmetics pouch in the bottom of the pile?



That's the toiletry pouch 15..holds more than the cosmetic pm so a must have for me


----------



## candiesgirl408

Louisgyal37 said:


> Simple basics in my trevi....




I love how all the colors coordinate! 

So cute!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Louisgyal37 said:


> Simple basics in my trevi....




Beautiful collection!


----------



## Louisgyal37

candiesgirl408 said:


> I love how all the colors coordinate!
> 
> So cute!





Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thank u ladies


----------



## princeali189

I just did a reveal on this bag that I just got, but I thought I would post a picture of what I plan to carry in it. Normally I put my textbooks in my bags but I don't know if I'll do it with this bag.


----------



## LVoeletters

D
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
oing some cleaning within my wristlets. I was searching like mad for a tom ford lipstick so I ended up cleaning it out. Wondering if I should put my keys in the heart or if that would be too obnoxiously bulky lol


----------



## LouisV Lovely

Linda!!! Hey it's louisvlovely from YouTube!!! First time I've seen you on here how exciting!!!


----------



## dodowin

LVoeletters said:


> D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oing some cleaning within my wristlets. I was searching like mad for a tom ford lipstick so I ended up cleaning it out. Wondering if I should put my keys in the heart or if that would be too obnoxiously bulky lol




I love that owl!  Do you mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## AwkwardNerd

dodowin said:


> I love that owl!  Do you mind sharing where you got it from?




Tory Burch but it's no longer on their website.


----------



## dodowin

AwkwardNerd said:


> Tory Burch but it's no longer on their website.




Thanks!


----------



## Kabuki93

Inside my Speedy B 25:
- iPad mini (I place this flat at the bottom, it's a perfect fit!)
- Sarah NM wallet
- Chanel pouch with keys, stain remover, gum, hair ties and handbag holder
- Mini pochette with portable charger, USB stick and earphones
- Agenda PM
- Nars pouch with lady products, wet wipes, tissues and plasters
- Nintendo DS
- Dior pouch with perfume, hand sanitiser and makeup
- Gucci compact mirror and a silver case for my business cards which I keep in the slot pocket

it all turns out quite heavy but amazingly doesn't distort the shape of the bag which is wonderful!


----------



## Abbey Mugroso

Inside my delightful pm-
Compact zippy 
Cles
Agenda mm
 Pochette  nm
Toiletry 15 
iPhone 5


----------



## LVoeletters

dodowin said:


> I love that owl!  Do you mind sharing where you got it from?



Tory Burch, but I would ask in the boutiques because I only bought it in september.


----------



## dodowin

LVoeletters said:


> Tory Burch, but I would ask in the boutiques because I only bought it in september.




Thanks.  They have a cute monkey for pre-order!


----------



## Nene20122012

ZCP, Cles and lip gloss. Space left is for keys. I don't carry much. I have a mini closet at work with a key and that's where I keep most of my essentials.


----------



## maca775

my trusty old manhattan &#128512;


----------



## ellao

Took my new mini pochette with me to my cousin's graduation party last week 
In it I had my phone, a MAC lipstick, a concealer and a card holder from Michael Kors which has my driving licence and my credit cards inside.


----------



## NWGal

maca775 said:


> my trusty old manhattan &#128512;



Wait... You have Christmas decorations up already?  :xtree:


----------



## maca775

NWGal said:


> Wait... You have Christmas decorations up already?  :xtree:



LoL yup as soon as Halloween's over i start taking them out..not done yet, still have to buy ornaments for the tree &#128512; (cant decide on the color yet) we always start decorating by November, makes the holidays longer &#128521;


----------



## NWGal

maca775 said:


> LoL yup as soon as Halloween's over i start taking them out..not done yet, still have to buy ornaments for the tree &#128512; (cant decide on the color yet) we always start decorating by November, makes the holidays longer &#128521;



Good for you guys!  One of my dear friends is now listening to Christmas music 24/7.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## londonmommy2014

maca775 said:


> LoL yup as soon as Halloween's over i start taking them out..not done yet, still have to buy ornaments for the tree &#128512; (cant decide on the color yet) we always start decorating by November, makes the holidays longer &#128521;



Love all your slgs and your tree we just got ours too


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## maca775

londonmommy2014 said:


> Love all your slgs and your tree we just got ours too



thank u &#128512; decorating it is the fun part


----------



## uhpharm01

maca775 said:


> my trusty old manhattan &#128512;



Too cute. What is that little mini MacBook a card case?


----------



## maca775

uhpharm01 said:


> Too cute. What is that little mini MacBook a card case?



its a mirror &#128512;


----------



## HampsteadLV

maca775 said:


> its a mirror [emoji3]




that's what I was wondering last night when I saw the picture... I tought it could be a cellphone case... Its so cute
[emoji23]


----------



## Kris10_

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3168295
> 
> my Pochette Felicie.




Great picture !


----------



## wifeyb

cyuen said:


> Inside my totem Neverfull MM. I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3142738




can I see your SLGs all out??


----------



## maca775

HampsteadLV said:


> that's what I was wondering last night when I saw the picture... I tought it could be a cellphone case... Its so cute
> [emoji23]



the pink one is my cellphone case


----------



## Cinnamon718

maca775 said:


> its a mirror [emoji3]




That's too cool.  Where did you get that? I would carry that instead of my Chanel mirror.


----------



## GoutdeDiamants

Money!

How many posts do I need to make a topic..


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I liked this top down view of how I fill my Montaigne.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

GoutdeDiamants said:


> Money!
> 
> How many posts do I need to make a topic..



I believe you need 10 posts to start a new thread. (In checking, I see you already have 13).  &#128512;


----------



## ai5hah

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3183584
> 
> 
> I liked this top down view of how I fill my Montaigne.




Gorgeous!!


----------



## LuxMommy

What's inside my Montaigne MM, plus my iPhone 6 used to take the photos. There's definitely some room left, too.


----------



## aimeng

What' inside my favorite Pochette Metis
Peek-o - Boo


----------



## katiel00

aimeng said:


> What' inside my favorite Pochette Metis
> Peek-o - Boo
> View attachment 3186488
> 
> View attachment 3186489
> 
> View attachment 3186490




I love that!!!


----------



## Exquisite Style

LuxMommy said:


> What's inside my Montaigne MM, plus my iPhone 6 used to take the photos. There's definitely some room left, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186381
> View attachment 3186382
> View attachment 3186383
> View attachment 3186384



loveee your CEO agenda


----------



## LuxMommy

Exquisite Style said:


> loveee your CEO agenda



Thanks so much, I love it too


----------



## CassieH

maca775 said:


> its a mirror &#128512;



Words cannot describe how cool this is.  

How did you get one?


----------



## Bags_4_life

Inside my neverfull this past week


----------



## Kris10_

Bags_4_life said:


> Inside my neverfull this past week




Great picture !


----------



## maca775

TOBagGirl said:


> That's too cool.  Where did you get that? I would carry that instead of my Chanel mirror.



hi, sorry i have not logged in here for awhile. i got it from ebay


----------



## maca775

CassieH said:


> Words cannot describe how cool this is.
> 
> How did you get one?



 i got it from ebay (they have white and silver) . i have 2 of these bcoz my daughter uses it too as her doll's laptop lol &#128512;


----------



## n2LV

Inside my Neverfull MM today.


----------



## LVoeletters

Someone needs to take this bag away from me.... I cannot stop using it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 new accessories call for an updated what's in my bag pic! Unfortunately the Henri bendel wristlet is so wide that it's not fitting in my other bags causing me to leave things at home and then regret it later. Lol.


----------



## Hollie91999

Wow, so much Room in Speedy 30.


----------



## Hollie91999

.


----------



## Christina.S

My NF RB w Samorga bag organizer


----------



## Hollyiz

Christina.S said:


> View attachment 3191432
> 
> 
> My NF RB w Samorga bag organizer



whats the color of that organizer?  Indian rose?  &#128558;


----------



## Christina.S

Hollyiz said:


> whats the color of that organizer?  Indian rose?  [emoji50]




Close - it's called Indian pink. Really pretty. Not spot on - but close enough for me[emoji7]


----------



## themeanreds

Here's what's inside my Speedy today.


----------



## drspock7

All this.... Is in my PS Backpack PM


----------



## bookgirl1972

My Westminster GM


----------



## mbdisfan

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3193755
> 
> 
> All this.... Is in my PS Backpack PM


What's the item in the back that sitting on top of you mini pochette?  I've never seen that before.  Love all of your LV!


----------



## IMSilva

Christina.S said:


> View attachment 3191432
> 
> 
> My NF RB w Samorga bag organizer


Cristina what size is your never full? Someone here on the forum actually recommended me a Samorga purse organizer for my never full MM and I'm not exactly sure what size to get. Thank you in advance


----------



## Christina.S

IMSilva said:


> Cristina what size is your never full? Someone here on the forum actually recommended me a Samorga purse organizer for my never full MM and I'm not exactly sure what size to get. Thank you in advance




It's the MM. When you enter their website you can see and click on the model of bag that you have. So they make the organizers specifically for the NF MM[emoji4] Hope it make sense, but I think you'll understand when you visit their site[emoji6]


----------



## StopHammertime

Anyone have a Musette Tango? I really love the look and would like to know what fits inside. Wondering if my sunglasses case would fit in there, it is pretty bulky. Also considering a Milla pochette, wondering if that would fit in there.


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Inside alma bb today


----------



## Rani

BlaCkIriS said:


> Inside alma bb today



Gorgeous bag and slg's!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Rani said:


> Gorgeous bag and slg's!



Thank you Rani


----------



## KM7029

Took out my PurseN organizer and my Emp Speedy!  FYI, the organizers are usually on sale on Black Friday.  They are pricey, but not bad when on sale  (that was when I got mine last year).


----------



## Kitty157

Christina.S said:


> View attachment 3191432
> 
> 
> My NF RB w Samorga bag organizer[/QUOTE
> I am thinking of ordering a samorga for my neverfull MM. Are you still able to cinch the sides of the bag easily with the samorga in the purse? Do the contents in the Samorga still fit ok or are they smooshed? Does the bag look out of shape when cinched with the Samorga. Sorry for all the questions- I only ask because I really want one but it looks like the samorga is built to fit the neverfull only when it's wide open (uncinched sides).  TIA.


----------



## kc78clown

themeanreds said:


> Here's what's inside my Speedy today.
> 
> View attachment 3192757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192759




Which specific organiser model is this? Is it also for speedy 30?  I need something to improve the black whole effect of mine.....


----------



## catsinthebag

KM7029 said:


> Took out my PurseN organizer and my Emp Speedy!  FYI, the organizers are usually on sale on Black Friday.  They are pricey, but not bad when on sale  (that was when I got mine last year).



Thanks for the tip re. PurseN... I had not heard of them before and feel like I've been on a quest to find the perfect bag insert. I like this one because the pockets are on the inside of the insert so your stuff won't distort the outside of the bag. I just ordered one!


----------



## KM7029

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the tip re. PurseN... I had not heard of them before and feel like I've been on a quest to find the perfect bag insert. I like this one because the pockets are on the inside of the insert so your stuff won't distort the outside of the bag. I just ordered one!



Yay, glad I could help!

I have 2 insert sizes now (from various sales) and I really like them for my Speedy 25 or 30.


----------



## Cinnamon718

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the tip re. PurseN... I had not heard of them before and feel like I've been on a quest to find the perfect bag insert. I like this one because the pockets are on the inside of the insert so your stuff won't distort the outside of the bag. I just ordered one!




PurseN also makes nice ones sold at the Container Store. I bought one thats blue with white polka dots and a pink interior. I use it in my Speedy B25. I think it was $25.


----------



## catsinthebag

TOBagGirl said:


> PurseN also makes nice ones sold at the Container Store. I bought one thats blue with white polka dots and a pink interior. I use it in my Speedy B25. I think it was $25.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## redhead2000

Christina.S said:


> View attachment 3191432
> 
> 
> My NF RB w Samorga bag organizer


Hi there! I'm new to LV. If you use an organizer like this one, do you need a base shaper as well, or does the organizer help keep the shape?


----------



## Awbrumle

Currently in my new to me 22 year old epi speedy 30. I think I need a colored samorga in it so I can find things.


----------



## Christina.S

redhead2000 said:


> Hi there! I'm new to LV. If you use an organizer like this one, do you need a base shaper as well, or does the organizer help keep the shape?



That depends on how slouchy you'll accept. I'm not at all into slouchiness and it doesn't bother me at all. So for my own personal reference I would say no.


----------



## Christina.S

Kitty157 said:


> Christina.S said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191432
> 
> 
> My NF RB w Samorga bag organizer[/QUOTE
> I am thinking of ordering a samorga for my neverfull MM. Are you still able to cinch the sides of the bag easily with the samorga in the purse? Do the contents in the Samorga still fit ok or are they smooshed? Does the bag look out of shape when cinched with the Samorga. Sorry for all the questions- I only ask because I really want one but it looks like the samorga is built to fit the neverfull only when it's wide open (uncinched sides).  TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm still able to cinch the sides. They get a little smooshy, but nothing that bothers me.
> But I definitely recommend this organizer. It it phenomenal
Click to expand...


----------



## pjhm

Awbrumle said:


> View attachment 3200895
> 
> 
> Currently in my new to me 22 year old epi speedy 30. I think I need a colored samorga in it so I can find things.




Gee that Speedy looks fabulous- if you didn't mention the age I would have thought it was new.


----------



## themeanreds

kc78clown said:


> Which specific organiser model is this? Is it also for speedy 30?  I need something to improve the black whole effect of mine.....


Hi! It is the Samorga organizer for the Speedy 30. http://samorga.com


----------



## LVoeletters

Switched to alma today. Left my wristlet out bc I've photographed it so much. Really need to get an Lv pouch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 haven't gotten the nerve to use the vachetta holder but I like keeping it with me.


----------



## dodowin

LVoeletters said:


> Switched to alma today. Left my wristlet out bc I've photographed it so much. Really need to get an Lv pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205694
> View attachment 3205695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't gotten the nerve to use the vachetta holder but I like keeping it with me.




The vachetta holder is beautiful!!  Love it!!  Wish I have one.


----------



## USER198111

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Love your bag!! never been a fan of speedy but i think having seen yours changed my perspective!


----------



## BocaBunny

It's been rating like crazy in South Florida so switched out to my pouchette accessoires in DE from my mono NF. Big Skinny wallet, sorry not a fan of LV wallets, tissues, lipstick, mono cles, L'Occitane hand lotion and Kate Spade nekko phone cover.


----------



## PrincessSaf

My Alma BB in Vernis Noir with GHW... it fits all my essentials plus my phone Samsung S6 Edge+ which is not pictured..

TP15 as my cosmetic pouch (tissues, lipstick of the day, perfume atomiser, mirror, brush/comb, handcream)

ZCP as my wallet

Round 6 key holder GM

Sunglasses case PM with my specs!

Very very happy with this bag, I'm also considering another one in the new year!


----------



## Shann89

Inside my Siena PM, Emilie wallet, Mini Pochette, Cles, biscuits and offcourse my phone.


----------



## BocaBunny

The NF pouch which holds my wallet and i attach to the D ring, Cath Kidson coin purse which hols my blue tooth and iphone charger tip converter, iPod classic, mini pouchette in DE which has my rewards cards and coupons, Fossill 'cles' with work keys, Tory Burch cosmetics bag for lipsticks and meds, Cutter & Buck pen holder, mono cles with car key, sweater and two Vera Bradley eyeglass cases.


----------



## candiebear

Sc pm in cherry - empriente makeup bag in aube - zippy in amarante - cles in bleu nuit - freebie sunglasses that the dog chewed on - hairtie - flashlight. I hide all my junk in my makeup bag (meds, mints, bag holder, lipsticks, floss)


----------



## ai5hah

candiebear said:


> View attachment 3212127
> 
> Sc pm in cherry - empriente makeup bag in aube - zippy in amarante - cles in bleu nuit - freebie sunglasses that the dog chewed on - hairtie - flashlight. I hide all my junk in my makeup bag (meds, mints, bag holder, lipsticks, floss)




Love it all!!
Very pretty bag.


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3212200

View attachment 3212205


----------



## londonmommy2014

I know this is nothing exciting my lv card holder and coin purse is in the zipper compartment but I just wanted to show the neverfull pm as my day trip diaper bag fits everything I need plus just incase anyone was considering it I love this bag


----------



## londonmommy2014

londonmommy2014 said:


> I know this is nothing exciting my lv card holder and coin purse is in the zipper compartment but I just wanted to show the neverfull pm as my day trip diaper bag fits everything I need plus just incase anyone was considering it I love this bag



Forgot pic


----------



## AllthingsLV

londonmommy2014 said:


> Forgot pic




Awesome bag!!!!  I just love the Nevefull, I have a GM in Damier and a Monogram MM.  They've taken me through three children, work, travel and the day to day grind in style [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## nailgirl70

2001 mono pouchette helped me travel light today


----------



## londonmommy2014

AllthingsLV said:


> Awesome bag!!!!  I just love the Nevefull, I have a GM in Damier and a Monogram MM.  They've taken me through three children, work, travel and the day to day grind in style [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].



Thank you I love it I would love a damier mm but I wanted to try it out and got a great deal thanks for the tips when u have more kids it will need to be much larger lol


----------



## LVoeletters

candiebear said:


> View attachment 3212127
> 
> Sc pm in cherry - empriente makeup bag in aube - zippy in amarante - cles in bleu nuit - freebie sunglasses that the dog chewed on - hairtie - flashlight. I hide all my junk in my makeup bag (meds, mints, bag holder, lipsticks, floss)



I die for the Blue Nuit Cles its on my list!


----------



## candiebear

LVoeletters said:


> I die for the Blue Nuit Cles its on my list!



I love the color because it doesn't have fingerprint issues!


----------



## Chiri

Cararoberts12 said:


> It's amazing just how much the speedy 25 actually holds  I have all this in there with room to spare.



Wow, you're very organised 
What's the name or code of the strap you're using for your speedy?


----------



## Cararoberts12

Chiri said:


> Wow, you're very organised
> What's the name or code of the strap you're using for your speedy?



It's the Adjustable Monogram Cavas Shoulder Strap. If you go to the LV website and search strap you'll find it. This particular one was $235. So worth it!! I use it with my Pochette Accessoires too.


----------



## Chiri

Oh thank you , Cararoberts12
I'll be checking it out


----------



## LVoeletters

this noir cles has been the best excuse to get new little accessories all over.... I'm bugging because it's the first black SLG I've gotten. But I'm surprisingly really liking it!


----------



## br_t

I have been using my pochette as a crossbody bag


----------



## Allure73




----------



## nailgirl70

Navona


----------



## kj_whodoff

nailgirl70 said:


> Navona




Great mini bag. Can you tell me how this compares to the pouchette accessorie nm?


----------



## nailgirl70

kj_whodoff said:


> Great mini bag. Can you tell me how this compares to the pouchette accessorie nm?



Its smaller in size compared to the new model (and slightly smaller than the old model as well) I could have actually carried additional items, but didn't that day. I am able to fit the 6key holder and agenda pm along with my galaxy note 4. The possibilities are endless. I can alternate using zcp and/or card holder. I guess it depends on my needs for that day. Using my de Eva strap, I used it as a crossbody today. Love the functionality of this bag!


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3216111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this noir cles has been the best excuse to get new little accessories all over.... I'm bugging because it's the first black SLG I've gotten. But I'm surprisingly really liking it!


congrats!!. I love the empriente leather SLGs.


----------



## kj_whodoff

nailgirl70 said:


> Its smaller in size compared to the new model (and slightly smaller than the old model as well) I could have actually carried additional items, but didn't that day. I am able to fit the 6key holder and agenda pm along with my galaxy note 4. The possibilities are endless. I can alternate using zcp and/or card holder. I guess it depends on my needs for that day. Using my de Eva strap, I used it as a crossbody today. Love the functionality of this bag!




Thanks for the information!


----------



## HampsteadLV

Allure73 said:


> View attachment 3219217




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> congrats!!. I love the empriente leather SLGs.



Thank you!


----------



## HampsteadLV

http://youtu.be/jzKLFgsoYMQ


----------



## CornishMon

Carry every day in all my bags with the exception of the smaller bags.  Then I x the Josephine wallet and toiletry 19.  
View attachment 3223929

View attachment 3223930


----------



## Abbey Mugroso

Inside my petite Noe 


IG mylove4bags


----------



## Meaghanb123

CornishMon said:


> Carry every day in all my bags with the exception of the smaller bags.  Then I x the Josephine wallet and toiletry 19.
> View attachment 3223929
> 
> View attachment 3223930



Is that a brazza with the blue lining or a phone case?


----------



## CornishMon

Meaghanb123 said:


> Is that a brazza with the blue lining or a phone case?




Yes it's the iPhone 6 pulse folio in blue.  I am however waiting for the one in pink to arrive.  My husband bought the blue one for Christmas.


----------



## Dany_37

CornishMon said:


> Yes it's the iPhone 6 pulse folio in blue.  I am however waiting for the one in pink to arrive.  My husband bought the blue one for Christmas.



CornishMon, I am always thrilled to see your bags...all pristine, carefully chosen, and amazingly beautiful! Have you done any collection posts lately??


----------



## Jem95

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente




Wow I sooo want this bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## CornishMon

Dany_37 said:


> CornishMon, I am always thrilled to see your bags...all pristine, carefully chosen, and amazingly beautiful! Have you done any collection posts lately??




Thank you Dany_37!  I appreciate your compliment very much.  I did update my bag reflection thread and I have an updated family picture as things have change!  Hope to post soon!


----------



## Dany_37

CornishMon said:


> Thank you Dany_37!  I appreciate your compliment very much.  I did update my bag reflection thread and I have an updated family picture as things have change!  Hope to post soon!



COOL! So excited to see!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> Carry every day in all my bags with the exception of the smaller bags.  Then I x the Josephine wallet and toiletry 19.
> View attachment 3223929
> 
> View attachment 3223930


Love all your slg's! Is that the iphone 6 case in blue? Gorgeous color combo! Happy New Year 2016! xoxo


----------



## CornishMon

Leo the Lion said:


> Love all your slg's! Is that the iphone 6 case in blue? Gorgeous color combo! Happy New Year 2016! xoxo




Yes it is blue but actually waiting for the pink to come in.  My husband bought the blue for Christmas.


----------



## nailgirl70

Today its:


----------



## Strawberree

All ur bags r so tidy inside, mines quite [emoji12]


----------



## Speedster

Strawberree said:


> All ur bags r so tidy inside, mines quite [emoji12]




I smiled at this!! [emoji13] Mine start tidy them soon become [emoji12] too. I had a cabbage in mine the other day.....


----------



## bh4me

Took my favorite mm de today with my daily essentials + phone. Don't know what I would do without my slgs, love them! 

Wishing everyone well in the upcoming new year!


----------



## Leo the Lion

nailgirl70 said:


> Today its:


Cute! Love your blue nails too


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

nailgirl70 said:


> Today its:




That looks great!



Speedster said:


> I smiled at this!! [emoji13] Mine start tidy them soon become [emoji12] too. I had a cabbage in mine the other day.....




A cabbage?!? LOL You win! [emoji12]



bh4me said:


> Took my favorite mm de today with my daily essentials + phone. Don't know what I would do without my slgs, love them!
> 
> Wishing everyone well in the upcoming new year!




I so regret returning my Favorite! That looks great!


----------



## Strawberree

Speedster said:


> I smiled at this!! [emoji13] Mine start tidy them soon become [emoji12] too. I had a cabbage in mine the other day.....




A cabbage! I wouldn't dare lol


----------



## nailgirl70

Leo the Lion said:


> Cute! Love your blue nails too



Thank you!







PinkInTheBlue said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> A cabbage?!? LOL You win! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so regret returning my Favorite! That looks great!


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## Venessa84

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3228549
> View attachment 3228552
> View attachment 3228553


So crisp and clean looking!


----------



## HampsteadLV

Venessa84 said:


> So crisp and clean looking!




Thank you!
I have my bag for 5 years, I love the print, but the bag is kind too heavy.. Emily wallet, dont use that much cause the Hampstead is my only azur bag... I use the mini pochette and the cles with all my other bags..

I m waiting to see if is really a neverfull azur with pink interior coming out in April, so I can use it often...

Hampstead its so pretty.. but I regret buying it! &#129300;


----------



## dotdi9

What's inside my mini pochette (New Years edition)

Happy New Years everyone! This is what I carried last night to a family party:

Michael Kors card holder
Car keys 
Sweet charm by Victoria's Secret
Jordana lip liner in rock n' rose
Chanel earrings and Michael Kors bracelets I eventually took off
& trident gum &#128578;

Loving this little baby so much [emoji7]


----------



## brandi21

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3228549
> View attachment 3228552
> View attachment 3228553


LOVE all the azur!


----------



## HampsteadLV

brandi21 said:


> LOVE all the azur!




Thank you!!!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3228549
> View attachment 3228552
> View attachment 3228553



This photo made me gasp. So pretty and clean, I love it!


----------



## CornishMon

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3228549
> View attachment 3228552
> View attachment 3228553




Wow!  Love Azur it's so refreshing!


----------



## HampsteadLV

CornishMon said:


> Wow!  Love Azur it's so refreshing!




Thank you Dear!


----------



## HampsteadLV

sbuxaddict said:


> This photo made me gasp. So pretty and clean, I love it!




Thank you honey!


----------



## Jordyaddict

My favourite mm all packed for the day , I was all set to take the pm out and send the mm back but then I needed my agenda which made me realise I needed to keep the mm size.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Taking my new montaigne and goodies out for her first trip &#128525;.


----------



## LuxMommy

Louisgyal37 said:


> Taking my new montaigne and goodies out for her first trip &#128525;.



Oh my goodness, such loveliness!!!!!!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Louisgyal37 said:


> Taking my new montaigne and goodies out for her first trip &#128525;.



Total eye candy!


----------



## litchi

Louisgyal37 said:


> Taking my new montaigne and goodies out for her first trip &#128525;.



I absolutely love all your LVs here! Your iris montaigne is gorgeous! I bet she's a headturner.


----------



## litchi

Missed happy pops of colour after carrying DA for a while! Ramages NF and pouch, RB Clemence, Evasion mono mini pochette, DA Eva, all attached to the D-ring ^^ plus a cute Longchamp cosmetic pouch in the same pink as rose ballerine. LV should have made an RB cosmetic pouch!


----------



## litchi

My slgs still attached to the NF mothership. ^^  

Happy New Year, TPF friends! Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## kaledonia

My Siena PM

Filofax Finsbury Personal size
Knirps umbrella
MK wallet- Iphone case
Bjørn Borg cosmetic pouch


----------



## Louisgyal37

LuxMommy said:


> Oh my goodness, such loveliness!!!!!!





Pandoravuitton said:


> Total eye candy!





litchi said:


> I absolutely love all your LVs here! Your iris montaigne is gorgeous! I bet she's a headturner.



Thanks everyone!!!  I'm in love with this color and leather. Perfect balance of beauty and structure IMO...


----------



## Louisgyal37

litchi said:


> My slgs still attached to the NF mothership. ^^
> 
> Happy New Year, TPF friends! Enjoy the weekend.



Beautiful!!! I love how they can all be safely attached and u can just reach in while the bag is on your shoulder and pull one out/ pop it back in easily...super convenient


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## Jenergyup

Inside my Speedy B DE 30 with Samorga Organizer:
Oral Keily, etc. pouch set of 3, old model ZCW, agenda PM, mono cles, Ray Bans, Neverfull pochette, Long Champ mini coin purse, iridescent round zipper pouch (from Walgreens I believe). Thanks for letting me share- and thanks for sharing!


----------



## qwertyword

Jenergyup said:


> Inside my Speedy B DE 30 with Samorga Organizer:
> Oral Keily, etc. pouch set of 3, old model ZCW, agenda PM, mono cles, Ray Bans, Neverfull pochette, Long Champ mini coin purse, iridescent round zipper pouch (from Walgreens I believe). Thanks for letting me share- and thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230392
> View attachment 3230393




Cool organizer


----------



## LuxMommy

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3230304



Oh wow, this is simply breathtaking!


----------



## BlueCherry

Louisgyal37 said:


> Taking my new montaigne and goodies out for her first trip &#128525;.



Wow the blue colour is stunning and how organised you are 

I use my pouches but can never remember what I put in each one or I never put it back in the right pouch


----------



## BlueCherry

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3228549
> View attachment 3228552
> View attachment 3228553





Venessa84 said:


> So crisp and clean looking!



I thought exactly the same, then saw your post Venessa84


----------



## montana_patina

Samorga has gained a fan today! Love this blue-green organizer in my Mon Mono Speedy 30.


----------



## bryleet

Happy New Year everyone  
Here's my "new to me" Boulogne 30 and its contents. 
- Damier Azur 6 ring key holder 
- Damier Ebene key pouch
- Damier Graphite pocket agenda (used as wallet) 
- Epi Black Agenda PM 
- Glomesh vintage sunglasses pouch
- Chanel double mirror


----------



## nailgirl70

Agenda pm, 6 key holder & a lip gloss inside my navona on a work day.


----------



## CornishMon

bryleet said:


> View attachment 3231915
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone
> Here's my "new to me" Boulogne 30 and its contents.
> - Damier Azur 6 ring key holder
> - Damier Ebene key pouch
> - Damier Graphite pocket agenda (used as wallet)
> - Epi Black Agenda PM
> - Glomesh vintage sunglasses pouch
> - Chanel double mirror




Love the bag!


----------



## nailgirl70

Looping MM


----------



## sayakayumi

bryleet said:


> View attachment 3231915
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone
> Here's my "new to me" Boulogne 30 and its contents.
> - Damier Azur 6 ring key holder
> - Damier Ebene key pouch
> - Damier Graphite pocket agenda (used as wallet)
> - Epi Black Agenda PM
> - Glomesh vintage sunglasses pouch
> - Chanel double mirror


Nice items! how do you like your graphite pocket agenda? is this the one that has 3 cards inside? is it smaller than your epi agenda?
I saw one on the website and I wondered if it'd be easy to find a small notebook to fit inside along with 3 cards, how do you like yours?


----------



## bryleet

sayakayumi said:


> Nice items! how do you like your graphite pocket agenda? is this the one that has 3 cards inside? is it smaller than your epi agenda?
> 
> I saw one on the website and I wondered if it'd be easy to find a small notebook to fit inside along with 3 cards, how do you like yours?




I love my pocket agenda. I absolutely love it as a wallet.
I have attached some pictures. For comparison for you. I think you could get a slim notebook to fit and I put two cards in each slot without any stretching.


----------



## Stephanieg218

montana_patina said:


> Samorga has gained a fan today! Love this blue-green organizer in my Mon Mono Speedy 30.


Samorga is awesome! When I got my pink Samorga for my speedy I couldn't believe how much easier it was to find things.


----------



## sayakayumi

bryleet said:


> I love my pocket agenda. I absolutely love it as a wallet.
> I have attached some pictures. For comparison for you. I think you could get a slim notebook to fit and I put two cards in each slot without any stretching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232394
> 
> View attachment 3232395
> 
> View attachment 3232396



This is great, I'm looking for a black/graphite slg but I already have a mono agenda, I like that this one is compact and I always carry small notebooks in my bag. The red heat stamp on yours is a nice touch 

Thank you for the pics, you're very helpful


----------



## montana_patina

Stephanieg218 said:


> Samorga is awesome! When I got my pink Samorga for my speedy I couldn't believe how much easier it was to find things.



I know! I almost stopped loving the Speedy, but this has fixed that.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Purseloco

Here is my LV Alma Epi pm and the contents.


----------



## Jetta

My 20 year old baby. She's hold a lot for me


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

My alma PPM
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and its contents.


----------



## litchi

Jetta said:


> My 20 year old baby. She's hold a lot for me



I love this! I wish they'd bring it back, even a smaller version.


----------



## hayzelnut

In my Alma Pm: Medium agenda, sunglass case, key case, wallet, mini pochette and Cles.


----------



## BlueCherry

hayzelnut said:


> In my Alma Pm: Medium agenda, sunglass case, key case, wallet, mini pochette and Cles.




I like all your different prints and colours [emoji3]


----------



## hayzelnut

BigCherry said:


> I like all your different prints and colours [emoji3]


Thanks BigCherry! I like to mix them up cuz it's fun!


----------



## PoodleMom

Louisgyal37 said:


> Taking my new montaigne and goodies out for her first trip &#128525;.



Gorgeous!  Is this the GM?


----------



## Louisgyal37

PoodleMom said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this the GM?



It's the mm...perfect size for over the shoulder without it looking "totish"


----------



## PoodleMom

Louisgyal37 said:


> It's the mm...perfect size for over the shoulder without it looking "totish"



Wow!  I'm surprised by how much it can hold.  Thanks for your response!


----------



## Isis23

litchi said:


> My slgs still attached to the NF mothership. ^^
> 
> Happy New Year, TPF friends! Enjoy the weekend.


Pretty and colorful NF and SLGs! I have the same cosmetic pouch, I love it! The color is so sweet and the leather soft.


----------



## litchi

Isis23 said:


> Pretty and colorful NF and SLGs! I have the same cosmetic pouch, I love it! The color is so sweet and the leather soft.



Thanks!  We're twins on the pink cosmetic pouch. &#128149;


----------



## juliane.lie

My phone,wallet,a water bottle to keep me hydrated, powerbank, my certain shade of lipstick but usually I go with chanel rouge allure 92, and since I live in Indonesia its kinda always summer here so i usually bring my cetaphil sunblock with me and thats it


----------



## 858Smith

Don't mind my Verone shawl looking dingy; it was just bad lighting 

Don't know why I carried my Noe when all I carried today was my Zippy Organizer, 6 key holder, & Toiletry 15  I just missed it b/c I hadn't carried it in a few weeks!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Can anyone do a twinset? I saw one on here and that's it  I'd love to see more since I am hoping to purchase over the weekend.


----------



## Lizzys

LvoemyLV said:


> Can anyone do a twinset? I saw one on here and that's it  I'd love to see more since I am hoping to purchase over the weekend.



What fits inside is around the 11 min. mark here;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwHqsCFIBZU

around the 6 min mark here;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWcbuR-4bSk

I am not sure if the empreinte will fit a little more because it is more flexible than the canvas.  Happy shopping!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Lizzys said:


> What fits inside is around the 11 min. mark here;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwHqsCFIBZU
> 
> 
> 
> around the 6 min mark here;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWcbuR-4bSk
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if the empreinte will fit a little more because it is more flexible than the canvas.  Happy shopping!




Thank you


----------



## PoodleMom

Inside my Trocadero:

Cosmetic pouch GM
Empreinte key pouch 
Curieuse wallet in Aube
Flat cosmetic bag from Sephora (receipts & coupons)
Sunnies
Kleenex pocket pack
Gum


----------



## shazreeyanas

PoodleMom said:


> Inside my Trocadero:
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmetic pouch GM
> 
> Empreinte key pouch
> 
> Curieuse wallet in Aube
> 
> Flat cosmetic bag from Sephora (receipts & coupons)
> 
> Sunnies
> 
> Kleenex pocket pack
> 
> Gum





Such a beautiful bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## KM7029

My Speedy B 25.  I finally used my mini pochette too.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I could also put a 16 ounce bottle of water in there if I needed to.  I primarily use this as a cross body or shoulder bag.


----------



## KM7029

I also put the above items AND my 6s plus iPhone (minus a water bottle) into my Pochette Metis, but it takes strategic packing.


----------



## PoodleMom

shazreeyanas said:


> Such a beautiful bag [emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks!  I got her for Christmas and can't stop staring at her!


----------



## Beanzy

What's in my Montaigne BB!


----------



## uhpharm01

Beanzy said:


> What's in my Montaigne BB!



Very nice. Love the montagine. I spy a purple paper mate pen too.  I love paper ate pens BTW.


----------



## Beanzy

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. Love the montagine. I spy a purple paper mate pen too.  I love paper ate pens BTW.



They are my favorite. That one is actually a sparklers one that writes black but has a purple glitter tube. They don't make them anymore but I have a stash.


----------



## uhpharm01

Beanzy said:


> They are my favorite. That one is actually a sparklers one that writes black but has a purple glitter tube. They don't make them anymore but I have a stash.


Good for you. Smart lady. &#128522;


----------



## carteraf

What's in my rose ballerine neverfull. 
- iPad mini
- Emilie wallet
- mini pochette
- six key holder
- iPhone
- Filofax agenda


----------



## amanda3185

Just card holder , keys, and charger apart from my phone. Didnt feel like carrying much today&#128512;
In my lv pochette accesories.

Having issues sharing pic


----------



## purselover2004

Prada cosmetics pouch
Gucci sunglasses
Zippy wallet amarante
Kleenex
6 key holder


----------



## MaryLVLover

Here my Turenne and all my things.


----------



## butterflies3

montana_patina said:


> Samorga has gained a fan today! Love this blue-green organizer in my Mon Mono Speedy 30.




Do you know if Samorga ships to all states? I've been trying to order one but the website says payment methods aren't set up for my state? TIA


----------



## montana_patina

butterflies3 said:


> Do you know if Samorga ships to all states? I've been trying to order one but the website says payment methods aren't set up for my state? TIA



I've never heard of them not sending to particular states. They do ship worldwide. I'd definitely get in touch with their customer service on this.


----------



## butterflies3

montana_patina said:


> I've never heard of them not sending to particular states. They do ship worldwide. I'd definitely get in touch with their customer service on this.




Great!! Thanks for you help!! I thought it was odd because I've seen so many people from different locations buying them


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bryleet said:


> View attachment 3231915
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone
> Here's my "new to me" Boulogne 30 and its contents.
> - Damier Azur 6 ring key holder
> - Damier Ebene key pouch
> - Damier Graphite pocket agenda (used as wallet)
> - Epi Black Agenda PM
> - Glomesh vintage sunglasses pouch
> - Chanel double mirror



I had this bag 10 years ago & I loved her so. My strap broke & I never had her repaired.
Enjoy your great bag!


----------



## bryleet

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had this bag 10 years ago & I loved her so. My strap broke & I never had her repaired.
> 
> Enjoy your great bag!




Thank you, it's such an oldie but a goodie! I love it so much. It is the perfect size and is so easy to carry! I can't believe such a vintage piece would end up being my fav bag from LV


----------



## dotty8

Louisgyal37 said:


> Taking my new montaigne and goodies out for her first trip &#128525;.




This looks lovely


----------



## londonmommy2014

Neverfull with all her friends


----------



## Lilylovelv

Ms. Retiro


----------



## allyloupuppy

Lilylovelv said:


> Ms. Retiro
> View attachment 3248599



Pretty


----------



## Lilylovelv

allyloupuppy said:


> Pretty




Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

Inside my alma PPM [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

Inside my caisa hobo


----------



## Rani

londonmommy2014 said:


> Neverfull with all her friends



Great organisation with your lovely slg's. Have you been enjoying using the NF pm size?


----------



## Chanelconvert

Lilylovelv said:


> Ms. Retiro
> View attachment 3248599




Love[emoji7]


----------



## irishlas

Lilylovelv said:


> Ms. Retiro
> View attachment 3248599




Lovely interior color!  I got the estrela NM in the aurore instead of noir because of that interior.  The SLGs look great!


----------



## amrx87

I STUFFED my speedy b 30 this morning! Ive got my sarah wallet, pochette cosmetique, mini pochette, water bottle, sneakers and socks, gloves, cles, and two sets of car keys!!!!



Please excuse the eh photo! Im suuuuper bored waiting for my nails to dry and i dont think the manicurists would be down with me dumping out the contents of my bag onto the drying station!!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Chanelconvert said:


> Love[emoji7]




Thanks!![emoji4]


----------



## Lilylovelv

irishlas said:


> Lovely interior color!  I got the estrela NM in the aurore instead of noir because of that interior.  The SLGs look great!




Don't you just love the Aurore[emoji178][emoji178] Thanks!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

amrx87 said:


> I STUFFED my speedy b 30 this morning! Ive got my sarah wallet, pochette cosmetique, mini pochette, water bottle, sneakers and socks, gloves, cles, and two sets of car keys!!!!
> View attachment 3249144
> 
> 
> Please excuse the eh photo! Im suuuuper bored waiting for my nails to dry and i dont think the manicurists would be down with me dumping out the contents of my bag onto the drying station!!!



How do you fit a pair of shoes in there as well as all of your other stuff!! I am super intrigued as to how you organised it! Guess my size 11 (men's feet) would not be able to fit into a 30... maybe a 35 or a 40...


----------



## sandee19

sharing


----------



## Isis23

Lilylovelv said:


> Ms. Retiro
> View attachment 3248599


 
The Aurore color is the best IMO ! I love my Retiro in Aurore and never changed bag since I got her at the beginning of last November!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Isis23 said:


> The Aurore color is the best IMO ! I love my Retiro in Aurore and never changed bag since I got her at the beginning of last November!




It's a great bag to carry and the color is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## gottabagit

Lilylovelv said:


> Ms. Retiro
> View attachment 3248599



Love The Retiro in Aurore. I'd love to see your SLGs, so we can see just how much it fits.


----------



## Lilylovelv

gottabagit said:


> Love The Retiro in Aurore. I'd love to see your SLGs, so we can see just how much it fits.




Thank you!!! This is what I carry on a daily basis including my iPhone 6 Plus (using to take the pic). It could fit more as there's plenty of room left but I wouldn't weigh it down too much because I don't want the bag pulling at the shoulder strap.


----------



## gottabagit

Lilylovelv said:


> Thank you!!! This is what I carry on a daily basis including my iPhone 6 Plus (using to take the pic). It could fit more as there's plenty of room left but I wouldn't weigh it down too much because I don't want the bag pulling at the shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3250026



Thank you for the picture. It's a beautiful bag and fits quite a bit. I'll be honest, I'm trying to talk myself out of this bag. But it really is beautiful.


----------



## KB90

Inside my speedyb size30


----------



## KB90

Lilylovelv said:


> Thank you!!! This is what I carry on a daily basis including my iPhone 6 Plus (using to take the pic). It could fit more as there's plenty of room left but I wouldn't weigh it down too much because I don't want the bag pulling at the shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3250026



I love your matching slg's !!


----------



## KB90

858Smith said:


> Don't mind my Verone shawl looking dingy; it was just bad lighting
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why I carried my Noe when all I carried today was my Zippy Organizer, 6 key holder, & Toiletry 15  I just missed it b/c I hadn't carried it in a few weeks!




This picture makes me wanting the Noe even more!


----------



## amrx87

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> How do you fit a pair of shoes in there as well as all of your other stuff!! I am super intrigued as to how you organised it! Guess my size 11 (men's feet) would not be able to fit into a 30... maybe a 35 or a 40...



Haha! Yeah, I'm only a women's 8 so I was able to cram a little more in there!


----------



## Lilylovelv

gottabagit said:


> Thank you for the picture. It's a beautiful bag and fits quite a bit. I'll be honest, I'm trying to talk myself out of this bag. But it really is beautiful.




You're so welcome! I'm a bad influence...you won't regret it if you get it!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji16]


----------



## Lilylovelv

KB90 said:


> I love your matching slg's !!




Thank you!!!


----------



## ASL4Allie

Lilylovelv said:


> Thank you!!! This is what I carry on a daily basis including my iPhone 6 Plus (using to take the pic). It could fit more as there's plenty of room left but I wouldn't weigh it down too much because I don't want the bag pulling at the shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3250026




Gorgeous!!!!! What is the name of the Ramages SLG?


----------



## Lilylovelv

ASL4Allie said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! What is the name of the Ramages SLG?




Thank you!!! That's the Pochette. I take off the strap and use it to carry things like...pens, nail kit, band aids, tissue, disinfectant, mints, etc... But I have also used it as a bag. It's a nice versatile piece!


----------



## dilsta

Lilylovelv said:


> Thank you!!! This is what I carry on a daily basis including my iPhone 6 Plus (using to take the pic). It could fit more as there's plenty of room left but I wouldn't weigh it down too much because I don't want the bag pulling at the shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3250026



This is so beautiful!!! Im so tempted to get the retiro too although this year is supposed to be a no-new bag year for me...


----------



## Lilylovelv

dilsta said:


> This is so beautiful!!! Im so tempted to get the retiro too although this year is supposed to be a no-new bag year for me...




Thank you!! This bag is amazing!!! I'm supposed to be banned too but I always find something that drags me right back in lol![emoji13]


----------



## Louisgyal37

Speedy B 25 mono...this size really packs a punch


----------



## booboosh

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy B 25 mono...this size really packs a punch




Wow!! That's amazing! You don't find t difficult to get anything out with the small opening? I have a hard time finding things and I only pack a phone, mini pochette, full size wallet (Curieuse), sunglasses case, cles, and four key holder. [emoji15] please teach me your ways!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

booboosh said:


> Wow!! That's amazing! You don't find t difficult to get anything out with the small opening? I have a hard time finding things and I only pack a phone, mini pochette, full size wallet (Curieuse), sunglasses case, cles, and four key holder. [emoji15] please teach me your ways!!



It's all about alignment lol. I place the bigger items next to each other horizontally in the middle and stack the smaller items vertically at the sides. It works for me


----------



## NurseAnn

Louisgyal37 said:


> Speedy B 25 mono...this size really packs a punch




Love all your SLGs!  What size is your luggage tag?  It looks great and now I want to get one for my 25


----------



## Louisgyal37

NurseAnn said:


> Love all your SLGs!  What size is your luggage tag?  It looks great and now I want to get one for my 25



It's the large size. I think most people like the small size but I prefer the large.


----------



## booboosh

Louisgyal37 said:


> It's all about alignment lol. I place the bigger items next to each other horizontally in the middle and stack the smaller items vertically at the sides. It works for me




Guess this just means I have to go buy bigger items to hold everything else in place [emoji6] would love to see an inside shot of your speedy! [emoji16]


----------



## deb68nc

booboosh said:


> Guess this just means I have to go buy bigger items to hold everything else in place [emoji6] would love to see an inside shot of your speedy! [emoji16]



Me too


----------



## pursegirl789

Currently I am using these, love the evasion, so cute.


----------



## litchi

pursegirl789 said:


> View attachment 3252602
> 
> 
> Currently I am using these, love the evasion, so cute.



So lovely! I love the Carmen on your DA!


----------



## shazreeyanas

What's inside my Turenne MM today[emoji8]


----------



## shazreeyanas

pursegirl789 said:


> View attachment 3252602
> 
> 
> Currently I am using these, love the evasion, so cute.




Love your Evasion collection!


----------



## pursegirl789

litchi said:


> So lovely! I love the Carmen on your DA!



Thank you, Litchi!! I love the blue in carmen. 



shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3252710
> 
> 
> What's inside my Turenne MM today[emoji8]


Pretty!! Love the multicolor.



shazreeyanas said:


> Love your Evasion collection!



Thank you, shazreeyanas.


----------



## shazreeyanas

pursegirl789 said:


> Thank you, Litchi!! I love the blue in carmen.
> 
> 
> Pretty!! Love the multicolor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, shazreeyanas.







Thanks Hun [emoji8]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

A top down shot of what I've been carrying in my SpeedyB 30 Ebene. I really love this bag.


----------



## Saguilar143

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3253520
> 
> 
> A top down shot of what I've been carrying in my SpeedyB 30 Ebene. I really love this bag.




I love how organized your purse is! Total inspo!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Saguilar143 said:


> I love how organized your purse is! Total inspo!




LOL! Thank you  I feel like it's slightly organized chaos. I do like knowing where I can count on everything being. My odds and ends (lipstick, pens, etc) are in my toiletry pouch. My 2 sets of keys are in the smaller DVF pouch with the fewer dots. The larger DVF pouch has electronics in it (portable wifi and portable battery). Obviously my Multicartes is my wallet; cash and cards. My purse hook is in there. My velvet pouch with my sweetener is there. Oh, and my datebook. I'm waiting on my Filofax inserts to come in so I can switch back to my LV planner.

Fun stuff


----------



## Debbie2558

Sea of brown, I believe I have an LV addiction problem


----------



## Donauwaller

Debbie2558 said:


> Sea of brown, I believe I have an LV addiction problem
> View attachment 3255182




Well, I believe you're in good company here [emoji41].
Great collection!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Debbie2558 said:


> Sea of brown, I believe I have an LV addiction problem
> View attachment 3255182




Looks wonderful!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Debbie2558 said:


> Sea of brown, I believe I have an LV addiction problem
> View attachment 3255182




That's about how the inside of my bag looked & then I cut back on how many SLG's I carried because my bags were way too heavy.  But then I'll miss a piece, have to add it back in or I'll buy a new piece & end up making the bag heavier.   Can't help myself, LV is irresistible!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Debbie2558 said:


> Sea of brown, I believe I have an LV addiction problem
> View attachment 3255182



Love the purse


----------



## dotty8

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3252710
> 
> 
> What's inside my Turenne MM today[emoji8]




Nice


----------



## ai5hah

Debbie2558 said:


> Sea of brown, I believe I have an LV addiction problem
> View attachment 3255182




Love it!!


----------



## keepitserene

Debbie2558 said:


> Sea of brown, I believe I have an LV addiction problem
> View attachment 3255182


 loving all your SLGs!! They're so addictive. :shame:


----------



## keepitserene

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3252710
> 
> 
> What's inside my Turenne MM today[emoji8]


Beautiful! loving all the colors too


----------



## shazreeyanas

keepitserene said:


> Beautiful! loving all the colors too




Thanks [emoji6]


----------



## JunLeong

The inside of my keep all 50 is a bit of a mess but with all that room, I'm not complaining


----------



## MaryLVLover

Love all your collection


----------



## Ellapretty

Not strictly what's inside my bag at the moment...but I've realized that I somehow ended up purchasing a lot of pretty SLGs from various designers (including LV) so that the insides of my bag could be as pretty as the outside!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Ellapretty said:


> Not strictly what's inside my bag at the moment...but I've realized that I somehow ended up purchasing a lot of pretty SLGs from various designers (including LV) so that the insides of my bag could be as pretty as the outside!



Beautiful photo, I especially love the glittery Kate Spade card holder! #Bling


----------



## katiel00

I [emoji173]&#65039; my Twinset! It can either hold a little or a lot [emoji4]


----------



## dotdi9

katiel00 said:


> View attachment 3258023
> 
> I [emoji173]&#65039; my Twinset! It can either hold a little or a lot [emoji4]




I love that bag soooo much. I might buy it soon [emoji38]


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Debbie2558 said:


> Sea of brown, I believe I have an LV addiction problem
> View attachment 3255182


Love!!  Love all of it!!  I just want to lay in it!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Can anyone show me what they keep in their speedy 30?  I don't carry much and my bag is brand new so I was wondering if it will make odd crease marks since not much is in there!  Thanks!!!


----------



## NurseAnn

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> Can anyone show me what they keep in their speedy 30?  I don't carry much and my bag is brand new so I was wondering if it will make odd crease marks since not much is in there!  Thanks!!!




I use an organizer from Divide and Conquer on Etsy


----------



## NurseAnn




----------



## yogamamaloves

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3259327




I love your set up. What do you use your two Cles for if you don't mind me asking of course[emoji16]


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3259327



Love!!  What size Speedy is this?


----------



## NurseAnn

yogamamaloves said:


> I love your set up. What do you use your two Cles for if you don't mind me asking of course[emoji16]




One is for coins and the other is for extra cards (giftcards, library card, etc.) that I don't always want in my wallet.


----------



## NurseAnn

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> Love!!  What size Speedy is this?




It's a 30.  My favorite LV bag.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

NurseAnn said:


> It's a 30.  My favorite LV bag.



Mine too!!!  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Debbie2558

Mine is 30 and it's almost full if you don't carry a lot get the 25 then it won't sag


----------



## EmLooker

Lilylovelv said:


> Ms. Retiro
> View attachment 3248599


 Really love this bird's eye view. Everything looks so beautiful.


----------



## jayohwhy

Inside my speedy 35 with my samorga insert:

ipad air 2
macbook 12"
chargers
lip balm, lip gloss, lipstick, glasses, lotion
reusable bags
mini pochette trunks and bags that I use as a wallet
perfume, hand sanitizing spray


----------



## Bag Fetish

Anyone find it annoying to get an iPad Air in and out of your speedy 30? 

Not to mention now they are in winter coat carrying it on your arm? 

Wish LV would make longer straps like on the trovli


----------



## Purseloco

Here is my Totally MM and contents.


----------



## EmLooker

Lilylovelv said:


> Ms. Retiro
> View attachment 3248599




I was searching for some ideas for my mom who is new to LV on how/what to carry in her bags. Then I spotted your post and became smitten with the Ramages pochette. Next thing you know, I found a "discounted" new one in Fashionphile and purchased it! I have an older DE pochette that is pretty well used and I may sell it when the Ramages arrives. I have a DE Neverfull, and a Mono Neverfull with Piment interior. I thought this piece might tie in nicely with both. [emoji1]


----------



## Lilylovelv

EmLooker said:


> Really love this bird's eye view. Everything looks so beautiful.




Thank you!!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

EmLooker said:


> I was searching for some ideas for my mom who is new to LV on how/what to carry in her bags. Then I spotted your post and became smitten with the Ramages pochette. Next thing you know, I found a "discounted" new one in Fashionphile and purchased it! I have an older DE pochette that is pretty well used and I may sell it when the Ramages arrives. I have a DE Neverfull, and a Mono Neverfull with Piment interior. I thought this piece might tie in nicely with both. [emoji1]




I actually had the DE Pochette NM first. Then when the Ramages came out I had to have it!!! I sold my my DE and replaced it with the Ramages. I think it would go very nicely!


----------



## Saraja

Debbie2558 said:


> Mine is 30 and it's almost full if you don't carry a lot get the 25 then it won't sag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260127




What do you keep in your LV box?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Bag Fetish said:


> Anyone find it annoying to get an iPad Air in and out of your speedy 30?
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention now they are in winter coat carrying it on your arm?
> 
> 
> 
> Wish LV would make longer straps like on the trovli




I'm curious about this too


----------



## jayohwhy

Bag Fetish said:


> Anyone find it annoying to get an iPad Air in and out of your speedy 30?
> 
> Not to mention now they are in winter coat carrying it on your arm?
> 
> Wish LV would make longer straps like on the trovli



I sold my 30 because it was too hard to get the iPad in and out of and I couldn't fit ny macbook in it. the 5cm really makes a difference and for me, the more I use the 35, the smaller it seems and now the 30 seems too small!


----------



## Cveaty

Is here a picture of a Bagatelle how it Looks Inside with things?


----------



## somuchthankyou

Inside my Tulum gm


----------



## somuchthankyou

TULUM GM
key holder
Elise wallet 
And some other stuff


----------



## merekat703

Wimb


----------



## cupcakegirl

Inside my pochette...


----------



## somuchthankyou

merekat703 said:


> Wimb




Such a gorgeous pink &#128518;&#128522;


----------



## somuchthankyou

cupcakegirl said:


> Inside my pochette...



I love the pochette.  Really "good to go bag" &#9786;


----------



## EmLooker

Lilylovelv said:


> I actually had the DE Pochette NM first. Then when the Ramages came out I had to have it!!! I sold my my DE and replaced it with the Ramages. I think it would go very nicely!




This beauty just arrived yesterday, in perfect condition. [emoji7] Thanks for your inspiration!


----------



## Lilylovelv

EmLooker said:


> This beauty just arrived yesterday, in perfect condition. [emoji7] Thanks for your inspiration!
> 
> View attachment 3264203
> 
> View attachment 3264204
> 
> View attachment 3264205




Gorgeous...congrats and enjoy!!! Beautiful pieces[emoji7]


----------



## Donauwaller

Out and about with Alma BB today. Always pleasantly surprised how much this little cutie fits


----------



## luvumore

Yes...i do need to carry all of this!! [emoji12]


----------



## EmLooker

luvumore said:


> View attachment 3266408
> 
> Yes...i do need to carry all of this!! [emoji12]




Is that the Tiffany purse pen in your agenda? I love the way it looks with DE. I have the PM agenda in DE as well, but the Tiffany pen didn't fit in mine. Your collection is lovely!


----------



## EmLooker

cupcakegirl said:


> Inside my pochette...




Very organized and looks great! Love your ZCP. I sold mine about a year ago and now wish I hadn't! [emoji6]


----------



## Kitty157

Donauwaller said:


> Out and about with Alma BB today. Always pleasantly surprised how much this little cutie fits
> 
> View attachment 3266383
> View attachment 3266384



Pretty! Currently waiting on mine to arrive!


----------



## Trudysmom

luvumore said:


> View attachment 3266408
> 
> Yes...i do need to carry all of this!! [emoji12]


Very nice!


----------



## Trudysmom

Donauwaller said:


> Out and about with Alma BB today. Always pleasantly surprised how much this little cutie fits
> 
> View attachment 3266383
> View attachment 3266384


Such a cute bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

EmLooker said:


> This beauty just arrived yesterday, in perfect condition. [emoji7] Thanks for your inspiration!
> 
> View attachment 3264203
> 
> View attachment 3264204
> 
> View attachment 3264205


Your accessories and bag are beautiful.


----------



## EmLooker

Trudysmom said:


> Your accessories and bag are beautiful.



Thank you so much. I have contemplated selling the Empreinte cosmetic pouch several times bc it is just too small for how I use it. Just haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet. &#128513;


----------



## luvumore

EmLooker said:


> Is that the Tiffany purse pen in your agenda? I love the way it looks with DE. I have the PM agenda in DE as well, but the Tiffany pen didn't fit in mine. Your collection is lovely!




Thanks! Yes it is the Tiffany pen. It took some "training" to get it to fit. It was definitely snug at first but after a short while it fits perfectly!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Traveling light today...


----------



## littlejuser

Ooh gorgeous SLG's!! What is the taupe coloured item above the cherry Cles?


----------



## jkglitters1504

Here is what's inside my petit noé[emoji4]
I call her my old lady because she is older than I am[emoji16]


----------



## Louisgyal37

littlejuser said:


> Ooh gorgeous SLG's!! What is the taupe coloured item above the cherry Cles?



Thank you!! That's the Compact curieuse wallet in bronze


----------



## Butterlite

luvumore said:


> View attachment 3266408
> 
> Yes...i do need to carry all of this!! [emoji12]




Is it heavy??


----------



## LakeLake

Louisgyal37 said:


> Traveling light today...




I love all of your SLG's, they're beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## LakeLake

jkglitters1504 said:


> Here is what's inside my petit noé[emoji4]
> I call her my old lady because she is older than I am[emoji16]
> View attachment 3271211




This is such a beautiful photo [emoji41]


----------



## jkglitters1504

LakeLake said:


> This is such a beautiful photo [emoji41]




Awww thank you so much LakeLake[emoji8]


----------



## Louisgyal37

LakeLake said:


> I love all of your SLG's, they're beautiful [emoji7]



Thank you!!! Empreinte slg's are my weakness


----------



## sophia618

Mine.


----------



## sophia618

Love this bag


----------



## sophia618

It fits more than I thought, but I wouldn't recommend putting this much in.


----------



## Firefly32

Newer model pochette: compact zippy wallet, inhaler and lip stuff.


----------



## Chippiebear

jkglitters1504 said:


> Here is what's inside my petit noé[emoji4]
> I call her my old lady because she is older than I am[emoji16]
> View attachment 3271211



He he he.....good one, don't have one of those yet!


----------



## bernz84

sophia618 said:


> It fits more than I thought, but I wouldn't recommend putting this much in.



Nice  Good to see you, Sophia!


----------



## lvspartyone

Switching from my speedy to my Montaigne BB today that I absolutely love! &#128513;


----------



## Nic.xo

lvspartyone said:


> Switching from my speedy to my Montaigne BB today that I absolutely love! [emoji16]




Love that size!! I want it! [emoji33][emoji76]


----------



## Rani

lvspartyone said:


> Switching from my speedy to my Montaigne BB today that I absolutely love! &#128513;



Love your BB!


----------



## tweeety

This is why my bag is always heavy [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MaryLVLover

Waou very nice bag !!! Love it.


----------



## EmLooker

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3276067
> 
> This is why my bag is always heavy [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




That's awesome! Just curious: what do you use your Neverfull pochette for?


----------



## EmLooker

louisgyal37 said:


> thank you!!! Empreinte slg's are my weakness :d




+1


----------



## EmLooker

jkglitters1504 said:


> Here is what's inside my petit noé[emoji4]
> I call her my old lady because she is older than I am[emoji16]
> View attachment 3271211




This is a beautiful photo!


----------



## tweeety

EmLooker said:


> That's awesome! Just curious: what do you use your Neverfull pochette for?




Thank you!
I've been trying to use it as a pouch to keep my pads/tampons [emoji85] travel make up wipes/face wipes..some lip balm for now  since it's so small I can't put much without it being bulky and can't even zip :/


----------



## littlejuser

EmLooker said:


> That's awesome! Just curious: what do you use your Neverfull pochette for?




I don't have a neverfull but picked up a new condition pochette from a local gal who did not think she would use hers... I find it sooooo useful... It holds my iPhone 6+ in any bags that do not have a pocket large enough. I also use it as a clutch after selling my Eva... It will hold my phone, cash and cards as well as a lipstick. Really an understated and chic piece in my opinion!


----------



## EmLooker

littlejuser said:


> I don't have a neverfull but picked up a new condition pochette from a local gal who did not think she would use hers... I find it sooooo useful... It holds my iPhone 6+ in any bags that do not have a pocket large enough. I also use it as a clutch after selling my Eva... It will home hold my phone, cash and cards as well as a lipstick. Really an underrated but chic piece in my opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277459




Thank you! I have a 6+ also, and this is a great idea! [emoji8]


----------



## sophia618

bernz84 said:


> Nice  Good to see you, Sophia!



Awww, thank you!!
So nice to see you as well, I don't spend as much time as I used to here....but thank you for remembering me!!  &#128536;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128150; how've you been girl?!  &#128522;


----------



## bernz84

sophia618 said:


> Awww, thank you!!
> So nice to see you as well, I don't spend as much time as I used to here....but thank you for remembering me!!  &#128536;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128150; how've you been girl?!  &#128522;



Of course I remember you!!!  You are totally sweet! I've slowly come back here and post here and there, but nothing major. I mostly lurk.  I've been doing good.  Have you been well?


----------



## shazreeyanas

Preparing for tomorrow.
Loving my Trevi PM again. It fits all this and still has more space [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Shel12

sophia618 said:


> It fits more than I thought, but I wouldn't recommend putting this much in.


Pretty colors


----------



## tangsr

Just got her this Thursday, love it so much.


----------



## KM7029

Happy to comfortably fit these items into my Speedy B 25!

A bit heavy though with the Otterbox case on the 6S plus, but nothing is crammed or tight.


----------



## bagleigh

The Alma BB, fits a good amount. Not included in photo is my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sunna

This is what's inside my precious  Montaigne empreinte gm. As you can see there is still plenty of room,so this beauty can fit a lot!
From top left; 
-Furla bright pink saffianoleather pouch, which holds all of my medication
-LV pm agenda in black epi
-leather gloves(still winter in Norway...)
-LV mini pochette in monogram,contains headphones,memorystick and chargers
-Mulberry cosmetic pouch 
-pencilcase
-Mulberry wallet in read leather
-LV cles in monogram; inside is the remote for my car 
and attached to the chain is the carkey
-some pastills and chapsticks/lipgloss


----------



## sweetbabyray88

H


----------



## uhpharm01

Sunna said:


> This is what's inside my precious  Montaigne empreinte gm. As you can see there is still plenty of room,so this beauty can fit a lot!
> From top left;
> -Furla bright pink saffianoleather pouch, which holds all of my medication
> -LV pm agenda in black epi
> -leather gloves(still winter in Norway...)
> -LV mini pochette in monogram,contains headphones,memorystick and chargers
> -Mulberry cosmetic pouch
> -pencilcase
> -Mulberry wallet in read leather
> -LV cles in monogram; inside is the remote for my car
> and attached to the chain is the carkey
> -some pastills and chapsticks/lipgloss
> 
> View attachment 3280686
> View attachment 3280687



Is this the mm?


----------



## Sunna

uhpharm01 said:


> Is this the mm?




No,it is the gm


----------



## Louish

On my way to favourite coffee shop with Hubby & Pochette accessoires NM. Not taking much with me just iphone 6 in mulberry case, kindle, Cles which holds cash & cards, keys and tissues


----------



## Louish

With plenty of room to spare


----------



## uhpharm01

Sunna said:


> No,it is the gm



Nice !&#128522;


----------



## miumiu2046

Louish said:


> On my way to favourite coffee shop with Hubby & Pochette accessoires NM. Not taking much with me just iphone 6 in mulberry case, kindle, Cles which holds cash & cards, keys and tissues




The NM sure fit lots! Can't believe it fits the kindle also!  I have the OM and don't think it fits as much.


----------



## miumiu2046

My new Twice/Twinset. [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Really like it so far as it fits a lot.


----------



## daffyleigh

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3278681
> 
> 
> Preparing for tomorrow.
> Loving my Trevi PM again. It fits all this and still has more space [emoji173]&#65039;


Love this bag!  So sad that I missed out but  hopefully, I can find one pre-loved.


----------



## Louish

miumiu2046 said:


> The NM sure fit lots! Can't believe it fits the kindle also!  I have the OM and don't think it fits as much.



On some days I put in my umbrella, Cles, phone, keys & tissues and it still closes fine. It's a tardis!!


----------



## mamaX4boys

miumiu2046 said:


> My new Twice/Twinset. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281944
> 
> 
> Really like it so far as it fits a lot.



gorgeous.  I looked at getting this last week.  I wanted it in black/mono. They only had the red/mono.  This is on my list to get within the year also.


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Inside my mon mono Neverfull GM


----------



## miumiu2046

mamaX4boys said:


> gorgeous.  I looked at getting this last week.  I wanted it in black/mono. They only had the red/mono.  This is on my list to get within the year also.




Get it! I wasn't going to get the bag but after trying it on I couldn't put it down. [emoji76] been using this for a week now and it's great!


----------



## nicole0612

Inside my empreinte Montaigne BB. It fits a lot! I like to go with a theme, so I have the empreinte wallet and the empreinte pouch from my Citadine (to hold small, loose items) in here as well.


----------



## ame

miumiu2046 said:


> My new Twice/Twinset. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281944
> 
> 
> Really like it so far as it fits a lot.



I LOVE that YSL Fragments. I am lusting for the navy men's one. 

Does the CC on the far end have an RFID chip in it? That's awesome.


----------



## Mommy2LJ

merekat703 said:


> Wimb


loveeee!!!!!


----------



## miumiu2046

ame said:


> I LOVE that YSL Fragments. I am lusting for the navy men's one.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the CC on the far end have an RFID chip in it? That's awesome.




Thank you![emoji16]

Yes the RFID chip is on my card.  It's actually on almost all cards in Canada now.


----------



## shazreeyanas

Went out with my Eva Clutch today. I love her so much [emoji173]&#65039;

Used my Empriente Cles to store 17 cards, a small lipbalm, cash and coins.

Monogram key cles to attach my car key and i also have a MAC lipstick, Victoria Secret Lipgloss, a Travalo refillable perfume roll-on and a small pack of Gaviscon (for heartburn) inside the cles

My Iphone 5s and Iphone6 (used to take these pics)


----------



## ericalnh

miumiu2046 said:


> My new Twice/Twinset. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281944
> 
> 
> Really like it so far as it fits a lot.




Mind share some pics of your pink cardholder?


----------



## MaryLVLover

Nice bag ! B-) 

What is it "cat in violet "?


----------



## miumiu2046

ericalnh said:


> Mind share some pics of your pink cardholder?




Sure. Hope it's ok to post here since it's not LV. The cardholder fits five cards plus a top zipped compartment for coins or other cards I don't need often. It comes in handy especially for the Twice bag cuz it's kinda flat and this flat cardholder fits nicely in it with room to spare.


----------



## Donauwaller

miumiu2046 said:


> Sure. Hope it's ok to post here since it's not LV. The cardholder fits five cards plus a top zipped compartment for coins or other cards I don't need often. It comes in handy especially for the Twice bag cuz it's kinda flat and this flat cardholder fits nicely in it with room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 3287089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287091




Thanks for sharing, looks super handy [emoji1]. Was just looking for a card holder and not too enthusiastic about the LV or Chanel. Well, YSL, here I come....


----------



## luvumore




----------



## ericalnh

miumiu2046 said:


> Sure. Hope it's ok to post here since it's not LV. The cardholder fits five cards plus a top zipped compartment for coins or other cards I don't need often. It comes in handy especially for the Twice bag cuz it's kinda flat and this flat cardholder fits nicely in it with room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 3287089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287091




Wow.. It's super practical. Hope I can find it here also ..  I just need sthg flat as this to fit in my mini bags ., LV key pouch with key ring is too small for this purpose.

Do you know what's it called?


----------



## miumiu2046

ericalnh said:


> Wow.. It's super practical. Hope I can find it here also ..  I just need sthg flat as this to fit in my mini bags ., LV key pouch with key ring is too small for this purpose.
> 
> Do you know what's it called?




The name should be St Laurent Zipped Leather Card Holder. Do a google image search and you will see the colors available. 

I was lucky to score this at Winners Canada (the name of TJMaxx in Canada) for CAD$190.  It's super practical cuz it fits so many cards yet it doesn't take up much room.  Very handy for small bags like my Twice, Eva and Pochette (hehe trying to stay on topic somewhat)


----------



## TangerineKandy

bagleigh said:


> The Alma BB, fits a good amount. Not included in photo is my iPhone 6+
> 
> View attachment 3280395


What is the monogram zipper pouch in the top left?


----------



## LakeLake

TangerineKandy said:


> What is the monogram zipper pouch in the top left?



Next to the phone charger? That's the Adele wallet I think.


----------



## TangerineKandy

LakeLake said:


> Next to the phone charger? That's the Adele wallet I think.


Yes, that's the one! haha thank you!


----------



## Swcharm87

Just the essentials in my vintage speedy 25 [emoji173]&#65039;(plus iPhone I took the photo with)


----------



## bagleigh

TangerineKandy said:


> What is the monogram zipper pouch in the top left?




That's the Zippy Multicartes in Fuchsia


----------



## TangerineKandy

bagleigh said:


> That's the Zippy Multicartes in Fuchsia


Thank you!


----------



## Rumbabird

My Milla MM with my Samsung Galaxy Note phone. I use the Milla as a phone case.  It's the perfect size for this large phone.


----------



## EmLooker

Rumbabird said:


> My Milla MM with my Samsung Galaxy Note phone. I use the Milla as a phone case.  It's the perfect size for this large phone.




I'm not able to see your pic, but just wondering: do you tuck the chain inside your Milla when using it as a phone case?


----------



## Cinnamon718

Inside my Speedy 25b today:



LV zippy compact wallet- old (and best) model
VS nylon make up bag
Spry mints
Vera Bradly pouch with Clipa purse hanger, Mac LS in peach blossom
Rosebud Salve
Tic tacs
JCrew baggie that came with thong for coupons [emoji6]
Purse Organizer from Container Store
Maui Jim sunglasses 
Hawaii luggage tag


----------



## Rumbabird

EmLooker said:


> I'm not able to see your pic, but just wondering: do you tuck the chain inside your Milla when using it as a phone case?


I do - I tuck it in the slip pocket so it's less prone to scratch my phone.


----------



## Rumbabird

rumbabird said:


> i do - i tuck it in the slip pocket so it's less prone to scratch my phone.


----------



## EmLooker

Rumbabird said:


> I do - I tuck it in the slip pocket so it's less prone to scratch my phone.




Great tip - thanks!


----------



## for3v3rz

Inside my Tivoli PM.


----------



## for3v3rz

I am ready for Spring and time to use the new Azur 25. I still have room.


----------



## Louisgyal37

for3v3rz said:


> I am ready for Spring and time to use the new Azur 25. I still have room.
> 
> View attachment 3289144



Is that the rose nacre Emilie? How is it holding up for you? Any issues?


----------



## for3v3rz

Louisgyal37 said:


> Is that the rose nacre Emilie? How is it holding up for you? Any issues?


Yes it is. No issue yet, then again I haven't used it too many times since I got it. But I feel any marks will be easily visible on light colors. The zipper pull area is probably where I touch the most of, and is getting some darkening. The glazing is still intact, and maybe is due to minimum use.


----------



## cot

Speedy B 25
Eva clutch (LV zippy coin purse & key pouch, tissue & card holder)
Coach wristlet 
Water bottle
Baby wipes


----------



## Isis23

for3v3rz said:


> I am ready for Spring and time to use the new Azur 25. I still have room.
> 
> View attachment 3289144


 
Your Azur Speedy looks so beautiful, fresh and new! I also love Azur Speedy for spring and can't wait to get mine out of their dust bags (I have one 25 and a 30). But unfortunately the weather here is still wet.


----------



## kendertaunt

What sold me on the Damier Ebene was that sexy, sexy red!! Here's my DE Speedy 30, Kate Spade wallet, LV sunnies, mini pochette, and iPad Mini. 

With all the red and the cute little pochette, after all this time I still get a thrill going and getting something from inside my purse, which is what started my love of LV in the first place. 

Very excited that I'm picking up a zippy coin purse and Eva clutch in monogram this weekend! 

My cat apparently wanted to be in the photo also.


----------



## dotnative

kendertaunt said:


> What sold me on the Damier Ebene was that sexy, sexy red!! Here's my DE Speedy 30, Kate Spade wallet, LV sunnies, mini pochette, and iPad Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> With all the red and the cute little pochette, after all this time I still get a thrill going and getting something from inside my purse, which is what started my love of LV in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited that I'm picking up a zippy coin purse and Eva clutch in monogram this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> My cat apparently wanted to be in the photo also.




Nice!


----------



## TeamHutchens

View attachment 3292788

	

		
			
		

		
	
Sully MM


----------



## Jenergyup

Palm Springs Mini Backpack! [emoji7]


----------



## for3v3rz

Isis23 said:


> Your Azur Speedy looks so beautiful, fresh and new! I also love Azur Speedy for spring and can't wait to get mine out of their dust bags (I have one 25 and a 30). But unfortunately the weather here is still wet.


Just when I said I am ready for Spring, it start raining. I only used it for one day. Oh well, just have to wait another week. I also have one in 30 too.


----------



## EmLooker

Jenergyup said:


> Palm Springs Mini Backpack! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292841




So cute. Which color is your LV card holder? I really like it!


----------



## EmLooker

kendertaunt said:


> What sold me on the Damier Ebene was that sexy, sexy red!! Here's my DE Speedy 30, Kate Spade wallet, LV sunnies, mini pochette, and iPad Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> With all the red and the cute little pochette, after all this time I still get a thrill going and getting something from inside my purse, which is what started my love of LV in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited that I'm picking up a zippy coin purse and Eva clutch in monogram this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> My cat apparently wanted to be in the photo also.




Love DE red!


----------



## Jenergyup

EmLooker said:


> So cute. Which color is your LV card holder? I really like it!




Hi! Thanks! It's the Rose Nacre (like an iridescent Rose Ballerine). Love it for this petite bag.


----------



## EmLooker

Jenergyup said:


> Hi! Thanks! It's the Rose Nacre (like an iridescent Rose Ballerine). Love it for this petite bag.




Looks really great with your collection!


----------



## Shakilano1

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"



Just catching up on all the posts and this one is really good  So sweet!


----------



## Jenergyup

Loveluxury13 said:


> Well I'm a qualified Makeup Artist (as well as a Beauty Therapist, Natural Therapist and Medical Scientist) and I think it's the best I've ever used. It has very strong pigments and I only use it for touch ups on the to or for full makeup application as a foundation. You only need a tiny bit and it covers everything. The colour is Oriental Doll. I have very fair skin with English/Asian heritage.




As a mother of 2 young boys I can really appreciate this silliness and creativity. Thanks for bringing this post back![emoji13][emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Jenergyup

Jenergyup said:


> As a mother of 2 young boys I can really appreciate this silliness and creativity. Thanks for bringing this post back![emoji13][emoji122]&#127996;




Oops- not sure what happened! Meant to comment on the Dino/LV post!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RochRumRunner said:


> Imagine my surprise, after an outing with my little ones, to find the contents of my beloved Noe being stalked.
> 
> Ruthless carnivores had taken over the bag to root through for any delicious morsels. Never in their wildest minds (as little as they are) did they imagine to find the mother load of tasty leather and stylish treats to feed upon.
> 
> Making out like bandits devouring whatever was found, a tasty mini pouchette for Dimetrodon. Triceratops enjoyed snacking on an Epi Cles. Stegosaurus stealing the show with the Orient pouch from the Cerieuse Wallet who was being helped by Bronto. It's too bad that we'll never know who won the tug-of-war over the DE Cles.
> 
> All the best!
> Kindly note this posting is in reflection and inspiration of Dinovember. This member is not affiliated with the authors of "What the Dinosaurs Did Last Night"





Lol!   :lolots:


----------



## EmLooker

Shakilano1 said:


> Just catching up on all the posts and this one is really good  So sweet!




Thank you so much for reviving this one - my l'il one will absolutely love it! So very creative and clever - a wonderful piece written my a mom who obviously loves her Littles!


----------



## shazreeyanas

My companion today [emoji8]


----------



## Jenergyup

bhwife said:


> I love these folding tote bags from Big Bag Theory and keep one inside my Speedy and my Neverfull. They fold up small like a wallet, so it doesn't take up too much space!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bigbagtheory.com
> 
> 
> 
> bigbagtheory.com/products/blooming




That's really cool! Thanks for sharing. I may check this out when I get a mono Speedy!


----------



## Cinnamon718

bhwife said:


> I love these folding tote bags from Big Bag Theory and keep one inside my Speedy and my Neverfull. They fold up small like a wallet, so it doesn't take up too much space!
> 
> http://www.bigbagtheory.com
> 
> bigbagtheory.com/products/blooming


Bloomingdales just sent me something very similar in the mail as a promo. Opens the same way and you use the pouch part as the bag's base. I didn't know what to do with it, so I use it for groceries.


----------



## Donauwaller

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3295716
> 
> View attachment 3295721
> 
> View attachment 3295724
> 
> 
> My companion today [emoji8]




Wow, this "little" bag really holds a ton. If it just had a different lock, I HATE fumblibg with slocks....


----------



## winks

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3295716
> 
> View attachment 3295721
> 
> View attachment 3295724
> 
> 
> My companion today [emoji8]


 
Oh I love the idea of attaching the mini Pochette! Do you mind sharing the name of your twilly?


----------



## new_to_lv

In my Speedy b30 in monogram:

Samorga bag organizer
Pochette DE old model
Mini pochette trunks&locks monogram
Zippy coin purse DE
4 ring key holder EPI black
Sunglases
iPhone6 plus (not on the pic)
Tissue
Small umbrella

Still have a lots of room for a bottle of water, a scarf and gloves.


----------



## shazreeyanas

Donauwaller said:


> Wow, this "little" bag really holds a ton. If it just had a different lock, I HATE fumblibg with slocks....




Yes it really holds a ton! The lock is kinda annoying but im glad its there i feel more secure with my things..


----------



## shazreeyanas

winks said:


> Oh I love the idea of attaching the mini Pochette! Do you mind sharing the name of your twilly?




Thanks hun! Yes i saw someone did it so i tried and i kinda like it.
The twilly is just a generic one i bought it from a local seller in Malaysia her ig is @classicprelovedbysuzi . She does international shipping too


----------



## EmLooker

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3295716
> 
> View attachment 3295721
> 
> View attachment 3295724
> 
> 
> My companion today [emoji8]




Beautiful!!


----------



## EmLooker

new_to_lv said:


> In my Speedy b30 in monogram:
> 
> Samorga bag organizer
> Pochette DE old model
> Mini pochette trunks&locks monogram
> Zippy coin purse DE
> 4 ring key holder EPI black
> Sunglases
> iPhone6 plus (not on the pic)
> Tissue
> Small umbrella
> 
> Still have a lots of room for a bottle of water, a scarf and gloves.
> 
> View attachment 3296075
> 
> View attachment 3296076
> 
> View attachment 3296077




Everything here is so beautiful! Love your classic taste and your set-up. Looks so great!


----------



## new_to_lv

EmLooker said:


> Everything here is so beautiful! Love your classic taste and your set-up. Looks so great!




Thank you!! You can never go wrong with the classics [emoji6][emoji12]


----------



## shazreeyanas

EmLooker said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Donauwaller

All the essentials- and a little room left for the unforseen...[emoji41].


----------



## jennifer-j

new_to_lv said:


> In my Speedy b30 in monogram:
> 
> Samorga bag organizer
> Pochette DE old model
> Mini pochette trunks&locks monogram
> Zippy coin purse DE
> 4 ring key holder EPI black
> Sunglases
> iPhone6 plus (not on the pic)
> Tissue
> Small umbrella
> 
> Still have a lots of room for a bottle of water, a scarf and gloves.
> 
> View attachment 3296075
> 
> View attachment 3296076
> 
> View attachment 3296077




Very nice! Looks so well organized!


----------



## EmLooker

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3279006
> 
> Just got her this Thursday, love it so much.




Looks so great!


----------



## EmLooker

Inside my DE Speedy 30:

DE mini pochette for DE key cles, floss, gum, lip products, eye drops for contacts, pen.

Empreinte cosmetic pouch for hand sanitizer, protein bar, hand lotion, Kleenex, blotting papers with mirror, son's inhaler.

DE Agenda PM (used to take notes).

Sarah NM Wallet in Vernis Amarante houses cards, cash, and iPhone 6+.

Not pictured, but I usually also carry a scarf or wrap inside my bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Shakilano1

pinkjennipoo said:


> I love this bag so much! If I didn't mind everyone in the office staring so intently at my bag, I would carry her every day! She is just the perfect size for all that you need, trust me!


I'm happily going through the previous posts looking/drooling at how everyone have neatly organised their handbags when I came across your post. I feel the same too about carrying my LVs to work. On the other hand, the bags are to be enjoyed but it is hard to get over the feeling that they attract attention. *silly me*


----------



## Cherrycola666

EmLooker said:


> Inside my DE Speedy 30:
> 
> DE mini pochette for DE key cles, floss, gum, lip products, eye drops for contacts, pen.
> 
> Empreinte cosmetic pouch for hand sanitizer, protein bar, hand lotion, Kleenex, blotting papers with mirror, son's inhaler.
> 
> DE Agenda PM (used to take notes).
> 
> Sarah NM Wallet in Vernis Amarante houses cards, cash, and iPhone 6+.
> 
> Not pictured, but I usually also carry a scarf or wrap inside my bag. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3298322
> 
> View attachment 3298323
> 
> View attachment 3298324
> 
> View attachment 3298325
> 
> View attachment 3298326
> 
> View attachment 3298327




Omg luv ur empriente cosmetic pouch!


----------



## Iamminda

EmLooker said:


> Inside my DE Speedy 30:
> 
> DE mini pochette for DE key cles, floss, gum, lip products, eye drops for contacts, pen.
> 
> Empreinte cosmetic pouch for hand sanitizer, protein bar, hand lotion, Kleenex, blotting papers with mirror, son's inhaler.
> 
> DE Agenda PM (used to take notes).
> 
> Sarah NM Wallet in Vernis Amarante houses cards, cash, and iPhone 6+.
> 
> Not pictured, but I usually also carry a scarf or wrap inside my bag. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3298322
> 
> View attachment 3298323
> 
> View attachment 3298324
> 
> View attachment 3298325
> 
> View attachment 3298326
> 
> View attachment 3298327



Love all your SLGs


----------



## EmLooker

Iamminda said:


> Love all your SLGs




Awwww...thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## EmLooker

Cherrycola666 said:


> Omg luv ur empriente cosmetic pouch!




Thank you....[emoji4]


----------



## okapcherie87

TOBagGirl said:


> Here's what's in my brand spanking new Neverfull MM in DE.
> 
> - LV pochette NM DE holding my crappy wallet, trader joe green tea candies, Kleenex, 1 lipgloss, phone
> - Maui Jim Punch Bowl sunglasses
> - make up case from target
> - Vera Bradley coin pouch used for lipstick, Chapstick and Chanel mirror
> - white Lululemon gift card pouch used for lifesaver candies in winter green.
> 
> View attachment 2564874


love how you organize your purse! how do you prevent the bottom of it from getting too dirty?


----------



## Boofie400

Some new, some old, in my Mono NF with RB interior.  A little boring, so I also have a pink Coach cosmetic pouch to break it up


----------



## kimetra24

EmLooker said:


> Inside my DE Speedy 30:
> 
> DE mini pochette for DE key cles, floss, gum, lip products, eye drops for contacts, pen.
> 
> Empreinte cosmetic pouch for hand sanitizer, protein bar, hand lotion, Kleenex, blotting papers with mirror, son's inhaler.
> 
> DE Agenda PM (used to take notes).
> 
> Sarah NM Wallet in Vernis Amarante houses cards, cash, and iPhone 6+.
> 
> Not pictured, but I usually also carry a scarf or wrap inside my bag. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3298322
> 
> View attachment 3298323
> 
> View attachment 3298324
> 
> View attachment 3298325
> 
> View attachment 3298326
> 
> View attachment 3298327




Your cosmetic pouch looks so juicy[emoji39]!


----------



## EmLooker

kimetra24 said:


> Your cosmetic pouch looks so juicy[emoji39]!




[emoji6]


----------



## gtoreb

Packed to the max up in the air side view

POCHETTE METIS

Mini Pochete Evasion - 2 card holders inside + some cash 
LV Yen Long Wallet (slim) bought in Year 2000 
Round coin purse
Small LV ring Agenda 
2 Passports (1 with cover /1 without)
Mini Ipad
MK Mobile Power Bank in beige with card slots 
compact tissue 

Back Pocket
Iphone 5s (without cover)
Iphone 6+ (without cover) 
2 Boarding pass


----------



## thisbe

Hi, this is my first post, but I love to watch this thread for new posts and purse inspiration.


----------



## Cinnamon718

okapcherie87 said:


> love how you organize your purse! how do you prevent the bottom of it from getting too dirty?




I watch where I put it down. I always put something under it when I have to put it in a cart. I have a purse hanger called Clipa that works great. That's about it. If there is dirt I have some natural baby wipes from the UK I found in the dollar store that I use to wipe it down.


----------



## Naminami

I love your bag charm!! Where did you got it?


----------



## EmLooker

gtoreb said:


> View attachment 3299515
> 
> Packed to the max up in the air side view
> 
> POCHETTE METIS
> 
> Mini Pochete Evasion - 2 card holders inside + some cash
> LV Yen Long Wallet (slim) bought in Year 2000
> Round coin purse
> Small LV ring Agenda
> 2 Passports (1 with cover /1 without)
> Mini Ipad
> MK Mobile Power Bank in beige with card slots
> compact tissue
> 
> Back Pocket
> Iphone 5s (without cover)
> Iphone 6+ (without cover)
> 2 Boarding pass
> 
> View attachment 3299518




It all looks terrific!


----------



## EmLooker

thisbe said:


> Hi, this is my first post, but I love to watch this thread for new posts and purse inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 3299570
> View attachment 3299571
> View attachment 3299572




Love all your pieces - so beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## thisbe

Thank you, EmLooker. 

Naminami, I got both the tassel and the bag charm from Vuitton.


----------



## TangerineKandy

thisbe said:


> Hi, this is my first post, but I love to watch this thread for new posts and purse inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 3299570
> View attachment 3299571
> View attachment 3299572


I love the opening on this!!


----------



## booboosh

Macarons from Bottega Louie are in my Louis Vuitton today [emoji16]





Not pictured in my DE Speedy B 25 is:
Empreinte Curieuse wallet in aurore
Monogram 4 Multicles
DE Cles for headphones
DE Mini Pochette that holds my pill box, feminine hygiene products, hand sanitizer, and moist towelettes. 
Monogram Toiletry Pouch 15 that holds a compact, perfume spray, lipgloss, and lip balm 
Celine sunglasses in a soft case


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Donauwaller said:


> Wow, this "little" bag really holds a ton. If it just had a different lock, I HATE fumblibg with slocks....



That's the only thing I hate about mine and the reason I may soon part with it


----------



## ManilaMama

Hi! This is my first time sharing what's in my bag! I didn't realize how hard it as to arrange things nicely haha!

I just told someone here the other day that I have a few Speedy's that I don't use anymore. And that prompted me to bring this old baby out. 

My Graffiti Speedy!! 

I am unsure of the size (I can never remember details after I buy a bag lol) but I'm sure you folks will know. 

I have an MCM rabbit bag charm on her. Inside I am using my first ever LV purchase (almost 20 years old!) - my pochette. I use it as a cosmetic case. I also have a Longchamp pouch to put medicine stuff and a folded up fan. I have my favorite wallet, my multicolored Sarah.. And I also have a 6 ring key holder. OH, and of course my latest LV purchase is here - the iPhone 6 plus folio case! 

There is still a ton of space left in the bag but as it is, I'm not gonna lie, this bag is heavy with what I put in it! 

Thanks for letting me share! Love you all!


----------



## EmLooker

ManilaMama said:


> Hi! This is my first time sharing what's in my bag! I didn't realize how hard it as to arrange things nicely haha!
> 
> 
> 
> I just told someone here the other day that I have a few Speedy's that I don't use anymore. And that prompted me to bring this old baby out.
> 
> 
> 
> My Graffiti Speedy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure of the size (I can never remember details after I buy a bag lol) but I'm sure you folks will know.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an MCM rabbit bag charm on her. Inside I am using my first ever LV purchase (almost 20 years old!) - my pochette. I use it as a cosmetic case. I also have a Longchamp pouch to put medicine stuff and a folded up fan. I have my favorite wallet, my multicolored Sarah.. And I also have a 6 ring key holder. OH, and of course my latest LV purchase is here - the iPhone 6 plus folio case!
> 
> 
> 
> There is still a ton of space left in the bag but as it is, I'm not gonna lie, this bag is heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Love you all!




Such pretty colors!


----------



## ManilaMama

EmLooker said:


> Such pretty colors!



Thank you! We are about to start our (usually super hot) summer over here so I thought it would be a great time to wear COLOR!


----------



## StopHammertime

Been carrying my Vavin PM, the perfect size for my needs. I usually put my perfume oil and iPhone 6s+ in the Milla, then attach that to the d-ring. Also love my old style cles and my new green 4-key holder! I recently bought ray ban aviators, I love that the case is smaller- I used to have ray ban shield sunglasses and the case took up half my little purse. I typically carry a book too, plenty of room left to stuff a book in there.


----------



## EmLooker

ManilaMama said:


> Thank you! We are about to start our (usually super hot) summer over here so I thought it would be a great time to wear COLOR!




Sounds like an excellent idea to me! [emoji106]


----------



## EmLooker

DH and I usually try to attend church on Sunday's with our LO, and then follow up with a trip to Costco. My NF GM fits the bill for this all-day affair. [emoji6] Inside today are: TP 26, DE Mini Pochette, Refillable Journal by Graphic Image, Camelback water bottle, Bible, non-LV shawl, and sunglasses. My Sarah wallet in Vernis Amarante is in the zipped pocket, and houses cards, cash, and my iPhone 6+.






TP 26 contains DE agenda pm, hand sanitizer, lotion, business card holder, blotting papers, headache medicine, son's inhaler, protein bar.




Mini Pochette contains pen, lip balm, lipstick, lipgloss, eye drops, floss, gum.




When I'm finished using my NF for the day, all the contents are emptied, I use a lint brush to gently clean the interior (a little OCD, I know), and then I use two pillows I got at IKEA to place inside the bag, to help keep the shape. &#128578;


----------



## Shakilano1

StopHammertime said:


> View attachment 3300872
> View attachment 3300873
> 
> Been carrying my Vavin PM, the perfect size for my needs. I usually put my perfume oil and iPhone 6s+ in the Milla, then attach that to the d-ring. Also love my old style cles and my new green 4-key holder! I recently bought ray ban aviators, I love that the case is smaller- I used to have ray ban shield sunglasses and the case took up half my little purse. I typically carry a book too, plenty of room left to stuff a book in there.




I love your vavin! Such a lovely structured bag [emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

EmLooker said:


> When I'm finished using my NF for the day, all the contents are emptied, I use a lint brush to gently clean the interior (a little OCD, I know), and then I use two pillows I got at IKEA to place inside the bag, to help keep the shape. &#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3301083
> 
> View attachment 3301084



I have that pillow too!


----------



## EmLooker

paula3boys said:


> I have that pillow too!




[emoji106]


----------



## Donauwaller

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That's the only thing I hate about mine and the reason I may soon part with it




So it IS a nuisance, after all. Because in all the enthusiastic reviews I've seen or read on this bag, nobody really mentions it. Would have been the first s-lock to work smoothly, though....[emoji20]. Quite a pity, such a cute bag!


----------



## sophia618

I was experimenting to see if mm size agenda'd fit in my small bags - and it fits in pochette Metis along with mini pochette & pm size agenda.  Not that I carry both agendas in there.  lol


----------



## sophia618

And mm size agenda fits in capucine bb along with emilie wallet with some more room left!
But I wouldn't carry this big agenda in there though.  lol


----------



## Cinnamon718

StopHammertime said:


> View attachment 3300872
> View attachment 3300873
> 
> Been carrying my Vavin PM, the perfect size for my needs. I usually put my perfume oil and iPhone 6s+ in the Milla, then attach that to the d-ring. Also love my old style cles and my new green 4-key holder! I recently bought ray ban aviators, I love that the case is smaller- I used to have ray ban shield sunglasses and the case took up half my little purse. I typically carry a book too, plenty of room left to stuff a book in there.


What's the vanilla used for?


----------



## LVoeletters

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3286109
> 
> 
> Went out with my Eva Clutch today. I love her so much [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Used my Empriente Cles to store 17 cards, a small lipbalm, cash and coins.
> 
> Monogram key cles to attach my car key and i also have a MAC lipstick, Victoria Secret Lipgloss, a Travalo refillable perfume roll-on and a small pack of Gaviscon (for heartburn) inside the cles
> 
> My Iphone 5s and Iphone6 (used to take these pics)
> 
> View attachment 3286113
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286115




Wow I had no idea that the emp cles held so much I've never tried.


----------



## mstt4336

Purrrrttttyyyy &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## EmLooker

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3286109
> 
> 
> Went out with my Eva Clutch today. I love her so much [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Used my Empriente Cles to store 17 cards, a small lipbalm, cash and coins.
> 
> Monogram key cles to attach my car key and i also have a MAC lipstick, Victoria Secret Lipgloss, a Travalo refillable perfume roll-on and a small pack of Gaviscon (for heartburn) inside the cles
> 
> My Iphone 5s and Iphone6 (used to take these pics)
> 
> View attachment 3286113
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286115




I have the same pieces! Love.


----------



## EmLooker

Getting ready for a quick trip to San Antonio for a few days with the fam and my Keepall. [emoji7]

About to be packed inside: Trousse 28, Cosmetic GM, Tory Burch Sandals and Flip-flops, workout gear, pj's, jeans, Capri pants, a few tops, t-shirts, wrap, zip-up hoodie for walking down to breakfast at the hotel, jewelry pouch, clear zipped pouch from Container Store for excess toiletries (eventually hoping to get a TP19 instead), slippers, and white cotton drawstring bag contains socks and "unmentionables". 




Trousse 28: conditioner, deodorant, contacts, makeup brushes, etc.






Cosmetic Pouch GM: makeup, face products, cotton balls






All packed and ready to go!


----------



## curliegirl

Love how your Neverfull is organized.  I just got my first and love it..but what do you use the pochette for?  Just curious.  It seems kind of skinny. Thanks..


----------



## Boofie400

I love your post!  So great to see how others pack.  Perfect organization and such style too  We're off to Atlantis in a few weeks - now I'm inspired to pack (AND I want a keepall now!) Thanks!


----------



## EmLooker

Boofie400 said:


> I love your post!  So great to see how others pack.  Perfect organization and such style too  We're off to Atlantis in a few weeks - now I'm inspired to pack (AND I want a keepall now!) Thanks!




Awwww....shucks. [emoji4] Thank you for the lovely comments. I love sharing on TPF!


----------



## EmLooker

curliegirl said:


> Love how your Neverfull is organized.  I just got my first and love it..but what do you use the pochette for?  Just curious.  It seems kind of skinny. Thanks..




I use my NF pochette for traveling mostly: receipts, passport, itinerary. I have used it before for my phone and a few cards as well when not using my wallet. I actually had two (bc I have two NF's), but I sold one of the pochettes bc I couldn't imagine needing two. I have read that they fit an iPad mini, but I don't have one of those. I honestly don't use mine much, except for travel. Then, I use it a lot. HTH!


----------



## curliegirl

Thank you so much for the info.  I didn't know what I was going to use it for but you have some good ideas. I thought of using it for a wallet but doesnt really work well.  Thanks again..&#128522;


----------



## Lilylovelv




----------



## tolliv

booboosh said:


> Macarons from Bottega Louie are in my Louis Vuitton today [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3300209
> View attachment 3300210
> 
> 
> Not pictured in my DE Speedy B 25 is:
> Empreinte Curieuse wallet in aurore
> Monogram 4 Multicles
> DE Cles for headphones
> DE Mini Pochette that holds my pill box, feminine hygiene products, hand sanitizer, and moist towelettes.
> Monogram Toiletry Pouch 15 that holds a compact, perfume spray, lipgloss, and lip balm
> Celine sunglasses in a soft case




Love Bottega Louie!!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

Is a "On the go" with my new prescription sunnies kinda day.


----------



## EmLooker

for3v3rz said:


> Is a "On the go" with my new prescription sunnies kinda day.
> 
> View attachment 3305814




The patina on your NF is lovely!


----------



## Cinnamon718

EmLooker said:


> Getting ready for a quick trip to San Antonio for a few days with the fam and my Keepall. [emoji7]
> 
> About to be packed inside: Trousse 28, Cosmetic GM, Tory Burch Sandals and Flip-flops, workout gear, pj's, jeans, Capri pants, a few tops, t-shirts, wrap, zip-up hoodie for walking down to breakfast at the hotel, jewelry pouch, clear zipped pouch from Container Store for excess toiletries (eventually hoping to get a TP19 instead), slippers, and white cotton drawstring bag contains socks and "unmentionables".
> 
> View attachment 3302867
> 
> 
> Trousse 28: conditioner, deodorant, contacts, makeup brushes, etc.
> 
> I love the different size font on your luggage tag. Is the middle largest letter your last name or your middle name? Just wondering how you decided which letter is largest. Thanks.


----------



## Limonata00

Here's whats inside my mono noir twinset : 



RB Empriente cles as my wallet 
RB Mono 6 key holder for my house and car keys
Mono cles for coins and misc cards
Ysl volupte sheer candy
Dior lip maximizer
Marc Jacobs Daisy Bloom rollerball
Iphone 6S

It could fit so much more but this is really all i need for the entire day out [emoji4]


----------



## amesbegonia

Montaigne Clutch in Epi Noir with a Tiffany & Co pick-up slip, Zippy Coin Purse (wallet) and my vernis 6 Key Holder in Amarante. Also fits my iPhone 6 in the slip pocket  but used it to take pic.


----------



## EmLooker

TOBagGirl said:


> EmLooker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a quick trip to San Antonio for a few days with the fam and my Keepall. [emoji7]
> 
> About to be packed inside: Trousse 28, Cosmetic GM, Tory Burch Sandals and Flip-flops, workout gear, pj's, jeans, Capri pants, a few tops, t-shirts, wrap, zip-up hoodie for walking down to breakfast at the hotel, jewelry pouch, clear zipped pouch from Container Store for excess toiletries (eventually hoping to get a TP19 instead), slippers, and white cotton drawstring bag contains socks and "unmentionables".
> 
> View attachment 3302867
> 
> 
> Trousse 28: conditioner, deodorant, contacts, makeup brushes, etc.
> 
> I love the different size font on your luggage tag. Is the middle largest letter your last name or your middle name? Just wondering how you decided which letter is largest. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The middle letter is for my last name. I wanted my true monogram and my SA was happy to do it. I also have my DE agenda and Mono RB key holder done the same way. I love it. For size reference, I believe that the B is the large size and the M and E are the medium size. &#128578; I've attached a photo of my RB key holder so that you can see what it looks like with the foil instead of the blind embossing that I have on the luggage tag.
Click to expand...


----------



## frivofrugalista

Inside nano speedy is an slg party!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside nano speedy is an slg party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306762



Love this party!  Didn't know the nano can hold so much.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Love this party!  Didn't know the nano can hold so much.




Sure can! And the mini pochette accessoires can fit too with some maneuvering.


----------



## OCWifey

EmLooker said:


> DH and I usually try to attend church on Sunday's with our LO, and then follow up with a trip to Costco. My NF GM fits the bill for this all-day affair. [emoji6] Inside today are: TP 26, DE Mini Pochette, Refillable Journal by Graphic Image, Camelback water bottle, Bible, non-LV shawl, and sunglasses. My Sarah wallet in Vernis Amarante is in the zipped pocket, and houses cards, cash, and my iPhone 6+.
> 
> View attachment 3301076
> 
> View attachment 3301077
> 
> 
> TP 26 contains DE agenda pm, hand sanitizer, lotion, business card holder, blotting papers, headache medicine, son's inhaler, protein bar.
> 
> View attachment 3301078
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette contains pen, lip balm, lipstick, lipgloss, eye drops, floss, gum.
> 
> View attachment 3301081
> 
> 
> When I'm finished using my NF for the day, all the contents are emptied, I use a lint brush to gently clean the interior (a little OCD, I know), and then I use two pillows I got at IKEA to place inside the bag, to help keep the shape. &#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3301083
> 
> View attachment 3301084


Very neat! Love your organization! Thanks for sharing


----------



## EmLooker

OCWifey said:


> Very neat! Love your organization! Thanks for sharing




Thank you so much!


----------



## EmLooker

iamminda said:


> love this party!  Didn't know the nano can hold so much.




+1


----------



## MissGeeklyChic

Hello All,

Lately I've been rocking my Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis. I love her to pieces. This is what fits in her. 

Check out my Instagram: missgeeklychic 
for more photos and a link to my YouTube channel for a review in her. 

Xoxo


----------



## daysha

MissGeeklyChic said:


> View attachment 3308179
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Lately I've been rocking my Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis. I love her to pieces. This is what fits in her.
> 
> Check out my Instagram: missgeeklychic
> for more photos and a link to my YouTube channel for a review in her.
> 
> Xoxo


Great use of the space.  I subbed to you.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissGeeklyChic

Thank you so much!!!! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Dee7121

Limonata00 said:


> Here's whats inside my mono noir twinset :
> View attachment 3306141
> 
> 
> RB Empriente cles as my wallet
> RB Mono 6 key holder for my house and car keys
> Mono cles for coins and misc cards
> Ysl volupte sheer candy
> Dior lip maximizer
> Marc Jacobs Daisy Bloom rollerball
> Iphone 6S
> 
> It could fit so much more but this is really all i need for the entire day out [emoji4]


Love the bag! &#9829;


----------



## Limonata00

Dee7121 said:


> Love the bag! [emoji813]




Thanks girl! She is adorable and carefree at the same time &#128578;


----------



## Louisgyal37

New to me noe bb:


----------



## Kitty157

Louisgyal37 said:


> New to me noe bb:



May I ask, what is the round gold item? This is the second one I've seen. Is it a purse holder? If yes who makes it, and do u like it.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Kitty157 said:


> May I ask, what is the round gold item? This is the second one I've seen. Is it a purse holder? If yes who makes it, and do u like it.



It's the clipa, purse holder from purse bling. I like it, it's pretty strong and durable...


----------



## dotty8

Limonata00 said:


> Here's whats inside my mono noir twinset :
> View attachment 3306141
> 
> 
> RB Empriente cles as my wallet
> RB Mono 6 key holder for my house and car keys
> Mono cles for coins and misc cards
> Ysl volupte sheer candy
> Dior lip maximizer
> Marc Jacobs Daisy Bloom rollerball
> Iphone 6S
> 
> It could fit so much more but this is really all i need for the entire day out [emoji4]


 
gorgeous 




booboosh said:


> Macarons from Bottega Louie are in my Louis Vuitton today [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3300209
> View attachment 3300210


 

great choice :greengrin:




shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3286109
> 
> 
> Went out with my Eva Clutch today. I love her so much [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Used my Empriente Cles to store 17 cards, a small lipbalm, cash and coins.
> 
> Monogram key cles to attach my car key and i also have a MAC lipstick, Victoria Secret Lipgloss, a Travalo refillable perfume roll-on and a small pack of Gaviscon (for heartburn) inside the cles
> 
> My Iphone 5s and Iphone6 (used to take these pics)
> 
> View attachment 3286113
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286115




very nice


----------



## MissAdhd

EmLooker said:


> Inside my DE Speedy 30:
> 
> DE mini pochette for DE key cles, floss, gum, lip products, eye drops for contacts, pen.
> 
> Empreinte cosmetic pouch for hand sanitizer, protein bar, hand lotion, Kleenex, blotting papers with mirror, son's inhaler.
> 
> DE Agenda PM (used to take notes).
> 
> Sarah NM Wallet in Vernis Amarante houses cards, cash, and iPhone 6+.
> 
> Not pictured, but I usually also carry a scarf or wrap inside my bag. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3298322
> 
> View attachment 3298323
> 
> View attachment 3298324
> 
> View attachment 3298325
> 
> View attachment 3298326
> 
> View attachment 3298327



Your empreinte pouch is so gorgeous!


----------



## EmLooker

MissAdhd said:


> Your empreinte pouch is so gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## Cinnamon718

Kitty157 said:


> May I ask, what is the round gold item? This is the second one I've seen. Is it a purse holder? If yes who makes it, and do u like it.




I bought my Clipa from Container Store. They're great, I highly recommend them. They're a bit heavy but it's worth having to keep your bag off a dirty floor.


----------



## Cinnamon718

EmLooker said:


> TOBagGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The middle letter is for my last name. I wanted my true monogram and my SA was happy to do it. I also have my DE agenda and Mono RB key holder done the same way. I love it. For size reference, I believe that the B is the large size and the M and E are the medium size. &#128578; I've attached a photo of my RB key holder so that you can see what it looks like with the foil instead of the blind embossing that I have on the luggage tag.
> 
> View attachment 3306379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so smart I love it. Thanks for sharing more photos.  I have a red luggage tag. I just put a big pink A on it.  Wasn't feeling like silver or gold at the time. I kinda wish I had done all 3 initials but there's always next time!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cinnamon718

Forgot to mention I also have a key bell that I embossed in Navy blue. Just wanted to be different.


----------



## sashaj

Inside my alma bb


----------



## phanatvang

sashaj said:


> Inside my alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310818




Love your Alma BB it's too cute.


----------



## Kitty157

TOBagGirl said:


> I bought my Clipa from Container Store. They're great, I highly recommend them. They're a bit heavy but it's worth having to keep your bag off a dirty floor.



Thank you for the info. I just ordered one- it's a clipa2, supposedly lighter than the original.


----------



## Kitty157

Louisgyal37 said:


> It's the clipa, purse holder from purse bling. I like it, it's pretty strong and durable...



Thanks for the info, I just ordered one- clipa2 from Amazon.


----------



## Kmora

I can finally join this thread with my new speedy b 25! 



An almost filled speedy 25



And this is what I had in it:

Shawl from Michael Kors in a Mulberry dustbag (hehe).
Winter gloves
Three cosmetic pouches from DKNY
One cheap croc cosmetic pouch
Clés in DA
ZCP in vernis amarante
Ray ban
Tissues


----------



## Jenergyup

Kmora said:


> I can finally join this thread with my new speedy b 25!
> 
> View attachment 3311166
> 
> An almost filled speedy 25
> 
> View attachment 3311168
> 
> And this is what I had in it:
> 
> Shawl from Michael Kors in a Mulberry dustbag (hehe).
> Winter gloves
> Three cosmetic pouches from DKNY
> One cheap croc cosmetic pouch
> Clés in DA
> ZCP in vernis amarante
> Ray ban
> Tissues




Congratulations! I love this bag- on my wish list! Amazing how much she holds! Enjoy.


----------



## Kmora

Jenergyup said:


> Congratulations! I love this bag- on my wish list! Amazing how much she holds! Enjoy.




Thank! And yes, so much that goes into the speedy 25!! The bag is filled, but stuffed, it could still hold some more things on the top.

I have bigger bags that hold less than the speedy 25. I just love that with the speedy


----------



## Jenergyup

Kmora said:


> Thank! And yes, so much that goes into the speedy 25!! The bag is filled, but stuffed, it could still hold some more things on the top.
> 
> I have bigger bags that hold less than the speedy 25. I just love that with the speedy




I know! They're like clown cars that way!! [emoji594][emoji13]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Kmora said:


> I can finally join this thread with my new speedy b 25!
> 
> View attachment 3311166
> 
> An almost filled speedy 25
> 
> View attachment 3311168
> 
> And this is what I had in it:
> 
> Shawl from Michael Kors in a Mulberry dustbag (hehe).
> Winter gloves
> Three cosmetic pouches from DKNY
> One cheap croc cosmetic pouch
> Clés in DA
> ZCP in vernis amarante
> Ray ban
> Tissues




Wooow i can't believe it holds sooo much .. Thank you for those pics.. The 25 will be perfect for me.. I don't need the 30 ( i considered this size when i get children... ) when i see how much it can fit in the 25 .. I can't wait to get a speedy 25 in damier azur ) need some colour variation in my lv collection even tough i love mono and damier ebene.. Maybe i will get later a mono or danier ebene speedy but fiest i need something in damier azur i will check the b-version out thank again for the great pics .. It' so unbelieveable how much this size can fit .. 
Is the speedy then heavy if you carry it handheld?? Is is possible to carry her handheld with so much stuff in it?


----------



## Kmora

Sandra.AT said:


> Wooow i can't believe it holds sooo much .. Thank you for those pics.. The 25 will be perfect for me.. I don't need the 30 ( i considered this size when i get children... ) when i see how much it can fit in the 25 .. I can't wait to get a speedy 25 in damier azur ) need some colour variation in my lv collection even tough i love mono and damier ebene.. Maybe i will get later a mono or danier ebene speedy but fiest i need something in damier azur i will check the b-version out thank again for the great pics .. It' so unbelieveable how much this size can fit ..
> Is the speedy then heavy if you carry it handheld?? Is is possible to carry her handheld with so much stuff in it?




The speedy b 25 in DA is even more gorgeous!! I was looking at thag bag first but just couldn't buy it since the bag is meant to use with my boy and a DA bag would have me nervous with him haha. But in the future.. 

I actually switched to carry it handheld for a while today since my bag hurts a little bit from the last week (I carried heavy in the wrong way) so I need to switch the carrying position and the speedy b was just perfect for that! I loved carrying it handheld! Even more than crossbody, but the crossbody is just a great alternative and a must for me. It didn't feel heavy at all. I normally carry less than this in a Mulberry Bayswater small buckle and that bag feels much heavier!! (It is handheld only)

So it is very lightweight!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Kmora said:


> The speedy b 25 in DA is even more gorgeous!! I was looking at thag bag first but just couldn't buy it since the bag is meant to use with my boy and a DA bag would have me nervous with him haha. But in the future..
> 
> I actually switched to carry it handheld for a while today since my bag hurts a little bit from the last week (I carried heavy in the wrong way) so I need to switch the carrying position and the speedy b was just perfect for that! I loved carrying it handheld! Even more than crossbody, but the crossbody is just a great alternative and a must for me. It didn't feel heavy at all. I normally carry less than this in a Mulberry Bayswater small buckle and that bag feels much heavier!! (It is handheld only)
> 
> So it is very lightweight!




Thank you for the infos.. I think i will take the classic version in DA and a mono or De bag with the strap.. As i would be afraid or colour transfer which can happen when i carry it on the shoulder thanks for the help


----------



## Kmora

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you for the infos.. I think i will take the classic version in DA and a mono or De bag with the strap.. As i would be afraid or colour transfer which can happen when i carry it on the shoulder thanks for the help



I have been thinking that myself, to have the DA without the strap to avoid color transfer. But just a warning - I have read and heard on youtube several girls regretting that they didn't go for the bandaliére. So please try them out in the store so that you are very sure about it. You can always remove the strap but you can't add the strap (well half true, you could add a seperate strap but then the bag is not so well balanced when carried on the shoulder).


----------



## Kitty157

Rocking my new to me Thames/Tate PM. Holds all of this plus lots of room left for more! 
LV earphone case (fits perfectly in tiny flip phone pocket) 
Coin purse
Mini pouchette (but could hold a TP 19)
Helene wallet (but could hold a large wallet) 
Sunglasses case MM 
Backup peri phone charger 
Claw clip
So impressed with how much this light weight PM size fits comfortably!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Lots of groceries... Mainly fruits and meat, so it's darn heavy. This is the Neverfull GM


----------



## MissAdhd

Kitty157 said:


> May I ask, what is the round gold item? This is the second one I've seen. Is it a purse holder? If yes who makes it, and do u like it.



It's a Clipa and I have one too! Highly recommend it - Bought from their website  a bit pricier than the ones you see in gift shops but it's so sturdy!


----------



## marivic_bec

thisbe said:


> Hi, this is my first post, but I love to watch this thread for new posts and purse inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 3299570
> View attachment 3299571
> View attachment 3299572


lovely collection


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

What's in my Alma this week rose gold and pink


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Always loved looking at this thread but have never done one before so here goes ....


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3313257

View attachment 3313258


----------



## allyloupuppy

dp purse fan said:


> what's in my alma this week rose gold and pink



beautiful!!!


----------



## EmLooker

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Always loved looking at this thread but have never done one before so here goes ....
> 
> View attachment 3313256




Love this! Nicely done. [emoji6]


----------



## EmLooker

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3313257
> 
> View attachment 3313258




Definitely fits a lot! Very pretty collection and new bag!


----------



## EmLooker

Here's what I carried today inside my DE Speedy 30:

Cosmetic GM in Mono, Milla MM clutch for iPhone 6+, Agenda PM in DE, sunglasses, refillable journal by Graphic Image, scarf/wrap.




Inside my Cosmetic GM is my new Epi card holder in Coquelicot. DH was driving today so I didn't need keys.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Always loved looking at this thread but have never done one before so here goes ....
> 
> View attachment 3313256




Love that bag!


----------



## phanatvang

EmLooker said:


> Here's what I carried today inside my DE Speedy 30:
> 
> Cosmetic GM in Mono, Milla MM clutch for iPhone 6+, Agenda PM in DE, sunglasses, refillable journal by Graphic Image, scarf/wrap.
> 
> View attachment 3313404
> 
> 
> Inside my Cosmetic GM is my new Epi card holder in Coquelicot. DH was driving today so I didn't need keys.
> 
> View attachment 3313405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313406




Fits perfectly. Nice.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Love that bag!



Thanks FF .


----------



## Iamminda

EmLooker said:


> Love this! Nicely done. [emoji6]



Thanks.  I can't believe you can fit so much in your speedy.  I love your new coquelitco cardholder.


----------



## Jenergyup

EmLooker said:


> Here's what I carried today inside my DE Speedy 30:
> 
> Cosmetic GM in Mono, Milla MM clutch for iPhone 6+, Agenda PM in DE, sunglasses, refillable journal by Graphic Image, scarf/wrap.
> 
> View attachment 3313404
> 
> 
> Inside my Cosmetic GM is my new Epi card holder in Coquelicot. DH was driving today so I didn't need keys.
> 
> View attachment 3313405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313406




Emlooker- you have mad packing/organizational skills!  I always enjoy your WIMBs! That DE NF one a few posts back was beautiful with that scarf and luggage tag. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EmLooker

Jenergyup said:


> Emlooker- you have mad packing/organizational skills!  I always enjoy your WIMBs! That DE NF one a few posts back was beautiful with that scarf and luggage tag. Thanks for sharing!




Awwww....shucks. [emoji4] Thank you for the lovely comment. My mom used to chuckle at me and ask: " why do you need to carry a bag inside a bag?" Until one day when I organized her pieces for her and she loves it now!


----------



## EmLooker

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I can't believe you can fit so much in your speedy.  I love your new coquelitco cardholder.




You are always so gracious! Thank you - the little cardholder was a gift from DH and is my first Epi piece. &#128578;


----------



## EmLooker

phanatvang said:


> Fits perfectly. Nice.




Thank you!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Always loved looking at this thread but have never done one before so here goes ....
> 
> View attachment 3313256




Great picture! I love your SLGs. 



CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3313257
> 
> View attachment 3313258



You can fit more in there than I would have expected. Looks great!





EmLooker said:


> Here's what I carried today inside my DE Speedy 30:
> 
> Cosmetic GM in Mono, Milla MM clutch for iPhone 6+, Agenda PM in DE, sunglasses, refillable journal by Graphic Image, scarf/wrap.
> 
> View attachment 3313404
> 
> 
> Inside my Cosmetic GM is my new Epi card holder in Coquelicot. DH was driving today so I didn't need keys.
> 
> View attachment 3313405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313406




I am always amazed at how much I can fit in my 30! Everything in your bag looks great!


----------



## karfeu

thisbe said:


> Hi, this is my first post, but I love to watch this thread for new posts and purse inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 3299570
> View attachment 3299571
> View attachment 3299572




oh, this tassel!! [emoji7]


----------



## EmLooker

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Great picture! I love your SLGs.
> 
> 
> 
> You can fit more in there than I would have expected. Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always amazed at how much I can fit in my 30! Everything in your bag looks great!




Thank you! I usually carry one of my NF's bc of my preschooler, but I always feel more feminine carrying my Speedy - such a classic bag!


----------



## supernatcat

+ umbrella if needed.


----------



## Iamminda

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Great picture! I love your SLGs.



Thank you kindly


----------



## Iamminda

supernatcat said:


> View attachment 3313828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + umbrella if needed.



I like your Noe -- looks so new and fresh.


----------



## supernatcat

Iamminda said:


> I like your Noe -- looks so new and fresh.




Thank you very much!  She is indeed pretty fresh. I bought it last Wednesday


----------



## bagjunkie1997

While waiting on my son's practice to end, I thought I'd get a quick shot of what's in my bag [emoji12]





Tiffany eyeglasses case
Pocket agenda cover (used as checkbook cover)
Sunglasses case MM
Notebook
Multicartes 
Pouch from Curieuse wallet
Toiletry 19
Key cles
Pallas compact wallet
Mini pochette 
Not pictured are my phone (used to take the photo) and mono key cles (as it was with the key in the ignition at the time of photo [emoji23])


----------



## EmLooker

bagjunkie1997 said:


> While waiting on my son's practice to end, I thought I'd get a quick shot of what's in my bag [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3314892
> View attachment 3314893
> 
> 
> Tiffany eyeglasses case
> Pocket agenda cover (used as checkbook cover)
> Sunglasses case MM
> Notebook
> Multicartes
> Pouch from Curieuse wallet
> Toiletry 19
> Key cles
> Pallas compact wallet
> Mini pochette
> Not pictured are my phone (used to take the photo) and mono key cles (as it was with the key in the ignition at the time of photo [emoji23])




Love all of it!


----------



## Jenergyup

EmLooker said:


> Awwww....shucks. [emoji4] Thank you for the lovely comment. My mom used to chuckle at me and ask: " why do you need to carry a bag inside a bag?" Until one day when I organized her pieces for her and she loves it now!




It is a gift for sure! [emoji272]

I think that's why I love bags so much (either bags with TONS of compartments or bag organizers) as everything has its place. That level of organization brings some peace and tranquility even in a busy, chaotic world. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Iamminda

bagjunkie1997 said:


> While waiting on my son's practice to end, I thought I'd get a quick shot of what's in my bag [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3314892
> View attachment 3314893
> 
> 
> Tiffany eyeglasses case
> Pocket agenda cover (used as checkbook cover)
> Sunglasses case MM
> Notebook
> Multicartes
> Pouch from Curieuse wallet
> Toiletry 19
> Key cles
> Pallas compact wallet
> Mini pochette
> Not pictured are my phone (used to take the photo) and mono key cles (as it was with the key in the ignition at the time of photo [emoji23])



Love your SC and colorful SLGs.


----------



## sacha1009

What type of bag is that...so look beautiful. .


----------



## bagjunkie1997

^^ Thank you. It's the LV Sofia Coppola in the color Galet.


----------



## Isis23

Today I bought the new released Croisette Azur and checked, what fits inside. For me it was important, that my big Vogue Sunglasses case fits and it does. I put inside this little bag without problems: Zippy Coin Purse, Sunglasses, Cles, tissues, phone and a small lether case with Lipstick, comb, and some other little things.


----------



## EmLooker

Isis23 said:


> Today I bought the new released Croisette Azur and checked, what fits inside. For me it was important, that my big Vogue Sunglasses case fits and it does. I put inside this little bag without problems: Zippy Coin Purse, Sunglasses, Cles, tissues, phone and a small lether case with Lipstick, comb, and some other little things.




Beautiful! Love all the colors. Your Kleenex looks like Stephen Sprouse!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Getting ready for lunch with friends


----------



## maggielong

BlaCkIriS said:


> Getting ready for lunch with friends




Always amazed how much it can fit in the Alma BB.


----------



## Donauwaller

Isis23 said:


> Today I bought the new released Croisette Azur and checked, what fits inside. For me it was important, that my big Vogue Sunglasses case fits and it does. I put inside this little bag without problems: Zippy Coin Purse, Sunglasses, Cles, tissues, phone and a small lether case with Lipstick, comb, and some other little things.




Wow!! Having my eyes on this beauty and glad to see it really holds a lot [emoji7]. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Isis23

Donauwaller said:


> Wow!! Having my eyes on this beauty and glad to see it really holds a lot [emoji7]. Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome!


----------



## pinkloverme

This may be the cutest speedy I've ever seen omg


----------



## pinkloverme

Isis23 said:


> Today I bought the new released Croisette Azur and checked, what fits inside. For me it was important, that my big Vogue Sunglasses case fits and it does. I put inside this little bag without problems: Zippy Coin Purse, Sunglasses, Cles, tissues, phone and a small lether case with Lipstick, comb, and some other little things.


Love your bag so much!!


----------



## Isis23

EmLooker said:


> Beautiful! Love all the colors. Your Kleenex looks like Stephen Sprouse!


 You are right, funny, didn't realise the Sprouse like pattern, yet .


----------



## EmLooker

Isis23 said:


> You are right, funny, didn't realise the Sprouse like pattern, yet .




[emoji8]


----------



## Daxfjc

BlaCkIriS said:


> Getting ready for lunch with friends


Love this bag and I have been eyeing for a moment. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Lilylovelv




----------



## EmLooker

Lilylovelv said:


> View attachment 3318527
> View attachment 3318528




Love all of this! Colorful SLG's, great bag, wonderful organization!


----------



## Freudian1

lilylovelv said:


> View attachment 3318527
> View attachment 3318528



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Lilylovelv

Freudian1 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Lilylovelv

EmLooker said:


> Love all of this! Colorful SLG's, great bag, wonderful organization!




Thank you!!!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Isis23 said:


> Today I bought the new released Croisette Azur and checked, what fits inside. For me it was important, that my big Vogue Sunglasses case fits and it does. I put inside this little bag without problems: Zippy Coin Purse, Sunglasses, Cles, tissues, phone and a small lether case with Lipstick, comb, and some other little things.



Lovely!!!  What color is your ZCP?


----------



## Isis23

cupcakegirl said:


> Lovely!!!  What color is your ZCP?


The color of my ZCP is Coral, it was a seasonal one.


----------



## cupcakegirl

deleted


----------



## cupcakegirl

Isis23 said:


> The color of my ZCP is Coral, it was a seasonal one.



Thanks for the info... it's a lovely color!  
I wish they made the epi ZCP in more colors...


----------



## Rose71

EmLooker said:


> Love all of this! Colorful SLG's, great bag, wonderful organization!


I agreeawesome


----------



## Limonata00

What's in my new Siena PM?




Sunnies
Mini pochette
Mono cles
6 key holder in RB
Victorine wallet in RB


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iris Twinset


----------



## Donauwaller

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset




ADORABLE!!
Is that on the left a clès in iris? I so wish they would bring the denim clès to Europe, I love blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Donauwaller said:


> ADORABLE!!
> Is that on the left a clès in iris? I so wish they would bring the denim clès to Europe, I love blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Yes it is! I wish North America got the midnight blue, I would love that colour!!!
I can't believe you guys didn't get the denim.


----------



## Donauwaller

frivofrugalista said:


> Yes it is! I wish North America got the midnight blue, I would love that colour!!!
> I can't believe you guys didn't get the denim.




We don't have midnight blue, either, only had the infini in 2014(?). But my hopes are high, as we already have one or two bags in denim.
I know of one boutique, though, that has ONE in poppy, so maybe if I'll get too desperate...[emoji41].


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset




Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset



Love all these!  I will take them all when you get tired of them .


----------



## frivofrugalista

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Wow!



Thank you, an obsession is an understatement![emoji170]



Iamminda said:


> Love all these!  I will take them all when you get tired of them .



Haha, I know where to find you[emoji6]


----------



## ___roxanne

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset


&#128525; so beautiful! They look so good together! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frivofrugalista

___roxanne said:


> [emoji7] so beautiful! They look so good together!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset



Oh wow....love all the slgs and the twinset. So pretty &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## frivofrugalista

BlaCkIriS said:


> Oh wow....love all the slgs and the twinset. So pretty [emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks[emoji170][emoji4]


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset



Beautiful bag & contents! I especially love that your pen is blue


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful bag & contents! I especially love that your pen is blue




Haha! Thank you, actually it's my business pen so you know it HAD to be blue.


----------



## annagirly

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset


I love it!!! Blue is my favorite color!


----------



## frivofrugalista

annagirly said:


> I love it!!! Blue is my favorite color!




Thank you, mine too![emoji170]


----------



## JadaStormy

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset


Beautiful blues!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

JadaStormy said:


> Beautiful blues!!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset



So blue&#128521;&#128514;&#128079;&#127997;


----------



## frivofrugalista

uhpharm01 said:


> So blue[emoji6][emoji23][emoji122]&#127997;




[emoji23]wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## uhpharm01

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji23]wouldn't have it any other way!



Blue is just very pretty color. &#128522;


----------



## wintersun

In my Alma bb Rose ballerine.... 4 key holder vernis amarante and azur mini pochette


----------



## Camaro Chic

My Denim NF MM is toting the grenade V pochette for my makeup, Fuchsia Multicartes, Chanel sunnies and case, MC Noir mirror, Damier Infini Paillettes zippy, VIC Bordeaux clemence leather card holder, Fuchsia 6 key holder and my luggage tag in purple which is my keychain of choice, and she's wearing the blue V charm


----------



## italianlolita

DP PURSE FAN said:


> What's in my Alma this week rose gold and pink




I had a horrendous day from hell at work...but your bag made me smile!! Where did you get the pouches and the little champagne pouch?


----------



## EmLooker

wintersun said:


> In my Alma bb Rose ballerine.... 4 key holder vernis amarante and azur mini pochette




Looks great together!


----------



## EmLooker

Camaro Chic said:


> My Denim NF MM is toting the grenade V pochette for my makeup, Fuchsia Multicartes, Chanel sunnies and case, MC Noir mirror, Damier Infini Paillettes zippy, VIC Bordeaux clemence leather card holder, Fuchsia 6 key holder and my luggage tag in purple which is my keychain of choice, and she's wearing the blue V charm




The luggage tag key chain is a cute idea.


----------



## Nahr999

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30027043


----------



## altigirl88

Apelila said:


>



What is your keyholder? And which Ford do you have?


----------



## Camaro Chic

EmLooker said:


> The luggage tag key chain is a cute idea.



TY! I have a rainbow of colours and i use one for each set of keys. I give them as wedding gifts too with the new couple's initials.


----------



## hem

My Favourite MM


----------



## Donauwaller

Camaro Chic said:


> TY! I have a rainbow of colours and i use one for each set of keys. I give them as wedding gifts too with the new couple's initials.




Now that's a lovely idea!! I wasn't even aware they come in such a variety of colors! If you find the time - I'd LOVE to see a picture of your tag family - for inspiration...[emoji41]. Tia


----------



## EmLooker

donauwaller said:


> now that's a lovely idea!! I wasn't even aware they come in such a variety of colors! If you find the time - i'd love to see a picture of your tag family - for inspiration...[emoji41]. Tia




+1


----------



## EmLooker

Camaro Chic said:


> TY! I have a rainbow of colours and i use one for each set of keys. I give them as wedding gifts too with the new couple's initials.




Such a lovely gift idea. I got one for my realtor as a "thank you," and she loved it. Personalized gifts are always so special.


----------



## PrincessAvery

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3320011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Twinset


So pretty, I love all the blue


----------



## frivofrugalista

PrincessAvery said:


> So pretty, I love all the blue




Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## Kmora

Not much in my LV since it is the Pallas Clutch! 



But it fits the most important essentials:


ZCP
Key pouch
iPhone 6 (not in picture)

Clould also fit a lipstick or similar. Bag is not stuffed with these things but far from much space left haha.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

What I was carrying yesterday in my Montaigne. It's raining today, so time for a bag switch!


----------



## Donauwaller

Kmora said:


> Not much in my LV since it is the Pallas Clutch!
> View attachment 3328790
> 
> 
> But it fits the most important essentials:
> View attachment 3328791
> 
> ZCP
> Key pouch
> iPhone 6 (not in picture)
> 
> Clould also fit a lipstick or similar. Bag is not stuffed with these things but far from much space left haha.




Does it have the two outside slip pockets like the large and the BB, if so, do you use them?
I really like the Pallas style, monogram with black is just perfect [emoji7]!!


----------



## Kmora

Donauwaller said:


> Does it have the two outside slip pockets like the large and the BB, if so, do you use them?
> I really like the Pallas style, monogram with black is just perfect [emoji7]!!




It has a pocket on one side  



It is slightly larger than the bag the SAs carry  that's what convinced me 

The bag is new so have only used it twice but never the little pocket. Probably will in the future since it fits my phone (iPhone 6) nicely


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3328830
> 
> 
> What I was carrying yesterday in my Montaigne. It's raining today, so time for a bag switch!


Love this picture, i'm going to follow you on Insta


----------



## tiffanylyman

What's in my speedy 30 &#128188;&#128149; https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kswLhND5RQo


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ELLENSUMMERS said:


> Love this picture, i'm going to follow you on Insta




Thanks! What's your Instagram name?


----------



## Jenergyup

tiffanylyman said:


> What's in my speedy 30 [emoji161][emoji177] https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kswLhND5RQo




Hi! Love this video! This is one of the videos that got me into LV! Thanks!


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thanks! What's your Instagram name?



@cashmerepages


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ELLENSUMMERS said:


> @cashmerepages




I followed you as well. Great pictures and great bags!


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I followed you as well. Great pictures and great bags!



Thank you  I loved your page too!


----------



## Limonata00

My bag squad this weekend. [emoji162]


----------



## new_to_lv

Inside my Saumur Flore Sofia Coppola. It fits a lot!! 
This is what I keep on the front of the bag:
Mini pochette
Zcp
4 ring key cley
Sunglases
IPhone6 plus




And in the back:
Pochette
Small umbrella




There is still a lot of room for more...


----------



## Limonata00

new_to_lv said:


> Inside my Saumur Flore Sofia Coppola. It fits a lot!!
> This is what I keep on the front of the bag:
> Mini pochette
> Zcp
> 4 ring key cley
> Sunglases
> IPhone6 plus
> View attachment 3330410
> 
> View attachment 3330411
> 
> And in the back:
> Pochette
> Small umbrella
> View attachment 3330412
> 
> View attachment 3330413
> 
> There is still a lot of room for more...
> View attachment 3330414




Omg! Such beauty! The color is to die for


----------



## Iamminda

new_to_lv said:


> Inside my Saumur Flore Sofia Coppola. It fits a lot!!
> This is what I keep on the front of the bag:
> Mini pochette
> Zcp
> 4 ring key cley
> Sunglases
> IPhone6 plus
> View attachment 3330410
> 
> View attachment 3330411
> 
> And in the back:
> Pochette
> Small umbrella
> View attachment 3330412
> 
> View attachment 3330413
> 
> There is still a lot of room for more...
> View attachment 3330414



Love the blue inside lining!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Limonata00 said:


> View attachment 3330380
> 
> My bag squad this weekend. [emoji162]




Love your interior!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Inside my nano Noe in blueberry


----------



## Kmora

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside my nano Noe in blueberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331394



Oh, this is so cute! the first noe that I like haha. The blueberry color is magical!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kmora said:


> Oh, this is so cute! the first noe that I like haha. The blueberry color is magical!




Lol my first and only Noe most likely. Yes the blue is amazing!


----------



## Kmora

frivofrugalista said:


> Lol my first and only Noe most likely. Yes the blue is amazing!



Is the opening possible to close completely or is it always a little bit open (if so - how much?)?. Really really liked this over cute bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kmora said:


> Is the opening possible to close completely or is it always a little bit open (if so - how much?)?. Really really liked this over cute bag!




Doesn't close completely BT I purposely tied it this way so I can easily access it. This is how far it closes.m, the less you have in the smaller the opening.


----------



## LemonDrop

Inside my pochette. I carry my milla clutch as that is what I use as my everyday wallet and it gets moved from bag to bag. Also two lippies and my iPhone 6 with thin case. Some other miscellaneous items. I use this when I need just a bit more room than what I have in my Milla.


----------



## LemonDrop

Everything spread out.


----------



## LemonDrop

Items inside my Milla pulled out. My credit cards and ID in the card holder and my cash in a little Japanese money envelope that I cut for my needs and used some packing tape to make it a little more durable. The inside of the Milla is a cream suede so trying to keep clean.


----------



## Rain1984

I just bought a pink liner for my bag and inside is my cell and sad wallet that isn't an LV (yet) and wifi connector, and a folded up reusable shopping bag. This is basically all I really need, which makes me wonder if a Speedy Nano would be better than a Speedy 25...


----------



## LemonDrop

Hubby always kids me that I have LV in my LV in my LV. Cheeky hubby.


----------



## LemonDrop

Rain1984 said:


> I just bought a pink liner for my bag and inside is my cell and sad wallet that isn't an LV (yet) and wifi connector, and a folded up reusable shopping bag. This is basically all I really need, which makes me wonder if a Speedy Nano would be better than a Speedy 25...



The speedy nano gives you no room to grow. Get a cute cosmetic pouch and put a few toiletries in it. Mints, floss sticks and maybe a gloss. It will fill up your 25 with cuteness.


----------



## Isis23

I just tried what I will carry in my Jungle NF, when I first will take her out.




Inside the NF pochette: e-book reader
Longchamp cosmetic case in Pudre leather
Ilustré Mini Pochette (keys, pen, gum...)
Vogue Sunglasses with case
Zippy Multicartes Fuchsia
Zippy Coin Purse Epi Coral
Brush
Tissues
Shopping bag


----------



## jillyfish108

Here's what's in my twice


----------



## ali74

new_to_lv said:


> Inside my Saumur Flore Sofia Coppola. It fits a lot!!
> This is what I keep on the front of the bag:
> Mini pochette
> Zcp
> 4 ring key cley
> Sunglases
> IPhone6 plus
> View attachment 3330410
> 
> View attachment 3330411
> 
> And in the back:
> Pochette
> Small umbrella
> View attachment 3330412
> 
> View attachment 3330413
> 
> There is still a lot of room for more...
> View attachment 3330414


that bag is s.t.u.n.n.i.n.g.


----------



## Awbrumle

Inside my toiletry 26


----------



## bh4me

Inside my Alma BB...
+phone


----------



## Kmora

bh4me said:


> Inside my Alma BB...
> 
> +phone




Don't do this to me! The Alma in blueberry is TDF!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Rani

bh4me said:


> Inside my Alma BB...
> +phone



All of it is gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

bh4me said:


> Inside my Alma BB...
> 
> +phone




Love[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Heading out to run some errands on this beautiful sunny day [emoji295]
+ iPhone


----------



## llovescuteshoes

bh4me said:


> Inside my Alma BB...
> 
> +phone




Beautiful colour choices [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## BBNJ

bh4me said:


> Inside my Alma BB...
> +phone



Must. Have. This. Bag.  Congrats it's stunning.


----------



## bh4me

Kmora said:


> Don't do this to me! The Alma in blueberry is TDF!! Gorgeous!!



ha! I was weak and gave in  



Rani said:


> All of it is gorgeous!





frivofrugalista said:


> Love[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]





llovescuteshoes said:


> Beautiful colour choices [emoji108]&#127996;





BBNJ said:


> Must. Have. This. Bag.  Congrats it's stunning.



Thank you!!


----------



## merekat703

frivofrugalista said:


> Inside my nano Noe in blueberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331394




Very pretty!


----------



## merekat703

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3328830
> 
> 
> What I was carrying yesterday in my Montaigne. It's raining today, so time for a bag switch!




Love it all!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Love this! and the pink


----------



## Trudysmom

llovescuteshoes said:


> Heading out to run some errands on this beautiful sunny day [emoji295]
> + iPhone
> 
> View attachment 3335594


Your Cherry bag is so pretty. My Cherry Speedy is my favorite.


----------



## bh4me

llovescuteshoes said:


> Heading out to run some errands on this beautiful sunny day [emoji295]
> + iPhone
> 
> View attachment 3335594



Amazing, I did not think all that can fit in the bag  I love seeing the bucket bag. The cherries on yours are so cute! Mine (regular mono) was my first lv.


----------



## jillyfish108

Finally nice weather and I'm brave enough to take this beauty out!!!


----------



## bh4me

It's an alma bb week for me  Inside my chain flower... +phone


----------



## Sandra.AT

bh4me said:


> It's an alma bb week for me  Inside my chain flower... +phone




Wow the alma looks soooo goood better than on the pics from the lv website
This bags is sooo gorgeous ... Congratulations enjoy it


----------



## jillyfish108

bh4me said:


> It's an alma bb week for me  Inside my chain flower... +phone




LOVE this bag!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; on my wish list for sure!!!!


----------



## bh4me

Sandra.AT said:


> Wow the alma looks soooo goood better than on the pics from the lv website
> This bags is sooo gorgeous ... Congratulations enjoy it


 
Thank you! The web site pics do not do justice at all. So different irl


----------



## bh4me

jillyfish108 said:


> LOVE this bag!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; on my wish list for sure!!!!


 

Thanks! I can't stop staring at it...lol


----------



## Friesoverguys

bh4me said:


> Inside my Alma BB...
> +phone


----------



## Louisgyal37

bh4me said:


> It's an alma bb week for me  Inside my chain flower... +phone



Now that is one sexy alma 
Love love love!!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Wimc


----------



## Sandra.AT

favorite mm fits one fullsized wallter and one small but thick men wallet my iphone 6s and my lipbalm


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Trudysmom said:


> Your Cherry bag is so pretty. My Cherry Speedy is my favorite.




I love seeing other cherry bags & slg's [emoji4] post a pic when you decide to use it again!


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Louisgyal37 said:


> Wimc




That scarf matches so well with the Azur canvas and the illusion pochette [emoji177] just beautiful.


----------



## Louisgyal37

llovescuteshoes said:


> That scarf matches so well with the Azur canvas and the illusion pochette [emoji177] just beautiful.



Thank u!! The map bandeaus are my favorite!!!


----------



## ame

Louisgyal37 said:


> Wimc


Loving that iris (or midnight?) cles.


----------



## jillyfish108

it's a speedy Sunday


----------



## Trudysmom

jillyfish108 said:


> View attachment 3337644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a speedy Sunday


So pretty. I love Speedy's. Very nice SLG's also.


----------



## jillyfish108

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty. I love Speedy's. Very nice SLG's also.



Thank you I know I'm a bit matchy matchy


----------



## lynnb

Retiro Poppy

I love this thread, so thought I would join in. Still lots of room all the same contents as just removed from mono Speedy B 25.


----------



## Sandra.AT

What i carried today with my mews to work


----------



## ozelulu

frivofrugalista said:


> Lol my first and only Noe most likely. Yes the blue is amazing!


Love your wallet - what kind is it?


----------



## frivofrugalista

ozelulu said:


> Love your wallet - what kind is it?




The blue? It's the denim cles


----------



## Trudysmom

llovescuteshoes said:


> I love seeing other cherry bags & slg's [emoji4] post a pic when you decide to use it again!


I took my Cherry Speedy out today.


----------



## missconvy

jillyfish108 said:


> View attachment 3337644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a speedy Sunday


Looks like it's a monogram Sunday  Love that mono strap on there!


----------



## jillyfish108

missconvy said:


> Looks like it's a monogram Sunday  Love that mono strap on there!




Oh you are right!! I should have said mono Sunday!!! [emoji2] thank you - that strap has been a great purchase for me


----------



## bluehandbag2345

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3338238
> View attachment 3338239
> View attachment 3338240
> 
> What i carried today with my mews to work




Very pretty handbag. I was wondering what is the name of your LV?


----------



## ozelulu

Yes, thanks *frivofrugalista* - I adore it


----------



## Sandra.AT

bluehandbag2345 said:


> Very pretty handbag. I was wondering what is the name of your LV?




Thank you.. It is called "mews" .. It was a seasonal release for this year and is not available anymore i think..


----------



## frivofrugalista

ozelulu said:


> Yes, thanks *frivofrugalista* - I adore it




You're welcome!


----------



## Limonata00

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Cherry Speedy out today.




It looks so fresh! Vachetta looks soo good here


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Cherry Speedy out today.




Looks brand new! Beauty [emoji4]


----------



## tweeety

I carry way too much stuff in my Neverfull [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]





I clean out my bag and found so much sunglasses [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] I cannot leave without one!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

tweeety said:


> I carry way too much stuff in my Neverfull [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> View attachment 3342246
> 
> View attachment 3342247
> 
> 
> I clean out my bag and found so much sunglasses [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] I cannot leave without one!!! [emoji23][emoji23]




Wow! 4 pairs of glasses and 3 agendas! That's great! LOL


----------



## tweeety

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Wow! 4 pairs of glasses and 3 agendas! That's great! LOL




I know right!! I don't know why I have four pairs in there!!!! Omg! Every time I do a bag clean I always find so much stuff that I just throw it in there and that's it [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] only two agendas actually (pm & mm) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cherry LV so cute!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Limonata00 said:


> It looks so fresh! Vachetta looks soo good here





tweeety said:


> I carry way too much stuff in my Neverfull [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> View attachment 3342246
> 
> View attachment 3342247
> 
> 
> I clean out my bag and found so much sunglasses [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] I cannot leave without one!!! [emoji23][emoji23]




I love it!:urock:


----------



## Limonata00

Sunday!


----------



## acjoy

Limonata00 said:


> Sunday!
> View attachment 3343787



I love the agenda!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Limonata00 said:


> Sunday!
> View attachment 3343787




Love them all!


----------



## emilie_x

Limonata00 said:


> Sunday!
> View attachment 3343787



So cute!!


----------



## portia86

Yesterday's beauty [emoji170][emoji170] Sarah wallet, Mini pouchette key cles


----------



## portia86

Limonata00 said:


> Sunday!
> View attachment 3343787




Super pretty I was also using mine yesterday [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Limonata00

portia86 said:


> Yesterday's beauty [emoji170][emoji170] Sarah wallet, Mini pouchette key cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343946
> View attachment 3343947




Bag twins!!!


----------



## Limonata00

acjoy said:


> I love the agenda!!!







frivofrugalista said:


> Love them all!







emilie_x said:


> So cute!!




Thanks ladies! Hope yall are having a fab weekend [emoji484]


----------



## Iamminda

Limonata00 said:


> Sunday!
> View attachment 3343787



Cute pic!  Like how you made a smiley face with the sunnies and chain .


----------



## Limonata00

Iamminda said:


> Cute pic!  Like how you made a smiley face with the sunnies and chain .




Girl!!! U noticed the smiley face &#129299;


----------



## ozelulu

Hilarious!  I love all those sunnies


----------



## PinkySpeedy

neverfull GM


----------



## EmLooker

PinkySpeedy said:


> View attachment 3344902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neverfull GM




Looks great!


----------



## merekat703

My alma pm


----------



## Kmora

frivofrugalista said:


> Doesn't close completely BT I purposely tied it this way so I can easily access it. This is how far it closes.m, the less you have in the smaller the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331569



I am thinking of buying this bag haha, your pictures are too cute 

Do you think it will fit iPhone 6 (not plus), key pouch and ZCP? and still be able to close it somehow?


----------



## kadelle

Deleted post (wrong thread)


----------



## Michellekw

Wow!


----------



## Cl_vanellope

Limonata00 said:


> Sunday!
> View attachment 3343787




Love this agenda!!! May I ask where did you get it??


----------



## Limonata00

Cl_vanellope said:


> Love this agenda!!! May I ask where did you get it??




I got really lucky on this one. I got it preloved from an ex LV collector(she moved on to chanel) . It was barely used and pristine cream colored interior. She sold it to me for a really good price, with all the original inclusions even the gold leafed inserts and address book. [emoji7]

It's  from the PM Malle Blanche (white trunks) collection in 2008 i think. &#129299;

I like the trunks animation more than the evasion ones. Hopefully, LV will have them back soon


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kmora said:


> I am thinking of buying this bag haha, your pictures are too cute
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it will fit iPhone 6 (not plus), key pouch and ZCP? and still be able to close it somehow?




Oh definitely. I have an iPhone 6, and it fits. Those 3 items will definitely fit in!


----------



## jayohwhy

What's in my favorite mm- Vegas edition 

iPad mini
iPhone 6s Plus
Two shots 
Mophie battery pack and mini lightning cable 
Gucci card case/ coin purse and cash
Kay Von d liquid lipstick
Marc Jacobs eyeliner
Softlips
Mirror compact
Reusable bag
Pen
Bath and body works antibac
Mini mini le occitane lotion
Car keys

I love this bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Annelb2003




----------



## shazreeyanas




----------



## thatbagchick30




----------



## thatbagchick30

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3349213
> View attachment 3349214



Lovely!


----------



## EmLooker

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3347999




Absolutely darling.


----------



## EmLooker

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3349213
> View attachment 3349214




This bag is on my wish list. Looks great with your mono strap!


----------



## EmLooker

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3348568




Tres chic!


----------



## Annelb2003

EmLooker said:


> Tres chic!




Thank you EmLooker!x


----------



## img

Inside my St Germain MM!


----------



## Iamminda

img said:


> Inside my St Germain MM!



A lot of beautiful stuff to look at.  Btw, I like your signature line saying.


----------



## EmLooker

img said:


> Inside my St Germain MM!




Perfect organization - I love it!


----------



## img

Iamminda said:


> A lot of beautiful stuff to look at.  Btw, I like your signature line saying.



Thank you!!


----------



## img

EmLooker said:


> Perfect organization - I love it!



My DH says, it looks like Louis Vuitton threw up inside your purse!  LOL!!


----------



## clinkenwar

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3349213
> View attachment 3349214



I love your bag! It's adorable! May I ask, what size is your agenda? I like the look of it!


----------



## Kouralakko




----------



## EmLooker

Kouralakko said:


> View attachment 3350544




Gorgeous pic - I love it!


----------



## pquiles

Colorful mother's day.


----------



## acjoy

I just bought the kinsington but I have to say I can easily overstuff it so Im trying to keep it simple LOL


----------



## bookgirl1972




----------



## EmLooker

bookgirl1972 said:


> View attachment 3351794




Love. [emoji7]


----------



## ai5hah

bookgirl1972 said:


> View attachment 3351794




Everything looks so pretty in ur bag!


----------



## kix55

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3349213
> View attachment 3349214



I love this shoulder strap that you have for your bag! Is this a customized strap?  I'd love to get one too for one of my speeds.


----------



## Dawn

acjoy said:


> I just bought the kinsington but I have to say I can easily overstuff it so Im trying to keep it simple LOL



I love that bag sooooo much. Gorgeous! That gold V adds so much to the bag!


----------



## jayohwhy

Last night I was thisclose to ordering a samorga for my favorite but didn't want it to be too crowded and didn't feel like paying $60 for one. So I cut up an old purseket I had and put it in. I'm in love! My husband said I'm a cannibal. haha.


----------



## Miso5oup

jayohwhy said:


> Last night I was thisclose to ordering a samorga for my favorite but didn't want it to be too crowded and didn't feel like paying $60 for one. So I cut up an old purseket I had and put it in. I'm in love! My husband said I'm a cannibal. haha.




Nice! And it fits a mini ipad too!


----------



## Dawn

jayohwhy said:


> Last night I was thisclose to ordering a samorga for my favorite but didn't want it to be too crowded and didn't feel like paying $60 for one. So I cut up an old purseket I had and put it in. I'm in love! My husband said I'm a cannibal. haha.




Great idea!


----------



## bookgirl1972

ai5hah said:


> Everything looks so pretty in ur bag!





EmLooker said:


> Love. [emoji7]



Thank you! What's truly bizarre is that I'm not even a fan of pink--I wear dark, minimalist clothes--and swore I'd never buy a Neverfull. Well, I now have new spring/summer cheerful outfits, and two NF GMs. :lolots:


----------



## lily16

These are the main three things I usually brought along in my neverfull mm. The mini pochette holds my iphone 6 and usb card. While the neverfull pouch holds tissue, mints, hair tie, namecard holder, bbw antibac, and my apartment card. 
The inside pocket of the bag is where i put my keys, charger cable, and a bag holder. I use the MK wallet for cash, card and id. 

Sometimes i also add a scarf and a cosmetic pouch inside if i need to touch up.


----------



## cajhingle

SLG party [emoji4]


----------



## EmLooker

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3354520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg party [emoji4]




love!


----------



## Ape

PinkySpeedy said:


> View attachment 3344902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neverfull GM


Is that a hobonichi planner inside your agenda?? If so, what size agenda are you using? Love it!


----------



## PinkySpeedy

Ape said:


> Is that a hobonichi planner inside your agenda?? If so, what size agenda are you using? Love it!


yes it is a hobonichi in a desk agenda


----------



## mugenprincess

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3348568



Is that the toiletry 15 you have?  Do you find it useful?




jayohwhy said:


> What's in my favorite mm- Vegas edition
> 
> iPad mini
> iPhone 6s Plus
> Two shots
> Mophie battery pack and mini lightning cable
> Gucci card case/ coin purse and cash
> Kay Von d liquid lipstick
> Marc Jacobs eyeliner
> Softlips
> Mirror compact
> Reusable bag
> Pen
> Bath and body works antibac
> Mini mini le occitane lotion
> Car keys
> 
> I love this bag!



Wow, it fits so much!  How do you like the gucci coin purse thing? Does it fit a lot?


----------



## EmLooker

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3354520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLG party [emoji4]




P.S. Would love to know how you use your SLG's.


----------



## Ape

PinkySpeedy said:


> yes it is a hobonichi in a desk agenda


I love it- so pretty!!


----------



## cajhingle

EmLooker said:


> P.S. Would love to know how you use your SLG's.



mini pochette for misc stuff/ knick knacks/ 'catch all'
toiletry 15- all about make up
cles- gift cards, store cards
nv pochette- receipts
wallet- $, cc
thanks for letting me share&#128516;


----------



## Scooch

Just a shot of the inside of my NF azur with my new organizer I just got from eBay


----------



## juicygirl82

Scooch said:


> Just a shot of the inside of my NF azur with my new organizer I just got from eBay
> View attachment 3355159



Love! I also have that same Victoria's Secret makeup bag and the NF DA RB &#128522;


----------



## Scooch

juicygirl82 said:


> Love! I also have that same Victoria's Secret makeup bag and the NF DA RB [emoji4]




We are definitely bag twins and accessory twins!!!!


----------



## shazreeyanas

What's in my Speedy B25


----------



## Cinnamon718

shazreeyanas said:


> View attachment 3355376
> 
> What's in my Speedy B25




Have they made the opening on the 25 larger? That looks way wider than on my 25b.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Carrying a light bag today! My new Insolite makes me happy every time I see it inside the Watercolor though


----------



## tolliv

In my mini pochette today.


----------



## portia86

Last night..


----------



## EmLooker

tolliv said:


> In my mini pochette today.




Love!


----------



## Annelb2003

mugenprincess said:


> Is that the toiletry 15 you have?  Do you find it useful?
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. I love it. It's ideal for carrying make-up essentials and small accessories. It also fits into most smaller size bags as well!


----------



## jayohwhy

mugenprincess said:


> Wow, it fits so much!  How do you like the gucci coin purse thing? Does it fit a lot?



I love my gucci card case. I fell in love with the blooms print and wanted something lightweight and pretty. I can fit about 7 credit cards and $2 worth of change. I do keep my bills folded up in the pocket of my favorite with other coupons, etc, but when I used to put my cards in there they ran the risk of sliding out so I got the card case.


----------



## Aly rangel

Greatness


----------



## Kirkland

llovescuteshoes said:


> Heading out to run some errands on this beautiful sunny day [emoji295]
> + iPhone
> 
> View attachment 3335594


I love your phone. physical keyboards are a million times better than virtual ones


----------



## LVoeletters

I also have a nars dustbag from one of their powders I keep emergency stuff in + a Cartier dustbag for my jewelry but I figured no one wanted to see that lol. Also forgot to include my keys but it's just on a Pom Pom. Nothing special. 

I need a new cosmetic bag desperately. Haven't figured out what I am looking for though. Also haven't found a 6 key holder yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## luv2bling

bookgirl1972 said:


> View attachment 3351794




"Pretty in Pink"


----------



## kcmo

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3365346
> View attachment 3365347
> View attachment 3365348
> 
> I also have a nars dustbag from one of their powders I keep emergency stuff in + a Cartier dustbag for my jewelry but I figured no one wanted to see that lol. Also forgot to include my keys but it's just on a Pom Pom. Nothing special.
> 
> I need a new cosmetic bag desperately. Haven't figured out what I am looking for though. Also haven't found a 6 key holder yet. Hopefully soon.



Assume you use the Empreinte cles as a wallet?


----------



## daisy92

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


So cute!


----------



## LVoeletters

kcmo said:


> Assume you use the Empreinte cles as a wallet?




Yep, i put most used cards inside and then the lesser used in the zip pocket. Sometimes I put my car key on it and a StarWars key chain lol. I try to use Apple Pay whenever I can. I just ordered that coin purse that is pictured  to use with the cles but it's way too big I think. I wanted something small/slim to hold coins. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## kcmo

LVoeletters said:


> Yep, i put most used cards inside and then the lesser used in the zip pocket. Sometimes I put my car key on it and a StarWars key chain lol. I try to use Apple Pay whenever I can. I just ordered that coin purse that is pictured  to use with the cles but it's way too big I think. I wanted something small/slim to hold coins. Back to the drawing board.



I really need to set up Apple Pay!


----------



## Sparklett22

Try to put as little as possible in this huge NF.


----------



## cupcakegirl

^ Me too!


----------



## luv2bling

cupcakegirl said:


> ^ Me too!


----------



## Louis74

I need to catch up on my correspondence (yes, I still write old fashioned letters), so today I packed the following in my PDV PM:

LV writing folder
LV Expert pen case
LV key pouch (to hold some cash)


----------



## Venessa84

Louis74 said:


> I need to catch up on my correspondence (yes, I still write old fashioned letters), so today I packed the following in my PDV PM:
> 
> LV writing folder
> LV Expert pen case
> LV key pouch (to hold some cash)


Ooo...I like that pen case.


----------



## LVoeletters

kcmo said:


> I really need to set up Apple Pay!



you should its so handy! I just wish more stores were accepting it.


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

What I carried in my Totally PM recently for college, before I gave the bag to my mom.


----------



## Heidiho

Louis74 said:


> I need to catch up on my correspondence (yes, I still write old fashioned letters), so today I packed the following in my PDV PM:
> 
> LV writing folder
> LV Expert pen case
> LV key pouch (to hold some cash)


Love all of these pieces especially the pen case


----------



## npnpnp

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3365346
> View attachment 3365347
> View attachment 3365348
> 
> I also have a nars dustbag from one of their powders I keep emergency stuff in + a Cartier dustbag for my jewelry but I figured no one wanted to see that lol. Also forgot to include my keys but it's just on a Pom Pom. Nothing special.
> 
> I need a new cosmetic bag desperately. Haven't figured out what I am looking for though. Also haven't found a 6 key holder yet. Hopefully soon.



That speedy bandouliere is gorgeous


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Lumi currently. Going neutral and a pop of RB.


----------



## Peppi1975

Scooch said:


> Just a shot of the inside of my NF azur with my new organizer I just got from eBay
> View attachment 3355159



Can you please share details about this organizer. It looks perfect. Would love to get one for myself. Thank you in advance.


----------



## taste4design

bookgirl1972 said:


> View attachment 3351794


So pretty x


----------



## Scooch

Peppi1975 said:


> Can you please share details about this organizer. It looks perfect. Would love to get one for myself. Thank you in advance.




Purchased off eBay, it's by "purse to go" it's the extra jumbo size. Paid 28 for it. HTH


----------



## Peppi1975

Scooch said:


> Purchased off eBay, it's by "purse to go" it's the extra jumbo size. Paid 28 for it. HTH



Thank you. Will take a look.


----------



## Daxfjc

Peppi1975 said:


> Thank you. Will take a look.


Hey, did you find it? I looked by seller, but purse to go doesn't exist. I searched items by that name, but quite a few came up. Not really a match.


----------



## Lillagumman

What I carried in my Alma BB.


----------



## SapphireGem

I like your colorful SLGs.


----------



## ai5hah

Lillagumman said:


> View attachment 3381766
> 
> What I carried in my Alma BB.



Love the colour of your bag...gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lillagumman

SapphireGem said:


> I like your colorful SLGs.


Thank You. I love color and SLGs and of course I love Alma's


----------



## jsilvas08

Inside my Neverfull today. Found this matching makeup bag at TJ Maxx! Next items on my wishlist are SLGS


----------



## Summerfriend

What's inside my Speedy 30 on a weekend trip to our family farm: 

-Large pochette from my DA Neverfull (contains plastic bags, extra pairs of underwear for my 2 small kids, hair ties, and band aids)

-Pink Balenciaga makeup bag (contains prescription medications, vitamins, and jewelry)

-Green Vera Bradley pouch (contains way too many NYX lipsticks!)

-Wet wipes

-Marc Jacobs wallet (from 2004 - recently started using it again and even though it's kind of beat up, it really is the perfect wallet for me - want to buy a new one but can't find one that's as good!)

-Long Vera Bradley pouch (contains pens)

-Karen Walker Deep Freeze sunglasses & case

-Molskine calendar/planner


----------



## Brendutch

In my Sperone backpack: prescription glasses, sunglasses, baby wipes, hand cream, keys, wallet,  lipstick, antibacterial, planner, Mentos, and pill case. I use my Samorga organizer ( from my Speedy 25; cream color ).


----------



## cfrozal23

Scooch said:


> Just a shot of the inside of my NF azur with my new organizer I just got from eBay
> View attachment 3355159


  Is that an ECLP I spy? I got a Duomo Hobo so I can carry mine with me  Love the inside of your bag!


----------



## Daxfjc

Lovely pics!


----------



## Daxfjc

Not much in her today....


----------



## cfrozal23

Yesterday this is what I carried with me to my son's IEP meeting  love the de print


----------



## cfrozal23

During kids appointments had to update my ECLP planner-


----------



## Cocoa32

Camaro Chic said:


> My Denim NF MM is toting the grenade V pochette for my makeup, Fuchsia Multicartes, Chanel sunnies and case, MC Noir mirror, Damier Infini Paillettes zippy, VIC Bordeaux clemence leather card holder, Fuchsia 6 key holder and my luggage tag in purple which is my keychain of choice, and she's wearing the blue V charm


I love how unique your pieces are!  The Denim NF is beautiful!  I like the idea of using a luggage tag as a key chain!


----------



## Cheekyrn1

Totally working for me


----------



## bickyi

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Totally working for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390821
> View attachment 3390822



love that round coin case [emoji7]...what is it called?


----------



## Cheekyrn1

bickyi said:


> love that round coin case [emoji7]...what is it called?


Too funnyit is called round coin purse although I use it for my earbuds and charger...the mono cles I use for coins and the DE cles I use for a lipstick and gloss


----------



## bickyi

Haha, I would say that it is aptly named then!


----------



## Busy Izzy

Thought I'd join in with my little Pochette Accessoires in DE (bought from the LV store in Leeds) ...





Inside is:

DE cles (containing my keys)
Iphone 5c
Small purse (by filofax)
Lipstick case (with my lipbalm in)
Pack of tissues
Pack of blotting papers (cleaner to carry than powder)

and in the pocket is:

Small mirror
Radley travel card holder

This little pochette can hold a lot! And even with all the stuff listed can close easily without any buckling

ETA: photo of contents ...


----------



## MeepMeep67

Busy Izzy said:


> Thought I'd join in with my little Pochette Accessoires in DE (bought from the LV store in Leeds) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is:
> 
> DE cles (containing my keys)
> Iphone 5c
> Small purse (by filofax)
> Lipstick case (with my lipbalm in)
> Pack of tissues
> Pack of blotting papers (cleaner to carry than powder)
> 
> and in the pocket is:
> 
> Small mirror
> Radley travel card holder
> 
> This little pochette can hold a lot! And even with all the stuff listed can close easily without any buckling
> 
> ETA: photo of contents ...



Very impressive!!! holds a lot. thanks for posting this, good little bag!!


----------



## Busy Izzy

MeepMeep67 said:


> Very impressive!!! holds a lot. thanks for posting this, good little bag!!



Thanks I love this little bag - it only holds my essentials so doesn't get too heavy. Perfect!


----------



## simplyhappy

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Totally working for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390821
> View attachment 3390822



I see an organizer in there! May I ask what you use, and is your Totally a PM? 

Your photo just gave me an idea to gift my friend a bag organizer for her new Totally MM, like Samorga.


----------



## 2babies

Busy Izzy said:


> Thought I'd join in with my little Pochette Accessoires in DE (bought from the LV store in Leeds) ...
> impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is:
> 
> DE cles (containing my keys)
> Iphone 5c
> Small purse (by filofax)
> Lipstick case (with my lipbalm in)
> Pack of tissues
> Pack of blotting papers (cleaner to carry than powder)
> 
> and in the pocket is:
> 
> Small mirror
> Radley travel card holder
> 
> This little pochette can hold a lot! And even with all the stuff listed can close easily without any buckling
> 
> ETA: photo of contents ...


----------



## luckyseven01




----------



## justthefacts

Inside my Melie


----------



## izzypaige

Hi new to this, but anyways looking to invest in a LV pochette. I am between epi and vernis. I have heard vernis is very fragile material. Does anyone have any thoughts about epi vs vernis. thanks!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

My new Neverfull is pretty full for departure


----------



## Miso5oup

izzypaige said:


> Hi new to this, but anyways looking to invest in a LV pochette. I am between epi and vernis. I have heard vernis is very fragile material. Does anyone have any thoughts about epi vs vernis. thanks!



Welcome aboard! Well epi for sure it is much more resistant/carefree than vernis. Depending on the color you will choose, vernis is well known for easy color transferring but pretty durable, it is not as fragile as it seems. It is still a thick leather. HTH


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Summerfriend said:


> What's inside my Speedy 30 on a weekend trip to our family farm:
> 
> -Large pochette from my DA Neverfull (contains plastic bags, extra pairs of underwear for my 2 small kids, hair ties, and band aids)
> 
> -Pink Balenciaga makeup bag (contains prescription medications, vitamins, and jewelry)
> 
> -Green Vera Bradley pouch (contains way too many NYX lipsticks!)
> 
> -Wet wipes
> 
> -Marc Jacobs wallet (from 2004 - recently started using it again and even though it's kind of beat up, it really is the perfect wallet for me - want to buy a new one but can't find one that's as good!)
> 
> -Long Vera Bradley pouch (contains pens)
> 
> -Karen Walker Deep Freeze sunglasses & case
> 
> -Molskine calendar/planner
> 
> View attachment 3383965
> View attachment 3383958



I have that MJ wallet in quilted, bubble gum pink. You just reminded me to use it, again. Love it! It's a great wallet/clutch.


----------



## mak1203

Busy Izzy said:


> Thought I'd join in with my little Pochette Accessoires in DE (bought from the LV store in Leeds) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside is:
> 
> DE cles (containing my keys)
> Iphone 5c
> Small purse (by filofax)
> Lipstick case (with my lipbalm in)
> Pack of tissues
> Pack of blotting papers (cleaner to carry than powder)
> 
> and in the pocket is:
> 
> Small mirror
> Radley travel card holder
> 
> This little pochette can hold a lot! And even with all the stuff listed can close easily without any buckling
> 
> ETA: photo of contents ...


Thanks for posting this!  I have been looking for an SLG that is multi-use.  I didn't realize the strap was detachable.  Do you use this as a bag organizer as well for your large bags?


----------



## JeanStoffel

Inside my Bagatelle in Noir


----------



## Busy Izzy

mak1203 said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I have been looking for an SLG that is multi-use.  I didn't realize the strap was detachable.  Do you use this as a bag organizer as well for your large bags?



I just use it as a grab-n-go bag but it's probably make a great bag organizer


----------



## mak1203

Busy Izzy said:


> I just use it as a grab-n-go bag but it's probably make a great bag organizer


Thanks!  Think this will definitely come in handy and I DO need a grab and go as well


----------



## justthefacts

JeanStoffel said:


> View attachment 3399616
> 
> View attachment 3399617
> 
> 
> Inside my Bagatelle in Noir



I took a look at the Bagatelle when I took my Melie in due to the corner issue. It is gorgeous and definitely on my radar now!


----------



## for3v3rz

The weather this coming week look very gloomy. Changing into my DE.


----------



## Cocoa32

JeanStoffel said:


> View attachment 3399616
> 
> View attachment 3399617
> 
> 
> Inside my Bagatelle in Noir


I love your bag and your SLGs!


----------



## ScoutMinion

JeanStoffel said:


> View attachment 3399616
> 
> View attachment 3399617
> 
> 
> Inside my Bagatelle in Noir


How many LV Bags?   In love with your collection!


----------



## JeanStoffel

ScoutMinion said:


> How many LV Bags?   In love with your collection!



25 LV items since I started just on May 2016. I'm trying to give it a break for now. I am so hooked, almost possessed by the spirit of Louis. Lol


----------



## teenauh

JeanStoffel said:


> 25 LV items since I started just on May 2016. I'm trying to give it a break for now. I am so hooked, almost possessed by the spirit of Louis. Lol



Wow...that is a lot of items since May.   Ballin.   Beautiful collection.


----------



## teenauh

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Totally working for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390821
> View attachment 3390822



I love your items.  What is that Vera Bradley patter called....love it with LV?


----------



## teenauh

cfrozal23 said:


> View attachment 3388165
> View attachment 3388166
> 
> 
> During kids appointments had to update my ECLP planner-



Beautiful.  What do you keep in the tokidoki pouch?


----------



## ScoutMinion

JeanStoffel said:


> 25 LV items since I started just on May 2016. I'm trying to give it a break for now. I am so hooked, almost possessed by the spirit of Louis. Lol


 Oh my, i just have the one! I agree, it's so addicting!


----------



## Purseloco

Here is what I carry in my Neverfull DA. I have folded the ends in so much they fold on their own without cinching.


----------



## LValicious

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 3402086
> View attachment 3402088
> View attachment 3402089
> 
> Here is what I carry in my Neverfull DA. I have folded the ends in so much they fold on their own without cinching.



I love the green polka dot organizer! If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase this? Thank you.


----------



## anncelyn

Inside my montaigne GM


----------



## handbagjunkie00

anncelyn said:


> Inside my montaigne GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402338



Gorgeous pieces and nice job on the picture - it looks professionally taken


----------



## anncelyn

Thank you very much And yes, my friend is a professional photographer


----------



## teenauh

anncelyn said:


> Inside my montaigne GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402338



Beautiful


----------



## Purseloco

LValicious said:


> I love the green polka dot organizer! If you don't
> me asking, where did you purchase this? Thank you.



It's called a D2 Drawstring Purse insert Organizer, Reusable Lunch Bag. I bought a Pursebling organizer but I returned it because it was to stiff and made my bag bulky. I wanted something to use especially during travel to put my things in and to cinch up and not change the shape of my bag. I like the sag.  Plus you can use it as a lunch bag to keep wet things away from the other items in your bag. I bought this at Amazon.com. Thanks for asking, it's pretty useful. They have a smaller size, I think that would be the D1. My Neverfull is the GM size, just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## LValicious

Purseloco said:


> It's called a D2 Drawstring Purse insert Organizer, Reusable Lunch Bag. I bought a Pursebling organizer but I returned it because it was to stiff and made my bag bulky. I wanted something to use especially during travel to put my things in and to cinch up and not change the shape of my bag. I like the sag.  Plus you can use it as a lunch bag to keep wet things away from the other items in your bag. I bought this at Amazon.com. Thanks for asking, it's pretty useful. They have a smaller size, I think that would be the D1. My Neverfull is the GM size, just thought I'd mention that.



Thank you for this information I just ordered one! I purchased the large one too. It looks like its moldable. I'm hoping it will be ok.


----------



## Chagall

JeanStoffel said:


> 25 LV items since I started just on May 2016. I'm trying to give it a break for now. I am so hooked, almost possessed by the spirit of Louis. Lol


That is a great start to a wonderful LV collection. Congrats and enjoy your items.


----------



## JeanStoffel

Chagall said:


> That is a great start to a wonderful LV collection. Congrats and enjoy your items.



Thank you! 31 to date now I "accidentally" added 6 more items in my cart and "accidentally" paid for them lol. You gotta [emoji173]️ LV!


----------



## Chagall

JeanStoffel said:


> Thank you! 31 to date now I "accidentally" added 6 more items in my cart and "accidentally" paid for them lol. You gotta [emoji173]️ LV!


Oh my goodness, what a wonderful accident lol. I'm just about due for an accident myself haha.


----------



## JeanStoffel

Chagall said:


> Oh my goodness, what a wonderful accident lol. I'm just about due for an accident myself haha.



LMAO!  don't we just love getting into an accident all the time?


----------



## litchi

In my Speedy 20. I shared this previously in the Empreinte Speedy Clubhouse.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

litchi said:


> In my Speedy 20. I shared this previously in the Empreinte Speedy Clubhouse.



Amazing that the 20 can fit so much!


----------



## litchi

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazing that the 20 can fit so much!


Yes!  If you wanted more room I suppose a mini pochette can replace the cosmetic pouch (for small, loose items like lipstick, compact, etc.).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

litchi said:


> Yes!  If you wanted more room I suppose a mini pochette can replace the cosmetic pouch (for small, loose items like lipstick, compact, etc.).


I just purchased the exact Compact Curieus Wallet in Noir two weeks back (Hi wallet twinsie! [emoji1]) and loved it so much that I am contemplating the Speedy 25 and the Empreinte key pouch next. I thought size 25 should be fine for my needs but looking at your 20, the space seems already generous. My essentials only consist of wallet, card case, umbrella and a small pouch for misc items. I originally wanted to wait for the LE mini pochette due to launch in September but my SA recommended the classic instead (due to possible frequent repainting when the print comes off). Thus,  I think I will go for the classic DE instead. The mini pochette will replace my small pouch. Oh, now I recall, I wanted the 25 as I will like to fit in a small water bottle and a scarf. But, yours is just adorable. I will be sure to try it on when I am at the boutique.


----------



## litchi

frenziedhandbag said:


> I just purchased the exact Compact Curieus Wallet in Noir two weeks back (Hi wallet twinsie! [emoji1]) and loved it so much that I am contemplating the Speedy 25 and the Empreinte key pouch next. I thought size 25 should be fine for my needs but looking at your 20, the space seems already generous. My essentials only consist of wallet, card case, umbrella and a small pouch for misc items. I originally wanted to wait for the LE mini pochette due to launch in September but my SA recommended the classic instead (due to possible frequent repainting when the print comes off). Thus,  I think I will go for the classic DE instead. The mini pochette will replace my small pouch. Oh, now I recall, I wanted the 25 as I will like to fit in a small water bottle and a scarf. But, yours is just adorable. I will be sure to try it on when I am at the boutique.


If you want space for a small umbrella and water bottle, the Speedy 25 will be better.  
This empreinte version is lighter so Speedy 25 is still a great choice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

litchi said:


> If you want space for a small umbrella and water bottle, the Speedy 25 will be better.
> This empreinte version is lighter so Speedy 25 is still a great choice.



Sounds good! [emoji1]


----------



## for3v3rz

Little items in my big Lumi


----------



## aly2016

I have a Caissa clutch and i pretty much just have my phone, some credit cards, and a pack of gum


----------



## uhpharm01

for3v3rz said:


> Little items in my big Lumi
> 
> View attachment 3406883


I like your little long champ coin purse.


----------



## JeanStoffel

My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol


----------



## Rose71

JeanStoffel said:


> My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol



fantastic, I like it. So sweet when a man looks in our purses and tell us what is there.


----------



## LValicious

Purseloco said:


> It's called a D2 Drawstring Purse insert Organizer, Reusable Lunch Bag. I bought a Pursebling organizer but I returned it because it was to stiff and made my bag bulky. I wanted something to use especially during travel to put my things in and to cinch up and not change the shape of my bag. I like the sag.  Plus you can use it as a lunch bag to keep wet things away from the other items in your bag. I bought this at Amazon.com. Thanks for asking, it's pretty useful. They have a smaller size, I think that would be the D1. My Neverfull is the GM size, just thought I'd mention that.



I received my D2 organizer today and I love it. Thank you so much for showing yours [emoji177]


----------



## vanhornink

JeanStoffel said:


> My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol



Loved it, he is so funny


----------



## JeanStoffel

vanhornink said:


> Loved it, he is so funny



Thanks! He's all over the place but at least he knows the name of the purse lol. I was cringing when he was zipping it up I thought he was gonna break it lol


----------



## Aoifs

JeanStoffel said:


> My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol




omg he's adorable. it's all red...so it's nice...it all matches....i like red. Such a guy! Love it.


----------



## Aoifs

anncelyn said:


> Inside my montaigne GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402338



Love this pic! Is that pouch with the ipad from a neverful? What colour is the trim and is that an ipad mini or full size that fits in it?


----------



## luckyseven01

JeanStoffel said:


> My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol




Hilar!


----------



## honey on boost

What's currently in my bag


----------



## paula3boys

honey on boost said:


> What's currently in my bag



Love this!


----------



## Louish

Just popping to the shops with hubby & 3 week old son. I think the petit Noe makes a great short-trip-out diaper bag!

Inside:
For my son:
Travel changing mat
3 x nappies
Bottle
Ready-made milk
3 x nappy creams
Spare vest
Muslin cloth 
Wet wipes

For me:
Soft sunglasses case - holding sunglasses AND pacifier 
Cles with house keys
Anais wallet
Iphone 6 (taking photo)


----------



## eena1230

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Such a gorgeous bag! ❤️ It...


----------



## eena1230

pitterpatter said:


> Zcp, cles and keys, a few lipids, cell phone (not pictured), lulu gift card holder, compact, my sons inhaler, allergy tabs, and eye drops (he's a hot mess!!)


Wow, I'm so impressed! 


MrSchmidtsWife said:


> View attachment 2595408
> 
> 
> Inside my Petit Noe:
> 
> Empreinte Zippy Wallet
> Mono Cosmetic Case
> Mini Pochette
> MC Cles
> Calvi Card Holder
> Chanel Compact
> Hand Sanitizer
> iPhone


so gorgeous!


----------



## eena1230

kawaiiflipchica said:


> Thanks! Lol I actually wondered if anyone would know what SkyFlakes are.


I love Skyflakes And the bag is gorgeous


----------



## eena1230

Pavla said:


> Using my empreinte Metis these days. I love the bag. Here´s what I have in:
> 
> Mybag-mylove organizer
> LV Emp wallet Secret
> LV Mini pochette Trunks and Bags
> LV sunglasses
> Bottle for my DD
> Tissues, phone, Chanel lipgloss etc.
> 
> I first had a black organizer to match every bag, but that was stupid - the bag was like a deep black hole. The pink one is perfect.


I love your organizer! It looks really neat & clean...


----------



## LVoeletters

npnpnp said:


> That speedy bandouliere is gorgeous


thank you kindly!


----------



## eena1230

LovingLV81 said:


> Here is what is in my speedy 30 I use a purse to go purse organizer in size large
> 
> Samsung Note 3 (not pictured )
> LV Sarah wallet
> Kindle paper white with cover
> Lv Key cles
> LV 6 key holder
> Coach sunglasses
> Victoria secrets makeup pouch
> Victoria secrets pink small holder
> Pens etc
> Altiods
> Tide to go pen
> bath and body works hand sanitizer
> Kleenex
> Hemps lip balm
> 2 prescription pill bottles
> Regular inhaler
> Clean cloth thing for glasses
> Purse hook


Hi. I love your handbag Tag! Did you purchase it at LV? I couldn't seem to find it


----------



## Miso5oup

Louish said:


> Just popping to the shops with hubby & 3 week old son. I think the petit Noe makes a great short-trip-out diaper bag!
> 
> Inside:
> For my son:
> Travel changing mat
> 3 x nappies
> Bottle
> Ready-made milk
> 3 x nappy creams
> Spare vest
> Muslin cloth
> Wet wipes
> 
> For me:
> Soft sunglasses case - holding sunglasses AND pacifier
> Cles with house keys
> Anais wallet
> Iphone 6 (taking photo)
> 
> View attachment 3414700
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414702



I love LV wannabe diaper bags! Congats for your new bundle of joy!


----------



## revitalise

My Alma BB packed. It is pretty heavy!

Packed inside from bottom to top

Small water bottle
Portable charger
Phone
Cles + dustbag
Opal card (travel card)


----------



## LuxMommy

revitalise said:


> My Alma BB packed. It is pretty heavy!
> 
> Packed inside from bottom to top
> 
> Small water bottle
> Portable charger
> Phone
> Cles + dustbag
> Opal card (travel card)
> 
> View attachment 3417995
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417996


Wow, even the water bottle fits!


----------



## Rose71

I think I must  look at the Alma bb...Gorgeous what she fits.


----------



## vanhornink

JeanStoffel said:


> Thanks! He's all over the place but at least he knows the name of the purse lol. I was cringing when he was zipping it up I thought he was gonna break it lol


LOL me too, I thought oh no dont force it cause if you break it she is going to kill you


----------



## Chippiebear

JeanStoffel said:


> My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol



 good to know he likes red.  Funny video.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Mommy and Toddler bag today: mini pochette with mommy's essentials, wipes, cles, key holder, NF pouch with 2 diapers, baby's pouch with hand wipes, bib, snacks.


----------



## eena1230

I love my Speedy B 25....


----------



## revitalise

LuxMommy said:


> Wow, even the water bottle fits!



Yup it fits sideways on the bottom. It's a 350ml bottle for reference


----------



## revitalise

Rose71 said:


> I think I must  look at the Alma bb...Gorgeous what she fits.


Yeah def look into it! I've quoted this a lot already but I'm already eying another in epi noir


----------



## LemonDrop

My Milla clutch


----------



## Amwmgr




----------



## JeanStoffel

Amwmgr said:


> View attachment 3424466



Pictures like this make me wanna own a neverfull so I can put all of my stuff in! Great pic! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Purseloco

Here is what is in my Duomo hobo bag.  Just bought my Duomo hobo DE and Clemence DE wallet with red interior today.


----------



## WinSailor

Delightful MM


----------



## litchi

Purseloco said:


> Here is what is in my Duomo hobo bag.  Just bought my Duomo hobo DE and Clemence DE wallet with red interior today.
> View attachment 3424856
> View attachment 3424855


Congratulations! Hope you're enjoying your Duomo and Clemence.


----------



## terithegreat

anncelyn said:


> Inside my montaigne GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402338



Is that your iPad mini inside the pouch from a Neverfull?? I never thought that would fit!


----------



## boobkue

I use my Neverfull the most due to the everyday functionality for me. I definitely jam pack it - however it gets heavy. I had to switch out some of my smaller LV pouches for other lighter pouches. I need to find a cuter cosmetic pouch that will fit everything in that black thing.

- Samorga
- iPad mini
- work cell
- ugly black makeup bag
- extra battery charger pack
- 6 key LV key holder
- Celine Mirrored Sunglasses ( My favorite pair)
- My HolyGrail Chapstick Sheepish from HolySnails
- Neverfull wristlet with the zippy coin wallet in Damier as well

I usually throw in my small knitting bag and kindle too but it's out being used at the moment .


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Here's what's in my Speedy 25 for work



Lv key cles with my bank card and staff discount card and house key inside.

Lv round coin purse.

Earphones.

Phone.

Bloomingdales Umbrella (live in Northern Ireland so always have to be prepared) purchased on my honeymoon in New York. [emoji7]

Notebook with work details and contact information if I ever lose/break my phone.

Burberry pencil case (my first piece of luxe it's around 10/11 years old)


----------



## Tayyyraee

In my NF MM I have:
*IPad Mini
*Chanel Sunglasses
*Tory Burch Eyeglasses
*Tory Burch Makeup Bag which holds lipsticks
*LV Mono Sarah Wallet
*LV NF Wristlet which holds tide to go, spare charger, advil, and misc. 
*Lotion
*Voss Water
*Car Keys with LV Mono Cles
*Spare Car Keys
*Keys to our property 
*Portable Phone Charger


----------



## MiaBorsa

Forgot to pull out the NF pochette, but it's being used as the base inside the bag.


----------



## elisa66

my minimalist staff in my Speedy 25, (an umbrella is a must have in my country)


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Inside my Retiro. I used a red PurseBling organizer until I decide what organizer to buy. It's a shame because the matching Raisin lining is beautiful but I love the organization of additional pockets rather than everything just roaming around. [emoji4]


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Neverfull mm


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

I have that red purse organizer from purse bling, but I don't use it much because I feel like it makes me put more unnecessary stuff in little pockets. I do like it though.


PinkInTheBlue said:


> Inside my Retiro. I used a red PurseBling organizer until I decide what organizer to buy. It's a shame because the matching Raisin lining is beautiful but I love the organization of additional pockets rather than everything just roaming around. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3433696
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433698


----------



## greenteawasabi

My compact curiesue, key pouch and mini pochette inside the now discontinued Lockit Vertical! ❥


----------



## TXLVer

What is the chain and gold rings you used on your NF?  I like it!
Edited: I can't figure out how to quote the post I was referring to.  I thought I did, and then it didn't show up.  Don't like this new format.  On this same page, there is a NF pictured with a gold chain a few posts above. by MiaBorsa.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TXLVer said:


> What is the chain and gold rings you used on your NF?  I like it!
> Edited: I can't figure out how to quote the post I was referring to.  I thought I did, and then it didn't show up.  Don't like this new format.  On this same page, there is a NF pictured with a gold chain a few posts above. by MiaBorsa.


Those are from *Mautto*; both the rings and the 12" chain.


----------



## Eray Dinc

View media item 207
My Micheal Backpack.


----------



## BlaCkIriS

MiaBorsa said:


> Forgot to pull out the NF pochette, but it's being used as the base inside the bag.


lol...base inside the bag. Cant beat that


----------



## TeamHutchens

Pochette, 2 mini pochette, 6key holder, cles, pouch from bucket, folding ray bans  in my Sully


----------



## for3v3rz

Love sharing what's in my Lumi.


----------



## BlaCkIriS

for3v3rz said:


> Love sharing what's in my Lumi.
> 
> View attachment 3439264


Lovely items . Oh boy, how i miss mentos ☺


----------



## Inezrofr

In my Alma:

Make up pouch from VS
Chanel deo
La vie est belle perfume
Headphones
Bath bomb from Lush


----------



## Aoifs

TheGoofyCat said:


> Here's what's in my Speedy 25 for work
> View attachment 3429729
> 
> 
> Lv key cles with my bank card and staff discount card and house key inside.
> 
> Lv round coin purse.
> 
> Earphones.
> 
> Phone.
> 
> Bloomingdales Umbrella (live in Northern Ireland so always have to be prepared) purchased on my honeymoon in New York. [emoji7]
> 
> Notebook with work details and contact information if I ever lose/break my phone.
> 
> Burberry pencil case (my first piece of luxe it's around 10/11 years old)


Hi fellow Irish person! How are you finding taking care of vachetta in unpredictable weather? i want a mono speedy! 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## absolutpink

Everyone's "stuff" looks so nice and organized! If I tried to do this it would just look like a big mess!

So I decided to take everything out of my bag and see if it is as messy as I thought (it is).
Here is what is inside my Speedy 25:
- wallet
- wristlet with "essentials"
- mini emergency kit
- bug spray (I didn't even know that was in there!)
- gum
- hand sanitizer
- car keys
- work keys
- Kleenex
- inhaler
- lip gloss, lip stick, lip balm & sharpener (?!)
- ear phones
- sunglasses
- hand lotion
- pen


----------



## melovepurse

Inside Babylone Chain BB: brush, tiny cosmetic bag (dvf), Clemence wallet in Grape, Kusama key holder, Prada sunglasses


----------



## Alcat34

Much different than my normal day-to-day, but neverfull and I are on vacation! 

-My trusty coach wristlet (I ALWAYS use it for long trips away) had it since fourth grade I believe 
- MBMJ cosmetic case with everything I need to look presentable off of a plane 
-Lily Pulitzer electronics case 
-Lifeproof case for using my phone at the beach
-Raybans 
-Way too many lip products 

I'll have to post again when I get home with my very different contents [emoji5]


----------



## kef2

This is what I've got in my Flandrin today. An agenda PM, cosmetic pouch for beauty stuff (lip balm etc), Dior pouch with chargers & headphones, protein powder for morning tea, Damier graphite key holder, sunglasses case and my purse (can't remember the name). 

So in love wth the Flandrin


----------



## for3v3rz

TeamHutchens said:


> Pochette, 2 mini pochette, 6key holder, cles, pouch from bucket, folding ray bans  in my Sully
> View attachment 3439136
> View attachment 3439137



What are those adorable covers for the zipper pulls on your Sully? How are they hold on without slipping off?


----------



## mrsinlondon

Oh I love these kind of threads! Allows me to be nosy! Also somehow gives you ideas what you might need. 

This is what I carry around in my lv speedy 

X Kate spade purse 
X umbrella 
X sunglasses 
X William Morris make up case- in it are hand wipes, a liberty tape measure (love buying antiques and home projects!), sticky role for clothing, mirror, mini parfum 
X iPhone in Kate spade case (taking photo with) 
X often my car keys 
X keys with steiff animal (present from my mum) 
X paper hankies
X Oyster card holder (not seen on pic)  
X foldable shopping bag by loqi 

Has anyone found a bag organiser which is available in the UK?


----------



## Donauwaller

mrsinlondon said:


> Oh I love these kind of threads! Allows me to be nosy! Also somehow gives you ideas what you might need.
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a bag organiser which is available in the UK?



If you are interested in Samorga, they do ship globally. There's another, Turkey-based, company on Etsy that does nice organizers, might want to check them out:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/221623...a_search_query=bag+organizer&ref=sr_gallery_2


----------



## mrsinlondon

Donauwaller said:


> If you are interested in Samorga, they do ship globally. There's another, Turkey-based, company on Etsy that does nice organizers, might want to check them out:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/221623...a_search_query=bag+organizer&ref=sr_gallery_2



Ahh brilliant thank you! Yeah I was after Samorga but didn't know they ship worldwide! Thanks so much x


----------



## Aoifs

First time contributing to my favourite thread to read! My speedy b 30 holds alot and i use a samorga organiser which i love. Everything is so neat! 

sunglasses & umbrella (summer in Ireland!)
Tissues
McQueen business card holder
Clinque make up case holding my essentials
6 key holder
Cles which holds my cash
DKNY card holder

Missing from pic is a little Kate Spade notebook, a pen and my phone! I also carry the strap in the ipad section of my samorga when not in use.






Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## WinSailor

After months of being neglected, swapping out purses this week to my NF.


----------



## melovepurse

Rolling with Babylone chain BB with black multicolore Zippy and Zippy coin. Miu miu sunglasses.


----------



## SnowWhite92

Rocking the alma bb today with the compact curieuse wallet in cerise, mini longchamp pouch (with   Lipstick and concealer), and a lodis business card case. The heart card case is coach's version of a cles, which I got to see if I'd actually like having a cles. So far I'm loving the coach version though!


----------



## FancyPants77

SnowWhite92 said:


> Rocking the alma bb today with the compact curieuse wallet in cerise, mini longchamp pouch (with   Lipstick and concealer), and a lodis business card case. The heart card case is coach's version of a cles, which I got to see if I'd actually like having a cles. So far I'm loving the coach version though!



What an adorable coach cles, but even cuter is that tiny longchamp! Precious. Gorgeous cerise wallet too. Everything looks fantastic


----------



## jillyfish108

TheGoofyCat said:


> Here's what's in my Speedy 25 for work
> View attachment 3429729
> 
> 
> Lv key cles with my bank card and staff discount card and house key inside.
> 
> Lv round coin purse.
> 
> Earphones.
> 
> Phone.
> 
> Bloomingdales Umbrella (live in Northern Ireland so always have to be prepared) purchased on my honeymoon in New York. [emoji7]
> 
> Notebook with work details and contact information if I ever lose/break my phone.
> 
> Burberry pencil case (my first piece of luxe it's around 10/11 years old)



Love your speedy!! Makes me want one even more!!! Do you find it a good size? I'm between the 25/30 but really have my heart set on the 25!! Just think it's adorable!!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

This is a PurseBling organizer inside a Neverfull MM and what I'm carrying in it today. Notice I use my pochette for a separate phone pocket on the side. (The light green phone and the missing phone in my hand)


----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37




----------



## Sandra.AT

the speedy b25 fits quite a lot and is still lightweighted
2 drinks
2 cosmetic pouches
1 full sized wallet
1 thick sunglass case
1 chocolate 
earphone,
and definately much more..
small pocket: keys, 2 lipbalm company card, gum,


----------



## LuxMommy

inch37 said:


> View attachment 3449643


OMG, you have amazing things and combos, enjoyed all these photos very much!


----------



## Cinnamon718

In my Speedy B25:


----------



## unhly_msqurade

inch37 said:


> View attachment 3449639


Ooh! Love your bag! What's the name?


----------



## Sandra.AT

My speedy b25 fits quite a lot 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Big Sunglass case, make up pouch, fullsized wallet Sweater phone keys labello and another mini small bag where i keep some small stuff


----------



## maryyc

First post here on the LV forum~


----------



## Hisimed84

maryyc said:


> View attachment 3456300
> View attachment 3456301
> View attachment 3456302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post here on the LV forum~


and I would say that it is a great post  here you go girl


----------



## DaisyM

Inside my Melie: Cles (outside pocket), phone (other outside pocket), small nylon makeup pouch from Bobbi Brown with hair ties inside, small cosmetic, mini pochette, Clemence wallet in RB, sunnies. [emoji41]


----------



## cencalqueenie

maryyc said:


> View attachment 3456300
> View attachment 3456301
> View attachment 3456302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post here on the LV forum~


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cencalqueenie

inch37 said:


> View attachment 3449625



The empriente in that color!!!


----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37

LuxMommy said:


> OMG, you have amazing things and combos, enjoyed all these photos very much!


Awww Thankyou


----------



## inch37

Squirrel75 said:


> Ooh! Love your bag! What's the name?


It's the Westminister GM


----------



## j19

inch37 said:


> View attachment 3449625


I love the artsy in empreinte, so stunning!


----------



## cyuen

[emoji7]love all slg in my bag


----------



## PamK

cyuen said:


> [emoji7]love all slg in my bag
> 
> View attachment 3458502



Beautiful! I have the same NF and charm - was thinking of bringing it out as Fall is on the horizon! [emoji173]️


----------



## eena1230

cyuen said:


> [emoji7]love all slg in my bag
> 
> View attachment 3458502


WoW... What a beautiful collection you have.


----------



## dkruck1211

inch37 said:


> View attachment 3449632


I have the same initials lol[emoji6] Loving the color combo!


----------



## historygal

cyuen said:


> [emoji7]love all slg in my bag
> 
> View attachment 3458502


 I love all your bright colorful SLGs that match your tribe bag.  Makes me want to go on a tropical vacation just looking at them


----------



## inch37

cyuen said:


> [emoji7]love all slg in my bag
> 
> View attachment 3458502


Goodness stunning!!!


----------



## Hisimed84

cyuen said:


> [emoji7]love all slg in my bag
> 
> View attachment 3458502


I have an eyegasm


----------



## Sandra.AT

I love my alma bb .. It fits all my essentials( a fullsized wallet my phone keys)and a bit more .. I still have some space left


----------



## Sandy1017

Inside my NF DE with Rose Ballerine! 
NF Pochette in Monogram
Zippy Wallet in DE
Tory Burch Cosmetic Pouch
Prada Sunglasses
Pen Pouch
Key Cles in DE
Umbrella


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

My new clemence wallet in hot pink


----------



## MaryRN

Inside Spontini: NF Pouch, Pochette Accessoires, Mini Pochette, Full size Sarah Wallet, 6 Key Holder


----------



## Annawakes

MaryRN said:


> Inside Spontini: NF Pouch, Pochette Accessoires, Mini Pochette, Full size Sarah Wallet, 6 Key Holder
> View attachment 3460895
> View attachment 3460896
> View attachment 3460899


Oooooooo, I loooove your mini pochette!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MaryRN said:


> Inside Spontini: NF Pouch, Pochette Accessoires, Mini Pochette, Full size Sarah Wallet, 6 Key



Wow, it sure packs a lot! Love a spacious bag anytime and Mastic looks s9 dreamy. [emoji7]


----------



## AllthingsLV

cyuen said:


> [emoji7]love all slg in my bag
> 
> View attachment 3458502



So colorful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sophia618

I haven't been here forever!!! 
TPF format changed from what I remember...so posting pics to check it out.  lol


----------



## sophia618

Some recent pic I took for my IG


----------



## sophia618

Then I switched things around


----------



## sophia618

Not exactly what's in my bag pic... Just wanted to take "pink" pics and here was one of them.


----------



## sophia618

I can't remember if I posted this here.... It was taken while ago


----------



## sophia618

And this


----------



## sophia618

And I'm sorry if I posted those already


----------



## sophia618

Found another from this batch.  lol


----------



## sophia618

This was while back too


----------



## sophia618

Kinda new pic


----------



## sophia618

My bag was getting heavier, so I dumped all out.  Before I organized it.  lol


----------



## LakeLake

Such cute photos, sophia618!! [emoji7]


----------



## sophia618

LakeLake said:


> Such cute photos, sophia618!! [emoji7]


Thank you and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Aleeykat

View attachment 3465644

My favorite mm[emoji175]


----------



## Sandra.AT

I'm surprised that my speedy b25 fits the whole nespresso package with 10 capsules


----------



## Aoifs

sophia618 said:


> Some recent pic I took for my IG


Is this the Montaigne?

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sophia618

Aoifs said:


> Is this the Montaigne?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Yes, bb size


----------



## Miso5oup

sophia618 said:


> My bag was getting heavier, so I dumped all out.  Before I organized it.  lol



Wow thats your bb? my bb can fit maybe half of this without bulging.


----------



## sophia618

Miso5oup said:


> Wow thats your bb? my bb can fit maybe half of this without bulging.


Yeah, it's bb.  And it's pretty full.  lol


----------



## dat1girl4u

Curious as to what others use the mini pochette for. Is it too big to use as a wallet to carry cards, cash and change?


----------



## Sandra.AT

I'm again surprised how much my speedy b 25 can fit
One Cola one red bull nespresso package with 10 capsules full sized wallet cosmetic pouch keys samsung galaxy  s7 edge big sunglass case keys lipstick
It looks so small but fits soo much and has still room for more


----------



## makumaku

My sweet Brea MM. I've had it for over 3 years now and was my first LV.

I have my preloved LV makeup bag
Prada wallet
Prada key pouch
Dior lip balm and lipstick 
Anker portable charger (my cell is always trying to die on me)
Ray Ban glasses
And mini pochette in DE


----------



## Miso5oup

sophia618 said:


> Yeah, it's bb.  And it's pretty full.  lol



Will love to see all this in your bb, to teach me some packing skills lol


----------



## Lovely pink

makumaku said:


> My sweet Brea MM. I've had it for over 3 years now and was my first LV.
> 
> I have my preloved LV makeup bag
> Prada wallet
> Prada key pouch
> Dior lip balm and lipstick
> Anker portable charger (my cell is always trying to die on me)
> Ray Ban glasses
> And mini pochette in DE


Amazing!


----------



## Miso5oup

dat1girl4u said:


> Curious as to what others use the mini pochette for. Is it too big to use as a wallet to carry cards, cash and change?



I bought one a few days ago since it seems that all LV addict should have one... Currently i have a lipbalm, pack of tissues and a mini mirror...i have the impression im not making good use of it [emoji849]


----------



## Aleeykat

dat1girl4u said:


> Curious as to what others use the mini pochette for. Is it too big to use as a wallet to carry cards, cash and change?



I used mine when I had the iPhone 5. It fit my phone, cards/cash lipstick and compact. Once I got the iPhone 6 I ended up selling it.


----------



## makumaku

dat1girl4u said:


> Curious as to what others use the mini pochette for. Is it too big to use as a wallet to carry cards, cash and change?


Generally I use the mini pochette for tampons, purell, hair ties and other small items like a usb. When I travelled to Italy I did use it as my wallet and the passport fits in quite nicely.


----------



## Lovely pink

makumaku said:


> My sweet Brea MM. I've had it for over 3 years now and was my first LV.
> 
> I have my preloved LV makeup bag
> Prada wallet
> Prada key pouch
> Dior lip balm and lipstick
> Anker portable charger (my cell is always trying to die on me)
> Ray Ban glasses
> And mini pochette in DE[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Aleeykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used mine when I had the iPhone 5. It fit my phone, cards/cash lipstick and compact. Once I got the iPhone 6 I ended up selling it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lovely pink

Love that you bought preloved


----------



## Lovely pink

makumaku said:


> Generally I use the mini pochette for tampons, purell, hair ties and other small items like a usb. When I travelled to Italy I did use it as my wallet and the passport fits in quite nicely.


So clever to use it that way


----------



## Hollie91999

Inside my NF today☺


----------



## musiclover

sophia618 said:


> And this



I love all of your photos and the illustre items!  And your pink theme is just delicious!  As a newcomer to LV I appreciate seeing such a beautiful range of items.


----------



## Aoifs

sophia618 said:


> Not exactly what's in my bag pic... Just wanted to take "pink" pics and here was one of them.


Whats the envelope style Prada SLG? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kidclarke

All these photos make me want a mini pochette next.


----------



## Sandy1017

Kidclarke said:


> All these photos make me want a mini pochette next.


I just bought one pre loved and couldn't be happier!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Inside my beautiful Neverfull MM I have my:

Neverdull pochette
mini pochette
clemence wallet
multi cles
cles
round coin purse
(no posted but my fossile makeup pouch and rayban aviators)

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jetta

My Burt's bee family


----------



## sophia618

musiclover said:


> I love all of your photos and the illustre items!  And your pink theme is just delicious!  As a newcomer to LV I appreciate seeing such a beautiful range of items.


Awww, thank you!! 
Well, welcome to the LV side!  
it's been about 27 yrs since my first LV which my mom gave me and I cheated on some other designers here and there along the way, but I always come right back to LV!!  lol


----------



## sophia618

Miso5oup said:


> Will love to see all this in your bb, to teach me some packing skills lol


Girl, I'm a pack rat and I have some good packing skills, and I can never show anybody my walk in closet that I can't walk in....Lol my husband calls me a hoarder!  lol


----------



## sophia618

Aoifs said:


> Whats the envelope style Prada SLG? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


That's Prada envelope wallet, exactly what it is.  lol 
They have it on Prada website, where I originally purchased it.  Then I found the exactly same one in black at Prada outlet, SA checked the sku# and boutique and outlet had same exact items, but prices were much better at outlet.  
So I took mine back to boutique and I forgot all about it.  I went to Prada outlet not too long ago for the first time in a while and I saw this - and it was 50% off.  I didn't need it, but I felt the need to get it.  lol 
It has few credit card slots inside the envelope and zipper pocket on back.  I mainly use it to hold cash for my business, deposit slips, few checks and misc papers.  I love it a lot because it was 50% off retail!!!  lol


----------



## bh4me

So excited to use my mp today with all my pink-ish items in my alma bb


----------



## aisyaj

Stunning!


----------



## OrStAz

LemonDrop said:


> My Milla clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418762
> View attachment 3418763
> View attachment 3418764


Hi, where did you find the envelope to carry your cash.


----------



## OrStAz

JeanStoffel said:


> My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol



that was so funny to watch.


----------



## Aoifs

sophia618 said:


> That's Prada envelope wallet, exactly what it is.  lol
> They have it on Prada website, where I originally purchased it.  Then I found the exactly same one in black at Prada outlet, SA checked the sku# and boutique and outlet had same exact items, but prices were much better at outlet.
> So I took mine back to boutique and I forgot all about it.  I went to Prada outlet not too long ago for the first time in a while and I saw this - and it was 50% off.  I didn't need it, but I felt the need to get it.  lol
> It has few credit card slots inside the envelope and zipper pocket on back.  I mainly use it to hold cash for my business, deposit slips, few checks and misc papers.  I love it a lot because it was 50% off retail!!!  lol


Jealous! It looks so cute. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## paula3boys

bh4me said:


> So excited to use my mp today with all my pink-ish items in my alma bb
> View attachment 3469170



What color is your empreinte cles? Is that the red one?


----------



## bh4me

paula3boys said:


> What color is your empreinte cles? Is that the red one?


It's actually grape. The color is closer to the fuchsia epi or magenta vernis.


----------



## ArenDella

bh4me said:


> It's actually grape. The color is closer to the fuchsia epi or magenta vernis.


This surprised me when I picked mine up! I was expecting a deeper... closer to purple originally.

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

View attachment 3469964


Technically this can fit in my mini backpack but one mini pochette and 2 iPhones is the combo I'm liking better, so far. 2 mini pochette a is too tight. My little key ring goes in the tiny front pocket since I don't need to use it to start my car but need it with me.


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

bh4me said:


> So excited to use my mp today with all my pink-ish items in my alma bb [emoji3]
> View attachment 3469170


Drooling at how beautiful your bag and the contents of it are[emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bh4me

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Drooling at how beautiful your bag and the contents of it are[emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you! I have fun seeing cute stuff in my bag


----------



## Venessa84

JeanStoffel said:


> My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol




This is too cute! Definitely had me chuckling.


----------



## bh4me

My round coin purse  joining the slgs in my alma bb


----------



## musiclover

bh4me said:


> My round coin purse  joining the slgs in my alma bb
> View attachment 3474326


 I just love your collection of SLGs. Such a beautiful range of items and materials displayed with the epi leather of your handbag!


----------



## bh4me

musiclover said:


> I just love your collection of SLGs. Such a beautiful range of items and materials displayed with the epi leather of your handbag!


Thank you!


----------



## FancyPants77

bh4me said:


> My round coin purse  joining the slgs in my alma bb
> View attachment 3474326



Beautiful colors!


----------



## bh4me

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful colors!


Thank you!


----------



## Ginsy

What's inside my Louis Vuitton Empreinte Twinset/Twice
This is my very first Empreinte piece from Louis Vuitton!!! And I love it soooooo much!!!!

- Chanel caviar card case
- Gucci Guccissima coin purse
- Louis Vuitton key holder (cutest yellow color I ever see ）
- My iPhone 6s rose gold


----------



## Sandy1017

Delightful MM in Damier Ebene. My new girl!!!!


----------



## Jessicanadine85

OrStAz said:


> that was so funny to watch.



OMG I can't wait to watch this with sound! LOL


----------



## kwin_av_haartz

bh4me said:


> My round coin purse  joining the slgs in my alma bb



That bag is to die for! 



Sandy1017 said:


> Delightful MM in Damier Ebene. My new girl!!!!


Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Sandy1017

kwin_av_haartz said:


> That bag is to die for!
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new beauty!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## ninafel

Wow. The empriente is such a beaut! Nice goodies inside too.


----------



## bh4me

kwin_av_haartz said:


> That bag is to die for!



Thank you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sandy1017 said:


> Delightful MM in Damier Ebene. My new girl!!!!


Love it all !!! Enjoy


----------



## cfrozal23

Omg, I love your handbag!! I may need to check this bag out on my next trip to LV!!


MaryRN said:


> Inside Spontini: NF Pouch, Pochette Accessoires, Mini Pochette, Full size Sarah Wallet, 6 Key Holder
> View attachment 3460895
> View attachment 3460896
> View attachment 3460899


----------



## Pinksweater

My Jeanne wallet  ( I think that's the name) inside my Pochette.


----------



## sasajam

Miso5oup said:


> Will love to see all this in your bb, to teach me some packing skills lol


love your Brea, so beautiful!!


----------



## Pinksweater

My Jeanne wallet  ( I think that's the name) inside my Pochette.


----------



## j19

My toiletry 26:


It can definitely fit a lot more but that's what I have in it so far!


----------



## Sandra.AT

.my my favorite mm mono fits :sunglasses lip balm my husband's wallet keys tissues and my Samsung galaxy s7 edge [emoji38]


----------



## eena1230

This little cutie can definitely fit a lot of stuff...


----------



## j19

eena1230 said:


> This little cutie can definitely fit a lot of stuff...


I love all of the pink! So adorable! Is the macaroon item near the vernis key pouch an actual macaroon or something else?


----------



## eena1230

j19 said:


> I love all of the pink! So adorable! Is the macaroon item near the vernis key pouch an actual macaroon or something else?


Awwhh thank you! I'm addicted to pink... The pink macaroon is actually a pill box..


----------



## j19

eena1230 said:


> Awwhh thank you! I'm addicted to pink... The pink macaroon is actually a pill box..


So cute! May I ask where you bought it? I love little trinkets like this haha


----------



## eena1230

j19 said:


> So cute! May I ask where you bought it? I love little trinkets like this haha


Haha it is very cute... I bought it from eBay..


----------



## Rani

eena1230 said:


> This little cutie can definitely fit a lot of stuff...


So much to like, lovely bag and slg's!


----------



## eena1230

Rani said:


> So much to like, lovely bag and slg's!


Thank you...


----------



## missconvy

eena1230 said:


> This little cutie can definitely fit a lot of stuff...


I was wondering if this is the new vernis cles if it has an outside pocket and if it's a slit pocket or zipper. Can't seem to find the answer online. Thanks!


----------



## eena1230

missconvy said:


> I was wondering if this is the new vernis cles if it has an outside pocket and if it's a slit pocket or zipper. Can't seem to find the answer online. Thanks!


Yes it's the new vernis cles... there is a slit pocket but no zipper on the slit pocket. However, it does NOT have the Louis Vuitton plaque on the exterior slit pocket.


----------



## missconvy

eena1230 said:


> Yes it's the new vernis cles... there is a slit pocket but no zipper on the slit pocket. However, it does NOT have the Louis Vuitton plaque on the exterior slit pocket.



Thanks for the info! Everything is so gorgeous and candid!


----------



## eena1230

missconvy said:


> Thanks for the info! Everything is so gorgeous and candid!


Awwh thank you


----------



## dotty8

eena1230 said:


> This little cutie can definitely fit a lot of stuff...



Woah, so cute


----------



## eena1230

dotty8 said:


> Woah, so cute


Thank you


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## Jujuma

j19 said:


> My toiletry 26:
> View attachment 3489230
> 
> It can definitely fit a lot more but that's what I have in it so far!



You will be shocked at how much it can hold. More than my Chanel Jumbo!!


----------



## j19

Jujuma said:


> You will be shocked at how much it can hold. More than my Chanel Jumbo!!


Yup it can definitely fit a ton - it looks like it wouldn't from pictures it does! Definitely one of my favorite slgs


----------



## pinky7129

eena1230 said:


> This little cutie can definitely fit a lot of stuff...



Could you be so kind and tell us how to find this lovely pink box on eBay


----------



## pmburk

Inside my Besace Rosebery (apologies for pic taken in my car): cosmetic case from Harold's, Mulberry small wristlet with pharmaceuticals/hand sanitizier/feminine hygiene stuffs, JW Hulme red monogrammed pouch holding my work keys, D&G sunnies (in a very dusty case, apparently), and vintage French Company LV small wallet.


----------



## eena1230

pinky7129 said:


> Could you be so kind and tell us how to find this lovely pink box on eBay


Here it is... 
Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/351413401495

Mini Macarons Shaped Storage Case Container Jewelry Pill Organizer Tool Bag Box


----------



## Vancang

In my Neverfull MM World Tour...


----------



## cyuen

Using my Twist PM today


----------



## Erum7860

Inside my Kleber PM aka Ms Pink Lady [emoji4]


----------



## rendodan110

What do you guys keep in the neverfull pouches?


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

I am soo loving my new to me Alma BB in Vernise. Inside we have 2 cles, round coin purse, mini pochette, 6 ring key holder, Victoria Secret lip gloss, bath and body works hand cream and hand sanitizer. I knowww, it fits soooo much.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> I am soo loving my new to me Alma BB in Vernise. Inside we have 2 cles, round coin purse, mini pochette, 6 ring key holder, Victoria Secret lip gloss, bath and body works hand cream and hand sanitizer. I knowww, it fits soooo much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494162



Wow. You fit a lot in your Alma BB!! I love my Alma BB. Such a gorgeous bag. Nice that the mini pochette fits in there too.


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

HiEndGirl said:


> Wow. You fit a lot in your Alma BB!! I love my Alma BB. Such a gorgeous bag. Nice that the mini pochette fits in there too.


Yes this one is quickly becoming my fav. Fits so much despite it small appearance.

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GatorBlue11

I don't manage to get this much in mine! But Its nice to know that I could!


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

GatorBlue11 said:


> I don't manage to get this much in mine! But Its nice to know that I could!


Funny, they all fit so comfortably. I have a Samsung Galaxy 6 plus and that also fits quite comfortably along with the others too. I love small bags that can fit a little more than just the essentials.

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

It zips without any bumps or straining too
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

rendodan110 said:


> What do you guys keep in the neverfull pouches?


I keep mine. I use it for receipts and coupons. it also acts as a base shaper for my speedy B 30


DRJones616 said:


> Beautiful!!




Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pinksweater

Pochette , Jeanne wallet and cles inside my Delightful PM


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

RochRumRunner said:


> Cute, very cute. Certainly an inspiration of hope to wear something so cute.


I shock myself with how much I fit inside my BB. Its a great little bag

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Ougirl said:


> What's in my Speedy 30..... As my hubby says what's NOT in my purse!!!
> 
> Cerise Zippy Wallet
> Coach pill case
> Gina Alexander Makeup Bag (with my daughter's picture on it)
> Hairbrush
> 2 "Ouch Pouches"-one for headphone and charging cord, one with actual band aids in it !
> Hand sanitizer
> Pencil case (with my multiply color pens)
> Kleenex
> Lipgloss
> Tinted lipgloss
> Small Vera Bradley card case
> 2 Rx's
> My IPhone
> Mini iPad


I think you have everything that you need. My husband asked me why I carry antibacterial ointment with me all the time. He got a cut the other day and he couldn't be happier for my emergency kit

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

chiemilans said:


> What's in my Speedy B?? Oh, you know... Just a bag of Reeces peanut butter cups and a bag of Dove dark chocolates.
> 
> Love that my bag is roomy enough to carry my snacks, hahaha!!


I love that you have chocolate in your speedy

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

bh4me said:


> So excited to use my mp today with all my pink-ish items in my alma bb [emoji3]
> View attachment 3469170


[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]I loveeee this collection 

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bh4me

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]I loveeee this collection
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


thank you


----------



## Jamie100

What's inside my discontinued Westminster GM.


----------



## fashion.beauty

I'm new here, hope somebody can answer. Can you fit U.S. Letter size paper (8.5x11 inches) and MacBook gold (7.6x11 inches) in Alma pm?


----------



## Jamie100

fashion.beauty said:


> I'm new here, hope somebody can answer. Can you fit U.S. Letter size paper (8.5x11 inches) and MacBook gold (7.6x11 inches) in Alma pm?



You won't be able to fit US letter size paper in Alma pm.


----------



## Jamie100

fashion.beauty said:


> I'm new here, hope somebody can answer. Can you fit U.S. Letter size paper (8.5x11 inches) and MacBook gold (7.6x11 inches) in Alma pm?



You won't be able to fit US letter size paper in Alma pm.


----------



## purse fan

JeanStoffel said:


> My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol



OMG- I'm dieing- this is fantastic! Best 'what's in my bag' ever!


----------



## Regina E

Jeffree Star & more Jeffree Star inside my Speedy


----------



## Bagladyparadise

Regina E said:


> Jeffree Star & more Jeffree Star inside my Speedy


How do you like the skin frost? I love his lippies but I haven't made the leap for the skin frosts yet! I'm a highlighter junkie idk why I haven't yet!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Jamie100 said:


> You won't be able to fit US letter size paper in Alma pm.



This is so so pretty !! Is it the fuschia?


----------



## candiebear

Bagladyparadise said:


> How do you like the skin frost? I love his lippies but I haven't made the leap for the skin frosts yet! I'm a highlighter junkie idk why I haven't yet!


I know you were asking someone else, but I just wanted to jump in and say I have Peach Goddess and was very disappointed. I love the Becca Champagne Pop highlighter and Jeffree's is not up to that standard for me. I can use Peach Goddess as an eyeshadow it's so muted down. Hopefully his other colors are more vibrant.


----------



## Bagladyparadise

candiebear said:


> I know you were asking someone else, but I just wanted to jump in and say I have Peach Goddess and was very disappointed. I love the Becca Champagne Pop highlighter and Jeffree's is not up to that standard for me. I can use Peach Goddess as an eyeshadow it's so muted down. Hopefully his other colors are more vibrant.


That's disappointing to hear! I love Anastasia's highlighters they're what I'm grabbing for the most lately. His lipsticks are some of my favourite to use and my clients also love the staying power. Thought I'd add these into rotation too.


----------



## ddchicago85

I love my LV neverfull. I have to pick and chose when to use it though loaded up with all my goods as there is no zipper. But this bag can fit so much inside, it's a great bag! 

.


----------



## Alegra

Just posted a Whats in My Louis Vuitton Delightful video


----------



## litchi

ddchicago85 said:


> I love my LV neverfull. I have to pick and chose when to use it though loaded up with all my goods as there is no zipper. But this bag can fit so much inside, it's a great bag!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501811
> View attachment 3501812


Beautiful! I find it useful to have a scarf or a light cardigan on top of items in my NF. So I don't worry about people peeking in on my slgs.


----------



## Aphasia23

MJ zip pouch
Form by Pavo pouch
MK Wallet
LV Pochette Accessories
In Neverfull PM


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Inside my Neverfull, I have the awesome Samorga organizer. Inside I have:

Neverfull pochette
Monogram mini pochette (completely stuffed)
Monogram 6 ring key holder
Fossile cosmetic pouch
Empriente cles in cherry
Round coin purse
Coach sunnies
Hand cream
Dior lippie

Makes me happy everytime I look inside my purse[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G928P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Yuki85

JeanStoffel said:


> My bf was being sneaky and made a What's in my gf's bag video the other day lol




this is hilarious!!!


----------



## Beauty Marked

My trusty companions [emoji173]️


----------



## Aoifs

Beauty Marked said:


> View attachment 3507721
> 
> 
> My trusty companions [emoji173]️


I love all the different canvas prints. I think ill get an Azur cles as my next small purchase. its the print i dont have in my collection yet!

Can i ask what size your agenda is? Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Beauty Marked

Aoifs said:


> I love all the different canvas prints. I think ill get an Azur cles as my next small purchase. its the print i dont have in my collection yet!
> 
> Can i ask what size your agenda is? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Aww thank you! 

I have the Agenda MM. It's my everyday workhorse. A perfect and practical size for my needs. I also own the Agenda PM in Ebene and used it for a few months before realizing that it was just too small for what I needed on a day to day. But the MM is perfect for me!


----------



## Chantal vdP

Only what fits in a Saumur bag lol! A wallet, phone, agenda and business cards. (Maybe some lost pens)


----------



## Aoifs

Beauty Marked said:


> Aww thank you!
> 
> I have the Agenda MM. It's my everyday workhorse. A perfect and practical size for my needs. I also own the Agenda PM in Ebene and used it for a few months before realizing that it was just too small for what I needed on a day to day. But the MM is perfect for me!



Thanks. I am using a Pocket size Filofax at the moment and I plan to upgrade to a LV agenda at some point. I think the MM is the best size for everyday use that you can still fit in a handbag!


----------



## Beauty Marked

Aoifs said:


> Thanks. I am using a Pocket size Filofax at the moment and I plan to upgrade to a LV agenda at some point. I think the MM is the best size for everyday use that you can still fit in a handbag!



Yes! You will enjoy the MM. Such a practical thing to have. I also use it to store other things like ideas, lists, inspirational things, etc. Mine is a vintage piece with a much thicker canvas. No peeling whatsoever. I love her to pieces.


----------



## j19

Toiletry 26


----------



## unhly_msqurade

The compact Pochette Metis fits a LOT. Clemence wallet, toiletry pouch 19, keys, soft sunglasses case, inhaler, pill fob, NARS lipstick, and iPhone SE. Love it!


----------



## Pickle123

Squirrel75 said:


> View attachment 3513697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The compact Pochette Metis fits a LOT. Clemence wallet, toiletry pouch 19, keys, soft sunglasses case, inhaler, pill fob, NARS lipstick, and iPhone SE. Love it!


Love the look of all of this.


----------



## artsygirl

Pochette Metis fits my Chanel Boy compact wallet, Grape Empreinte key pouch, round coin purse, Damier Graphite key pouch.


----------



## j19

Toiletry 26


----------



## neloi2006

Found this MBMJ pouch for $5 at Nordstrom Rack today. Looks great with my SLGs!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Pickle123 said:


> Love the look of all of this.


Aw, thanks!


----------



## FancyPants77

neloi2006 said:


> Found this MBMJ pouch for $5 at Nordstrom Rack today. Looks great with my SLGs!



It matches beautifully! Love all your SLGs


----------



## neloi2006

FancyPants77 said:


> It matches beautifully! Love all your SLGs


Thank you kindly


----------



## sacha1009

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


Really ur speedy


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

artsygirl said:


> Pochette Metis fits my Chanel Boy compact wallet, Grape Empreinte key pouch, round coin purse, Damier Graphite key pouch.


do you find the Damier Graphite key pouch to fit more than the other canvas(mono, de, da) key pouch?


----------



## sandyclaws

What's inside my Trocadero 30 ^_^ I love this bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## kj_whodoff

tua said:


> do you find the Damier Graphite key pouch to fit more than the other canvas(mono, de, da) key pouch?



Not OP, but I have the DG cles and the ebene cles and the DG fits more more sure. If you check my post history I have a comparison picture gallery of the two.


----------



## cocorichelle

My Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene with Rose Ballerine + Samorga Organizer







- Kate Spade Swan Bag Charm
- LV pochette (included with Neverfull)
- Bonlook Sunglasses Case
- LV Jeanne Wallet
- Clipa Purse Hanger
- Apple Headphones (inside Rachel zoe pouch that came with headphones in her Box of style subscription)
- YSL lip gloss, chapstick, StowAway small lipstick and Angel Muse perfume roller
- Compact mirror
- Gum, Pen, work badge, keys (with Coach valet key fob)
- iPhone 7 Plus (not pictured)


----------



## p.l.c.r.

cocorichelle said:


> My Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene with Rose Ballerine + Samorga Organizer
> 
> View attachment 3516074
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516076
> 
> 
> - Kate Spade Swan Bag Charm
> - LV pochette (included with Neverfull)
> - Bonlook Sunglasses Case
> - LV Jeanne Wallet
> - Clipa Purse Hanger
> - Apple Headphones (inside Rachel zoe pouch that came with headphones in her Box of style subscription)
> - YSL lip gloss, chapstick, StowAway small lipstick and Angel Muse perfume roller
> - Compact mirror
> - Gum, Pen, work badge, keys (with Coach valet key fob)
> - iPhone 7 Plus (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3516075



Is that a new Samorga you own? I remember you had a different one before  what style is that?


----------



## cocorichelle

p.l.c.r. said:


> Is that a new Samorga you own? I remember you had a different one before  what style is that?


Hi, it's the same Samorga. 
Model: M6(W10 H6.5 D4.8in)
I had tried another brand before with a zipper (it sucked) but only have 1 Samorga.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

cocorichelle said:


> Hi, it's the same Samorga.
> Model: M6(W10 H6.5 D4.8in)
> I had tried another brand before with a zipper (it sucked) but only have 1 Samorga.



Oh sorry i thought you had the samorga with the bottle holders on the side Im excited to get mine so i can start using my neverfull!


----------



## artsygirl

tua said:


> do you find the Damier Graphite key pouch to fit more than the other canvas(mono, de, da) key pouch?


Yes! It fits my huge car key (rectangular boxy key) plus my other keys really nicely. Whereas with the other canvas key pouches, it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Meyya1221

Crazy Bag said:


> Wow... You managed to fit so much in the BB.
> I think I am bad at packing lol... Here's my MM size:


GORG ♡♡♡♡


----------



## tonij2000

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Louisgyal37

Haven't done one of these for a while. Inside my Montaigne bb


----------



## Oryx816

I normally don't consider myself a nosy person but I love seeing what is in everyone's bag.  This thread delights me!  [emoji23]


----------



## paula3boys

tonij2000 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app



Is that the Marc Jacobs key case? I just ordered it on sale at Nordies


----------



## tonij2000

paula3boys said:


> Is that the Marc Jacobs key case? I just ordered it on sale at Nordies


Yes. The edge paint/glazing came off the corners of my LV case after about one month of use. This one has leather trim, no edge paint.

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## paula3boys

tonij2000 said:


> Yes. The edge paint/glazing came off the corners of my LV case after about one month of use. This one has leather trim, no edge paint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app



That's good! Unfortunately my order was cancelled


----------



## shopgirl0047

artsygirl said:


> Pochette Metis fits my Chanel Boy compact wallet, Grape Empreinte key pouch, round coin purse, Damier Graphite key pouch.


Do you think an Audi car key could fit inside that Damier Graphite key pouch along with some regular house keys? I'm looking to get one of those but would want it to fit my car key which is one of those large fob ones.


----------



## Aethereality

cocorichelle said:


> My Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene with Rose Ballerine + Samorga Organizer
> 
> View attachment 3516074
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516076
> 
> 
> - Kate Spade Swan Bag Charm
> - LV pochette (included with Neverfull)
> - Bonlook Sunglasses Case
> - LV Jeanne Wallet
> - Clipa Purse Hanger
> - Apple Headphones (inside Rachel zoe pouch that came with headphones in her Box of style subscription)
> - YSL lip gloss, chapstick, StowAway small lipstick and Angel Muse perfume roller
> - Compact mirror
> - Gum, Pen, work badge, keys (with Coach valet key fob)
> - iPhone 7 Plus (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3516075



So gorgeous! I love how the colour matches perfectly with the RB interior. I'm thinking of getting a samorga organizer for my Neverfull and Celine nano as well! Do you recommend it?

Today I'm wearing my nano speedy, which contains my iPhone 6, Victorine wallet, and mini Pochette.


----------



## Naghia

I got my wallet, my make up pouch, sunglasses, tissue pack, my handphone on my sienna MM


----------



## artsygirl

shopgirl0047 said:


> Do you think an Audi car key could fit inside that Damier Graphite key pouch along with some regular house keys? I'm looking to get one of those but would want it to fit my car key which is one of those large fob ones.


It fits my VW key fob (2.5 inches by 3.5 inches) plus 2 house keys and a VW logo keychain. Here are some pics.


----------



## cocorichelle

Aethereality said:


> So gorgeous! I love how the colour matches perfectly with the RB interior. I'm thinking of getting a samorga organizer for my Neverfull and Celine nano as well! Do you recommend it?
> 
> Today I'm wearing my nano speedy, which contains my iPhone 6, Victorine wallet, and mini Pochette.


Absolutely! I am so happy with my Samorga. I would definitely buy again if I had the choice again.


----------



## shopgirl0047

artsygirl said:


> View attachment 3526867
> View attachment 3526868
> 
> It fits my VW key fob (2.5 inches by 3.5 inches) plus 2 house keys and a VW logo keychain. Here are some pics.



Thank you so much! That helps a lot.


----------



## artsygirl

My little Eden fits a fair amount! The full size zippy Epi wallet fits SNUGLY but does fit! Love this purse!


----------



## sarahrae1983

I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this thread so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## balen.girl

Inside my cosmetic DE..


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Bosphore Backpack.These are just the basics. Plenty of room to throw in a sweater or many other extras.


----------



## Sibelle

This is what I carried with me today. Obviously I love red .


----------



## debssx3

sandyclaws said:


> What's inside my Trocadero 30 ^_^ I love this bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515584



Thats awesome! Ive been eyeing that bag for awhile!


----------



## sacha1009

I love this thread so much...lots of nices purses... happy Thanksgiving everyone [emoji9]

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aoifs

Sibelle said:


> This is what I carried with me today. Obviously I love red .
> 
> View attachment 3529652


Red and DE - my fab combo! Does this get heavy?

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## for3v3rz

Inside my Neverfull today.


----------



## Sibelle

Aoifs said:


> Red and DE - my fab combo! Does this get heavy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Yes it´s the perfect combo  ! No it´s not heavy at all, the bag almost weights nothing.


----------



## sarahrae1983

Today was Christmas shopping and lunch at Patisserie Valerie [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## tonij2000

Artsy MM

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purseloco

I received my Neverfull MM a few weeks ago. I sold the DA GM Neverfull, because I felt it was too big for everyday use. I am really enjoying this bag. Here are the contents of my bag.


----------



## GiaDiamond

Here's mine right now!
I don't usually carry the wallet though. I have a thin CC holder I like to keep in my Eva, (like the Felicie CC holder but bought from Amazon and it makes it so much more compact!) I keep the Eva strap in the Neverfull's pocket so I can easily just grab  that and have a crossbody for quick trips. I just bought a Mono agenda pm planner so I will have that to carry in here too. So I don't want it too heavy so I'll be putting the wallet away. I will say I ❤️ the neverfull pouch!!! I keep my  iphone 6plus in there for now but there's still so much room!


----------



## dkruck1211

Sibelle said:


> This is what I carried with me today. Obviously I love red .
> 
> View attachment 3529652


Red is my favorite color too especially when paired with DE [emoji177]

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BlaCkIriS

GiaDiamond said:


> View attachment 3538097
> View attachment 3538098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine right now!
> I don't usually carry the wallet though. I have a thin CC holder I like to keep in my Eva, (like the Felicie CC holder but bought from Amazon and it makes it so much more compact!) I keep the Eva strap in the Neverfull's pocket so I can easily just grab  that and have a crossbody for quick trips. I just bought a Mono agenda pm planner so I will have that to carry in here too. So I don't want it too heavy so I'll be putting the wallet away. I will say I ❤️ the neverfull pouch!!! I keep my  iphone 6plus in there for now but there's still so much room!


Woahhh....Monogram party  Very nice!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Here is mine.. [emoji173]️


----------



## StopHammertime

balen.girl said:


> Here is mine.. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3538804



What bag is that? Gorgeous!


----------



## sacha1009

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LoVeATL

In my speedy 35 DE
ebene cles for keyfob
Adele in fuscia
6 key holder in fuscia
Agenda gm DE
Toiletry 19
Chloe sunnies.


----------



## balen.girl

StopHammertime said:


> What bag is that? Gorgeous!



It's pochette metis in infrarouge monogram..


----------



## auberielle

My speedy 30


----------



## shaake

The amazing Alma BB!


----------



## Pimpernel

Wearing Miss Retiro PM (old model) today:


----------



## LVChanel94

Louisgyal37 said:


> Haven't done one of these for a while. Inside my Montaigne bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519882


How are you loving your Montaigne!? It is gorgeous. I am in love with the MM size and hope to purchase it one day ☺️


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVChanel94 said:


> How are you loving your Montaigne!? It is gorgeous. I am in love with the MM size and hope to purchase it one day ☺️


I love it. It has to be one of my favorite styles. I had to get it in mono and now I have my eye on another....


----------



## Purseloco

Carrying my Duomo Hobo today.


----------



## Purseloco

Pimpernel said:


> Wearing Miss Retiro PM (old model) today:


I love all of your pouches, very organized. I won't be nosey and ask what you have in them.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Purseloco said:


> Carrying my Duomo Hobo today.
> 
> View attachment 3547244
> View attachment 3547245


love the Savoy pouch. I have the smaller one and its so great at keeping me organized


----------



## Purseloco

tua said:


> love the Savoy pouch. I have the smaller one and its so great at keeping me organized


I have to agree, it is one of the best cosmetic pouches I have ever had.


----------



## Pimpernel

Purseloco said:


> I love all of your pouches, very organized. I won't be nosey and ask what you have in them.



Sure! Basically:
-Toiletry pouch 19: personal papers (driving license, ID card, passport, library card, work badge) + foldable shopping bag 
-Minipochette DA: medicines, pincers, sewing kit, band-aids
-Minipochette DE: make-up, scent, mirror
-Adele wallet: cards, Euros, foreign currency
-Emilie wallet: receipts, bills, coupons, seldom-used cards
-black-and-orange palms pouch: female stuff (tampons, extra panties and slip, PMS tablets, condoms, hygienic wipes, toiletry seat paper cover)
-small gold flat pouch: Euro coins for parking/hustlers/beggars
-small orange flat pouch: Hungarian coins for parking/hustlers/beggars
-flat organge Longchamp card holder: store cards
-red Longchamp key holder: self-explaining!
-LV mono canvas cles: car key, office key

Not pictured: pepper spray and other "lady on the loose at night" stuff


----------



## aarcher

I think I have a unique contribution to this thread for what's in my neverfull [emoji23]




A thing of chik fil a BBQ sauce [emoji23] my mom said I was tempting fate and to take it out. It was our Christmas potluck at work and I brought a tray, no one used the sauce I wasn't wasting it!!

Kylie lip kit (my secret santa gift)

A coat

Pochette accessories

Mini pochette

Emp cles


----------



## for3v3rz

Packing for my holiday travel with the kids. This time we are flying. My Speedy in a NF in a tote.


----------



## Vancang

I can't believe all this fits in the Pochette Metis reverse...now I know what the fuss is about this bag...fits a lot of things!!!
View attachment 3550092


iPad mini4
Monogram agenda PM
Victorine wallet
Mini pochette
Sunglasses case
6 key holder
Hand cream
Sanitizer


----------



## Yuki85

for3v3rz said:


> Packing for my holiday travel with the kids. This time we are flying. My Speedy in a NF in a tote.
> 
> View attachment 3549391



And NF in another bag [emoji12]


----------



## cherrifoam

What's in my idylle neverfull today! 
Finally purchased some slgs to hold my things inside my bag ☺️
Toiletry pouch 15 and 19
Damier Cles with my keys 
Clemence wallet 
Red pouch is by GiGi New York I use it for coins


----------



## onmymind24seven

Here's mine...


----------



## Vancang

Reverse monogram pochette metis!!!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

onmymind24seven said:


> Here's mine...



Wow this is so incredibly organized! How do you categorize your items? [emoji1]


----------



## onmymind24seven

romantiqueluxe said:


> Wow this is so incredibly organized! How do you categorize your items? [emoji1]


Thank you so much, the purseN organizer really helps.  there's tons of pockets that's big enough to fit everything ( there's even a little pen holder sewed into one of the pockets). The stuff I frequently used are my wallet and cosmetic pouch so I put those front and center for easy access. the rest of what I have;  tissues, hand sanitizer, sunglasses and snacks goes into the surrounded pockets.  Behind one section of the pockets there's a zip compartment that I store unmentionable female hygiene products in. There's also extra pockets on the outside of the organizer that I can stuff my store receipt. This thing can even be unzip to extend for bigger bags.


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

In my beautiful DE Rose Ballerine Neverfull Thank for looking [emoji1360]


----------



## j19

Toiletry 26


----------



## sunandflowers

artsygirl said:


> View attachment 3528470
> 
> My little Eden fits a fair amount! The full size zippy Epi wallet fits SNUGLY but does fit! Love this purse!



Is this an older bag or a new design? I love it!!!


----------



## kyle_lopez87

I just received my KEEPALL BANDOULIÈRE 45 in the post from the official LV store.
it has an inside pocket. is this a new thing?
i thought the keepall 45 was bare inside.


----------



## Pickle123

kyle_lopez87 said:


> I just received my KEEPALL BANDOULIÈRE 45 in the post from the official LV store.
> it has an inside pocket. is this a new thing?
> i thought the keepall 45 was bare inside.


My keepall is about 12 years old and does not have an inside pocket. Good for you!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

onmymind24seven said:


> Thank you so much, the purseN organizer really helps.  there's tons of pockets that's big enough to fit everything ( there's even a little pen holder sewed into one of the pockets). The stuff I frequently used are my wallet and cosmetic pouch so I put those front and center for easy access. the rest of what I have;  tissues, hand sanitizer, sunglasses and snacks goes into the surrounded pockets.  Behind one section of the pockets there's a zip compartment that I store unmentionable female hygiene products in. There's also extra pockets on the outside of the organizer that I can stuff my store receipt. This thing can even be unzip to extend for bigger bags.



Ah I see! That's a very well functioning purse organizer! You've totally sold me on one! [emoji1]


----------



## llovescuteshoes

TIA for letting me share [emoji5]
In December I acquired this Neverfull, and the mini pochette both *new to me*

- 4 x small balls of yarn. I'm crocheting wash clothes as Christmas gifts
- Roots Canada card holder has my business cards and gift cards (that I always forget to use! Duh.)
- Small brown vintage LV wallet. I only carry the essentials 
- 2 x clementines for a hit of vitamin C
- BAGU foldable bag I use for groceries. It's a life saver!!
- macaroons... Just because
- Christmas gift receipts....
- lululemon pouch has earbuds and phone charging cords
- mini pochette: feminine items, lipstick and chap, floss, Kleenex, jewelry
- wool gloves
- my favourite scarf.... Joe fresh
- Epi cosmetic pouch in Fuschia [emoji7] contains charger wall plug, hand cream, vitamin D drops, mini photo album, couple vitamins and a emergency honey pack from Starbucks [emoji28]


----------



## llovescuteshoes

cherrifoam said:


> What's in my idylle neverfull today!
> Finally purchased some slgs to hold my things inside my bag [emoji5]
> Toiletry pouch 15 and 19
> Damier Cles with my keys
> Clemence wallet
> Red pouch is by GiGi New York I use it for coins



Your bag is absolutely beautiful. I've always loved this print.


----------



## ShelleyKaye

This is my first post ever on purseblog! I'm not sure if I'm actually posting or accidentally replying to someone else's post :/
This is what's in my Neverfull mm today!


----------



## ShelleyKaye

Vancang said:


> View attachment 3552741
> View attachment 3552742
> 
> Reverse monogram pochette metis!!!


I want this bag... it holds so much!!


----------



## bh4me

In my alma bb race today.
- Sorry for posting all over the place. This thread completes the rounds though...lol. I'm always excited when I use this bag. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Suburbangirl

GiaDiamond said:


> View attachment 3538097
> View attachment 3538098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine right now!
> I don't usually carry the wallet though. I have a thin CC holder I like to keep in my Eva, (like the Felicie CC holder but bought from Amazon and it makes it so much more compact!) I keep the Eva strap in the Neverfull's pocket so I can easily just grab  that and have a crossbody for quick trips. I just bought a Mono agenda pm planner so I will have that to carry in here too. So I don't want it too heavy so I'll be putting the wallet away. I will say I ❤️ the neverfull pouch!!! I keep my  iphone 6plus in there for now but there's still so much room!



Wow Love your LV bag, accessories and your organisational skills! Superb and looks amazing


----------



## LuxMommy

In my Twice . I love that it can fit my Clemence wallet in the front pocket. If I need to carry more than this, like my sunglasses, for instance, I leave the Clemence and take my Vernis Cles instead.


----------



## LuxMommy

In my Turenne MM. Love how much it fits - the laptop is the small MacBook Air, I don't remember if it's 10 or 11 inches. The purse organizer I use also inside my Mews.


----------



## DooneyNewbie

LuxMommy said:


> In my Turenne MM. Love how much it fits - the laptop is the small MacBook Air, I don't remember if it's 10 or 11 inches. The purse organizer I use also inside my Mews.



I love that you can fit that MacBook Air in the bag! I would've never guessed!


----------



## LuxMommy

DooneyNewbie said:


> I love that you can fit that MacBook Air in the bag! I would've never guessed!


YES, and easily! And documents on top, if needed! Wanted to show this for this very reason, I don't think people realize how roomy this one is!


----------



## Vancang

LuxMommy said:


> In my Turenne MM. Love how much it fits - the laptop is the small MacBook Air, I don't remember if it's 10 or 11 inches. The purse organizer I use also inside my Mews.



Beautiful bag and it fits so much,can I ask where is that organizer from? TIA


----------



## LuxMommy

Vancang said:


> Beautiful bag and it fits so much,can I ask where is that organizer from? TIA


Thank you, indeed it does! The organizer is by a brand called Insjö, here is their site: https://www.insjo.com.


----------



## itsmree

ShelleyKaye said:


> This is my first post ever on purseblog! I'm not sure if I'm actually posting or accidentally replying to someone else's post :/
> This is what's in my Neverfull mm today!


love all your little SLGs!!!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Speedy 30


----------



## Aoifs

LuxMommy said:


> In my Twice [emoji2]. I love that it can fit my Clemence wallet in the front pocket. If I need to carry more than this, like my sunglasses, for instance, I leave the Clemence and take my Vernis Cles instead.


Love your phone cover-can I ask where it is from? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aoifs

Aoifs said:


> Love your phone cover-can I ask where it is from? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


I see its from Guess in your second post [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AllthingsLV

bh4me said:


> In my alma bb race today.
> - Sorry for posting all over the place. This thread completes the rounds though...lol. I'm always excited when I use this bag. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3557724



Please post away!!!  You should be excited, this bag is [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]!!!


----------



## Vancang

LuxMommy said:


> Thank you, indeed it does! The organizer is by a brand called Insjö, here is their site: https://www.insjo.com.



Oh perfect,thank you!! I'll have to order one for me!!


----------



## bh4me

AllthingsLV said:


> Please post away!!!  You should be excited, this bag is [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]!!!


Lol...thanks! I love it! It's difficult to rotate to another bag after using this!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Inside my Denim Epi Neverful


----------



## for3v3rz

Being compact with my Favorite PM.


----------



## bh4me

Inside my montaigne bb...


----------



## j19

bh4me said:


> Inside my montaigne bb...
> 
> View attachment 3564592


Love this!


----------



## Caspin22




----------



## juicygirl82

bh4me said:


> Inside my montaigne bb...
> 
> View attachment 3564592


I think I am becoming obsessed with the studs on this bag


----------



## bh4me

juicygirl82 said:


> I think I am becoming obsessed with the studs on this bag


That was my reaction when I saw it for the first time at the store. I walked away but I could not get it off my mind...lol


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

bh4me said:


> Inside my montaigne bb...
> 
> View attachment 3564592


Most gorgeous bag!! Is it comfortable to carry crossbody?


----------



## bh4me

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Most gorgeous bag!! Is it comfortable to carry crossbody?


thanks! The emp leather makes the strap really comfortable. The bag sits comfortably as well.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

bh4me said:


> thanks! The emp leather makes the strap really comfortable. The bag sits comfortably as well.


Yay, thank you for your reply!! I really want an empreinte small bag and the Montaigne is just beautiful...hoping it will be just as functional too!!


----------



## viewwing

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Yay, thank you for your reply!! I really want an empreinte small bag and the Montaigne is just beautiful...hoping it will be just as functional too!!


Yes it's super functional. It doesn't get in the way whichever way you carry it. The center zip compartment keeps your important items safe while the two open areas allow for easy access. I love mine!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

viewwing said:


> Yes it's super functional. It doesn't get in the way whichever way you carry it. The center zip compartment keeps your important items safe while the two open areas allow for easy access. I love mine!


Thank you!! Do you find the handles getting in the way at times? Any security concerns with the two open sections? My SA is ordering the bb black for me to try out.. I am hoping this can be ideal for weddings to date nights to shopping etc.. probably expecting a lot from this beauty but hope it can used for all of the above!!


----------



## bh4me

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Thank you!! Do you find the handles getting in the way at times? Any security concerns with the two open sections? My SA is ordering the bb black for me to try out.. I am hoping this can be ideal for weddings to date nights to shopping etc.. probably expecting a lot from this beauty but hope it can used for all of the above!!


I'm not an open bag person at all. It gives me a lot of anxiety; but this bag is too cute not to have. In the open section, I use my mini pochette and attach the chain to the same d-ring for the strap. This makes me feel secure.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

bh4me said:


> I'm not an open bag person at all. It gives me a lot of anxiety; but this bag is too cute not to have. In the open section, I use my mini pochette and attach the chain to the same d-ring for the strap. This makes me feel secure.


Lol, funny I was thinking of doing the exact same thing!! You are right, this bag is just too cute and imo I think the best out of all emp designs currently available!! Thank you for your advice! Enjoy your stunning beauty!!


----------



## cherrifoam

Damier on the outside and mostly mono on the inside!!


----------



## elinda

My most used bag since December 2015 - Duomo; additionally easily fits a water bottle on the side, and more things can be added on top.
All the same items go in Speedy 25 Empreinte and Longchamp bucket


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

elinda said:


> View attachment 3567671
> View attachment 3567670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most used bag since December 2015 - Duomo; additionally easily fits a water bottle on the side, and more things can be added on top.
> All the same items go in Speedy 25 Empreinte and Longchamp bucket


Love this bag!!


----------



## cherrifoam

Lots of mono


----------



## BocaBunny

elinda said:


> View attachment 3567671
> View attachment 3567670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most used bag since December 2015 - Duomo; additionally easily fits a water bottle on the side, and more things can be added on top.
> All the same items go in Speedy 25 Empreinte and Longchamp bucket


Love this bag as well. Don't see many of them out there.


----------



## juicygirl82

my most loved bag of 2016....


-chanel small quilted wallet in lambskin
-korres lip butter in jasmine
-korres body butter in jasmine
-chloe perfume
-nars lipgloss in turkish delight
-ysl lipstick in #1
-charlotte tilbury lipstick in kim k.w.
-mac blot powder
-id badge and book for clinicals
-dita sunglasses
-iphone 7
-bmw key fob
-house keys


----------



## melovepurse

Speedy Bandouliere 20 - compact curieuse wallet in Amethyste, Balenciaga coin purse used as makeup bag, brush, keys and LV sunglasses... can fit my iPhone 6 + also...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3572081


----------



## TrixyG

Inside my Speedy 30...


----------



## Karacoco78

Inside my Neverfull MM - still going strong over 4 years later....and a close up of my wallet just because I love it so much!


----------



## aisyaj

melovepurse said:


> Speedy Bandouliere 20 - compact curieuse wallet in Amethyste, Balenciaga coin purse used as makeup bag, brush, keys and LV sunglasses... can fit my iPhone 6 + also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572081



Hi. Does the iphone 6+ fit in the exterior pocket? Thanks


----------



## melovepurse

aisyaj said:


> Hi. Does the iphone 6+ fit in the exterior pocket? Thanks



Yes, it does - I have the 6 plus


----------



## itsmree

ShelleyKaye said:


> This is my first post ever on purseblog! I'm not sure if I'm actually posting or accidentally replying to someone else's post :/
> This is what's in my Neverfull mm today!


totally OT, but I am so jealous, i wanted that wildfox "im the present" sweatshirt!!!!  it is SO CUTE


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

melovepurse said:


> Speedy Bandouliere 20 - compact curieuse wallet in Amethyste, Balenciaga coin purse used as makeup bag, brush, keys and LV sunglasses... can fit my iPhone 6 + also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572081


Beautiful pop of color amethyste, love!!


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

juicygirl82 said:


> my most loved bag of 2016....
> View attachment 3571565
> 
> -chanel small quilted wallet in lambskin
> -korres lip butter in jasmine
> -korres body butter in jasmine
> -chloe perfume
> -nars lipgloss in turkish delight
> -ysl lipstick in #1
> -charlotte tilbury lipstick in kim k.w.
> -mac blot powder
> -id badge and book for clinicals
> -dita sunglasses
> -iphone 7
> -bmw key fob
> -house keys


I like your chanel wallet! I adore chanel too and hope to get one soon  
Sorry but may I ask where did you get your iPhone cover if you don't mind? Very nice, I'm looking for exact same one too....thank you!


----------



## juicygirl82

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> I like your chanel wallet! I adore chanel too and hope to get one soon
> Sorry but may I ask where did you get your iPhone cover if you don't mind? Very nice, I'm looking for exact same one too....thank you!


Thank you! I love my Chanel wallet too, especially because it's so compact and sleek  I got my phone case from https://www.case-mate.com/collections/iphone-7-cases/products/karat-gold-iphone-7 if you sign up for their emails, you'll get a 15% off code. I think you can also find this one at bestbuy and the Verizon wireless store. It's a little pricier but so worth it. I got one from eBay and it had like five specks of gold lol  the quality is beyond amazing...I had this same exact case for my iPhone 6 and I loved it so much that I bought it again when I upgraded to the 7.


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

juicygirl82 said:


> Thank you! I love my Chanel wallet too, especially because it's so compact and sleek  I got my phone case from https://www.case-mate.com/collections/iphone-7-cases/products/karat-gold-iphone-7 if you sign up for their emails, you'll get a 15% off code. I think you can also find this one at bestbuy and the Verizon wireless store. It's a little pricier but so worth it. I got one from eBay and it had like five specks of gold lol  the quality is beyond amazing...I had this same exact case for my iPhone 6 and I loved it so much that I bought it again when I upgraded to the 7.


Thanks so much for helping me out how to get the pretty cover case! You're the best!


----------



## juicygirl82

LuvhandbagsLV said:


> Thanks so much for helping me out how to get the pretty cover case! You're the best!


Of course anytime! I really hope you're able to get it, you'll seriously be obsessed


----------



## aisyaj

melovepurse said:


> Yes, it does - I have the 6 plus



Fab! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## sarahrae1983

Hey lovely ladies... not to everyone's taste I'm sure but I found these rings on eBay and they imo are a brilliant solution to holding the never full in place!! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## paula3boys

sarahrae1983 said:


> Hey lovely ladies... not to everyone's taste I'm sure but I found these rings on eBay and they imo are a brilliant solution to holding the never full in place!! [emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573305
> View attachment 3573306
> View attachment 3573307



I bought small rings on Mautto to do the same


----------



## sarahrae1983

What a really good idea - don't you think?


----------



## khimyy24

Make ups


----------



## juicygirl82

khimyy24 said:


> View attachment 3574214
> View attachment 3574215
> View attachment 3574216
> View attachment 3574217
> View attachment 3574219
> View attachment 3574220
> View attachment 3574221
> View attachment 3574222
> View attachment 3574223
> View attachment 3574224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I bought LV Trivoli from a friend of friends and it says Authentic but i have doubt since I have been reading all the furoms here. Its A LV Trivoli pm and the Code is LF1048. I need ur help guys.
> 
> Whats also worry me is as you can see the Code is not inside the pocket and there is No Protective studs in the Bottom. And the code that state there i can't see that in the Lv code list . Help !!!!


Hey!! You should post this in the authenticate this Louis vuitton forum. There are a bunch of experts there!! Good luck


----------



## luvprada

for3v3rz said:


> Packing for my holiday travel with the kids. This time we are flying. My Speedy in a NF in a tote.
> 
> View attachment 3549391



What size is your speedy? Thank you


----------



## lVliving

khimyy24 said:


> View attachment 3574214
> View attachment 3574215
> View attachment 3574216
> View attachment 3574217
> View attachment 3574219
> View attachment 3574220
> View attachment 3574221
> View attachment 3574222
> View attachment 3574223
> View attachment 3574224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I bought LV Trivoli from a friend of friends and it says Authentic but i have doubt since I have been reading all the furoms here. Its A LV Trivoli pm and the Code is LF1048. I need ur help guys.
> 
> Whats also worry me is as you can see the Code is not inside the pocket and there is No Protective studs in the Bottom. And the code that state there i can't see that in the Lv code list . Help !!!!


Definitely not authentic. Gives away are the stitching. The dust bag not authentic quality as well and the date code is not consistent with France date code, LF is not a country code or one for any country I believe. I don't mean any insult to injury but if you can get your money back I would
Suggest so!! I hope this helps, I'm sorry!


----------



## j19

ELLENSUMMERS said:


> In my beautiful DE Rose Ballerine Neverfull Thank for looking [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553121


Gorgeous!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Wanted to post my *new* Pochette Metis with her contents! Thanks for letting me share!
1) round coin purse for headphones
2) Rosalie coin purse (wallet)
3) pre-loved mini pochette (contains medical supplies, chapstick, etc.)
4) sunglasses
5) small calendar
6) keys
7) Dexcom (continuous glucose monitor - type 1 diabetes)
8) Omnipod PDM (another medical device, I just switched to a tubeless insulin pump so this controls the pod on my arm).

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Kidclarke

TrixyG said:


> Inside my Speedy 30...
> View attachment 3572613


What brand is the blue notebook size thing to the right? I love it!


----------



## TrixyG

Kidclarke said:


> What brand is the blue notebook size thing to the right? I love it!



That's a small portfolio from Oberon Designs, Night Ship in navy.  
They make beautiful handmade leather goods 
http://www.oberondesign.com/collect...portfolio-notebook-night-ship-limited-edition


----------



## Kidclarke

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3576633
> 
> 
> 
> That's a small portfolio from Oberon Designs, Night Ship in navy.
> They make beautiful handmade leather goods
> http://www.oberondesign.com/collect...portfolio-notebook-night-ship-limited-edition


Ah, it's gorgeous! Thank you! I'll definitely be adding one to my bag now!


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## lvbananas

melovepurse said:


> Speedy Bandouliere 20 - compact curieuse wallet in Amethyste, Balenciaga coin purse used as makeup bag, brush, keys and LV sunglasses... can fit my iPhone 6 + also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572081



Hi there, if I may ask, could u pls show what u are able to fit in the balenciaga coin purse? I was considering the exact same one for makeup for smaller bags. I'm hoping the outer zipped pocket could hold few bobby pins and safety pins. Inside could hold an eyeliner, lipstick and a compact mirror. Any pointers will be appreciated. TIA.


----------



## yuuyuut

My old LV bag, purchased it around 2004. It was about $600.

View media item 1718
View media item 1719


----------



## Kate1989

Emp Speedy b 25 containing: notebook, zippy pouch (with bits n bobs inside), deodorant, phone, foldaway shopping bag, umbrella, perfume, and in the slip pockets my sunglasses, and a compact with a lippy on top. In the front pocket I have my emp key pouch as a small wallet.


----------



## DooneyNewbie

View attachment 3578258


What's in my Speedy 30?

- pochette accessories
- Louise wallet
- PM agenda
- Coach cosmetics case
- H&M pencil case (looking to replace with a leather one)
- keys
- cles pochette 
- round coin purse


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Sorry for the double post...I don't know how to delete the previous post on TPF. 




Anyways, here's what's in my Speedy 30!

- pochette accessories
- Louise wallet
- PM agenda
- Coach cosmetics case
- H&M pencil case (looking to replace)
- cles pochette 
- round coin purse
- keys


----------



## BeBe2223

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


I just love this bag!!! So pretty


----------



## FreAnne

*Here's the inside of my Neverfull MM. Just received my zipped up handbag organizer *


----------



## calilily

FreAnne said:


> *Here's the inside of my Neverfull MM. Just received my zipped up handbag organizer *
> View attachment 3578708
> View attachment 3578709


Looks great! Where did you get this organizer? It's really cute!


----------



## Pimpernel

FreAnne said:


> *Here's the inside of my Neverfull MM. Just received my zipped up handbag organizer *
> View attachment 3578708
> View attachment 3578709


Hazarding a guess - pursebling boxy extra jumbo zippered organiser?   I've been on the hunt for one just like yours on evilbay as I know of no other sources - no luck so far...


----------



## FreAnne

calilily said:


> Looks great! Where did you get this organizer? It's really cute!



Thank you! I got it from pursebling 



Pimpernel said:


> Hazarding a guess - pursebling boxy extra jumbo zippered organiser?   I've been on the hunt for one just like yours on evilbay as I know of no other sources - no luck so far...



Your guess is right! I got the jumbo so I could cinch the sides but, now I'm thinking I should've ordered the extra jumbo . I hope you find one!!!


----------



## itsmree

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wanted to post my *new* Pochette Metis with her contents! Thanks for letting me share!
> 1) round coin purse for headphones
> 2) Rosalie coin purse (wallet)
> 3) pre-loved mini pochette (contains medical supplies, chapstick, etc.)
> 4) sunglasses
> 5) small calendar
> 6) keys
> 7) Dexcom (continuous glucose monitor - type 1 diabetes)
> 8) Omnipod PDM (another medical device, I just switched to a tubeless insulin pump so this controls the pod on my arm).
> 
> Thanks ladies!


love that bag!


----------



## faded264

I have a mix of designers and patterns in my DE NF in rose ballerine, but I love them all.


----------



## cherrifoam

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wanted to post my *new* Pochette Metis with her contents! Thanks for letting me share!
> 1) round coin purse for headphones
> 2) Rosalie coin purse (wallet)
> 3) pre-loved mini pochette (contains medical supplies, chapstick, etc.)
> 4) sunglasses
> 5) small calendar
> 6) keys
> 7) Dexcom (continuous glucose monitor - type 1 diabetes)
> 8) Omnipod PDM (another medical device, I just switched to a tubeless insulin pump so this controls the pod on my arm).
> 
> Thanks ladies!


Would you be able to post a pic of what the Rosalie looks like on the inside? There's not a pic on the website. Is it just "open" inside or are there card slots in too like the multicartes? TIA


----------



## CourtneyMc22

itsmree said:


> love that bag!


 thanks!!



cherrifoam said:


> Would you be able to post a pic of what the Rosalie looks like on the inside? There's not a pic on the website. Is it just "open" inside or are there card slots in too like the multicartes? TIA


Hi! Yes, I posted some detailed pics of the wallet when I first bought it...hopefully this link works: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-wallet-club.80223/page-261#post-30103903

I have several cards in the very back slot, then one card in the back card slot, money in the middle, then two cards in the front card slot. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dawn

faded264 said:


> I have a mix of designers and patterns in my DE NF in rose ballerine, but I love them all.


oohhhh they are all so pretty! I love every single one


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

In my speedy 30 today, 

Chanel zip coin purse
Coach wristlet, with Coach cardholder, LV cles, and Dolce & Gabbana the one inside
VB sunglass holder
Key poof


----------



## WinSailor

In my Hampstead:


----------



## AllthingsLV

faded264 said:


> I have a mix of designers and patterns in my DE NF in rose ballerine, but I love them all.



I love the variety!!  All are gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## jennifer-j

WinSailor said:


> In my Hampstead:
> View attachment 3582777


 Your Hampstead looks gorgeous! Although it has been discontinued for quite some time now, it stays a classic piece.


----------



## sleeps a lot

nothing that is going to ruin the leather! i use my ipsy bags to organize all my makeup or anything else i put in them in.


----------



## for3v3rz

In my NF. Using a scarf to keep everything in and when the weather gets too cold.


----------



## for3v3rz

khimyy24 said:


> View attachment 3574214
> View attachment 3574215
> View attachment 3574216
> View attachment 3574217
> View attachment 3574219
> View attachment 3574220
> View attachment 3574221
> View attachment 3574222
> View attachment 3574223
> View attachment 3574224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I bought LV Trivoli from a friend of friends and it says Authentic but i have doubt since I have been reading all the furoms here. Its A LV Trivoli pm and the Code is LF1048. I need ur help guys.
> 
> Whats also worry me is as you can see the Code is not inside the pocket and there is No Protective studs in the Bottom. And the code that state there i can't see that in the Lv code list . Help !!!!



This is a fake. The date code should be in the side pocket. The word Louis Vuitton in the front is lightly embossed.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Inside my PM...


----------



## Evelyn_Zhu

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


beautiful bag!!!stunning!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside my PM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585254



Is that a Macassar agenda?  I LOVE it.


----------



## Louisgyal37

faintlymacabre said:


> Is that a Macassar agenda?  I LOVE it.


Yes...one of my favorite finds...


----------



## sacha1009

for3v3rz said:


> This is a fake. The date code should be in the side pocket. The word Louis Vuitton in the front is lightly embossed.


Yes really can tell this is fake...sorry bout it..if I were u return it to ur friends friend and get ur money back..good luck


----------



## strandedflower

It may seem like it, but I'm not a teenage girl haha  Don't ask me why I carry three mirrors around  lol


----------



## Rocksyram

Inside my Montaigne MM


----------



## litchi

Inspired by recent posts in this thread, I'm sharing what's inside my Race Neverfull. I either clip the pochettes to the D-ring or place shawl on top of the slgs.


----------



## JadaStormy

khimyy24 said:


> View attachment 3574214
> View attachment 3574215
> View attachment 3574216
> View attachment 3574217
> View attachment 3574219
> View attachment 3574220
> View attachment 3574221
> View attachment 3574222
> View attachment 3574223
> View attachment 3574224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I bought LV Trivoli from a friend of friends and it says Authentic but i have doubt since I have been reading all the furoms here. Its A LV Trivoli pm and the Code is LF1048. I need ur help guys.
> 
> Whats also worry me is as you can see the Code is not inside the pocket and there is No Protective studs in the Bottom. And the code that state there i can't see that in the Lv code list . Help !!!!



As others have said, this is fake. This is a very bad cheap fake. Literally nothing on the bag is even close to an authentic Tivoli.  You need to educate yourself on the brand BEFORE buying pre-loved. 

I really hope you were able to get a refund...


----------



## shopgirl0047

I posted a video of what's in my bag today.


----------



## Aoifs

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside my PM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585254


Love. What size is your agenda? Never seen one like this! Was it limited edition?

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Louisgyal37

Aoifs said:


> Love. What size is your agenda? Never seen one like this! Was it limited edition?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


It's the mm size in the macassar. It came out a few years ago and was quickly discontinued. It wasn't a true limited edition piece but probably limited in numbers. I never thought I'd find one. Love the rich black interior against the silver...


----------



## cherrytongue

Wow this seems like perfect timing! I just filmed 2 what's in my bag videos, both with neverfulls. One is the world tour bag and another is my first NF, which is in DA, MM, with Rose Ballerine interior. Let me share the Rose Ballerine first


----------



## cherrytongue

strandedflower said:


> View attachment 3586664
> 
> 
> It may seem like it, but I'm not a teenage girl haha  Don't ask me why I carry three mirrors around  lol


OMG this is my dream collection, especially that rose ballerine key pouch. I can't even tell you how jealous I am right now


----------



## cherrytongue

strandedflower said:


> View attachment 3586664
> 
> 
> It may seem like it, but I'm not a teenage girl haha  Don't ask me why I carry three mirrors around  lol


is that chanel a card holder? I have one with silver hardware!


----------



## Cindycarmona77

ELLENSUMMERS said:


> In my beautiful DE Rose Ballerine Neverfull Thank for looking [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553121



Love this bag its gorgeous. I am torn between the RB and the Red. How is yours holding up with the RB interior?


----------



## litchi

litchi said:


> Inspired by recent posts in this thread, I'm sharing what's inside my Race Neverfull. I either clip the pochettes to the D-ring or place shawl on top of the slgs.
> View attachment 3586991


Thank you for the Likes, dear LV family!


----------



## Miso5oup

khimyy24 said:


> View attachment 3574214
> View attachment 3574215
> View attachment 3574216
> View attachment 3574217
> View attachment 3574219
> View attachment 3574220
> View attachment 3574221
> View attachment 3574222
> View attachment 3574223
> View attachment 3574224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I bought LV Trivoli from a friend of friends and it says Authentic but i have doubt since I have been reading all the furoms here. Its A LV Trivoli pm and the Code is LF1048. I need ur help guys.
> 
> Whats also worry me is as you can see the Code is not inside the pocket and there is No Protective studs in the Bottom. And the code that state there i can't see that in the Lv code list . Help !!!!



Dont know if it got answered....but Sorry this is not a tivoli pm nor tivoli gm.


----------



## Aoifs

Louisgyal37 said:


> View attachment 3589095
> 
> It's the mm size in the macassar. It came out a few years ago and was quickly discontinued. It wasn't a true limited edition piece but probably limited in numbers. I never thought I'd find one. Love the rich black interior against the silver...



It's stunning. Thanks for info.


----------



## Pmrbfay

My new Favorite PM.  Purchased for Christmas 2016. Holds my iPhone 7 in an OtterBox Defender case, Pouchette Clef with ID, lip gloss, pen, small refillable Lancôme powder compact, small pot of hand lotion, 2-3 tissues, car/house keys, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle twist-n-spray perfume, reading glasses or aviator sunglasses.


----------



## strandedflower

cherrytongue said:


> OMG this is my dream collection, especially that rose ballerine key pouch. I can't even tell you how jealous I am right now



Hehe thank you! Glad to see a fellow pink lover! 



cherrytongue said:


> is that chanel a card holder? I have one with silver hardware!


Yes it's the card holder! Yay!!! Silver hardware is gorgeous! Debated so long between silver and gold haha


----------



## j19

What's in my pochette accessoires NM  plus my iPhone 6


----------



## bh4me

I took my 13yr old petite bucket bag today  Still love it! I don't carry much. In it, just my mini pochette, small zip wallet, key holder, and phone.


----------



## Dawn

bh4me said:


> I took my 13yr old petite bucket bag today  Still love it! I don't carry much. In it, just my mini pochette, small zip wallet, key holder, and phone.
> View attachment 3589887


Look at that gorgeous patina! wow!


----------



## frivofrugalista

As requested by Butterlite:
I've only had it for about 3 weeks and use it over the weekends. The only issue is the fact that it requires both hands to zip it up. I was told to try the wax paper over the zipper teeth trick and haven't done so.
I'm currently using my speedy B strap for it. I ordered the mono/blue strap so I can keep it permanently on there. Here's what's inside and a lot more fits on top.
I'm 5'1.5" for reference and the strap is on be shortest hole...as I wear all my speedies that way. I don't ever intend to use it as a crossbody.


----------



## Butterlite

frivofrugalista said:


> As requested by Butterlite:
> I've only had it for about 3 weeks and use it over the weekends. The only issue is the fact that it requires both hands to zip it up. I was told to try the wax paper over the zipper teeth trick and haven't done so.
> I'm currently using my speedy B strap for it. I ordered the mono/blue strap so I can keep it permanently on there. Here's what's inside and a lot more fits on top.
> I'm 5'1.5" for reference and the strap is on be shortest hole...as I wear all my speedies that way. I don't ever intend to use it as a crossbody.



Love, love, love it! Such a brilliant idea... MCM has a small bag like this sold as a mini purse. I like yours much better!!  What sized wallet are you using? Or is that your agenda (mon mono piece)?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Butterlite said:


> Love, love, love it! Such a brilliant idea... MCM has a small bag like this sold as a mini purse. I like yours much better!!  What sized wallet are you using? Or is that your agenda (mon mono piece)?



It's my World Tour cosmetic Pouch and my Sarah wallet...the 16cc version so it's definitely roomy.


----------



## bh4me

Dawn said:


> Look at that gorgeous patina! wow!


Thank you! I didn't think it would look this good after all these years


----------



## Dawn

bh4me said:


> Thank you! I didn't think it would look this good after all these years


It's pretty much perfect


----------



## cherrytongue

strandedflower said:


> Hehe thank you! Glad to see a fellow pink lover!
> 
> 
> Yes it's the card holder! Yay!!! Silver hardware is gorgeous! Debated so long between silver and gold haha


GHW is my top choice! I've been looking for the ghw with no luck. Chanel in Hong Kong said they are discontinued. May I ask where and when you got yours?


----------



## cherrytongue

frivofrugalista said:


> As requested by Butterlite:
> I've only had it for about 3 weeks and use it over the weekends. The only issue is the fact that it requires both hands to zip it up. I was told to try the wax paper over the zipper teeth trick and haven't done so.
> I'm currently using my speedy B strap for it. I ordered the mono/blue strap so I can keep it permanently on there. Here's what's inside and a lot more fits on top.
> I'm 5'1.5" for reference and the strap is on be shortest hole...as I wear all my speedies that way. I don't ever intend to use it as a crossbody.


Omg that's such a great idea! I love how unique it looks!


----------



## strandedflower

cherrytongue said:


> GHW is my top choice! I've been looking for the ghw with no luck. Chanel in Hong Kong said they are discontinued. May I ask where and when you got yours?



I purchased mine about 6 months ago at the Chanel boutique in San Francisco


----------



## frivofrugalista

cherrytongue said:


> Omg that's such a great idea! I love how unique it looks!



Thank you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Inside my new montaigne mm noir: gloves, keys, cosmetic pouch, tissues, full sized wallet,  phone Handcream and it can fit much more and is still lightweighted


----------



## blktauna

What's in my aged Alma: my aged pink and purple coach pillbox, round coin holder and card case. My swell bottle, hat, my moleskin, tissues, a maglite, lipstick case, knit pouch with things in it, 2 lesportsac pouches (small) one of which is electronic stuff and one which is makeup. The new pink coach pochette has my iPod. Not shown are 2 pens, the lock and key, coral Figa and lord Krishna.
There's still loads of room.


----------



## for3v3rz

Using my speedy b 25 since the weather is getting wet.


----------



## lovelyloey

Taking the Noe BB out today. 

In my bag: folded umbrella (monsoon season this part of the world), Fossil mini Emma wallet (love this), makeup pouch with powder brush lipstick and balm, big bunch of keys with my security pads and a shawl.

Not in pic: iPhone 6s, packet of tissue. 

And there's still space!

Also a note on the wallet: I love love love the size of this wallet, it's hyper compact. It's small but fits about 5-7 cards, full size bill laid flat and a small coin pocket outside. If you're interested, link below. The updated version is RFID safe too. 

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/products/emma-rfid-mini-wallet-sku-sl7150020c.html


----------



## viewwing

In my croisette - Rosalie, mini pochette with cosmetics, handcream and tissue packet. My iphone6 used to take the pic.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

viewwing said:


> In my croisette - Rosalie, mini pochette with cosmetics, handcream and tissue packet. My iphone6 used to take the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594672


sooooo glad you posted this!!!!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Desk Agenda, Pochette NM as my junk drawer, Key cles, pocket organizer, iPhone 7+, pack of gum, and sunnies.


----------



## frivofrugalista

8ubble6umpink said:


> View attachment 3595377
> 
> Desk Agenda, Pochette NM as my junk drawer, Key cles, pocket organizer, iPhone 7+, pack of gum, and sunnies.



Love the girolata!


----------



## j19

bh4me said:


> I took my 13yr old petite bucket bag today  Still love it! I don't carry much. In it, just my mini pochette, small zip wallet, key holder, and phone.
> View attachment 3589887


Love the SLGs


----------



## for3v3rz

Using my old Purse To Go while waiting for the Samorga to come. Hope that $89 is worth it.


----------



## Dawn

for3v3rz said:


> Using my speedy b 25 since the weather is getting wet.
> 
> View attachment 3593474


I think I've added the Speedy B DE 25 to my wishlist. So perfect!
Can you tell me how big the Longchamp coin purse is? It's so cute!


----------



## Butterlite

frivofrugalista said:


> As requested by Butterlite:
> I've only had it for about 3 weeks and use it over the weekends. The only issue is the fact that it requires both hands to zip it up. I was told to try the wax paper over the zipper teeth trick and haven't done so.
> I'm currently using my speedy B strap for it. I ordered the mono/blue strap so I can keep it permanently on there. Here's what's inside and a lot more fits on top.
> I'm 5'1.5" for reference and the strap is on be shortest hole...as I wear all my speedies that way. I don't ever intend to use it as a crossbody.



Are you noticing any pulling on the canvas or rubbing at the handles while using the strap? Is it easy to get in and out of? I'm thinking this might end up being my choice for Valentine's Day.


----------



## for3v3rz

Dawn said:


> I think I've added the Speedy B DE 25 to my wishlist. So perfect!
> Can you tell me how big the Longchamp coin purse is? It's so cute!


Is around 3"W x 2.5"D x 2.25"H. It holds so much. I use one for headset, nail clipper, med, headbands, charger, bandages, and still have room for more.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Butterlite said:


> Are you noticing any pulling on the canvas or rubbing at the handles while using the strap? Is it easy to get in and out of? I'm thinking this might end up being my choice for Valentine's Day.



No I haven't noticed any of that. Easy to get in and out of as it's opens all the way around.


----------



## Butterlite

frivofrugalista said:


> No I haven't noticed any of that. Easy to get in and out of as it's opens all the way around.



Thanks for all of your replies. I'm just enamored with your bag! You should post more mod shots! I'd love to see it dressed up with all different outfits!!


----------



## cherrytongue

strandedflower said:


> I purchased mine about 6 months ago at the Chanel boutique in San Francisco


Thank you!! Let's hope I can score one in London over spring break!


----------



## cherrytongue

Is anyone into the world tour NF? Here's what's in my bag.


----------



## bh4me

j19 said:


> Love the SLGs


Thank you! I'm obsessed with slgs...lol


----------



## strandedflower

cherrytongue said:


> Thank you!! Let's hope I can score one in London over spring break!



Oooh good luck!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Butterlite said:


> Thanks for all of your replies. I'm just enamored with your bag! You should post more mod shots! I'd love to see it dressed up with all different outfits!!



Haha thanks. Been too lazy an busy recently that I rarely post pics.


----------



## thefinerthings

khimyy24 said:


> View attachment 3574214
> View attachment 3574215
> View attachment 3574216
> View attachment 3574217
> View attachment 3574219
> View attachment 3574220
> View attachment 3574221
> View attachment 3574222
> View attachment 3574223
> View attachment 3574224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I bought LV Trivoli from a friend of friends and it says Authentic but i have doubt since I have been reading all the furoms here. Its A LV Trivoli pm and the Code is LF1048. I need ur help guys.
> 
> Whats also worry me is as you can see the Code is not inside the pocket and there is No Protective studs in the Bottom. And the code that state there i can't see that in the Lv code list . Help !!!!


I have a Tivoli PM and I believe that yours is a FAKE, the shape is wrong, the piping doesn't match and it does not have the studs on the bottom. Check my pics


----------



## Dawn

for3v3rz said:


> Is around 3"W x 2.5"D x 2.25"H. It holds so much. I use one for headset, nail clipper, med, headbands, charger, bandages, and still have room for more.


Thank you so much! I think I need one - I love Longchamp accessories!


----------



## for3v3rz

Dawn said:


> Thank you so much! I think I need one - I love Longchamp accessories!


It was the best purchase I made. You will love it.


----------



## sophia618

My recent wimb


----------



## blktauna

for3v3rz said:


> Using my speedy b 25 since the weather is getting wet.
> 
> View attachment 3593474


you devil, you made me hunt down and buy one of those adorable Longchamps coin purses!


----------



## Bubbles1987

My awesome Pochette Metis and toiletry 15.  Surprisingly both hold so much.  
- epi pocket organizer
- lip and eye pouch (looking to replace Eeyore)
- keys
- pocket agenda 
- toiletry pouch 15 full of meds, tissues, notebook, and other odds and ends
- inhaler
- shopping bag


----------



## blktauna

for3v3rz said:


> It was the best purchase I made. You will love it.


I love this thing and now want more colours


----------



## Dawn

sophia618 said:


> My recent wimb


All of those SLGs!  
Lovely shots!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Custom sunglasses case, custom makeup bag, Mood Fabrics measuring tape, Big O key ring and keys, pre-loved LV Continental French Wallet, LV Vernis Pouchette Cles (inside glasses case) - all inside my pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## dotnative

sophia618 said:


> My recent wimb



I always look forward to the inside of your bags. It's like an LV accessories explosion. Very nice!


----------



## MoyJoy

My ride or die Neverfull PM. 
Everything I need to get through my day, plus a couple pairs of jeans I had delivered to my office. And my key pouch and a million lip glosses underneath... in similar shades... because addiction. And a couple of YSL ones in my mini pochette accessories, because those tend to twist open if left to their own devices.


----------



## lovesbmw

MoyJoy said:


> View attachment 3601941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ride or die Neverfull PM.
> Everything I need to get through my day, plus a couple pairs of jeans I had delivered to my office. And my key pouch and a million lip glosses underneath... in similar shades... because addiction. And a couple of YSL ones in my mini pochette accessories, because those tend to twist open if left to their own devices.


Gotta have our lip gloss


----------



## itsmree

MoyJoy said:


> View attachment 3601941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ride or die Neverfull PM.
> Everything I need to get through my day, plus a couple pairs of jeans I had delivered to my office. And my key pouch and a million lip glosses underneath... in similar shades... because addiction. And a couple of YSL ones in my mini pochette accessories, because those tend to twist open if left to their own devices.


i want to see the lip glossses


----------



## MoyJoy

itsmree said:


> i want to see the lip glossses



Here's this week's accumulation (not including the "I'll just leave this out since I'll need to reapply" collection that's still on my desk at work).


----------



## itsmree

MoyJoy said:


> Here's this week's accumulation (not including the "I'll just leave this out since I'll need to reapply" collection that's still on my desk at work).
> View attachment 3602330


what color is your buxom one? i have a peyton shade that looks similar!


----------



## MoyJoy

itsmree said:


> what color is your buxom one? i have a peyton shade that looks similar!


It's Maria


----------



## AllthingsLV

Inside my latest LV family addition, my "new-to-me" Bloomsbury GM is currently holding:

- Small toiletries case (for charging cords and headphones)
- Eyeglass case (that I think is really a pen case, but my glasses fit)
- Zippy coin/card holder
- Pochette ( meds, hand sanitizer, lipstick, bobby pins, hair ties, etc.)
- Cles, (bills/coins)
- iPad (forgot it in the pic)


----------



## Dawn

MoyJoy said:


> Here's this week's accumulation (not including the "I'll just leave this out since I'll need to reapply" collection that's still on my desk at work).
> View attachment 3602330


Fellow lip gloss addict here too


----------



## Dawn

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3605168
> 
> 
> Inside my latest LV family addition, my "new-to-me" Bloomsbury GM is currently holding:
> 
> - Small toiletries case (for charging cords and headphones)
> - Eyeglass case (that I think is really a pen case, but my glasses fit)
> - Zippy coin/card holder
> - Pochette ( meds, hand sanitizer, lipstick, bobby pins, hair ties, etc.)
> - Cles, (bills/coins)
> - iPad (forgot it in the pic)


I LOOOOVE your Bloomsbury GM so much! I wish I would have gotten one!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Dawn said:


> I LOOOOVE your Bloomsbury GM so much! I wish I would have gotten one!



Thanks!!!!  I kept going back and forth on whether I should have gone with the PM or the GM.   So happy I went with thenGM, it's a great size for all of my everyday stuff.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Just purchased my neverfull yesterday, so it's not filled with what I would carry everyday. 
Inside
Pochette that came with the neverfull 
(Brand new) Nike runners
Cole Hann leather wallet (under the runners)
Sunglasses case (under the runners)
Paperwork for my bag purchase (purchased from fashionphile)


----------



## mrs_jm

A peek inside my DE Neverfull [emoji175]



Contents:
Emilie wallet
MC cosmetic pouch - hair ties, brush, tissues etc
DE mini pochette - portable charger, cords
Ted Baker pen pouch 
Key cles
Ray bans 
Compact mirror 
Chanel card case - most used cards
Round Coin purse
Vernis key pouch - extra cards 
NF pochette 
USB


----------



## HampsteadLV

Bag Fetish said:


> Just purchased my neverfull yesterday, so it's not filled with what I would carry everyday.
> Inside
> Pochette that came with the neverfull
> (Brand new) Nike runners
> Cole Hann leather wallet (under the runners)
> Sunglasses case (under the runners)
> Paperwork for my bag purchase (purchased from fashionphile)



What's the interior color of your Neverfull?

TIA


----------



## musk_plus

Here is what I carry in my Pochette Metis.


----------



## catsinthebag

mrs_jm said:


> A peek inside my DE Neverfull [emoji175]
> View attachment 3610017
> 
> 
> Contents:
> Emilie wallet
> MC cosmetic pouch - hair ties, brush, tissues etc
> DE mini pochette - portable charger, cords
> Ted Baker pen pouch
> Key cles
> Ray bans
> Compact mirror
> Chanel card case - most used cards
> Round Coin purse
> Vernis key pouch - extra cards
> NF pochette
> USB



Is this a Samorga insert? It looks amazingly functional.


----------



## mrs_jm

catsinthebag said:


> Is this a Samorga insert? It looks amazingly functional.



Yes it is! I don't think I've ever been so organized [emoji4]
I highly recommend!


----------



## uhpharm01

for3v3rz said:


> Using my speedy b 25 since the weather is getting wet.
> 
> View attachment 3593474


I like your longchamp coinpurses. Very nice


----------



## for3v3rz

uhpharm01 said:


> I like your longchamp coinpurses. Very nice


Thanks. Is one of my fav SLG.


----------



## blktauna

for3v3rz said:


> Thanks. Is one of my fav SLG.


mine too. I have a bilberry and am waiting for a truly awful fuschia to pop up


----------



## cherrifoam

Artsy empreinte and its innards


----------



## Belgian22

cherrifoam said:


> Artsy empreinte and its innards



Beautiful bag! What brand  is the little red SLG? Very cute!


----------



## InLVlove

Today in my Speedy B 35
Toiletry 19
Medium Agenda in DE
Emilie Wallet 
Round Coin Purse
Mini pochette 
6 key holder


----------



## bh4me

Inside my Pasadena... Key holder, small wallet, mini pochette, and phone.


----------



## snibor

bh4me said:


> Inside my Pasadena... Key holder, small wallet, mini pochette, and phone.
> View attachment 3613354



All the colors look so gorgeous!


----------



## Nemirel

Speedy 25
Agenda PM (LE)
Vernis Cles in Amethyst (keys inside)
Coach cosmetics pouch
Sunglasses (no case)
Glasses (w/case)
Checkbook cover (from Etsy)
Samsung Note 4 (not pictured)
Perfect size for what I carry and there's plenty of room for more.


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Fav PM


----------



## for3v3rz

Nemirel said:


> View attachment 3613474
> 
> 
> Speedy 25
> Agenda PM (LE)
> Vernis Cles in Amethyst (keys inside)
> Coach cosmetics pouch
> Sunglasses (no case)
> Glasses (w/case)
> Checkbook cover (from Etsy)
> Samsung Note 4 (not pictured)
> Perfect size for what I carry and there's plenty of room for more.
> 
> View attachment 3613478



I like your check book cover. Who's it by?


----------



## Tea4me

My current bag and what's inside.


----------



## Nemirel

for3v3rz said:


> I like your check book cover. Who's it by?


https://www.etsy.com/shop/tenderroni 
My original checkbook cover was bulky and stumbled upon this seller during my search for a replacement.  Her items come in a variety of colors and styles.  Worth checking out.  She uses vinyl, as she is vegan.  Worth checking out if you'd like to add some colorful accessories to your bag.


----------



## 3Wonders

Cluny BB ♥


----------



## snibor

3Wonders said:


> Cluny BB [emoji813]



How are you liking this bag?  One of many on my short list


----------



## 3Wonders

snibor said:


> How are you liking this bag?  One of many on my short list


I adore her!  Originally I got her for special occasions as I typically use my NF for everyday, but she's transitioned into my everyday bag.  I'm enjoying the structure and freedom of having fewer items on a daily basis.  She fits my adele wallet, small cosmetic bag, medium orla kiely zip up, keys and glasses easily.  Checkbook, small agenda book and Kleenex fit in the zipper pouch.  I go back and forth between a monogram shoulder strap and the pink strap that came with her (the smooth leather can slip off if not worn crossbody but is very lovely).  It was a bit of an adjustment to go from open rummaging for things to the structure of opening and closing her w/ magnetic clasp, but it's kept me better organized.  (o: She seems more 'formal' than my NF and Speedy but I am preferring the structure and versatility of this bag.  I mostly carry her on my wrist/elbow with the top handle and shoulder strap looped.  She's received the most compliments as well.  If you would like additional photos, happy to share.


----------



## 3Wonders

Tea4me said:


> My current bag and what's inside.


I love the black and pink of all of this.  So classy!!!


----------



## snibor

3Wonders said:


> I adore her!  Originally I got her for special occasions as I typically use my NF for everyday, but she's transitioned into my everyday bag.  I'm enjoying the structure and freedom of having fewer items on a daily basis.  She fits my adele wallet, small cosmetic bag, medium orla kiely zip up, keys and glasses easily.  Checkbook, small agenda book and Kleenex fit in the zipper pouch.  I go back and forth between a monogram shoulder strap and the pink strap that came with her (the smooth leather can slip off if not worn crossbody but is very lovely).  It was a bit of an adjustment to go from open rummaging for things to the structure of opening and closing her w/ magnetic clasp, but it's kept me better organized.  (o: She seems more 'formal' than my NF and Speedy but I am preferring the structure and versatility of this bag.  I mostly carry her on my wrist/elbow with the top handle and shoulder strap looped.  She's received the most compliments as well.  If you would like additional photos, happy to share.



Thanks for your review!  I am used to carrying smaller bags. I am not used to monogram so much but this bag appeals to me. So stylish. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## cherrifoam

Belgian22 said:


> Beautiful bag! What brand  is the little red SLG? Very cute!


 Gigi New York. And they're actually on sale until the end of this week!


----------



## musk_plus

3Wonders said:


> I adore her!  Originally I got her for special occasions as I typically use my NF for everyday, but she's transitioned into my everyday bag.  I'm enjoying the structure and freedom of having fewer items on a daily basis.  She fits my adele wallet, small cosmetic bag, medium orla kiely zip up, keys and glasses easily.  Checkbook, small agenda book and Kleenex fit in the zipper pouch.  I go back and forth between a monogram shoulder strap and the pink strap that came with her (the smooth leather can slip off if not worn crossbody but is very lovely).  It was a bit of an adjustment to go from open rummaging for things to the structure of opening and closing her w/ magnetic clasp, but it's kept me better organized.  (o: She seems more 'formal' than my NF and Speedy but I am preferring the structure and versatility of this bag.  I mostly carry her on my wrist/elbow with the top handle and shoulder strap looped.  She's received the most compliments as well.  If you would like additional photos, happy to share.


I am also interested in your bag, can you show us more photos?


----------



## bh4me

snibor said:


> All the colors look so gorgeous!


thank you! I like coordinating the inside of my bag


----------



## stephm143

I love that Fav bag, but it was just too small for me...had to sell it[emoji30]


----------



## for3v3rz

Finally the Samorga came. The color is a little darker than what I expected.


----------



## bh4me

Inside my rose poudre pallas clutch


----------



## 3Wonders

Just loaded my Hyde Park (delivered today!!!).  More than I need with room to spare.  These are my normal purse contents transferred from NF MM but I plan to use her as a small briefcase for iPad Air, large agenda, work papers & files.  She is a tad on the heavy side for me but really well built.


----------



## sophia618

Just got neo noe few days ago, love this bag, so light and it fits so much, plus it's very comfortable.  I switched it from my Capu.


----------



## Pimpernel

3Wonders said:


> Just loaded my Hyde Park (delivered today!!!).  More than I need with room to spare.  These are my normal purse contents transferred from NF MM but I plan to use her as a small briefcase for iPad Air, large agenda, work papers & files.  She is a tad on the heavy side for me but really well built.


Gorgeous, so a 13" laptop fits inside so that you can zip it shut without any problems?


----------



## 3Wonders

Pimpernel said:


> Gorgeous, so a 13" laptop fits inside so that you can zip it shut without any problems?


I don't think a 13" laptop would fit (and zip well).  My Ipad Air is about 10 X 7 and fits with room.  I took photos to show the Ipad (black case) and another with NF pochette on top for comparison.


----------



## for3v3rz

In my speedy 30


----------



## MeandMK4ever

sophia618 said:


> Just got neo noe few days ago, love this bag, so light and it fits so much, plus it's very comfortable.  I switched it from my Capu.


Hi can you tell me what the name of the slim coin purse is? Its the one beside the planner and right in front of the bag. Thanks


----------



## LakeLake

MeandMK4ever said:


> Hi can you tell me what the name of the slim coin purse is? Its the one beside the planner and right in front of the bag. Thanks


It looks like the removable coin pouch from the Josephine wallet


----------



## cyuen

In my Alma BB


----------



## FancyPants77

for3v3rz said:


> Finally the Samorga came. The color is a little darker than what I expected.
> 
> View attachment 3618853



I almost got the rose ballerine interior on my new neverfull but at the last minute opted for the red because I'm going to use it as a mom bag and know I'll get the light pink dirty. But the rose color is stunning! Your samorga looks great in it- very close match in color and just lovely


----------



## taste4design

faded264 said:


> I have a mix of designers and patterns in my DE NF in rose ballerine, but I love them all.


Love the Gucci xx


----------



## PurseAddict728

for3v3rz said:


> In my speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 3622244


Is that a red epi key holder? That color looks gorgeous!


----------



## for3v3rz

PurseAddict728 said:


> Is that a red epi key holder? That color looks gorgeous!


Yes is red.


----------



## j19

Pochette accessoires nm


----------



## OCMomof3

You have


sophia618 said:


> Just got neo noe few days ago, love this bag, so light and it fits so much, plus it's very comfortable.  I switched it from my Capu.


You have fabulous taste.  Both bags are simply stunning.  Long live PINK!


----------



## OCMomof3

cherrifoam said:


> Artsy empreinte and its innards


An Artsy that looks like mine! It appears you have experienced the "softening" in the imprints too.  I guess that's just what happens over time.  I actually don't have a problem with the way it looks.  Don't you love this bag?


----------



## PurseAddict728

j19 said:


> Pochette accessoires nm
> View attachment 3630921


I love your SLGs!


----------



## j19

PurseAddict728 said:


> I love your SLGs!


Thank you


----------



## for3v3rz

In the Tivoli pm


----------



## SueLovesLouis

for3v3rz said:


> Finally the Samorga came. The color is a little darker than what I expected.
> 
> View attachment 3618853


What purse organizer is that?


----------



## Jennshef

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Posted also on my IG. My essentials for tonight. Gonna use my speedy 30b because of the bad weather.


I See u have a cosmetic pouch pm and the toiletry and mini pochette.  Which do you love the most?  I have the mimi pochette and not loving her so im trying to decide if I wan to get the cosmetic pm cause I love the look but hate the wavey zipper when full or if I should wait and get a toiletry ?


----------



## for3v3rz

SueLovesLouis said:


> What purse organizer is that?


Samorga and is the Neverfull MM size.


----------



## daikini

Alma pm


----------



## Vancang

Reverse pochette Metis today!!!


-clemence wallet
-zippy coin purse
-round coin purse
-mini pochette 
-sunglasses case
-6 key holder
-tissue pack
-hand cream


----------



## cherrifoam

OCMomof3 said:


> An Artsy that looks like mine! It appears you have experienced the "softening" in the imprints too.  I guess that's just what happens over time.  I actually don't have a problem with the way it looks.  Don't you love this bag?


 I have to say I find it extremely heavy to carry and as pretty as it is... that annoys me haha


----------



## OCMomof3

I know!  I't


cherrifoam said:


> I have to say I find it extremely heavy to carry and as pretty as it is... that annoys me haha


I know!  It really is heavy.  I wouldn't be able to carry it all of the time!


----------



## SueLovesLouis

for3v3rz said:


> Samorga and is the Neverfull MM size.


Thank you!  Love it


----------



## happygirl78

Inside my Speedy 25.....


----------



## MV13

Here are some items that I carry in my Speedy 25. Yes, I do carrystraws. You never know when you will need them!!!


----------



## Dawn

happygirl78 said:


> View attachment 3635394
> View attachment 3635393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my Speedy 25.....


Is that the zippy coin beside your sunglass case?  LOVE all of your SLGs!


----------



## happygirl78

Dawn said:


> Is that the zippy coin beside your sunglass case?  LOVE all of your SLGs!


Yes it is the zippy coin .... can you tell I have a SLG addiction!


----------



## j19

cyuen said:


> In my Alma BB
> 
> View attachment 3624307


Gorgeous!


----------



## shalomjude

j19 said:


> Pochette accessoires nm
> View attachment 3630921


love your slg esp the eclipse


----------



## j19

shalomjude said:


> love your slg esp the eclipse


Thank you


----------



## RenaeInCA

mrs_jm said:


> A peek inside my DE Neverfull [emoji175]
> View attachment 3610017
> 
> 
> Contents:
> Emilie wallet
> MC cosmetic pouch - hair ties, brush, tissues etc
> DE mini pochette - portable charger, cords
> Ted Baker pen pouch
> Key cles
> Ray bans
> Compact mirror
> Chanel card case - most used cards
> Round Coin purse
> Vernis key pouch - extra cards
> NF pochette
> USB



I love, love your DE Neverful with the rose ballerine lining! When I went to order my neverfull from LV a few days ago, after waiting for the site to go back up, to see that they were Pivoine now. Pivoine is beautiful, but I really wanted the light pink for spring!


----------



## paula3boys

RenaeInCA said:


> I love, love your DE Neverful with the rose ballerine lining! When I went to order my neverfull from LV a few days ago, after waiting for the site to go back up, to see that they were Pivoine now. Pivoine is beautiful, but I really wanted the light pink for spring!



Are you saying the light pink wasn't available?


----------



## ellenla

Got this clutch and the ZCP on my February trip to Paris


----------



## lyk7749

ellenla said:


> View attachment 3636977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this clutch and the ZCP on my February trip to Paris



Beautiful! I've just bought the navy blue one but noticed that the strap on your one is much darker and richer in colour. Is that the original strap?


----------



## PurseAddict728

lyk7749 said:


> Beautiful! I've just bought the navy blue one but noticed that the strap on your one is much darker and richer in colour. Is that the original strap?



The noir version of the pallas clutch is the only one that comes with the light brown strap, the rest have the original color Vachetta strap.


----------



## lyk7749

PurseAddict728 said:


> The noir version of the pallas clutch is the only one that comes with the light brown strap, the rest have the original color Vachetta strap.



Ahhh, I see. Thanks for clarifying - makes sense.


----------



## ellenla

lyk7749 said:


> Ahhh, I see. Thanks for clarifying - makes sense.


Yep, that is one of the reasons why I got the noir one  vanchetta is pretty with colors , this strap is worry free 
Congrats on your blue Pallas clutch!!


----------



## lyk7749

ellenla said:


> Yep, that is one of the reasons why I got the noir one  vanchetta is pretty with colors , this strap is worry free
> Congrats on your blue Pallas clutch!!



Thanks again!


----------



## bayborn

MV13 said:


> Here are some items that I carry in my Speedy 25. *Yes, I do carry straws.* You never know when you will need them!!!


I don't blame you, I also get all my drinks in a styrofoam cup, the dish washing machines in restaurants don't clean very well and I don't want to but my lips on them, EVER!


----------



## RenaeInCA

paula3boys said:


> Are you saying the light pink wasn't available?


Yes, the LV site was down for at least a day and a half (when I was trying to order on Monday/Tuesday) and when it went back up on Wednesday, it had the new collection which only offered the darker pink (pivione). I really wanted the light pink (rose ballerine) but the nearest LV store is almost 3 hours from me. So, I went with the GM DE with red interior.


----------



## RenaeInCA

RenaeInCA said:


> Yes, the LV site was down for at least a day and a half (when I was trying to order on Monday/Tuesday) and when it went back up on Wednesday, it had the new collection which only offered the darker pink (pivione). I really wanted the light pink (rose ballerine) but the nearest LV store is almost 3 hours from me. So, I went with the GM DE with red interior.


I should have said that I could have called to order, but I had no idea they would change to the new collection.


----------



## paula3boys

RenaeInCA said:


> Yes, the LV site was down for at least a day and a half (when I was trying to order on Monday/Tuesday) and when it went back up on Wednesday, it had the new collection which only offered the darker pink (pivione). I really wanted the light pink (rose ballerine) but the nearest LV store is almost 3 hours from me. So, I went with the GM DE with red interior.


That is too bad. It is definitely available now. You can always exchange if you still want rose ballerine interior.


----------



## RenaeInCA

paula3boys said:


> That is too bad. It is definitely available now. You can always exchange if you still want rose ballerine interior.



Not in the GM DE or Monogram  I ordered it for my trip next week. I am thinking about buying the MM though with the Rose Ballerine if I see it on my trip.


----------



## RenaeInCA

ellenla said:


> View attachment 3636977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this clutch and the ZCP on my February trip to Paris


That is gorgeous!! It looks pretty roomy. Is that a full-size wallet?


----------



## paula3boys

RenaeInCA said:


> Not in the GM DE or Monogram  I ordered it for my trip next week. I am thinking about buying the MM though with the Rose Ballerine if I see it on my trip.


They never sold DE with RB interior in the GM size, only MM size. It is sold in GM size in DA with RB. Mono with RB was retired as it was LE.


----------



## for3v3rz

Inside the NF pochette for light day taking the kids to swim class. It also fits my iPhone.


----------



## RenaeInCA

paula3boys said:


> They never sold DE with RB interior in the GM size, only MM size. It is sold in GM size in DA with RB. Mono with RB was retired as it was LE.


You're right I was going to have to go with GM Mono to get the RB! So when it wasn't an option on Wednesday, I went with the DE so my wallet would match


----------



## Pmrbfay

Custom sunglasses case with sunnies, Victorias Secret large clutch as a makeup bag, LV Toiletry 19, LV Continental French Wallet (long style), Big O key ring and keys - inside my LV Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## wemakesparksfly

msheidiann said:


> Another neverfull DE in MM size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565507
> 
> 
> Zippy organizer wallet, mini pochette, trousse ronde 20, coach cosmetic bag with my 2.5 year old son's necessities (diaper, wipes, hand wipes, a few hot wheels, snacks), a reusable oscar the grouch envirosac, a small reusable snack pouch, and my shades! The pocket holds my hand sanitizer, and car keys! I am sizing down from a GM, so things are a bit more packed in.



I love how everything is in its own little bag! And this gives me a great idea of what can fit inside so thank you


----------



## Dawn

ellenla said:


> View attachment 3636977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this clutch and the ZCP on my February trip to Paris


So beautiful! both the ZCP and the pallas clutch!


----------



## Camietedie

Inside my PM: My Victorine wallet, 6 Key holder, chapstick, glasses case, a powerbank, phone charger and a bag of Smash chocolate (around 200 g)


----------



## Sandra.AT

Camietedie said:


> Inside my PM: My Victorine wallet, 6 Key holder, chapstick, glasses case, a powerbank, phone charger and a bag of Smash chocolate (around 200 g)


wow it fits so much and it still can be closed  good to know as I want one


----------



## prepster

paula3boys said:


> They never sold DE with RB interior in the GM size, only MM size. It is sold in GM size in DA with RB. Mono with RB was retired as it was LE.



Lololol.  The funniest thing is that we all have no problem whatsoever understanding this sentence.  I'd love to see how long a sentence could be strung together using only acronyms.


----------



## mrs_jm

RenaeInCA said:


> I love, love your DE Neverful with the rose ballerine lining! When I went to order my neverfull from LV a few days ago, after waiting for the site to go back up, to see that they were Pivoine now. Pivoine is beautiful, but I really wanted the light pink for spring!



Aww thank you!!! (Sorry I'm just seeing this post now!) 
I hope you are able to get it, if you haven't already [emoji179]


----------



## PurseAddict728

Carried my Totally MM to visit my family today. Lots of boring mommy odds and ends in my bag.


----------



## Camietedie

Yes 


Sandra.AT said:


> wow it fits so much and it still can be closed  good to know as I want one


It fits so much and can still be closed. I was actually quite surprised that I managed to squeeze all of my things in there the first time as the bag looked a bit small.


----------



## j19

Pochette accessoires nm


----------



## j19

ellenla said:


> View attachment 3636977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this clutch and the ZCP on my February trip to Paris


Love this!


----------



## Camietedie

Here's what's in my PM atm Loving the bag more and more, so spacious for a small bag


----------



## sydnrich

Camietedie said:


> Here's what's in my PM atm Loving the bag more and more, so spacious for a small bag



Wow..great video! Love your bag..


----------



## Camietedie

sydnrich said:


> Wow..great video! Love your bag..


Thank you  Really loving the PM as well. I find it quite spacious


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Big difference in what I toss in my Neverfull and what might carry in my PM or mini Palm Springs [emoji4]


----------



## Fierymo

Ready for a switch


----------



## Bags_4_life

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Big difference in what I toss in my Neverfull and what might carry in my PM or mini Palm Springs [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3648341


white kusama Neverfull!!!! Still kicking myself for not buying this or anything kusama when it was available.


----------



## pfsheen




----------



## Beanzy

What's in my new Mon monogram Speedy B 25!


----------



## Bag Me

for3v3rz said:


> In the Tivoli pm
> 
> View attachment 3630967
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630964
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630962


I still own this bag...I wanted something different from the speedy!  Just love the pleat, makes the bag.


----------



## sparrows1

Here's what's inside my Speedy B 30. I may have too many different pouches


----------



## Beanzy

sparrows1 said:


> Here's what's inside my Speedy B 30. I may have too many different pouches
> 
> View attachment 3655977


 Whatever works for you! [emoji4]


----------



## Fash1038

Beanzy said:


> What's in my new Mon monogram Speedy B 25!
> View attachment 3653183
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653185


Whoa I love how organized this is! I'm embarrassed to show the inside of mine


----------



## Pmrbfay

Beanzy said:


> What's in my new Mon monogram Speedy B 25!
> View attachment 3653183
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653185



Cute bag. I'd like to know what organizer you use with it, if you don't mind sharing...?  Thanks!


----------



## Beanzy

Fash1038 said:


> Whoa I love how organized this is! I'm embarrassed to show the inside of mine


Yeah I'm a little nurotic about tidying.


----------



## Beanzy

Pmrbfay said:


> Cute bag. I'd like to know what organizer you use with it, if you don't mind sharing...?  Thanks!


Thanks! It's a Samorga in light gray: http://samorga.com/product/lv-s25-3-w9-h5-5-d5-1in-lv-s25/?attribute_colors=Light+Grey


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @Beanzy! Just found your post in the Samorga thread too [emoji4]


----------



## Brendutch

Inside my Speedy B 25: Caissa wallet, gum, sunglasses, 6 key holder, agenda MM, LC case ( with hand cream, sanitizer, lipstick, dental floss, perfume, pills, and a pen), LC coin purse ( with extra cards, ban aids, scissors, and a small rosary), and phone ( not pictured) .


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Here are my babies


----------



## staceyjan

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 3662406
> 
> 
> Here are my babies


I am in love with everything in this pic!


----------



## cyuen

Inside my Neverfull


----------



## vintagelv18

My workhorse! My Speedy B 30 in Mono! I carry this every day! It is my holy grail bag and I am just so in LVoe with it!! It is quite full and heavy!


----------



## HappyLVaddict

cyuen said:


> Inside my Neverfull
> 
> View attachment 3662766


Love your yellow wallet!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Inside my Petite Noe ....
Kate Spade cosmetic pouch
Zippy Compact Wallet NM
Empreinte Cles
4-key holder 
Plenty of room to spare![emoji4]


----------



## ASL4Allie

Inside my Delightful


----------



## musk_plus

ASL4Allie said:


> Inside my Delightful
> View attachment 3666624
> 
> View attachment 3666625


And whats inside the 2 Pochettes, im curious. I have mini and Nm pochette, so I always want to see what everyone can put inside.


----------



## ASL4Allie

musk_plus said:


> And whats inside the 2 Pochettes, im curious. I have mini and Nm pochette, so I always want to see what everyone can put inside.





Hello! So now I'm at work with my non-LV, a Thirty One bag. 
I didn't clean it out, this is what I use on the daily. 
Mini pochette: makeup bag, Lactaid enzyme tablets, coupons, a pen, Tide to Go pen, Aleve tablets, hair tie, and a bandaid. Also, two bobby pins I just pinned back my bangs with before I took this pic. 

Pochette:I wear hard contacts and keep all my liquids contained so they don't spill in my bag. 
 Contact cleaner, contact solution, Bath&Bodyworks travel lotion, Bath&Bodyworks hand sanitizer, ear buds, phone charger, my keys, and I keep fruit snacks and one Pull Up for my toddler as well. My portable phone charger is separate and in its own case 
You must be strategic in the game of Tetris to fit all this!


----------



## musk_plus

ASL4Allie said:


> Hello! So now I'm at work with my non-LV, a Thirty One bag.
> I didn't clean it out, this is what I use on the daily.
> Mini pochette: makeup bag, Lactaid enzyme tablets, coupons, a pen, Tide to Go pen, Aleve tablets, hair tie, and a bandaid. Also, two bobby pins I just pinned back my bangs with before I took this pic.
> 
> Pochette:I wear hard contacts and keep all my liquids contained so they don't spill in my bag.
> Contact cleaner, contact solution, Bath&Bodyworks travel lotion, Bath&Bodyworks hand sanitizer, ear buds, phone charger, my keys, and I keep fruit snacks and one Pull Up for my toddler as well. My portable phone charger is separate and in its own case
> You must be strategic in the game of Tetris to fit all this!
> 
> View attachment 3667603
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667604


You can even fit a diaper in the Pochette that is awesome ) I use mini Pochette some as you and Pochette is my weekend outing bag


----------



## paula3boys

Switching out of Damier Ebene into Tahitienne mini pochette so thought I'd do WIMB mini pochette edition








This is my little first aid kit most the time, for my boys and I. Slide picture for interior- allergy pills, aleve, pepto bismol, antacid, eye drops, rubber band, deodorant wipes, bandaids, dental tool, mini mouthwash, and a stylus


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Inside my NF MM:
Change of clothes
ZCW NM
Emp Cles
Consuela large cosmetic 
Consuela coin purse
4-key holder 
Gum


----------



## Karacoco78

vintagelv18 said:


> My workhorse! My Speedy B 30 in Mono! I carry this every day! It is my holy grail bag and I am just so in LVoe with it!! It is quite full and heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663506
> View attachment 3663512


Amazing how much you can fit inside, isn't it!?


----------



## Karacoco78

Beanzy said:


> What's in my new Mon monogram Speedy B 25!
> View attachment 3653183
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653184
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653185


Love your bag shaper! Would you share where you got it? Thanks!


----------



## Pinksweater

iPad mini inside my pochette
6 key holder
Cles
Henri Bendell pouch - hand  sanitizer and eyeglass wipes 
Jeanne wallet 
Work portfolio 
Planner 
Vera Wang pouch- work ID and keys


----------



## Karacoco78

LV Speedy 30 in DE (bought at LV in Brussels, small store but highly recommend if you're ever in the city. The SAs there are wonderful.)

IPSY Ticket makeup bag from April IPSY box (my first one, liking it!)

Hello Kitty sunglasses case (bought at Sanrio in Tokyo)
Estee Lauder Compact (I'm 39 now so figured I should graduate from Clinique to Estee!)
6 Ring Key Holder (bought at Nordstrom in Chicago - my favorite SLG by far!)
Michael Kors small wallet (was never a MK fan, but wanted a small wallet/card holder that was inexpensive and honestly love this one)
Kitty tissues
Rosie the Riveter business card holder (Xmas stocking stuffer from my hubby!)
Nivea soft hand cream (bought at duty free at Doha airport, love this stuff)
Granado lip balm which I LOVE (bought in Sao Paulo)
**I travel ALL THE TIME for work hence so many goodies purchased abroad.


----------



## Pinksweater

Pinksweater said:


> View attachment 3672178
> 
> iPad mini inside my pochette
> 6 key holder
> Cles
> Henri Bendell pouch - hand  sanitizer and eyeglass wipes
> Jeanne wallet
> Work portfolio
> Planner
> Vera Wang pouch- work ID and keys


*Update* Edit to say my pouch is 
Vera Bradley


----------



## j19

Pochette Accessoires NM


----------



## missconvy

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 3662406
> 
> 
> Here are my babies



Hello,
It appears as though we have the same key. Does it fit in the key holder? Thanks!


----------



## purseburstz

Sorry I dont have any picture but I have a Gucci wallet, makeup kit (Maybelline face powder, Inglot shimmery loose powder, Kylie Harmony & Kat Von D Double Dare) a comb and 2 mobile phones.


----------



## j19

Mini pochette


----------



## Dawn

j19 said:


> Mini pochette
> View attachment 3679404


So sweet 
I keep going back and forth on if I want the mini pochette or regular size!


----------



## j19

Dawn said:


> So sweet
> I keep going back and forth on if I want the mini pochette or regular size!


I love both pochettes but I would have to choose the mini pochette as my favorite! It fits my iPhone 6 (with a thin case) and an SLG (canvas key pouch or monogram eclipse cardholder) perfectly! It's very versatile because you can use it as a wristlet, mini bag, or cosmetic pouch in larger bags (plus the chain can be attached to the D-ring in bags like the speedy, neverfull and noe). It is one of my favorite LV pieces!


----------



## Dawn

j19 said:


> I love both pochettes but I would have to choose the mini pochette as my favorite! It fits my iPhone 6 (with a thin case) and an SLG (canvas key pouch or monogram eclipse cardholder) perfectly! It's very versatile because you can use it as a wristlet, mini bag, or cosmetic pouch in larger bags (plus the chain can be attached to the D-ring in bags like the speedy, neverfull and noe). It is one of my favorite LV pieces!


Thank you! I have a favorite and Eva which are so similar to the PA so I may have to go for the mini!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Croisette!


----------



## j19

What's in my mini pochette (And my iPhone 6)


----------



## Digo1

Everyone's bag is so neat! Doesn't anyone just throw receipts and paper in their bags? Am I the only one who has paper and junk in them? Let's see the real deal.


----------



## Digo1

peterpanlove said:


> My Neverfull GM at work (with a Coach ponytail scarf my mom bought me on a mother/daughter trip ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love peeking in and seeing my colorful array of Vera Bradley pouches & cases! Ignore my silly thumb please


I just love all the colors you carry!


----------



## merekat703




----------



## BlueCherry

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3684397



Cute pic and I love creme eggs


----------



## missconvy

Plus 9 cards and flower is for effect [emoji5]


----------



## Aprilshack

Received my bag organiser from Papilionkia yesterday for my Speedy 25 B DE. Very pleased with it. Still room for plenty more!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I had to take everything out of my PM to look for something at my MIL's, so I thought might as well snap a pic, lol.


----------



## B_Glam

Hello everyone,
This is my first post Here's what's inside my Speedy 30 B DE: 
- Samorga Purse insert 
- DE Pochette Accessories nm 
- Mono 6 key holder
- Mono Cles
- Mono Zippy wallet
- Umbrella
- 2 reusable shopping bags
- Makeup Pouch

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## missconvy

B_Glam said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post Here's what's inside my Speedy 30 B DE:
> - Samorga Purse insert
> - DE Pochette Accessories nm
> - Mono 6 key holder
> - Mono Cles
> - Mono Zippy wallet
> - Umbrella
> - 2 reusable shopping bags
> - Makeup Pouch
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love [emoji7][emoji171]


----------



## B_Glam

missconvy said:


> Love [emoji7][emoji171]



Thank you!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3684419
> 
> Plus 9 cards and flower is for effect [emoji5]



We have the same phone case! [emoji3]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Digo1 said:


> Everyone's bag is so neat! Doesn't anyone just throw receipts and paper in their bags? Am I the only one who has paper and junk in them? Let's see the real deal.



Honestly? I don't. I stuff papers into my wallet or mini pochette, but I don't like to have random chaotic bits in my purse.


----------



## TraGiv

Here's what's inside my Pallas BB:

Front Pocket:

iPhone 7 Plus 

Main Compartment:

Victorine Wallet
Umbrella
Comb
LV Mini Agenda
Six Key Ring Holder
Key Pouch 
Small Make Up Pouch


Slip Cover in Main Compartment: 
Kleenex 
Chewing gum


----------



## mcgummerson

TraGiv said:


> Here's what's inside my Pallas BB:
> 
> Front Pocket:
> 
> iPhone 7 Plus
> 
> Main Compartment:
> 
> Victorine Wallet
> Umbrella
> Comb
> LV Mini Agenda
> Six Key Ring Holder
> Key Pouch
> Small Make Up Pouch
> 
> 
> Slip Cover in Main Compartment:
> Kleenex
> Chewing gum
> 
> View attachment 3692801
> View attachment 3692802
> View attachment 3692803
> View attachment 3692804


Wow It fits way more than I thought!!!


----------



## TraGiv

mcgummerson said:


> Wow It fits way more than I thought!!!



Yeah, it does fit a lot. I still have room for sunglasses and another pouch.  I just love this little bag!!


----------



## Dawn

mcgummerson said:


> Wow It fits way more than I thought!!!


Right?! That's amazing!


----------



## itsmree

Digo1 said:


> Everyone's bag is so neat! Doesn't anyone just throw receipts and paper in their bags? Am I the only one who has paper and junk in them? Let's see the real deal.


maybe those of us that do this just don't share pictures LOL. my purse looks neat & organized on the day i switch bags, otherwise, you don't want to see whats in my bag   my and my friend actually play a game occasionally "what's in your bag" and the winner is the one with the oddest/most random item in their purse  (i spoon, a broken charger, an action figure, a single sock etc


----------



## viewwing

Here's mine. I keep the insides of my bag as clean as I can and clear out random stuff at the end of every day.


----------



## Bag Me

NeoNoe


----------



## mcgummerson

Here's mine today, receipts & all ha ha! Currently I keep my wipes & note paper in the gwp lips pouch, but would like to find something more substantial & 'nicer'. It's been tough finding one this size though, so if you have suggestions please let me know! Oh & the solid black thingy next to my mini pochette is a travel makeup brush from Hakuhodo.


----------



## musk_plus

mcgummerson said:


> Here's mine today, receipts & all ha ha! Currently I keep my wipes & note paper in the gwp lips pouch, but would like to find something more substantial & 'nicer'. It's been tough finding one this size though, so if you have suggestions please let me know! Oh & the solid black thingy next to my mini pochette is a travel makeup brush from Hakuhodo.


You have two keyholder? Just my experience pls do not put liquid inside the mini pochette. I put the sunscreen and it spills and now I cannot clean the white sheen on the inside cloth of the mini pochette


----------



## mcgummerson

musk_plus said:


> You have two keyholder? Just my experience pls do not put liquid inside the mini pochette. I put the sunscreen and it spills and now I cannot clean the white sheen on the inside cloth of the mini pochette


I use the Chanel as my wallet, the pink Burberry for coins - just 1 key holder Ok thank you so much for the tip!! Def don't want a mess like that


----------



## Mdamier

Inside my PA NM


----------



## miss_chiff

mcgummerson said:


> Here's mine today, receipts & all ha ha! Currently I keep my wipes & note paper in the gwp lips pouch, but would like to find something more substantial & 'nicer'. It's been tough finding one this size though, so if you have suggestions please let me know! Oh & the solid black thingy next to my mini pochette is a travel makeup brush from Hakuhodo.



Flossers and wet ones...can't leave home without 'em!


----------



## paula3boys

Mdamier said:


> Inside my PA NM



Nice pop of color!


----------



## missconvy

kkfiregirl said:


> We have the same phone case! [emoji3]



Isn't it fabulous? [emoji1326]


----------



## mcgummerson

miss_chiff said:


> Flossers and wet ones...can't leave home without 'em!


EXACTLY!


----------



## kkfiregirl

missconvy said:


> Isn't it fabulous? [emoji1326]



Yes it is! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## gabbag18

I need an organizer!


----------



## blktauna

The contents of my Speedy 25.


----------



## dkruck1211

mcgummerson said:


> Here's mine today, receipts & all ha ha! Currently I keep my wipes & note paper in the gwp lips pouch, but would like to find something more substantial & 'nicer'. It's been tough finding one this size though, so if you have suggestions please let me know! Oh & the solid black thingy next to my mini pochette is a travel makeup brush from Hakuhodo. [emoji2]


Laduree has some cute thin pouches.  Little pop of color and an Eiffel tower what's not to love [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

gabbag18 said:


> View attachment 3696271
> 
> 
> I need an organizer!



Looks pretty organized to me!


----------



## DOVELV

kkfiregirl said:


> Looks pretty organized to me!



Was just thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

gabbag18 said:


> View attachment 3696271
> 
> 
> I need an organizer!



A samorga will keep all of these from rubbing each other and give every slg a designated compartment . But it all looks great without one


----------



## Pmrbfay

Normally: LV French Continental Wallet (the long style); LV Toiletry Pouch 19; Victoria's Secret clutch; Clipa-2 with keys; custom sunglasses case with LV Pouchette Clef (red vernis). Today, added bonus item is the larger size Arctic tumbler (cleaned and dried [emoji4]). Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chicnfab

Inside my tivoli pm
Jeanne wallet
Tory burch sunglass
Coach key pouch
Pouch from pochette felicie for lipsticks and hand cream

There's something about the monogram that makes me happy


----------



## mcgummerson

dkruck1211 said:


> Laduree has some cute thin pouches.  Little pop of color and an Eiffel tower what's not to love [emoji4]


Thank you so much for the rec!! I'll ck them out!


----------



## historygal

Heading out for a work trip Monday morning.  Here is my mono NM Pochette travel edition.  Just need to attach my Eva strap and add my boarding pass when I check in.[emoji574]️


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

historygal said:


> Heading out for a work trip Monday morning.  Here is my mono NM Pochette travel edition.  Just need to attach my Eva strap and add my boarding pass when I check in.[emoji574]️
> View attachment 3697496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697498



I do the same thing! I carry this inside my Neverfull when I travel while on the airport and then use the Pochette the rest of the trip.


----------



## juls12

historygal said:


> Heading out for a work trip Monday morning.  Here is my mono NM Pochette travel edition.  Just need to attach my Eva strap and add my boarding pass when I check in.[emoji574]️
> View attachment 3697496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697498


This is such a great little bag. I got an extra strap from LV to carry it crossbody and took it to my last trip. It was perfect and I had a bag for the evening with the short strap as well. LV`s are so versatile.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Taking out this baby for her first spin about town.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heading out the door with my MC Claudia with MC SLG's, MG Card holder, Ray Ban sunglasses & Versace glasses! So I am able to see!  I actually forgot a couple of things as I was leaving to out for Lunch (I left them on the kitchen counter & forgot to add them in pic! ).


----------



## FAheartsLV721

My new baby and what I keep inside. I'm a bit of a germaphobe!


----------



## bren17

My bag of the week!
LV Speedy 25 bandouliere in DE




left to right
top row: LV mono pouch that came with the bucket bag, used this as a wallet and catch all
Access card into my company
Melissa drawstring bag that holds the 3rd shoulder strap piece *just in case I need to do crossbody
bottom row, green pouch that hold my makeup ( 1 lipstick, 1 brow pencil, concealer n eye drop),
mango sunglass
orange key holder
prescription glasses
coach drawstring bag that hold a coach shawl


----------



## sakiaoki

My mini pochette and me like to travel light wherever we go


----------



## gabbag18

It finally stopped raining so i can use my new [emoji7]


----------



## Dawn

bren17 said:


> My bag of the week!
> LV Speedy 25 bandouliere in DE
> View attachment 3700254
> 
> View attachment 3700255
> 
> left to right
> top row: LV mono pouch that came with the bucket bag, used this as a wallet and catch all
> Access card into my company
> Melissa drawstring bag that holds the 3rd shoulder strap piece *just in case I need to do crossbody
> bottom row, green pouch that hold my makeup ( 1 lipstick, 1 brow pencil, concealer n eye drop),
> mango sunglass
> orange key holder
> prescription glasses
> coach drawstring bag that hold a coach shawl


That's my current fave bag too! 
Where is that adorable orange key holder from? I love it and the pop of color!


----------



## kkfiregirl

sakiaoki said:


> My mini pochette and me like to travel light wherever we go
> View attachment 3700376



Looks great! Shouldn't it be 'my mini pochette and I'? 



gabbag18 said:


> View attachment 3700489
> 
> It finally stopped raining so i can use my new [emoji7]



Beautiful! How are you liking it?


----------



## bren17

Dawn said:


> That's my current fave bag too!
> Where is that adorable orange key holder from? I love it and the pop of color!


 Thks.!Just a cheap leather holder that look remotely like an hermes. Lol. Think it cost like $2 but it does its job well n that pop of colour help me to quickly locate my missing keys.


----------



## lVliving

Hard to see but Neonoe Noir featured 
Inside 
Monogram Mini Pochette
Daily Organiser
Monogram Key Pouch (2)
Monogram Medium Agenda 

This bag is awesome!


----------



## Fierymo

I use the Tintamar XL in and out organiser for a lot of my bags particularly when I don't want the structured look of the samorga organiser. It's great with my Montsouris GM and my Delightful.


----------



## Fierymo

gabbag18 said:


> View attachment 3700489
> 
> It finally stopped raining so i can use my new [emoji7]


Wow   - fully loaded.  Nice.


----------



## pmburk

Inside my Besace Rosebery: Toiletry pouch 15 with cosmetics, Mulberry pouch with first aid/hand sanitizer/feminine hygiene items, vintage French Company LV French purse/wallet, D&G sunglasses, RIfle Paper Co notepad, and mints! Not pictured, my iphone 7 plus & car keys.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Running errands today with my Stresa GM. I can't get enough of the azur print and pink. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Today I am carrying my pistol pack'in MC Lodge GM with some of my other MC SLG's!  Different frame glasses but same Ray Ban sunglasses!  Sorry about the Flash! It was still really early in the morning when I took these pics!  My MC Lodge has hardly developed a patina! It still looks really New with just a slight color change. My Luggage tag on the right hand side is actually still New! With NO Patina at all!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

All my daily essentials ..... along with my iPad mini and flashlight taser that's in my purse still!


----------



## Purseloco

View attachment 3708265


----------



## FAheartsLV721

iLuvBeauty said:


> All my daily essentials ..... along with my iPad mini and flashlight taser that's in my purse still!
> 
> View attachment 3707554



Love, love, love all of the colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## manda331

gabbag18 said:


> View attachment 3700489
> 
> It finally stopped raining so i can use my new [emoji7]


Oh that's cute little Gucci! May I ask the name of it or see another pic of it & what it holds? Looks tiny but so cute!


----------



## Mrs D.L.




----------



## BagLadyT

pmburk said:


> Inside my Besace Rosebery: Toiletry pouch 15 with cosmetics, Mulberry pouch with first aid/hand sanitizer/feminine hygiene items, vintage French Company LV French purse/wallet, D&G sunglasses, RIfle Paper Co notepad, and mints! Not pictured, my iphone 7 plus & car keys.



Lovely!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Today I am carrying my pistol pack'in MC Lodge GM with some of my other MC SLG's!  Different frame glasses but same Ray Ban sunglasses!  Sorry about the Flash! It was still really early in the morning when I took these pics!  My MC Lodge has hardly developed a patina! It still looks really New with just a slight color change. My Luggage tag on the right hand side is actually still New! With NO Patina at all!
> 
> View attachment 3705981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705986
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705988



Did I happen to mention that the MC line is my absolute Favorite line?  Stepping out in style this morning with my MC Sologne in Black! Still very little patina! Maybe because I never actually use them? Just buy them & store them & put them away!  I  this designer line! 

Same SLG's in pictures above ^^ with my MC Lodge just switching handbags around to my MC Sologne in black!


----------



## Iamminda

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Did I happen to mention that the MC line is my absolute Favorite line?  Stepping out in style this morning with my MC Sologne in Black! Still very little patina! Maybe because I never actually use them? Just buy them & store them & put them away!  I  this designer line!
> 
> Same SLG's in pictures above ^^ with my MC Lodge just switching handbags around to my MC Sologne in black!
> 
> View attachment 3712347


The more I see your MC items, the more I like MC .


----------



## FancyPants77

iLuvBeauty said:


> All my daily essentials ..... along with my iPad mini and flashlight taser that's in my purse still!
> 
> View attachment 3707554



Everything is gorgeous but the kate spade Minnie Mouse and coach floral are cuties! . Great little pieces.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

FancyPants77 said:


> Everything is gorgeous but the kate spade Minnie Mouse and coach floral are cuties! . Great little pieces.



Thank you... extremely functional. 

Minnie is a coin purse and floral coach is a cosmetic case, only con is it has a cloth interior lining.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Iamminda said:


> The more I see your MC items, the more I like MC .



 I have so much more! 

Thank you!


----------



## Belgian22

My Stresa PM packed at the moment.


----------



## Iamminda

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Here is my absolute favorite Handbag in my collection!  My MC Speedy Fringe 25 Handbag in white!  The patina is actually a very light even honey color IRL - But due to the weather (overcast & pouring down with rain outside!) the pics I took make it look darker then it actually is. Anyway I still  it!
> 
> View attachment 3712820
> 
> View attachment 3712824


Stunning piece!  I love fringes and now MC (lol).  Thanks for posting


----------



## bookgirl1972

Inside my Mono Speedy B 30:


TP 19
TP 15
Rosalie in RB
Pen holder
Cosmetic pouch
Mini pochette
Victorine in RB


----------



## icehhh

Mdamier said:


> Inside my PA NM



drooling over your PA  can't wait to get mine..


----------



## icehhh

historygal said:


> Heading out for a work trip Monday morning.  Here is my mono NM Pochette travel edition.  Just need to attach my Eva strap and add my boarding pass when I check in.[emoji574]️
> View attachment 3697496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697498



it does really fit quite a lot... i need one!!


----------



## umamanikam

I am waiting for my azur PA ,hate the anticipation but will post a pic of my haul when I receive in next few days .Nice to drool over others PA ,thought I better get before they are  discontinued .


----------



## j19

What's in my pochette accessoires nm 



Empreinte key pouch 
Monogram eclipse cardholder
The Body Shop shea lip butter
Bath and Body Works vanilla buttercream hand cream
Supreme compact pen keychain


----------



## cwool

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 3708265



Love all the different colors. May I ask: What is the teal cylinder thingy? and, What do you put in it? It's super cute!


----------



## Purseloco

cwool said:


> Love all the different colors. May I ask: What is the teal cylinder thingy? and, What do you put in it? It's super cute!


Thank you! That is my Leatherology Pencil/Pen case.


----------



## manda331

I'm loving the Noir /Monogram color combo!


----------



## manda331

j19 said:


> What's in my pochette accessoires nm
> View attachment 3717102
> 
> 
> Empreinte key pouch
> Monogram eclipse cardholder
> The Body Shop shea lip butter
> Bath and Body Works vanilla buttercream hand cream
> Supreme compact pen keychain


I love your eclipse card holder! I'm thinking of getting something from this line! Do u have any others? It's so cute, I love black!


----------



## j19

manda331 said:


> I love your eclipse card holder! I'm thinking of getting something from this line! Do u have any others? It's so cute, I love black!


I don't have any other monogram eclipse pieces but I love the canvas! I would love to get the pochette voyage in mono eclipse


----------



## manda331

j19 said:


> I don't have any other monogram eclipse pieces but I love the canvas! I would love to get the pochette voyage in mono eclipse


Yes! That's  exactly what I was thinking! That along with the cardholder!  Possibly a silver key ring/extender strap for it too! [emoji6]   Great minds think alike!


----------



## sakiaoki

Heading out for the afternoon with some friends. Packed my Monogram Speedy 25 Bandouliere with only the main essentials, plus my phone of course (which is being used to snap this pic!) I realize I may not take this little guy out very much, but when I do, I always fall a little bit more in love with it


----------



## juls12

Inside my mono PA. Great bag for a day of shopping.


----------



## Rani

sakiaoki said:


> Heading out for the afternoon with some friends. Packed my Monogram Speedy 25 Bandouliere with only the main essentials, plus my phone of course (which is being used to snap this pic!) I realize I may not take this little guy out very much, but when I do, I always fall a little bit more in love with it
> View attachment 3718487


Your Speedy b has a lovely patina, makes me want a mono Speedy now


----------



## cwool

Purseloco said:


> Thank you! That is my Leatherology Pencil/Pen case.



Thanks


----------



## sakiaoki

Rani said:


> Your Speedy b has a lovely patina, makes me want a mono Speedy now


Thank you, Rani!  The truth is, I almost got a DE instead of the Mono simply because I was quite nervous about maintaining the vachetta at the beginning. Yes, I'll admit that I'm still quite careful with it, but I do enjoy experiencing the patina process first hand. Definitely recommended for the brave!


----------



## Purseloco

What is in my workbag today! I don't baby this bag, I use it as a work bag, travel bag. I have stuffed it under plane seats, sat it on the floor. It has been rained on. I had some light water spots on the shoulder strap but I used a glycerin leather cleaner by Brahmin and it rub out.   It's a great bag to throw your stuff in and go, I intend to use it until it is a rag. I use the key chain that came with it to hold my keys, otherwise I would loose them in the shuffle.


----------



## j19

Beauty essentials in my toiletry 26 





Bath and Body Works warm vanilla sugar shea body cream
Marc Anthony Shea butter marula oil hand cream
Louis Vuitton Rose des vents perfume
YSL  volupte lip balm #42
Clinique Superbalm lip treatment
The body shop shea body butter
(For the rose des vents perfume, I actually keep the perfume samples in my toiletry 26 because the bottle is too large)


----------



## Fierymo

Here is my Delightful PM Old model. I have my Elysee wallet, key pouch, 6 key ring holder and Burberry diary/Planner. I found an accessory pouch the came with the LV Bucket bag in new condition!  Love it.


----------



## bakeacookie

What's in my Neverfull along with two boxes of chocolate for work. [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3721727
> 
> 
> What's in my Neverfull along with two boxes of chocolate for work. [emoji4]



Omg I need that adorable charm!! [emoji7]


----------



## AwkwardNerd

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3721727
> 
> 
> What's in my Neverfull along with two boxes of chocolate for work. [emoji4]



I love this! Do you mind telling me the price of the Neverfull and MP? I have a friend going to Hawaii and I want to give her money to get this for me.


----------



## bakeacookie

paula3boys said:


> Omg I need that adorable charm!! [emoji7]



Island Yumi! She has friends! Found them at gift shops but the pineapple was my favorite. 



AwkwardNerd said:


> I love this! Do you mind telling me the price of the Neverfull and MP? I have a friend going to Hawaii and I want to give her money to get this for me.



Neverfull is $1420, mini pochette is $370, plus 4.72%ish tax. [emoji4]


----------



## BagLadyT

Using my trusty Neverfull MM to run errands and for an appointment today.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Today my NF is carrying all mono


----------



## Purseloco

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3722671
> View attachment 3722672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my trusty Neverfull MM to run errands and for an appointment today.


I love being nosey and looking into other people's bags!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Regular items: Continental French Wallet ( the long one), custom glasses case, VS clutch with lippies, LV Toiletry Pouch 19. Extras today are contact solution, contact case, glasses, prescription "papers" instead of all the bottles, and paperwork for neurologist tests (just normal ones for balance).


----------



## BagLadyT

Purseloco said:


> I love being nosey and looking into other people's bags!



Oh me too!!!


----------



## Alice's craze

historygal said:


> Heading out for a work trip Monday morning.  Here is my mono NM Pochette travel edition.  Just need to attach my Eva strap and add my boarding pass when I check in.[emoji574]️
> View attachment 3697496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697498



Love this pouch！how can it fit so much？


----------



## Alice's craze

Chanel sunglasses in its case. A mini pouchette acting as wallet. KATE lip stain. Apple head phones. One yogurtland coupon. A mini box of  Sugarfina in champagne.


----------



## Sandy1017

What is usually in my Neverfull GM ..if I was headed to my teacher certification class I would throw in a folder notebook planner and pouch with pens and highlighters!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3721727
> 
> 
> What's in my Neverfull along with two boxes of chocolate for work. [emoji4]



Adorable.


----------



## BagLadyT

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



So chic!!!


----------



## cocolv

Here's what I'm carrying today:






I have to change out one of my MP to have one light in color, one dark as it will help when pulling it out of the bag. I have a LV pencil case coming to me but will I be nervous about marking the inside of the pencil case? [emoji848][emoji28] I love the light weight of this bag but I'm still getting used to pulling items out because the cord sometimes gets in the way. I still like using this bag & glad I got it.


----------



## FancyPants77

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3722671
> View attachment 3722672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my trusty Neverfull MM to run errands and for an appointment today.



Love your organization inside your beautiful neverfull . I have the adorable little bear pouch from F21 as well and also use it in my bags- such a cute little item


----------



## PursePassionLV

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My new baby and what I keep inside. I'm a bit of a germaphobe!
> 
> View attachment 3699110



Very lovely!


----------



## BagLadyT

cocolv said:


> Here's what I'm carrying today:
> View attachment 3724044
> 
> View attachment 3724046
> 
> View attachment 3724047
> 
> I have to change out one of my MP to have one light in color, one dark as it will help when pulling it out of the bag. I have a LV pencil case coming to me but will I be nervous about marking the inside of the pencil case? [emoji848][emoji28] I love the light weight of this bag but I'm still getting used to pulling items out because the cord sometimes gets in the way. I still like using this bag & glad I got it.



Lovely! Is that pineapple item a planner?


----------



## BagLadyT

FancyPants77 said:


> Love your organization inside your beautiful neverfull . I have the adorable little bear pouch from F21 as well and also use it in my bags- such a cute little item



Thank you friend! Great minds think alike! I use my bear pouch for my headphones and chargers. I love it! I feel everyone should have a little pop of something fun or silly to brighten up their day.


----------



## cocolv

BagLadyT said:


> Lovely! Is that pineapple item a planner?



It's a lined notebook. Funny, I don't remember where I got it but when I opened the back it gives credit to the Victoria & Albert Museum, London (I know I didn't pick it up there [emoji1]).


----------



## Aoifs

Back using my Speedy B after being momentarily distracted by my new Gucci [emoji18]




Makeup, tissues, and a cereal bar in a Clinique makeup case
Ray-bans
DKNY card holder
Cles holding my cash
6 key holder
My strap in case I need to go hands free.

Not pictured - my two mobile phones.


----------



## sparrows1

Here's what's inside my new to me Cabas Piano  




I was worried it'd be too small but it fits all my daily things with room to spare!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Headed to see the New Kids on the Block tonight in SLC. I have been waiting almost 30 years!


----------



## jillyfish108

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Headed to see the New Kids on the Block tonight in SLC. I have been waiting almost 30 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725798


Enjoy!! I got to see them a few years ago and it was awesome! Still as great as ever!! Enjoy and your lv looks great!!


----------



## daffyleigh

Getting ready for a busy weekend! Hope everyone has a great one!❤️


----------



## MustLuvDogs

sparrows1 said:


> Here's what's inside my new to me Cabas Piano
> 
> View attachment 3725659
> 
> 
> I was worried it'd be too small but it fits all my daily things with room to spare!



Buc-ee's!!!  You must be from Texas.  I'd know that beaver head logo anywhere.  A Texas road trip wouldn't be complete without a stop at Buc-ee's! [emoji4]  Congrats on your piano.  That was my first LV years ago.  I loved that bag.  I regret letting it go.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Headed to see the New Kids on the Block tonight in SLC. I have been waiting almost 30 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725798


have a great time!! we saw them last week and they were awesome!! i saw a TON of LV at the concert, so you'll fit right in!


----------



## cwool

Using my Felicie card insert and eclipse PO in epi PA NM for quick errands


----------



## BagLadyT

cwool said:


> View attachment 3727052
> 
> View attachment 3727053
> 
> 
> Using my Felicie card insert and eclipse PO in epi PA NM for quick errands



Now I want the Felicie just so I can have that insert!


----------



## cwool

BagLadyT said:


> Now I want the Felicie just so I can have that insert!



Ikr! The insert is handy, I wouldn't mind a second to use for receipts separately. I place cash in this one.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

ccbaggirl89 said:


> have a great time!! we saw them last week and they were awesome!! i saw a TON of LV at the concert, so you'll fit right in!



Thank you!!! When Paula Abdul was performing, We noticed her stage props were all Louis Vuitton! It was an awesome show. One item checked off on the bucket list!


----------



## _Valerie_

My LV Alma GM can feet really everything
I use this bag for study and gym or both at one time.
Usually it feet: 
Pencil case 
Wallet 
2-3 books
Notebooks
Cardigan
0,75 bottle of water 
And if I use it for gym:
Sneakers
2 t-shirts  
Pants 
And bottle of water.
I'm so happy about this size and bag keeps shape perfectly


----------



## italianlolita

_Valerie_ said:


> My LV Alma GM can feet really everything
> I use this bag for study and gym or both at one time.
> Usually it feet:
> Pencil case
> Wallet
> 2-3 books
> Notebooks
> Cardigan
> 0,75 bottle of water
> And if I use it for gym:
> Sneakers
> 2 t-shirts
> Pants
> And bottle of water.
> I'm so happy about this size and bag keeps shape perfectly



Love your Alma! I must know where you got your coat from!


----------



## Linds31289

juls12 said:


> Inside my mono PA. Great bag for a day of shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3718495


Is this a pochette?


----------



## _Valerie_

italianlolita said:


> Love your Alma! I must know where you got your coat from!


Hi, thank you so much
This coat is my design


----------



## i_love_vinegar

_Valerie_ said:


> My LV Alma GM can feet really everything
> I use this bag for study and gym or both at one time.
> Usually it feet:
> Pencil case
> Wallet
> 2-3 books
> Notebooks
> Cardigan
> 0,75 bottle of water
> And if I use it for gym:
> Sneakers
> 2 t-shirts
> Pants
> And bottle of water.
> I'm so happy about this size and bag keeps shape perfectly


Your shoes are adorable. Do you mind sharing the brand/model?


----------



## angelic*ruin

Inside my Mono NF MM:

MM pouch
mini pochette
victorine wallet
6 key case
headphones
kindle paperwhite
glasses
bottle of water
and normally phone goes in empty pocket


----------



## j19

Pochette NM


----------



## lvguy94

j19 said:


> Pochette NM
> View attachment 3733866


Loving that Mono Eclipse Card Case


----------



## blushes_pink

My essentials plus my phone (which i used to took the photo) 

Mostly i carried or moved these to every bag that i'll use. Just add or minus depending on the size of my bag.


----------



## j19

lvguy94 said:


> Loving that Mono Eclipse Card Case


Thank you


----------



## Linds31289

blushes_pink said:


> My essentials plus my phone (which i used to took the photo)
> 
> Mostly i carried or moved these to every bag that i'll use. Just add or minus depending on the size of my bag.


How do you organize since you don't have a large wallet? I am wanting to downsize my wallet : )


----------



## BagLadyT

angelic*ruin said:


> Inside my Mono NF MM:
> 
> MM pouch
> mini pochette
> victorine wallet
> 6 key case
> headphones
> kindle paperwhite
> glasses
> bottle of water
> and normally phone goes in empty pocket
> 
> View attachment 3730296



The bottle holder is everything! Wish my organizer had that!


----------



## BagLadyT

blushes_pink said:


> My essentials plus my phone (which i used to took the photo)
> 
> Mostly i carried or moved these to every bag that i'll use. Just add or minus depending on the size of my bag.



I love everything here! What bag is this???


----------



## DrTootr

Hi guys. Here is whats in my reverse monogram LV Metis (which btw I am loving as it's such a practical bag that fits a ton in it)...




Lip balms from Vaseline and Chanel
Louboutin lipstick and perfume
Marimekko note book 
LV keyring and car keys
Aesop handwash
Chanel powder/bronzer
Heart post it notes

Thanks for letting me share with you all


----------



## viewwing

My new love


----------



## Gdmolly

More fits in the mini pochette than I thought.

Card case
Mirror
Lipstick
iPhone (not pictured)


----------



## blushes_pink

Linds31289 said:


> How do you organize since you don't have a large wallet? I am wanting to downsize my wallet : )


 Hi. Most of the time i used small size bag. So eveything is within the reach. But if ever i'll use a medium bag, i put the small wallets in the mini pochette and small toiletries pouch.


----------



## blushes_pink

BagLadyT said:


> I love everything here! What bag is this???


Marais bucket bag. Old goody


----------



## Willow L.

I saw some very interesting ideas here, thx!


----------



## blushes_pink

Inside my eva:

Ysl card holder
Hermes bastia
Lv 6key holder
Lv key cles
My 7plus (used for taking pics)
A parking ticket


----------



## yellowbernie

Here are my goodies in my pm Iena


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Fierymo said:


> Ready for a switch


Question, could you tell me the name of this bag? Pretty sure I just purchased it and the person who sold it to me had the wrong name...


----------



## NicoleE485

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente



Beautiful bag!


----------



## NeLVoe

The sun is shining, the weather is sweet, so I'm gonna take my lovely Watercolor Speedy 35 today! 
- Sarah Wallet
- key pouch
- Burberry sunnies
- cosmetic pouch
- handkerchiefs
- headphones
- and of course my mobile phone (Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge) which I needed to take this pic
I love my Samorga, it keeps all my stuff organised so well and it protects the light fabric from dirt.


----------



## Rosie Posie

My first ever "what's in your bag" post 
A humble start, my pochette is carrying my brand spanking new cles, lippy, tic tacs , tissue and car keys  I'm about to run errands (kid-free )


----------



## FancyPants77

Rosie Posie said:


> My first ever "what's in your bag" post
> A humble start, my pochette is carrying my brand spanking new cles, lippy, tic tacs , tissue and car keys  I'm about to run errands (kid-free )



Love it! Such a perfect little bag for on-the-go. It holds all the essentials and is so comfy .


----------



## Rosie Posie

FancyPants77 said:


> Love it! Such a perfect little bag for on-the-go. It holds all the essentials and is so comfy .



Thanks so much FancyPants77 (love the name btw!). I completely agree, I've loved carrying it ever since I got it and had it authenticated here by the awesome lovlouisvuitton


----------



## LV_4ever

My Neverfull pm 
Holds:
Sarah wallet
India Hicks makeup bag
Tory Burch key holder
Pochette for car key fobs
Sunnies


----------



## Rosie Posie

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3754076
> 
> 
> My Neverfull pm
> Holds:
> Sarah wallet
> India Hicks makeup bag
> Tory Burch key holder
> Pochette for car key fobs
> Sunnies



That is so impressive! I always thought the Neverfull PM was too small, but I am so surprised at what it actually can hold! It's gorgeous!


----------



## faded264

On my way to work this morning!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

faded264 said:


> On my way to work this morning!



Love the hues of pink!


----------



## j19

Toiletry 26


----------



## musiclover

faded264 said:


> On my way to work this morning!



So pretty!  Must be such joy to look inside your bag!  I like the variety of pieces you're carrying.


----------



## junime

faded264 said:


> On my way to work this morning!



Pretty!!  Love the Blooms piece


----------



## j19

Mini pochette


----------



## BagLadyT

faded264 said:


> On my way to work this morning!



Loving the Gucci pouch!


----------



## Pinksweater

Neverfull pochette
Wallet
Key cles 
6 key holder 
Henri Bendel pouch


----------



## Starbucks Girl

What's in my Speedy B 25
*charm is from Amara.com it's a Laudrée Macaron Charm & a Rebecca Minkoff emoji charm


----------



## Purseloco

My Alma pm in Quetsche with new BANDOULIÈRE and contents.


----------



## balen.girl

Inside my PS mini.. [emoji178]




This bag looks small but really can fit all my needs. I also put my iphone 7 plus. Not in the picture because I use it to take pictures.


----------



## bh4me

In my Alma bb griotte... 6-key holder, mini pochette, key pouch, cardholder, and phone


----------



## Aoifs

Speedy B 30 DE today




Samorga organiser a must to keep things organised!




MBMJ wallet
Clinique make up cash as a catch all
DKNY card holder
Alexander McQueen business card holder
Ray bans
Umbrella (both are needed for Irish summers!)
Pen
Notebook
6 key holder
Cles holding earphones as a charm
Bandoliere strap in case I want to go hands free!


----------



## snibor

bh4me said:


> In my Alma bb griotte... 6-key holder, mini pochette, key pouch, cardholder, and phone
> View attachment 3764637



This is gorgeous!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Here is a top shot of my new Speedy DE with the Vercord organizer I got off of Amazon! I'll do a spill shot when I got home. She's looking neater though.


----------



## PandaRun01

j19 said:


> Toiletry 26
> View attachment 3756464


Pretty! I like your collection!


----------



## FancyPants77

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> Here is a top shot of my new Speedy DE with the Vercord organizer I got off of Amazon! I'll do a spill shot when I got home. She's looking neater though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769883



Looks great!


----------



## j19

PandaRun01 said:


> Pretty! I like your collection!


Thank you so much!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

My Speedy 30 spill...

My NF pouch containing my LV PM agenda and planning supplies 
LV cles with my metro card 
LV Jeanne wallet
Longchamp Makeup Bag
MK sunnies
Longchamp coin purse that usually holds my charger and head phones


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Stuff I have inside my Vaneau GM:


I normally also carry an iPad Air or Macbook Air but not today.  The Vaneau GM can swallow anything and still look nice and structured.


----------



## j19

Pochette NM


----------



## BlueCherry

j19 said:


> Pochette NM
> View attachment 3776132



You seem to travel really light and really pretty


----------



## j19

BigCherry said:


> You seem to travel really light and really pretty


Yes I love pochettes because I just carry the essentials


----------



## hartmamp

Aoifs said:


> View attachment 3766161
> 
> 
> Speedy B 30 DE today
> 
> View attachment 3766162
> 
> 
> Samorga organiser a must to keep things organised!
> 
> View attachment 3766163
> 
> 
> MBMJ wallet
> Clinique make up cash as a catch all
> DKNY card holder
> Alexander McQueen business card holder
> Ray bans
> Umbrella (both are needed for Irish summers!)
> Pen
> Notebook
> 6 key holder
> Cles holding earphones as a charm
> Bandoliere strap in case I want to go hands free!



I like the key pouch (I think? I'm still new to LV!) hanging on the outside!


----------



## FancyPants77

pearlsnjeans said:


> Stuff I have inside my Vaneau GM:
> View attachment 3774472
> 
> I normally also carry an iPad Air or Macbook Air but not today.  The Vaneau GM can swallow anything and still look nice and structured.



Stunning bag and contents


----------



## pearlsnjeans

FancyPants77 said:


> Stunning bag and contents



Thank you so much! I love how much it can hold


----------



## yuuyuut

ETUI VOYAGE PM
Love this new pouch
I'm gonna use it as a clutch


----------



## pearlsnjeans

j19 said:


> Pochette NM
> View attachment 3776132



Everything is so dainty and elegant!


----------



## j19

pearlsnjeans said:


> Everything is so dainty and elegant!


Thank you


----------



## MarLoLV

Lv slg's in my NF


----------



## j19

Pochette NM 



Supreme keychain pen
Chloe rollerball perfume 
Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm
Monogram key pouch 
Monogram eclipse cardholder


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Just small things in my Felicie today:









Contents (aside from the 2 inserts that came with my Pochette Felicie):
1. reusable shopping bag 
2. Givenchy Le Rouge Perfecto lip balm
3. L'Occitane mini hand cream

All that and it still looks good closed plus that snap button stays closed.


----------



## missconvy

j19 said:


> Pochette NM
> View attachment 3779541
> 
> 
> Supreme keychain pen
> Chloe rollerball perfume
> Burt's Bees strawberry lip balm
> Monogram key pouch
> Monogram eclipse cardholder



You're packing heavy today!


----------



## blingbaby

The pink bag insert looks amazing with your NF -  what insert is it please ?



angelic*ruin said:


> Inside my Mono NF MM:
> 
> MM pouch
> mini pochette
> victorine wallet
> 6 key case
> headphones
> kindle paperwhite
> glasses
> bottle of water
> and normally phone goes in empty pocket
> 
> View attachment 3730296


----------



## Rani

pearlsnjeans said:


> Just small things in my Felicie today:
> View attachment 3779564
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779565
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779566
> 
> 
> Contents (aside from the 2 inserts that came with my Pochette Felicie):
> 1. reusable shopping bag
> 2. Givenchy Le Rouge Perfecto lip balm
> 3. L'Occitane mini hand cream
> 
> All that and it still looks good closed plus that snap button stays closed.


Love your Felicie! Can you also fit your iPhone with all those items in your Felicie?


----------



## Chelay@45

I love my Favorite MM


----------



## bashysmom

Inside my Speedy B 30:
LV card holder
Prada wallet
Kate Spade ID holder
Steve Madden (I'm using as makeup, wipes, and catch all case)
Apple earpods
Coin purse
Cath Kidston umbrella


----------



## viviennnne

Turenne PM


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Rani said:


> Love your Felicie! Can you also fit your iPhone with all those items in your Felicie?



Hi! Yes, it does fit my iPhone 7 (regular) inside with all the items shown. I don't have an iPhone 7 Plus so I don't know if that will also fit.

But I don't normally stick my phone inside my purses since i wear skirts and pants that have pockets.  Although if I really have to place my phone in the Felicie, it fits without effort.

Hope this helps.


----------



## iudecis

It's late at night so I don't have a picture, but I'm currently in my Montsouris GM backpack because I'm currently attending a show choir camp for my high school's 'Varsity Singers' choir. In my bag:
COSMETIC POUCH
Softlips Vanilla Lip Balm
Rubber Bands (for braces)
B&B OCEAN Hand Sanitizer
Curve CRUSH by Liz Claiborne Deoderant

TECH POUCH
Lightning Cable & Adapter
iPhone 7 Headphone adapter

Wallet (Small Trifold)
Coin Pouch
Sunglasses
Coca-Cola Re-usable water bottle (need to stay hydrated to dance for 7+ Hours)
'Varsity Singers' Folder (#3)

FRONT ZIP POCKET
Pencil
iPhone 7 Headphones
House Keys


----------



## DrTootr

Hi guys, what i carried in it on my current international trip...




Flat items only, the roundest in diameter would of been the Louboutin lipgloss

Passport
Boarding Pass
Vaseline round pots x2
Chanel brooches
Nars lipgloss
Louboutin lipgloss
My iphone 7 plus (which took this pic) and I had no cover on it
Bon Voyage Note Pad
YSL Wallet to put the country I am visiting cash in when I get there
I ate the Macarons


----------



## Aoifs

DrTootr said:


> Hi guys, what i carried in it on my current international trip...
> 
> View attachment 3786208
> 
> 
> Flat items only, the roundest in diameter would of been the Louboutin lipgloss
> 
> Passport
> Boarding Pass
> Vaseline round pots x2
> Chanel brooches
> Nars lipgloss
> Louboutin lipgloss
> My iphone 7 plus (which took this pic) and I had no cover on it
> Bon Voyage Note Pad
> YSL Wallet to put the country I am visiting cash in when I get there
> I ate the Macarons



Great photo!


----------



## DrTootr

Aoifs said:


> Great photo!



Thank you so much @Aoifs that's so kind of you to say and have a lovely day


----------



## Simi2350

Thank you for sharing! Ps I love NARS makeup


----------



## Simi2350

Simi2350 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Ps I love NARS makeup


Love the blush YSL card holder!


----------



## BlueCherry

Antibacterial wipes
Oil blotting paper
Pen
Headache tablets (lots)
Hairtie
Perfume atomiser
Blistex lip moisturiser (cherry flavour)
Dior lip balms

Inside my beloved MP, beside my beloved pooch


----------



## DrTootr

Simi2350 said:


> Love the blush YSL card holder!



Thanks a lot @Simi2350 yes the Nars gloss is a good one and I just fell in love with the colour of the YSL as soon as I saw it. Hope you have a nice weekend


----------



## Annawakes

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Question, could you tell me the name of this bag? Pretty sure I just purchased it and the person who sold it to me had the wrong name...


Did anyone respond to you?  It's the Brera.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Inside my Felicie today (the chain is tucked inside):




1. Chanel camellia compact wallet
2. Givenchy Le Rouge Perfecto
3. L'Occitane mini hand cream

*The Chanel box is only for decoration.


----------



## Doumann

will be having mine soon.. so for now il just going to peek on all of your bags


----------



## oceansportrait

pearlsnjeans said:


> Inside my Felicie today (the chain is tucked inside):
> 
> View attachment 3793621
> 
> 
> 1. Chanel camellia compact wallet
> 2. Givenchy Le Rouge Perfecto
> 3. L'Occitane mini hand cream
> 
> *The Chanel box is only for decoration.



Nice! I have a Felicie too and I found the L'Occitane minis are a perfect fit for this bag!


----------



## LVforValentine

Switching bags so I thought I'd take a pic. 
Inside my Speedy 30 (with my current favourite summer bag charm) 
2 mini pochettes (medication, makeup/cream and packs of tea) 
Agenda PM
Cosmetic Pouch (my bag of crap. Hair ties, floss, tide pen, Band-Aids, hand sanitizer etc...) 
ZCP
Cles (holds my license and gas card and a hair tie and lip almost) 
Sunnies. 

I always realize how much I carry that I could probably live without when I switch out of a small bag but somehow I just can't get rid of the "just in case" stuff.


----------



## lovebug702

Hi ladies!

Inside my Neverfull MM DE with Rose Ballerine interior is:
1. My Coach iridescent cosmetic bag with goodies inside it: tampons, Chanel perfume, sanitizer, self defense tool (you never know!) lotion, lip balm and blotting pads.
2. My DE keyring holder
3. Deodorant spray and tissues 
4. My LV Monogram wallet (forget what it's called)
5. My positive pillbox!


----------



## BlueCherry

lovebug702 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Inside my Neverfull MM DE with Rose Ballerine interior is:
> 1. My Coach iridescent cosmetic bag with goodies inside it: tampons, Chanel perfume, sanitizer, self defense tool (you never know!) lotion, lip balm and blotting pads.
> 2. My DE keyring holder
> 3. Deodorant spray and tissues
> 4. My LV Monogram wallet (forget what it's called)
> 5. My positive pillbox!



Lovely bag and contents, especially your wallet. You took great, clear photos


----------



## lovebug702

BigCherry said:


> Lovely bag and contents, especially your wallet. You took great, clear photos



Thanks to the new iPhone! hehe My wallet is my favorite piece!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heading out the door soon to go shopping & I am taking my MC Lodge along for the ride!  And what is inside! Of coarse it's nearly all MC SLG's.  Oh my! Where is my MC key case with my keys!!


----------



## miss_chiff

lovebug702 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Inside my Neverfull MM DE with Rose Ballerine interior is:
> 1. My Coach iridescent cosmetic bag with goodies inside it: tampons, Chanel perfume, sanitizer, self defense tool (you never know!) lotion, lip balm and blotting pads.
> 2. My DE keyring holder
> 3. Deodorant spray and tissues
> 4. My LV Monogram wallet (forget what it's called)
> 5. My positive pillbox!


It's like you have the seven dwarves in your pill box ...missing a few though lol


----------



## LV_4ever

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Heading out the door soon to go shopping & I am taking my MC Lodge along for the ride!  And what is inside! Of coarse it's nearly all MC SLG's.  Oh my! Where is my MC key case with my keys!!
> 
> View attachment 3803719



That is multicolore heaven! Gorgeous!!


----------



## pursefan06

Inside my Mono Speedy 35.


----------



## B_Glam

lovebug702 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Inside my Neverfull MM DE with Rose Ballerine interior is:
> 1. My Coach iridescent cosmetic bag with goodies inside it: tampons, Chanel perfume, sanitizer, self defense tool (you never know!) lotion, lip balm and blotting pads.
> 2. My DE keyring holder
> 3. Deodorant spray and tissues
> 4. My LV Monogram wallet (forget what it's called)
> 5. My positive pillbox!




Love it! ❤️ Your pill box is so cute! Where did you get it?


----------



## lovebug702

B_Glam said:


> Love it! ❤️ Your pill box is so cute! Where did you get it?



Thanks! I got it at a really neat bookstore on vacation a few years ago, they had a whole bunch of cute things. I don't remember what the store was called though


----------



## lovebug702

miss_chiff said:


> It's like you have the seven dwarves in your pill box ...missing a few though lol



lol! That's funny!


----------



## B_Glam

lovebug702 said:


> Thanks! I got it at a really neat bookstore on vacation a few years ago, they had a whole bunch of cute things. I don't remember what the store was called though



It is really cute and seems so convenient instead of carrying a ton of different pill bottles!


----------



## BagLadyT

pursefan06 said:


> Inside my Mono Speedy 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804271
> View attachment 3804272
> View attachment 3804273



Ahh, all the black multicolor is heaven! Love it!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

lovebug702 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Inside my Neverfull MM DE with Rose Ballerine interior is:
> 1. My Coach iridescent cosmetic bag with goodies inside it: tampons, Chanel perfume, sanitizer, self defense tool (you never know!) lotion, lip balm and blotting pads.
> 2. My DE keyring holder
> 3. Deodorant spray and tissues
> 4. My LV Monogram wallet (forget what it's called)
> 5. My positive pillbox!


Love the bag! Really love that pill box and how organise it is! Lol.


----------



## KTScrlet

B_Glam said:


> Love it! ❤️ Your pill box is so cute! Where did you get it?


Hi, I found this here -- http://www.shopheydaisy.com/Think-Positive-Pill-Box-p/nat_pil009.htm


----------



## yuuyuut

Tomorrow is a sunday, but a working day for me
Getting ready with my Iena pm


----------



## Pimpernel

yuuyuut said:


> Tomorrow is a sunday, but a working day for me
> Getting ready with my Iena pm
> 
> View attachment 3806285
> View attachment 3806286


Oooh, really pretty colour combo, well done! And as I´m considering a Iena and am not sure which size fits what (I'm 5'4", so either would be OK for me), your pics are very useful indeed.

Do you find it heavy with all these SLGs inside?


----------



## yuuyuut

Pimpernel said:


> Oooh, really pretty colour combo, well done! And as I´m considering a Iena and am not sure which size fits what (I'm 5'4", so either would be OK for me), your pics are very useful indeed.
> 
> Do you find it heavy with all these SLGs inside?



It's not heavy at all to me
But, I take my car to work, so I don't need to carry it on my shoulder for long time.

IMO, straps are more confortable than Neverfull MM(I sold it) and Neonoe.


----------



## sarahrae1983




----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## bh4me

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Heading out the door soon to go shopping & I am taking my MC Lodge along for the ride!  And what is inside! Of coarse it's nearly all MC SLG's.  Oh my! Where is my MC key case with my keys!!
> 
> View attachment 3803719


ooh la la! This is awesome! MC heaven!


----------



## bh4me

Don't carry much  Took my pallas clutch. In it...coin purse, vernis key pouch, and key holder.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente
> 
> I absolutely love this bag in this print!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

bh4me said:


> Don't carry much  Took my pallas clutch. In it...coin purse, vernis key pouch, and key holder.
> 
> View attachment 3807330


Such a pretty clutch!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

yuuyuut said:


> Tomorrow is a sunday, but a working day for me
> Getting ready with my Iena pm
> 
> View attachment 3806285
> View attachment 3806286


The pink is so pretty!


----------



## cwool

sarahrae1983 said:


> View attachment 3807095
> View attachment 3807096



If I may ask, what do you keep in the cylindrical pouch? I have a similar one that came w the papillon but it has an attached strap w clasp. I'm always tempted to cut the strap off cuz I feel like it is in the way.
I do lvoe you SLGs though!


----------



## cwool

bh4me said:


> Don't carry much  Took my pallas clutch. In it...coin purse, vernis key pouch, and key holder.
> 
> View attachment 3807330



I lvoe that hot pink coin pouch! Where is it from, if I may ask! [emoji6]


----------



## bh4me

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Such a pretty clutch!


Thank you!



cwool said:


> I lvoe that hot pink coin pouch! Where is it from, if I may ask! [emoji6]


Thanks! I found it at Target just passing through the aisles...lol! It's actually bright red. It was such a match with 2 of my vernis pieces, simple, and looks/feels nice for the price...lol.


----------



## B_Glam

KTScrlet said:


> Hi, I found this here -- http://www.shopheydaisy.com/Think-Positive-Pill-Box-p/nat_pil009.htm



You are awesome; thank you!!


----------



## pmburk

Inside my Besace Rosebery this week: Mulberry pouch/wristlet with hygiene stuff/meds, toiletry pouch 15 with cosmetics, Tom Ford prescription glasses & case, Versace sunglasses & case, vintage LV French Company French purse wallet. Not pictured: car keys, iphone 7+.


----------



## BagLadyT

Here's my trusty Pochette Metis! I used to think it was too small but now I feel it's just right. Forgot to include my sunglassses which fit with no problem.

Adele Wallet
Notepad and pen
Hand cream
Dior Lip glow and Sugar lip balm (I put it inside of the tiny makeup bag.)
Chanel compact (too big!)
Brush
Pill container (matches my notepad)
Car key
Tissues and cles (placed in back pocket)
iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## dooneybaby

lovebug702 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Inside my Neverfull MM DE with Rose Ballerine interior is:
> 1. My Coach iridescent cosmetic bag with goodies inside it: tampons, Chanel perfume, sanitizer, self defense tool (you never know!) lotion, lip balm and blotting pads.
> 2. My DE keyring holder
> 3. Deodorant spray and tissues
> 4. My LV Monogram wallet (forget what it's called)
> 5. My positive pillbox!


OMG! The pillbox made me crack up! I need that.


----------



## dooneybaby

B_Glam said:


> Love it! ❤️ Your pill box is so cute! Where did you get it?


I found it on Amazon.com. I'm getting one:
https://www.amazon.com/Natural-Life-Pill-Think-Positive/dp/B00ID85N94

Oops. Out of stock right now.


----------



## DooneyNewbie

j19 said:


> Pochette NM
> View attachment 3776132



I love that Bite Beauty agave lip product! It's amazing in the winter!


----------



## musiclover

yuuyuut said:


> Tomorrow is a sunday, but a working day for me
> Getting ready with my Iena pm
> 
> View attachment 3806285
> View attachment 3806286


I just love your accessories with the perfume bottles!  Is that a wallet and a cosmetic pouch?  They are so pretty.  Would you mind sharing where you purchased them?  Thank you!


----------



## Cinnamon718

dooneybaby said:


> I found it on Amazon.com. I'm getting one:
> https://www.amazon.com/Natural-Life-Pill-Think-Positive/dp/B00ID85N94
> 
> Oops. Out of stock right now.



It's just the brand Natural Life. They have a pretty good website. I've bought round jewelry pouches off their site before. They're sold at Francesca and Papyrus. And tons of other stores. Contact them from their site and see if they can sell you one.


----------



## yuuyuut

musiclover said:


> I just love your accessories with the perfume bottles!  Is that a wallet and a cosmetic pouch?  They are so pretty.  Would you mind sharing where you purchased them?  Thank you!



Thank you for the compliment
These are gifts from my friend. Cosmetic pouch and card holder.
But I'm sorry.  I don't know where she purchased them


----------



## prtagsale

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3811144
> View attachment 3811145
> View attachment 3811146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my trusty Pochette Metis! I used to think it was too small but now I feel it's just right. Forgot to include my sunglassses which fit with no problem.
> 
> Adele Wallet
> Notepad and pen
> Hand cream
> Dior Lip glow and Sugar lip balm (I put it inside of the tiny makeup bag.)
> Chanel compact (too big!)
> Brush
> Pill container (matches my notepad)
> Car key
> Tissues and cles (placed in back pocket)
> iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## prtagsale

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3811144
> View attachment 3811145
> View attachment 3811146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my trusty Pochette Metis! I used to think it was too small but now I feel it's just right. Forgot to include my sunglassses which fit with no problem.
> 
> Adele Wallet
> Notepad and pen
> Hand cream
> Dior Lip glow and Sugar lip balm (I put it inside of the tiny makeup bag.)
> Chanel compact (too big!)
> Brush
> Pill container (matches my notepad)
> Car key
> Tissues and cles (placed in back pocket)
> iPhone 6 Plus




I am glad to see someone else actually uses a brush!  I was beginning to think,  I am the only one who brushes my hair periodically throughout the day.  Cute assortment of things.  Is your Chanel compact just the mirror?  I have one square shape (just mirror) and wish it were bigger.


----------



## musiclover

yuuyuut said:


> Thank you for the compliment
> These are gifts from my friend. Cosmetic pouch and card holder.
> But I'm sorry.  I don't know where she purchased them


That's ok. They are so pretty and make a nice contrast with the DA and pale pink interior of your Iena. Thanks for replying!


----------



## BagLadyT

prtagsale said:


> I am glad to see someone else actually uses a brush!  I was beginning to think,  I am the only one who brushes my hair periodically throughout the day.  Cute assortment of things.  Is your Chanel compact just the mirror?  I have one square shape (just mirror) and wish it were bigger.



Thank you! The great thing about that brush is it folds out with a mirror on the other side. The Chanel compact is a powder. I got it quite some time ago and I'm trying to finish it.


----------



## millie70

Whats in my new South Bank besace today
Josephine Wallet 
6 key holder
Pochette accessoires
and of course my IPad mini


----------



## millie70

yuuyuut said:


> Tomorrow is a sunday, but a working day for me
> Getting ready with my Iena pm
> 
> View attachment 3806285
> View attachment 3806286


Very nice. Love the sunglasses


Chelay@45 said:


> I love my Favorite MM


Very nice. 
I really want that bag. Unfortunately it's sold out here in sweden


----------



## Daniellemonogram

Hello,
Does anyone know if the Clemence wallet fits inside the zipper in the Neverfull MM? You would help me alot!


----------



## Cybergirlie

Daniellemonogram said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know if the Clemence wallet fits inside the zipper in the Neverfull MM? You would help me alot!



I just tried it. It's a little tight but it fits (even with the zipper closed)!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Inside my Vaneau are bare essentials:

1. Pochette Felicie (used as a long wallet)
2. Reusable shopping bag
3. Toiletry pouch 19


----------



## Daniellemonogram

Cybergirlie said:


> I just tried it. It's a little tight but it fits (even with the zipper closed)!


Thanks!


----------



## mizz_tiff

lovebug702 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Inside my Neverfull MM DE with Rose Ballerine interior is:
> 1. My Coach iridescent cosmetic bag with goodies inside it: tampons, Chanel perfume, sanitizer, self defense tool (you never know!) lotion, lip balm and blotting pads.
> 2. My DE keyring holder
> 3. Deodorant spray and tissues
> 4. My LV Monogram wallet (forget what it's called)
> 5. My positive pillbox!



I kinda love that Coach pouch. I have kinda lost my taste for coach but that is a very cute/nice color


----------



## lovebug702

mizz_tiff said:


> I kinda love that Coach pouch. I have kinda lost my taste for coach but that is a very cute/nice color


 
Yea, I don't love Coach much anymore, but the iridescent line was my favorite.


----------



## faded264

This is my latest rotation of slgs, not much has changed since I last posted.

Any suggestions for a new slg?  I was looking at the 6 key in vernis in rose ballerine.  Also looking at the gucci key case in pink blooms.  I probably won't buy a new bag till spring, but I plan to buy something in azur (hopefully with rose ballerine interior!).


----------



## Isis23

Daniellemonogram said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know if the Clemence wallet fits inside the zipper in the Neverfull MM? You would help me alot!


Yes, it fits.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

B_Glam said:


> It is really cute and seems so convenient instead of carrying a ton of different pill bottles!


I love the pill cases!!! However, if you're ever searched or pulled over you need the bottles to verify contents and or prescription. (Former high school teacher) my fear was someone thinking I had drugs if the dogs came!


----------



## musiclover

My Speedy 30 B DE with a few little things. Floral pouch is by Kate Spade (receipts and claim tickets) and the baby Disney characters pouch is from the Dollar Store (holds an assortment of cough drops).


----------



## jillgmac

Inside my new-to-me Bagatelle. Very roomy.


----------



## zowee

Carrying all goodies I got this month


----------



## dotty8

zowee said:


> Carrying all goodies I got this month
> View attachment 3833367
> View attachment 3833368



Wow, congrats  They are gorgeous... the bottom LV key-pouch I have as well and it's very useful


----------



## Fierymo

Inside my Trouville:
Mini Pochette 
Zippy coin purse
Sunglass case Mm
Joey wallet in Damier Azur
Etui pen case
Business card holder 
Prada prescription glasses
Compact mirror [emoji4]


----------



## Penelope84

Hello Ladies

Well I’m a pack rat so here goes inside my Delightful GM. The names might not be exact but here it is I have...
Toilletry Pouche lg
Neverful Clutch in pink
Daily Organiser
6Ring Key Pouch
zip Coin purse
Cosmetic Case
Checkbook Wallet


----------



## Love4MK

zowee said:


> Carrying all goodies I got this month
> View attachment 3833367
> View attachment 3833368



You've been a busy little shopping beaver!  Love everything!


----------



## zowee

@Love4MK I'm definitely addicted now.. Help!


----------



## bh4me

My Pallas clutch...again. Switched it up a little   In it, Indian rose vernis cles, 6 key holder, mono cles, + phone with coordinating phone case...lol


----------



## Love4MK

zowee said:


> @Love4MK I'm definitely addicted now.. Help!



Thankfully being on this forum, you are not alone!


----------



## Kevinh73

Few Ricolas, business card holder, Damier Graphite key holder, Murakami x Mophie phone charger, LV x Supreme pocket organizer, tissue, lip balm, and cellphone (not pictured).


----------



## yuuyuut

I'm very surprised
My LV sunglasses fits nicely in a Pencil Pouch. I was not expecting it.
And there're some space left for small items.


----------



## aureliebr

In my Bloomsbury:

-Multicartes Fuchsia
-Toiletry Pouch 15 (just arrived today after becoming available for a millisecond on the LV website.  Wish it was slightly larger--it's packed to the brim!  Mixed feels on keeping it
-Various lipsticks that accumulate in my bag.  The black one is the Barneys/Balenciaga L'Oreal exclusive
-Mints
-Slim sunglass case from Amazon.  Tom Ford sunglasses inside
-Lululemon pouch with candies
-Tumi key ring.  Obsessed with the orange/grey combo
-My iphone 7 was taking the pic and goes in the outside pocket
-Mokeskine notebook not pictured


----------



## mrs_jm

yuuyuut said:


> I'm very surprised
> My LV sunglasses fits nicely in a Pencil Pouch. I was not expecting it.
> And there're some space left for small items.
> 
> View attachment 3841180
> 
> View attachment 3841179



I love this!!! 
I haven't been following the forum as much for the last couple of months and didn't know that this is now available in this colour combination. [emoji7]


----------



## lilou2012

in my st cloud 
- wallet ted baker
- louis vuitton key ring 
- iphone 6 +


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Neverfull today.


----------



## dbaum

yuuyuut said:


> I'm very surprised
> My LV sunglasses fits nicely in a Pencil Pouch. I was not expecting it.
> And there're some space left for small items.
> 
> View attachment 3841180
> 
> View attachment 3841179



I will have to look into this now!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Cams

My sunglasses
Coin Purse with coins
2x Pochette with a little cash and tissues. Dockets, lipstick and gloss.
Mini Pochette with cards
6 key ring holder 
Perfume


----------



## Bags_4_life

aureliebr said:


> View attachment 3842668
> 
> In my Bloomsbury:
> 
> -Multicartes Fuchsia
> -Toiletry Pouch 15 (just arrived today after becoming available for a millisecond on the LV website.  Wish it was slightly larger--it's packed to the brim!  Mixed feels on keeping it
> -Various lipsticks that accumulate in my bag.  The black one is the Barneys/Balenciaga L'Oreal exclusive
> -Mints
> -Slim sunglass case from Amazon.  Tom Ford sunglasses inside
> -Lululemon pouch with candies
> -Tumi key ring.  Obsessed with the orange/grey combo
> -My iphone 7 was taking the pic and goes in the outside pocket
> -Mokeskine notebook not pictured



I would say keep it, I have all 3 (15, 19, and 26) and use the 15 the most. Mine is also usually packed (and bulging lol) but I find it so handy as it’s such a compact size. It’s versatile for so many bags from my Favorite to my jumbo


----------



## kate0513

abby_a said:


> What's inside my speedy empriente


That bag is gorgeous!
Does the empriente leather wear well?


----------



## kate0513

Cams said:


> My sunglasses
> Coin Purse with coins
> 2x Pochette with a little cash and tissues. Dockets, lipstick and gloss.
> Mini Pochette with cards
> 6 key ring holder
> Perfume



So organized and clean.. inside my bag is like a trash bin LOL


----------



## Cams

kate0513 said:


> So organized and clean.. inside my bag is like a trash lol.
> Thank you. But I also have those days where the bag looks bad lol.


----------



## knitteddy

zowee said:


> Carrying all goodies I got this month
> View attachment 3833367
> View attachment 3833368


This gives me so much joy :')


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Speedy Bandoulière 25 in Damier Ebene
Samorga Organizer (matching red interior color)
2 key clés (mono & DE), Mono Sunglass mm case, lotion, altoid breath mints, Bath & Body Works hand sanitizer & case, Ruby pen portable charger & cable, Mono round coin purse, Mono Zippy compact wallet, Mono/ Fuchsia 4 key holder, DE Mini Pochette 2 liquid lipsticks (NYX & NICKA K) & a Fruit by the Foot snack


----------



## pursefan06

My new yellow-green Samorga Organizer.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

pursefan06 said:


> My new yellow-green Samorga Organizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856969
> View attachment 3856970
> View attachment 3856971


Loving all the multicolour pieces!


----------



## HandbagLove24

for3v3rz said:


> In my Neverfull today.
> 
> View attachment 3845530



Where's your make-up bag from?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Two daily essentials to downsize w/ Toiletry26


----------



## cajhingle

inside my vivienne...just the basics. (forgot the phone)


----------



## Aoifs

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Two daily essentials to downsize w/ Toiletry26
> View attachment 3859704
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859706



Is this the agenda PM? Which wallet is this? The red and mono is fab!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aoifs said:


> Is this the agenda PM? Which wallet is this? The red and mono is fab!


Thank you! 
Yes, this is the personal size agenda and my latest pickup, a Fuchsia 'Sarah Multicartes'. They do have it in Cherry colour if you're interested.


----------



## StellaMaeVuitton3695

Hi Ladies! I have a question hopefully someone can help. I noticed that my handles on my retiro pm are wrinkled, not exactly cracking.... The bag is several years old... I was just wondering if there is a way to fix it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I've been enjoying mixing my LV straps with other brands lately


----------



## RayKay

Was not going to switch out bags tonight, but just decided to switch into my Speedy B. It has a lot in it as I have a long and busy day out of the office tomorrow!


----------



## for3v3rz

HandbagLove24 said:


> Where's your make-up bag from?



I got it from Ipsy.


----------



## myluvofbags

RayKay said:


> Was not going to switch out bags tonight, but just decided to switch into my Speedy B. It has a lot in it as I have a long and busy day out of the office tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 3862404
> View attachment 3862405


Wow! That's a lot, it does look organized


----------



## RayKay

myluvofbags said:


> Wow! That's a lot, it does look organized



It is a lot more than I normally carry in one bag as I usually also have a work tote, but the Speedy is so light that it weighs less with all that than some of my bags do when I carry nothing except wallet, keys, sunglasses, and pouch for cash/coins!


----------



## Aoifs

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, this is the personal size agenda and my latest pickup, a Fuchsia 'Sarah Multicartes'. They do have it in Cherry colour if you're interested.



Very tempting! I just got a new job and I'm always in favour of self reward [emoji13]


----------



## niva*sis

W


Penelope84 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Well I’m a pack rat so here goes inside my Delightful GM. The names might not be exact but here it is I have...
> Toilletry Pouche lg
> Neverful Clutch in pink
> Daily Organiser
> 6Ring Key Pouch
> zip Coin purse
> Cosmetic Case
> Checkbook Wallet
> View attachment 3836132




Wow fab collection, do u mind telling me where the serial number is in the toiletry pouch. I am about to buy a pre loved one. Thank you


----------



## pmburk

Inside my Lockit Horizontal GM today: Neiman Marcus red leather cosmetic cases (1 cosmetics, 1 pharmaceuticals/hygiene), Madewell sunglasses case (blue chambray) with sunglasses, Tom Ford glasses case with prescription glasses, vintage LV French Company wallet, mints, small Burberry case with earbuds, keyring with car & house keys.


----------



## crazy_french_girl

Hello ! Here's what my Croisette in DE contained this week:
- Dior sunglasses (in black and red colors)
- handkerchiefs
- card holder with my credit cards and a lot of bank receipts (sooo bad... I went to Sephora...)
- mini pochette accessoires Xmas 2016 edition (inside : driver's licence, car papers, identity card, loyalty cards and many other things...)
- pochette clés (used as a coin purse)
- two lipsticks (Chanel and Maybelline)
And I had my Iphone in the back pocket of the bag. 
I like to have the essentials with me (it's better for my back...).


----------



## kpalsy

I am scared to answer or even look.  The worst part...  The larger the LV bag, the more random the items.  Recently, I have been trying to only acquire medium size handbags.  I am trying to avoid the risk of potentially damaging my neck and back.  Lol.


----------



## bh4me

Went super light today with my Monet clutch. In it... vernis cles, cles, 6 key holder, and phone.


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

A whole lot of eye candy [emoji39]


----------



## Sandy1017




----------



## Chiichan

With plenty of room to spare lol


----------



## crazy_french_girl

bh4me said:


> Went super light today with my Monet clutch. In it... vernis cles, cles, 6 key holder, and phone.
> View attachment 3872149



I love the vernis cardholder. Aren't you afraid of color transfer with the other SLGs ? I bought in 2011 a diary cover in vernis (it wa beautiful in Pomme d'amour color) and I didn't used it because I was scared of color transfer between my cover and my wallet and other stuff in my bag...


----------



## crazy_french_girl

Chiichan said:


> With plenty of room to spare lol
> 
> View attachment 3873582



The shark is sooo cute. Looks like a Coach coin purse.


----------



## Chiichan

crazy_french_girl said:


> The shark is sooo cute. Looks like a Coach coin purse.



It is! It’s the shark coin purse! It’s so cute and makes a nice little juxtaposition with all the other canvas in my bag


----------



## bh4me

crazy_french_girl said:


> I love the vernis cardholder. Aren't you afraid of color transfer with the other SLGs ? I bought in 2011 a diary cover in vernis (it wa beautiful in Pomme d'amour color) and I didn't used it because I was scared of color transfer between my cover and my wallet and other stuff in my bag...


Before my vernis, I only had mono slgs. One day, I got tired of mono and replaced all of it with vernis amarante. I did not know about all this feedback on vernis. Anyway, my items held up so well that I took the plunge on a lighter vernis (nude and rb) knowing all the concerns I read on tpf. I use my vernis with mono and other leather pieces. I usually carry small bags where my slgs are compact and hardly move around. Not sure if that makes a diff. I dont have any lose items like receipts or anything in the bag; they go in the slg. This is me everyday. Don't be afraid. Enjoy them!


----------



## crazy_french_girl

Chiichan said:


> It is! It’s the shark coin purse! It’s so cute and makes a nice little juxtaposition with all the other canvas in my bag


Yes, you had a great idea


----------



## crazy_french_girl

bh4me said:


> Before my vernis, I only had mono slgs. One day, I got tired of mono and replaced all of it with vernis amarante. I did not know about all this feedback on vernis. Anyway, my items held up so well that I took the plunge on a lighter vernis (nude and rb) knowing all the concerns I read on tpf. I use my vernis with mono and other leather pieces. I usually carry small bags where my slgs are compact and hardly move around. Not sure if that makes a diff. I dont have any lose items like receipts or anything in the bag; they go in the slg. This is me everyday. Don't be afraid. Enjoy them!


Thank you for your feedback. I am decided to buy the Felicie pochette in amarante... and to use it !  I really love this leather : so shiny and gorgeous... It catches the eye.


----------



## KimLV____

Hello!!! 
Hello new to this website hoping to
find some answers for LV BAGS .. nice to meet you!


----------



## snibor

KimLV____ said:


> Hello!!!
> Hello new to this website hoping to
> find some answers for LV BAGS .. nice to meet you!



Welcome!   Tons of great info on here.


----------



## crazy_french_girl

bh4me said:


> Before my vernis, I only had mono slgs. One day, I got tired of mono and replaced all of it with vernis amarante. I did not know about all this feedback on vernis. Anyway, my items held up so well that I took the plunge on a lighter vernis (nude and rb) knowing all the concerns I read on tpf. I use my vernis with mono and other leather pieces. I usually carry small bags where my slgs are compact and hardly move around. Not sure if that makes a diff. I dont have any lose items like receipts or anything in the bag; they go in the slg. This is me everyday. Don't be afraid. Enjoy them!


Thank you for your feedback. I am decided to buy the Felicie pochette in amarante... and to use it !  I really love this leather : so shiny and gorgeous... It catches the eye !


----------



## Kidclarke

I usually have my coach sketchbook (green with a dinosaur on it of course lol) that I use as a planner, but I forgot it at home.


----------



## bh4me

crazy_french_girl said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I am decided to buy the Felicie pochette in amarante... and to use it !  I really love this leather : so shiny and gorgeous... It catches the eye !


Congrats! Happy for you! Amarante is a great choice. Enjoy!


----------



## crazy_french_girl

bh4me said:


> Congrats! Happy for you! Amarante is a great choice. Enjoy!


Thank you dear . She is so beautiful. I can't stop looking at her .


----------



## Samantha S

The Westminster gm is a lovely work bag. It holds all the essentials.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3875245
> 
> I usually have my coach sketchbook (green with a dinosaur on it of course lol) that I use as a planner, but I forgot it at home.


The speedy really does hold so much!


----------



## lVliving

Gloomy weather, but no rain .. currently what’s its my mon monogram neverfull gm- 

View attachment 3875935


- Chanel GHW Caviar Card Holder
-Multicolor Noir Key Pouch 
- Daily Organiser Noir
- Medium Agenda Monogram 
-Toiletry Pouch 26 Monogram
-Neverfull GM Pouch 

Need to get that organizer soon [emoji848] I’m looking at a custom color one by Samorga


----------



## Cinnamon718

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3875245
> 
> I usually have my coach sketchbook (green with a dinosaur on it of course lol) that I use as a planner, but I forgot it at home.



I was wondering what make up brush is that? I like that it has a cover on it, and it looks like a full size brush.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Here's what's inside mine! Wipes for my daughter, the pochette that came with, sunglasses, post-it's (because I'd be lost without them), and gum. I can't get away from using it as my everyday bag and did a full review here.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Work Neverfull holds just about everything, and the Kirigami pouches fit perfectly in my organizer pockets. Even found a pink leather pen case that matches the rose ballerine.


----------



## Pimpernel

SeattleLVLover said:


> Work Neverfull holds just about everything, and the Kirigami pouches fit perfectly in my organizer pockets. Even found a pink leather pen case that matches the rose ballerine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881390
> View attachment 3881391


What do you use your Kirigami pouches for, please? It looks fantastic, so neat!


----------



## dotty8

crazy_french_girl said:


> Hello ! Here's what my Croisette in DE contained this week:
> - Dior sunglasses (in black and red colors)
> - handkerchiefs
> - card holder with my credit cards and a lot of bank receipts (sooo bad... I went to Sephora...)
> - mini pochette accessoires Xmas 2016 edition (inside : driver's licence, car papers, identity card, loyalty cards and many other things...)
> - pochette clés (used as a coin purse)
> - two lipsticks (Chanel and Maybelline)
> And I had my Iphone in the back pocket of the bag.
> I like to have the essentials with me (it's better for my back...).



Cute!  Ha, I have four of these items myself as well


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Pimpernel said:


> What do you use your Kirigami pouches for, please? It looks fantastic, so neat!


Biggest one has my iPad mini, middle one has wireless ear buds and charger, smallest one has gift cards and store coupons . It's a really fun set!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

SeattleLVLover said:


> Work Neverfull holds just about everything, and the Kirigami pouches fit perfectly in my organizer pockets. Even found a pink leather pen case that matches the rose ballerine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881390
> View attachment 3881391


Absolutely love how you organized your Neverfull. I need that organizer in red for my DE with red interior.


----------



## crazy_french_girl

dotty8 said:


> Cute!  Ha, I have four of these items myself as well


Good game


----------



## bh4me

In my Rubens clutch... zcp, 6 keyh, pouch +phone. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Poochie231080

SeattleLVLover said:


> Work Neverfull holds just about everything, and the Kirigami pouches fit perfectly in my organizer pockets. Even found a pink leather pen case that matches the rose ballerine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881390
> View attachment 3881391



beautifully organised! i have so many SLGs that i don't get to use all of them as my bag choice is getting smaller and smaller...aheeeemmm...i have this Kirigami trio as well and maybe it's time to use them


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

bh4me said:


> In my Rubens clutch... zcp, 6 keyh, pouch +phone. Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 3884134


They are all so beautiful!!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Poochie231080 said:


> beautifully organised! i have so many SLGs that i don't get to use all of them as my bag choice is getting smaller and smaller...aheeeemmm...i have this Kirigami trio as well and maybe it's time to use them


I love the Kirigami! I encourage you to just experiment with trying different things in them.  For example I have thought my wireless bluetooth buds would fit in the middle one, but it's perfect.  Have fun with them!


----------



## TrixyG

I finally bought my first empreinte piece ...❤️


----------



## Jodiehc90

SeattleLVLover said:


> Work Neverfull holds just about everything, and the Kirigami pouches fit perfectly in my organizer pockets. Even found a pink leather pen case that matches the rose ballerine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881390
> View attachment 3881391


Loving all the beautiful colours!! So bright and lovely during this winter time!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

bh4me said:


> In my Rubens clutch... zcp, 6 keyh, pouch +phone. Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 3884134


I've been drooling over the Rubens pieces! That clutch is so gorgeous!!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Here's what's in my Neverfull! The pochette, barre socks, baby wipes, post-it's, gum and sunglasses. The couldn't have named this bag better because it really is "never full" for me. I did a full review of the Neverfull on my blog here.


----------



## bh4me

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I've been drooling over the Rubens pieces! That clutch is so gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Chiichan

Sunday innards [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> Sunday innards [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3890463



Love your innards and your Kusama.


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> Love your innards and your Kusama.



Lol! I love your innards too haha


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

"Candy Fur" adorning my TP26 today


----------



## Twingles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> "Candy Fur" adorning my TP26 today
> View attachment 3891364
> 
> View attachment 3891365


Love your sunglasses case!  Are these impossible to get a hold of?   I haven’t called, but it seems to always be out of stock online.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Twingles said:


> Love your sunglasses case!  Are these impossible to get a hold of?   I haven’t called, but it seems to always be out of stock online.


Thank you! Last I heard, the sunglass case MM was discontinued (following the PM which they stopped making a while ago). There might be stock left in store or perhaps you could order through an SA? Good Luck


----------



## Pmrbfay

Inside my pre-loved LV Cabas Mezo:   Toiletry Pouch 19; French Continental Wallet (long version); Pochette Clefs in Pomme d’amore vernis (red); reading glasses; sunglasses; keys; iPhone; and OMG! How cute is that shiny rose-gold cosmetic case from Ted Baker?!


----------



## Twingles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you! Last I heard, the sunglass case MM was discontinued (following the PM which they stopped making a while ago). There might be stock left in store or perhaps you could order through an SA? Good Luck


Ha!  Well of course it’s been discontinued. Always my luck.  I thought it looked like it might be large enough to hold my RayBan aviators. I know the PM was quite small and only for smaller eyeglasses. Enjoy!


----------



## Cocoabean

My Speedy B35 in DE. Inside...Jeanne Wallet, Cles in DE, Mini Pochette in Mono, 6-ring key holder in Epi (VERY well loved, from Ebay for $32.00 US) the extra key ring is not normally attached--I am house/pet sitting for a friend, $3.00 Kiss and Make-up cosmetic bag, and a paw print duffel of poo bags (I volunteer in dog rescue, you never know when you will need them!)


----------



## faded264

Today’s SLGs in my DE NF in rose ballerine


----------



## bh4me

In my epi Pochette Metis - mini Pochette, clemence wallet, vernis 6key holder + phone


----------



## Lilleput

melovepurse said:


> Speedy Bandouliere 20 - compact curieuse wallet in Amethyste, Balenciaga coin purse used as makeup bag, brush, keys and LV sunglasses... can fit my iPhone 6 + also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572081



Hi,

I really can’t decide but I have been obsessing over this bag vs a Ponthieu in noir. Wanted to ask - how is the speedy bandoulière 20 in terms of the amount of stuff I can put in it? Would you recommend this size for daily use? Or maybe I should just go 25 anyway? I don’t really carry a lot as I have a bad back so prefer a smaller bag. But - I don’t know how the size 20 will hold up for daily use.


----------



## Lilleput

Just joined TPF but I am loving everyone’s stuff!! I am excited to share mine too! In my LV totally PM in DA: 
- burberry scarf
- bmw car fob
- dior makeup kit
- Lv victorine wallet
- small pill container 
- dior lip gloss
- handy notebook from work
- bulgari eyeglasses 
- rayban aviators
(I also normally carry a parker black point but I think I lost it )


----------



## melovepurse

Lilleput said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really can’t decide but I have been obsessing over this bag vs a Ponthieu in noir. Wanted to ask - how is the speedy bandoulière 20 in terms of the amount of stuff I can put in it? Would you recommend this size for daily use? Or maybe I should just go 25 anyway? I don’t really carry a lot as I have a bad back so prefer a smaller bag. But - I don’t know how the size 20 will hold up for daily use.



Hi Lilleput - I think the Speedy Bandouliere 20 is pretty small for everyday. If you can downsize your wallet to a Victorine, have a small cosmetic bag then it can work. 25 is likely better for everyday use...or get the Ponthieu which appears to have plenty of room!


----------



## Karina40123

Hey friends I'm brand spanking new to TPF and I am a Louie Vuitton fanatic as I'm sure you all are I'm so glad I came across this site!. I'm still trying to get the hang of it seems pretty cool I love how I can get so many different ideas on how too accessorize my babies as well as get any pre loved items authenticated. The Bandoliere 30 was my second addition and I just love to use her as my everyday go too bag  This bag fits so much! XoXo


----------



## Lilleput

melovepurse said:


> Hi Lilleput - I think the Speedy Bandouliere 20 is pretty small for everyday. If you can downsize your wallet to a Victorine, have a small cosmetic bag then it can work. 25 is likely better for everyday use...or get the Ponthieu which appears to have plenty of room!



I do have the victorine wallet in marine rouge (which is absolutely adorable, by the way lol) - and trying to really just carry essentials as I am very sensitive to excess weight on my shoulders (and back). I saw the ponthieu PM and seems a good-sized bag, though I think it can get heavy I think... Decisions! decisions! Thanks melovepurse.


----------



## Baglover$

2 pieces I’ve been using this week
One inside a non lv purse, and the other to run errands/day to night.
CPPM:
Mufe Jessie j trio
Pixie contour and highlight brush
Charlotte tilbury powder
Glossier powder brush
Kylie cosmetics lip liner - exposed
Kylie cosmetics liquid lipstick (summer nudes collection)
YSL tiny in oil

Pochette accessoires (old):
Non lv gold chain (Ebay)
Guess key/bag charm
Victorine wallet
Lady million 10ml perfume
Sephora collection double sided contour brush
Tom Ford lipstick
Kopari lip love
Charlotte tilbury powder
L’occitane 10 ml hand cream
Round coin purse (don’t put coins in my wallets to avoid ruining them)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Lilleput said:


> View attachment 3901874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just joined TPF but I am loving everyone’s stuff!! I am excited to share mine too! In my LV totally PM in DA:
> - burberry scarf
> - bmw car fob
> - dior makeup kit
> - Lv victorine wallet
> - small pill container
> - dior lip gloss
> - handy notebook from work
> - bulgari eyeglasses
> - rayban aviators
> (I also normally carry a parker black point but I think I lost it )


Welcome! You will love all the eye candy here


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow - does this bag ever fit a lot! Very impressive


----------



## vargagirl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow - does this bag ever fit a lot! Very impressive
> View attachment 3904191
> View attachment 3904192


Wow! Alma BB is my next wish!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow - does this bag ever fit a lot! Very impressive
> View attachment 3904191
> View attachment 3904192


Major eye candy — everything is so pretty


----------



## Lilleput

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Welcome! You will love all the eye candy here



Oh thanks! Tell me about it - I am lusting after everyone’s stuff - makes me want to get some more lol


----------



## Pinkie*

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow - does this bag ever fit a lot! Very impressive
> View attachment 3904191
> View attachment 3904192


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## tolliv




----------



## Nyc2chigal

I took this some time ago, but here’s what fit inside my PM! And it wasn’t as stuffed as I imagined it would be!
I have a toddler, which explains the diaper and snacks


----------



## snibor

Alma bb in marine holds daily essentials nicely. Cat makeup case. Vernis business card holder (for years I thought it was amarante but its rouge Fauvista!) victorine wallet vernis amarante; business card holder and my iPhone and keys not shown.


----------



## viewwing

Nyc2chigal said:


> I took this some time ago, but here’s what fit inside my PM! And it wasn’t as stuffed as I imagined it would be!
> I have a toddler, which explains the diaper and snacks


What's that two pill looking things? Sooo cute!


----------



## noahhoke

I'm getting the Neverfull GM DE for Christmas, and I'm gonna use it for school.  I got the GM size due to the fact that I will probably fill the thing to the top.  Here's a list of what will be in it:

-  13" MacBook Air and Charger
-  Two moderately sized textbooks
-  A 3-inch binder
-  Two pencil cases: One for writing utensils and another for lotion, chapstick, face wipes, etc.
-  Three spiral notebooks
-  Yeti water bottle
-  My Kindle
-  One or two books (depends on what we are doing in classes)

Hopefully, it won't be too heavy/full!  I'll post pictures on my profile once I begin to use it after Christmas break!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

snibor said:


> Alma bb in marine holds daily essentials nicely. Cat makeup case. Vernis business card holder (for years I thought it was amarante but its rouge Fauvista!) victorine wallet vernis amarante; business card holder and my iPhone and keys not shown.
> View attachment 3908346


How do you find the Vernis card holder?  I am tossing between Epi or Vernis and interested in wear and tear... Thanks.


----------



## snibor

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> How do you find the Vernis card holder?  I am tossing between Epi or Vernis and interested in wear and tear... Thanks.



The card holder is at least 7 years old, maybe more. Used everyday and overstuffed.  Never had any problems. You can’t kill this thing!  Lol. It’s great


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

snibor said:


> The card holder is at least 7 years old, maybe more. Used everyday and overstuffed.  Never had any problems. You can’t kill this thing!  Lol. It’s great


Thank you!  That's wonderful to know! I want to use this for work everyday!  Just wish they release in some more colours.. Thanks again.


----------



## snibor

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Thank you!  That's wonderful to know! I want to use this for work everyday!  Just wish they release in some more colours.. Thanks again.



Np. I use for credit cards. Ya more colors would be nice.


----------



## Baglover$

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow - does this bag ever fit a lot! Very impressive
> View attachment 3904191
> View attachment 3904192


I recently got an Alma BB and I am still in shock at how much it fits!


----------



## Kevinh73

Holiday mint, AirPods, Lanvin faces pen, lip balm, LV taiga pocket organizer, tissue, Damier Graphite key holder, LV x Supreme pocketknife, and cellphone (not pictured).


----------



## Kansashalo

tolliv said:


> View attachment 3907350


I've got to know where you got the tissue holder (the LV canvas with the lime green strip).


----------



## Baglover$

Kansashalo said:


> I've got to know where you got the tissue holder (the LV canvas with the lime green strip).


I personally saw this on Etsy! It’s repurposed from old lv canvas bags.


----------



## tolliv

Kansashalo said:


> I've got to know where you got the tissue holder (the LV canvas with the lime green strip).


An etsy shop .


----------



## tolliv

Baglover$ said:


> I personally saw this on Etsy! It’s repurposed from old lv canvas bags.


yep!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Kevinh73 said:


> Holiday mint, AirPods, Lanvin faces pen, lip balm, LV taiga pocket organizer, tissue, Damier Graphite key holder, LV x Supreme pocketknife, and cellphone (not pictured).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909400


Is your Lanvin pen from Luisa? So cute


----------



## Kevinh73

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Is your Lanvin pen from Luisa? So cute


Thank you.  I got it from MatchesFashion few years ago if I remember correctly.


----------



## AAxxx

Inside my empreinte PM


----------



## prof ash

Purchased all 3 of these items this year because I had been wanting to update my SLGs that are constantly transferred between bags. I’ve been using the pochette as a bag itself though- it fits a lot and is so lightweight! [emoji4]


----------



## cmontoya1989

snibor said:


> Alma bb in marine holds daily essentials nicely. Cat makeup case. Vernis business card holder (for years I thought it was amarante but its rouge Fauvista!) victorine wallet vernis amarante; business card holder and my iPhone and keys not shown.
> View attachment 3908346


OMG I LOOOOVE YOUR CAT MAKEUP CASE! I'm swooning!


----------



## snibor

cmontoya1989 said:


> OMG I LOOOOVE YOUR CAT MAKEUP CASE! I'm swooning!



Lol. Cheap from Nordstrom. I think you can get on amazon too.


----------



## Baglover$

prof ash said:


> Purchased all 3 of these items this year because I had been wanting to update my SLGs that are constantly transferred between bags. I’ve been using the pochette as a bag itself though- it fits a lot and is so lightweight! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910666
> View attachment 3910667
> View attachment 3910668


Is the larger one a Pochette accessoires? I didn’t think one could fit this much! (I have the old version which doesn’t fit as much as the nm)


----------



## Miss.Cashmere

This is what fits in my new Alma PM. I was getting tired of lugging my giant NF GM, so I bought this to use as an everyday, especially rainy day, work bag. I typically also carry a second iPhone 6S Plus for work and an iPad mini. They fit, but I have to carefully place everything so that the zipper doesn’t get wonky. That’s a French purse wallet in the back. I never see anyone with these - it was my first LV puchase a million years ago!


----------



## Poochie231080

I love my SLGs


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Packing my Alma BB for 1st overnight trip: 'Bag inception' is so cool, my friends




- Saint Laurent 'Monogram Blogger Bag' (Passport in back pocket)
- Xmas Animation MP (cosmetics)
- Sarah Multicartes (cash & cards)
- Qu-ay sunglasses
- iPhone not pictured


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Poochie231080 said:


> I love my SLGs


Beautiful pieces @Poochie231080! 
It's going to be fun twinning with you when the Mens 2018 comes out, lol


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful pieces @Poochie231080!
> It's going to be fun twinning with you when the Mens 2018 comes out, lol



awww thanks darling


----------



## Poochie231080

Kevinh73 said:


> Holiday mint, AirPods, Lanvin faces pen, lip balm, LV taiga pocket organizer, tissue, Damier Graphite key holder, LV x Supreme pocketknife, and cellphone (not pictured).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909400



This Danube is gorgeous!


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Packing my Alma BB for 1st overnight trip: 'Bag inception' is so cool, my friends
> View attachment 3912954
> View attachment 3912955
> 
> 
> - Saint Laurent 'Monogram Blogger Bag' (Passport in back pocket)
> - Xmas Animation MP (cosmetics)
> - Sarah Multicartes (cash & cards)
> - Qu-ay sunglasses
> - iPhone not pictured
> View attachment 3912957



Love these...gorgeous!


----------



## bh4me

Light packer here  In my Palm Springs PM... my dear 15 yr old pochette, Kabuki Victorine, emp keyholder +phone.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

bh4me said:


> Light packer here  In my Palm Springs PM... my dear 15 yr old pochette, Kabuki Victorine, emp keyholder +phone.
> View attachment 3913543


Love it! I just got the reverse Palm Springs pm preloaded off fashionphile. Can’t wait to get it!!


----------



## bh4me

mzroyalflyness said:


> Love it! I just got the reverse Palm Springs pm preloaded off fashionphile. Can’t wait to get it!!


Congrats! I’m excited for you! In love mine so much! I love the reverse mono. Never thought I’d be lucky to get one. I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## Poochie231080

bh4me said:


> Light packer here  In my Palm Springs PM... my dear 15 yr old pochette, Kabuki Victorine, emp keyholder +phone.
> View attachment 3913543



love everything!


----------



## missconvy

bh4me said:


> Light packer here  In my Palm Springs PM... my dear 15 yr old pochette, Kabuki Victorine, emp keyholder +phone.
> View attachment 3913543


How are you liking the empreinte key cles? It's gorgeous!


----------



## bh4me

missconvy said:


> How are you liking the empreinte key cles? It's gorgeous!


I love it but it is my least favorite keyholder. No regrets though. However, the empreinte material is way to soft for this type of slg function.

With my vernis or mono 6key, I can open easily even if my fingers were not exactly right where the button is. With this empreinte, I have to make sure my fingers are in the spot where the button is and have to use 2 hands most of the time to open to avoid bending the leather unnecessarily. It’s just an inconvenience I never had with the vernis or mono version which I’ve had for a while.

I suspect that over time, the emp leather will even be softer. The only time I prefer the emp  to vernis or mono is when I use my woc. It’s so soft not stiff that it comforms to other things giving more room. I can actually use it in the woc and still have everything I need.

Sorry, this is almost like a mini review and perhaps more than what you asked for...lol. Having said all this, I’m still happy I got it. I hope it helps


----------



## missconvy

bh4me said:


> I love it but it is my least favorite keyholder. No regrets though. However, the empreinte material is way to soft for this type of slg function.
> 
> With my vernis or mono 6key, I can open easily even if my fingers were not exactly right where the button is. With this empreinte, I have to make sure my fingers are in the spot where the button is and have to use 2 hands most of the time to open to avoid bending the leather unnecessarily. It’s just an inconvenience I never had with the vernis or mono version which I’ve had for a while.
> 
> I suspect that over time, the emp leather will even be softer. The only time I prefer the emp  to vernis or mono is when I use my woc. It’s so soft not stiff that it comforms to other things giving more room. I can actually use it in the woc and still have everything I need.
> 
> Sorry, this is almost like a mini review and perhaps more than what you asked for...lol. Having said all this, I’m still happy I got it. I hope it helps



No this is awesome! Thanks for your true thoughts! I’ve been wanting a key holder in amarante but I saw the empreinte and it’s beautiful but I hadn’t thought about the softness of it at all. Perhaps I should go for a different piece in empreinte and the vernis keyholder. 
Thanks for your insight! ☺️☺️


----------



## chchchcherrybomb

These go in any bag I use, but since it’s been rainy all week, I’ve been using my Speedy DE:
1. Bag organizer (makeup, makeup brushes, alcohol, sunscreen, powerbank, emergency flashlight and whistle, tissues, wipes, comb)
2. Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia
3. Emilie DE (main wallet)
4. ZCP Amarante (coins and discount/membership cards)
5. Cles Framboise (house keys, work ID, train pass)
6. Umbrella
7. In my Speedy pocket I have my charger wire and earphones


----------



## pmburk

Christmas presents this morning! Neverfull MM with monogram Clemence wallet, 6-key holder, Tom Ford sunglasses, also my Tom Ford eyeglasses, toiletry 15 pouch, iphone 7+. Organizer was also a Christmas gift.


----------



## kajamaria

In Neverfull always everything and still never full


----------



## Aoifs

chchchcherrybomb said:


> View attachment 3914153
> 
> View attachment 3914154
> 
> 
> These go in any bag I use, but since it’s been rainy all week, I’ve been using my Speedy DE:
> 1. Bag organizer (makeup, makeup brushes, alcohol, sunscreen, powerbank, emergency flashlight and whistle, tissues, wipes, comb)
> 2. Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia
> 3. Emilie DE (main wallet)
> 4. ZCP Amarante (coins and discount/membership cards)
> 5. Cles Framboise (house keys, work ID, train pass)
> 6. Umbrella
> 7. In my Speedy pocket I have my charger wire and earphones


Alcohol! [emoji16] this gave me a giggle!


----------



## Fierymo

Switched to my Trouviile for the day.  I've got my zippy round purse, business card holder vernis amarante, 6 key holder, insolite coin purse and Sarah wallet in brown & orange epi, petit bucket bag pouch, red epi key pouch. My Prada reading glasses and Kipling brolley.  [emoji3]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Fierymo said:


> Switched to my Trouviile for the day.  I've got my zippy round purse, business card holder vernis amarante, 6 key holder, insolite coin purse and Sarah wallet in brown & orange epi, petit bucket bag pouch, red epi key pouch. My Prada reading glasses and Kipling brolley.  [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3918846
> 
> View attachment 3918847


Wow, your vachetta looks beautiful!


----------



## Fierymo

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow, your vachetta looks beautiful!


Thank you. It is in pristine condition for a preloved bag although it does appear lighter in the photos than it actually is.


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my Empreinte Metis today with Bubble fur charm (?)

Twist compact wallet 
Multicolor Cosmetic Pouch
Multicolor Compact Zippy
Kusama key chain
Sunglasses
iPhone 8 Plus


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

What's inside my Neverfull. I can't seem to stop wearing it as much as I love my other LV's.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Packing my Alma BB for 1st overnight trip: 'Bag inception' is so cool, my friends
> View attachment 3912954
> View attachment 3912955
> 
> 
> - Saint Laurent 'Monogram Blogger Bag' (Passport in back pocket)
> - Xmas Animation MP (cosmetics)
> - Sarah Multicartes (cash & cards)
> - Qu-ay sunglasses
> - iPhone not pictured
> View attachment 3912957



Lovely! Do you carry the YSL blogger bag inside your Alma BB as a type of WOC?


----------



## debssx3




----------



## Jlbailey614

Like... nothing lol. I do have a pair of earbuds, a pen, and a coach card holder for my business cards in the pocket though lol


----------



## TrixyG

Fierymo said:


> Switched to my Trouviile for the day.  I've got my zippy round purse, business card holder vernis amarante, 6 key holder, insolite coin purse and Sarah wallet in brown & orange epi, petit bucket bag pouch, red epi key pouch. My Prada reading glasses and Kipling brolley.  [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3918846
> 
> View attachment 3918847



Love the combination ... especially the Epi pieces!


----------



## Fierymo

TrixyG said:


> Love the combination ... especially the Epi pieces!


Thanks,  it's nice to have a pop of colour in you bag. I can also find things quicker [emoji1]


----------



## Spellman

Do you mind me asking (those of you that have them) how you find the key holders? I am thinking of getting a 6 key holder as my main issue most of the time is not having a pouch for my phone and therefore my keys are coming into contact with my screen. I usually wouldn't mind too much but I've just got the iPhone X so I'm thinking a key holder might be a solution and seems a small price to pay for saving a $1000 phone! Thank you in anticipation!


----------



## PamK

Spellman said:


> Do you mind me asking (those of you that have them) how you find the key holders? I am thinking of getting a 6 key holder as my main issue most of the time is not having a pouch for my phone and therefore my keys are coming into contact with my screen. I usually wouldn't mind too much but I've just got the iPhone X so I'm thinking a key holder might be a solution and seems a small price to pay for saving a $1000 phone! Thank you in anticipation!



I got the 6 key holder in mono last year. I absolutely love it! Keys quiet and organized instead of a ring of keys rolling around and scratching everything else in your bag! You can also tuck some cash or a card inside and slip it in a mini Pochette if you’re traveling light. Never had paid much attention to it as an SLG, but now it’s a favorite! [emoji4]


----------



## Spellman

PamK said:


> I got the 6 key holder in mono last year. I absolutely love it! Keys quiet and organized instead of a ring of keys rolling around and scratching everything else in your bag! You can also tuck some cash or a card inside and slip it in a mini Pochette if you’re traveling light. Never had paid much attention to it as an SLG, but now it’s a favorite! [emoji4]



Thank you for sharing this! I'm glad you have found it so useful.


----------



## Poochie231080

Me and my SLG addiction


----------



## LakeLake

Poochie231080 said:


> Me and my SLG addiction


What a fun and amazing collection! That panda is adorable


----------



## PamK

My first week with Kabuki! Having fun mixing and matching. [emoji177]


----------



## Poochie231080

PamK said:


> My first week with Kabuki! Having fun mixing and matching. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925604



we are twins...i have 3 items on your pic (the kabuki speedy and mirror and the mini pochette)


----------



## PamK

Poochie231080 said:


> we are twins...i have 3 items on your pic (the kabuki speedy and mirror and the mini pochette)



You’re my idol! Love all your pictures. I think we both like Chapman, too!  Got a little addicted to SLGs last year...[emoji1] Hard to stop!


----------



## Winston3043

Spellman said:


> Do you mind me asking (those of you that have them) how you find the key holders? I am thinking of getting a 6 key holder as my main issue most of the time is not having a pouch for my phone and therefore my keys are coming into contact with my screen. I usually wouldn't mind too much but I've just got the iPhone X so I'm thinking a key holder might be a solution and seems a small price to pay for saving a $1000 phone! Thank you in anticipation!



Absolutely love my (mono) 6-key holder. I've had it for 2 years and can't imagine being without it. Louis SLGs are *so* worth it


----------



## [coco]

PamK said:


> My first week with Kabuki! Having fun mixing and matching. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925604



All of this! SO beautiful..


----------



## Spellman

Winston3043 said:


> Absolutely love my (mono) 6-key holder. I've had it for 2 years and can't imagine being without it. Louis SLGs are *so* worth it


Thank you for sharing! It is going to be top of my list of things to purchase now! [emoji2]


----------



## PamK

[coco] said:


> All of this! SO beautiful..



Thanks so much!! [emoji4]


----------



## purplera1n

The panda is a real perk-me-up!


----------



## Aoifs

Spellman said:


> Thank you for sharing! It is going to be top of my list of things to purchase now! [emoji2]


Agree with everyone's comments - I keep my keys, loyalty cards and my travel card in it. Just consider carefully which size you need. I wish I had gone for the 4 key holder as 6 key holder is too large for my needs. But that's a better situation than too small!


----------



## Alcat34

What's in my (really testing the name) Neverfull after spending New Years in Disney World! 
Plaid KS Pouch for Makeup, Meds, many hair ties
Holographic Card case from H+M for gift and rewards cards
Black MBMJ pouch for chargers, headphones, adapter 
Prada Sunnies in a Rayban case because their original case is way too big for my liking
Also my first trip with my new Emilie wallet!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Jlbailey614 said:


> Like... nothing lol. I do have a pair of earbuds, a pen, and a coach card holder for my business cards in the pocket though lol


You’re my hero!!! I feel like I have 1,000,000 items in my bag every time I carry my neverfull. Smh.


----------



## misstan87

Pochette Accessoires NM - all I need on the daily!

View attachment 3930433


----------



## misstan87

Pochette Accessoires NM - all I need on the daily!


----------



## Karina40123

Nyc2chigal said:


> I took this some time ago, but here’s what fit inside my PM! And it wasn’t as stuffed as I imagined it would be!
> I have a toddler, which explains the diaper and snacks


I love those pill holders where can I find one??


----------



## purplera1n

I realsed that I tend to carry more when my bag is bigger too which is not so good with for my aching shoulder


----------



## ElleWoods7

Alcat34 said:


> What's in my (really testing the name) Neverfull after spending New Years in Disney World!
> Plaid KS Pouch for Makeup, Meds, many hair ties
> Holographic Card case from H+M for gift and rewards cards
> Black MBMJ pouch for chargers, headphones, adapter
> Prada Sunnies in a Rayban case because their original case is way too big for my liking
> Also my first trip with my new Emilie wallet!


I love your sunnies!!!


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Small bag but it sure fits a lot.  2 sets of car keys, tissue, cash, mirror, 2 lippies, Chanel o case, ysl card holder and lotion.


----------



## tolliv

While I was waiting for my facial at Angela Caglia’s spa, I decided to snap a photo.


----------



## sparrows1

Inside my Speedy 25 today:




I usually have a mini pochette in here too but I think i left it in another room.


----------



## Nyc2chigal

Karina40123 said:


> I love those pill holders where can I find one??


Container store! The sell both small and large!


----------



## ashxree

Montaigne MM in Classic Monogram 
-YSL Small Envelope Wallet
-LV Cles Key Pouch
-Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Compact
-Eyelash Glue
-Pen
-Gum & Mints


----------



## Poochie231080

PamK said:


> You’re my idol! Love all your pictures. I think we both like Chapman, too!  Got a little addicted to SLGs last year...[emoji1] Hard to stop!



Too kind 

I have serious SLG addiction, i need a rehab 

Yes, we are both crazy over Chapman...i only have luggage tag set (4 tags), Pocket Organizer and passport holder. I am hoping LV would do another Chapman brothers or something along the line of Kabuki


----------



## PamK

Poochie231080 said:


> Too kind
> 
> I have serious SLG addiction, i need a rehab
> 
> Yes, we are both crazy over Chapman...i only have luggage tag set (4 tags), Pocket Organizer and passport holder. I am hoping LV would do another Chapman brothers or something along the line of Kabuki



I thought after Chapman and Kabuki being over it would be safe to come out of the water, and yesterday my wonderful SC sent me this!! [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




New Hawaii prints from the Men’s SS 18 collection! The colors look amazing! Think I might be in trouble again! Ugh.


----------



## gottabagit

Inside my Ponthieu PM.....

Gucci wallet
LV sunglasses in sunglass case
Vera Bradley cosmetic pouch (for bits and bobs) and pill case
Tory Burch nylon cosmetic bag
LV Damier Cles - I have only my car key inside. I also downsized all my keys to my house key
Work phone and personal phone. I phone 7Plus with Vera Bradley case. The other case is from Target.


----------



## jsndlcrz

Inside my Louis Vuitton Tote Explorer Monogram Eclipse:

Tiffany & Co. clochette bag charm
Louis Vuitton Graffiti Pochette Accessoires (Inside: power bank, Lightning cord, EarPod, selfie ring light, and electronic fan)
Dooney & Bourke Dodgers Cosmetic Case (Inside: cosmetics)
Louis Vuitton Marco Wallet Mon Monogram 
Apple MacBook Pro 13-inch
Gucci Key Case
Gucci Square-frame acetate sunglasses
Sharpie
Pen (Lucille from The Walking Dead)
iPhone X (taking the picture)


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## luv2bling

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Small bag but it sure fits a lot.  2 sets of car keys, tissue, cash, mirror, 2 lippies, Chanel o case, ysl card holder and lotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931980


Love your YSL card holder.   I was looking at some today and didn't see any which made me pull out the card.  But then again I didn't see the YSL or a Gucci card holder, I saw on the forum in November.


----------



## Runnurse21

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3934593


I love the striped floral bag. So pretty. May I ask where you got it, or brand? Thanks!


----------



## dribbelina

My daily essentials


----------



## HampsteadLV

Runnurse21 said:


> I love the striped floral bag. So pretty. May I ask where you got it, or brand? Thanks!



I was making some time around the mall while my speedy mono was getting hot stamped. I got the cosmetic bag at Nordstrom, there is not even a brand and it was only $12. I just thought it was so cute. Thank you!


----------



## Holly0103

Sharing what's in my bag today to cope with Monday blues


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Monogram Monday!


----------



## Runnurse21

HampsteadLV said:


> I was making some time around the mall while my speedy mono was getting hot stamped. I got the cosmetic bag at Nordstrom, there is not even a brand and it was only $12. I just thought it was so cute. Thank you!


I love finding things like that! Fun! And a great deal!


----------



## LVoeletters

Kevinh73 said:


> Holiday mint, AirPods, Lanvin faces pen, lip balm, LV taiga pocket organizer, tissue, Damier Graphite key holder, LV x Supreme pocketknife, and cellphone (not pictured).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909400


Love everything! Is this the damier graphite remote key holder? or does it have hooks for keys? Looks really cool


----------



## LVoeletters

faded264 said:


> This is my latest rotation of slgs, not much has changed since I last posted.
> 
> Any suggestions for a new slg?  I was looking at the 6 key in vernis in rose ballerine.  Also looking at the gucci key case in pink blooms.  I probably won't buy a new bag till spring, but I plan to buy something in azur (hopefully with rose ballerine interior!).


Love your accessories! May I  ask where you found the owl coin purse? I love that you have a pink theme going!


----------



## Kevinh73

LVoeletters said:


> Love everything! Is this the damier graphite remote key holder? or does it have hooks for keys? Looks really cool


Thank you.  It’s not a remote key holder, it only has one hook that holds four keys according to their website.  I squeezed 5 but one of the key is small.


----------



## Poochie231080

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935483



so many beautiful pieces in one pix


----------



## tobefetching

Poochie231080 said:


> I love my SLGs



What is that with the panda face on it?! [emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935483


I loved the colored momongram clutch. Where did you find it?


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Holly0103 said:


> Sharing what's in my bag today to cope with Monday blues
> View attachment 3935475


Your bag is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Werls88

What isn’t in my speedy?? iPad Pro, iPhone 7 Plus, wallet, keys, lipsense perfume, ibuprofen, pens...it’s a never ending bag!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I loved the colored momongram clutch. Where did you find it?


Thanks! Do you mean MP? It's Christmas Animation/2014


----------



## Poochie231080

tobefetching said:


> What is that with the panda face on it?! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


It’s a notebook


----------



## Poochie231080

PamK said:


> I thought after Chapman and Kabuki being over it would be safe to come out of the water, and yesterday my wonderful SC sent me this!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934144
> 
> 
> New Hawaii prints from the Men’s SS 18 collection! The colors look amazing! Think I might be in trouble again! Ugh.



Oh sweetie, i’m in deep trouble too hihi with so many impossibles suddenly becoming possible 

Soon I’ll be eating carrots for the whole month


----------



## EllabellaLV

Such an beautiful bag x



TOBagGirl said:


> Here's what's in my brand spanking new Neverfull MM in DE.
> 
> - LV pochette NM DE holding my crappy wallet, trader joe green tea candies, Kleenex, 1 lipgloss, phone
> - Maui Jim Punch Bowl sunglasses
> - make up case from target
> - Vera Bradley coin pouch used for lipstick, Chapstick and Chanel mirror
> - white Lululemon gift card pouch used for lifesaver candies in winter green.
> 
> View attachment 2564874


----------



## EllabellaLV

Really love your organising wallets. Such an good idea. 



ObsessedWithLV said:


> What's inside my new beautiful Alma BB :
> Pencils in case
> Calvi
> Chanel wallet
> Bastia
> Sunnies
> Earphones
> Car key
> 6 ring key holder
> View attachment 2566306
> View attachment 2566307
> View attachment 2566308
> 
> 
> And I could probably fit more into it !


----------



## Raaaachel

I’ve been a bit obsessed with traveling as light as possible since getting my PA NM-

6 key holder
All Saints card holder 
Burt’s bees lip balm 
Hand cream 
iPhone 7 Plus 

There’s definitely room for more but this is all I need on a daily basis. Normally my earphones are in there too.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Clutch for brunch today & playing around with watermarking pics

Question: does anyone else find their pics HD (from iPhone) but when uploaded here it's not as clear? Unlikely: it's my MacBook air? I wonder if uploading on the old TPF App makes any difference...


----------



## idlehen

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Clutch for brunch today & playing around with watermarking pics
> 
> Question: does anyone else find their pics HD (from iPhone) but when uploaded here it's not as clear? Unlikely: it's my MacBook air? I wonder if uploading on the old TPF App makes any difference...
> View attachment 3940842


I found that to be the case for me as well. I suspect that TPF uploads are compressed in order to save space. It would make sense considering the amount of images they probably host.


----------



## idlehen

Went with a friend for massages today and brought along the essentials in my little Pochette Accessories. My phone fits too but I'm using it to take the picture


----------



## tanyashevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935483


I love all of this!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

tanyashevy said:


> I love all of this!!!


Thanks!


----------



## rawrsnacks

This is what I carry in my new Pochette Metis. My phone isn't featured, but it's being used as a camera.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Packed for rest of the week. Thanks for letting me share, my bag friends


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my Montaigne B.B. today...


----------



## Rani

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Montaigne B.B. today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943873


Your Montaigne bb is gorgeous! Nice slg's too. I'm thinking of purchasing the same bag. How are you liking the Montaigne bb  so far?


----------



## lookieloo

rawrsnacks said:


> This is what I carry in my new Pochette Metis. My phone isn't featured, but it's being used as a camera.



Nice! What's to the right of the mentos?


----------



## melovepurse

Rani said:


> Your Montaigne bb is gorgeous! Nice slg's too. I'm thinking of purchasing the same bag. How are you liking the Montaigne bb  so far?



Hi *Rani* - I really love the Empreinte leather and this color which I think is called Grape. The Montaigne BB is great because it has a zipped pocket in the middle to hold wallet or things you don't necessarily want out there in the open. The latch is hard to open and shut so I usually just leave it open. Love that it has "feet" too - it can hold pretty much everything I need.


----------



## ashxree

gottabagit said:


> View attachment 3934420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my Ponthieu PM.....
> 
> Gucci wallet
> LV sunglasses in sunglass case
> Vera Bradley cosmetic pouch (for bits and bobs) and pill case
> Tory Burch nylon cosmetic bag
> LV Damier Cles - I have only my car key inside. I also downsized all my keys to my house key
> Work phone and personal phone. I phone 7Plus with Vera Bradley case. The other case is from Target.


I’m so in love with this bag! How do you like it?


----------



## misstan87

YAY! My purse organizer came in the mail today!  Things the kiddos and I need.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bag inside a bag (packed for a road trip today) 
Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Twingles

idlehen said:


> Went with a friend for massages today and brought along the essentials in my little Pochette Accessories. My phone fits too but I'm using it to take the picture
> 
> View attachment 3940884



I love that dainty little pink floral Coach piece!


----------



## idlehen

Twingles said:


> I love that dainty little pink floral Coach piece!


Thanks! I was pretty happy to find that it can stand up vertically in the PA lol.


----------



## LadyBond

Raaaachel said:


> I’ve been a bit obsessed with traveling as light as possible since getting my PA NM-
> 
> 6 key holder
> All Saints card holder
> Burt’s bees lip balm
> Hand cream
> iPhone 7 Plus
> 
> There’s definitely room for more but this is all I need on a daily basis. Normally my earphones are in there too.




Wow I’m surprised all that can fit in this small purse!


----------



## LadyBond

prof ash said:


> Purchased all 3 of these items this year because I had been wanting to update my SLGs that are constantly transferred between bags. I’ve been using the pochette as a bag itself though- it fits a lot and is so lightweight! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910666
> View attachment 3910667
> View attachment 3910668



Hi, I just want to ask if this is the pochette or the mini pochette? I’m amazed how much stuff you can put in it!


----------



## prof ash

anj_09 said:


> Hi, I just want to ask if this is the pochette or the mini pochette? I’m amazed how much stuff you can put in it!


Hi anj! It is the pochette, and I agree! I was surprised at how much it fits. I will say, when I close it with all of these items inside, the zipper does not close with a completely straight line. I often keep the bag open when wearing it for this reason. If I have less items in it though, like my phone in a pocket or a smaller wallet, the zip closes perfectly. I've even been able to get sunglasses in there!


----------



## LadyBond

prof ash said:


> Hi anj! It is the pochette, and I agree! I was surprised at how much it fits. I will say, when I close it with all of these items inside, the zipper does not close with a completely straight line. I often keep the bag open when wearing it for this reason. If I have less items in it though, like my phone in a pocket or a smaller wallet, the zip closes perfectly. I've even been able to get sunglasses in there!




Have you had it for a long time? I don’t mind if the zipper is not that straight. I think I’m gonna consider this for next time. 
Thank you!


----------



## prof ash

anj_09 said:


> Have you had it for a long time? I don’t mind if the zipper is not that straight. I think I’m gonna consider this for next time.
> Thank you!



I got it very recently in the end of September  I had been trying to get once since that spring, and it was hard with the sites saying it was out of stock for so long! I love it. I'm using it to lighten what I carry for errands or going out during the day, because I'm usually a big bag person. I am happy to see it's just as easy to go out with less and still feel like I have everything I would need without hurting my shoulder. With the zipper closing, depending on what you put in it, you can kind of move the items around once it's zipped and straighten the zipper out that way too. I totally recommend it!


----------



## Sparklett22

I hate carrying a lot but feel I can’t get away with less.


----------



## cajhingle

just the essentials with felicie


----------



## atlpeach

Everything I need fits perfectly in my Samorga organizer and Graceful MM.  This bag is so comfortable!


----------



## Louisgyal37

So in LVoe with this bag, stuffed and still comfortable to carry. Definitely getting another in mono...


----------



## LadyBond

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Packed for rest of the week. Thanks for letting me share, my bag friends
> View attachment 3942986
> View attachment 3942987


Hi. Is that a victorine wallet on the 2nd pic - lower right? How are you liking this wallet?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

anj_09 said:


> Hi. Is that a victorine wallet on the 2nd pic - lower right? How are you liking this wallet?


Hi Anj, it's actually my little tech pouch for bluetooth headphones, USB charger, change & receipts when needed. There's still tons of room leftover


----------



## italianlolita

What is in my Montorguiel GM...

- old Juicy couture wallet which is my everyday wallet...my LV one I only use when I go out
- Bebe wristlet containing battery pack and cords for my cell phone which is the i phone 6
- Kate spade pouch containing makeup brushes 
- coach wristlet containing feminine products
- Prada sunglasses
- purse organizer containing: floss, cinnamon tooth picks, breath freshener, gum, toothbrush, toothpaste, contact solution and case, eyeglass wipe, Hempz hand sanitizer, Hempz vanilla plum lotion, Henri Bendel pill case, Coach lurex wallet with rewards cards, nail file, headphones, DKNY Be Delicious travel perfume, Coach mini skinny containing coins, work ID, Kleenex, deodorant, zit lotion
-LV monogram PM cosmetic case containing: Dior bronzer, blotting tissues, MAC boot powder, Stila eyeliner, Stila Mascara, Sephora concealer, Laura Mercier blush, MAC Mineralized Lip Glass, Burberry Lipstick, NYX eyeshadow


----------



## 1LV

Carrying the essentials in my Pochette Tuileries.  Using my phone to take pics, but as you can see there’s plenty of room for it.


----------



## SDfromND

NF MM today ... LYM hat, some DE SLG,s and my pups Eagles jersey! Fly Eagles Fly!


----------



## LadyBond

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi Anj, it's actually my little tech pouch for bluetooth headphones, USB charger, change & receipts when needed. There's still tons of room leftover
> View attachment 3956588
> View attachment 3956589



I didn’t even knew about this item. Learned something new today. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dtrivi89

SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3956992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NF MM today ... LYM hat, some DE SLG,s and my pups Eagles jersey! Fly Eagles Fly!


FLY EAGLES FLY!!!
On the road to victory!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Waiting at the doctor's office today. Please excuse the non-LV bag


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Dtrivi89 said:


> FLY EAGLES FLY!!!
> On the road to victory!!!!


We were going for the Eagles too!!! My hubby was on a board and had quite a bit riding on them so it was a good day for us!!!

Fun fact, in ‘94 my Uncle was picked in the draft for the Eagles but for some reason he was cut so he ended up playing for the Patriots for a few seasons. We rooted for the Pats when he was living, but after he died in 2014 it just wasn’t the same.


----------



## Fierymo

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Waiting at the doctor's office today. Please excuse the non-LV bag[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960254


Lovely combo [emoji3]


----------



## Dtrivi89

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> We were going for the Eagles too!!! My hubby was on a board and had quite a bit riding on them so it was a good day for us!!!
> 
> Fun fact, in ‘94 my Uncle was picked in the draft for the Eagles but for some reason he was cut so he ended up playing for the Patriots for a few seasons. We rooted for the Pats when he was living, but after he died in 2014 it just wasn’t the same.


Wow that’s so cool!! But at the same time I’m sorry to hear of his passing! Nice to have gained some awesome eagles Phans!! Born and raised in Philly here and I’ve always got to root for my Iggles!! It was a phantastic game!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Dtrivi89 said:


> Wow that’s so cool!! But at the same time I’m sorry to hear of his passing! Nice to have gained some awesome eagles Phans!! Born and raised in Philly here and I’ve always got to root for my Iggles!! It was a phantastic game!!


Yup! He was a great guy, like 6’5 and 310 lbs, but such a teddy bear!!! He was training for another pro football team when he just dropped dead, we were on the way to meet him when we got the call. I’ll never forget it.


----------



## Dtrivi89

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yup! He was a great guy, like 6’5 and 310 lbs, but such a teddy bear!!! He was training for another pro football team when he just dropped dead, we were on the way to meet him when we got the call. I’ll never forget it.



Oh my gosh that’s terrible! I’m so sorry!! That is what happened to my grandmom! I mean she wasn’t a pro football player but we were going to meet her for my moms birthday and we got the call that she just passed...I never know what’s worse, a sudden death or the lingering? My dad was diagnosed with cancer and it was like watching him die for 6 months  before he actually passed.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Dtrivi89 said:


> Oh my gosh that’s terrible! I’m so sorry!! That is what happened to my grandmom! I mean she wasn’t a pro football player but we were going to meet her for my moms birthday and we got the call that she just passed...I never know what’s worse, a sudden death or the lingering? My dad was diagnosed with cancer and it was like watching him die for 6 months  before he actually passed.


Thank you, 2014 was bad for my family. We were there for 3 funerals, then he died.  I didn’t want to like your post  Sorry to hear about your grandma, that is so sad. My aunt just passed from cancer, it truly is terrible watching someone deteriorate and die.


----------



## love2shop2

My 83 yrs old mon has heart condition.  She had 2 major heart attacks and had a pace maker now to regulate her heart beats.  She's currently living in a nursing home.  Beside her heart, she also is diabetic, high blood pressure, etc.  She takes almost 10 different types of medications a day. Daily she would have breathing issues.  She couldn't breathe and felt like suffocating. After each of that incident, it drained her physically. 
It really tough to see/hear her go through that.  Many times she would ask God to take her and that the pains were too much for her.  My mother is Catholic and deeply religious.  She prays often to go quickly but God has not call her.
Having a love one going through this is very difficult.

And my dad  passed away due to lung cancer.  He came home under hospice.  Taking care of him and seeing him passing was also very difficult.


----------



## mcmrks

content of my district mm ...




(the neverfull pochette is a loan by my wife)


----------



## Highestcloud

My new Speedy b 25, what I’m planning to bring with me to a dinner/show tonight:

My new mini pochette (earpods, powerbank, tissues)
My new pochette cosmetique gm (filled to the brim with lipbalm, lipstick, perfume, blottingpapers, eyeliner, powder)
My Senz storm umbrella
Agenda mm (probably gonna leave this at home, but it fits haha!)
Cash/cards/check holder and lastly
My Gucci prescription glasses.
Thanks for sharing. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

Pavla said:


> In my St Germain PM today ~~
> View attachment 2970059
> 
> A place left for my phone which I was using to take pics
> View attachment 2970060


pretty late response, but what is that beautiful flower-print pouch called?


----------



## Purseloco

love2shop2 said:


> My 83 yrs old mon has heart condition.  She had 2 major heart attacks and had a pace maker now to regulate her heart beats.  She's currently living in a nursing home.  Beside her heart, she also is diabetic, high blood pressure, etc.  She takes almost 10 different types of medications a day. Daily she would have breathing issues.  She couldn't breathe and felt like suffocating. After each of that incident, it drained her physically.
> It really tough to see/hear her go through that.  Many times she would ask God to take her and that the pains were too much for her.  My mother is Catholic and deeply religious.  She prays often to go quickly but God has not call her.
> Having a love one going through this is very difficult.
> 
> And my dad  passed away due to lung cancer.  He came home under hospice.  Taking care of him and seeing him passing was also very difficult.



So sorry to hear about your mom. God Bless ,Take Care!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Inside my Noé with my Samorga organizer


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my Speedy B 20 - victorine wallet epi, mini pochette, multicolor zippy coin, hairbrush, LV sunnies and keys. iPhone plus fits in here as well.


----------



## Kidclarke

Inside my speed B 30:


----------



## Bjstew

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3967210
> 
> 
> Inside my Speedy B 20 - victorine wallet epi, mini pochette, multicolor zippy coin, hairbrush, LV sunnies and keys. iPhone plus fits in here as well.


How do you like this size Speedy?  It looks so cute!  Is it easy to get in and out of?


----------



## melovepurse

Bjstew said:


> How do you like this size Speedy?  It looks so cute!  Is it easy to get in and out of?



I have to say I love this size - it’s actually very easy to get in and out. You just have to carry a smaller wallet and accessories but it’s great for every day. I bought two a year ago and have just started to really use them.


----------



## blushes_pink

Mono wednesday. Happy valentines


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3967210


Gorgeous mix of materials and prints here... Luv


----------



## mcmrks

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous mix of materials and prints here ...



... and also a lot of „bastias“.


----------



## fancake

Plus the 8p I used to take this pic.


----------



## usmcwifey

Clearly I have a thing for DE [emoji173]️


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi Anj, it's actually my little tech pouch for bluetooth headphones, USB charger, change & receipts when needed. There's still tons of room leftover
> View attachment 3956588
> View attachment 3956589


Wow that's great idea!


----------



## pukasonqo

fancake said:


> View attachment 3968774
> 
> Plus the 8p I used to take this pic.



love the rainbow charm!
could you let me know the brand?
cheers


----------



## Hotsauna

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3967210
> 
> 
> Inside my Speedy B 20 - victorine wallet epi, mini pochette, multicolor zippy coin, hairbrush, LV sunnies and keys. iPhone plus fits in here as well.



Never even considered getting the speedy but after this,.. I think I will have to reconsider. Beautiful colors and materials of the SLG's.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## melovepurse

Hotsauna said:


> Never even considered getting the speedy but after this,.. I think I will have to reconsider. Beautiful colors and materials of the SLG's.  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks *Hotsauna*! You would love the Speedy 20, its so cute and actually fits enough for everyday with downsized wallet!


----------



## Hotsauna

melovepurse said:


> Thanks *Hotsauna*! You would love the Speedy 20, its so cute and actually fits enough for everyday with downsized wallet!



Yeah, I think my small zippy in taupe empr will fit nicely. ☺ I'm actually looking for a small nice size x-body since the PM mono is so hard to get and I don't really like the PMs in empreinte. 
May I ask if it has a "saggy" look as the mono?


----------



## melovepurse

Hotsauna said:


> Yeah, I think my small zippy in taupe empr will fit nicely. ☺ I'm actually looking for a small nice size x-body since the PM mono is so hard to get and I don't really like the PMs in empreinte.
> May I ask if it has a "saggy" look as the mono?



*Hotsauna* - It has Zero sag!! I think because its so small it is holding her shape really well. It's just a great bag IMO, for hand held or cross body. You can't put too much in there, but that keeps it a light bag that will not irritate shoulder when cross body.

I have a Speedy 30 that I rarely carry because its just huge. I'm 5'3" so a smaller bag works better for me. When i carry the 30 i feel like its luggage.


----------



## Hotsauna

melovepurse said:


> *Hotsauna* - It has Zero sag!! I think because its so small it is holding her shape really well. It's just a great bag IMO, for hand held or cross body. You can't put too much in there, but that keeps it a light bag that will not irritate shoulder when cross body.
> 
> I have a Speedy 30 that I rarely carry because its just huge. I'm 5'3" so a smaller bag works better for me. When i carry the 30 i feel like its luggage.



Lucky me because I'm a light carrier.  Only need my wallet, the MP, and my phone. Sounds like my kind of bag, and not saggy either, that's great!. I will def consider it. Thanks for all the info melovepurse.


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

What I carried in my Alma bb today, plus my iPhone used to take the pic


----------



## laidieSS

Melie and me today. She’s great. [emoji7]


----------



## bag345addict

1LV said:


> View attachment 3956986
> View attachment 3956987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying the essentials in my Pochette Tuileries.  Using my phone to take pics, but as you can see there’s plenty of room for it.


I love your round coin purse! I am on the hunt for one myself [emoji177]


----------



## Charlie35

What I carry in my Speedy B 30:
-Smythson wallet
-Smythson cosmetics case
-Smythson notebook
-LV pochette accessoires
-Mulberry Iphone pouch
-Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream
-Ihr hankies
-foldaway bag
-little cotton pouch which I use for the LV strap


----------



## laidieSS

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi Anj, it's actually my little tech pouch for bluetooth headphones, USB charger, change & receipts when needed. There's still tons of room leftover
> View attachment 3956588
> View attachment 3956589



I wanted to snatch up this wallet right when they discontinued. What’s the name? Pre-love here I come!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## awayfromblue

I love my speedy bandouliere 30 as it fits so much!



Carries all my usual: pochette, keys, phone, wallet. Also my work pass pouch, bottle of water, glasses case. Perfect go anywhere bag for me


----------



## 1LV

bag345addict said:


> I love your round coin purse! I am on the hunt for one myself [emoji177]


Thank you.  It remains one of my favorite purchases.   Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## jaws3

What fits in a Favorite?


----------



## ninabobina

Out with my Alma BB today! Happy Monday everyone, have a lovely week


----------



## CClovesbags

Mini pochette and key cles [emoji8]


----------



## GGGirl

Highestcloud said:


> My new Speedy b 25, what I’m planning to bring with me to a dinner/show tonight:
> 
> My new mini pochette (earpods, powerbank, tissues)
> My new pochette cosmetique gm (filled to the brim with lipbalm, lipstick, perfume, blottingpapers, eyeliner, powder)
> My Senz storm umbrella
> Agenda mm (probably gonna leave this at home, but it fits haha!)
> Cash/cards/check holder and lastly
> My Gucci prescription glasses.
> Thanks for sharing. Have a lovely weekend!



Love your bag! Love how you have everything organized in the smaller mono pouches. Would love to see a pic of everything packed in your bag. I have several Speedy’s but no the 25 version so it’s on my radar. Enjoy your evening with your fabulous LV!


----------



## Highestcloud

GGGirl said:


> Love your bag! Love how you have everything organized in the smaller mono pouches. Would love to see a pic of everything packed in your bag. I have several Speedy’s but no the 25 version so it’s on my radar. Enjoy your evening with your fabulous LV!


Thank you!  I’ve posted a small clip where I unpack my speedy on Instagram, not sure how to repost, but you’re welcome to look me up, my username is Lvoecloud.


----------



## GGGirl

Thank you. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

love2shop2 said:


> My 83 yrs old mon has heart condition.  She had 2 major heart attacks and had a pace maker now to regulate her heart beats.  She's currently living in a nursing home.  Beside her heart, she also is diabetic, high blood pressure, etc.  She takes almost 10 different types of medications a day. Daily she would have breathing issues.  She couldn't breathe and felt like suffocating. After each of that incident, it drained her physically.
> It really tough to see/hear her go through that.  Many times she would ask God to take her and that the pains were too much for her.  My mother is Catholic and deeply religious.  She prays often to go quickly but God has not call her.
> Having a love one going through this is very difficult.
> 
> And my dad  passed away due to lung cancer.  He came home under hospice.  Taking care of him and seeing him passing was also very difficult.


Omg it must be so hard dealing with that.  My prayers for you and your family


----------



## Bubbles1987

My vernis Alma BB watching black panther.  I love this bag as was extremely surprised how much it holds.


----------



## for3v3rz

Chance of rain tomorrow. Changing back to the DE.


----------



## Sparklett22

Using an organizer with my NF GM. It keeps the shape of the bag without too much of a sag. Love it.


----------



## Hl33

misstan87 said:


> Pochette Accessoires NM - all I need on the daily!
> View attachment 3930450


Pretty bunch!
What do you use the Mono key pouch and the empreinte key pouch for? I have the Mono key pouch but I find it’s a bit too small for cards, cash and coins so I want to get the empreinte key pouch, but if I do I’m not sure what I can use the Mono key pouch for.. my car key won’t fit..


----------



## misstan87

Hl33 said:


> Pretty bunch!
> What do you use the Mono key pouch and the empreinte key pouch for? I have the Mono key pouch but I find it’s a bit too small for cards, cash and coins so I want to get the empreinte key pouch, but if I do I’m not sure what I can use the Mono key pouch for.. my car key won’t fit..


I use the mono pouch for cards that I don't use often and the empreinte pouch for 2 cards, my ID, cash, and coins. Maybe just use the mono for coins? I love my empreinte pouch.


----------



## nisaamour

Inside my new Alma PM. 
• Sarah Wallet, Cosmetic Pouch and MAC Pouch. 
I would like to purchase a Toiletry Pouch 15 or 19 to replace my MAC bag plus a few other slgs in the near future.


----------



## pmburk

Here’s my brand new South Bank Besace and what fits: Clemence wallet, toiletry 15, 6 key holder, iPhone 7 Plus, cles, glasses and sunglasses.


----------



## luv2bling

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi Anj, it's actually my little tech pouch for bluetooth headphones, USB charger, change & receipts when needed. There's still tons of room leftover
> View attachment 3956588
> View attachment 3956589





anj_09 said:


> Hi. Is that a victorine wallet on the 2nd pic - lower right? How are you liking this wallet?





anj_09 said:


> I didn’t even knew about this item. Learned something new today. Thanks for sharing!



Looks like the Sarah Multicartes in Fushia


----------



## Gdmolly

I love my Neverfull


----------



## bag345addict

ninabobina said:


> Out with my Alma BB today! Happy Monday everyone, have a lovely week


Which size of the pochette is that? 
They look so good together!


----------



## miumiu2046

My OM Pochette Accessoires. So handy for carrying the essentials. Phone not pictured as I used it to take this with the special LV filter. [emoji74]

Contents:
DE cles
Rosalie wallet
St. Laurent card case
Burt’s Bee lip balm
Kleenex


----------



## LadyBond

Using my new samorga organizer for my Epi Neonoe. The organizer wasn’t really needed - but I got one anyway. And I’m happy that I did because it looks really nice and organized! Now I need to get another organizer for my Neverfull.


----------



## Sandra.AT

my montaigne bb fits a lot for her size love it


----------



## Kendra j




----------



## SophieChic

What is inside my DE Speedy 30
(see post below for the full list of contents)


----------



## SophieChic

DE Speedy 30 contents:

LV Epi Black pochette---- 
Ear buds
Coach card holder
Coach Checkbook Cover/checkbooks
Moroccan change purse
Splenda tabs
Kate Spade eyeglasses pouch
Glass nail file
Orbit sweet mint

Coach Crossgrain pink cosmetic pouch----
Morrocan Make up bag -max factor pan stick, Face Stockholm cranberry veil lipstick, LBCC bloom of roses liquid blush, eye liner/shadow, mascara
Chanel No5 sample
Egyptian Oil musk rollerball
Oil blot cloths
Dental floss
Eye drops
Olay face cloths
Qtips, double stick tape, safety pins
Feminine products
Travel toothbrush
Country Gent Tooth powder

Loose----
Small Pink agenda
Homemade case with Coach Sunglasses
Travel hairbrush
Pill case
Keys
Kleenex pink pouch
Phone (old fashioned flip)

Interior pocket----
Marc Jacobs translucent powder
Chanel lip balm
Loccitaine cherry blossom hand cream
Pen


----------



## Twingles

Delightful MM in DE


----------



## bag345addict

Can you fit a macbook in a speedy 35?


----------



## Poochie231080

What fits inside my square bag.


----------



## PamK

Poochie231080 said:


> What fits inside my square bag.



That is such a cool bag Poochie! [emoji41] Love the reverse with black! Enjoy!!


----------



## mdcx

Poochie231080 said:


> What fits inside my square bag.


Your SLGs are so pretty.


----------



## Bubbles1987

Poochie231080 said:


> What fits inside my square bag.



I’m so excited to see one!  I’m waiting patiently for mine.....   love the bag!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## epeLV

What _isn’t_ inside my NF?


----------



## ninabobina

bag345addict said:


> Which size of the pochette is that?
> They look so good together!



Thanks girl! I love DE! Haha, It is the mini Pochette  If you were thinking of getting one I absolutely love mine!


----------



## lindaphan

Inside my brand new Chantilly Lock.


----------



## Kevinh73

A quick overnight trip with: LV reflect keepall, LV backpack charm, LV DG toiletry pouch, Hermes leather shirt, iPad, Gucci peacoat, Cartier travel clock, LV Chapman brothers scarf, Balmain cashmere jogger, Supreme cap, LV danube, LV x Supreme pocketknife charm, LV x Supreme sneakers.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4003540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick overnight trip with: LV reflect keepall, LV backpack charm, LV DG toiletry pouch, Hermes leather shirt, iPad, Gucci peacoat, Cartier travel clock, LV Chapman brothers scarf, Balmain cashmere jogger, Supreme cap, LV danube, LV x Supreme pocketknife charm, LV x Supreme sneakers.


OMG so jelly, Kevin! Love this

I've only been updated with "orders are indeed slowly being fulfilled however we don't have confirmation" (even though my store has been getting some)?! Dunno what that really means anymore...


----------



## Love4MK

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4003540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick overnight trip with: LV reflect keepall, LV backpack charm, LV DG toiletry pouch, Hermes leather shirt, iPad, Gucci peacoat, Cartier travel clock, LV Chapman brothers scarf, Balmain cashmere jogger, Supreme cap, LV danube, LV x Supreme pocketknife charm, LV x Supreme sneakers.



That peacoat is STUNNING.


----------



## Kevinh73

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG so jelly, Kevin! Love this
> 
> I've only been updated with "orders are indeed slowly being fulfilled however we don't have confirmation" (even though my store has been getting some)?! Dunno what that really means anymore...


Wow, I’m surprised that LV has not filfilled the ss18 keepall on reserve yet!  I hope you get yours soon!!!  Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Kevinh73

Love4MK said:


> That peacoat is STUNNING.


Thank you.  I’m glad he made the peacoat with option of removing the blue and red webbing to make the peacoat more timeless down the line.


----------



## Poochie231080

PamK said:


> That is such a cool bag Poochie! [emoji41] Love the reverse with black! Enjoy!!



Thank you sweetie 



Bubbles1987 said:


> I’m so excited to see one!  I’m waiting patiently for mine.....   love the bag!  Thanks for sharing.



You are welcome, sweetie! Hopefully yours comes soon! I like it more than I expected 



mdcx said:


> Your SLGs are so pretty.



Thank you so much!! Me and my SLG obsession


----------



## Poochie231080

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4003540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick overnight trip with: LV reflect keepall, LV backpack charm, LV DG toiletry pouch, Hermes leather shirt, iPad, Gucci peacoat, Cartier travel clock, LV Chapman brothers scarf, Balmain cashmere jogger, Supreme cap, LV danube, LV x Supreme pocketknife charm, LV x Supreme sneakers.



Love your choices @Kevinh73


----------



## Poochie231080

What’s inside my Race TP26.

I’ve been using it as a clutch the past few days. It fits as much as my Palm Springs Mini (and a bit more!)


----------



## Poochie231080

Twingles said:


> Delightful MM in DE



Mini pochette twins


----------



## Kevinh73

Poochie231080 said:


> Love your choices @Kevinh73


Thanks Poochie231080.  Nice race clutch!


----------



## WinSailor

Getting my stuff ready for work to slay Monday!


----------



## LadyBond

1LV said:


> View attachment 3956986
> View attachment 3956987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying the essentials in my Pochette Tuileries.  Using my phone to take pics, but as you can see there’s plenty of room for it.



Is that a pocket organizer? Does it stay flat and closed even with all cards filled-up?


----------



## lowkeyd

anj_09 said:


> Is that a pocket organizer? Does it stay flat and closed even with all cards filled-up?


Depends on how full you stuff it.
I have a pocket organizer that I put 3 cards in (license, debit and credit). I have two smaller, thinner cards (insurance and roadside). With those cards, my pocket organizer stays closed and lays pretty flat. You can fit a couple bills too, at most I've had like 5 different bills folded once and put into one of the inner pockets.

I can provide pictures if you want (:


----------



## LadyBond

lowkeyd said:


> Depends on how full you stuff it.
> I have a pocket organizer that I put 3 cards in (license, debit and credit). I have two smaller, thinner cards (insurance and roadside). With those cards, my pocket organizer stays closed and lays pretty flat. You can fit a couple bills too, at most I've had like 5 different bills folded once and put into one of the inner pockets.
> 
> I can provide pictures if you want (:



Some pictures will help. I’ve been thinking of getting this but I read about someone complaining about it not staying close. Thank you!


----------



## lowkeyd

anj_09 said:


> Some pictures will help. I’ve been thinking of getting this but I read about someone complaining about it not staying close. Thank you!


Closed, nothing inside










Inside pockets





Closed - License, credit card, debit card, insurance card, roadside assistance card (together they're the same width as a credit card. 4 bills





Closed - took the cash out


----------



## 1LV

anj_09 said:


> Is that a pocket organizer? Does it stay flat and closed even with all cards filled-up?


It doesn’t close completely but I’ve learned to place it “spine up” when I put it in my bag.  I only use it in very small bags so there’s no room for movement.


----------



## LadyBond

Thanks for all the replies and the pictures really helps.


----------



## elinda

Received a Samorga organizer for Speedy 30 today; so excited and it only took 2 weeks!
I love how it keeps my things from floating around inside, yet the bag is still quite soft on the sides, plus it will keep my son’s water bottle upright!


----------



## frzsri

elinda said:


> View attachment 4008791
> View attachment 4008793
> View attachment 4008794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received a Samorga organizer for Speedy 30 today; so excited and it only took 2 weeks!
> I love how it keeps my things from floating around inside, yet the bag is still quite soft on the sides, plus it will keep my son’s water bottle upright!



Love your WT Speedy. Gorgeous!!


----------



## elinda

frzsri said:


> Love your WT Speedy. Gorgeous!!


Thank you!! I’m very happy to have it


----------



## jewels82

Inside my PM today ❤️


----------



## Aoifs

jewels82 said:


> Inside my PM today [emoji173]️


Monogram heaven [emoji16]


----------



## Aoifs

Inside my new everyday bag - the NeoNoe.

Clinique makeup case with the essentials 
Zippy coin purse
6 ring key holder
Cles
Card case
Sunglasses
Gloves
Portable phone charger

Waiting on a samorga organiser for one side to keep everything in one place so I can reach in without looking!


----------



## jewels82

Aoifs said:


> Inside my new everyday bag - the NeoNoe.
> 
> Clinique makeup case with the essentials
> Zippy coin purse
> 6 ring key holder
> Cles
> Card case
> Sunglasses
> Gloves
> Portable phone charger
> 
> Waiting on a samorga organiser for one side to keep everything in one place so I can reach in without looking!
> View attachment 4010802


How do you like this bag?  It’s gorgeous and I tried it on at the store, possible wishlist addition


----------



## Aoifs

jewels82 said:


> How do you like this bag?  It’s gorgeous and I tried it on at the store, possible wishlist addition


I love it! It has replaced the Speedy B30 as my everyday bag (cracks appeared) I prefer the open top and it's less hassle to change between shoulder and crossbody. I miss the top handle option on the speedy sometimes but that's minor. It fits everything I need and because of the structure and depth it's easier (than the speedy) to find everything.


----------



## elinda

Aoifs said:


> Inside my new everyday bag - the NeoNoe.
> 
> Clinique makeup case with the essentials
> Zippy coin purse
> 6 ring key holder
> Cles
> Card case
> Sunglasses
> Gloves
> Portable phone charger
> 
> Waiting on a samorga organiser for one side to keep everything in one place so I can reach in without looking!
> View attachment 4010802


Will you please post a photo of the organizer when you get it? Thanks!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Inside my brand new Alma BB in Rose Ballerine 

- Tiffany sunglasses 
- Chanel foundation compact
- Chanel perfume 
- Burberry lipstick (in Rose Blush, which feels appropriate in Rose Ballerine bag )
- LV DE Mini Pochette
- LV DE Cles
- LV Rosalie coin purse 

I absolutely love this bag. I carried her for the first time today


----------



## taho

elinda said:


> View attachment 4008791
> View attachment 4008793
> View attachment 4008794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received a Samorga organizer for Speedy 30 today; so excited and it only took 2 weeks!
> I love how it keeps my things from floating around inside, yet the bag is still quite soft on the sides, plus it will keep my son’s water bottle upright!


This is genius. I sold my speedy 25 b because everything got lost in it, but I also felt it was too small and the opening hard to get into. Your speedy looks roomy and functional!


----------



## Tinamanzo

This is embarrassing. ... but this is me as a mom... 
Am i the only one that just throws stuff in? 
My nf is ironically always full.


----------



## Pimpernel

Tinamanzo said:


> This is embarrassing. ... but this is me as a mom...
> Am i the only one that just throws stuff in?
> My nf is ironically always full.


Who-a!! That looks like it must weigh a TON. You´re the champion of mommybag packing!


----------



## Tinamanzo

Pimpernel said:


> Who-a!! That looks like it must weigh a TON. You´re the champion of mommybag packing!


Haha well its not light lol but not a ton.


----------



## taho

Tinamanzo said:


> This is embarrassing. ... but this is me as a mom...
> Am i the only one that just throws stuff in?
> My nf is ironically always full.


Looks normal to me  I'm also relieved to see you using a DA bag as a mom bag. Initially I was worried about dirtying it but now I'm just gonna go with it, happen what may! 




Btw, I put a glasses cleaning cloth hanging over the front pocket because I notice the patch of vachetta there is getting patina faster,  lol, trying to keep it even,  if I can.


----------



## fyn72

Aoifs said:


> Inside my new everyday bag - the NeoNoe.
> 
> Clinique makeup case with the essentials
> Zippy coin purse
> 6 ring key holder
> Cles
> Card case
> Sunglasses
> Gloves
> Portable phone charger
> 
> Waiting on a samorga organiser for one side to keep everything in one place so I can reach in without looking!
> View attachment 4010802


I bought an organiser for just one side too, for small items and easier to find without digging.. Just one makes it not as bulky looking too


----------



## Bagologist

Can never go wrong with this classic.


----------



## frzsri

Inside my PA in DA




Empriente Victorine wallet in Freesia
Coach card case in Shocking Pink
6 key holder in Damier Graphite
Estee Lauder SE X’mas compact and velvet pouch
Mini mini lip balm in Soft Rose
Keyless car fob


----------



## Cocoabean

frzsri said:


> Inside my PA in DA
> 
> View attachment 4019293
> 
> 
> Empriente Victorine wallet in Freesia
> Coach card case in Shocking Pink
> 6 key holder in Damier Graphite
> Estee Lauder SE X’mas compact and velvet pouch
> Mini mini lip balm in Soft Rose
> Keyless car fob



Beautiful! How do you fit it all in there? That looks like an old model PA, yes? Is it like a game of Tetris to fit it all? I am so fascinated by people who can go into mini bags. It never works out for me.


----------



## runner1234

elinda said:


> View attachment 4008791
> View attachment 4008793
> View attachment 4008794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received a Samorga organizer for Speedy 30 today; so excited and it only took 2 weeks!
> I love how it keeps my things from floating around inside, yet the bag is still quite soft on the sides, plus it will keep my son’s water bottle upright!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## runner1234

Poochie231080 said:


> What fits inside my square bag.


wow, super cool bag!!


----------



## frzsri

Cocoabean said:


> Beautiful! How do you fit it all in there? That looks like an old model PA, yes? Is it like a game of Tetris to fit it all? I am so fascinated by people who can go into mini bags. It never works out for me.



Thank you. Yes, it’s an OM. PA in DA has been OOS in my country for quite some time.
You’re right, it’s exactly like Tetris[emoji28]
If I put my phone in there as well (iP8), when I zip it, it will become wavy. Don’t like doing that for extended period of time as worry about damaging the zip.
Actually, I use this more for short outings ie running few errands, field work day or school runs.
I don’t think I can do mini bags for normal work days. Just need too many stuff with me!


----------



## Cocoabean

frzsri said:


> Thank you. Yes, it’s an OM. PA in DA has been OOS in my country for quite some time.
> You’re right, it’s exactly like Tetris[emoji28]
> If I put my phone in there as well (iP8), when I zip it, it will become wavy. Don’t like doing that for extended period of time as worry about damaging the zip.
> Actually, I use this more for short outings ie running few errands, field work day or school runs.
> I don’t think I can do mini bags for normal work days. Just need too many stuff with me!



I have two old models (Mono and DE) and one new model in Vernis. If I don't need my sunglasses I can do a short outing. Beyond that, I am doomed. The new models has a bit more space, so I can do a day outing in it since my glasses will squeeze inside.


----------



## cheidel

Inside my NF GM!  Orange felt organizer, Epi cosmetic pouch, red Cuir Verni small pouch, black quilted pouch, red Longchamp card wallet, DE cigarette case, white Michael Kors eyeglass case, small multicolor pouch.


----------



## Pimpernel

cheidel said:


> Inside my NF GM!  Orange felt organizer, Epi cosmetic pouch, red Cuir Verni small pouch, black quilted pouch, red Longchamp card wallet, DE cigarette case, white Michael Kors eyeglass case, small multicolor pouch.


Looks so good! What brand is that fab organizer, please? (the zippers are so practical!) TIA!


----------



## cheidel

Pimpernel said:


> Looks so good! What brand is that fab organizer, please? (the zippers are so practical!) TIA!


Thanks!  I purchased the organizer on Etsy recently from JennyKrafts.  She has many styles, colors and sizes for various LV bags, and other designer bags too.  It’s lightweight, very good quality, reasonably priced IMO, and many pretty colors to choose from.  I know some ladies like their organizer to match the lining, but I prefer pops of color.  I have several felt organizers from pursebling.com, and this was my first purchase from this Seller on Etsy, and I’m very pleased.  The two outside zippers are very practical for me (they hold my checkbook, credit cards and easy access to cash securely).


----------



## ulla

Pallas clutch


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Neverfull MM in Pivoine with Amazon organizer


----------



## Jules626

@ulla that keychain is FIRE


----------



## fuel122909

Sienna PM happy hump day


----------



## Foralldel92




----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## stylesupplier

Money
iPad mini, 
Cards
Pens
...


----------



## Pimpernel

Foralldel92 said:


> View attachment 4025339


Decadent (in a good way). And beautifully photographed, to boot.


----------



## Fierymo

Switched out of my Montsouris GM to my Trouviile for the day.

I have with me my
Joey wallet 
Sunglasses case
Zippy round purse 
Pen case in vernis 
Petite Bucket pouch 
Key pouch 
Prada reading glasses 
Kipling brolley 
Icare strap with some sequin bees applique I had sewn on.


----------



## Aoifs

My samorga organiser arrived today for those who were interested [emoji4]


----------



## mistletoes26

What are inside my delightful bag....
-LV long wallet
-LV card holder
-Makeup pouch
-Car key
-Handphone


----------



## Louisgyal37

Aoifs said:


> My samorga organiser arrived today for those who were interested [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4026373
> View attachment 4026374
> View attachment 4026375


What color is the organizer?


----------



## Aoifs

Louisgyal37 said:


> What color is the organizer?


Khaki [emoji4]


----------



## Louisgyal37

Aoifs said:


> Khaki [emoji4]


Thanks, it looks gorgeous against the monogram.


----------



## Cinnamon718

fuel122909 said:


> Sienna PM happy hump day
> 
> View attachment 4024799
> View attachment 4024801



Love that bag- just wish it came in Monogram. The Harrods coin pouch is adorable. Is that new? I’m wondering if I could get one...


----------



## fuel122909

TOBagGirl said:


> Love that bag- just wish it came in Monogram. The Harrods coin pouch is adorable. Is that new? I’m wondering if I could get one...



Thanks  Yeah I wish it did too bec I’ll def buy the GM for travels. I bought the Harrod’s coin purse August 2015


----------



## Sparklett22

With my samorga organizer


----------



## Karina40123

Hey guys! This is an updated what's in my Louis Vuitton Speedy B 30. I purchased the Toiletry 15 pre-loved in immaculate condition on Poshmark. I've been on the hunt for this little guy for awhile since it's always sold out and finally found her so I wanted to include her in the family pic  As you can tell I'm obsessed with small Monogram goods!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Love of my life [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
The LV Empreinte PM in Marine Rouge [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
This little lady has become my day-to-day companion.

She carries:
- Mono Bucket Pochette
- Mono Pochette Accessories 
- Mono Round Coin Case
- Mono Etui Lunettes Eyeglass Case
- Mono Key Cles
- DE 6 Key Holder


----------



## Love4MK

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 4032873
> 
> 
> Love of my life [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> The LV Empreinte PM in Marine Rouge [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> This little lady has become my day-to-day companion.
> 
> She carries:
> - Mono Bucket Pochette
> - Mono Pochette Accessories
> - Mono Round Coin Case
> - Mono Etui Lunettes Eyeglass Case
> - Mono Key Cles
> - DE 6 Key Holder



Well, this is just all kinds of fabulous!


----------



## Limonata00

Here’s what’s in my Mylockme BB.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Playing with potential travel combo in my new bag (plus iPhone, passport & snacks)




Surprising, I never thought it could fit a 1L Sigg bottle - so any Grande/Venti tumblers will fit too.


----------



## Fierymo

Limonata00 said:


> Here’s what’s in my Mylockme BB.
> View attachment 4034576


Going anywhere nice?[emoji1] 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limonata00

Fierymo said:


> Going anywhere nice?[emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



I wish! [emoji23]This is just what I typically bring around with me.


----------



## Headlighted

.


----------



## Fi7

My daily essentials- brolly, inhaler, recycle bag, wipes and lesportsac pouch that holds my ‘emergency’ stuff.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My *m**e**r**m**a**i**d* obsession is satisfied now... Thank you Tarte


----------



## cheidel

Starbucks Girl said:


> Neverfull MM in Pivoine with Amazon organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024211
> View attachment 4024212


Congrats!  Very pretty!!!


----------



## Yuki85

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 4032873
> 
> 
> Love of my life [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> The LV Empreinte PM in Marine Rouge [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> This little lady has become my day-to-day companion.
> 
> She carries:
> - Mono Bucket Pochette
> - Mono Pochette Accessories
> - Mono Round Coin Case
> - Mono Etui Lunettes Eyeglass Case
> - Mono Key Cles
> - DE 6 Key Holder



Woooww how do you fit so much in the PM- I am trying to use my PM as a daily bag but it is to small for my items!


----------



## Yuki85

My first what’s inside your LV picture [emoji5][emoji5]not that fancy like most of yours[emoji4]


----------



## AllthingsLV

Yuki85 said:


> Woooww how do you fit so much in the PM- I am trying to use my PM as a daily bag but it is to small for my items!



I’m very organized.  I’ve only had the PM for about a month and I’m actually surprised at how much it holds.


----------



## Fi7

Today my PM carried these... wallet, tissues, recycle bag, lss pouch which has all my ‘emergency’ needs


----------



## bh4me

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My *m**e**r**m**a**i**d* obsession is satisfied now... Thank you Tarte
> View attachment 4042047
> View attachment 4042048


Love the bag and these brushes are just fabulous!


----------



## bh4me

Pochette Metis with all kinds of pink today


----------



## Cinnamon718

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My *m**e**r**m**a**i**d* obsession is satisfied now... Thank you Tarte
> View attachment 4042047
> View attachment 4042048



Whenever I see fish tails without the mermaid body it always makes me think...how do you know its a mermaid and not a tuna fish?  But I do love the rainbow colors...


----------



## JLVover93

Lee said:


> This thread is a continuation of the previous thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/whats-inside-your-lv-414095.html
> 
> Please share and thank you!


Inside of my Favorite MM- TP15, clés, 6 key holder and sunnies in dust bag and a random lip balm


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bh4me said:


> Love the bag and these brushes are just fabulous!


Thanks babe
We're Transatlantic twins!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Inside my Neverfull PM


----------



## pmburk

Everything inside my Horizontal Lockit - pouch from Neverfull MM (pharmaceuticals, hand sanitizer, hygiene products), Toiletry 15 (cosmetics), Clemence wallet, 6-key holder, cles, Tom Ford glasses & sunglasses. Please excuse the cat hair on my glasses case -  my cat was being affectionate & rubbing her face all over my glasses case just before I took this picture.


----------



## frzsri

General Election day in my country today. Took Summer Trunk TP26 out


----------



## katiel00

pmburk said:


> Everything inside my Horizontal Lockit - pouch from Neverfull MM (pharmaceuticals, hand sanitizer, hygiene products), Toiletry 15 (cosmetics), Clemence wallet, 6-key holder, cles, Tom Ford glasses & sunglasses. Please excuse the cat hair on my glasses case -  my cat was being affectionate & rubbing her face all over my glasses case just before I took this picture.



My first LV was a Horizontal Lockit... this picture brings back fond memories [emoji5]


----------



## noahhoke

This picture was taken on my trip to Costa Rica this past March.  Inside my Neverfull GM DE I have, my Surface Pro tablet, Ray-Ban RB 3025 Black Aviators, Ray-Ban RB4253 Double-Bridged Sunglasses, a Mad Libs book, Peeled Snacks, Voss Artisan Water, a Jo Malone Gift Box (picked something up for Mother during a layover!), my Neverfull Pochette with my passport, ID, cash, credit card, etc.  Inside the pocket of the Neverfull, I have my secondary pair of Ray-Bans (as you can see), my Skagen Signatur Chronograph watch, Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Lock It Bracelet, Hermes Orange and Gold Clic bracelet, and other things like coins, a pen or two, chapstick, etc.  I love this Neverfull to death, and I am looking into purchasing a Neverfull MM Monogram for school.  The GM is too big to be a daily bag for just a few notebooks and my laptop!


----------



## Love4MK

frzsri said:


> View attachment 4061970
> View attachment 4061971
> 
> 
> General Election day in my country today. Took Summer Trunk TP26 out



I love everything about this!


----------



## CocoaBean5291

*love this thread lol here is what is in my Neverfull MM *


----------



## Poochie231080

Love the pochette voyage split


----------



## Jodiehc90

CocoaBean5291 said:


> *love this thread lol here is what is in my Neverfull MM *


So neat and organized! Love it!


----------



## ChicagoJess

CocoaBean5291 said:


> *love this thread lol here is what is in my Neverfull MM *



Which organizer & color do you have? It looks like a great color match, and I need one for my GM


----------



## CocoaBean5291

ChicagoJess said:


> Which organizer & color do you have? It looks like a great color match, and I need one for my GM



The color is spot on & fits a lot in it.


----------



## LadyBond

This is my 1st DA bag with a RB interior. I ordered samorga the day after I bought this bag. But I am not waiting for the samorga to arrive because I am so excited to use this baby! 
What’s inside my Delightful PM?
Makeup Pouch
ZCP
Key pouch
Sunglasses
Cactus coin purse


----------



## PurseAddict728

What’s inside my Delightful (which I have enjoyed carrying again lately!):

Zippy wallet DE

Mini Pochette Accessoires in DE

Pochette Accessoires in DE with a long strap (inside of this: key pouch in mono, Kleenex, gum, Bastia coin purse, hand sanitizer, Maui Jim soft cloth)

Maui Jim sunglasses

Oakley sunglasses in soft cloth

Hand cream

Keys

Pens in the big pocket 

Cat coin purse

Whew, I think that’s everything - what a mess. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JLP2006

I snapped this photo since this was my first day carrying my new bag.  I never really thought about how many LV accessories I carry regularly inside my bag. 

So today inside my new Neo Noe:
Empreinte Emilie Wallet (I just switched to this from my Christmas Animation Zippy)
Empreinte Key pouch (I use this for quick access cards like license and bank cards)
Damier Cles: key fob for hubby's car
Vernis key holder: my car key fob and other keys
Christmas Animation MP: nail file, hand cream, Aleve, lip balm, hand sanitizer
Checkbook and pen (yes, I still carry an old school checkbook even though I don't use it often LOL)
Athleta pouch: holding my ear buds 
Sunglasses
And not pictured since I was using it to take the pic: my iPhone


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Inside MP: my new Rosalie in Azur/RB, 4 Key holder in Mono Multicolour, DIOR Addict gloss, mini lotion pot and gum


----------



## Aoifs

My speedy 25 holds a lot... Too much in fact [emoji28]

Pochette accessoires: makeup & medicines

Zippy coin purse for cards

Cles holding cash

6 key ring holder 

Raybans in soft pouch

Second half of strap in a pouch in case I want to go crossbody


----------



## Aoifs

JLP2006 said:


> I snapped this photo since this was my first day carrying my new bag.  I never really thought about how many LV accessories I carry regularly inside my bag.
> 
> So today inside my new Neo Noe:
> Empreinte Emilie Wallet (I just switched to this from my Christmas Animation Zippy)
> Empreinte Key pouch (I use this for quick access cards like license and bank cards)
> Damier Cles: key fob for hubby's car
> Vernis key holder: my car key fob and other keys
> Christmas Animation MP: nail file, hand cream, Aleve, lip balm, hand sanitizer
> Checkbook and pen (yes, I still carry an old school checkbook even though I don't use it often LOL)
> Athleta pouch: holding my ear buds
> Sunglasses
> And not pictured since I was using it to take the pic: my iPhone [emoji2]


Love your bag charm. Great colours and looks so soft! We are bag twins [emoji4]


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my trunk clutch: kabuki Victorine wallet, Chanel sunglasses, Balenciaga coin purse or zippy coin and car keys. iPhone plus could also fit but it’s tight.


----------



## Poochie231080

Yes they all fit inside...


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Neverfull today with NF pouch, sunglasses case, toiletry pouch 19, zippy multicartes, Damier Ebene mini pochette, and the amarante vernis cles.


----------



## pennyrog

PurseAddict728 said:


> What’s inside my Delightful (which I have enjoyed carrying again lately!):
> 
> Zippy wallet DE
> 
> Mini Pochette Accessoires in DE
> 
> Pochette Accessoires in DE with a long strap (inside of this: key pouch in mono, Kleenex, gum, Bastia coin purse, hand sanitizer, Maui Jim soft cloth)
> 
> Maui Jim sunglasses
> 
> Oakley sunglasses in soft cloth
> 
> Hand cream
> 
> Keys
> 
> Pens in the big pocket
> 
> Cat coin purse
> 
> Whew, I think that’s everything - what a mess. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4067839
> View attachment 4067840


Gold Bond hand cream is the best!!!!


----------



## PurseAddict728

pennyrog said:


> Gold Bond hand cream is the best!!!!


Yesss! It's the only thing that works on my hands!


----------



## My_vo

loving my new speedy 25 Bandouliere in monogram


----------



## mak1203

My_vo said:


> View attachment 4081311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new speedy 25 Bandouliere in monogram


This bag just makes me   Love everything about it and how you can fit a lot of items.


----------



## Bagologist

Using my Mini Pochette as a cosmetics bag at the moment.  Gonna have to take some stuff out since it's a little bulky at the top. 

Dior Diorshow Mascara
Dior Lip Glow Pomade
Christian Louboutin Lipstick
CHANEL Nail Polish
Carmex
Bath & Body Works PocketBac
Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming Mini Perfume
NARS Blush
Palladio rice paper


----------



## BlueCherry

Bagologist said:


> Using my Mini Pochette as a cosmetics bag at the moment.  Gonna have to take some stuff out since it's a little bulky at the top.
> 
> Dior Diorshow Mascara
> Dior Lip Glow Pomade
> Christian Louboutin Lipstick
> CHANEL Nail Polish
> Carmex
> Bath & Body Works PocketBac
> Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming Mini Perfume
> NARS Blush
> Palladio rice paper
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081930
> View attachment 4081931
> View attachment 4081932



Wow it is well packed  

I switched from a small bottle of hand sanitiser to individually wrapped ones, I keep two in my MP and top up from a box of 100 I got from Amazon as required. It saved quite a bit of space.


----------



## Poochie231080

Inside my metis infrarouge


----------



## fyn72

Wimb today


----------



## BlueCherry

fyn72 said:


> Wimb today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082703



Gorgeous bag and accessories, the brown and pale pink look so pretty together


----------



## absolutpink

fyn72 said:


> Wimb today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082703



So gorgeous!


----------



## fyn72

Just received the Saintonge and put all this inside! [emoji7] love it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

My_vo said:


> View attachment 4081311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new speedy 25 Bandouliere in monogram


Hi bag twin I have my Speedy B 25 just waiting to go out. I love your whole collection there.
May I ask how you tied the scarf? I tied mine on one side of the handle.
Thanks


----------



## Bagologist

I'm about to switch bags for a moment but not before I do a what's in my vernis turquoise Alma BB; my favorite spring/summer bag. 

CHANEL O Case (using as a wallet)
Mon Monogram Mini Pochette (using as a beauty bag)
Makeup
Tile
Coupons
iPhone X Folio Case
Fendi Bag Bug
6 Key Holder
Bath & Body Works Mist
Airpods
Surgical Mask


----------



## jellenp32

fyn72 said:


> Just received the Saintonge and put all this inside! [emoji7] love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083218


Love it!!!


----------



## kellycsey5

So this happened.....why I just don't even know but I should have known I would never leave my wallet out like this  A bit of fun and certainly had me laughing!


----------



## Poochie231080

WIMB today


----------



## kcmo

Poochie231080 said:


> WIMB today



Do you use your toiletry 26 as a clutch? If so, how do you like it? I’m considering one though they’re so tough to find.


----------



## Poochie231080

kcmo said:


> Do you use your toiletry 26 as a clutch? If so, how do you like it? I’m considering one though they’re so tough to find.



I do but i still prefer Pochette Voyage as it is a lot sturdier, keeps its shape and the base stays flat but TP26 is a great size for daily stuffs


----------



## kcmo

Poochie231080 said:


> I do but i still prefer Pochette Voyage as it is a lot sturdier, keeps its shape and the base stays flat but TP26 is a great size for daily stuffs



I’d never heard of this but just looked it up. Thx!


----------



## clumsiest

just the usual, everyday stuff; sunglasses, lip balm, an umbrella, my passport, 
EARPHONES, reading glasses, a notebook and ofc my wallet.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

My new baby


----------



## viewwing

sfgiantsgirl said:


> My new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092817
> View attachment 4092818


Wow your pic shows me the rb and rp are quite different colors! Thanks! Enjoy your pink family!


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## sfgiantsgirl

viewwing said:


> Wow your pic shows me the rb and rp are quite different colors! Thanks! Enjoy your pink family!



The RB is a lighter pink but in person, not by much [emoji106]


----------



## BlueCherry

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4093266



Lovely and your sofa is gorgeous too


----------



## Louisgyal37

Dark family


----------



## mak1203

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4093266


You can't go wrong with a Speedy B and a Glam Glow lippie


----------



## PurseAddict728

Louisgyal37 said:


> Dark family
> 
> View attachment 4095339


Lovely collection! I’m a lover of the darks too!


----------



## cwool

Late lunch and shopping with only the essentials in Eva, including Insolence key ring and Brazza


----------



## Poochie231080

Not many for today


----------



## Ruby2s

Louisgyal37 said:


> Dark family
> 
> View attachment 4095339



Lovin everything about this [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Inside my Iena PM — I never get tired of the pink


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Inside my Iena PM — I never get tired of the pink


Everything looks so organized and love the pink!


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Inside my Iena PM — I never get tired of the pink



It’s gorgeous @Iamminda  is that the new ME coin purse I see?


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Everything looks so organized and love the pink!


Thanks so much


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> It’s gorgeous @Iamminda  is that the new ME coin purse I see?


Thanks very much BC .   Yep, got it yesterday (posted it in the June reveals thread, I tagged you, lol).  Can’t believe I finally own an ME item (and a round coin p)


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much BC .   Yep, got it yesterday (posted it in the June reveals thread, I tagged you, lol).  Can’t believe I finally own an ME item (and a round coin p)



Oh wow how exciting   this is seriously cute, I’m so happy for you. It really looks gorgeous in your bag. And I love the lobster clasp, you could just clip it to yourself when you need to as well  



PS. I never see when I’m tagged on the phone app


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Inside my Iena PM — I never get tired of the pink


Congrats I. What a handy & gorgeous new SLG


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats I. What a handy & gorgeous new SLG



Thanks kindly V


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Inside my Iena PM — I never get tired of the pink


Look at all of your pretty SLG's!  Wow, I am so impressed with how organized you are.  You are now my SLG hero, my sweet friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Look at all of your pretty SLG's!  Wow, I am so impressed with how organized you are.  You are now my SLG hero, my sweet friend.



Thanks kindly sweet DM .   The inside of my purse is the only organized part of my life (lol).


----------



## sacha1009

Louisgyal37 said:


> Dark family
> 
> View attachment 4095339


like this..ive been wanting to have pochette..


----------



## Rani

Louisgyal37 said:


> Dark family
> 
> View attachment 4095339


Hi Louisgyal, I love your Dark family! Do you prefer the PM in empreinte to the Montaigne bb?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rani said:


> Hi Louisgyal, I love your Dark family! Do you prefer the PM in empreinte to the Montaigne bb?


Absolutely 100%!!!!
I had the Montaigne bb in noir and  barely used it. Accessing items in the bb was annoying to me, hands kept scraping against the material when reaching in and out and the hardware kept getting in the way. It’s a cute bag and the perfect length crossbody but not functional for me unfortunately...


----------



## Rani

Louisgyal37 said:


> Absolutely 100%!!!!
> I had the Montaigne bb in noir and  barely used it. Accessing items in the bb was annoying to me, hands kept scraping against the material when reaching in and out and the hardware kept getting in the way. It’s a cute bag and the perfect length crossbody but not functional for me unfortunately...


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Inside my Iena PM — I never get tired of the pink


So pretty, and nicely organized!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> So pretty, and nicely organized!!!!!



Thanks very much


----------



## blushnkisses




----------



## mdcx

blushnkisses said:


> View attachment 4101262


Lovely! The Wapiti is so pretty.


----------



## blushnkisses

mdcx said:


> Lovely! The Wapiti is so pretty.


 thanks hun!


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my Duffle Bag:

Mini mini Balenciaga coin in amethyste
Balenciaga Coin purse with rose gold hw (not sure of color)
LV Victorine wallet in Freesia
LV Kusama keychain
Mason Pearson small hairbrush
Gucci glasses
iPhone 8 plus not pictured


----------



## mdcx

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Duffle Bag:
> 
> Mini mini Balenciaga coin in amethyste
> Balenciaga Coin purse with rose gold hw (not sure of color)
> LV Victorine wallet in Freesia
> LV Kusama keychain
> Mason Pearson small hairbrush
> Gucci glasses
> iPhone 8 plus not pictured
> 
> View attachment 4102294


Pretty. I thought your bag was a Bento Box at first glance:


----------



## melovepurse

mdcx said:


> Pretty. I thought your bag was a Bento Box at first glance:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102306



It does!! Really wanted the Bento Box too, missed out! I think the Duffle can hold a bit more...


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> Inside my Iena PM — I never get tired of the pink



Pretty! What do you put in your 3 different cles? You carry all 3?


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Pretty! What do you put in your 3 different cles? You carry all 3?


Thanks .  I carry all three canvas cles every day.  The three of them along with my ZCP make up my “full wallet”.   I put cash and coins in my ZCP.  Then one cles holds my essential cards (driver license, insurance card, main credit card), another cles holds my non-essential cards (library card, dept store credit cards) and the third one holds my gift cards, Starbucks cards, reward cards.  This way, it is easy for me to downsize to a smaller purse for an event such as a football game (just grab my ZCP and the cles with my main cards).  And I use an extra cles (in this case, the RB one) to hold my receipts.  Some might find this method to be excessive but I get to enjoy all my cles this way.


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I carry all three canvas cles every day.  The three of them along with my ZCP make up my “full wallet”.   I put cash and coins in my ZCP.  Then one cles holds my essential cards (driver license, insurance card, main credit card), another cles holds my non-essential cards (library card, dept store credit cards) and the third one holds my gift cards, Starbucks cards, reward cards.  This way, it is easy for me to downsize to a smaller purse for an event such as a football game (just grab my ZCP and the cles with my main cards).  And I use an extra cles (in this case, the RB one) to hold my receipts.  Some might find this method to be excessive but I get to enjoy all my cles this way.


That's a good way to use them all! And a good idea being able to grab just one with the main cards when you need too.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I carry all three canvas cles every day.  The three of them along with my ZCP make up my “full wallet”.   I put cash and coins in my ZCP.  Then one cles holds my essential cards (driver license, insurance card, main credit card), another cles holds my non-essential cards (library card, dept store credit cards) and the third one holds my gift cards, Starbucks cards, reward cards.  This way, it is easy for me to downsize to a smaller purse for an event such as a football game (just grab my ZCP and the cles with my main cards).  And I use an extra cles (in this case, the RB one) to hold my receipts.  Some might find this method to be excessive but I get to enjoy all my cles this way.



This is brilliant [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> This is brilliant [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thanks very much, my brilliant friend


----------



## Shurasgirl

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4093266


I love the Tesla key!


----------



## Poochie231080

What’s in my LV Pochette Malle Reverse


----------



## mdcx

Poochie231080 said:


> What’s in my LV Pochette Malle Reverse


I love that Epi Envelope Clutch. Which colour is that?


----------



## Poochie231080

mdcx said:


> I love that Epi Envelope Clutch. Which colour is that?


It wasn't a retail product, but the invitation envelope from fashion show...no idea what color that is...came with matching card holder


----------



## mdcx

Poochie231080 said:


> It wasn't a retail product, but the invitation envelope from fashion show...no idea what color that is...came with matching card holder


Oh it's lovely!


----------



## Poochie231080

mdcx said:


> Oh it's lovely!



Thank you! Better pics below


----------



## mdcx

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you! Better pics below


Thank you for the photos! It's like a black version of the denim epi!


----------



## Hollie91999

Caissa hobo with her goodies.  I love mixing prints.


----------



## Fierymo

Seriously, do I need all this in my bag? [emoji1] 



Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

All my slg’s in my unique azur piece [emoji177]


----------



## OperaCake

Going out for shopping soon. I have so many SLGs from different brands and today is the turn for these ones in my Pochette Metis Rose Bruyere .


----------



## ClassicJ

Wellllll...tbh, I’m not driving so


----------



## ClassicJ

Sorry I have no patience for loading loading loading lol


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollie91999 said:


> Caissa hobo with her goodies.  I love mixing prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114761


Love this! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yogamamaloves

fyn72 said:


> Just received the Saintonge and put all this inside! [emoji7] love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083218



How you enjoying the little Mahina coin purse?  It’s so pretty. Can you fit much into it?


----------



## fyn72

yogamamaloves said:


> How you enjoying the little Mahina coin purse?  It’s so pretty. Can you fit much into it?


Hi! Yes I adore it! I use it everyday now, my favorite wallet! my large wallets are away in their dustbags haha. Fits in any of my bags so rarely change. I sit my cards in the middle, don't usually carry many notes but just fold when I do, and the coin compartment is easy to access


----------



## yogamamaloves

fyn72 said:


> Hi! Yes I adore it! I use it everyday now, my favorite wallet! my large wallets are away in their dustbags haha. Fits in any of my bags so rarely change. I sit my cards in the middle, don't usually carry many notes but just fold when I do, and the coin compartment is easy to access



This is awesome to hear!  I currently use an empreinte cles for my small wallet. I actually no longer use a long wallet since and sold them all. Even thought of getting another empreinte cles for color variety but maybe I will get this coin purse instead. I mean you have both. What is your favorite between the two?  I assume you had the empreinte first?  Also what is the color of the coin purse?


----------



## SapphireGem

ClassicJ said:


> Sorry I have no patience for loading loading loading lol



I [emoji173]️ the contents of your bag!


----------



## ClassicJ

SapphireGem said:


> I [emoji173]️ the contents of your bag!
> View attachment 4118723



So good with Crystal Light!


----------



## Hollie91999

Neverfull with her goodies today


----------



## cheidel

DE NF GM, all items nice and secure!


----------



## vintagelv18

cheidel said:


> DE NF GM, all items nice and secure!


Where did you get that zippered bag organizer? I would love one for my NF MM in DA!


----------



## cheidel

vintagelv18 said:


> Where did you get that zippered bag organizer? I would love one for my NF MM in DA!


Thanks!  I got the zipped organizer from pursebling.com.  It comes in 12 colors!  Mine is the extra jumbo size, and I got the red and royal blue.


----------



## Poochie231080

My companions for today


----------



## vintagelv18

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  I got the zipped organizer from pursebling.com.  It comes in 12 colors!  Mine is the extra jumbo size, and I got the red and royal blue.



Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

Wimb [emoji177]


----------



## myluvofbags

fyn72 said:


> Wimb [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129326


I just love this picture with all your pretties


----------



## fyn72

myluvofbags said:


> I just love this picture with all your pretties



Aww tee hee [emoji5] thank you!


----------



## BlueCherry

fyn72 said:


> Wimb [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129326



Totally gorgeous [emoji173]️

I have big bags with very little inside too [emoji4]


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Inside my Iena PM — I never get tired of the pink


IM, I love everything!  Your beautiful Iena and all these glorious SLGs!    Such a pretty picture.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> DE NF GM, all items nice and secure!


I sight your favourite organiser within!


----------



## Kansashalo

fyn72 said:


> Wimb [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129326


Sorry to be nosy  but what do you keep in your Neverfull pouch?  Mine collects dust for the most part so I'm always looking for inspiration from those who use it.


----------



## fyn72

Kansashalo said:


> Sorry to be nosy  but what do you keep in your Neverfull pouch?  Mine collects dust for the most part so I'm always looking for inspiration from those who use it.



Hi, I don’t always use it but I had a small pack of tissues and a compact mirror and earphones. A few receipts also. As a clutch input my empreinte key pouch as a small wallet, makeup compact and a lipstick with my 6 key holder and phone


----------



## Kansashalo

fyn72 said:


> Hi, I don’t always use it but I had a small pack of tissues and a compact mirror and earphones. A few receipts also. As a clutch input my empreinte key pouch as a small wallet, makeup compact and a lipstick with my 6 key holder and phone


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## catsinthebag

cheidel said:


> DE NF GM, all items nice and secure!



Do you mind sharing who makes the zipped organizer? I could really use one of those!


----------



## catsinthebag

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  I got the zipped organizer from pursebling.com.  It comes in 12 colors!  Mine is the extra jumbo size, and I got the red and royal blue.



Nevermind, just saw you already answered!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Saumur 30 with all my things


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

NeoNoe with all my daily essentials. Mini pochette holds my touch-up makeup. Empreinte key pouch has my key fob in main compartment, license/debit/credit in the zipper compartment, ebene key pouch has my other cards—insurance/loyalty/etc, sunglasses, and my Medium agenda that I cannot live without.


----------



## Jteach7

juicygirl82 said:


> my most loved bag of 2016....
> View attachment 3571565
> 
> -chanel small quilted wallet in lambskin
> -korres lip butter in jasmine
> -korres body butter in jasmine
> -chloe perfume
> -nars lipgloss in turkish delight
> -ysl lipstick in #1
> -charlotte tilbury lipstick in kim k.w.
> -mac blot powder
> -id badge and book for clinicals
> -dita sunglasses
> -iphone 7
> -bmw key fob
> -house keys


That’s hysterical! Your contents are almost identical to what I carry. NARS Turkish delight is one of my fave pale pink glosses! I’m a makeup junkie too. My friend has gotten me into Chanel eye shadows. We’re both into makeup and can spend hours in Sephora! Lol! I love your mm LV. I almost bought the pm for my sister today but I think it’s too small. This is the medium sized Neverfull right? I love the white more than the brown, but my sister likes either one. I’ll only buy from a seller with a receipt or return policy in the US, not Japan. If I had to return it for being fake, it would probably cost a fortune. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Bingz

Difficult to see the contents inside the bag itself, as it's black interior with black organisers and generally I just like black/dark coloured items  so I've taken another pic with items outside the bag


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Bingz said:


> Difficult to see the contents inside the bag itself, as it's black interior with black organisers and generally I just like black/dark coloured items  so I've taken another pic with items outside the bag
> 
> View attachment 4138676
> 
> View attachment 4138677


We’re bag twins!


----------



## Bingz

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> We’re bag twins!


Yes we are!!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

CocoaBean5291 said:


> *love this thread lol here is what is in my Neverfull MM *


what organizer is this and what color? Im looking for one for my LV with the pink interior


----------



## Kansashalo

I love this thread. I keep seeing accessories I have that I'm not using, so you all give me inspiration.


----------



## OperaLVer

tPF newbie here! Love this thread. Here’s my current work bag:



LV Monogram Cabas Mezzo
Apple 9.7” iPad Pro
Apple Pencil
Umbrella
Pencil case - holds my Pilot Frixion clicker pens
Pill box
Coach wallet
Beats Solo3 Wireless headphones in Matte Gold
Pouch Holds chapstick in an attempt to not leave them everywhere
LV Multicolor Noir Grenade Key Cles (teenaged me would be so excited to know I finally got one after years of lusting after the multicolored SLGs)
Kate Spade Desert Muse Rabbit Poly - holds ear buds, thumb drives, and other cords (I pet it every time I pull it out. Sooooooooo fluffy! )
Warby Parker Nancy sunglasses in Rose Crystal
LV Monogram 6 Key Holder
Apple 13” MacBook Pro
Taking the photo: iPhone X with Rifle Paper Company case in Clear Tapestry


----------



## faded264

I feel like my accessories rarely change!  I’m still using the same bag and accessories I have for a while, but they make me happy


----------



## Poochie231080

What’s inside my petite malle, extreme downsizing


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4138285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeoNoe with all my daily essentials. Mini pochette holds my touch-up makeup. Empreinte key pouch has my key fob in main compartment, license/debit/credit in the zipper compartment, ebene key pouch has my other cards—insurance/loyalty/etc, sunglasses, and my Medium agenda that I cannot live without.



How are you liking the medium agenda? I’m thinking of getting a really pretty agenda and an LV one is so special but I don’t know how it looks inside, what type of agenda is it? Do you need to buy the notepapers that are in the agenda separately?


----------



## Bags_4_life

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> How are you liking the medium agenda? I’m thinking of getting a really pretty agenda and an LV one is so special but I don’t know how it looks inside, what type of agenda is it? Do you need to buy the notepapers that are in the agenda separately?


Try the agenda club, tons of info and pictures, search for mm
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-agenda-club.43043/


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Bags_4_life said:


> Try the agenda club, tons of info and pictures, search for mm
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-agenda-club.43043/



Thank you, this is going to be super helpful


----------



## Louisgyal37

Love the Favorite for quick errands...


----------



## sbuxaddict

Louisgyal37 said:


> Love the Favorite for quick errands...
> View attachment 4153348
> View attachment 4153347


So pretty! Love the DA for this purse.
How do you like your Chanel key holder?


----------



## Louisgyal37

sbuxaddict said:


> So pretty! Love the DA for this purse.
> How do you like your Chanel key holder?


It’s actually my favorite and most used slg. I thought the back pocket would stretch out over time but it’s stayed flush and tight and I stuff that thing with folded bills and receipts on a dime. I would buy it again in a heartbeat. Had it for about 3 years now. Expensive but well worth the money....


----------



## sbuxaddict

Louisgyal37 said:


> It’s actually my favorite and most used slg. I thought the back pocket would stretch out over time but it’s stayed flush and tight and I stuff that thing with folded bills and receipts on a dime. I would buy it again in a heartbeat. Had it for about 3 years now. Expensive but well worth the money....


Thank you! So happy you are loving it  such a cute item!


----------



## ipsum

Foralldel92 said:


> View attachment 4025339


Love your ostrich.


----------



## Poochie231080

A little over half full


----------



## sbuxaddict

Poochie231080 said:


> A little over half full


The infra rouge is so stunning!


----------



## viewwing

Poochie231080 said:


> A little over half full


That’s a lot you cram in there!


----------



## Rachel109

Here's my workhorse of a Neverfull MM.  I have my work badge, keys, and mints in the pocket. Then I have a silly cosmetic bag that has Minnie Mouse on it which I bought because it reminds me of my much younger the sister who loves Minnie, as well as my wallet, sunglasses case, and then bananas and almonds, because I'm pregnant and always hungry lol [emoji39]


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> How are you liking the medium agenda? I’m thinking of getting a really pretty agenda and an LV one is so special but I don’t know how it looks inside, what type of agenda is it? Do you need to buy the notepapers that are in the agenda separately?


I love it and use it every single day! This year was my first year owning it and I splurged for the LV agenda pages. Definitely not necessary and very easy to find cheap and beautiful pages to fit this size. Super easy to make it work for anything you need. Look up the Agenda Club under the LV Clubhouse and YouTube has some excellent videos as well. I started with the PM and its too small to be practical but the MM is perfect


----------



## Poochie231080

What fits inside a cannes reverse


----------



## Isis23

These items fit inside the Boite Chapeau Souple; Mini Pochette, ZCP, sun glasses, tissues, shopping bag, EOS Lip Balm, brush. card case. My phone also fits and it is still room left.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Poochie231080 said:


> What fits inside a cannes reverse



Where did you got the pouch from? [emoji7]


----------



## Poochie231080

BleuSaphir said:


> Where did you got the pouch from? [emoji7]



I bought it in Daiso Singapore when I went to visit my sister haha....it was cute and cheap!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Belgian22

My Retiro PM [emoji175]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I'm travelling soon and wanted to see what fit in my PM when stuffed to the max. I prefer to travel with at least 2 'fashion bags' to mix and match so am including my YSL blogger bag - or counting 3 bags with MP used as a clutch. Everything you see with Passport and iPhone in zipper pocket, iPad mini in back slip pocket.

Option A:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Option B with MP with cardholder/cles inside & 2 Dior glosses:
	

		
			
		

		
	



I was surprised that it looks unaltered when stuffed this full and still closes easily


----------



## Sopu

How is it possible to fit all that stuff. In my bag the middle compartment is so narrow from the bottom that I wonder if it is not right.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sopu said:


> How is it possible to fit all that stuff. In my bag the middle compartment is so narrow from the bottom that I wonder if it is not right.


This is so wrong
I wouldn't usually respond to something like this but it's pretty funny that you're questioning my honesty


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Since we can't upload videos, here's my proof:
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
There's the sunglass case in the front too


----------



## Sopu

I am so sorry, my English is so poor. I did not mean that I don't believe you. I am worried that my bag is wrongly maid.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sopu said:


> I am so sorry, my English is so poor. I did not mean that I don't believe you. I am worried that my bag is wrongly maid.


It's oK. I hope my pics helped you at least


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sopu said:


> How is it possible to fit all that stuff. In my bag the middle compartment is so narrow from the bottom that I wonder if it is not right.


Can you show us what your bag looks like along with the inside.


----------



## BeaYork

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It's oK. I hope my pics helped you at least




Lol. I’m always impressed with how much the Pouchette Metis fits, especially when you’re strategic.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I'm travelling soon and wanted to see what fit in my PM when stuffed to the max. I prefer to travel with at least 2 'fashion bags' to mix and match so am including my YSL blogger bag - or counting 3 bags with MP used as a clutch. Everything you see with Passport and iPhone in zipper pocket, iPad mini in back slip pocket.
> 
> Option A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171636
> View attachment 4171637
> 
> 
> Option B with MP with cardholder/cles inside & 2 Dior glosses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171638
> 
> I was surprised that it looks unaltered when stuffed this full and still closes easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171639
> View attachment 4171644



Wow, it can fit a lot — what a great bag for travel. Thanks for sharing.  Gorgeous SLGs (I am especially in love with your rose litchi key pouch ).  Have a great trip V


----------



## BeaYork

Less strategic and color coordinated, but ready for the daily grind.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Sopu said:


> How is it possible to fit all that stuff. In my bag the middle compartment is so narrow from the bottom that I wonder if it is not right.


is ur PM canvas?


----------



## LVforValentine

I always think about taking a pic after I swap my stuff out but since I took this for the TP thread in the clubhouse I might as well share here. I'm always amazed how much this holds. 
Includes: hand cream, lip stick, bepanthol (if anyone knows where I can buy this in Canada please tell me), compact, cles, card holder, bastia, case for headphones and charger, MP with loads of crap I never actually need. Oh and my phone of course.


----------



## Sopu

tua said:


> is ur PM canvas?


It is black leather.


----------



## Grande Latte

LVforValentine said:


> I always think about taking a pic after I swap my stuff out but since I took this for the TP thread in the clubhouse I might as well share here. I'm always amazed how much this holds.
> Includes: hand cream, lip stick, bepanthol (if anyone knows where I can buy this in Canada please tell me), compact, cles, card holder, bastia, case for headphones and charger, MP with loads of crap I never actually need. Oh and my phone of course.
> View attachment 4178384



Wow. You're lucky you got your hands on this toiletry pouch. It's SO cute.


----------



## LVforValentine

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. You're lucky you got your hands on this toiletry pouch. It's SO cute.


I lucked out and got someone at customer service that was willing to track one down for me after stalking it online with no success. I've never been a huge fan of the screen printed stuff but this really makes my heart sing every time I take it out.


----------



## Stephanie Drenka

A look at what I keep inside my Pochette Metis.


----------



## Poochie231080

All fits inside


----------



## Sparklett22

Mine is particularly heavy today with the iPad


----------



## Luxlynx

Todays have to have with me.


----------



## Grande Latte

Today I carried the minimum.


----------



## electrickelly

Speedy 25 is only half filled with more than I need to last me through the day. Still constantly amazed at how much she can hold.


----------



## sparksflyy

Grande Latte said:


> Today I carried the minimum.
> View attachment 4187225



oh my  gosh your phone!!!!!  that's a throw back, i love it!


----------



## Grande Latte

sparksflyy said:


> oh my  gosh your phone!!!!!  that's a throw back, i love it!


 I own an iPhone like everyone else, then I still keep this old blinged out mobile just for private calls. Yeah, I'm totally old school. Sometimes I wonder how you guys take pics of your goodies and have an iPhone in the pic. Do you guys have more than one phone too?


----------



## LaLex

Tomorow i'm going back to formation so I leave my kenzo pouch for my neverfull ! Oh my god I fogot I love this bag !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Grande Latte said:


> Sometimes I wonder how you guys take pics of your goodies and have an iPhone in the pic. Do you guys have more than one phone too?


Im curious about that too, I’m thinking they’re standing in front of a mirror. D/k


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LaLex said:


> Tomorow i'm going back to formation so I leave my kenzo pouch for my neverfull ! Oh my god I fogot I love this bag !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188512
> View attachment 4188513


I love the look of your NF. I just purchased a NF MM DE last week. Haven’t t taken her out yet. It’s been raining here a lot.


----------



## dotty8

Grande Latte said:


> I own an iPhone like everyone else, then I still keep this old blinged out mobile just for private calls. Yeah, I'm totally old school. Sometimes I wonder how you guys take pics of your goodies and have an iPhone in the pic. Do you guys have more than one phone too?



They probably take the picture with a camera  Or with their spouse's phone etc.


----------



## shayna07

Happy Monogram Monday! Here’s what’s inside my Palm Springs Mini Backpack!


----------



## ChiLV

What's inside my Porte-Documents Voyage!


----------



## Grande Latte

Haha. This thread is fun. Here's one from today. I actually enjoy placing these items and taking a "display" photo!!! Put it another way, I'm simply in love with my new clemence wallet.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Alma BB. DE. 








Kate Spade readers, iPhone 7 Plus (empty Kate Spade phone case because I’m taking a picture lol), Gucci card holder which I put all my change and bills in, Burberry card case which I put all my CC cards in, LV key pouch which I have my car key and license/reg/ins.card (I would hang this outside), coach pouch which I usually hang outside where I have all my store keybobs in, Gucci key case (house keys -3), and coach foldable tote which I keep in my bag all the time.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Whats in my Odeon?
Sarah Wallet
Gucci sunglasses
Rae Dunn monthly planner


----------



## Grande Latte

Last one. No more posts from me for a while. I need to cut out my LV SLG obsession. Super nerdy day today.


----------



## Iamminda

Grande Latte said:


> Last one. No more posts from me for a while. I need to cut out my LV SLG obsession. Super nerdy day today.
> View attachment 4195188



Please don’t stop — keep these fun posts coming !  Btw, I got the same magazine on my counter — Go Bears!!


----------



## Miso5oup

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I'm travelling soon and wanted to see what fit in my PM when stuffed to the max. ]



Hi, I want to buy a PM too but stuffing that much must be heavy, no?

Im debating the PM or speedy 25 in empreinte...


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Miso5oup said:


> Hi, I want to buy a PM too but stuffing that much must be heavy, no?
> 
> Im debating the PM or speedy 25 in empreinte...


i have PM, speedy 25 DA and speedy 25 em. i wore my PM overseas and hated it, first thing i did when i came back was to sell it off. speedy em will be quite heavy as a travel bag so my personal preference would be to go for a canvas speedy!


----------



## Rani

Firstfullsteps said:


> i have PM, speedy 25 DA and speedy 25 em. i wore my PM overseas and hated it, first thing i did when i came back was to sell it off. speedy em will be quite heavy as a travel bag so my personal preference would be to go for a canvas speedy!


Was your pm mono or empreinte?


----------



## bccgal

Switching from the Babylone Chain BB . Miss Speedy B needs some love too.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Alma BB. DE.
> 
> View attachment 4191647
> 
> View attachment 4191645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191646
> 
> Kate Spade readers, iPhone 7 Plus (empty Kate Spade phone case because I’m taking a picture lol), Gucci card holder which I put all my change and bills in, Burberry card case which I put all my CC cards in, LV key pouch which I have my car key and license/reg/ins.card (I would hang this outside), coach pouch which I usually hang outside where I have all my store keybobs in, Gucci key case (house keys -3), and coach foldable tote which I keep in my bag all the time.


Wow, always surprised at how much everyone can fit into their Alma... Maybe the Epi is stiffer or something but I can only fit about half of what you listed.. Lol or I need lessons on how to fit more stuff into my Alma ...


----------



## sparklepony80

Inside my beautiful Speedy 30. The contents don't tend to vary from day to day:

Mono cles pochette with car &house keys attached and my most-used cards inside
Kate Spade ladybug purse holding my earbuds, iPhone cord and mini charger plug
L'Occitane Lavender hand-cream (holy grail favourite hand cream!)
Hydropeptide SPF for re-applying during the day (I'm a Retinol queen...)
Sparkly Tangle Teezer brush
My fashionphile (purchased my Speedy from that site)
Marc Jacobs wallet, I think it's the Classic Q?
Ray Bans (oversized wayfarers which I adore)
Estee Lauder pouch containing makeup, medication, hair ties, floss etc

I usually have my Moleskine planner and a teeny tiny Laurige pencil case too, but they're on my desk upstairs. Also (not pictured because I'm on holidays) during the work week I usually carry a pack of Dettol wipes and a very large bottle of hand sanitiser every day too.


----------



## sparklepony80

Poochie231080 said:


> A little over half full



Infrarouge  So pretty - looking at it just makes me happy. Love your bag!


----------



## LaLex

In my speedy 25 bandoulière :
A pouch with make up
A Vuitton pouch with my papers
A déodorant
A Kate spade coconut money pouch
And my e-cigarette
A glitter Ray ban case

And a cat ? (not sur it fit into the bag)


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Graceful PM. The monogram denim shawl in the dust bag. Using an organizer helps the bag sit up.


----------



## Kmora

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Wow, always surprised at how much everyone can fit into their Alma... Maybe the Epi is stiffer or something but I can only fit about half of what you listed.. Lol or I need lessons on how to fit more stuff into my Alma ...



I fully agree! I also have an epi Alma BB and can barely fit essentials and definitely not as much as I see in pictures here. 

I don’t want to over stuff an epi bag because it feels like the epi can get wrinkles from that.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Kmora said:


> I fully agree! I also have an epi Alma BB and can barely fit essentials and definitely not as much as I see in pictures here.
> 
> I don’t want to over stuff an epi bag because it feels like the epi can get wrinkles from that.


Lol, I think we need lessons!


----------



## Hatfield1313

I’ve never posted one of these but what the heck... Just got this organizer from Amazon although I was so determined to never use one and I actually love it.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

What's in my Taiga Porte Document Voyage PM (in Noir, according to LV, but it is definitely a Navy Blue).

Toiletry 19 - mini first aid kit (hand sanitiser, lip balm, tooth floss, tissues, wet towelettes you get at the restaurant, Panadol, cold and flu tablets, hay fever tablets, bandaids, etc., etc.) 
Toiletry 15 - junk draw (reusable shopping tote, DA cles to hold my mini tech items), small mirror, this pen thing that my mum got me to remove stains, more mini towelettes, some tissues and a couple bandaids)
Monogram Cles - store and loyalty cards
DE Cles - my keys to my house and office
Le Specs Sunglasses case - Sunglasses (duh)
Gucci Cardholder - my wallet 
Portable battery pack 

Not pictured my iPhone (used to take the image)


----------



## sera3m45

Inside my graceful pm:
Clemence wallet
Prada sunglasses
Mini pochette 
Key cles


----------



## for3v3rz

In my PM today.


----------



## Melfontana

Waiting at the orthodontist with my daughter


----------



## Fierymo

Shades of red in my Sofia coppola MM in Jasper


----------



## ubdental

Hello, can anyone recommend bag insert/organizer for a LV Bastille messenger bag? thanks


----------



## ubdental

Melfontana said:


> Waiting at the orthodontist with my daughter
> View attachment 4216336


Hi, what is your bag organizer? Thanks


----------



## Melfontana

ubdental said:


> Hi, what is your bag organizer? Thanks



I purchased it on Amazon


----------



## Firstfullsteps

In my Clapton today:
Capucines wallet
Key Cles
Mini pochette
Eco shopper 
Tissues 
lip products, sanitizer and hand cream in the middle pocket
IPhone and some cards at the back slip pocket


----------



## Grande Latte

Too tired. Can't sleep. This was what was inside my bag today/ yesterday. The bare minimal. Lately I challenge myself on how little I can carry. The ZCP is a wonderful little treasure. I'm in the process of stuffing it and hence breaking it in.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

LaLex said:


> Tomorow i'm going back to formation so I leave my kenzo pouch for my neverfull ! Oh my god I fogot I love this bag !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188512
> View attachment 4188513


so cute.  I love your Lego Princess Leia minifigure (fyi I have a storm trooper.lol)


----------



## EveyB

for3v3rz said:


> In my PM today.
> 
> View attachment 4215871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215872


Hi, would you mind telling me what the small green pouch is? I thought it was Longchamp, but couldn’t find it. Thanks!


----------



## for3v3rz

EveyB said:


> Hi, would you mind telling me what the small green pouch is? I thought it was Longchamp, but couldn’t find it. Thanks!


You are right. Is the longchamp coin purse. Is so compact and fits so much, plus light weight.  https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-coin-purse/3182161


----------



## EveyB

for3v3rz said:


> You are right. Is the longchamp coin purse. Is so compact and fits so much, plus light weight.  https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-coin-purse/3182161


Thank you! This is so cute!


----------



## Poochie231080

WIMB yesterday


----------



## Bagologist

Vernis Felicie in Amarante


----------



## miumiu2046

Bagologist said:


> Vernis Felicie in Amarante
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230190



Didn’t think the Felicie would fit so much!!! [emoji79]


----------



## Bagologist

miumiu2046 said:


> Didn’t think the Felicie would fit so much!!! [emoji79]


I've been having a time trying to figure out what fits and what doesn't without compromising the structure of the bag. It really is all in how it's packed.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4232234



Pink makes me happy — and this picture of your gorgeous PM certainly makes me smile


----------



## ADreamDeferred

OperaLVer said:


> tPF newbie here! Love this thread. Here’s my current work bag:
> View attachment 4143166
> 
> 
> LV Monogram Cabas Mezzo



YAY! Nice to see a Cabas user on this thread  I just purchased a Cabas Piano. I love it but it's narrower than I am used to (I'm used to totes) Will post my bag below..


----------



## ADreamDeferred

New-to-me Cabas Piano  I am still getting the hang of a structured bag - I am used to totes/Speedy.

- Kate Spade Wellesley Neda wallet in neon turquoise
- Lilly cosmetic pouch found at thrift store xD
- I keep keys in zipper pocket.. until I can get a Mono key pouch!







View attachment 4232735


I will eventually step up my SLG game! (I am still paying off student loans...) I really want a Monogram key pouch to go with this beauty


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4232234


that is so cute inside and out


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I'm travelling soon and wanted to see what fit in my PM when stuffed to the max. I prefer to travel with at least 2 'fashion bags' to mix and match so am including my YSL blogger bag - or counting 3 bags with MP used as a clutch. Everything you see with Passport and iPhone in zipper pocket, iPad mini in back slip pocket.
> 
> Option A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171636
> View attachment 4171637
> 
> 
> Option B with MP with cardholder/cles inside & 2 Dior glosses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171638
> 
> I was surprised that it looks unaltered when stuffed this full and still closes easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171639
> View attachment 4171644



I really like how you adore & love your PM! Love reviewing your photos!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Such sweet comments! Thank you very much Lovely ladies 


Iamminda said:


> Pink makes me happy — and this picture of your gorgeous PM certainly makes me smile





Work_For_Purse said:


> that is so cute inside and out





AndreaM99 said:


> I really like how you adore & love your PM! Love reviewing your photos!


----------



## Grande Latte

ADreamDeferred said:


> New-to-me Cabas Piano  I am still getting the hang of a structured bag - I am used to totes/Speedy.
> 
> - Kate Spade Wellesley Neda wallet in neon turquoise
> - Lilly cosmetic pouch found at thrift store xD
> - I keep keys in zipper pocket.. until I can get a Mono key pouch!
> 
> View attachment 4232708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232735
> 
> 
> I will eventually step up my SLG game! (I am still paying off student loans...) I really want a Monogram key pouch to go with this beauty



Arghhh....I miss my cabas piano. I sold it after grad school. I had the big size then didn't see the need for it anymore. I this one sale I regret so much@!!!!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Grande Latte said:


> Arghhh....I miss my cabas piano. I sold it after grad school. I had the big size then didn't see the need for it anymore. I this one sale I regret so much@!!!!


Aww! :-/ I like it a lot, but I am still getting used to it. It's definitely not as slouchy as the Le Pliage I was wearing! It feels so well-made and I love that. I have considered a NF PM or MM someday, but probably a pre-loved one. Cost, and also some people have said the quality seems better "back in the day." I also have a 1992 Speedy 
What are your fave LVs?


----------



## Grande Latte

ADreamDeferred said:


> Aww! :-/ I like it a lot, but I am still getting used to it. It's definitely not as slouchy as the Le Pliage I was wearing! It feels so well-made and I love that. I have considered a NF PM or MM someday, but probably a pre-loved one. Cost, and also some people have said the quality seems better "back in the day." I also have a 1992 Speedy
> What are your fave LVs?



I love all my speedys (2 35s and 1 30). A saumur (didn't pick pochette metis even though I was deciding these 2 at the same time, sigh......). A horizontal batignolles. A limited edition neverfull mm. Over 5 pieces of luggage. A 15 year old pochette accessoires. Two many small leather goods. Hahaha. I hope I didn't miss anything. All monogram.

You see, I buy Louis Vuitton during certain years. Then I stop for several years and venture into other designers.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Grande Latte said:


> I love all my speedys (2 35s and 1 30). A saumur (didn't pick pochette metis even though I was deciding these 2 at the same time, sigh......). A horizontal batignolles. A limited edition neverfull mm. Over 5 pieces of luggage. A 15 year old pochette accessoires. Two many small leather goods. Hahaha. I hope I didn't miss anything. All monogram.
> 
> You see, I buy Louis Vuitton during certain years. Then I stop for several years and venture into other designers.


Ah, I see. Nice collection. I would love a Pochette Metis someday! I am a monogram girl too. I wanted my next purchase to be a key pouch but I keep seeing all these posts about quality issues!


----------



## Grande Latte

ADreamDeferred said:


> Ah, I see. Nice collection. I would love a Pochette Metis someday! I am a monogram girl too. I wanted my next purchase to be a key pouch but I keep seeing all these posts about quality issues!



Don't let these quality issue posts deter you. Go into your local store, have them lay out all their key pouches and pick one. Use it, don't look back. I also highly recommend the 6 key holder. These two items, you'll use FOREVER. I have never encountered SLGs that have such great value per use.


----------



## southernbelle82

Here’s my little family [emoji7]


----------



## Karacoco78

LV Tuileries Noir Hobo
LV keyholder
Longchamp business card holder
Ipsy passport makeup bag
Hello Kitty sunglasses case
Hello Kitty KISS tissues
Chanel Classic Black Caviar Wallet


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Karacoco78 said:


> LV Tuileries Noir Hobo
> LV keyholder
> Longchamp business card holder
> Ipsy passport makeup bag
> Hello Kitty sunglasses case
> Hello Kitty KISS tissues
> Chanel Classic Black Caviar Wallet


LOVE that little passport bag, how cute! Just found some on Poshmark for $5-10  I am not familiar with Ipsy though.
(And of course your LV and Chanel are great!)


----------



## Karacoco78

ADreamDeferred said:


> LOVE that little passport bag, how cute! Just found some on Poshmark for $5-10  I am not familiar with Ipsy though.
> (And of course your LV and Chanel are great!)


Thanks! Ipsy is a $10 makeup subscription where you get about 5 items and a little bag each month. I do it for a few months and then pause it every once in awhile. It's a fun cheap way to try new makeup products.


----------



## Freckled Devil

This is inside my bag currently....lol
Graceful MM DE


----------



## ladynight92

Freckled Devil said:


> This is inside my bag currently....lol
> Graceful MM DE
> 
> View attachment 4237857


is that a bag organiser inside? love it


----------



## KristyNikol

A little bag spill of my DE FAvorite MM


Top to Bottom:
- Charlotte Tilbury Airbrush Flawless Finish Setting Powder in the color (1) Fair
- Key Fob
- Ray Ban Sunglasses, the Erika Classic style
- Marc Jacobs Lipgloss in the color (302) Allow Me
- Mac Lipstick in the shade Peach Blossom
- Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve - amazing for dry hands! I'm a bit of a germophobe and wash my hands a lot, but this keeps them nice and hydrated! 
- Small Monogram Pochette Kirigami with the gorgeous fuchsia lining - I use this for my change
- Moroccan Oil to help tame frizz
- DE 6 Key Holder with Rose Ballerine lining and button
- Monogram Pocket Organiser NM for my cash and cards


----------



## Poochie231080

WIMB


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Graceful today.


----------



## bccgal




----------



## MrsHinzo

My phone would be in there, but I used it to take this picture. Haha


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Speedy today and using my new Sarah.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

for3v3rz said:


> In my Speedy today and using my new Sarah.
> 
> View attachment 4251052


Gorgeous family!


----------



## LV82

fyn72 said:


> Wimb [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129326


I love all your SLGs are they limited Ed and can you still buy them


----------



## LV82

Freckled Devil said:


> This is inside my bag currently....lol
> Graceful MM DE
> 
> View attachment 4237857


Lovely to see so much stuff in a Graceful can’t wait to join the club


----------



## MrsHinzo

Kmora said:


> I fully agree! I also have an epi Alma BB and can barely fit essentials and definitely not as much as I see in pictures here.
> 
> I don’t want to over stuff an epi bag because it feels like the epi can get wrinkles from that.



All I put in my Alma BB is a Zippy Multicartes, my cellphone, 6 key holder, chapstick, and sunglasses in a sleeve, not case. It leaves a lot of room but I don’t want to over stuff it either.

I feel shock when I see how much some people put in it.


----------



## lv_katie

mini pochettes and the jeanne wallet in my graceful pm


----------



## LV82

lv_katie said:


> mini pochettes and the jeanne wallet in my graceful pm


So pretty I’m going to get the mm I can’t wait I love how your so organised


----------



## LV82

fyn72 said:


> Wimb [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129326


I love all of your SLGs so stunning


----------



## for3v3rz

lv_katie said:


> mini pochettes and the jeanne wallet in my graceful pm



Is your graceful DE strap comfortable? The monogram is very comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## lv_katie

for3v3rz said:


> Is your graceful DE strap comfortable? The monogram is very comfortable on the shoulder.



yes - i think the width helps a lot !


----------



## Louisgyal37

Loving this  for Fall/Winter


----------



## BlueCherry

Louisgyal37 said:


> Loving this  for Fall/Winter
> View attachment 4261301



Just fabulous


----------



## ASL4Allie

Inside my Graceful MM: Pochette Accessoires, Mini Pochette, Clemence wallet, 6 key holder, daughter’s hand sanitizer, pens, snacks


----------



## paula3boys

Louisgyal37 said:


> Loving this  for Fall/Winter
> View attachment 4261301


I missed out on the mini pochette. Won't pay the $1000 price I have seen it for on FB groups though!


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

Packing my favorite SLGs in my favorite bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Louisgyal37

paula3boys said:


> I missed out on the mini pochette. Won't pay the $1000 price I have seen it for on FB groups though!


That’s bananas!!! Out of curiosity, I requested a quote from Yoogi’s. Yoogi’s offered $250


----------



## Iamminda

Louisgyal37 said:


> That’s bananas!!! Out of curiosity, I requested a quote from Yoogi’s. Yoogi’s offered $250



Also out of curiosity (lol), I got a quote from FP for $600 at the beginning of the year for my like new one (no way will I part with it though).


----------



## Louisgyal37

Iamminda said:


> Also out of curiosity (lol), I got a quote from FP for $600 at the beginning of the year for my like new one (no way will I part with it though).


Me neither.. it’s such a cutie!!


----------



## paula3boys

Louisgyal37 said:


> That’s bananas!!! Out of curiosity, I requested a quote from Yoogi’s. Yoogi’s offered $250


Wow, talk about low ball offer!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> Packing my favorite SLGs in my favorite bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love your slg’s, do you know the name item of the YSL one?


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

myluvofbags said:


> Love your slg’s, do you know the name item of the YSL one?



Yes, it is the Loulou cosmetics bag. The leather is TDF. It’s still available at Nordstrom and NM — I believe it’s $425 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> Yes, it is the Loulou cosmetics bag. The leather is TDF. It’s still available at Nordstrom and NM — I believe it’s $425 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## Bjstew

Louisgyal37 said:


> Loving this  for Fall/Winter
> View attachment 4261301


What is the little black wallet called in the front? Thanks


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bjstew said:


> What is the little black wallet called in the front? Thanks


That’s the Victorine


----------



## PurpleLilac

Karacoco78 said:


> LV Tuileries Noir Hobo
> LV keyholder
> Longchamp business card holder
> Ipsy passport makeup bag
> Hello Kitty sunglasses case
> Hello Kitty KISS tissues
> Chanel Classic Black Caviar Wallet


I love the colors in the HK sunglasses case.  Where did you get that beauty?


----------



## fyn72

What’s in my new Boite Chapeau Souple [emoji177]


----------



## Louisgyal37

fyn72 said:


> What’s in my new Boite Chapeau Souple [emoji177]


Gorgeous pieces!! I see your affice slgs are holding up in their print. Mine are as well and I’ve used them everyday for years. Made in 2010 too..unbelievable


----------



## calibaglover

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> Packing my favorite SLGs in my favorite bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



What is the card holder on the left called? Thanks!


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

calibaglover said:


> What is the card holder on the left called? Thanks!



Hi there, it is the Zipped Card Holder


----------



## CWoodall

ASL4Allie said:


> Inside my Graceful MM: Pochette Accessoires, Mini Pochette, Clemence wallet, 6 key holder, daughter’s hand sanitizer, pens, snacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4262751




I have a LV wallet in my Coach!   I am hoping to own a LV Roses Limited Edition Neverfill MM very soon!,


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Petit Noe today.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

fyn72 said:


> What’s in my new Boite Chapeau Souple [emoji177]


I love all the pouches.  However, the multiple clips and chains would annoy me to no end.  Do they ever get tangled?


----------



## fyn72

FrenchBulldog said:


> I love all the pouches.  However, the multiple clips and chains would annoy me to no end.  Do they ever get tangled?


No they don't get tangled, I tuck the hook inside if I'm not hooking to the bag. They don't tangle, the mini pochette is the only one with a chain and I've never had it tangle with anything


----------



## Karacoco78

PurpleLilac said:


> I love the colors in the HK sunglasses case.  Where did you get that beauty?


Sorry for the slow reply...the HK sunglasses case I actually bought at the Sanrio store in Tokyo when I was there for work...if you mean the bag, I got it at Paris flagship store


----------



## cajhingle

inside my poche noe


----------



## Poochie231080

Vivienne Apollo GM and monogram shiba with its content


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I know my staging is horrible, but at least you can see the PM holds quite a bit. I keep my iPhone 7+ in the back pocket.


----------



## bethm

Vintage montsouris PM, can fit this plus makeup in the front pouch and a water bottle as well!


----------



## lv_katie

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4282951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my staging is horrible, but at least you can see the PM holds quite a bit. I keep my iPhone 7+ in the back pocket.



 Marc Jacobs coin case !   Love it !


----------



## misstrine85

Speedy B 35 DE:

DE Pochette
Emilie wallet
Red epi pocket agenda
Powerbank and cables in Chanel pouch
Red glitter socks
YSL mirror in patent case
Clarins handcream
Gold Clippa pursehook
Tom Ford sunglasses
Dior patent wallet (for shared money with DB)
Pencilcase
Keys with LV keychain
Cherry gum


----------



## Bags_4_life

Inside my new-to-me Epi Trocadero 27


----------



## blushes_pink

my first time using this alma bb. Loving my new bag.


----------



## Fierymo

Makeup and toiletries packed full for my recent trip. Trousse Cosmetic Pouch in Orange Sunset and my vintage Compiegne 23 still in excellent condition


----------



## cherrifoam

Traveling light with the saintonge today!
Love that this bag can fit a full size wallet in it!


----------



## cherrifoam

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4282951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my staging is horrible, but at least you can see the PM holds quite a bit. I keep my iPhone 7+ in the back pocket.


 love love love the kate spade frenchie card holder. I had wanted this when it came out and missed my chance to buy it new.  and your frenchie puppy in your pic is adorable. Im frenchie obsessed myself  I have  one frenchie who is 5. How old is yours!


----------



## nikittyy

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> Packing my favorite SLGs in my favorite bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


That pink wallet is so cute, what is the name of it?


----------



## alyssa.tran

So in love with this bag, it’s the perfect size for me and my essentials: 
- mini pouchette (lip stuff, sanitizer, perfume, Advil, etc.)
- round coin purse
- babe’s smart wallet
- victorine wallet
- 6 key holder
- iPhone x
- scrunchie 
- clear flat card pouch (for stamp/gift cards)


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

nikittyy said:


> That pink wallet is so cute, what is the name of it?



It’s the Chanel boy medium flap wallet


----------



## PamK

alyssa.tran said:


> So in love with this bag, it’s the perfect size for me and my essentials:
> - mini pouchette (lip stuff, sanitizer, perfume, Advil, etc.)
> - round coin purse
> - babe’s smart wallet
> - victorine wallet
> - 6 key holder
> - iPhone x
> - scrunchie
> - clear flat card pouch (for stamp/gift cards)



Great picture!! For a relatively smaller bag, I’m always amazed at how much the PM holds! [emoji173]️


----------



## Pinkie*

alyssa.tran said:


> So in love with this bag, it’s the perfect size for me and my essentials:
> - mini pouchette (lip stuff, sanitizer, perfume, Advil, etc.)
> - round coin purse
> - babe’s smart wallet
> - victorine wallet
> - 6 key holder
> - iPhone x
> - scrunchie
> - clear flat card pouch (for stamp/gift cards)


So much things can fit! Wow


----------



## Louisgyal37

Inside my forever bag of the week...


----------



## Karina40123

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside my forever bag of the week...
> View attachment 4298599


What is the name of your long LV monogram wallet?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Karina40123 said:


> What is the name of your long LV monogram wallet?


Sarah blossom nm


----------



## Chel1

for3v3rz said:


> In my PM today.
> 
> View attachment 4215871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215872


The Longchamp is so cute also


----------



## Chel1

for3v3rz said:


> In my Graceful PM. The monogram denim shawl in the dust bag. Using an organizer helps the bag sit up.
> 
> View attachment 4213392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213395


Lovely handbag


----------



## boobkue

blushes_pink said:


> my first time using this alma bb. Loving my new bag.



What’s the name of the red pouch?


----------



## Terri Scott

Capucines compact wallet
Empreinte card holder
Perforated cles
Heart coin purse
Empreinte 6 key holder


----------



## miumiu2046

boobkue said:


> What’s the name of the red pouch?



That should be a coin pouch from Hermes.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Inside my Montaigne MM today [emoji4]


----------



## Bjstew

alyssa.tran said:


> So in love with this bag, it’s the perfect size for me and my essentials:
> - mini pouchette (lip stuff, sanitizer, perfume, Advil, etc.)
> - round coin purse
> - babe’s smart wallet
> - victorine wallet
> - 6 key holder
> - iPhone x
> - scrunchie
> - clear flat card pouch (for stamp/gift cards)


Where did you get your clear pouch?  So cute and fun! Thanks


----------



## alyssa.tran

Bjstew said:


> Where did you get your clear pouch?  So cute and fun! Thanks



Thank you!!  I got it at Nordstrom Rack, found it with all the random little fun items they have for us while waiting in the line lol


----------



## Karina40123

Louisgyal37 said:


> Sarah blossom nm


Thanks Doll!


----------



## TrixyG

Grande Latte said:


> Haha. This thread is fun. Here's one from today. I actually enjoy placing these items and taking a "display" photo!!! Put it another way, I'm simply in love with my new clemence wallet.
> View attachment 4189299


This key pouch is everything!


----------



## essiedub

Grande Latte said:


> Last one. No more posts from me for a while. I need to cut out my LV SLG obsession. Super nerdy day today.
> View attachment 4195188




Go Bears!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Inside my Favorite MM DE, it’s odd that in photos it appears to have the dreaded crease but it’s not noticeable IRL


----------



## gasouthernbelle

ASL4Allie said:


> Inside my Graceful MM: Pochette Accessoires, Mini Pochette, Clemence wallet, 6 key holder, daughter’s hand sanitizer, pens, snacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4262751


Where is your organizer from?


----------



## gasouthernbelle

for3v3rz said:


> In my Graceful PM. The monogram denim shawl in the dust bag. Using an organizer helps the bag sit up.
> 
> View attachment 4213392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213395


Which organizer is this? Just ordered my first LV- The Graceful PM!


----------



## baghabitz34

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4282951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my staging is horrible, but at least you can see the PM holds quite a bit. I keep my iPhone 7+ in the back pocket.


I love the quote on the little pouch!


----------



## for3v3rz

gasouthernbelle said:


> Which organizer is this? Just ordered my first LV- The Graceful PM!



This is the purse to go one that I was temporarily using. I also ordered an Samorga one and another one on Amazon. Any that is long and slim will work.


----------



## fyn72

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside my forever bag of the week...
> View attachment 4298599



You carry 4 wallets in one bag at one time??


----------



## Louisgyal37

fyn72 said:


> You carry 4 wallets in one bag at one time??


It’s 3 not 4. One is a 6 key ring holder. And yes, store cards in one, coins in my zcp, and my Sarah holds bills checkbook, receipts and main cards


----------



## J.A.N.

Arrived today  Monceau BB in Fuchsia. 

I can also fit an I phone 6s plus with a Chunky cover on it. In the main compartment.


----------



## shayna07

Here’s what’s in my mini Palm Springs! I adore this bag!


----------



## Soniaa

shayna07 said:


> Here’s what’s in my mini Palm Springs! I adore this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315541


How long have you had the azur key pouch? Was it yellowish when you bought it?


----------



## shayna07

Soniaa said:


> How long have you had the azur key pouch? Was it yellowish when you bought it?



Hello! I purchased it new in 2013. It’s not yellow. It’s the lighting in the picture.


----------



## shayna07

Here’s what’s in my bumbag! It fits pretty much the same as the Palm Springs mini minus the agenda. The agenda will fit but it is stuffed and makes an indention in the top of the bag. [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## EpiFanatic

My roomy Josephine PM


----------



## Cherie818

My lovely and smooshy Mahina XS


----------



## missconvy

EpiFanatic said:


> My roomy Josephine PM
> View attachment 4325516



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Grande Latte

This is what I've been carrying in my PM for the past month. The basics.
Clemence wallet
6 Key holder
Round coin purse
Phone
Sunglasses and sometimes my watch

The PM is quite small but cute, so only the essentials.
PS: I plan to get this twilly for warm seasons.


----------



## fyn72

What is in my new Saintonge today [emoji177]


----------



## fyn72




----------



## Melfontana

fyn72 said:


> View attachment 4330227



[emoji173]️ all the pink - everything is beautiful


----------



## bayborn

Melfontana said:


> [emoji173]️ all the pink - everything is beautiful


I think so too and I don't like pink, lol


----------



## Just.Stine

Here’s what I would fit in my new preloved Chantilly on a daily base.... plus my phone, keys, headphones and small bits and bobs


----------



## Denalikins

What’s in my toiletry 26! It fits quite a bit and it still zips without bulging or tension on the zipper. I wouldn’t think I would like it as a purse, but it’s perfect for me as a student. It slips in the front pocket of my backpack, so I don’t need to carry a separate purse, and after class I can take it out and use it as a clutch!


----------



## louloumoo

fyn72 said:


> View attachment 4330227



This is perfection. Pink Ballerine is my favorite color ever


----------



## ShowMePurses




----------



## vargagirl

fyn72 said:


> View attachment 4330227


Fyn, do you think the Saintonge can hold almost as much as the Pochette Metis? Or quite a lot less? Thanks!


----------



## cherrifoam

WIMB for date night


----------



## bayborn

cherrifoam said:


> View attachment 4336959
> 
> WIMB for date night


Love your key pouch, it may be the most symmetrical one I've seen. I ordered a DE online last night. I hope I get a good one.


----------



## Blueberry1

cherrifoam said:


> View attachment 4336959
> 
> WIMB for date night



What bag is this? I love it


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

shayna07 said:


> Here’s what’s in my bumbag! It fits pretty much the same as the Palm Springs mini minus the agenda. The agenda will fit but it is stuffed and makes an indention in the top of the bag. [emoji5][emoji5]


Puppy too?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I've never thought I'd do one of these because I tend to wonder who would want to see my junk (not cute SLGs like many of you), but I do find it helpful to know what fits in a bag before I blindly run off and buy one having never seen it IRL, so here it goes.

Here's what's in my LV Ellipse PM Mono (love it, but wish I had it in DE):

Coach gloves
kate spade bi-fold wallet
LV Epi red 6-key holder
New Square Swipe in package (GS Cookie Sale season)
small Lubriderm hand lotion
sunglasses from Costco
tissues
phone case
a couple of loose water flavor packets
a 3" x 6" homemade zip pouch with makeup (red multicolored)
a 4" x 6" homemade zip quilted pouch/mom emergency kit (multicolored patchwork)
a ballpoint
pen
loose change

That's kind of a lot and it fits nicely. I struggled with the idea of buying this bag. I loved its appearance but didn't think the shape could be practical. 

As it turns out, it opens WIDE (which I love) and because the bottom is deceptively wide, it fits quite a lot. I could probably stuff something else in there, but I wouldn't want to.


----------



## eddilicious

katgoldatx said:


> I've never thought I'd do one of these because I tend to wonder who would want to see my junk (not cute SLGs like many of you), but I do find it helpful to know what fits in a bag before I blindly run off and buy one having never seen it IRL, so here it goes.
> 
> Here's what's in my LV Ellipse PM Mono (love it, but wish I had it in DE):
> 
> Coach gloves
> kate spade bi-fold wallet
> LV Epi red 6-key holder
> New Square Swipe in package (GS Cookie Sale season)
> small Lubriderm hand lotion
> sunglasses from Costco
> tissues
> phone case
> a couple of loose water flavor packets
> a 3" x 6" homemade zip pouch with makeup (red multicolored)
> a 4" x 6" homemade zip quilted pouch/mom emergency kit (multicolored patchwork)
> a ballpoint
> pen
> loose change
> That's kind of a lot and it fits nicely. I struggled with the idea of buying this bag. I loved its appearance but didn't think the shape could be practical.
> 
> As it turns out, it opens WIDE (which I love) and because the bottom is deceptively wide, it fits quite a lot. I could probably stuff something else in there, but I wouldn't want to.
> 
> View attachment 4339204


Wow - that is a lot! I also own this bag but don't use it nearly enough - but LOVE the shape/look. I noticed you have a long/crossbody strap attached(?) Do you usually carry it that way? Is it comfortable?  I've never thought of doing that and now your picture has got me thinking...


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

eddilicious said:


> Wow - that is a lot! I also own this bag but don't use it nearly enough - but LOVE the shape/look. I noticed you have a long/crossbody strap attached(?) Do you usually carry it that way? Is it comfortable? I've never thought of doing that and now your picture has got me thinking...



It is a lot, isn't it? Haha. Honestly, I did not fully appreciate the spaciousness until I took my little inventory. And I would normally have my reading glasses in there too, but I didn't think to mention them because they were in use.  And I could stash a few other small things if needed.

Yes, I use it mostly crossbody and sometimes handheld. It is comfortable enough, but sometimes I need to readjust where the strap sits on my shoulder. If it sits on my collar bone too long it gets uncomfortable there. 

Sometimes I let it hang in front of the hip, behind the hip, or right on the hip depending on what I am wearing/doing. It works in all three positions. And there are strap rings (are those called D-rings?) so it's perfectly suited for a strap.

I have a Speedy B 25 that is a heck of a nice bag, but I get way more comments on the Ellipse. I don't know if it's the mono that gets attention, or because it looks like a satellite dish.  Personally, I'm not comfortable wearing logos (don't throw eggs at me) so the mono makes me a little self-conscious. I wear it anyway because I love the shape. Note to anyone--yes in advance, I would trade anyone for a DE Ellipse if someone is out there (can I say that legally on this forum?). 

As you can imagine, I absolutely *love* the egg-shaped bag that is coming out in the Summer 2019 collection. I bet you do too. I'll put it on my list of bags to buy in 10 years when it hits the preloved market!

You should wear your little flying saucer. Give her some love!


----------



## itsmree

Blueberry1 said:


> What bag is this? I love it


it's the favorite in DE, not sure the size though.


----------



## eddilicious

katgoldatx said:


> It is a lot, isn't it? Haha. Honestly, I did not fully appreciate the spaciousness until I took my little inventory. And I would normally have my reading glasses in there too, but I didn't think to mention them because they were in use.  And I could stash a few other small things if needed.
> 
> Yes, I use it mostly crossbody and sometimes handheld. It is comfortable enough, but sometimes I need to readjust where the strap sits on my shoulder. If it sits on my collar bone too long it gets uncomfortable there.
> 
> Sometimes I let it hang in front of the hip, behind the hip, or right on the hip depending on what I am wearing/doing. It works in all three positions. And there are strap rings (are those called D-rings?) so it's perfectly suited for a strap.
> 
> I have a Speedy B 25 that is a heck of a nice bag, but I get way more comments on the Ellipse. I don't know if it's the mono that gets attention, or because it looks like a satellite dish.  Personally, I'm not comfortable wearing logos (don't throw eggs at me) so the mono makes me a little self-conscious. I wear it anyway because I love the shape. Note to anyone--yes in advance, I would trade anyone for a DE Ellipse if someone is out there (can I say that legally on this forum?).
> 
> As you can imagine, I absolutely *love* the egg-shaped bag that is coming out in the Summer 2019 collection. I bet you do too. I'll put it on my list of bags to buy in 10 years when it hits the preloved market!
> 
> You should wear your little flying saucer. Give her some love!


Thanks so much for your awesome reply! I will definitely try the crossbody a style - I just acquired a 16mm mono strap for my Mono PA so I will now try it on the Ellipse. Funny, like you I LOVE the shape - I catch myself just taking her out to look at her (NERD). Enjoy your bag!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

eddilicious said:


> Thanks so much for your awesome reply! I will definitely try the crossbody a style - I just acquired a 16mm mono strap for my Mono PA so I will now try it on the Ellipse. Funny, like you I LOVE the shape - I catch myself just taking her out to look at her (NERD). Enjoy your bag!



Oh goody! I think you'll enjoy it as a crossbody. 

16mm?! That might not make it all the way across your body. I'm not sure it will make it all the way across your thumb.  Hee-hee. I have no idea what you meant to write there.


----------



## viewwing

katgoldatx said:


> Oh goody! I think you'll enjoy it as a crossbody.
> 
> 16mm?! That might not make it all the way across your body. I'm not sure it will make it all the way across your thumb.  Hee-hee. I have no idea what you meant to write there.


It is in fact a 16mm strap...it refers to the width of the strap not the length.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

viewwing said:


> It is in fact a 16mm strap...it refers to the width of the strap not the length.


Oh! Hahahah! That makes more sense.


----------



## ivonna

#wimb


----------



## eddilicious

katgoldatx said:


> Oh! Hahahah! That makes more sense.





	

		
			
		

		
	
lol - this is what I meant!


----------



## sera3m45

ivonna said:


> #wimb [emoji2]
> View attachment 4344703


Oh wow!  Is that the Blanche BB?  U can fit so much in there?  The color is soooo beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## shayna07

Here’s what’s in my nano noe today!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

eddilicious said:


> View attachment 4345340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - this is what I meant!


Oh that looks gorgeous! I love it!!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

eddilicious said:


> View attachment 4345340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - this is what I meant!


How old is your bag? The vachetta is beautiful!


----------



## Lisa2007

sera3m45 said:


> Oh wow!  Is that the Blanche BB?  U can fit so much in there?  The color is soooo beautiful!





katgoldatx said:


> I've never thought I'd do one of these because I tend to wonder who would want to see my junk (not cute SLGs like many of you), but I do find it helpful to know what fits in a bag before I blindly run off and buy one having never seen it IRL, so here it goes.
> 
> Here's what's in my LV Ellipse PM Mono (love it, but wish I had it in DE):
> 
> Coach gloves
> kate spade bi-fold wallet
> LV Epi red 6-key holder
> New Square Swipe in package (GS Cookie Sale season)
> small Lubriderm hand lotion
> sunglasses from Costco
> tissues
> phone case
> a couple of loose water flavor packets
> a 3" x 6" homemade zip pouch with makeup (red multicolored)
> a 4" x 6" homemade zip quilted pouch/mom emergency kit (multicolored patchwork)
> a ballpoint
> pen
> loose change
> That's kind of a lot and it fits nicely. I struggled with the idea of buying this bag. I loved its appearance but didn't think the shape could be practical.
> 
> As it turns out, it opens WIDE (which I love) and because the bottom is deceptively wide, it fits quite a lot. I could probably stuff something else in there, but I wouldn't want to.
> 
> View attachment 4339204


Thanks for posting a picture of your Ellipse...I totally forgot how wide the bag is...I think I will switch my bag tonight...Have a great evening.


----------



## Cachou97

In my new to me speedy: 

DE pochette cosmetique (with makeup)
Josephine wallet in fushia 
Longchamp pouch with headphones, keys, bandage, advil)


----------



## Fashionelle

Love a pink interior!


----------



## Melfontana

NM Pochette DE




I place cards and cash inside the inner pocket. 
The Mini Pochette DE has lipgloss, eye drops, little things. 
The key pouch in DE, car keys and mints


----------



## lv_katie

Cachou97 said:


> In my new to me speedy:
> 
> DE pochette cosmetique (with makeup)
> Josephine wallet in fushia
> Longchamp pouch with headphones, keys, bandage, advil)


I love those longchamp pouches !  I have a DE cosmetic pouch too but I use makeup in the longchamp and advil in the LV lol!


----------



## bayborn

Melfontana said:


> NM Pochette DE
> View attachment 4351888
> 
> View attachment 4351889
> 
> I place cards and cash inside the inner pocket.
> The Mini Pochette DE has lipgloss, eye drops, little things.
> The key pouch in DE, car keys and mints


I place my dollar bills inside of the pocket also but my cards are in my cles. I love this little bag.


----------



## Cachou97

lv_katie said:


> I love those longchamp pouches !  I have a DE cosmetic pouch too but I use makeup in the longchamp and advil in the LV lol!


Haha I do the opposite, I use the Longchamp pouch as a catch all inside my bag for all the "messy" stuff that could stain it (keys, pens, dirty makeup brushes etc) because the inside of the pouch is already stained and I cannot get it clean.


----------



## nlcampa

In my Monogram Babylone tote today (mommy on the go):
LV monogram zippy, LV black multicolor key pouch, longchamp coin purse, my daughter's lipstick (rapunzel chapstick), mommy's lipstick, chapstick, extra diapers, and snacks for my daughter


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Going out to dinner with Eva clutch, Longchamp coin purse with 2 lippies, mono perfo coin pouch with DL and credit card, and a few tic tacs..


----------



## Bag Fetish

ADreamDeferred said:


> New-to-me Cabas Piano  I am still getting the hang of a structured bag - I am used to totes/Speedy.
> 
> - Kate Spade Wellesley Neda wallet in neon turquoise
> - Lilly cosmetic pouch found at thrift store xD
> - I keep keys in zipper pocket.. until I can get a Mono key pouch!
> 
> View attachment 4232708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232735
> 
> 
> I will eventually step up my SLG game! (I am still paying off student loans...) I really want a Monogram key pouch to go with this beauty


One of my favorite bags


----------



## Denalikins

What’s in my vintage speedy 30!
-round lv coin purse (earbuds and usb cord)
-coach pig coin purse (candy and mints)
- coach skinny id pouch (coins)
-coach slim wallet and card holder
-lv pochette  (lip gloss, lip balm, lotion, perfume)
- Clinique makeup pouch (first aid, hand sanitizer, blotting papers, etc)

Also this brown plastic basket from dollar tree works perfectly as a base shaper the corners are rounded, it’s super light, and it’s slightly smaller than the base of the bag so it won’t cause corner wear!


----------



## Fierymo

My Suhail Le Confident:
Joey wallet in DA
Business card holder Vernis Amarante
Round coin purse 
Key Pouch DE
Trouser Toilette in Vernis Orange Sunset 
6 key holder Monogram


----------



## alyssa.tran

Carried my speedy b30 the other day for the first time in many months. She’s been been neglected since I got my mono and noir PMs (in fact, I’ve already switched back to the mono ).


----------



## Cachou97

Denalikins said:


> What’s in my vintage speedy 30!
> -round lv coin purse (earbuds and usb cord)
> -coach pig coin purse (candy and mints)
> - coach skinny id pouch (coins)
> -coach slim wallet and card holder
> -lv pochette  (lip gloss, lip balm, lotion, perfume)
> - Clinique makeup pouch (first aid, hand sanitizer, blotting papers, etc)
> 
> Also this brown plastic basket from dollar tree works perfectly as a base shaper the corners are rounded, it’s super light, and it’s slightly smaller than the base of the bag so it won’t cause corner wear!



I love vintage speedys! The patina on yours looks so even and nice, gorgeous bag!


----------



## Denalikins

Cachou97 said:


> I love vintage speedys! The patina on yours looks so even and nice, gorgeous bag!


Thank you  she arrived super dry and uneven so I just repeatedly conditioned her and the color evened up over the course of a few days. I love vintage speedys so much!


----------



## antybazar

Here’s my LV Orange Cat bag from the Catogram series. It’s quite roomy for this kind of shape. I put in the bag my passport, the Victorine wallet, a card holder from Coach, a tube of sunscreen and some cosmetics for touch up.


----------



## carleykitten

antybazar said:


> Here’s my LV Orange Cat bag from the Catogram series. It’s quite roomy for this kind of shape. I put in the bag my passport, the Victorine wallet, a card holder from Coach, a tube of sunscreen and some cosmetics for touch up.


i am IN LOVE with this purse! It looks like an exact replica of my Alfie.


----------



## BlueCherry

carleykitten said:


> i am IN LOVE with this purse! It looks like an exact replica of my Alfie.



Lol love it!!


----------



## antybazar

carleykitten said:


> i am IN LOVE with this purse! It looks like an exact replica of my Alfie.


So stinking cute.. I love ginger cat also


----------



## dotty8

carleykitten said:


> i am IN LOVE with this purse! It looks like an exact replica of my Alfie.



You should get it


----------



## nlcampa

carleykitten said:


> i am IN LOVE with this purse! It looks like an exact replica of my Alfie.


Omg, I am dying that is too funny!


----------



## nlcampa

louloumoo said:


> This is perfection. Pink Ballerine is my favorite color ever


YES, seeing this color just puts me in a better mood


----------



## Fashionelle

My new Emily Wallet in Damier Ebene with red accents to compliment my Tuileries bag ❤️


----------



## Denalikins

What’s in my Mini HL Speedy


----------



## shoes+handbags

Denalikins said:


> What’s in my Mini HL Speedy



Wow! I can't believe how much that bag holds!


----------



## Denalikins

shoes+handbags said:


> Wow! I can't believe how much that bag holds!


Yes! It’s size is deceiving


----------



## Nuuhhhcole

For anyone who’s familiar with inserts/organizers... can you recommend one to fit inside a noe pouch? Maybe an insert for a bag/pouch with similar dimensions? I was thinking maybe TP19 but I think it’s a little bigger. 

L 9.0 x H 8.0 x W 4.0 inches


----------



## Marktheshark

What’s in my neo noe


----------



## Meesh202

Today’s items....
Plus another iPhone taking the pic!


----------



## smittykitty306

Meesh202 said:


> Today’s items....
> Plus another iPhone taking the pic!



What is the cute little guy in front of your mini pochette?


----------



## Melfontana

Full Size Zippy
4 multi- key holder
Mini Pochette - used as a catch all
Hand lotion
Key cles
Sunglasses


----------



## Meesh202

smittykitty306 said:


> What is the cute little guy in front of your mini pochette?


Zippy multicartes
With Fuschia interior.
Awesome for cards!
Highly recommend on LV website now!


----------



## sera3m45

Inside my Alma BB: Clemence wallet, mini pochette (all essentials in there), sunglasses.


----------



## lv_katie

Inside Favorite mm 
Rosalie in mono
Mini pochette in mono (tissues, toilet spray, 2 lip balms, hair ties, stuff)
Water wipes 
Charger
Charging cable in small pocket


----------



## viewwing

One more inside favorite mm


----------



## bccgal

Victorine Studs and monogram monogram mini pochette. And phone.  When I'm not on here if course.


----------



## LGGSZCA

shayna07 said:


> Here’s what’s in my nano noe today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345693


Is that the TP26? I just ordered one and was wondering if it fit?


----------



## Bags_4_life

LGGSZCA said:


> Is that the TP26? I just ordered one and was wondering if it fit?



The nano Noe is tiny, the tp26 will not fit. This is most likely a Mini Pochette.


----------



## merc_g

Finally got a chance to organize/fill up my new (to me) Speedy B 25.


----------



## Melfontana

Bags_4_life said:


> The nano Noe is tiny, the tp26 will not fit. This is most likely a Mini Pochette.



The TP26 may actually be larger then the Nano Noe.


----------



## Melfontana

All DE in my Reverse


----------



## 1LV

Melfontana said:


> All DE in my Reverse
> View attachment 4381728


Love your wallet.  Are you enjoying it?


----------



## Melfontana

1LV said:


> Love your wallet.  Are you enjoying it?



I like the functionality of the Sarah Wallet and the studs are an added bonus [emoji4] I keep it in its dust bag when I use it in my work bag [emoji23] because I don’t want to ruin it [emoji23]


----------



## missconvy

Dark magenta speedy 30 samorga in neverfull mm. Missing from pic: keys and phone.


----------



## Isis23

What I carry inside my Croisette today: Zoe wallet, Cles, sunglasses, shopping bag, EOS lipbalm, tissues, brush, cardholder and my Samsung Galaxy S9+ with case (taking picture).


----------



## myluvofbags

Isis23 said:


> What I carry inside my Croisette today: Zoe wallet, Cles, sunglasses, shopping bag, EOS lipbalm, tissues, brush, cardholder and my Samsung Galaxy S9+ with case (taking picture).



Your picture tells me I need better organization skills as I haven’t managed to get that much into mine. Love your little blue Zoe, I just picked up the pineapple color.


----------



## elinda

Inside new NeoNoe DA blue; I’ve ordered a Samorga for it, hope it arrives soon!

Mini Pochette DE
Monogram Zippy
Furla cosmetic case
Daiso pink pouch
Plus comb, and keys in the middle zipped compartment


----------



## Isis23

elinda said:


> View attachment 4390970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside new NeoNoe DA blue; I’ve ordered a Samorga for it, hope it arrives soon!
> 
> Mini Pochette DE
> Monogram Zippy
> Furla cosmetic case
> Daiso pink pouch
> Plus comb, and keys in the middle zipped compartment



I really like the NeoNoe in Damier Azur with this stunning shade of blue ! Many congrats and enjoy! I tried it on, but haven't got it yet….But I got the Zoe with that beautiful blue.


----------



## Isis23

myluvofbags said:


> Your picture tells me I need better organization skills as I haven’t managed to get that much into mine. Love your little blue Zoe, I just picked up the pineapple color.



How do you like your Zoe? Do you use all the card slots including the one on the back side? I don't use the back slot, because I can't get out the card quickly and the material stretches. But beside of this I love how much it fits and how small this wallet is! Pineapple and Rose are also very beautiful pastel colors! These items fit without problems in my Croisette!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Isis23 said:


> What I carry inside my Croisette today: Zoe wallet, Cles, sunglasses, shopping bag, EOS lipbalm, tissues, brush, cardholder and my Samsung Galaxy S9+ with case (taking picture).



How are you liking the Zoe? I am thinking of getting one in the DA with the yellow trim (gives me pure summer vibes) and thinking of eventually getting the DE version with the red (gives me autumn/winter vibes) - however I have been watching a ton of reviews (more like overviews - because they haven't really used them properly) of the item... what's it like to use everyday? I have been using a cardholder for the past two or so years so i am used to downsized wallets. 
Would love your input!


----------



## J.A.N.

Pleasantly surprised what I can fit inside my Totally pm. 
Also a thick bag liner, 6s plus and a glasses case.(not pictured)


----------



## viewwing

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> How are you liking the Zoe? I am thinking of getting one in the DA with the yellow trim (gives me pure summer vibes) and thinking of eventually getting the DE version with the red (gives me autumn/winter vibes) - however I have been watching a ton of reviews (more like overviews - because they haven't really used them properly) of the item... what's it like to use everyday? I have been using a cardholder for the past two or so years so i am used to downsized wallets.
> Would love your input!


I’ve been using the empriente version since it was released. Haven’t changed out of it yet....so ...that gives u an idea. Lemme know if you have specific questions.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

What fits in Horizon 55


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4392527
> 
> Pleasantly surprised what I can fit inside my Totally pm.
> Also a thick bag liner, 6s plus and a glasses case.(not pictured)



Here’s another better pic of what exactly fits in mine & the 6s plus [emoji41]. Don’t know I didn’t find this bag before. Just perfect. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Got my new glasses today varifocals from Gucci ab gorgeous silk pouch and velvet case in yellow not my fav colour but I can see while driving and and looking at the phone when using my sat nav of course. IRelief 
Don’t need to juggle between two pairs now [emoji4] these fit in perfectly. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
on


----------



## Firstfullsteps

myluvofbags said:


> Your picture tells me I need better organization skills as I haven’t managed to get that much into mine. Love your little blue Zoe, I just picked up the pineapple color.


same here! my croisette cant fit much at all


----------



## Isis23

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> How are you liking the Zoe? I am thinking of getting one in the DA with the yellow trim (gives me pure summer vibes) and thinking of eventually getting the DE version with the red (gives me autumn/winter vibes) - however I have been watching a ton of reviews (more like overviews - because they haven't really used them properly) of the item... what's it like to use everyday? I have been using a cardholder for the past two or so years so i am used to downsized wallets.
> Would love your input!


I use my Zoe since I got it and can recommend it! It fits enough coins and bills and I use 3 of the 5 card slots. The slot on the back side stretches too much, if used and it is really a challenge to get the card out. On the side of the coin department I put only one card. For the rest of my cards I use a slim leather card case. Hope that helps!


----------



## mrs.JC

Realized today that the new iPad Mini (5th/2019 edition) fits perfectly inside the Neverfull MM pochette! Slides in and out without any problems. [emoji4]


----------



## Bags_4_life

mrs.JC said:


> Realized today that the new iPad Mini (5th/2019 edition) fits perfectly inside the Neverfull MM pochette! Slides in and out without any problems. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395629
> View attachment 4395631
> View attachment 4395632


I think all versions of the mini fit in the mm/gm version as tpf’ers have been saying this since this Pochette came out in 2014. Love your Azur and Rose Ballerine lining, it’s so pretty.


----------



## mrs.JC

Bags_4_life said:


> I think all versions of the mini fit in the mm/gm version as tpf’ers have been saying this since this Pochette came out in 2014. Love your Azur and Rose Ballerine lining, it’s so pretty.


That's awesome, as I did not know that. Both the new NF (with pouch) and iPad Mini are new to me. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## TangerineKandy

These four tidbits plus a few other goodies such as lip balm, mints, coupons.

New Taigarama holds my driver's license, health card, a $20 bill incase of a pinch, debit card and Mastercard. 

Mouse holds all my coins, Rosalie has my extra cards and cash, and cles holds toothpicks,  mints, a hair tie and my mini pocket knife.


----------



## Melfontana

What doesn’t belong [emoji848]
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think it’s time for a new multiples [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Using organisers from @zoomoniofficial
Great if you don’t carry a lot in here so it closes easily and pockets for little things so you don’t have to dig around


----------



## spattiaccount

TangerineKandy said:


> These four tidbits plus a few other goodies such as lip balm, mints, coupons.
> 
> New Taigarama holds my driver's license, health card, a $20 bill incase of a pinch, debit card and Mastercard.
> 
> Mouse holds all my coins, Rosalie has my extra cards and cash, and cles holds toothpicks,  mints, a hair tie and my mini pocket knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396478


Where is the mouse from? It's cute.


----------



## TangerineKandy

spattiaccount said:


> Where is the mouse from? It's cute.


Coach! It was one of their coin pouches for Christmas 2018. [emoji4]


----------



## Grande Latte

Can’t rave enough about Samorga inserts. This is heather grey for Hermès 30 Birkin, but I use it easily inside my LV speedy 30 and 35 as well. 

This light color makes all my SLGs easy to find.
[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## Fierymo

Heading out with my Montsouris GM for the weekend. I have with me my Louis Vuitton large ring agenda, small ring agenda, pochette accessories,  business card holder in vernis, sunglass case,  Prada reading glasses  and my cosmetic pouch pm.


----------



## Cocoabean

mrs.JC said:


> Realized today that the new iPad Mini (5th/2019 edition) fits perfectly inside the Neverfull MM pochette! Slides in and out without any problems. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395629
> View attachment 4395631
> View attachment 4395632



Oh great. Now I need a new iPad AND a new Neverfull with pouch. Thanks a lot!


----------



## luvLV18

Fierymo said:


> Heading out with my Montsouris GM for the weekend. I have with me my Louis Vuitton large ring agenda, small ring agenda, pochette accessories,  business card holder in vernis, sunglass case,  Prada reading glasses  and my cosmetic pouch pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403946



How do you like the sun glass case??  Is it too slim for your glasses?  TIA!!


----------



## ASL4Allie

What’s inside my rainy day bag; left  My Graceful at home to stay dry.


----------



## Fierymo

luvLV18 said:


> How do you like the sun glass case??  Is it too slim for your glasses?  TIA!![emoji2]


It fits my sunglasses perfectly.  Can fit large sunglasses but may not fit the oversized ones.


----------



## Melfontana

The cosmetic pouch fits nicely in the middle pocket of the PM


----------



## leachelsea

Today's necessities for work all inside my Speedy B 30 from 2014.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

leachelsea said:


> Today's necessities for work all inside my Speedy B 30 from 2014.
> 
> View attachment 4413515


Nice!  I have that same Gucci sunglasses case


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ASL4Allie said:


> What’s inside my rainy day bag; left  My Graceful at home to stay dry.
> View attachment 4412359
> View attachment 4412360


Besides loving the stuff inside your bag,  may I ask who makes that clear bag?  I love it!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

ASL4Allie said:


> What’s inside my rainy day bag; left  My Graceful at home to stay dry.
> View attachment 4412359
> View attachment 4412360





Johnpauliegal said:


> Besides loving the stuff inside your bag,  may I ask who makes that clear bag?  I love it!!



This is an example of the original bag
https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-vinyl-souvenir-de-lexposition-kelly-transparent-208503


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bags_4_life said:


> This is an example of the original bag
> https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-vinyl-souvenir-de-lexposition-kelly-transparent-208503


Holy smokes. Hermes??  I was thinking about a $15 bag on amazon


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ASL4Allie said:


> What’s inside my rainy day bag; left  My Graceful at home to stay dry.
> View attachment 4412359
> View attachment 4412360


''
i have never seen a version of these transparent Kelly's! Where did you get it? The ones you see are all the 'briefcase' style ones where the sangles are not functional... what a fabulous rare piece!


----------



## Bella Blues

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> ''
> i have never seen a version of these transparent Kelly's! Where did you get it? The ones you see are all the 'briefcase' style ones where the sangles are not functional... what a fabulous rare piece!


Found this!
https://www.storenvy.com/products/2...4qNfKvVlcp79Sg2mhAjgy2C77Plkf2ChoC1UIQAvD_BwE


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Bella Blues said:


> Found this!
> https://www.storenvy.com/products/2...4qNfKvVlcp79Sg2mhAjgy2C77Plkf2ChoC1UIQAvD_BwE


Are the bags on store envy bootleg?


----------



## decorox

Bella Blues said:


> Found this!
> https://www.storenvy.com/products/2...4qNfKvVlcp79Sg2mhAjgy2C77Plkf2ChoC1UIQAvD_BwE





Bella Blues said:


> Found this!
> https://www.storenvy.com/products/2...4qNfKvVlcp79Sg2mhAjgy2C77Plkf2ChoC1UIQAvD_BwE


I found this cute one via ebay - it was less than $17 with free shipping from a US address for this "M" one. It arrived the other day, and there are a bunch of colors in 2 sizes. The sangles make it for me. It's a cute homage to the H one (which is a larger satchel size, but I can't tell the quality...), however, at the end of the day, I just can't justify paying more for a plastic/vinyl bag. This is enough for me to "wink" at the translucent trend for spring/summer... Keyword: "USA Women Transparent Alphabet Jelly Messenger Handbag Crossbody Shoulder Bags"... look for seller "downloadd" HTH xox


----------



## ASL4Allie

Bags_4_life said:


> This is an example of the original bag
> https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-vinyl-souvenir-de-lexposition-kelly-transparent-208503



Thank you! I’ve never seen this and was not aware of a Kelly was made with the wording too! Another TPF member pointed it out to me after I posted this. I got it off Amazon


----------



## spattiaccount

Inside my Neverfull PM:
Coach wristlet
LV cosmetic pouch PM
LV Key pouch in DA and mono
LV Agenda PM
Donut coin purse


----------



## Bella Blues

Love_N_Lune said:


> Are the bags on store envy bootleg?



It looks like it.  I didn't know about the website until I started looking for the clear bag and it came up.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Speedy b 25 the passed couple of days. 

I really don’t use this bag enough but the weather is horrible lately so my rainy bag came out.


----------



## baghabitz34

yellow_tulip said:


> Speedy b 25 the passed couple of days.
> 
> I really don’t use this bag enough but the weather is horrible lately so my rainy bag came out.


Love your mix of prints


----------



## yellow_tulip

baghabitz34 said:


> Love your mix of prints


Thanks!


----------



## Fierymo

Ready for the weekend. Inside my Rodeo Drive with a long strap.


----------



## AnnZ

yellow_tulip said:


> Speedy b 25 the passed couple of days.
> 
> I really don’t use this bag enough but the weather is horrible lately so my rainy bag came out.


I sold my speedy 30 de and my mono 25 because I never used them. I've been very tempted by the speedy 25b but I'm worried it will sit on the shelf too. I always carry my neverfull tote, my balenciaga shoulder bag or one of my coach crossbodys but I'm on the hunt for another around town type of carefree functional yet premiere bag lol


----------



## yellow_tulip

AnnZ said:


> I sold my speedy 30 de and my mono 25 because I never used them. I've been very tempted by the speedy 25b but I'm worried it will sit on the shelf too. I always carry my neverfull tote, my balenciaga shoulder bag or one of my coach crossbodys but I'm on the hunt for another around town type of carefree functional yet premiere bag lol



I sold my first speedy too! It was speedy 30 in monogram hardly carried it as I can’t do it without a long strap.


----------



## cheidel

Inside my NF GM today:

Rebecca Minkoff (Fleur de Lis, “C”, Life of the Party, and Metallic Sunglass Pouch’s)
Vera Bradley eyeglass case
LV orange Epi cosmetic pouch, Key Cles, and Evasion Pochette
Michael Kors eyeglass case
Kate Spade zippy wallet
Coach Limited Edition Bazooka gum coin pouch
Longchamp card case/compact wallet
(iPad Pro in organizer pocket)


----------



## sparrows1

What’s in my Alma BB...






I might get a ZCP and use that instead of the Victorine. I used a cles and card holder for a while and now the coin compartment bothers me, so I put all my coins back in my DA cles. It closes very neatly without the zipper warping with all of that in there.


----------



## baghabitz34

cheidel said:


> Inside my NF GM today:
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff (Fleur de Lis, “C”, Life of the Party, and Metallic Sunglass Pouch’s)
> Vera Bradley eyeglass case
> LV orange Epi cosmetic pouch, Key Cles, and Evasion Pochette
> Michael Kors eyeglass case
> Kate Spade zippy wallet
> Coach Limited Edition Bazooka gum coin pouch
> Longchamp card case/compact wallet
> (iPad Pro in organizer pocket)


Love your colorful accessories!


----------



## cheidel

baghabitz34 said:


> Love your colorful accessories!


Thank you.


----------



## loungegirl

ShowMePurses said:


> View attachment 4336379



Is this the Lockme backpack?  I am planning to get this bag, do you still enjoy this bag?  Any cons?  Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

sparrows1 said:


> What’s in my Alma BB...
> 
> View attachment 4424821
> View attachment 4424822
> View attachment 4424823
> 
> 
> I might get a ZCP and use that instead of the Victorine. I used a cles and card holder for a while and now the coin compartment bothers me, so I put all my coins back in my DA cles. It closes very neatly without the zipper warping with all of that in there.


That's a lot in there, I need better organization skills.


----------



## sparrows1

myluvofbags said:


> That's a lot in there, I need better organization skills.



Haha. As I’ve started using smaller bags I’ve worked out what I use most often and how to carry it. I arrange things in the exact same way in all my bags. These same things also fit in my Soho Disco.


----------



## myluvofbags

sparrows1 said:


> Haha. As I’ve started using smaller bags I’ve worked out what I use most often and how to carry it. I arrange things in the exact same way in all my bags. These same things also fit in my Soho Disco.


Haha me too, I have been gravitating to smaller bags, but always feel like I am missing something.


----------



## robbins65

cheidel said:


> Inside my NF GM today:
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff (Fleur de Lis, “C”, Life of the Party, and Metallic Sunglass Pouch’s)
> Vera Bradley eyeglass case
> LV orange Epi cosmetic pouch, Key Cles, and Evasion Pochette
> Michael Kors eyeglass case
> Kate Spade zippy wallet
> Coach Limited Edition Bazooka gum coin pouch
> Longchamp card case/compact wallet
> (iPad Pro in organizer pocket)



Love the Bazooka coin pouch!  and the Fleur de lis


----------



## cajhingle

what’s inside Cannes...loving the ‘down sizing’


----------



## aurore

cajhingle said:


> what’s inside Cannes...loving the ‘down sizing’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430284
> View attachment 4430285



Such a beautiful and unique bag [emoji7] fits quite a lot.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

So my questions for ladies.  I have speedy Bs with organizer too.  I put my stuff but never seems to be organized.  Once it put them up and carry my purses, it gets shifted around a lot. My pictures will never look nice as yours.   Any advise??


----------



## notcass

J.A.N. said:


> Here’s another better pic of what exactly fits in mine & the 6s plus [emoji41]. Don’t know I didn’t find this bag before. Just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393197
> View attachment 4393198
> 
> 
> Got my new glasses today varifocals from Gucci ab gorgeous silk pouch and velvet case in yellow not my fav colour but I can see while driving and and looking at the phone when using my sat nav of course. IRelief
> Don’t need to juggle between two pairs now [emoji4] these fit in perfectly.
> View attachment 4393200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on


that chanel keychain is the cutest!! where is that from, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## J.A.N.

notcass said:


> that chanel keychain is the cutest!! where is that from, if you dont mind me asking?



Thanks. 
No of course not I purchased a bag  can’t remember which one now from The Finer Things Aberdeen and it was given as a gift with the purchase. [emoji41]


----------



## missconvy

Work_For_Purse said:


> So my questions for ladies.  I have speedy Bs with organizer too.  I put my stuff but never seems to be organized.  Once it put them up and carry my purses, it gets shifted around a lot. My pictures will never look nice as yours.   Any advise??



I don’t know what your organizer looks like but do you use pockets? I use all the pockets so stuff stays in its spot. I put my keys in the pocket by the sunglasses and phone in the middle pocket.


----------



## Rani

Blanche bb
iPhone fits nicely in the front pocket. There is still room for sunglasses in soft pouch on top.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

missconvy said:


> I don’t know what your organizer looks like but do you use pockets? I use all the pockets so stuff stays in its spot. I put my keys in the pocket by the sunglasses and phone in the middle pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436268



That is a good point.  I never really use the middle one (i have not used the middle divider/pocket).   I should try to see how i can keep it its place.  

thank you!


----------



## karman

Switching to my Nano Speedy for tomorrow and I’m pretty amazed at what it can fit! Easily fits my essentials but I also managed to put the mini pochette in there with some extras...

Besides my Kobo and sunglasses case, this is pretty much all I need every day!


----------



## DrTr

cajhingle said:


> what’s inside Cannes...loving the ‘down sizing’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430284
> View attachment 4430285


Love your bag and you are a master packer!  These cool structured shapes draw me in but then I worry I can’t carry what I need. The mini luggage bag is wonderful, and I think it would work, but without trying (closest boutique 4 hrs away) it’s hard to know. Thanks to everyone for showing all your lovelies filled with such cool matching slg’s, and not matching and everything!  I think a cosmetic pouch is in my near future!  Must upgrade my “insides”


----------



## DrTr

Here’s my contribution if anyone is curious about the wonderful Saintonge camera bag. Got her last summer, and love how big she is for a small bag (HAD to get a matching wallet of course). My contents are the Victorine freesia wallet in mono Empreinte leather, H Vision Agenda, H Calvi  card case, iPhone XS Max in a giant case, AirPods, credit card device for work, a $6 drugstore vinyl cosmetic case (mono cosmetic case now sitting in my cart, not matching is bugging me after seeing all of your bags!) and though I didn’t show, can add sunnies on top and keys!  And she still zips easily with no bulging. This is truly an amazing small bag, and I researched many bags before buying. Carry her quite a bit and she looks great after a year. Hope this helps, thanks again to all of you!  It’s kind of fun to see inside other’s handbags isn’t it. Kind of like the old HGTV commercial “you know you want to look”.  Glad we have each other here to obsess with. 

PS can also use my full size Silk’n zip around wallet from H if I take out the card case.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Lol this bag organizer has been waiting over 2 months to sit inside my Khaki neverfull... from bag's preorder to arrival, I'm going to force myself over the hesitation hump & finally do a reveal tomorrow

btw it's Vericord & scored on sale ($19.99 us Amazon)


----------



## Poochie231080

What fits inside my petite malle


----------



## Bags_4_life

Inside my de nf old model (my straps cracked within the 1st year, my Sa offered me a brand new nm with pouch but I took a free repair instead as I love the interior - crazy perhaps, lol)

Purse to go zip organiser
Grey mat Vernis pm agenda
6 key holder mono/rb 
Multicolour pm cosmetic pouch
Pomme D’Amour Vernis Key pouch
Murakami Cherries Round coin purse 
iPad mini


----------



## for3v3rz

Here is what’s in my Noe.


----------



## Lolly

cajhingle said:


> what’s inside Cannes...loving the ‘down sizing’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430284
> View attachment 4430285


I am SO into how much you can actually fit in this bag. Wow!


----------



## for3v3rz

More of what’s inside.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

The Vericord organizer in beige is an almost perfect colour match to Khaki interior. I choose this Speedy30 size on purpose to facilitate Neverfull's alternate cinched-in look in


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Grande Latte

Bags_4_life said:


> Inside my de nf old model (my straps cracked within the 1st year, my Sa offered me a brand new nm with pouch but I took a free repair instead as I love the interior - crazy perhaps, lol)
> 
> Purse to go zip organiser
> Grey mat Vernis pm agenda
> 6 key holder mono/rb
> Multicolour pm cosmetic pouch
> Pomme D’Amour Vernis Key pouch
> Murakami Cherries Round coin purse
> iPad mini
> 
> View attachment 4444890



I LOVE this pop of retro. I adore your cherry round coin purse and the multicolor cosmetic pouch. My SA recommended them to me back in the days, and I was so stupid to turn them down.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

my fave kinda pic


----------



## DrTr

I am so excited my pink lilac neverfull showed last week finally!  I had ordered a Divide and Conquer canvas loose fit organizer from Connie. I got purple because I like contrast. This is my 4th organizer from her, and the old ones look new still and keep my bags “shapely” and pristine. Here is an internal view of the organizer with flexible ends that allow the bag to cinch with organizer inside. It’s awesome it works both cinched and uncinched without misshaping the bag. More items would easily fit  but this wonderful bag carries all I need!  Where has she been all my life


----------



## iuvcoach

Today’s accessories inside Metis


----------



## shoes+handbags

iuvcoach said:


> Today’s accessories inside Metis


I love your items! The "it's an add to cart kind of day" made me smile because it is so true! I think we all have those days.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah. Totally into your "Add To Cart" pouch!


----------



## TangerineKandy

The usual suspects inside my Twinset!


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> Switching to my Nano Speedy for tomorrow and I’m pretty amazed at what it can fit! Easily fits my essentials but I also managed to put the mini pochette in there with some extras...
> 
> Besides my Kobo and sunglasses case, this is pretty much all I need every day!


Your keyholder is really cute as well!


----------



## karman

Sunshine mama said:


> Your keyholder is really cute as well!


Thanks! I’ve had this Coach one since I bought it to replace my Vernis holder!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Switched out the structured Speedy 30 organizer for a flexible one after I saw this crease (caused by clipping on top). Funny thing is it looks perfectly fine when unclipped
	

		
			
		

		
	








Much better for peace of mind lol. Now I'll rotate the Speedy one for when I need to cinch in the sides


----------



## blondiekinz

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4460103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched out the structured Speedy 30 organizer for a flexible one after I saw this crease (caused by clipping on top). Funny thing is it looks perfectly fine when unclipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460104
> View attachment 4460105
> View attachment 4460106
> View attachment 4460108
> 
> View attachment 4460107
> 
> Much better for peace of mind lol. Now I'll rotate the Speedy one for when I need to cinch in the sides


Where did you get the need organizer?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

blondiekinz said:


> Where did you get the need organizer?


Vericord> Amazon
PurseBling> Ebay


----------



## cheidel

Bags_4_life said:


> Inside my de nf old model (my straps cracked within the 1st year, my Sa offered me a brand new nm with pouch but I took a free repair instead as I love the interior - crazy perhaps, lol)
> 
> Purse to go zip organiser
> Grey mat Vernis pm agenda
> 6 key holder mono/rb
> Multicolour pm cosmetic pouch
> Pomme D’Amour Vernis Key pouch
> Murakami Cherries Round coin purse
> iPad mini
> 
> View attachment 4444890


Inside looks nice!  No, not crazy, my mono NF GM is the old model and I love the interior too!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4460103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched out the structured Speedy 30 organizer for a flexible one after I saw this crease (caused by clipping on top). Funny thing is it looks perfectly fine when unclipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460104
> View attachment 4460105
> View attachment 4460106
> View attachment 4460108
> 
> View attachment 4460107
> 
> Much better for peace of mind lol. Now I'll rotate the Speedy one for when I need to cinch in the sides


Beautiful, and the bandeau looks perfect!!! Very pretty!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

TangerineKandy said:


> The usual suspects inside my Twinset!


Love the lil mouse!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Irishgrrrl said:


> Love the lil mouse!


Thank you!! It's from Coach!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

TangerineKandy said:


> Thank you!! It's from Coach!


I thought it might be Coach!  They have the cutest accessories!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Irishgrrrl said:


> I thought it might be Coach!  They have the cutest accessories!


I agree!


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Noe. Looks like a big hole.


----------



## DrTr

for3v3rz said:


> In my Noe. Looks like a big hole.


A very tidy hole with nice slg’s!  Is that a baby Longchamp la pliage?!  So cute


----------



## for3v3rz

DrTr said:


> A very tidy hole with nice slg’s!  Is that a baby Longchamp la pliage?!  So cute


Yes is their coin purse. Great for holding small items.


----------



## missconvy

New organizer from Amazon that I’m super happy with. This is the Vercord mini. I like this because it gives a slightly more relaxed look to my neverfull than my Samorga organizer.


----------



## Suburbachic

My travel companions mini and pm backpacks inside my my keepall 50


----------



## dmmiller

Changing from Delightful into Artsy.  Pochettes make it so much easier.  My husband refers to them as nesting purses like the Russian dolls.


----------



## spattiaccount

Inside my speedy 30 (Organizer: Lexsion from Amazon)


----------



## sweetpea_2009

spattiaccount said:


> Inside my speedy 30 (Organizer: Lexsion from Amazon)



Very neat and LVoe all the mini SLGs


----------



## Louisgyal37

Inside NF with samorga


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside NF with samorga
> View attachment 4482716



Love that mini pochette!!  So adorable!


----------



## Louisgyal37

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love that mini pochette!!  So adorable!


Ty!! She’s held up well over the past 8 years with no chipping. Such a happy surprise...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Louisgyal37 said:


> Ty!! She’s held up well over the past 8 years with no chipping. Such a happy surprise...



That’s awesome! Just means you’ve taken really good care of her!


----------



## for3v3rz

Switching into my Speedy.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

for3v3rz said:


> Switching into my Speedy.


I should learn from you to keep my speedy neat.


----------



## for3v3rz

Work_For_Purse said:


> I should learn from you to keep my speedy neat.


Thanks. It helps to keep my bag light and only take what I really need. My shoulder thanks me too.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mono SLGs keeping me organized. Obsessed with SLGs and thankful one of my CAs hooked me up with a TP15. It’s a great size for miscellaneous items.


----------



## Poochie231080

LV beach pouch knokke edition


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Petit Noe.


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## LVlover13

Surprised this baby can hold a lot! Of course my phone can fit in there too


----------



## Tayyyraee

What’s inside my Graceful MM
Sarah Wallet Old Model (Buying a new one today)
Car keys with cles
Work keys
Burberry sunglasses 
Portable charger 
Cosmetic Pouch PM


----------



## cunextuesday

Diaper bag!!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

One of my favorites: original Delightful with “Louis Vuitton” imprinted on the strap. I’m glad I have one too!


Louisgyal37 said:


> View attachment 4494242
> View attachment 4494243


----------



## fyn72

Inside my Saintonge, still room to spare


----------



## cajhingle

inside palm springs mini, my ‘go to ‘


----------



## fyn72

Finally pulled the trigger on a Palm Springs Mini what’s in my bag today, fits more than I thought!


----------



## leooh

Vernis Alma GM with me at work today.


----------



## blondiekinz

• Kate Spade Kinsley wallet in black
• Kate Spade prescription glasses in case
• Louis Vuitton Key Pouch in damier ebene
• Bag holder

Not Pictured
• Samorga organizer in red (LV-S25-2)
• iPhone 8 Plus


----------



## cajhingle

inside my Felicie


----------



## ditzydi

My PM is pretty empty.  I stand up my coach wristlet and sunglass case bc the bag looked fatter at the bottom if I put them on their bottoms.  As much as I’d lever to get a mini pochette I. The future, the Coach wristlet is great for holding a few lipglosses, hand sanitizer and has card slots, eliminating the need for a separate cardholder.


----------



## daffyleigh

MWT speedy 30 on this Monday!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

What’s in my classic Speedy 30 DA, lots of things..


----------



## bbkctpf

My Favorite PM with Kiragami small and medium!


----------



## VintageLVer

What is currently inside of my vintage 1996 Petit Noe. Inside the Pochette and Ipsy bags are various items such as lipgloss, rollerball, deodorant, cash etc. I keep all of my change in the little leather owl pouch. The small Damier look-alike keychain pouch was an Amazon purchase by Daisy Rose. I will eventually get a real LV one, but it is not practical for me to spend $300+ on a SLG right now, so it works for what I need it to and honestly is extremely good quality for a look alike piece. The bag charm is also “inspired by” and was another Amazon purchase. I feel much better carrying an inspired piece vs. a counterfeit LV anyway. I couldn’t bring myself to carry a full blown replica these days. (Although I do admit I did so as a teenager, but I didn’t know any better back then.)


----------



## Louisgyal37

Montaigne bb


----------



## Hotsauna

TP26 with content to Stockholm.


----------



## simplyredottb

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne bb
> View attachment 4516010



I soooo love this bag. I'm a sucker for satchels and this is right up my alley. How do you like it?
Love all of your SLGs as well!


----------



## Louisgyal37

simplyredottb said:


> I soooo love this bag. I'm a sucker for satchels and this is right up my alley. How do you like it?
> Love all of your SLGs as well!


Thanks, I love it!!! The bb is a perfect size and packs a punch. I used to have the mm size in empreinte but barely carried it as it felt too big. I’ve become obsessed with bb sizes across the board lol...


----------



## Louisgyal37

In my Pallas bb today...


----------



## simplyredottb

Louisgyal37 said:


> In my Pallas bb today...
> View attachment 4517601



Okay, I love this one too. Ugh! This place is *dangerous*! Swinging by one of the only LVs in my state 3 hours away for the first time next week with the husband...I'm gonna have a ball.


----------



## Louisgyal37

simplyredottb said:


> Okay, I love this one too. Ugh! This place is *dangerous*! Swinging by one of the only LVs in my state 3 hours away for the first time next week with the husband...I'm gonna have a ball.


Oh enjoy and take your time browsing before you decide!!! There’s sooo much eye candy to explore...


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

This is what I can fit into the Horizon Soft Duffle 55: 2 swimsuits, 1 electronics pouch, 5 pairs of undies, pyjamas, 5 shirts, 1 pair of jeans, 1 pair of sneakers, 2 socks, 1 pair of shorts, 1 pair of capris, 1 makeup case, 1 toiletry case, 1 zip sweater, laundry bag, an electric mini tower fan, a bottle of water and a can of iced tea, and my Valentino RockStud spike chain bag which contained my jewelry and snacks. 

It fit surprisingly more that I expected!


----------



## MmeM124

First pic is when it’s just me; with kids I add a wet bag with spare clothes for my three year old. I included a pic of the wet bag since it gives you an idea of how much this speedy 30 can really hold! There’s also usually some snacks and a sweater for me too.


----------



## Yijingchan

Travelling with my new LV Riverside... amazed at how much it could fit. Love the compartments and the shoulder strap. Really versatile


----------



## Marinesp

In my new Neverfull GM. 
Not pictured: my phone and reusable water bottle.


----------



## J.A.N.

Very minimalist for me. The bare essentials. 
My Pochette Trunk Verticale fits my I Phone 6s plus with Kate Spade leopard cover on and my Chanel card holder and my 2 keys detached  not pictured but I tend to wear those on my lanyard attached.


----------



## fyn72

Pochette Accessories I also had my iPhone 6+ in there


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I wasn't sure where to share these detail pics (if this belongs on Samorga thread?) so please excuse...

Here are my new Samorga's for Nice BB, Twist MM & Alma PM. I've been lazy to order but their EMS option is fantastic, it arrived in only 4 days. I chose white organizers for the handbags as I like the brightening for interiors and matching my White Multicolour pieces Also like the add-on iPad mini pocket for the Alma one.


----------



## Babyblue033

Instead of my usual diaper bag, my favorite Ikat Neverfull MM. Keeping it super simple today (considering being out with 2 kids), the diaper pouch, snack pouch, baby wipes, pacifier pod, and mini pochette which has my wallet, lipgloss, mouthwash, and a pen.


----------



## Bagologist

It’s slim pickings for Petite Boîte Chapeau.


----------



## HavPlenty

Speedy B 30:
Lip gloss, small notebook, pens, keys, checkbook, headphones (coach case) sunglasses, eyeglasses in the case, lotion, card case, lunch, medicine bag, tech bag, water, and wallet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4527174


----------



## HavPlenty

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne bb
> View attachment 4516010


This bag is so pretty.


----------



## J.A.N.

I can fit a bit more in mine now the daily bare essentials I need.


----------



## baghabitz34

WIMB: miscellaneous papers, mini pochette, small Coach wristlet, highlighter, flashlight, gold eyeglass case (used for pens/pencils), toiletry 19, notebook, hot pink TB wallet, small Vaseline


----------



## HavPlenty

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4528719
> 
> WIMB: miscellaneous papers, mini pochette, small Coach wristlet, highlighter, flashlight, gold eyeglass case (used for pens/pencils), toiletry 19, notebook, hot pink TB wallet, small Vaseline


So pretty. What's the name of this bag?


----------



## baghabitz34

HavPlenty said:


> So pretty. What's the name of this bag?


Thanks  The bag is the Hyde park in fuchsia.


----------



## jillyfish108

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4528719
> 
> WIMB: miscellaneous papers, mini pochette, small Coach wristlet, highlighter, flashlight, gold eyeglass case (used for pens/pencils), toiletry 19, notebook, hot pink TB wallet, small Vaseline



What bag is this?


----------



## baghabitz34

jillyfish108 said:


> What bag is this?


Hyde park in fuchsia


----------



## Lejic

I love this purse so much.

I was disappointed when the PM was too small for me when I tried in the store, but I’m soooo happy I went home with her instead.


----------



## HavPlenty

Lejic said:


> I love this purse so much.
> 
> I was disappointed when the PM was too small for me when I tried in the store, but I’m soooo happy I went home with her instead.
> 
> View attachment 4530473
> View attachment 4530474
> View attachment 4530475


Very Nice! What is the name?


----------



## Lejic

HavPlenty said:


> Very Nice! What is the name?


Thanks! It’s a Mylockme (not sure about the spelling)


----------



## HavPlenty

Lejic said:


> Thanks! It’s a Mylockme (not sure about the spelling)


Thanks! I went in the store to look at the pochette metis and went in the opposite direction. I went smaller and left with the croisette.


----------



## Lejic

HavPlenty said:


> Thanks! I went in the store to look at the pochette metis and went in the opposite direction. I went smaller and left with the croisette.



That’s cute too! I just hate switching out for travel because I do that relatively often, so my headphones have to fit lol.


----------



## DrTr

Lejic said:


> I love this purse so much.
> 
> I was disappointed when the PM was too small for me when I tried in the store, but I’m soooo happy I went home with her instead.
> 
> View attachment 4530473
> View attachment 4530474
> View attachment 4530475


I have her in blue/cream. Aren’t they gorgeous and SO organizeable?  Three inside compartments and a zip on the back outside. She’s beautiful!


----------



## Lejic

DrTr said:


> I have her in blue/cream. Aren’t they gorgeous and SO organizeable?  Three inside compartments and a zip on the back outside. She’s beautiful!


Yes, 100%!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Tortillas obviously.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mrsinsyder said:


> Tortillas obviously.
> 
> View attachment 4531100


----------



## Cams

Mini Pochette 
Round coise purse, lipsticks, sunglasses and my key holder.


----------



## Scarlett67

Inside with my organizer, and outside the bag!


----------



## Bags_4_life

mrsinsyder said:


> Tortillas obviously.
> 
> View attachment 4531100


Dur obvs, it’s the perfect fit!


----------



## Melfontana

I decided to use my mini for the first time today. It’s tiny . 
Zippy Compact DE
Mini Pochette DE
Key Cles DE
4 Key Holder Pomme’
With a little room to spare ::
Thanks for letting me share ::


----------



## Fierymo

Ended up in Hoxton today with Hoxton GM 


Chanel clip on glasses 
Zippy round purse 
Small ring agenda 
Key pouch DE
Joey wallet DA


----------



## Fierymo

Melfontana said:


> I decided to use my mini for the first time today. It’s tiny .
> Zippy Compact DE
> Mini Pochette DE
> Key Cles DE
> 4 Key Holder Pomme’
> With a little room to spare ::
> Thanks for letting me share ::


Looks amazing and can fit quite a bit.


----------



## yvimaus

In my Pochette Metis Empreinte leather in black!  


*- Louis Vuitton Clemence wallet in empreinte
- 6 Key Holder Louis Vuitton in empreinte
- Car key
- Longchamp makeup bag
- Key pouch*


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Wednesday friends! Kinda off topic (non-LV SLG) but I've been wanting this T3 set for awhile & finally got my hands on it




Same size as my Nice BB


----------



## Melfontana

Fierymo said:


> Looks amazing and can fit quite a bit.


Thank you  it holds a good amount plus my phone and sunglasses


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Changed into Croissant MM, great shoulder bag that can fit quite a bit
TP15, mini pochette, small agenda, cles, Gucci card holder, 6 ring key holder, 2 lippies


----------



## Louisgyal37

Rummaging through my closet..forgot I had this. My first slg from 2004...with Montaigne bb strap


----------



## lily2019

Just the bare essentials for a quick dinner out: mini PA, key pouch, 6 key holder, and my phone (not pictured) in my Favorite MM.


----------



## cajhingle

inside nano


----------



## miumiu2046

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4549778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549779


Can you share the name of the cardholder pls? Thanks!


----------



## cajhingle

miumiu2046 said:


> Can you share the name of the cardholder pls? Thanks!


Neo Porte Cartes from the men’s


----------



## missconvy

Can you believe all this fits in the mini Pochette?!


----------



## themeanreds

~LV Elise wallet
~LV Toiletry 19 (catch all for Tylenol, more lip products, sunscreen, pens, ear buds, lotion, tampons, etc....)
~Maybelline Baby Lips in Cherry Me
~Lipsmacker Root Beer Lip Balm
~MAC Studio Fix
~LV round coin purse (use for my rosary)
~LV key pouch (vintage, smaller than current one - use for coins)
~Prada card holder
~Dior round pouch (but I use for my Chanel mirror and an eyeshadow compact)
~Dior zipper pouch (for gift card/rewards cards)
~Quay sunnies
~Plackers floss picks
~Gum
~LV 6 ring key holder
~Checkbook
Not pictured: car FOB and my cell phone

This is the LV Cabas Rivington tote 

Dior round pouch:


----------



## Scarlett67

themeanreds said:


> ~LV round coin purse (use for my rosary)
> 
> I love this! I have some religious medals Miraculous Medal, St Jude, St. Christopher) that belonged to my grandparents in my LV Porte Monnaie Gousset


----------



## SohviAnneli

This is what I have inside my pochette metis today. 




I have 2x parfume, handcream sample, gloss for lips, concealer, bephanten cream in MAC sample container, headphones, work phone, wallet, comb, pen painkiller, work tag and keys, personal keys and gum.

I also have my personal phone, but it isn't in the picture cause I took the shots with it. Also I often tend to have some kind of snack with me..


----------



## MmeM124

Had to drop off my neverfull (work bag) for repairs and decided to try out my new (to me) vintage Speedy 35 I bought for travel. I’m really impressed with what fits. There’s a lot of room left after including everything - plan book and grading, water bottle, multiple pouches...


----------



## taniherd

MmeM124 said:


> Had to drop off my neverfull (work bag) for repairs and decided to try out my new (to me) vintage Speedy 35 I bought for travel. I’m really impressed with what fits. There’s a lot of room left after including everything - plan book and grading, water bottle, multiple pouches...



What does your empreinte key coin purse hold? How long have you had it? It looks very well loved. I like it.


----------



## MmeM124

taniherd said:


> What does your empreinte key coin purse hold? How long have you had it? It looks very well loved. I like it.



I actually bought it used so I haven’t had it that long...about 6 months. The new ones look so tight - maybe they aren’t but I liked that this one was stretchy and soft already. It holds all my cards and cash in the main pouch and coins in the zip part. I really love it. I feel it can hold a large amount of coins as well which is nice.


----------



## MmeM124

taniherd said:


> What does your empreinte key coin purse hold? How long have you had it? It looks very well loved. I like it.



it’s from 2015 - not sure what kind of use it had prior to me but I use everyday. Here’s a view of the insides


----------



## taniherd

MmeM124 said:


> it’s from 2015 - not sure what kind of use it had prior to me but I use everyday. Here’s a view of the insides


Thank you for posting interior pics. 
Wow that little lovely can hold A LOT!


----------



## MmeM124

taniherd said:


> Thank you for posting interior pics.
> Wow that little lovely can hold A LOT!


You’re welcome! I was surprised too. I used to have a long zip wallet!


----------



## kbell

The full size Noe is such a great heavy load day bag. I’m not afraid to pack it since it was meant to carry a lot. It fits with room to spare for a work snack/lunch I usually throw on top: 

My work 14” laptop & charger in a padded sleeve (has to go in sideways). 
Toiletry 19
Agenda pm
Midi pochette (the one that came w/bucket) slightly bigger than the mini 
Wapity case
18 oz Yeti with coffee
Micro pochette
Reading glasses

It’s heavy but the thick strap of the Noe makes it comfortable.


----------



## Pimpernel

taniherd said:


> What does your empreinte key coin purse hold? How long have you had it? It looks very well loved. I like it.



I´m not MmeM24, but mine holds one Toyota car key (not fob), a mini torch, and two rings with 4 keys each in the main compartment. In the zipped compartment at the back, I always carry 1.000 Euro in cash, folded (medical emergency, last-minute plane rebooking at airport, car rental etc- sometimes CC´s are rejected). 

Oh, and it´s also survived (with keys and cash intact) a cold-water washing machine 45 minute cycle :-p


----------



## taniherd

Pimpernel said:


> I´m not MmeM24, but mine holds one Toyota car key (not fob), a mini torch, and two rings with 4 keys each in the main compartment. In the zipped compartment at the back, I always carry 1.000 Euro in cash, folded (medical emergency, last-minute plane rebooking at airport, car rental etc- sometimes CC´s are rejected).
> 
> Oh, and it´s also survived (with keys and cash intact) a cold-water washing machine 45 minute cycle :-p


Wow! Can you post a pic please?


----------



## Bijouxlady

kbell said:


> The full size Noe is such a great heavy load day bag. I’m not afraid to pack it since it was meant to carry a lot. It fits with room to spare for a work snack/lunch I usually throw on top:
> 
> My work 14” laptop & charger in a padded sleeve (has to go in sideways).
> Toiletry 19
> Agenda pm
> Midi pochette (the one that came w/bucket) slightly bigger than the mini
> Wapity case
> 18 oz Yeti with coffee
> Micro pochette
> Reading glasses
> 
> It’s heavy but the thick strap of the Noe makes it comfortable.
> View attachment 4560471
> View attachment 4560472
> View attachment 4560473


I have been toying with the idea of a Noe. My only concern is all the light colored leather on the bottom of the bag. I'm sure you've heard that before. I know the patina is the desired effect. I love the look!


----------



## kbell

Bijouxlady said:


> I have been toying with the idea of a Noe. My only concern is all the light colored leather on the bottom of the bag. I'm sure you've heard that before. I know the patina is the desired effect. I love the look!



Mine is old & beat up but the bottom actually looks great! I’ve thrown it on top of snow that got on my car seat a few times too when rushing. Can’t even tell. I need to get the top trim replaced at some point but otherwise this bag holds up very well & carries a lot


----------



## Pimpernel

taniherd said:


> Wow! Can you post a pic please?


Sure, no problem!


----------



## taniherd

Pimpernel said:


> Sure, no problem!
> View attachment 4561083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561084


Beautiful!


----------



## Bijouxlady

kbell said:


> Mine is old & beat up but the bottom actually looks great! I’ve thrown it on top of snow that got on my car seat a few times too when rushing. Can’t even tell. I need to get the top trim replaced at some point but otherwise this bag holds up very well & carries a lot


Thank you! I just assumed since it was light colored leather I would need to baby it. I think I might jump out there & get one. How long have you had yours?


----------



## kbell

Bijouxlady said:


> Thank you! I just assumed since it was light colored leather I would need to baby it. I think I might jump out there & get one. How long have you had yours?



I was used to vachetta before this bag but the bottom also gave me pause - I bought mine preloved at a great price. I was afraid of ruining a new bag & really wanted to use it, not baby it. My bag was made in 1997. I’ve had it since 2016. Below are pics of how the bottom looked when I first got it VS now. Not much difference. 

1st received: 



Now:



The only thing I’ve done that was too careless with this bag was wear it immediately after applying sunscreen on a lake trip. The sunscreen left marks on the strap underside that I couldn’t remove. It doesn’t bother me anymore though. The leather string basically disintegrated after 20+ years so I use a bandeau.


----------



## Bijouxlady

kbell said:


> I was used to vachetta before this bag but the bottom also gave me pause - I bought mine preloved at a great price. I was afraid of ruining a new bag & really wanted to use it, not baby it. My bag was made in 1997. I’ve had it since 2016. Below are pics of how the bottom looked when I first got it VS now. Not much difference.
> 
> 1st received:
> View attachment 4561937
> 
> 
> Now:
> View attachment 4561938
> 
> 
> The only thing I’ve done that was too careless with this bag was wear it immediately after applying sunscreen on a lake trip. The sunscreen left marks on the strap underside that I couldn’t remove. It doesn’t bother me anymore though. The leather string basically disintegrated after 20+ years so I use a bandeau.


Wow! It looks surprisingly good! Thanks for taking the time to post the pics.


----------



## kbell

Bijouxlady said:


> Wow! It looks surprisingly good! Do you have Noe or the Petit Noe?



Full size Noe - I love it! Perfect big bag


----------



## Bijouxlady

kbell said:


> Full size Noe - I love it! Perfect big bag


I went back & looked at your previous post & saw you had the full size. Is it much bigger than the petit? I guess it could serve as a tote, right? I am looking for a tote but don't want a NF.


----------



## kbell

Bijouxlady said:


> I went back & looked at your previous post & saw you had the full size. Is it much bigger than the petit? I guess it could serve as a tote, right? I am looking for a tote but don't want a NF.



I use it in lieu of a tote. I don’t really love totes. They’re always falling off my shoulder. This fits just as much! It’s taller than the petite. I’m 5’2” and don’t think it’s too big. The thick strap makes heavy loads much more bearable than tote straps.


----------



## runner1234

Pimpernel said:


> Sure, no problem!
> View attachment 4561083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561084


beautiful!


----------



## PrairieBagurl

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4497850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside palm springs mini, my ‘go to ‘



I like how you used the mini dust bag to store items.


----------



## cajhingle

my ‘work’ bag for the week, my cute nano


----------



## PrairieBagurl

cajhingle said:


> my ‘work’ bag for the week, my cute nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564490



Wow it fits all of this, does it close?


----------



## lily2019

What’s inside my PA: mini PA in mono, key pouch in mono, & 6 key holder in mono. It’s a Monogram galore .

This is so perfect for work, it fits inside my work bag and is the perfect size to carry all my essentials as I’m running out to lunch at work.

For size reference, this fits a little less than my Favorite MM but is perfect for its intended purpose.


----------



## Scarlett67

kbell said:


> The full size Noe is such a great heavy load day bag. I’m not afraid to pack it since it was meant to carry a lot. It fits with room to spare for a work snack/lunch I usually throw on top:
> 
> My work 14” laptop & charger in a padded sleeve (has to go in sideways).
> Toiletry 19
> Agenda pm
> Midi pochette (the one that came w/bucket) slightly bigger than the mini
> Wapity case
> 18 oz Yeti with coffee
> Micro pochette
> Reading glasses
> 
> It’s heavy but the thick strap of the Noe makes it comfortable.
> View attachment 4560471
> View attachment 4560472
> View attachment 4560473


Your Noe is gorgeous, and I LOVE your epi pouch!


----------



## PunjabiStyle

MSHermione said:


> Tried a little harder to fill up my speedy 30 today! Have my wallet, sunglasses, 3 filled up pouches, & a jacket under all that. =)


Is that a Stich pouch?


----------



## Jordyaddict

My new twist belt wallet


----------



## joahanna

The essentials I carry in my Favorite MM. My iPhone also goes in there. This is how much I can fit without the bag looking distorted.


----------



## Mikaelha

I posted this on a PM or BCS thread comparing the two bags but decided to also post here since it’s what I filled these awesome bags with usually. So here it goes:



This is almost similar to what I usually use on the bags.
The pouches and items I use on my bags really depend on the shape of the bag.

let’s say I want to pack the four items on the pic:
T15
Zippy wallet
Yellow pouch
Pink pouch

On the PM I can only use the zippy on one compartment and the other the yellow pouch. I also added the pink pouch but it was empty, just added to show it can fit a small flat item. This leaves the TP15 out, it will not fit in the PM with the other items already in.

I do not overfill my bags so PM will never look overstuff. Also most of the time I don’t use a wallet on these bags I use a small pouch like the pink one or I need to get me a zippy coin lol.

On the BCS, because of the shape, I cannot use the yellow pouch.
But I placed all items the yellow pouch had inside the pink pouch so now the pink pouch has items inside.
Wallet also cannot fit on the BCS.
So in the BCS I use smaller pouches, on this example I used TP15 and the now filled pink pouch. They fit perfectly and with room to spare. I put a happy meal Hello Kitty toy, lol! Inside to see that it has room for another small pouch or other thing of that nature.

I love these bags!!!!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Mikaelha said:


> I posted this on a PM or BCS thread comparing the two bags but decided to also post here since it’s what I filled these awesome bags with usually. So here it goes:
> 
> 
> 
> This is almost similar to what I usually use on the bags.
> The pouches and items I use on my bags really depend on the shape of the bag.
> 
> let’s say I want to pack the four items on the pic:
> T15
> Zippy wallet
> Yellow pouch
> Pink pouch
> 
> On the PM I can only use the zippy on one compartment and the other the yellow pouch. I also added the pink pouch but it was empty, just added to show it can fit a small flat item. This leaves the TP15 out, it will not fit in the PM with the other items already in.
> 
> I do not overfill my bags so PM will never look overstuff. Also most of the time I don’t use a wallet on these bags I use a small pouch like the pink one or I need to get me a zippy coin lol.
> 
> On the BCS, because of the shape, I cannot use the yellow pouch.
> But I placed all items the yellow pouch had inside the pink pouch so now the pink pouch has items inside.
> Wallet also cannot fit on the BCS.
> So in the BCS I use smaller pouches, on this example I used TP15 and the now filled pink pouch. They fit perfectly and with room to spare. I put a happy meal Hello Kitty toy, lol! Inside to see that it has room for another small pouch or other thing of that nature.
> 
> I love these bags!!!!






This is sooo helpful! Love both beautiful pieces you have. Is your PM Mono the 'new model'?


----------



## OCMomof3

joahanna said:


> The essentials I carry in my Favorite MM. My iPhone also goes in there. This is how much I can fit without the bag looking distorted.
> View attachment 4576225


Chanel wallet twins!  For some reason, I never see anyone else with that wallet!


----------



## Mikaelha

EJsMommy1 said:


> This is sooo helpful! Love both beautiful pieces you have. Is your PM Mono the 'new model'?


Thank you!!! 
My PM is not the first version but also is not the newer version. I bought this during the summer. Mine stands on its own and zero issues!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loving this tiny wallet which goes into my small purses. I  am able to fit my cash, a few coins,  and my cards.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving this tiny wallet which goes into my small purses. I  am able to fit my cash, a few coins,  and my cards.


I love the Prada wallet!


----------



## Pinkie*

Love this thread


----------



## sayakayumi

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving this tiny wallet which goes into my small purses. I  am able to fit my cash, a few coins,  and my cards.


I love your vernis pochette with strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> I love the Prada wallet!





sayakayumi said:


> I love your vernis pochette with strap



Thank you so much @sayakayumi and @BleuSaphir!


----------



## joahanna

OCMomof3 said:


> Chanel wallet twins!  For some reason, I never see anyone else with that wallet!



How cool! 

I noticed that too. There is a youtuber, Isabelle Ahn, she recommended this wallet in one of her older videos. I got mine pre loved a few weeks ago, I believe it‘s from 2017, just before this style was discontinued. I really love how structured and sleek looking this is, due to the more square-like shape.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Took my new Croisette for its first outing today - out to breakfast!

What's inside:
Celine long zip code wallet
Two pencil pouches - one with lip balm, hair ties,  microfiber cloth for my glasses, and a baby wipe for miscellaneous use; and a second one with my handbag hook and ballpoint pen
Baggu reusable bag (I was going to the farmers market after)
Reusable chopsticks
Keys
My cell phone, which fit perfectly in the interior slip pocket

I probably could have easily fit more if I had sized down to a card holder and gotten rid of one of the pouches, but I just thew everything in from my work bag because I didn't want the hassle.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Took my new Croisette for its first outing today - out to breakfast!
> 
> What's inside:
> Celine long zip code wallet
> Two pencil pouches - one with lip balm, hair ties,  microfiber cloth for my glasses, and a baby wipe for miscellaneous use; and a second one with my handbag hook and ballpoint pen
> Baggu reusable bag (I was going to the farmers market after)
> Reusable chopsticks
> Keys
> My cell phone, which fit perfectly in the interior slip pocket
> 
> I probably could have easily fit more if I had sized down to a card holder and gotten rid of one of the pouches, but I just thew everything in from my work bag because I didn't want the hassle.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Just picked up the 2019 Animations MP—decided to make it my snack pack (with a reusable straw)


----------



## ohmisseevee

It's adorable!  I love how vibrant the colors are.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

ohmisseevee said:


> It's adorable!  I love how vibrant the colors are.



Thank you!!  I agree [emoji817]!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Just picked up the 2019 Animations MP—decided to make it my snack pack (with a reusable straw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582427
> View attachment 4582428


Love the MP, but more drawn by your "snack"!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the MP, but more drawn by your "snack"!



Lol—knew it [emoji6][emoji6]!!  Do you carry snacks everywhere with you along with your Swell bottle?  I think the answer is YES!!!  I wish I could carry cakes with me, but I guess packaged cookies and candies will have to do[emoji39][emoji39].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

ohmisseevee said:


> Took my new Croisette for its first outing today - out to breakfast!
> 
> What's inside:
> Celine long zip code wallet
> Two pencil pouches - one with lip balm, hair ties,  microfiber cloth for my glasses, and a baby wipe for miscellaneous use; and a second one with my handbag hook and ballpoint pen
> Baggu reusable bag (I was going to the farmers market after)
> Reusable chopsticks
> Keys
> My cell phone, which fit perfectly in the interior slip pocket
> 
> I probably could have easily fit more if I had sized down to a card holder and gotten rid of one of the pouches, but I just thew everything in from my work bag because I didn't want the hassle.



Your pouches are super cute.

I also carry reusable chopsticks—it’s a slimmer profile than my reusable fork and spoon, lol.

I love to see what people pack in their bags (mostly for all the practical items and cutesy stuff).  I need to do more of these myself (I think there’s one I did in the Lymington thread).


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> Just picked up the 2019 Animations MP—decided to make it my snack pack (with a reusable straw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582427
> View attachment 4582428



This is the most adorable snack pack ever — I love the blue lining and I adore Miss Vivienne


----------



## viv7v7

GeorginaLavender said:


> Just picked up the 2019 Animations MP—decided to make it my snack pack (with a reusable straw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582427
> View attachment 4582428


did u get it online or in store? it never shows in stock online when I check ..


----------



## GeorginaLavender

viv7v7 said:


> did u get it online or in store? it never shows in stock online when I check ..



Store:  LV inside NM at NorthPark (Dallas)


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Lol—knew it [emoji6][emoji6]!!  Do you carry snacks everywhere with you along with your Swell bottle?  I think the answer is YES!!!  I wish I could carry cakes with me, but I guess packaged cookies and candies will have to do[emoji39][emoji39].


You'll need a much bigger pochette for cakes!
A maxi pochette? LV should definitely make a maxi pochette.


----------



## Lejic

ohmisseevee said:


> Took my new Croisette for its first outing today - out to breakfast!
> 
> What's inside:
> Celine long zip code wallet
> Two pencil pouches - one with lip balm, hair ties,  microfiber cloth for my glasses, and a baby wipe for miscellaneous use; and a second one with my handbag hook and ballpoint pen
> Baggu reusable bag (I was going to the farmers market after)
> Reusable chopsticks
> Keys
> My cell phone, which fit perfectly in the interior slip pocket
> 
> I probably could have easily fit more if I had sized down to a card holder and gotten rid of one of the pouches, but I just thew everything in from my work bag because I didn't want the hassle.


Every now and again I think about buying the croisette, and it doesn’t fit my life style but I loooove seeing it!

Also I love CCS so your pouches make me so happy!!!


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Currently in my Damier Ebene Alma BB, my multicles and pink graffiti compact zippy wallet!


----------



## cheidel

GeorginaLavender said:


> Just picked up the 2019 Animations MP—decided to make it my snack pack (with a reusable straw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582427
> View attachment 4582428


Very cute!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Going super minimal today.


----------



## Bags_4_life

A peek inside my neat and tidy Neverfull. I don’t always use an organiser but it’s so much easier when I do.


----------



## Mikaelha

Bags_4_life said:


> A peek inside my neat and tidy Neverfull. I don’t always use an organiser but it’s so much easier when I do.
> 
> View attachment 4586281


What brand is the organizer?


----------



## Grande Latte

Traveling to San Francisco today. This is what I'm carrying. Pegas 55. Clemence wallet. Round coin purse.


----------



## cajhingle

repeat for Nano


----------



## Lejic

Grande Latte said:


> Traveling to San Francisco today. This is what I'm carrying. Pegas 55. Clemence wallet. Round coin purse.
> View attachment 4587778


Pretty!

what’s the bag?


----------



## Bags_4_life

Mikaelha said:


> What brand is the organizer?


It’s from Pursebling.com it’s a purse to go zip up


----------



## anglarry04

Grande Latte said:


> Traveling to San Francisco today. This is what I'm carrying. Pegas 55. Clemence wallet. Round coin purse.
> View attachment 4587778


OMG what brown leather purse is that? i know its not LV but i need it


----------



## Grande Latte

Lejic said:


> Pretty!
> what’s the bag?





anglarry04 said:


> OMG what brown leather purse is that? i know its not LV but i need it



The bag I carried is the Madewell Transport tote in medium. The color is English Saddle. I love it. It's so functional, especially because I carry some paperwork, and the style is so subtle. It's available on Madewell.com and also Nordstrom.


----------



## Poochie231080

Pochette Column Reverse Noir


----------



## Meesh202

Poochie231080 said:


> Pochette Column Reverse Noir


That is really cute


----------



## lv_katie

Grande Latte said:


> The bag I carried is the Madewell Transport tote in medium. The color is English Saddle. I love it. It's so functional, especially because I carry some paperwork, and the style is so subtle. It's available on Madewell.com and also Nordstrom.



I think madewell and LV go so well together !


----------



## cheidel

Grande Latte said:


> Traveling to San Francisco today. This is what I'm carrying. Pegas 55. Clemence wallet. Round coin purse.
> View attachment 4587778


Love Tote too!


----------



## Grande Latte

cheidel said:


> Love Tote too!



It's a medium Madewell transport tote (https://www.madewell.com/the-medium...es-featuredshops-transportcollection#start=15) also sold on Nordstrom. It's only $158 but so casual and easy to use.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Grande Latte said:


> Traveling to San Francisco today. This is what I'm carrying. Pegas 55. Clemence wallet. Round coin purse.
> View attachment 4587778


Where’s the tote bag from?


----------



## mzroyalflyness

mzroyalflyness said:


> Where’s the tote bag from?


Lol i see it now. Never mind


----------



## kbell

Grande Latte said:


> It's a medium Madewell transport tote (https://www.madewell.com/the-medium-transport-tote-F5788.html?dwvar_F5788_size=ONE S&dwvar_F5788_color=RD5677&cgid=accessories-featuredshops-transportcollection#start=15) also sold on Nordstrom. It's only $158 but so casual and easy to use.



Your real life photos show it’s beauty much better than the online photos!


----------



## minasilver

Hi,
 I am trying to decide between the pochette metis empreinte noir and V Tote MM.  I normally wear large purses but saw the Pochette and fell in love. However I want to be practical. Trying to get an idea how much a V tote can hold. I have seen a Pochette but not the v tote. Does any one have the V Tote?


----------



## ms_emkay24

What I bring to work vs what I bring when I’m with my toddler. First few days carrying my new empriente pochette Métis. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Melfontana

minasilver said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to decide between the pochette metis empreinte noir and V Tote MM.  I normally wear large purses but saw the Pochette and fell in love. However I want to be practical. Trying to get an idea how much a V tote can hold. I have seen a Pochette but not the v tote. Does any one have the V Tote?


I have the V-Tote BB and it holds about the same amount of stuff as my PM but I don’t overstuff my bags. Idk if that helps but I’m assuming based on this information The V-Tote MM would hold a lot.


----------



## jillyfish108

minasilver said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to decide between the pochette metis empreinte noir and V Tote MM.  I normally wear large purses but saw the Pochette and fell in love. However I want to be practical. Trying to get an idea how much a V tote can hold. I have seen a Pochette but not the v tote. Does any one have the V Tote?


I have the v tote mm and it is a beautiful bag very classy looking and holds a ton. I can fit full size wallet toiletry 19 or 15 , glasses;  hand lotion; mini pochette tissue pouch; and room for more - here’s how it looks inside right now if you like big bags it’s perfect


----------



## PurseAndBags

ms_emkay24 said:


> What I bring to work vs what I bring when I’m with my toddler. First few days carrying my new empriente pochette Métis. Thanks for letting me share


Hi! What is that black wallet/keychain holder? I like how compact it is.


----------



## missconvy

Inside my new to me OG Pochette


----------



## minasilver

Thanks this is very helpful !


jillyfish108 said:


> I have the v tote mm and it is a beautiful bag very classy looking and holds a ton. I can fit full size wallet toiletry 19 or 15 , glasses;  hand lotion; mini pochette tissue pouch; and room for more - here’s how it looks inside right now if you like big bags it’s perfect


is very


----------



## minasilver

ms_emkay24 said:


> What I bring to work vs what I bring when I’m with my toddler. First few days carrying my new empriente pochette Métis. Thanks for letting me share


Such a beautiful bag! Thanks it does hold a lot!


----------



## QueenieQ

Bags_4_life said:


> It’s from Pursebling.com it’s a purse to go zip up


Love the fact that it could be closed, thanks for the info!


----------



## ms_emkay24

PurseAndBags said:


> Hi! What is that black wallet/keychain holder? I like how compact it is.


It’s a Gucci card/key holder. I don’t have it with me right now but I’ll post a better picture of it.


----------



## PurseAndBags

ms_emkay24 said:


> It’s a Gucci card/key holder. I don’t have it with me right now but I’ll post a better picture of it.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Melfontana

Reverse PM on a Rainy Day


----------



## misstrine85

My Ribera with adjustable strap for running errands:

Mini Pochette with essentials
Cles used as wallet for cards
Gum
Clippa
Keys with LV keychain
Dior lipbalm
YSL mirror


----------



## Louisgyal37

Inside my Tournelle


----------



## Grande Latte

Today. Vintage vibe.


----------



## lv_katie

Flying on thanksgiving with my toddler.  This speedy is packed to the brim !

For me
Cosmetic pouch DE
Mini pochette DE
Rosalie Mono/Pink
Key pouch in mono
Phone charger
Camera
Ear buds
Socks

For him
Diaper
Diaper cream
Vaseline
Crackers
Toy
Hand / face wipes
Dapple surface wipes
Infant tylenol
Childrens benadryl
Syringe
Empty sippy cup


----------



## fyn72

Nano speedy, so tiny yet fits all this!


----------



## LVinCali

My new NeoNoé is a bottomless pit and I love it.  The Sarah wallet is one of my oldest, most used LV pieces and shows no signs of wear.


----------



## baghabitz34

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside my Tournelle
> View attachment 4599926


Bag twins! I’m always happy to see someone else with this beauty


----------



## tina888

Inside my Blanche BB. 
Clemence wallet
Rilakkuma equipment of what I really want in LV but still stalking. 
My crazy massive set of keys and fobs 
My iPhone X in the front pocket.


----------



## ms_emkay24

PurseAndBags said:


> Hi! What is that black wallet/keychain holder? I like how compact it is.



Sorry it this took a while. Here’s a pic of my key pouch


----------



## BooYah

ms_emkay24 said:


> Sorry it this took a while. Here’s a pic of my key pouch



I have this in grey-best key storage pouch ever
It holds my 2 car remotes (mine & DH’s) and garage remote


----------



## PurseAndBags

ms_emkay24 said:


> Sorry it this took a while. Here’s a pic of my key pouch


Thanks! It looks very very practical!


----------



## WinSailor

Going super light to work today! Daily pouch with ipad pro 11.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

This is what’s inside my Felicie today minus the phone


----------



## Bagologist

My 8-year-old holiday bag. Vernis Alma GM Pomme D'Amour.   This doubles as an oversized kettlebell for me when I carry it, offering a workout due to its weight and despite all this stuff, it can hold a lot more. I need the workout though!


----------



## Meesh202

Bagologist said:


> My 8-year-old holiday bag. Vernis Alma GM Pomme D'Amour.   This doubles as an oversized kettlebell for me when I carry it, offering a workout due to its weight and despite all this stuff, it can hold a lot more. I need the workout though!
> 
> View attachment 4608223


Truth. It is a workout! Gorgeous though!!!


----------



## Bagologist

Meesh202 said:


> Truth. It is a workout! Gorgeous though!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Grande Latte

Going minimal again. Of course my iPhone is inside too, but I using it to take this picture!


----------



## pehtomi

PSM in use this week with the adjustable black/monogram strap.
This is my basic set of things that I swap from bag to bag. I have all my
extra cards in the yellow card holder and the most frequently used in the
small Gucci one. Lipstick, mineral make-up and miscellaneous stuff in the mini pochette.
The black pom pom is a cheap find from Etsy.


----------



## Prufrock613

tua said:


> This is what’s inside my Felicie today minus the phone
> View attachment 4607444


Love the Calvi! - what color is it?❤️


----------



## 1LV

Alma PM


----------



## Justin392

~ Bucket pouch
~ Sarah wallet
~ Taiga card case
~ 4 key holder


----------



## Fierymo

Enjoying my Courtney MM
I too have the bucket pouch
Zippy wallet epi sunrise 
Chanel glasses
small ring agenda
Mini fan (heaven sent)
Clip bag holder
Earphones 
Anouk coin purse
Courtney MM strap


----------



## Pinkie*

pehtomi said:


> PSM in use this week with the adjustable black/monogram strap.
> This is my basic set of things that I swap from bag to bag. I have all my
> extra cards in the yellow card holder and the most frequently used in the
> small Gucci one. Lipstick, mineral make-up and miscellaneous stuff in the mini pochette.
> The black pom pom is a cheap find from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 4611736
> View attachment 4611737


So cute


----------



## allyloupuppy

fyn72 said:


> Wimb today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082703


Beautiful!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Inside my Reverse PM


----------



## pmburk

New Flower Hobo holds my zippy wallet, card case, cosmetic pouch, 6 key holder, Tom Ford glasses case and Celine sunglasses. Not pictured is my iPhone XS Max, mints and gum.


----------



## ms_daa

Finally purchased the Alma BB in Noir, such a beautiful and classic LV. Here’s what I will be carrying in my purse on a daily basis:

LV Victorine wallet in noir
LV cles in damier graphite
Chanel sunglasses
Tiffany & Co 2020 pocket diary
Tiffany & Co Elsa Peretti pen
Apple AirPods
iPhone XR (used to take the pic)
LV pouch (to carry nurofen tablets, lip balm etc)


----------



## Grande Latte




----------



## DrTr

Grande Latte said:


> View attachment 4630226


Love this - esp the silk (H Guepards? - what a stunning cw!)  perfect


----------



## Grande Latte

DrTr said:


> Love this - esp the silk (H Guepards? - what a stunning cw!)  perfect



Good eye. This is the only time I went shopping with my father (10 years ago). I went in to return something, and had store credit and asked my dad to pick out something for me. He immediately said "this scarf" without hesitation, like he was shopping there for the longest time!  He has good taste.


----------



## missconvy

Grande Latte said:


> Good eye. This is the only time I went shopping with my father (10 years ago). I went in to return something, and had store credit and asked my dad to pick out something for me. He immediately said "this scarf" without hesitation, like he was shopping there for the longest time!  He has good taste.


It’s stunning! What a great story and special memory.


----------



## staceyjan

ms_daa said:


> Finally purchased the Alma BB in Noir, such a beautiful and classic LV. Here’s what I will be carrying in my purse on a daily basis:
> 
> LV Victorine wallet in noir
> LV cles in damier graphite
> Chanel sunglasses
> Tiffany & Co 2020 pocket diary
> Tiffany & Co Elsa Peretti pen
> Apple AirPods
> iPhone XR (used to take the pic)
> LV pouch (to carry nurofen tablets, lip balm etc)
> View attachment 4625645


This pic makes me want a black Alma and black SLGs!


----------



## DrTr

Grande Latte said:


> Good eye. This is the only time I went shopping with my father (10 years ago). I went in to return something, and had store credit and asked my dad to pick out something for me. He immediately said "this scarf" without hesitation, like he was shopping there for the longest time!  He has good taste.


That is so lovely!  How wonderful you got to share that with your dad. He does have good taste!  Raised you with the same


----------



## coconutsforlv

Pochette Métis holding every days essentials.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Lve this thread - one of my main motivators for joining TPF (I used to sit for hours 'n hours going through it)
Adding this luggage pic from pre-Christmas travel:


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lve this thread - one of my main motivators for joining TPF (I used to sit for hours 'n hours going through it)
> Adding this luggage pic from pre-Christmas travel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635806


My! Your luggage looks beautiful and much more interesting than mine!


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lve this thread - one of my main motivators for joining TPF (I used to sit for hours 'n hours going through it)
> Adding this luggage pic from pre-Christmas travel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635806


Lovely way to travel!!!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lve this thread - one of my main motivators for joining TPF (I used to sit for hours 'n hours going through it)
> Adding this luggage pic from pre-Christmas travel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635806




Wow, that’s a beautiful scarf


----------



## Pinkie*

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lve this thread - one of my main motivators for joining TPF (I used to sit for hours 'n hours going through it)
> Adding this luggage pic from pre-Christmas travel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635806


Wow


----------



## Grande Latte

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lve this thread - one of my main motivators for joining TPF (I used to sit for hours 'n hours going through it)
> Adding this luggage pic from pre-Christmas travel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635806



Love everything in this pic.


----------



## bluebird03

Does anyone have the Siena PM? Can you please post pics of what fits in it?


----------



## Bags_4_life

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Does anyone have the Siena PM? Can you please post pics of what fits in it?



A search of this thread shows these 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-your-lv.862289/page-218#post-30047756
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-your-lv.862289/page-192#post-29639636
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-your-lv.862289/page-188#post-29540710


----------



## bluebird03

Bags_4_life said:


> A search of this thread shows these
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-your-lv.862289/page-218#post-30047756
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-your-lv.862289/page-192#post-29639636
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-your-lv.862289/page-188#post-29540710


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> View attachment 4630226


Especially love the cerise key pouch!


----------



## merekat703

Current WIMB


----------



## keepitserene

merekat703 said:


> Current WIMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638430


The color of that bag is so pretty!


----------



## Rxandbags

Neonoe sure packs a lot... iPad mini, kindle, small notebook, many pens, glasses, sunglasses, cardholder, mini pochette, mini lint roller, tissue pack, and much more


----------



## Lejic

Compact Twist wallet, calvi, king size chocolate bar, wet wipes, car keys and pleeeenty of room to spare. This small bag is honestly so roomy. When I travel I put my big noise-canceling headphones as well as other things and doesn’t even get deformed. Love it.


----------



## CAF01

DrTr said:


> View attachment 4454195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited my pink lilac neverfull showed last week finally!  I had ordered a Divide and Conquer canvas loose fit organizer from Connie. I got purple because I like contrast. This is my 4th organizer from her, and the old ones look new still and keep my bags “shapely” and pristine. Here is an internal view of the organizer with flexible ends that allow the bag to cinch with organizer inside. It’s awesome it works both cinched and uncinched without misshaping the bag. More items would easily fit  but this wonderful bag carries all I need!  Where has she been all my life


I am new here and can you tell me how to get ahold of Connie to order an organizer?


----------



## missconvy

Lejic said:


> View attachment 4643202
> 
> Compact Twist wallet, calvi, king size chocolate bar, wet wipes, car keys and pleeeenty of room to spare. This small bag is honestly so roomy. When I travel I put my big noise-canceling headphones as well as other things and doesn’t even get deformed. Love it.


Which bag is this?


----------



## Lejic

missconvy said:


> Which bag is this?


It’s Jeune Fille.

here’s a pic I’d taken of her ages ago:


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my Montaigne BB Grape: LV Wallet, LV cat Ear Pod case, LV Vernis cosmetic In rose pop and LV Kusama key chain.


----------



## TangerineKandy

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Montaigne BB Grape: LV Wallet, LV cat Ear Pod case, LV Vernis cosmetic In rose pop and LV Kusama key chain.
> 
> View attachment 4644225
> View attachment 4644226


I LOVE your Montaigne and the earpods case!!! Wish it was fully closed that the bottom so it could be used for coins.


----------



## 1LV

Inside my Pochette Accessoires (w/adjustable strap).


----------



## CAF01

CAF01 said:


> I am new here and can you tell me how to get ahold of Connie to order an organizer?


I would like to know too!


----------



## KEW84

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Montaigne BB Grape: LV Wallet, LV cat Ear Pod case, LV Vernis cosmetic In rose pop and LV Kusama key chain.
> 
> View attachment 4644225
> View attachment 4644226


  I want the AirPod case so bad!!! Has it been available lately?


----------



## CAF01

1LV said:


> Inside my Pochette Accessoires (w/adjustable strap).
> 
> View attachment 4647006
> View attachment 4647007


What size strap is that?


----------



## 1LV

CAF01 said:


> What size strap is that?


16mm.  Very comfortable.


----------



## melovepurse

KEW84 said:


> I want the AirPod case so bad!!! Has it been available lately?



Hi KEW84 - I ordered it through my SA, I can give you her info if you PM me. I don't know if its been available on the website at all...


----------



## Grande Latte

I love my PM. JUST LOVE IT. 
Here's today's whimsical take on the bag. All the candies to eat, like it's Halloween in January.


----------



## JuliannaFox

This baby is able to surprise


----------



## baghabitz34

JuliannaFox said:


> This baby is able to surprise
> View attachment 4649281
> View attachment 4649282


Wow, I’m surprised how much you can fit in the nano.


----------



## JuliannaFox

baghabitz34 said:


> Wow, I’m surprised how much you can fit in the nano.


Yes, it can hold a lot of things. But my phone is always a problem to get it. Lol


----------



## miumiu2046

baghabitz34 said:


> Wow, I’m surprised how much you can fit in the nano.


Yes no kidding holy crap that’s a nano!!!! 
I suddenly want this but is this discontinued?


----------



## Kitty157

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Montaigne BB Grape: LV Wallet, LV cat Ear Pod case, LV Vernis cosmetic In rose pop and LV Kusama key chain.
> 
> View attachment 4644225
> View attachment 4644226


Hi will this AirPod case fit the newest AirPods case (noise cancelling AirPods)?


----------



## doongee

miumiu2046 said:


> Yes no kidding holy crap that’s a nano!!!!
> I suddenly want this but is this discontinued?


No it’s still on the website and I saw them restocked today. Had a hard time to decide between the nano speedy and nano noe.
Went with the noe for now. Might regret... cause I want them all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherrifoam

Just.Stine said:


> View attachment 4331454
> View attachment 4331455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what I would fit in my new preloved Chantilly on a daily base.... plus my phone, keys, headphones and small bits and bobs


What size chantilly is this


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my City Steamer Mini: Twist compact wallet in Rose Ballerine, Kusama key chain, Chanel sunglasses, regular eye glasses, tiny cosmetic case!


----------



## baghabitz34

melovepurse said:


> Inside my City Steamer Mini: Twist compact wallet in Rose Ballerine, Kusama key chain, Chanel sunglasses, regular eye glasses, tiny cosmetic case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655730


Love the color of your city steamer


----------



## ditzydi

All about the hearts today.


----------



## DamierEbene

PM mono 
Just filled her up for a rainfree weekend 

+ Chanel Cardholder
+ Mini Pochette
+ Keyholders
+ Tissues
+ re-useable shoppingbag 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Lejic

MyLockme


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my Hot Springs back pack:

Twist XS wallet Cherry Berry
Cosmetic Vernis in Rose Pop
Kusama white keychain 
Glasses
Brush


----------



## CentralTimeZone

BooYah said:


> I have this in grey-best key storage pouch ever
> It holds my 2 car remotes (mine & DH’s) and garage remote


Do you have a link for this? Looking for something just like this.


----------



## BooYah

hollieplus2 said:


> Do you have a link for this? Looking for something just like this.



here are some size comparison photos with Mini Pochette and Key Cles....


----------



## acquiredtaste

Inside my alma bb: iPhone 11 Pro Max with a BT21 phone case, 4 ring key holder, key pouch with my cards and money, cosmetic bag, and my fountain pen.


----------



## BooYah

@hollieplus2


----------



## BooYah

hollieplus2 said:


> Do you have a link for this? Looking for something just like this.



I’m sorry I don’t have link as this is older Gucci style key pouch from Micro Guccissima line. Maybe find one going pre-owned route, that is how I found mine.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

BooYah said:


> I’m sorry I don’t have link as this is older Gucci style key pouch from Micro Guccissima line. Maybe find one going pre-owned route, that is how I found mine.


Thanks! I’ve looked at the mini pouchette but I think the chain would get in my way. I’ll look for a second hand Gucci as I like the size. Thanks


----------



## BooYah

hollieplus2 said:


> Thanks! I’ve looked at the mini pouchette but I think the chain would get in my way. I’ll look for a second hand Gucci as I like the size. Thanks



Good luck, I really hope you find one - it’s perfect size for holding a few key fobs/remotes


----------



## MorgLaw

melovepurse said:


> Inside my City Steamer Mini: Twist compact wallet in Rose Ballerine, Kusama key chain, Chanel sunglasses, regular eye glasses, tiny cosmetic case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655730



In love with that tiny cosmetic case!


----------



## BleuSaphir

BooYah said:


> I’m sorry I don’t have link as this is older Gucci style key pouch from Micro Guccissima line. Maybe find one going pre-owned route, that is how I found mine.


If LV could offer canvas keypouch like Gucci size, I would opt to want the LV more. The Gucci is so pretty, I wish they continue to offer it in guccisimma.


----------



## BooYah

Guccissima key pouch is ideal size (at least for me) for holding car/garage remotes. 
If LV had pouch that was larger than current key pouch and smaller than Mini Pochette, I would definitely be all over that.


----------



## Dotti105

themeanreds said:


> View attachment 4554842
> 
> ~LV Elise wallet
> ~LV Toiletry 19 (catch all for Tylenol, more lip products, sunscreen, pens, ear buds, lotion, tampons, etc....)
> ~Maybelline Baby Lips in Cherry Me
> ~Lipsmacker Root Beer Lip Balm
> ~MAC Studio Fix
> ~LV round coin purse (use for my rosary)
> ~LV key pouch (vintage, smaller than current one - use for coins)
> ~Prada card holder
> ~Dior round pouch (but I use for my Chanel mirror and an eyeshadow compact)
> ~Dior zipper pouch (for gift card/rewards cards)
> ~Quay sunnies
> ~Plackers floss picks
> ~Gum
> ~LV 6 ring key holder
> ~Checkbook
> Not pictured: car FOB and my cell phone
> 
> This is the LV Cabas Rivington tote
> 
> Dior round pouch:
> View attachment 4554848




I'm looking for a purse organizer for my Cabas Rivington.  Can you please tell me about the organizer you are using for yours?  Thank you so much!  It looks great!!


----------



## missconvy

What’s in my OM pochette accessories with new samorga organizer (and samorga lipgloss trio pouch too!)


----------



## Miss.Cashmere

Currently inside my Neverfull, LOL. I left it out to “air” and this is what happened...


----------



## kbell

Miss.Cashmere said:


> Currently inside my Neverfull, LOL. I left it out to “air” and this is what happened...
> 
> View attachment 4678932


----------



## kbell

Inside my manhattan NM... minus my personal phone, 6 key holder, and some bandaids in the outer pocket.


----------



## Tootsie17

Miss.Cashmere said:


> Currently inside my Neverfull, LOL. I left it out to “air” and this is what happened...
> 
> View attachment 4678932


So cute! My cat would have done the same thing.


----------



## themeanreds

Dotti105 said:


> I'm looking for a purse organizer for my Cabas Rivington.  Can you please tell me about the organizer you are using for yours?  Thank you so much!  It looks great!!


Hi!
I'm using an organizer that is meant for the Speedy 30. I got mine from Amazon from the "Lexsion" brand and the size is "medium" 

link: https://www.amazon.com/LEXSION-Handbag-Organizer-organizer-Neverfull/dp/B0746KTNZZ/ref=sr_1_7


----------



## Pinkie*

Miss.Cashmere said:


> Currently inside my Neverfull, LOL. I left it out to “air” and this is what happened...
> 
> View attachment 4678932


----------



## rugchomp

My wish is to have a Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Alma BB!!!! Arggghhh so love it. ♥


----------



## Hermezzy

ms_daa said:


> Finally purchased the Alma BB in Noir, such a beautiful and classic LV. Here’s what I will be carrying in my purse on a daily basis:
> 
> LV Victorine wallet in noir
> LV cles in damier graphite
> Chanel sunglasses
> Tiffany & Co 2020 pocket diary
> Tiffany & Co Elsa Peretti pen
> Apple AirPods
> iPhone XR (used to take the pic)
> LV pouch (to carry nurofen tablets, lip balm etc)
> View attachment 4625645


Just gorgeous- beautifully selected and presented!


----------



## Hermezzy

Grande Latte said:


> I love my PM. JUST LOVE IT.
> Here's today's whimsical take on the bag. All the candies to eat, like it's Halloween in January.
> View attachment 4649177


A sumptuous feast for the eyes in every sense...exquis!


----------



## Chial819

My first mini pochette  - still can’t get over how much fits inside!


----------



## TLaVi

kbell said:


> Inside my manhattan NM... minus my personal phone, 6 key holder, and some bandaids in the outer pocket.
> View attachment 4679078
> View attachment 4679077


In the top photo on the upper left hand side of the picture, what is the cube-like pouch with the zipper down the middle called? I’ve never seen anything like that. I’d love to know more about it.


----------



## Chial819

TLaVi said:


> In the top photo on the upper left hand side of the picture, what is the cube-like pouch with the zipper down the middle called? I’ve never seen anything like that. I’d love to know more about it.



Not the person who posted the photo, but that’s the wapity case!


----------



## kbell

Chial819 said:


> Not the person who posted the photo, but that’s the wapity case!





TLaVi said:


> In the top photo on the upper left hand side of the picture, what is the cube-like pouch with the zipper down the middle called? I’ve never seen anything like that. I’d love to know more about it.


It is the wapity  it’s perfect for my phone charger, hands free ear pc, & headphones. The inside is soft red alcantara & it has a little slip pocket. It’s discontinued but I’ve seen some in good shape preloved.


----------



## TLaVi

Thank you for the information! What a funky little thing. I think it’s great. 


Chial819 said:


> Not the person who posted the photo, but that’s the wapity case!





kbell said:


> It is the wapity  it’s perfect for my phone charger, hands free ear pc, & headphones. The inside is soft red alcantara & it has a little slip pocket. It’s discontinued but I’ve seen some in good shape preloved.
> View attachment 4688593


----------



## IntheOcean

kbell said:


> It is the wapity  it’s perfect for my phone charger, hands free ear pc, & headphones. The inside is soft red alcantara & it has a little slip pocket. It’s discontinued but I’ve seen some in good shape preloved.
> View attachment 4688593


Never seen that before, so thank you! Such a pretty little pouch, the interior is stunning.


----------



## cajhingle

bag switch...❤️ both


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my Pink Mini Twist:

Twist XS wallet in Cherry Berry
Heart LV keychain
iPod LV case


----------



## IntheOcean

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Pink Mini Twist:
> 
> Twist XS wallet in Cherry Berry
> Heart LV keychain
> iPod LV case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692257


The iPod case is just sooo cute! And the Cherry Berry color looks great against pink.


----------



## melovepurse

IntheOcean said:


> The iPod case is just sooo cute! And the Cherry Berry color looks great against pink.



Thank you so much! It is cheering me up despite the fact that it'll be awhile before I can use this bag! Don't want to have to disinfect it


----------



## IntheOcean

melovepurse said:


> Thank you so much! It is cheering me up despite the fact that it'll be awhile before I can use this bag! Don't want to have to disinfect it


Well, everything ends eventually, one way or another  But in all seriousness, yes, I think it's best if we keep out goodies in the closets.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Out for lunch, love working from home lol.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Jessihsia said:


> Out for lunch, love working from home lol.


Is this the PM size?


----------



## KoalaXJ

Yes! 


Louisgyal37 said:


> Is this the PM size?


----------



## JWWIFE

Louisgyal37 said:


> Is this the PM size?



I was just about to ask that lol


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I rarely ever post pics of purchases but I’m bored and have cabin fever


----------



## Shakilano1

Miss.Cashmere said:


> Currently inside my Neverfull, LOL. I left it out to “air” and this is what happened...
> 
> View attachment 4678932


She looks so adorable (assuming it is a she and not a he). So cuddly looking *love*


----------



## 23adeline

I don’t think I’ve posted here before, here is ‘what’s inside my Vanity pm’


----------



## baghabitz34

Winter’sJoy said:


> I rarely ever post pics of purchases but I’m bored and have cabin fever


Love the cute Mickey Mouse piece


----------



## Winter’sJoy

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the cute Mickey Mouse piece


Thanks! it’s my AirPod pros case


----------



## Pinkie*

Love this thread


----------



## sannusx93

melovepurse said:


> Inside my City Steamer Mini: Twist compact wallet in Rose Ballerine, Kusama key chain, Chanel sunglasses, regular eye glasses, tiny cosmetic case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655730



Can you please share some more pictures of this pink city steamer mini bag?


----------



## ditzydi

Sitting in line at Target with my empriente Twice waiting for it to open hoping to get my kid’s waffles.  

Inside I have a Coach card case and a Coach coin pouch that I put a bottle of hand sanitizer and ear bud in.


----------



## karman

Trying to see if I can fit my sunglasses in my Pochette Grenelle... and it does, as long as I use a little drawstring bag to protect the sunglasses rather than the case it comes with or the neoprene case that I’ve been using for smaller bags. Pretty amazing this small bag can fit this much plus my phone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Pink Mini Twist:
> 
> Twist XS wallet in Cherry Berry
> Heart LV keychain
> iPod LV case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692257


Your pink mini Twist is the cutest!!!! And your slgs.


----------



## reason24

Miss.Cashmere said:


> Currently inside my Neverfull, LOL. I left it out to “air” and this is what happened...
> 
> View attachment 4678932


aix, I can't be more beautiful, I love him (the cat)


----------



## baghabitz34

karman said:


> Trying to see if I can fit my sunglasses in my Pochette Grenelle... and it does, as long as I use a little drawstring bag to protect the sunglasses rather than the case it comes with or the neoprene case that I’ve been using for smaller bags. Pretty amazing this small bag can fit this much plus my phone!


Wow! I’m surprised it can hold so much.
Do you have to put the mini pouchette on its side in the bag?


----------



## karman

baghabitz34 said:


> Wow! I’m surprised it can hold so much.
> Do you have to put the mini pouchette on its side in the bag?


No, it fits just fine normally!


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss.Cashmere said:


> Currently inside my Neverfull, LOL. I left it out to “air” and this is what happened...
> 
> View attachment 4678932


----------



## marianpbd

Inside my LV there are: Makeup bag, notebook, pencil, basic first aid bag with tools such as nail clippers, files, needles and threads, toilet paper and wet towels; I also have sunglasses, a purse and a smartphone


----------



## Pinkie*

Winter’sJoy said:


> I rarely ever post pics of purchases but I’m bored and have cabin fever


Beautiful


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Pinkie* said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thank you!!


I can nor believe how much fits inside


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Pinkie* said:


> I can nor believe how much fits inside


Yes, and I still had a little room to spare.


----------



## amajoh

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Pink Mini Twist:
> 
> Twist XS wallet in Cherry Berry
> Heart LV keychain
> iPod LV case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692257



Will the AirPods pro fit in the little cat case? I know it’s made for the regular AirPods but I really want it lol [emoji28]


----------



## MooMooVT

amajoh said:


> Will the AirPods pro fit in the little cat case? I know it’s made for the regular AirPods but I really want it lol [emoji28]


Asking the questions we all need answered


----------



## nburgess515

I would love to see what fits inside a Soufflot BB. Anyone have one that they can share?


----------



## melovepurse

amajoh said:


> Will the AirPods pro fit in the little cat case? I know it’s made for the regular AirPods but I really want it lol [emoji28]


Hi - this case only fits the original air pods! It is super cute but only for original size.


----------



## 23adeline

In Petite Boite Chapeau, really not much things, but I could put in my iPhone 8





In fact, we could fit in more things in cosmetic pouch


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> In Petite Boite Chapeau, really not much things, but I could put in my iPhone 8
> View attachment 4713331
> 
> View attachment 4713327
> 
> 
> In fact, we could fit in more things in cosmetic pouch
> View attachment 4713329
> View attachment 4713330


It's really cute.
What size iPhone do you have?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> I rarely ever post pics of purchases but I’m bored and have cabin fever


Glad you posted! Shoot cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chial819 said:


> My first mini pochette  - still can’t get over how much fits inside!
> 
> View attachment 4688362


Wowwww!


----------



## fyn72

nburgess515 said:


> I would love to see what fits inside a Soufflot BB. Anyone have one that they can share?


Hi! This is what I can fit on mine, can still put your phone down in the side pocket


----------



## nburgess515

fyn72 said:


> Hi! This is what I can fit on mine, can still put your phone down in the side pocket


Nice and roomy! Thank you. Mine will be here tomorrow and I can not wait!


----------



## Lizzys

nburgess515 said:


> Nice and roomy! Thank you. Mine will be here tomorrow and I can not wait!


I am so excited for you! Please post pictures when you get it so I can be jealous


----------



## nburgess515

Love it! 
I also got the zippy coin purse too. 
Can’t wait to be able to leave the house with them.


----------



## Lizzys

fyn72 said:


> Hi! This is what I can fit on mine, can still put your phone down in the side pocket


I have been in love with this purse since I saw your first pictures and am always excited when you post more!!!  I can't decide if I should order one now or wait until the botiques open because I hate to return.  I am typically a shoulder bag person that likes a top zip, a bag that I can just transfer my purse organizer into.  I tried the Brittany on at a boutique and thought I might be able to change my ways and get a bag like that style but then they were out of stock before I could finally decide. 

I appreciate the photos of what fits inside because it will make it easier to figure what of mine will fit.  To order now or wait until I see it in person. What to do?  What to do? What to do?


----------



## Lizzys

nburgess515 said:


> Love it!
> I also got the zippy coin purse too.
> Can’t wait to be able to leave the house with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714337


Oh thank you!  It is beautiful!  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## fyn72

Lizzys said:


> I have been in love with this purse since I saw your first pictures and am always excited when you post more!!!  I can't decide if I should order one now or wait until the botiques open because I hate to return.  I am typically a shoulder bag person that likes a top zip, a bag that I can just transfer my purse organizer into.  I tried the Brittany on at a boutique and thought I might be able to change my ways and get a bag like that style but then they were out of stock before I could finally decide.
> 
> I appreciate the photos of what fits inside because it will make it easier to figure what of mine will fit.  To order now or wait until I see it in person. What to do?  What to do? What to do?


aww haha it's my pleasure! I loved it when I saw it in store the day it was released, so light and I love the Noir leather with monogram canvas. I know what you mean to not like to return.. but at least you can try it in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nburgess515 said:


> Love it!
> I also got the zippy coin purse too.
> Can’t wait to be able to leave the house with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714337


It's so cute!


----------



## reayath

My bag of the week: LVXLOL Bumbag finally got the chance to go out after almost 2 months lol


----------



## Jules626

fyn72 said:


> Hi! This is what I can fit on mine, can still put your phone down in the side pocket


very nice. and pining over that rose ballerine key pouch. cannot find one for the life of me.


----------



## fyn72

Jules626 said:


> very nice. and pining over that rose ballerine key pouch. cannot find one for the life of me.


Thanks! Yes very hard to get now! I bought it new but felt lucky to get one


----------



## LadyRabbit

Hi I just wanted to know, what's the best size for an LV Twist? And why? 

Personally I like medium sized bags, not too big. But I want to know, does the twist fit a lot, and how is it for an everyday bag? I have a speedy 30 and it's just perfect for both busy and relaxed days. Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

LadyRabbit said:


> Hi I just wanted to know, what's the best size for an LV Twist? And why?
> 
> Personally I like medium sized bags, not too big. But I want to know, does the twist fit a lot, and how is it for an everyday bag? I have a speedy 30 and it's just perfect for both busy and relaxed days. Thank you!



I would say the MM is the perfect size. It’s not too big but still fits all of your essentials plus. It will also work great for day to night. It’s definitely not going to fit what a speedy would but that’s also not the purpose of the twist.


----------



## LadyRabbit

Venessa84 said:


> I would say the MM is the perfect size. It’s not too big but still fits all of your essentials plus. It will also work great for day to night. It’s definitely not going to fit what a speedy would but that’s also not the purpose of the twist.


Loveeee this answer. Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

What I put inside my nano noe


----------



## Louisgyal37

Inside Pallas mm


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Louisgyal37 said:


> Inside Pallas mm
> View attachment 4716649


I love your SLGs! Missed out on the studded DE Victorine so I got the studded DA Zoe instead.


----------



## Momof3loveslv

Inside my montsouris mm


----------



## Bagologist

Still amazed at all the things that fit into this bag. Turquoise Vernis Alma BB.


----------



## keokicat

LadyRabbit said:


> Hi I just wanted to know, what's the best size for an LV Twist? And why?
> 
> Personally I like medium sized bags, not too big. But I want to know, does the twist fit a lot, and how is it for an everyday bag? I have a speedy 30 and it's just perfect for both busy and relaxed days. Thank you!



 I also agree that the MM size is perfect.  I have two of them and they fit all my essentials.


----------



## Miss.Cashmere

Bagologist said:


> Still amazed at all the things that fit into this bag. Turquoise Vernis Alma BB.
> 
> View attachment 4718552


That’s amazing! I have a BB and can’t seem to fit half as much in it.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> It's really cute.
> What size iPhone do you have?


iPhone 8 with transparent case


----------



## Lolly

Bagologist said:


> Still amazed at all the things that fit into this bag. Turquoise Vernis Alma BB.
> 
> View attachment 4718552


How do you like your cellphone? It looks super nice.
I love your bag too!


----------



## IntheOcean

Bagologist said:


> Still amazed at all the things that fit into this bag. Turquoise Vernis Alma BB.
> 
> View attachment 4718552


Awesome photo  That shade of turquoise is TDF. How do you like your phone, I'm guessing it's a Galaxy Flip?


----------



## fyn72

In my speedy b 25


----------



## EpiFanatic

Trying to decide whether I need an organizer for this bag. Everything seems to stay upright as the sides of the bag seem to kinda compress closer when I carry it. And my stuff doesn’t have much room to shift around.


----------



## PamK

EpiFanatic said:


> Trying to decide whether I need an organizer for this bag. Everything seems to stay upright as the sides of the bag seem to kinda compress closer when I carry it. And my stuff doesn’t have much room to shift around.
> View attachment 4721746
> 
> View attachment 4721747


Your new SC and SLGs are super gorgeous!! I only use an organizer in my larger size SC because of some structure loss. PM and BB SCs seem to retain structure a bit better! They also don’t need any more added weight if possible. Enjoy your new orange beauty!


----------



## Bagologist

Miss.Cashmere said:


> That’s amazing! I have a BB and can’t seem to fit half as much in it.



Thank you! It's all about strategic placement for me and a lot of trial and error.


----------



## Bagologist

Lolly said:


> How do you like your cellphone? It looks super nice.
> I love your bag too!


Thank you! I love this cell phone. I bought it mainly because it fits into my mini bags. It's very slippery though and has a few nicks in it from falling off things. It's also easy to use.


----------



## Bagologist

IntheOcean said:


> Awesome photo  That shade of turquoise is TDF. How do you like your phone, I'm guessing it's a Galaxy Flip?


Thank you! I love this phone. Yes, it's the Z Flip. I bought it mainly to fit into my mini bags. This phone is very slippery so a case is a must. It's also easy to use.


----------



## Bag-terfly

As I’m waiting patiently for my bag organizer to arrive, these slg’s are taking up all the space in my NF MM.


----------



## EpiFanatic

PamK said:


> Your new SC and SLGs are super gorgeous!! I only use an organizer in my larger size SC because of some structure loss. PM and BB SCs seem to retain structure a bit better! They also don’t need any more added weight if possible. Enjoy your new orange beauty!


Thanks for your thoughts @PamK .  I appreciate it. Sometimes I feel like I always need an organizer cause everyone seems to have one but I could not find one that fits this side perfectly and then reconsidered.  You are so right. I am so surprised how well this bag retains its shape. And also so correct about the weight. I would definitely prefer not to add anything that would increase the weight. I am going to go look up your SC bag. I won’t clutter this thread with questions.


----------



## KristyNikol

Inside my Palm Springs Mini!

When this bag first came out, I didn’t understand what all the hype could be about, and now they I own it, I’m OBSESSED with this little cutie


----------



## IntheOcean

KristyNikol said:


> Inside my Palm Springs Mini!
> 
> When this bag first came out, I didn’t understand what all the hype could be about, and now they I own it, I’m OBSESSED with this little cutie


Beautiful photos! And the Palm Springs seems to pack a punch for such a small backpack.


----------



## KristyNikol

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful photos! And the Palm Springs seems to pack a punch for such a small backpack.



Thank you, and it really does! Definitely a cute piece


----------



## LadyRabbit

keokicat said:


> I also agree that the MM size is perfect.  I have two of them and they fit all my essentials.


Ok, so I'm probably going to check it out instore when Corona is over. Thanks! Stay safe


----------



## cajhingle

packs a punch


----------



## mdcx

Bag-terfly said:


> As I’m waiting patiently for my bag organizer to arrive, these slg’s are taking up all the space in my NF MM.


So pretty, they are glowing!


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

I could not believe how much fit in my Pochette Metis.  Check his out


----------



## Ninja warrior

In my Speedy 30, I use a bag organiser as well.


----------



## Ninja warrior

Ninja warrior said:


> In my Speedy 30, I use a bag organiser as well.


With the bag organiser inside.


----------



## teralpar

What I carry in my new-to-me Vintage Speedy 30


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

If anyone's curious about SE 2020 fit: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






More what’s inside here
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-pochette-vs-cosmetic-pouch.1027007/


----------



## waterina

Hotsauna said:


> View attachment 4517201
> 
> TP26 with content to Stockholm.


I was wondering about this T26 as a bag. Does this get a lot  of use as a bag?


----------



## waterina

cheidel said:


> Inside my NF GM today:
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff (Fleur de Lis, “C”, Life of the Party, and Metallic Sunglass Pouch’s)
> Vera Bradley eyeglass case
> LV orange Epi cosmetic pouch, Key Cles, and Evasion Pochette
> Michael Kors eyeglass case
> Kate Spade zippy wallet
> Coach Limited Edition Bazooka gum coin pouch
> Longchamp card case/compact wallet
> (iPad Pro in organizer pocket)


Hi 
What is it on it’s handle? Is it to protect the vachetta from getting dirty? I like that it is the same color of the vachetta do you mind sharing Where it is from?


----------



## Ninja warrior

waterina said:


> Hi
> What is it on it’s handle? Is it to protect the vachetta from getting dirty? I like that it is the same color of the vachetta do you mind sharing Where it is from?


I ordered my handle protectors from a lady on Etsy called nosacrificebags, her name is Donna and she is very helpful, from Canada. Hope this helps


----------



## waterina

bh4me said:


> In my epi Pochette Metis - mini Pochette, clemence wallet, vernis 6key holder + phone
> View attachment 3901706


I didnt know there was an epi PM. Wow


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Battle of the organizers: Bridawn is the most structured (3mm), Samorga is the cutest colour, Vercord is the most versatile for all bags


----------



## cheidel

waterina said:


> Hi
> What is it on it’s handle? Is it to protect the vachetta from getting dirty? I like that it is the same color of the vachetta do you mind sharing Where it is from?


Handle covers which make the straps comfortable on my shoulder since my bags are are always heavy.  But I carry everything I need. From Mcraftleather on Etsy.


----------



## cheidel

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4729780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of the organizers: Bridawn is the most structured (3mm), Samorga is the cutest colour, Vercord is the most versatile for all bags


Love your collection of organizers!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

cheidel said:


> Love your collection of organizers!


Thanks so much C, hope you have a safe & lovely weekend!


----------



## MmeHulot

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4729780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of the organizers: Bridawn is the most structured (3mm), Samorga is the cutest colour, Vercord is the most versatile for all bags


Does the zippered pocket of the Bridawn have enough room to be useful, in your opinion?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I like that iPad mini & iPhone both have a spot. @MmeHulot What zipper fits:
	

		
			
		

		
	







I stocked up on 5-piece model too https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/samorga-organizer.920139/page-62#post-33792175


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Waiting for my insert from Samorga.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Love this cutie


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Louisgyal37 said:


> Love this cutie
> View attachment 4732010


These 3 cuties were made for each other Love their mini proportions!

> I’m biased but Khaki mono is still stunning one year later


----------



## Louisgyal37

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> These 3 cuties were made for each other Love their mini proportions!
> 
> > I’m biased but Khaki mono is still stunning one year later



Absolutely!! Looking for the matching cosmetic case to the micro pochette. I’m kicking myself for not getting it when I could


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Louisgyal37 said:


> Absolutely!! Looking for the matching cosmetic case to the micro pochette. I’m kicking myself for not getting it when I could


Understand completely - I hope you do find one soon


----------



## ellena.

Winter’sJoy said:


> I rarely ever post pics of purchases but I’m bored and have cabin fever


Is all that in your nano speedy? Does a iphone 11 fit in easily? X


----------



## Winter’sJoy

ellena. said:


> Is all that in your nano speedy? Does a iphone 11 fit in easily? X


Yes, I put all of that in my nano speedy. I have a XS so I’m not sure if the 11 will fit. Maybe someone else can answer that one.


----------



## ellena.

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> If anyone's curious about SE 2020 fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727786
> View attachment 4727791
> View attachment 4727792
> View attachment 4727793
> 
> More what’s inside here
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-pochette-vs-cosmetic-pouch.1027007/


Is this the same size as the normal mini pochette? X


----------



## ellena.

Winter’sJoy said:


> Yes, I put all of that in my nano speedy. I have a XS so I’m not sure if the 11 will fit. Maybe someone else can answer that one.


Thankyou just looked online and the xs is only slightly smaller x


----------



## ellena.

Louisgyal37 said:


> Love this cutie
> View attachment 4732010


Sorry I'm spamming everyone lol I really want this and it will be my first LV. What phone do you have and does it fit in easily? X


----------



## Louisgyal37

ellena. said:


> Sorry I'm spamming everyone lol I really want this and it will be my first LV. What phone do you have and does it fit in easily? X


I have iPhone 11 Pro Max. It fits with all of these items with room to spare. I have a case on my phone so it takes a little angling to get it out but it fits pretty good


----------



## ellena.

Louisgyal37 said:


> I have iPhone 11 Pro Max. It fits with all of these items with room to spare. I have a case on my phone so it takes a little angling to get it out but it fits pretty good


Just what I wanted to hear lol! I have a 11 pro so a little bit smaller 100% need to get hold of it now!


----------



## baghabitz34

WIMB, 2020 Pandemic edition. Only thing missing is my phone.


----------



## carleykitten

Just purchased myself a vintage PA for a 1st Mother’s Day gift. Fits sooooo much stuff and is so carefree. Best handbag I own, I think. Am excited as I don’t feel I need to be too precious with it when I am out and about with Bebe.


----------



## cajhingle

inside NF pochette


----------



## faded264

In my neverfull


----------



## baghabitz34

faded264 said:


> In my neverfull
> 
> View attachment 4737698
> View attachment 4737701


Very pretty!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Just me and my Delightful


----------



## TomBentley94

Hey fellow LV lovers,
I made a video of my LV keepall 45 & what fits inside it. Might even be useful for anyone looking to buy a 45 sized keepall? Thomas


----------



## ashin121

First time taking out my PM and mini pochette. My LV key pouch and card holder are coming this week! Can't wait!

LV Mini pochette (inside had hand sanitizer and a lipstick )
Chanel o key case (inside had key fob. The heart keychain has my two son's thumbprints on it. It was a 2019 Mother's day gift from daycare. I love feeling how tiny their thumbs were.  Love it)
Chanel card case
Dior sunglasses
Son's Spiderman sunglasses
Samsung galaxy 10 plus
Oh also had masks in there too but we used it


----------



## AllthingsLV

DrTr said:


> View attachment 4454195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited my pink lilac neverfull showed last week finally!  I had ordered a Divide and Conquer canvas loose fit organizer from Connie. I got purple because I like contrast. This is my 4th organizer from her, and the old ones look new still and keep my bags “shapely” and pristine. Here is an internal view of the organizer with flexible ends that allow the bag to cinch with organizer inside. It’s awesome it works both cinched and uncinched without misshaping the bag. More items would easily fit  but this wonderful bag carries all I need!  Where has she been all my life




Hi, do you have a link for Connie's organizers?  TIA!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

What's inside my Speedy B30? An empreinte stowaway 


I was surprised how much smaller PM is Need to try this packing next time I get to feel the freedom of travel... Fits perfectly inside Speedy's organizer


----------



## ivette29

Gorgeous!  Where did you find the inserts? 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What's inside my Speedy B30? An empreinte stowaway
> View attachment 4741829
> 
> I was surprised how much smaller PM is Need to try this packing next time I get to feel the freedom of travel... Fits perfectly inside Speedy's organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741831
> View attachment 4741833
> View attachment 4741834


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

ivette29 said:


> Gorgeous!  Where did you find the inserts?


TY! Inserts are from Amazon https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-your-lv.862289/page-374#post-33797551


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love love LVoe 75% capacity


----------



## IntheOcean

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love love LVoe 75% capacity


Sooo very pretty! And much more roomy than it initially appears to be.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## gottabagit

It’s been a while since I did one of these. But here’s what fits in my V Tote. The Escale cosmetic case is one day old!!


----------



## HandbagLove24

The V tote is so glamorous!


----------



## pinkpeaches583

themeanreds said:


> Hi!
> I'm using an organizer that is meant for the Speedy 30. I got mine from Amazon from the "Lexsion" brand and the size is "medium"
> 
> link: https://www.amazon.com/LEXSION-Handbag-Organizer-organizer-Neverfull/dp/B0746KTNZZ/ref=sr_1_7



What size organizer should I order for a neverfull mm?  Medium or large?
Will it look boxy?


----------



## SeattleGal93

Inside my speedy b30! This baby holds a ton! I think DE is my favorite print


----------



## karman

Really enjoying my Cluny MM. Glad I got the MM size since I don’t have many LV’s that are roomy without being a shoulder only bag or full on tote.


----------



## KathyN115

karman said:


> Really enjoying my Cluny MM. Glad I got the MM size since I don’t have many LV’s that are roomy without being a shoulder only bag or full on tote.
> View attachment 4758898



Oh I LOVE that AirPod case! So darn cute!


----------



## karman

KathyN115 said:


> Oh I LOVE that AirPod case! So darn cute!


Thanks! I love cats and was stalking it periodically, finally found a store somewhere else in Canada that had it!


----------



## LadyRabbit

Question would you rather get a LV White Twist MM or the Babylone Chain BB in the white with blue monogram color? I'm honestly looking for a white bag and I'm torn between those two LV's


----------



## icare4u

Packing light today


----------



## baghabitz34

What’s in my Tournelle PM


----------



## balen.girl

What’s in my double zip pochette.. Plus my iphone, which I am using for taking picture..


----------



## bfly

Happy Mono Friday.


----------



## ashin121

Lipstick, Gentle Monster sunglasses, Samsung galaxy buds plus, key fob, card holder, key holder, mini pochette,  hand sanitizer, Samsung galaxy 10 plus


----------



## Jordyaddict

What’s inside my mini pony neuf
Plus my iPhone and keys


----------



## balen.girl

Quick errand today..


----------



## Msa24

Jordyaddict said:


> What’s inside my mini pony neuf
> Plus my iPhone and keys
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764586
> View attachment 4764588


This bag is absolutely stunning! What color is it??


----------



## Jordyaddict

Msa24 said:


> This bag is absolutely stunning! What color is it??


it’s Raisin.
The colour is beautiful , glad I found it.
It goes it everything x


----------



## MaseratiMomma

I use my Céline trio as SLGs



LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## baghabitz34

MaseratiMomma said:


> I use my Céline trio as SLGs
> View attachment 4771986
> View attachment 4771987
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
> Monogram Fuschia interior


 Very clever


----------



## MaseratiMomma

baghabitz34 said:


> Very clever


Thank You


----------



## Lucia.elena

I’ve been using my vintage yellow Epi leather Noe


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nano love!


----------



## balen.girl

Inside my PSM.. 


Key pouch, Rosalie, Mini Pochette, Eco bag and my phone which I am using to take picture..


----------



## ivette29

I’m new to Louis Vuitton. This is my Speedy 25, Key Pouch, Zippy Coin Purse, Marble Coin Pouch, Mask, and 2 cosmetic/catch all pouches. Gotta stay organized!


----------



## fyn72

What’s inside 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my new Bond Street BB


----------



## baghabitz34

fyn72 said:


> What’s inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new Bond Street BB


Are you still enjoying your Capucines wallet? I’m thinking about getting the black one.


----------



## fyn72

baghabitz34 said:


> Are you still enjoying your Capucines wallet? I’m thinking about getting the black one.


Yes it's beautiful!


----------



## Melli12

gottabagit said:


> It’s been a while since I did one of these. But here’s what fits in my V Tote. The Escale cosmetic case is one day old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753968


What size is the V Tote? BB or MM?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

fyn72 said:


> What’s inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new Bond Street BB


This is all so cute together!


----------



## pmburk

Inside my new (purchased yesterday) Graceful MM:
- Pouch from my Neverfull (contains sanitizer wipes, extra fabric masks)
- Mono cosmetic pouch (cosmetics and a few hygiene/first aid items)
- Zippy mono wallet
- Mono card case with my business cards
- Vuarnet sunglasses
- Johnny Was fabric mask
Not pictured: phone used to take picture (iphone xs max), LV mono 6-key holder

I also added my monogrammed Texas tag, from my local store's grand opening party. First time I've figured out a use for it since I got it! My store is not currently doing hot stamping (they said maybe August) so I think this dresses it up a bit.


----------



## mrs.JC

pmburk said:


> Inside my new (purchased yesterday) Graceful MM:
> - Pouch from my Neverfull (contains sanitizer wipes, extra fabric masks)
> - Mono cosmetic pouch (cosmetics and a few hygiene/first aid items)
> - Zippy mono wallet
> - Mono card case with my business cards
> - Vuarnet sunglasses
> - Johnny Was fabric mask
> Not pictured: phone used to take picture (iphone xs max), LV mono 6-key holder
> 
> I also added my monogrammed Texas tag, from my local store's grand opening party. First time I've figured out a use for it since I got it! My store is not currently doing hot stamping (they said maybe August) so I think this dresses it up a bit.



The Graceful looks positively pretty in DA


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Nano love!
> View attachment 4776284


Love what you got in there! I love my Nano too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> What’s in my double zip pochette.. Plus my iphone, which I am using for taking picture..
> View attachment 4762332


Love that red empreinte leather!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4753625


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Nice Nano. I love it sooo much!
I have a 4 key holder,  2 lippies,  and  a Sophie Hulme card holder since my jaune coin card holder I always carry won't fit in this vanity case.


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Love that red empreinte leather!!!


I use the pouch more than the wallet.. Nowadays, I never bring full size wallet anymore. Small pouch is just nice.


----------



## balen.girl

My bag organizer finally arrived. So excited to use it and it really help to keep the shape.
Without bag organizer :


With bag organizer :






	

		
			
		

		
	
Milla clutch for phone and some receipt, mini pochette for hand sanitizer and wet wipes, key pouch, zippy wallet for all cards, water bottle, starbucks eco bag.. That’s all I need and the bag still have lots of room.


----------



## balen.girl

Inside my Pochette Metis today. Card holder, key pouch, starbucks eco bag, mini pochette (wet wipes, hand sanitizer, tissue inside), and my phone..


----------



## MmeM124

Trying out my new mini pochette! My usual going out bag is the Pallas clutch but it’s raining here so I don’t want the vachetta (and I don’t need to pack sunglasses either!)

I’ll have to hold my phone but otherwise this is great for the essentials.


----------



## miknarth

My Speedy B 25 with room to spare. For work at the office, I’m carrying my Clemence wallet, Toiletry 15, Agenda PM, Multicles 6 Key, Key Pouch, Business Card Holder, Round Coin Purse, hand sanitizer and travel perfume. Cell phone goes in outside pocket. Love this bag!


----------



## ifahima

I carry my key pouch (used as a mini wallet) and 4 key holder in my mini pochette. My mini pochette also holds a lip balm and pocket mirror, and some paracetamol and mints. 

My S20 also fits into the nano along with the above.


----------



## imetazoa

Taking the nano out for her first trip today! Any Rick and Morty fans here?


----------



## Sarah03

imetazoa said:


> Taking the nano out for her first trip today! Any Rick and Morty fans here?
> 
> View attachment 4796429


Mr. Meeseeks!!! I love Rick and Morty. 
Cute bag and SLGs!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Running some quick errands with my mini pochette on a bandoliere strap today! Taking only my keys in the key pouch, card holder, mini hand disinfectant and some tissues with me!


----------



## bfly

My companion for weekend gateway.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> My companion for weekend gateway.
> 
> View attachment 4801277
> View attachment 4801278
> View attachment 4801279


Nice I love your many monogram pieces (I’m also obsessed with all-things-mono) and agree that PM is great for travel. TFS


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nice I love your many monogram pieces (I’m also obsessed with all-things-mono) and agree that PM is great for travel. TFS



Thank you. Indeed PM is a great bag for traveling.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bagologist said:


> Still amazed at all the things that fit into this bag. Turquoise Vernis Alma BB.
> 
> View attachment 4718552



ALL THAT fit in a single Alma BB?!?!?! Is it the Tardis of handbags? I am usually a mid-size bag girl, but I might have to take another look at that style!!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Going to a birthday party and packing my Graceful PM with all the essentials (toiletry 19 with cosmetics and disinfectants, Clemence wallet, card holder, key pouch with keys) and a sweatshirt for the evening!


----------



## Grande Latte

imetazoa said:


> Taking the nano out for her first trip today! Any Rick and Morty fans here?
> 
> View attachment 4796429



Love your cherry cles. I have one too. It's SO rare to see them these days. Had to pop in and say hi.


----------



## imetazoa

Grande Latte said:


> Love your cherry cles. I have one too. It's SO rare to see them these days. Had to pop in and say hi.


thanks, it’s the best! i just bought a mono cles and the quality doesn’t compare


----------



## cajhingle

Bag spill...the beautiful spring street


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

‘What’s inside my bag’ at Starbucks: just essentials in my teeny tiny PS   

Wonderful Wednesday to all


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I just LOVE the look of monogram with black. The TP15 and Recto Verso hold all my essentials. Even love the monogram accents on the sunnies.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I just LOVE the look of monogram with black. The TP15 and Recto Verso hold all my essentials. Even love the monogram accents on the sunnies.
> 
> View attachment 4811795


I LVoe it too


----------



## travelbliss

This bag is soooo unbelievably cute, and sooooo impractical !! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It doesn't hold more than my big fat phone (Samsung Note 9) plus the reverse card holder !!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

travelbliss said:


> This bag is soooo unbelievably cute, and sooooo impractical !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811845
> View attachment 4811846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't hold more than my big fat phone (Samsung Note 9) plus the reverse card holder !!!



Yeah but I agree that it is unbelievably cute! Congrats!!


----------



## travelbliss

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Yeah but I agree that it is unbelievably cute! Congrats!!


Thank you !!      Funny...mini bags are all the rage now...while our phones are just getting B-I-G-G-E-R !!!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> This bag is soooo unbelievably cute, and sooooo impractical !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811845
> View attachment 4811846
> 
> It doesn't hold more than my big fat phone (Samsung Note 9) plus the reverse card holder !!!


Lol the most impractical ones are the best! Love your honestly


----------



## bbkctpf

What's inside today!  A bit squishy but it fits.


----------



## travelbliss

Bumbles said:


> Lol the most impractical ones are the best! Love your honestly



I keep looking at this "toy" bag and playing with it.....I don't think I have the heart to return it despite it being so utterly useless to me cuz it's so friggin' cute !!


----------



## imetazoa

Lots of space in this lady!


----------



## BagLadyT

bfly said:


> My companion for weekend gateway.
> 
> View attachment 4801277
> View attachment 4801278
> View attachment 4801279



Mono heaven!


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> This bag is soooo unbelievably cute, and sooooo impractical !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811845
> View attachment 4811846
> 
> It doesn't hold more than my big fat phone (Samsung Note 9) plus the reverse card holder !!!


So cute!
Bag twins!!!
I think it's super practical when I want a tiny bag that basically is a wee bit bigger than just a phone holder.


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> I keep looking at this "toy" bag and playing with it.....I don't think I have the heart to return it despite it being so utterly useless to me cuz it's so friggin' cute !!


I have the mini boite chapeau so know exactly how you feel, and that doesn’t even fit my phone hahaha but I love it none the less and it’s my favourite piece in my collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> I keep looking at this "toy" bag and playing with it.....I don't think I have the heart to return it despite it being so utterly useless to me cuz it's so friggin' cute !!


Hahaha! Useful ugly bags are easy to return,  yet we can't return our cuties!


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha! Useful ugly bags are easy to return,  yet we can't return our cuties!



I just realized the website doesn't list the petit Sac Plat as a BAG !!  Its a small leather good !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> I just realized the website doesn't list the petit Sac Plat as a BAG !!  Its a small leather good !!!


Really? That's interesting. Maybe cuz it's so tiny?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Really? That's interesting. Maybe cuz it's so tiny?


I just saw that too! I think it’s just perspective. They can categorize it however they want, as long as it acts as a bag in your life lol  

Keep sharing those beauties!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Inside my mom's Cannes bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I just saw that too! I think it’s just perspective. They can categorize it however they want, as long as it acts as a bag in your life lol
> 
> Keep sharing those beauties!


You are so right!


----------



## miknarth

Odeon MM for the weekend. Comfortably fits the Toiletry 15 and 19 with my essentials inside, Clemence wallet, Multicles 6, Etui a Lunettes sunglasses case, and round coin purse. Phone goes in outside pocket and there’s still room to add more


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just some silk roses today inside my Petit Sac Plat.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Just some silk roses today inside my Petit Sac Plat.
> View attachment 4814419


Pink picturesque perfection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pink picturesque perfection!


Thank you sweet MyBelongs!


----------



## cajhingle

bumbag for the run


----------



## cajhingle

bumbag for the run


----------



## bh4me

My favorite


----------



## pearyfooa

What fits inside a petit bucket pochette


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Back to this cutie  Dior & iPhone out with friends


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Found this pic for what it fits. Love this little bag


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Found this pic for what it fits. Love this little bag
> View attachment 4822995


MB, you gotta stop tempting me. I’m trying to be good for other things lol but every time I see your little cutie I’m dying and itchy to get it


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> MB, you gotta stop tempting me. I’m trying to be good for other things lol but every time I see your little cutie I’m dying and itchy to get it


...  !


----------



## SakuraSakura

Just my wallet... everything else is in my jacket pockets!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Found this pic for what it fits. Love this little bag
> View attachment 4822995


Wowww!
It fits a lot!
The only thing it doesn't fit is the kitchen sink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> MB, you gotta stop tempting me. I’m trying to be good for other things lol but every time I see your little cutie I’m dying and itchy to get it


+1!!!!!!!
I like how HUGE it it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama 
@Bumbles 
Haha, you ladies are both fab & hilarious  You rock!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama
> @Bumbles
> Haha, you ladies are both fab & hilarious  You rock!


Your pics are killing us both! Too gorgeous and too cute is a crime too you know!!! Lol


----------



## Addicted_to_LV

miknarth said:


> Odeon MM for the weekend. Comfortably fits the Toiletry 15 and 19 with my essentials inside, Clemence wallet, Multicles 6, Etui a Lunettes sunglasses case, and round coin purse. Phone goes in outside pocket and there’s still room to add more
> 
> View attachment 4814390
> 
> View attachment 4814391


Wow!! Beautiful bag and SLG:s !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Your pics are killing us both! Too gorgeous and too cute is a crime too you know!!! Lol


@MyBelongs to Louis  makes it look like it could hold EVERYTHING!!!
Such a versatile backpack for sure. I mean how many backpacks can one wear on the wrist!!!
I have 2 LV backpacks, so maybe I NEED to add this for a perfect trifecta!


----------



## DrTootr

Here's my latest LV SLG, from the clouds collection, the clouds squared pouch bag charm and what I can fit inside it. My airpods and three keys are still inside it, forgot to pull them out for the shot...


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Found this pic for what it fits. Love this little bag
> View attachment 4822995


I like how these smaller SLGs can still fit things inside, I love me a good mini, it's very cute x


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Here's my latest LV SLG, from the clouds collection, the clouds squared pouch bag charm and what I can fit inside it. My airpods and three keys are still inside it, forgot to pull them out for the shot...
> 
> View attachment 4826410


Congrats! That's one heavenly piece!
How are you  planning on using it?


----------



## miknarth

Addicted_to_LV said:


> Wow!! Beautiful bag and SLG:s !!


Thank you so much!


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! That's one heavenly piece!
> How are you  planning on using it?



Thanks @Sunshine mama and I see what you did there  

Re how I plan to wear it, I have a few ideas, I will try to snap pics of how I am wearing/using it and post it here to show you over the upcoming weeks x


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTootr said:


> I like how these smaller SLGs can still fit things inside, I love me a good mini, it's very cute x


Thanks a lot, hun! I love your Clouds cube too    

What fits inside PM - on a beautiful sunny day in the park:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Very minimal packing: 
1. Sunglass case MM
2. leather pouch: Dior, iPod/earphones, gum, hand sanitizer
3. Card holder/charm
4. iPhone SE 2020 & mask (not shown)


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks a lot, hun! I love your Clouds cube too
> 
> What fits inside PM - on a beautiful sunny day in the park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826786
> View attachment 4826787
> View attachment 4826797
> 
> Very minimal packing:
> 1. Sunglass case MM
> 2. leather pouch: Dior, iPod/earphones, gum, hand sanitizer
> 3. Card holder/charm
> 4. iPhone SE 2020 & mask (not shown)



Such a pretty outfit  — from your cheery/feminine top to your blingy hi-tops


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks a lot, hun! I love your Clouds cube too
> 
> What fits inside PM - on a beautiful sunny day in the park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826786
> View attachment 4826787
> View attachment 4826797
> 
> Very minimal packing:
> 1. Sunglass case MM
> 2. leather pouch: Dior, iPod/earphones, gum, hand sanitizer
> 3. Card holder/charm
> 4. iPhone SE 2020 & mask (not shown)


Love your yellow shirt!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Here's my latest LV SLG, from the clouds collection, the clouds squared pouch bag charm and what I can fit inside it. My airpods and three keys are still inside it, forgot to pull them out for the shot...
> 
> View attachment 4826410


That’s one gorgeous piece. And so hard to come by! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty outfit  — from your cheery/feminine top to your blingy hi-tops


Thank you, our sweetheart M! You’re so kind & amazing, as always  Hope this August weekend was safe & relaxing for you as well 


Sunshine mama said:


> Love your yellow shirt!


TY my sunniest friend! Our hashtag has more meaning for me in this fresh colour B/c it reminds me of you & (speaking for everyone) we all love the light you bring to our community #tpfsunshineteam


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY my sunniest friend! Our hashtag has more meaning for me in this fresh colour B/c it reminds me of you & (speaking for everyone) we all love the light you bring to our community #tpfsunshineteam


----------



## ms_daa

My current everyday bag and its contents... PS I love this filter!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

ms_daa said:


> My current everyday bag and its contents... PS I love this filter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827320


Looks good! I love all the black leather accents


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> That’s one gorgeous piece. And so hard to come by! Thanks for sharing


Cheers @Bumbles and I do feel very lucky to have grabbed some pieces from this clouds collection. As you may already have read, on some of the other LV threads, people are still waiting for delivery. Hopefully everyone will get their items soon x


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks a lot, hun! I love your Clouds cube too
> 
> What fits inside PM - on a beautiful sunny day in the park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826786
> View attachment 4826787
> View attachment 4826797
> 
> Very minimal packing:
> 1. Sunglass case MM
> 2. leather pouch: Dior, iPod/earphones, gum, hand sanitizer
> 3. Card holder/charm
> 4. iPhone SE 2020 & mask (not shown)


Thanks so much @MyBelongs to Louis I will keep figuring out different ways to wear my clouds SLG, the pop of blue is such a fun one! Nice to see what you can fit inside this LV too x


----------



## sera3m45

Using my Saintonge Empreinte today  it's crazy how much this little bag can carry!


----------



## imetazoa

Out with the kids today


----------



## Sarah03

In my Palm Springs Mini! I can also fit my iPhone 11 and my sunglasses. I put a small Tylenol bottle in the front pocket.


----------



## Bumbles

imetazoa said:


> Out with the kids today
> 
> View attachment 4831526


Nice how did you go with the mini boite chapeau?


----------



## bh4me

In my Graceful PM... It always makes me happy when I use my vernis pieces


----------



## imetazoa

Bumbles said:


> Nice how did you go with the mini boite chapeau?


I chickened out! I think I can’t justify it for my lifestyle right now... even though is the perfect piece missing from my collection!


----------



## Bumbles

imetazoa said:


> I chickened out! I think I can’t justify it for my lifestyle right now... even though is the perfect piece missing from my collection!


Oh, thought we could be twins! Oh well maybe bumbag twins then! Lol I completely understand. It is a very tiny piece and with the cost it is a big ask especially if it doesn’t suit your lifestyle.


----------



## missconvy

bh4me said:


> In my Graceful PM... It always makes me happy when I use my vernis pieces
> 
> View attachment 4833457


What amarante piece is this?


----------



## bh4me

missconvy said:


> What amarante piece is this?


It’s the Sarah chain wallet from a few years back  I’m using it without the chain at the moment.


----------



## Bella_L

The actual inside and the contents minus phone and mask


----------



## MaseratiMomma

ms_daa said:


> My current everyday bag and its contents... PS I love this filter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827320


I love how it looks like there is a hidden Mickey on the reverse mono


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Just some silk roses today inside my Petit Sac Plat.
> View attachment 4814419


So elegant


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> So elegant


Thank you!


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted curieuse wallet insert ✌

@houseofkkz


----------



## mocktail

Took PA to the grocery store today with Mautto adjustable strap


----------



## xtina910

chocolateolive said:


> Handpainted curieuse wallet insert ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz
> 
> View attachment 4838312


You’re so talented!


----------



## imetazoa

Out with the Nano Noe today and the toddler


----------



## chocolateolive

xtina910 said:


> You’re so talented!


Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Grocery run with Pochette


----------



## MiaKing

balen.girl said:


> Quick errand today..
> View attachment 4768571
> 
> View attachment 4768572



I know I'm late lol but I can't figure out what kind of pouch is the small zipped pouch inside MP?  

Well. It's key pouch lol


----------



## mindless

These are out with me today. Can you tell what are they hehe.


----------



## evelyn_132

mindless said:


> These are out with me today. Can you tell what are they hehe.
> 
> View attachment 4843473



Mini pochette, toiletery 15 and empreinte victoria wallet! Am I correct?


----------



## meeh16

Today’s WIMB


----------



## mindless

evelyn_132 said:


> Mini pochette, toiletery 15 and empreinte victoria wallet! Am I correct?


You have got 2 out of 3 correct! The last one is zoe wallet.


----------



## cajhingle

Speedy nano for the run


----------



## missconvy

cajhingle said:


> Speedy nano for the run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843781


Is this a camellia pop socket?


----------



## cajhingle

missconvy said:


> Is this a camellia pop socket?


sure is...amazon buy


----------



## meeh16

Double post pls delete

Thanks


----------



## Georgee girl

bh4me said:


> In my Graceful PM... It always makes me happy when I use my vernis pieces
> 
> View attachment 4833457


Nice picture! What size toiletry is that?


----------



## bh4me

Georgee girl said:


> Nice picture! What size toiletry is that?


Thank you! It’s the 19.


----------



## Georgee girl

Thank you for the speedy response.  I have the same Graceful and contemplated on getting toiletry. Not sure what size to get?


----------



## shesaiddestroy

my new epi neverfull mm! Inside I have a speedy 35 organizer which holds my large kirigami pouch, notepad, phone, water bottel, cles with car key


----------



## louislove29

chocolateolive said:


> Handpainted curieuse wallet insert ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz
> 
> View attachment 4838312


love this! so unique and love the color combos on each skull


----------



## imetazoa

#lvmomlife


----------



## Bumbles

imetazoa said:


> View attachment 4853185
> View attachment 4853186
> 
> 
> #lvmomlife


I love your mwt bumbag! I can’t wait to order one when we can travel again! But I’m afraid won’t be for a very long time.


----------



## J.A.N.

This is whats inside my black epi Mabillon


----------



## BowieFan1971

Inside my Papillon 30...with room to spare!
Burberry long wallet
Burberry cosmetic case
Burberry sunglasses case
LV mono cles
Mask
Lottery tickets to redeem


----------



## BowieFan1971

J.A.N. said:


> This is whats inside my black epi Mabillon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855618


That fits more than I would have thought!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ObsessedWithLV said:


> What's inside my new beautiful Alma BB :
> Pencils in case
> Calvi
> Chanel wallet
> Bastia
> Sunnies
> Earphones
> Car key
> 6 ring key holder
> View attachment 2566306
> View attachment 2566307
> View attachment 2566308
> 
> 
> And I could probably fit more into it !


I love the look of the BB but was thinking it may not be big enough. May have to think again!


----------



## BowieFan1971

DRJones616 said:


> Love the coin pouch.


That color!!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

In my Speedy B 25 today: 
- Samorga organizer
- Toiletry 15 with cosmetics
- Mini pochette with quick-access items such as pocket mirror, lippies, etc.
- Clemence wallet
- Tiffany jewelry pouch
- Hand disinfectant wipes (in an extra plastic bag), tissues, and tic tac
- Key pouch with keys on the Dragonne key holder


----------



## J.A.N.

BowieFan1971 said:


> That fits more than I would have thought!!!!


That's why love this so much it does actually fit all of that in. I use it for the weekdays on the school run. Very handy and handsfree.


----------



## mdcx

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> In my Speedy B 25 today:
> - Samorga organizer
> - Toiletry 15 with cosmetics
> - Mini pochette with quick-access items such as pocket mirror, lippies, etc.
> - Clemence wallet
> - Tiffany jewelry pouch
> - Hand disinfectant wipes (in an extra plastic bag), tissues, and tic tac
> - Key pouch with keys on the Dragonne key holder
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859052


Adorable collection!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mdcx said:


> Adorable collection!


Thank you very much!


----------



## miknarth

Carrying the Montsouris GM today. All the typical kid stuff is inside the Trousse 23 and my essentials are inside the Toiletry 15. Also carrying the Clemence wallet, Etui a Lunettes for my sunglasses, round coin purse, and 6 key holder. Happy Friday!


----------



## Fierymo

miknarth said:


> Carrying the Montsouris GM today. All the typical kid stuff is inside the Trousse 23 and my essentials are inside the Toiletry 15. Also carrying the Clemence wallet, Etui a Lunettes for my sunglasses, round coin purse, and 6 key holder. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4866259
> 
> View attachment 4866260


Looks gorgeous


----------



## Fierymo

My Multicolore Judy


----------



## taniherd

@Fierymo I like how you’re using the LV cigarette case.


----------



## miknarth

Fierymo said:


> Looks gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Fierymo

taniherd said:


> @Fierymo I like how you’re using the LV cigarette case.


Thanks .  For my hand sanitiser and lip gloss.  I don't smoke but saw how a Youtuber was using this in a collection video and thought it was a such good idea.  They are relatively cheap on the preloved market


----------



## Kdiamond55

miknarth said:


> Carrying the Montsouris GM today. All the typical kid stuff is inside the Trousse 23 and my essentials are inside the Toiletry 15. Also carrying the Clemence wallet, Etui a Lunettes for my sunglasses, round coin purse, and 6 key holder. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4866259
> 
> View attachment 4866260


Wow! I can’t believe how much this holds and yet it still looks like it could hold a lot more!


----------



## miknarth

Kdiamond55 said:


> Wow! I can’t believe how much this holds and yet it still looks like it could hold a lot more!


Tons of room left! I also added 3 water bottles for my kids, some snacks and toys, and a light sweater. It’s awesome!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Today, I have received my Petit Sac Plat and am already in love!   This is what fits inside (without overstuffing the bag and stretching the canvas; if you do, you can fit more). The following items are inside:
- phone with case
- key pouch
- card holder
- two lipies
- larger package of tissues.
I can pull all these items easily in and out. There is still space in the upper row to place a hand sanitizer, some more tissues or keys etc. if you are fine with carrying items in two rows 
I also plan to use the round coin purse on her as a capacity extender for putting very small quick access items, such as chewing gums / smaller lipies, earrings, etc.


----------



## Weknow

DrTootr said:


> Here's my latest LV SLG, from the clouds collection, the clouds squared pouch bag charm and what I can fit inside it. My airpods and three keys are still inside it, forgot to pull them out for the shot...
> 
> View attachment 4826410


whose picture is that on the money?


----------



## lvbananas

shesaiddestroy said:


> my new epi neverfull mm! Inside I have a speedy 35 organizer which holds my large kirigami pouch, notepad, phone, water bottel, cles with car key
> 
> View attachment 4846993



Is this the new neverfull in the galet colour?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Inside my twist MM today:

essential trunk (as Wallet)
Mini pochette
Shopper
Tissue holder
4 key cles
Lotion & sanitizer 
iphone 11pro


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This is a reversal: What does my new bag (DZP) fit into?


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is a reversal: What does my new bag (DZP) fit into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876608
> View attachment 4876609
> View attachment 4876610
> View attachment 4876612
> View attachment 4876613
> View attachment 4876614
> View attachment 4876616
> View attachment 4876617
> View attachment 4876618


Great pic comparison.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Great pic comparison.


Thanks so much, B ❤️ I get on a roll with my LVs lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wave Bumbag 
-Keys
-Mask
-Kleenex
-Card holder
-Inhaler
-Ear buds
-Eye drops


----------



## Venessa84

Capucines BB with the following :
Capucines compact wallet 
Dior card case 
6 key holder 
Cles case 
Dior lip gloss 
LV travel perfume 
Coin purse 
Mask

And still room from my 2 cell phones and sunglasses


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4877729
> 
> 
> Capucines BB with the following :
> Capucines compact wallet
> Dior card case
> 6 key holder
> Cles case
> Dior lip gloss
> LV travel perfume
> Coin purse
> Mask
> 
> And still room from my 2 cell phones and sunglasses


Beautiful colour, Venessa! Such a gorgeous mermaid shade  Congratulations


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful colour, Venessa! Such a gorgeous mermaid shade  Congratulations



Thank you so much hun! Absolutely adore this bag and surprised how much the color goes with.


----------



## travelbliss

@MyBelongs to Louis !
Those organizers are great !  They never appealed to me, but the one in your vanity is so useful !!


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4877729
> 
> 
> Capucines BB with the following :
> Capucines compact wallet
> Dior card case
> 6 key holder
> Cles case
> Dior lip gloss
> LV travel perfume
> Coin purse
> Mask
> 
> And still room from my 2 cell phones and sunglasses


You bag is stunning and in that emerald green colour it’s to die for. I love it and it was a great decision you got it


----------



## merekat703

Only the important stuff today!


----------



## Venessa84

Bumbles said:


> You bag is stunning and in that emerald green colour it’s to die for. I love it and it was a great decision you got it



You are too kind Bumbles! I’m so happy with this bag...thank you!!


----------



## louisandlattes

shesaiddestroy said:


> my new epi neverfull mm! Inside I have a speedy 35 organizer which holds my large kirigami pouch, notepad, phone, water bottel, cles with car key
> 
> View attachment 4846993



So beautiful! I've been eye-ing this color-- it is gorgeous in the Epi leather


----------



## DrTootr

Weknow said:


> whose picture is that on the money?



It's Aussie money and it's a $20 dollar AUD note with Mary Reibey on it. And as I had no idea who Mary was LOL I had to look her up on Wikipedia  ...

Mary Reibey was an English-born merchant, shipowner and trader who was transported to Australia as convict. After gaining her freedom, she was viewed by her contemporaries as a community role model and became legendary as a successful businesswoman in the colony.


----------



## SadiePearl1980

I’m new to the group and I had to delete my Facebook for a little bit for mental health reasons . I was worried about missing my LV groups but remembered this Forum! I am pretty new to LV and here is what is in my Speedy B 25.


----------



## Weknow

SadiePearl1980 said:


> I’m new to the group and I had to delete my Facebook for a little bit for mental health reasons . I was worried about missing my LV groups but remembered this Forum! I am pretty new to LV and here is what is in my Speedy B 25.


I deleted my Facebook too for mental health and ended up reactivating because that is how I contact my nail lady. Le sigh . No rest for the weary.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Weknow said:


> I deleted my Facebook too for mental health and ended up reactivating because that is how I contact my nail lady. Le sigh . No rest for the weary.



I deleted my account but first I had fun unfriending everyone. I was hitting the delete button saying " F. you, and you and you!". I'm so happy I did it. When people ask me if I'm on there I proudly say No. I give zero shts about photos of you voting, or your kids and don't give a crap about what you had for lunch. It is the BEST thing I ever did for my online self. I HIGHLY recommend everyone do it.


----------



## MooMooVT

Cinnamon718 said:


> I deleted my account but first I had fun unfriending everyone. I was hitting the delete button saying " F. you, and you and you!". I'm so happy I did it. When people ask me if I'm on there I proudly say No. I give zero shts about photos of you voting, or your kids and don't give a crap about what you had for lunch. It is the BEST thing I ever did for my online self. I HIGHLY recommend everyone do it.


Same! I deleted my FB account 8 years or so ago and it was the best thing I ever did. Recently I had to create a new account for work purposes and I hate it. You're spot on about voting, kids, and meal posts.


----------



## Scarlett67

Covid has turned me into a minimalist. My vintage Trocadero 30 with my Vernis key pouch, a couple pens, lip balm, lipstick, sunglasses, and iPhone 11.  I keep my hand sanitizer in the car and grab a clean mask when I go out.


----------



## Loriad

Cinnamon718 said:


> I deleted my account but first I had fun unfriending everyone. I was hitting the delete button saying " F. you, and you and you!". I'm so happy I did it. When people ask me if I'm on there I proudly say No. I give zero shts about photos of you voting, or your kids and don't give a crap about what you had for lunch. It is the BEST thing I ever did for my online self. I HIGHLY recommend everyone do it.


Couldn't agree more! I never had Facebook. I don't want to hear the same crap, where u check in, drama, everyone's need for affirmation, so called "friends". I'm enjoying TPF! It's all positive! With the craziness of 2020, we could all use some positivity and sharing ideas with those who love the same thing!


----------



## chocolateolive

Soon to be in client’s LV: handpainted furbaby portrait on small bucket pouch. 

@houseofkkz for more pics! ✌️


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4877729
> 
> 
> Capucines BB with the following :
> Capucines compact wallet
> Dior card case
> 6 key holder
> Cles case
> Dior lip gloss
> LV travel perfume
> Coin purse
> Mask
> 
> And still room from my 2 cell phones and sunglasses


this bag - GORGEOUS and practical!


----------



## DrTr

chocolateolive said:


> Soon to be in client’s LV: handpainted furbaby portrait on small bucket pouch.
> 
> @houseofkkz for more pics! ✌


Wow - how great!  Dogs and LV, the perfect combo!


----------



## balen.girl

Inside my Nano Noe..
I use mini pochette for my card holder and cles. For safety reason, I hook the chain inside the bag. I use coin pouch for car key so I can find it easily. Still have room for more, but that is all I need.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

balen.girl said:


> Inside my Nano Noe..
> I use mini pochette for my card holder and cles. For safety reason, I hook the chain inside the bag. I use coin pouch for car key so I can find it easily. Still have room for more, but that is all I need.
> View attachment 4898993
> 
> View attachment 4898994
> 
> View attachment 4898995
> 
> View attachment 4898996


SLG heaven! Love everything that fits into your Noé cutie, especially the sweet Escale MP


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> SLG heaven! Love everything that fits into your Noé cutie, especially the sweet Escale MP


Thanks dear.. Love this cutie bag. Nano but can fit much.


----------



## Sherlovely

Just awaiting my reverse mono card holder and i’m set!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> Inside my Nano Noe..
> I use mini pochette for my card holder and cles. For safety reason, I hook the chain inside the bag. I use coin pouch for car key so I can find it easily. Still have room for more, but that is all I need.
> View attachment 4898993
> 
> View attachment 4898994
> 
> View attachment 4898995
> 
> View attachment 4898996


Love love love these pics!!!!       Especially the pastel MP has my


----------



## fyn72

balen.girl said:


> Inside my Nano Noe..
> I use mini pochette for my card holder and cles. For safety reason, I hook the chain inside the bag. I use coin pouch for car key so I can find it easily. Still have room for more, but that is all I need.
> View attachment 4898993
> 
> View attachment 4898994
> 
> View attachment 4898995
> 
> View attachment 4898996


Love it! Good idea hooking the chain inside. Beautiful pieces


----------



## balen.girl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love love love these pics!!!!       Especially the pastel MP has my





fyn72 said:


> Love it! Good idea hooking the chain inside. Beautiful pieces


Thank you dear..


----------



## faded264

Inside my damier ebene NF.  On the way to have my car serviced.


----------



## chocolateolive

Constantly switching in and out of these three 

@houseofkkz for more pics ✌️


----------



## Sunshine mama

faded264 said:


> Inside my damier ebene NF.  On the way to have my car serviced.


Wow that is one beautiful pic of the interior of your bag with those pretty goodies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chocolateolive said:


> Constantly switching in and out of these three
> 
> @houseofkkz for more pics ✌


Beautiful!
Just out of curiosity...do you paint furniture too?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wave Bumbag
For being a smaller size bag it can still hold a lot. I cannot fit my full size Sarah wallet.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Monogram Bumbag
Here is the same amount of stuff that I have in my wave bumbag. The monogram bumbag is large enough to hold my Sarah wallet.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Inside my classic speedy 25 in mono today:
- key pouch with keys
- pocket mirror
- tissues
- mini pochette with quick-access items 
- Clemence wallet
- toiletry pouch 19 with cosmetics and other essentials 
- my phone


----------



## Bumbles

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Monogram Bumbag
> Here is the same amount of stuff that I have in my wave bumbag. The monogram bumbag is large enough to hold my Sarah wallet.


Always a delight to see your gorgeous bum bags!


----------



## chocolateolive

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!
> Just out of curiosity...do you paint furniture too?



Thank you—No furniture, just clothing/bags/accessories!


----------



## KoalaXJ

There is nothing in my Game On zippy but I carry it around to look at it lol


----------



## miknarth

Taking out my trusty Sac Plat for this week, then decided to do a bag spill photo


----------



## Grande Latte

miknarth said:


> Taking out my trusty Sac Plat for this week, then decided to do a bag spill photo
> 
> View attachment 4908862
> 
> View attachment 4908863
> 
> View attachment 4908864



I LOVE the sac plat. It's my favorite LV design- hands down.


----------



## nesia69

I took my MPA for a shopping today so just the essentials iphone (not on second pic as I was taking a picture), Airpods, hand sanitiser, tissues and LV key pouch where I kept keys and used as a card holder too.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
:


----------



## kadya

Bond Street BB came to work today. 2 cardholders, cles, key holder, Bastia coin purse, son’s mask and medicine (distance learning means he comes too!), Excedrin, AirPods, and a silk scrunchie. 
Phone and sunglasses case can also fit on top of all of this comfortably.


----------



## travelbliss

miknarth said:


> Taking out my trusty Sac Plat for this week, then decided to do a bag spill photo
> 
> View attachment 4908862
> 
> View attachment 4908863
> 
> View attachment 4908864



Your photos are reminding me just how much I LVoe Monogram, and I never get tired of it !


----------



## miknarth

travelbliss said:


> Your photos are reminding me just how much I LVoe Monogram, and I never get tired of it !


I love monogram too! And I don’t think I’ll ever get tired of it. Glad to share the love


----------



## vastare

My black beauty carries all my essentials.....


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

G


miknarth said:


> Taking out my trusty Sac Plat for this week, then decided to do a bag spill photo
> 
> View attachment 4908862
> 
> View attachment 4908863
> 
> View attachment 4908864


Gorgeous bag - what a beautiful patina! Lovely SLG collection!!! Stunning pics!!


----------



## miknarth

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> G
> 
> Gorgeous bag - what a beautiful patina! Lovely SLG collection!!! Stunning pics!!


So sweet of you! Thank you so much! Definitely some of my favorites


----------



## JuliannaFox

like its structure siena pm


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I love this little guy. Another ‘what fits inside’ my Party PS: AirPod Pro with case. _Shared these on our action thread but figured they also belong here _


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

vastare said:


> My black beauty carries all my essentials.....
> View attachment 4911318


Sorry typo on last post! Thanks for sharing Vastare - love your PM and everything in this pic!


----------



## chocolateolive

Soon to be in my client’s bag—custom pet portrait of her gorgeous pup on Neverfull pouch✌️


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love this little guy. Another ‘what fits inside’ my Party PS: AirPod Pro with case. _Shared these on our action thread but figured they also belong here _
> View attachment 4914312
> View attachment 4914313


Eye candy!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love this little guy. Another ‘what fits inside’ my Party PS: AirPod Pro with case. _Shared these on our action thread but figured they also belong here _
> View attachment 4914312
> View attachment 4914313


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Eye candy!!!


TY sweet Bumbles! It’s my only mini LV but I love it ❤️ 


Iamminda said:


>


Thank you, sweet M. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Pochette Métis carries all my essentials and still has some room left! Inside is:
- key pouch with keys 
- toiletry 15 with cosmetics, sanitizers, etc.
- Mini pochette with quick access-items (lip balm, lip gloss, pocket mirror, chewing gums, a small hand cream, etc.)
- tissues
- Clemence wallet 
In the meantime, I’ve figured out which items I prefer to carry in which compartment. Love that a fully packed mini pochette and toiletry 15, which I intentionally got for my Métis, fit together in the middle compartment so perfectly - that allows me to have more space for other items in the front compartment


----------



## weezer

Adorbs! 
@my belongs to Louis: 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love this little guy. Another ‘what fits inside’ my Party PS: AirPod Pro with case. _Shared these on our action thread but figured they also belong here _
> View attachment 4914312
> View attachment 4914313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l



You have the best eye-candy pics


----------



## chocolateolive

Custom painted my client’s cardholder she bought as a gift for a friend!


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Pochette Métis carries all my essentials and still has some room left! Inside is:
> - key pouch with keys
> - toiletry 15 with cosmetics, sanitizers, etc.
> - Mini pochette with quick access-items (lip balm, lip gloss, pocket mirror, chewing gums, a small hand cream, etc.)
> - tissues
> - Clemence wallet
> In the meantime, I’ve figured out which items I prefer to carry in which compartment. Love that a fully packed mini pochette and toiletry 15, which I intentionally got for my Métis, fit together in the middle compartment so perfectly - that allows me to have more space for other items in the front compartment
> View attachment 4916910
> 
> View attachment 4916911



Mono magic  — I didn’t know you can fit so much in it.  I tried on the Empriente PM once and I thought I couldn’t get much in it.  I may need to try it again next year.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> Mono magic  — I didn’t know you can fit so much in it.  I tried on the Empriente PM once and I thought I couldn’t get much in it.  I may need to try it again next year.


Thank you, I’m very glad if the pic was helpful


----------



## Twingles

chocolateolive said:


> Custom painted my client’s cardholder she bought as a gift for a friend!


That's beautiful.  What a talent you have!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

weezer said:


> Adorbs!
> @my belongs to Louis:
> 
> 
> You have the best eye-candy pics


TY! Happy holidays Thursday


----------



## Islandbreeze

chocolateolive said:


> Custom painted my client’s cardholder she bought as a gift for a friend!


This is beautiful!


----------



## gagabag

I use TP15 as an organizer for the mini reissue. I leave it unzip for easy access because I’m lazy like that


----------



## KK0825

Everything I keep in my speedy B 30 in DE!

toiletry pouch 26
Medium kirigami pouch
Clemence wallet 
Cosmetics pouch
Mini pochette
6 key holder
Key cles


----------



## Georgee girl

KK0825 said:


> Everything I keep in my speedy B 30 in DE!
> 
> toiletry pouch 26
> Medium kirigami pouch
> Clemence wallet
> Cosmetics pouch
> Mini pochette
> 6 key holder
> Key cles


What do you put in the medium kirigami pouch?  They are so cute - I have my eye on them but not sure what to use them for.


----------



## KK0825

Georgee girl said:


> What do you put in the medium kirigami pouch?  They are so cute - I have my eye on them but not sure what to use them for.



I love love LOVE my medium kirigami- as of now i keep receipts in there, or any papers I need. If i need my checks with me I can carry them in there as well. I know on YouTube many use it for travel purposes since it can fit i think up to four passports. But it can be used as a mini purse or wallet- the size works so well. I follow a few groups on fb of people who sell their pieces and that's where your best bet is on finding singular pieces if you don't want to buy the whole set


----------



## balen.girl

All small wallet that I have which can fit into Nano Nice..


----------



## balen.girl

What’s inside Nano Speedy..


----------



## Highestcloud

Whats inside mon pochette: mask, kp, hand sanitizer, earpods en passport


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> All small wallet that I have which can fit into Nano Nice..
> View attachment 4931718
> 
> View attachment 4931719


What a gorgeous array of slgs my dear! They are so pretty and all fit nicely. My fav is the clouds!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous array of slgs my dear! They are so pretty and all fit nicely. My fav is the clouds!


Thank you dear. Yes, so far my favorite is also the clouds. It’s the hardest to get, wait for months..!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Thank you dear. Yes, so far my favorite is also the clouds. It’s the hardest to get, wait for months..!


Yes especially in Australia clouds collection was so hard to come by. I wish I could of gotten the pouch keycharm. Would have been perfect to clip on when exercising especially during Covid! I have been exercising heaps more and would of love to have that piece. Oh well! Hopefully next year more goodies come out


----------



## gagabag

I haven’t used my crafty trio altogether. I found each to be useful as a catch all in my other bags. The medium here I use to store lippy, hand sanitizer and mask and just transfer it from one bag to another


----------



## originalheather

Neverfull GM wrapping up Christmas with a key pouch, cardholder, zipped pouch, and some antlers ☺️


----------



## travelbliss

originalheather said:


> Neverfull GM wrapping up Christmas with a key pouch, cardholder, zipped pouch, and some antlers ☺
> 
> View attachment 4938211
> View attachment 4938212



cute with the antlers addition ...


----------



## Selenet

Here is my favorite bag, the Selene Mahina PM. I have:

my Mulberry wallet
Furla makeup bag
Longchamp passport covers
Moncler down vest (in case I get cold)
Keys, candybar and a small mirror


----------



## merekat703

What's in my neverfull


----------



## KK0825

merekat703 said:


> What's in my neverfull



Love your bag! Question for you and maybe all Neverfull owners, regarding the corner wear- is there anyway you can fix that- does it mean a hole is starting?? I am buying mine preloved from fashionphile and the corners have "faint corner wear" i dont know if that will cause me big problems??


----------



## KK0825

originalheather said:


> Neverfull GM wrapping up Christmas with a key pouch, cardholder, zipped pouch, and some antlers ☺
> 
> View attachment 4938211
> View attachment 4938212


Love your bag! Question for you and maybe all Neverfull owners, regarding the corner wear- is there anyway you can fix that- does it mean a hole is starting?? I am buying mine preloved from fashionphile and the corners have "faint corner wear" i dont know if that will cause me big problems??


----------



## Yeshax

This is what I have in my Speedy 25. I have tried the 30 and 35 too but they have gotten too heavy with all the stuff I carry around so I find myself reaching for the 25 for most parts.
Edit: missed the Rosalie coin purse that I also have in there


----------



## originalheather

Thank you!  I will have to defer to others about your repair question because mine is new and I haven’t had to deal with a repair yet.


----------



## merekat703

I do not have corner wear and mine is from 2008. Wear isn't usually fixable so maybe look for a different one.




KK0825 said:


> Love your bag! Question for you and maybe all Neverfull owners, regarding the corner wear- is there anyway you can fix that- does it mean a hole is starting?? I am buying mine preloved from fashionphile and the corners have "faint corner wear" i dont know if that will cause me big problems??


----------



## MeepMeep67

Yeshax said:


> This is what I have in my Speedy 25. I have tried the 30 and 35 too but they have gotten too heavy with all the stuff I carry around so I find myself reaching for the 25 for most parts.
> Edit: missed the Rosalie coin purse that I also have in there
> 
> View attachment 4939888
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939892


I love how you use the PA inside to organize and as a grab and go.  Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Kay P

balen.girl said:


> What’s inside Nano Speedy..
> View attachment 4931720
> 
> View attachment 4931721


gorgeous! I don't have the heart to use my cloud po yet


----------



## balen.girl

Thank you dear.. You have to use cloud PO, it’s very nice..


----------



## mindless

In my nano noe.


----------



## Kay P

balen.girl said:


> Thank you dear.. You have to use cloud PO, it’s very nice..


ill bring myself to use it one day.. hopefully soon


----------



## Skippy23

Just the essentials for attending a New Years Eve house party. Louis, Goyard, Dior & dog poop bags! My two cavaliers Harry & Henry made the invite list


----------



## xforeverlove11

originalheather said:


> Neverfull GM wrapping up Christmas with a key pouch, cardholder, zipped pouch, and some antlers ☺
> 
> View attachment 4938211
> View attachment 4938212


I was planning on gifting this to myself for my coming birthday but was unsure but after looking at your pics I am in love. I actually prefer the DE pattern, such a classic piece.


----------



## xforeverlove11

KK0825 said:


> Love your bag! Question for you and maybe all Neverfull owners, regarding the corner wear- is there anyway you can fix that- does it mean a hole is starting?? I am buying mine preloved from fashionphile and the corners have "faint corner wear" i dont know if that will cause me big problems??


Not too sure about corners but I read on reddit that people who had handles that started to peel and took it to the LV store and had it fixed or replaced by a new bag.


----------



## xforeverlove11

If anyone has anyone experiences with having to carry a laptop around in a bag all day. Do you prefer the Neveful MM or GM or no Neverful at all (some people claim that carrying a laptop in their neverful hurts their shoulders since it drags it down/applies a lot of pressure).


----------



## originalheather

xforeverlove11 said:


> I was planning on gifting this to myself for my coming birthday but was unsure but after looking at your pics I am in love. I actually prefer the DE pattern, such a classic piece.



I’m so glad that this could help convince you. I’m super happy with the bag and I love the DE pattern. Happy birthday in advance!


----------



## Penelopepursula

xforeverlove11 said:


> If anyone has anyone experiences with having to carry a laptop around in a bag all day. Do you prefer the Neveful MM or GM or no Neverful at all (some people claim that carrying a laptop in their neverful hurts their shoulders since it drags it down/applies a lot of pressure).


I often carry my NF for travel. And I put my laptop in it. I bought handle covers on Etsy that make all of the difference. My bag never feels like it's digging into my shoulder. I'm not sure if I can link them here but I purchased them on Mcraft.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This is my first WIMB for my beloved Twist MM: fits a ton with a compact umbrella sitting underneath bag organizer.  
Happy new year Sunday all


----------



## Penelopepursula

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is my first WIMB for my beloved Twist MM: fits a ton with a compact umbrella sitting underneath bag organizer.
> Happy new year Sunday all
> View attachment 4945915
> View attachment 4945914
> View attachment 4945916


Wow - The Twist holds a lot more than I would have expected!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is my first WIMB for my beloved Twist MM: fits a ton with a compact umbrella sitting underneath bag organizer.
> Happy new year Sunday all
> View attachment 4945915
> View attachment 4945914
> View attachment 4945916


This is a gorgeous bag and you have very beautiful and special items inside


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Penelopepursula @MarryMeLV_Now 
Thanks so much, ladies! lol I purposely stuffed it as a demo of max capacity  Love that you enjoy my colourful SLG’s too!

Happy 2021 Sunday to you ❤️


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Penelopepursula @MarryMeLV_Now
> Thanks so much, ladies! lol I purposely stuffed it as a demo of max capacity  Love that you enjoy my colourful SLG’s too!
> 
> Happy 2021 Sunday to you ❤


Thanks hun!  I always enjoy your pics and your collection so much  Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## KK0825

Inside my Neverfull MM❤️


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is my first WIMB for my beloved Twist MM: fits a ton with a compact umbrella sitting underneath bag organizer.
> Happy new year Sunday all
> View attachment 4945915
> View attachment 4945914
> View attachment 4945916



Pretty everything—didn’t know they make an organizer for it.  Love that umbrella


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Pretty everything—didn’t know they make an organizer for it.  Love that umbrella


Thank you, dear IM  I hope your first weekend of 2021 was safe and fabulous ❤
This umbrella was such a lucky find: I was rushing by a rack at Winners (pre-COVID) and then I saw yellow and pink popping out, I thought “Sold! My 2 favourite colours together. Yasss!”. Lol so silly but that was a happy shopping day for me


----------



## xforeverlove11

Penelopepursula said:


> I often carry my NF for travel. And I put my laptop in it. I bought handle covers on Etsy that make all of the difference. My bag never feels like it's digging into my shoulder. I'm not sure if I can link them here but I purchased them on Mcraft.


Thanks, someone else actually provided me the link on another thread.


----------



## Highestcloud

My go to bag


----------



## KoalaXJ

Happy Sunday !


----------



## miknarth

Carrying the Pallas today with a Zippy wallet, Mini Pochette, Agenda PM, Key Pouch, 6 Key Holder, Round Coin Purse, Etui a Lunettes, clipa, wipes and hand sanitizer. Everything fits nicely inside with a Samorga organizer, but if I need more room, I’ll stand up the Zippy wallet and clip the hand sanitizer on the outside.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Santa put a yellow box in my stocking this year. I use it to carry my keys and lip balm. Thankfully it's made in France or it would have gone back to the North Pole.


----------



## travelbliss

amateurjeweler said:


> Thankfully it's made in France or it would have gone back to the North Pole.
> View attachment 4955334



We think alike !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

miknarth said:


> Carrying the Pallas today with a Zippy wallet, Mini Pochette, Agenda PM, Key Pouch, 6 Key Holder, Round Coin Purse, Etui a Lunettes, clipa, wipes and hand sanitizer. Everything fits nicely inside with a Samorga organizer, but if I need more room, I’ll stand up the Zippy wallet and clip the hand sanitizer on the outside.
> 
> View attachment 4955233
> 
> View attachment 4955234


Gorgeous bag spill! This is every mono lover’s dream come true  Love your perfect organization too!


----------



## miknarth

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous bag spill! This is every mono lover’s dream come true  Love your perfect organization too!


Thanks sweetie!  As neurotic as I am, I don’t always use a bag organizer. This one was more to keep the ivory interior of this bag clean, but it ended up working out well.


----------



## Yeshax

My lovely NF MM is ready for work. Had the GM yesterday but decided to downsize somewhat today.


----------



## Ghettoe

xforeverlove11 said:


> If anyone has anyone experiences with having to carry a laptop around in a bag all day. Do you prefer the Neveful MM or GM or no Neverful at all (some people claim that carrying a laptop in their neverful hurts their shoulders since it drags it down/applies a lot of pressure).



I’d honestly recommend a backpack. When I had to lug around my 13 inch laptop, I switched to using a backpack because it genuinely is a pain carrying a laptop all day in a tote bag. It also makes your tote bag deteriorate faster. I have since switched to an iPad Pro and do carry a tote bag but it is significantly lighter and smaller than my laptop.


----------



## J.A.N.

Mary Kate Mini lin Cabas. A perfect sized bag for me. Everything I need can fit in here without compromising.
My ipad 4 can also fit in the front or back pocket.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Ghettoe said:


> I’d honestly recommend a backpack. When I had to lug around my 13 inch laptop, I switched to using a backpack because it genuinely is a pain carrying a laptop all day in a tote bag. It also makes your tote bag deteriorate faster. I have since switched to an iPad Pro and do carry a tote bag but it is significantly lighter and smaller than my laptop.


I too switched to an iPad Pro for work. Back when I used to go into the office, the walk from the parking lot to the building was about 15 minutes, and the laptop would get a bit heavy. I also was worried how it would affect my tote. I wasn't a fan of my backpack because it's hard for me to organize them and easily find what I need. I solved the issue with an iPadPro and a LV Riverside.


----------



## gagabag

Travelling ultra light today - just my driver’s license, atm card, hand sanitizer, and a lippy in the backpack charm! I could still fit in my car keys in there if I wanted to...


----------



## rendodan110

Just a sneak peak in my new Neverfull DE in MM, I’ll do a more thorough WIMB next week when I have a day I can take a break. Inside is a very very old PA with odds and ends, my neverfull pouch with makeup, extra contacts etc, my zippy wallet, coach pouch with work lapel pins and business cards, masks and booties, green pouch has female urinary device, sanitizing wipes
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and summers eve wipes (I’m a Realtor and can’t always find a restroom), my Michael Kors sunnies and my empreinte key pouch, my kindle fire (sometimes my iPad instead), hand sanitizer and lotion hanging from the D ring and last but not least my rocketbook fushion


----------



## Tropezienne

J.A.N. said:


> Mary Kate Mini lin Cabas. A perfect sized bag for me. Everything I need can fit in here without compromising.
> My ipad 4 can also fit in the front or back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966940


How do you like the micro petite malle? What fits in it? Love your set here!


----------



## J.A.N.

Tropezienne said:


> How do you like the micro petite malle? What fits in it? Love your set here!



Thank you 
I like a little bit of variety.

I ab love the Louis Vuitton Trunk Multicartes in black epi and use it for my main purse. Lots of positive comments on this little beauty.
I can fit a few coins or folded notes in but (I prefer to carry them in the mono coin purse or cles), my main credit cards, mini L.V address book, receipts. Smaller earrings and petite rings can also fit in.
Its so much better than the Chanel caviar credit card holder i used to have and holds much more cards.


----------



## M_Butterfly

rendodan110 said:


> Just a sneak peak in my new Neverfull DE in MM, I’ll do a more thorough WIMB next week when I have a day I can take a break. Inside is a very very old PA with odds and ends, my neverfull pouch with makeup, extra contacts etc, my zippy wallet, coach pouch with work lapel pins and business cards, masks and booties, green pouch has female urinary device, sanitizing wipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and summers eve wipes (I’m a Realtor and can’t always find a restroom), my Michael Kors sunnies and my empreinte key pouch, my kindle fire (sometimes my iPad instead), hand sanitizer and lotion hanging from the D ring and last but not least my rocketbook fushion


I am so envious of organized this NF is.  Mine is crazy town.  need some inspiration to organize it.


----------



## Penelopepursula

gagabag said:


> Travelling ultra light today - just my driver’s license, atm card, hand sanitizer, and a lippy in the backpack charm! I could still fit in my car keys in there if I wanted to...


That is just the cutest thing, ever!


----------



## gagabag

Penelopepursula said:


> That is just the cutest thing, ever!


Thank you! It’s surprisingly roomy


----------



## maris.crane

Sac Plat Mini or something or whatever the true legal name is.

Crafty RCP
Rosalie wallet
Work badge
Hand Sanitizer
And my phone but it took the photo. I can also stuff a mask in as well.


----------



## Highestcloud

Ever since the lockdown in the Netherlands the pa nm has been my go to bag.
I just made a little video of whats inside my pochette accessoires nm, have a look if you want to: link


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Inside my perfect lockdown errands bag PA mono (on a speedy b 25 de strap) is:
- key pouch with keys
- cardholder with cards and some cash
- face mask
- tissues
- my phone (used to make this pic)
This bag as a crossbody is so comfy! It remains the most used bag in my collection


----------



## kcd1695

I had some work to do so I loaded up my Neverfull and headed out of the house. It’s freezing here, so I was glad there was room enough for a hat and mittens as well


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Inside my Noe is besides my scarf and tissues a full arsenal of LV’s SLGs in terms of toiletry 19 with cosmetics and 26 with face masks and sanitizing wipes, mini pochette with quick-access items like lipstick and chewing gum, Clemence wallet, key pouch with keys, and a round coin purse with earphones:


----------



## mdcx

Another Pochette user here. Agree this is perfect bag for lockdown. Old model with purse organiser insert by KD Australia which effectively turns it into a little wallet - slots for cards. Also Vernis Cles in Violette and a Cherry Ripe bar for snacks!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

my fur baby really would like to know what’s inside my Speedy lol


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

tua said:


> my fur baby really would like to know what’s inside my Speedy lol


OMG! This is soooo sweet!!!


----------



## jane

Monogram Pallas BB; just arrived today and I moved right in!
Monogram Victorine Xmas 2020 wallet, Tatcha lip balm, Monogram Groom key cles, keys with Bottega Veneta intrecciato loop, pen case, reading glasses pouch (from Etsy), and Marc by Marc Jacobs coin purse. I adore this sweet little bag! My first Louis Vuitton bag in eight years...
I did wind up taking out the pen case -- it's very structured and just took up too much space. This bag is definitely only for the essentials or small items.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

I’ve been having my mono Felicie for six months already and have finally figured out the perfect way for me to pack my bag, such that all my essentials fit it and the bag doesn’t bulge out.  Wanted to share it with you 
I put my phone in the slip pocket to protect it and to be able to easily put it and take it out again.
In the main compartment I have:
- tissues
- cardholder with cards
- key pouch with keys
- lip gloss
- chapstick
On the top of the cardholder and key pouch, there’s still enough place to put either a hand sanitizer or hand cream (e.g. in the 50 ml


----------



## Rosston

jane said:


> Monogram Pallas BB; just arrived today and I moved right in!
> Monogram Victorine Xmas 2020 wallet, Tatcha lip balm, Monogram Groom key cles, keys with Bottega Veneta intrecciato loop, pen case, reading glasses pouch (from Etsy), and Marc by Marc Jacobs coin purse. I adore this sweet little bag! My first Louis Vuitton bag in eight years...
> I did wind up taking out the pen case -- it's very structured and just took up too much space. This bag is definitely only for the essentials or small items.
> 
> View attachment 4999988


Love it!  How does the structure of the bag hold up with use?


----------



## J.A.N.

This is the cutest bag ever ab love it


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Highestcloud said:


> Ever since the lockdown in the Netherlands the pa nm has been my go to bag.
> I just made a little video of whats inside my pochette accessoires nm, have a look if you want to: link
> 
> View attachment 4982712


This made me laugh. I have to share.

The way this showed up on my screen, the bottom half of the photo was cut off. I could only see the top of the bags and your knees. My brain didn't know what to do with it. I thought you had two baguettes stuffed in your bag!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Mini Speedy original model.

Pretty well stuffed, but doesn't look it. I wouldn't do this in real life, but...
  iPhone 10 with thin case
  dental floss
  Mac lippy
  pocket knife
  3 Hermes Bastias pouches
  card case from Mexico

What's in the Basitas? A lot!
  One has my car key and a ring of house keys
  One has Apple ear buds pro
  One has a lot of dollars and coins.

Really, that's a ton of stuff in this tiny bag.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## KCinAZ

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 5019212


love the colors you picked for your monogram!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

KCinAZ said:


> love the colors you picked for your monogram!


Thank you!


----------



## KCinAZ

My GM Neverfull in work/travel mode - 
Toiletry 26 - hair stuff
Pouches from the Multi Pochette Accessoires (big one for full face makeup, small one for touch up makeup, coin purse for hair ties & bobby pins)
6 Key Holder
Pen
Breath mints
Hand sanitizers & lotion
Airborne tablets
Sunglasses case
Lightning cable & screen cleaning cloth
Neverfull Pochette with ID, mask & card holder inside


----------



## Tropezienne

Neo noe with PA, the 3 pouches from the trio pouch (round coin, square and rectangle pouches), accordéon card wallet, clé and a sunglasses case.


----------



## KCinAZ

Tropezienne said:


> Neo noe with PA, the 3 pouches from the trio pouch (round coin, square and rectangle pouches), accordéon card wallet, clé and a sunglasses case.
> 
> View attachment 5021979


Love that blue!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Tropezienne said:


> Neo noe with PA, the 3 pouches from the trio pouch (round coin, square and rectangle pouches), accordéon card wallet, clé and a sunglasses case.
> 
> View attachment 5021979


This colour is TDF!!!  So amazing!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

What’s inside my Twist MM today: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




• iPhone SE 2020
• Animals DA mini pochette 
• MWT passport holder (wallet)
• key holder pouch
• LV Cat AirPods Pro holder


----------



## cryssyxo

Tropezienne said:


> Neo noe with PA, the 3 pouches from the trio pouch (round coin, square and rectangle pouches), accordéon card wallet, clé and a sunglasses case.
> 
> View attachment 5021979


That shade of blue is gorgeous !


----------



## Sunshine mama

My card organizer,  a tiny LV drawstring dustbag, a few pieces of makeup, and Bluetooth headphones.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My card organizer,  a tiny LV drawstring dustbag, a few pieces of makeup, and Bluetooth headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028402
> View attachment 5028403


  So darn cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What’s inside my Twist MM today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027180
> View attachment 5027181
> 
> • iPhone SE 2020
> • Animals DA mini pochette
> • MWT passport holder (wallet)
> • key holder pouch
> • LV Cat AirPods Pro holder





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So darn cute!


Your green Twist and your cute SLGs were made for each other!
And thank you.


----------



## mariliz11

In my Métis today:
- DE key pouch
- Florentine pochette (full with sample and travel size cosmetics)
- Valentino Rockstud card holder 
- Bottega Veneta sunglasses 
- Hand sanitizer 
- MAC lipstick 
- Handbag hanger 
- Earpods 
- Facemask
- and my iPhone taking the shot


----------



## niceguyKBOS

My flight bag!
Front: logbook, checklist, sectional, notebooks, pens
Main: headset, gopro + accessories, pouch with snacks


----------



## nesia69

In my Metis today:
*Gucci card holder
*LV key cles
*Guarlain lip balm
*MK passport cover
*airpods
*pack of tissue
*face mask
*hand sanitizer


----------



## gagabag




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My sporty belt bag and Multicolour cles today  plus iPhone


----------



## Bumbles

T


gagabag said:


> View attachment 5036619


The fuschi cch is in action already! Too cute!!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My sporty belt bag and Multicolour cles today  plus iPhone
> 
> View attachment 5037348


Love your MC MB! Hope you’re enjoying the weekend!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Love your MC MB! Hope you’re enjoying the weekend!


Thank you! Hope your weekend is going well too, dear B


----------



## vastare

Inside my PM
Hermes Bastia coin purse
LV 6 key holder 
LV card case
Swarovski Pen
Small pocket note pad
Mask
Mini Pochette (Hand Sanitizer, YSL lip gloss, Chanel pocket mirror, Burt's Bees, L'Occitane Mini Hand creme)


----------



## mariliz11

vastare said:


> Inside my PM
> Hermes Bastia coin purse
> LV 6 key holder
> LV card case
> Swarovski Pen
> Small pocket note pad
> Mask
> Mini Pochette (Hand Sanitizer, YSL lip gloss, Chanel pocket mirror, Burt's Bees, L'Occitane Mini Hand creme)
> 
> View attachment 5039605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039606



love the scarf! I’ve dressed my mono PM with the same in pink!


----------



## KCinAZ

Work mode - Desk Agenda + in organizer pockets: 6 key holder, airpods, sunglasses, lotion, mints, sanitizer, bag clip, reading glasses, mask, pen.  In middle: zippy wallet, mini pochette (from multi pochette) for makeup, coach pill case.


----------



## KCinAZ

vastare said:


> Inside my PM
> Hermes Bastia coin purse
> LV 6 key holder
> LV card case
> Swarovski Pen
> Small pocket note pad
> Mask
> Mini Pochette (Hand Sanitizer, YSL lip gloss, Chanel pocket mirror, Burt's Bees, L'Occitane Mini Hand creme)
> 
> View attachment 5039605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039606


love that leather for this bag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Samorga & Twist MM 
Don’t mind the colour change, khaki is impossible to capture. Pics are untouched


----------



## anglarry04

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I just LOVE the look of monogram with black. The TP15 and Recto Verso hold all my essentials. Even love the monogram accents on the sunnies.
> 
> View attachment 4811795


LOVE that strap too. Which one is it?


----------



## missconvy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Samorga & Twist MM
> Don’t mind the colour change, khaki is impossible to capture. Pics are untouched
> View attachment 5043786
> View attachment 5043787
> View attachment 5043798
> View attachment 5043854


That purple luggage tag is gorgeous


----------



## melovepurse

What’s in my Utility Bag:
Twist compact wallet
Taigarama Card Holder
Monogram mini pochette
iPhone 
Car keys 
Glasses
 -or-
Escale Victorine Wallet
Multicolor Zippy Coin
Taigarama Card Holder
Car keys
iPhone 
Glasses


----------



## melovepurse

What’s inside my On The Go PM Freesia:
Vernis cosmetic in Rose Pop
Kabuki wallet
Zippy coin vernis
Air pod holder
Keys
iPhone 
Glasses


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

missconvy said:


> That purple luggage tag is gorgeous


TY! It came from my 2020 runway Keepall


----------



## Grande Latte

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Samorga & Twist MM
> Don’t mind the colour change, khaki is impossible to capture. Pics are untouched
> View attachment 5043786
> View attachment 5043787
> View attachment 5043798
> View attachment 5043854


Wow. You have a knack for putting colors together. This looks like an ad! I would buy everything in your pictures.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. You have a knack for putting colors together. This looks like an ad! I would buy everything in your pictures.


You’re too kind, TY hun    
Happy monogram Monday!


----------



## keishapie1973

NF MM and goodies...


----------



## lvlover10

Yeshax said:


> My lovely NF MM is ready for work. Had the GM yesterday but decided to downsize somewhat today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964615
> View attachment 4964616


Hi I am looking at this exact bag for an everyday bag. Would you recommend? Does it get corner wear?


----------



## KoalaXJ

Half way to the weekend


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Babylone BB. I have to put my things in sideways to get them to fit. I’m ok with that. I ordered the bag online so I wasn’t sure how small or big the opening would be. Overall I’m pleased with the size and love that I can wear it crossbody. So even though getting stuff in and out is a tad annoying, I can live with it.


----------



## chocolateolive

My sweet client commissioned this pet portrait to go inside her mom’s Neverfull!

@houseofkkz for more pics ✌️


----------



## LVMOMMY

KoalaXJ said:


> Half way to the weekend
> View attachment 5047607



Is that an MM or GM size agenda?


----------



## scarlet555

gagabag said:


> View attachment 5036619


would love a mod shot of your psm with this strap!!


----------



## cajhingle

bare necessities


----------



## MooMooVT

cajhingle said:


> bare necessities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067690
> View attachment 5067691


I just went from not caring about this collection (though I appreciate it) to NEEDING this piece! I've wanted an Elizabeth pouch for a long time and this may just be the one. Now off to stalk the website...


----------



## Wzckn

chocolateolive said:


> My sweet client commissioned this pet portrait to go inside her mom’s Neverfull!
> 
> @houseofkkz for more pics ✌


Saw when she posted this on Instagram stories!! It’s beautiful!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Little things inside my multi pouchette. Happy Friday!


----------



## bh4me

Love_Couture said:


> Little things inside my multi pouchette. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5077519


Twins  used mine this week too!


----------



## bh4me

In my pallas during the week


----------



## bh4me

In my Multi Pochette for the day  Happy Mother’s day to the moms!


----------



## vivianwynn

Only the basics for my Vegas trip this weekend


----------



## Bumbles

cajhingle said:


> bare necessities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067690
> View attachment 5067691


Such a gorgeous pattern! I love it!


----------



## wonderboii

essentials only today in my Stephen Sprouse PA

Fuchsia pocket organizer
Eyedrops
Key fob
Airpods
Lip balms 
Uniqlo mask


----------



## balen.girl

Inside my Keepall XS.. That is my daughter’s Iphone XR. I am using my phone for taking picture. Everything  fit perfectly inside the bag without playing tetris.  
- Kirigami medium as wallet
- Mini pochette for wet wipes, hand sanitizer, lip balm, keys
- Iphone XR


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Inside my Keepall XS.. That is my daughter’s Iphone XR. I am using my phone for taking picture. Everything  fit perfectly inside the bag without playing tetris.
> - Kirigami medium as wallet
> - Mini pochette for wet wipes, hand sanitizer, lip balm, keys
> - Iphone XR
> View attachment 5090636


This is a gorgeous array of goodies! That mini pochette is a stunner!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous array of goodies! That mini pochette is a stunner!


I hope I can score the black one. I heard it’s coming soon..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I hope I can score the black one. I heard it’s coming soon..


Yes I think next month or July and it’s the same price! I think with your lucky these days you will be able to get it for sure!


----------



## Ghettoe

I finally bought a neverfull PM. I‘ve jumped into luxury this year as opposed to living vicariously and I’m at purse peace with two luxury bags. In my neverfull are:

Toilet pouch PM in damier graphite.
Neverfull PM pouch
Men’s card holder in damier graphite
An eBay replica key case (Bought it to see what the damier graphite print might look like before purchasing and thought about replacing this with an actual LV one but it’s low key hard to tell the difference. I’ll wait until it falls apart.


----------



## Georgee girl

I still carry the mask with me as some places in NY still require it.


----------



## grandpiano

Here’s mine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just a few things.


----------



## wonderboii

Packed my Speedy HL pretty light today
- Multicolor Cles as my wallet
- Uniqlo mask
- lip glow
- Gucci key holder


----------



## carrie bagshaw

In my Noé BB:

Small agenda in mono
Zoe wallet in fuschia/mono
Mono toiletry 15
Damier ebene key pouch
Folding rayban wayfarers
Spare fold-up shopping bag

This is the bare minimum I carry each day - it’s hard to fit it all in on days I carry my Alma BB though, so on these occasions the agenda is swapped out for a little notebook!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carmel 
Inside:
Victorine wallet
Pocket agenda cover
Toiletry 19
Toiletry 15

plenty of room still left.


----------



## travelbliss

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Carmel
> Inside:
> Victorine wallet
> Pocket agenda cover
> Toiletry 19
> Toiletry 15
> 
> plenty of room still left.
> View attachment 5103026
> View attachment 5103027
> View attachment 5103028
> View attachment 5103029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOn



I honestly never gave this bag a 2nd look until your photos !!  So gorgeous !!


----------



## bh4me

Inside my Petite Malle Souple


----------



## cielopark

My trusted speedy b25 with my new aquisitions. Ask my sister to check the TP15 in her local store and luckily they have 2 left. Couldnt resist it. It is so cute. I should’ve gotten it before the price increases but couldnt complain more. Lucky to get it before its too late. With my longchamp coin purse. Forgoty key pouch in mono inside my bag.


----------



## annmariee

lipstick always


----------



## annmariee




----------



## eena1230

My new beauty Papillon trunk can fit my daily essentials... even my iPhone Max


----------



## travelbliss

eena1230 said:


> My new beauty Papillon trunk can fit my daily essentials... even my iPhone Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122562


If I hadn't physically tried this bag on in the boutique this past weekend, I would never have believed it could hold a large iphone and more !!


----------



## eena1230

travelbliss said:


> If I hadn't physically tried this bag on in the boutique this past weekend, I would never have believed it could hold a large iphone and more !!


Haha me too! Pictures can be very deceiving, that’s why I had to see it before purchasing. It’s no use if my bag can’t fit my ginormous phone hehe


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

eena1230 said:


> My new beauty Papillon trunk can fit my daily essentials... even my iPhone Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122562


Love it! Your blue theme inside is very nice too


----------



## fibbi

My newest keepall xs . It fits more than I think! (Cross post)


----------



## eena1230

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love it! Your blue theme inside is very nice too


Thanks Dear M...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My compact NF pouch in action last week ~ iPhone, cles (wallet) & AirPods Pro


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My compact NF pouch in action last week ~ iPhone, cles (wallet) & AirPods Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142811
> View attachment 5142812
> View attachment 5142813


love this!  What a lovely use of your flat pouch and cutie AirPod holder


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My compact NF pouch in action last week ~ iPhone, cles (wallet) & AirPods Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142811
> View attachment 5142812
> View attachment 5142813


Wanna join you for a coffee!


----------



## jane

Bit of a throwback Thursday today!
Denim Neo Speedy in lichen green (2006)


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

jane said:


> Bit of a throwback Thursday today!
> Denim Neo Speedy in lichen green (2006)
> View attachment 5144167
> 
> View attachment 5144168
> 
> View attachment 5144169


Such a unique bag and gorgeous SLGs!


----------



## jane

Brand-mixing WIMB!
Coach Field Tote in coated canvas signature/carriage print (I just got this and I _adore_ it)
Victorine wallet 2020 xmas print (Japan exclusive)
Toiletry 19
Rose Indien vernis key pouch
Monogram groom pochette cles
Coach gray leather pen case
Tory Burch sunnies


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> love this!  What a lovely use of your flat pouch and cutie AirPod holder


Thanks DT! Hope you’re enjoying your new GM sunglasses case  


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wanna join you for a coffee!


OMG I’d love that! Happy Saturday hun


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks DT! Hope you’re enjoying your new GM sunglasses case
> 
> OMG I’d love that! Happy Saturday hun


Thank you hun! To you too!


----------



## wonderboii

jane said:


> Bit of a throwback Thursday today!
> Denim Neo Speedy in lichen green (2006)
> View attachment 5144167
> 
> View attachment 5144168
> 
> View attachment 5144169


LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## natjyl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Inside my classic speedy 25 in mono today:
> - key pouch with keys
> - pocket mirror
> - tissues
> - mini pochette with quick-access items
> - Clemence wallet
> - toiletry pouch 19 with cosmetics and other essentials
> - my phone
> View attachment 4906350
> 
> View attachment 4906351


This is super late but I was literally scouring the internet to find this  if I couldn't I was gonna return the TP19!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

natjyl said:


> This is super late but I was literally scouring the internet to find this  if I couldn't I was gonna return the TP19!


Glad that it was helpful! Congrats on the tp 19, it’s such a great (my favorite) cosmetic case!


----------



## natjyl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Glad that it was helpful! Congrats on the tp 19, it’s such a great (my favorite) cosmetic case!


Does it fit comfortably? I think I could tell you have an organiser in as well - I was worried the TP19 wouldn't fit in the speedy 25 with an organiser!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

natjyl said:


> Does it fit comfortably? I think I could tell you have an organiser in as well - I was worried the TP19 wouldn't fit in the speedy 25 with an organiser!


It fits, but you have to put it in in an angle due to the small opening - inside it has plenty of room, no problem! YouTuber Luxmommy (Amanda) has a video on her channel about a comparison between Speedy 25 and speedy 30, and there she shows how the TP 19 fits in in both (showing how exactly you have to put it in). Hope that helps!


----------



## boyoverboard

Took Etui Voyage PM with me to brunch today.

Monogram Eclipse card holder, vintage zipped Monogram 6-key holder, Damier Graphite clés (original model)


----------



## Pimpernel

boyoverboard said:


> Took Etui Voyage PM with me to brunch today.
> 
> Monogram Eclipse card holder, vintage zipped Monogram 6-key holder, Damier Graphite clés (original model)
> 
> View attachment 5146638
> 
> View attachment 5146634
> View attachment 5146636
> View attachment 5146637


WOW!! I´ve been eyeing that PM Etui Voyage for months... but I need it to fit a Samsung Galaxy S20, several Din-A-4 sheets of paper folded in half, two magnetic security badges, and a few FFP2 face masks. Can you please tell me if those might fit inside?  (It´s a deal breaker for me) Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## brnicutie

LV sunglasses, DE 6 key holder, hand sanitizer, mono wallet…who remembers when the full sized wallet would open completely and have your full name heat stamped? I covered my name with the sunglass case.


----------



## natjyl

eena1230 said:


> My new beauty Papillon trunk can fit my daily essentials... even my iPhone Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122562


Hi! Is this what you have?? The color looked rly dark online so want sure if I wanted to pull the trigger haha'


----------



## eena1230

natjyl said:


> Hi! Is this what you have?? The color looked rly dark online so want sure if I wanted to pull the trigger haha'
> View attachment 5148588
> View attachment 5148588
> View attachment 5148588


Hi. It’s the same style but the color is denim..


----------



## Bedouin Princess

brnicutie said:


> LV sunglasses, DE 6 key holder, hand sanitizer, mono wallet…who remembers when the full sized wallet would open completely and have your full name heat stamped? I covered my name with the sunglass case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148441
> View attachment 5148442



i love that wallet! wallets that open up always have such an allure for me *_*


----------



## for3v3rz

In my Odeon today…
Mini pochette, Epi pocket organizer and phone + mask.


----------



## for3v3rz

brnicutie said:


> LV sunglasses, DE 6 key holder, hand sanitizer, mono wallet…who remembers when the full sized wallet would open completely and have your full name heat stamped? I covered my name with the sunglass case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148441
> View attachment 5148442


My 1st LV origami wallet opened completely but the glazing start to wear off.


----------



## brnicutie

for3v3rz said:


> My 1st LV origami wallet opened completely but the glazing start to wear off.


Sorry to hear that. I hardly used mine, so the glazing is fine. If you take it to LV they can reglaze it for a fee.


----------



## Georgee girl

Alma bb
Mini Pochette 
kirigami - Medium 
Kirigami - Small


----------



## for3v3rz

brnicutie said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hardly used mine, so the glazing is fine. If you take it to LV they can reglaze it for a fee.


I was thinking of taking to the store to have it reglaze but is not bad enough as is just hairline cracks on the glazing. Once I saw that I stop using it and keep it in the dust bag for now. I probably won’t be using it as I have other wallets. Last time when I took my emp curiuse wallet to reglaze, they charged me for it. The reglaze was so much thicker than the original glaze.


----------



## Sunshine mama

In my large Kirigami pouch today.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> In my large Kirigami pouch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158284
> View attachment 5158286


Really surprised that you can fit that much inside.  Beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> Really surprised that you can fit that much inside.  Beautiful


Exactly! I could have put more things inside if I wanted to.
And thank you.


----------



## GAN

Brought out my new wild heart T26 out today.

inside is very roomy, can hold 2 phones, card holder, a extra mask, tissue pack,  small coin pouch, bb compact, ear bud and keys.


----------



## DrTootr

Been using my new LV Wild At Heart TP26 this past week as a both a clutch and a crossbody bag. And I find my LV Pochette Coussin's detachable gold chain makes the perfect crossbody strap for me on this TP26!







And I also uploaded a video to my YouTube channel of what fit's inside my TP26, incase anyone is thinking of grabbing one themselves or is interested to see everything that's inside my bag this weekend x


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> In my large Kirigami pouch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158284
> View attachment 5158286



Great organisation @Sunshine mama and the ombre colours in this large kirigami are so pretty x


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> Great organisation @Sunshine mama and the ombre colours in this large kirigami are so pretty x


Thank you,  and your tp pouch looks lovely!!


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you,  and your tp pouch looks lovely!!


Cheers @Sunshine mama and going to rock my TP as a crossbody all weekend


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> Been using my new LV Wild At Heart TP26 this past week as a both a clutch and a crossbody bag. And I find my LV Pochette Coussin's detachable gold chain makes the perfect crossbody strap for me on this TP26!
> 
> View attachment 5163032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163045
> 
> 
> And I also uploaded a video to my YouTube channel of what fit's inside my TP26, incase anyone is thinking of grabbing one themselves or is interested to see everything that's inside my bag this weekend x



Another great and informative review. Twinning on the GO CH, which I bought based on your review . Didn’t know you could fit a mini iPad in the TP26 and didn’t think to try mine. Lol! I love that water bottle. Perfectly compact. The bag charm finishes of the piece beautifully. Love it .


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Another great and informative review. Twinning on the GO CH, which I bought based on your review . Didn’t know you could fit a mini iPad in the TP26 and didn’t think to try mine. Lol! I love that water bottle. Perfectly compact. The bag charm finishes of the piece beautifully. Love it .



Thanks a million @bigverne28 and I really appreciate your kind feedback   

So happy we are GO CH twinning as this is one of my fave CH's in my collection and so happy to hear my review on it helped you 

Yes it's cool that the iPad mini can fit comfy in the TP26, but I found the best way for it is to place the iPad outside the samorga bag insert, so in between the lining of the TP and then outside of the samorga insert, is ideal for me.

That water bottle of mine is defo a great shape for a few of my LV's, I use it in all my TP's, my reverse Metis Pochette and Multi Pochette. And really happy with this WAH BC (bag charm). TBH I don't have many BC's in my collection, this is just my second one ever, as I always think, will I use them? But for this WAH BC I have used it a ton already. I just love the colour combo in it and the fun design.


----------



## hoopsie

New to me Pochette Accessoires nm.  Just unpacking from a weekend away and had this inside my larger pliage long strap shoulder bag.  I have a neo pliage in an almost identical deep raspberry colour so used that for a cross strap.  I like this mini bag very much!


----------



## Purseloco

Neverfull MM Damier Ebene.


----------



## boyoverboard

Inside my Bosphore Messenger (with Illustre V charm!):

- Brazza wallet in Monogram Pastel
- Business card holder in Epi (I think the colour name is rubis!)
- Vintage coin case in red Epi
- Sunglasses case MM in Damier Azur
- Trunks and Bags trousse pochette in Monogram Denim


----------



## Lisa<3

Inside my Wild at Heart Neverfull MM:

- By the Pool Victorine wallet
- Mulicolor Cosmetic Pouch
- Coach Keith Haring coin purse (for AirPods)
- Coach Keith Haring Pencil Holder (for Apple Pencil)
- iPad Pro 12.9”
- RayBan folding wayfarer 
- Prada glasses
- Fjallraven crossbody canvas bag (for my iPhone)


----------



## missconvy

Lisa:heart: said:


> Inside my Wild at Heart Neverfull MM:
> 
> - By the Pool Victorine wallet
> - Mulicolor Cosmetic Pouch
> - Coach Keith Haring coin purse (for AirPods)
> - Coach Keith Haring Pencil Holder (for Apple Pencil)
> - iPad Pro 12.9”
> - RayBan folding wayfarer
> - Prada glasses
> - Fjallraven crossbody canvas bag (for my iPhone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171719
> View attachment 5171723


I didn’t realize this bag had such a cool interior!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

boyoverboard said:


> Inside my Bosphore Messenger (with Illustre V charm!):
> 
> - Brazza wallet in Monogram Pastel
> - Business card holder in Epi (I think the colour name is rubis!)
> - Vintage coin case in red Epi
> - Sunglasses case MM in Damier Azur
> - Trunks and Bags trousse pochette in Monogram Denim
> 
> View attachment 5170479
> 
> View attachment 5170480


I love the use of eclectic SLGs! I need to mix more often.


----------



## boyoverboard

Love_N_Lune said:


> I love the use of eclectic SLGs! I need to mix more often.



Thanks! I love to see a variety of colours and patterns when I look inside my bag.


----------



## balen.girl

WIMB today..


----------



## lemondln

Georgee girl said:


> I still carry the mask with me as some places in NY still require it.



Clapton is so cute, hope they bring it back


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Playing with my RCP the other day: I like the handful of candy option more (like Werthers original  ) but this lipstick + nail file one will be handy on compact/travel days


----------



## balen.girl

I don’t have much today, but I just want to carry my PM. It’s so empty..


----------



## GAN

Using for first time the new bag insert I had ordered from samorga for PS Pm. Loved it! The bottle holder pocket us detachable as I m going to put my water bottle there after my gym work out. Perfect!


----------



## missconvy

GAN said:


> Using for first time the new bag insert I had ordered from samorga for PS Pm. Loved it! The bottle holder pocket us detachable as I m going to put my water bottle there after my gym work out. Perfect!


What color is your Samorga?


----------



## GAN

missconvy said:


> What color is your Samorga?



 hi, the color is 1.2mm Caramel


----------



## amoorelv

Carrying Black Epi St. Cloud GM
Inside:
Epi PM Agenda
Epi Card Hold
Epi Toiletry 15
Epi Key Cles
Mono 4 Key Holder
Hermès Bastia
Reusable Straw
Business Card Holder


----------



## KathyN115

amoorelv said:


> Carrying Black Epi St. Cloud GM
> Inside:
> Epi PM Agenda
> Epi Card Hold
> Epi Toiletry 15
> Epi Key Cles
> Mono 4 Key Holder
> Hermès Bastia
> Reusable Straw
> Business Card Holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178712
> View attachment 5178713


Love all your Epi, esp the Toiletry 15! So cute!


----------



## amoorelv

KathyN115 said:


> Love all your Epi, esp the Toiletry 15! So cute!


Thank you! I have fallen in love with the Epi Black❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GAN said:


> Using for first time the new bag insert I had ordered from samorga for PS Pm. Loved it! The bottle holder pocket us detachable as I m going to put my water bottle there after my gym work out. Perfect!


Love this! Cutest backpack ever


----------



## boyoverboard

Inside my DE Beaubourg (and a close up of some of the excellent quality hardware after ten years of fairly heavy use!) Love this bag, one of my all-time favourites.






- Agenda MM in DE
- Pocket Agenda (using as wallet) in Monogram
- Pochette Accessoires NM in DE
- MacBook Pro 13" (fits perfectly in Beaubourg's zipped pocket)
- Book I'm currently reading! (A great read so far!)

N.B. Bananas weren't in bag.


----------



## KathyN115

Every time I see a DE Pochette accessories I turn green with jealousy!


----------



## boyoverboard

KathyN115 said:


> Every time I see a DE Pochette accessories I turn green with jealousy!



I'm making an effort to start using mine more. It really is so handy.


----------



## Purseloco

boyoverboard said:


> Inside my DE Beaubourg (and a close up of some of the excellent quality hardware after ten years of fairly heavy use!) Love this bag, one of my all-time favourites.
> 
> View attachment 5180894
> View attachment 5180895
> View attachment 5180896
> 
> 
> - Agenda MM in DE
> - Pocket Agenda (using as wallet) in Monogram
> - Pochette Accessoires NM in DE
> - MacBook Pro 13" (fits perfectly in Beaubourg's zipped pocket)
> - Book I'm currently reading! (A great read so far!)
> 
> N.B. Bananas weren't in bag.


How's the book? I love thrillers.


----------



## MooMooVT

Purseloco said:


> How's the book? I love thrillers.


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## boyoverboard

Purseloco said:


> How's the book? I love thrillers.





MooMooVT said:


> I was just thinking the same thing!



I’m really enjoying it so far. It’s dark but there’s a bit of humour in there too. It’s from a few years ago but I’d never heard of it, it’s translated from German.


----------



## mariliz11

Pochette Metis wrapped with trunks bandeau, Emilie wallet, By the pool mini pochette, Valentino card holder and face masks - key pouch fits in as well


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB:
Coin card holder
Small Kirigami
Tiny makeup
2 lipsticks, 1 eyeliner in a pencil case
A mini fan


----------



## TomBentley94

My LV Mirror Trunk Pouch is quite slender and can hold a smartphone, some keys and my wallet.


----------



## MmeM124

Boîte chapeau souple pm @lemondln 

I will say I normally leave the wipes in my car but they do fit. Blue drawstring pouch is sunglasses. You could add more small items to the nooks  and crannies but they would be hard to retrieve. It does fit a mini pochette if you prefer all your stuff in one spot - but that means taking off the phone case. For me I’d prefer to not deal with that and just put small stuff in the slip pocket. My phone is iPhone X


----------



## boyoverboard

MmeM124 said:


> Boîte chapeau souple pm @lemondln
> 
> I will say I normally leave the wipes in my car but they do fit. Blue drawstring pouch is sunglasses. You could add more small items to the nooks  and crannies but they would be hard to retrieve. It does fit a mini pochette if you prefer all your stuff in one spot - but that means taking off the phone case. For me I’d prefer to not deal with that and just put small stuff in the slip pocket. My phone is iPhone X
> 
> View attachment 5200511
> View attachment 5200512


Gorgeous bag! And holds a lot!


----------



## jaydeemama

MmeM124 said:


> Boîte chapeau souple pm @lemondln
> 
> I will say I normally leave the wipes in my car but they do fit. Blue drawstring pouch is sunglasses. You could add more small items to the nooks  and crannies but they would be hard to retrieve. It does fit a mini pochette if you prefer all your stuff in one spot - but that means taking off the phone case. For me I’d prefer to not deal with that and just put small stuff in the slip pocket. My phone is iPhone X
> 
> View attachment 5200511
> View attachment 5200512


Wow that holds a lot more than I imagined! Beautiful bag.


----------



## WinSailor

On The Go GM = work mode
- 13 inch lap top
- 2 folders of documents
- Agenda
- Daily Pouch (laptop cord, pens, small notepad, office key, phone cord, receipts)
- Mini PA (chapstick, inhaler, travel tissues, mask)
- Toiletry 19 (first aid kit, hair ties, hand sanitizer, feminine products, sewing kit)
- Wallet
- Sun glasses
- key pouch (house key & car fob)


----------



## jane

*Odeon MM:*
Graf Lantz mask
Mini pochette damier ebene
Coach small wristlet
Coin card holder fuchsia
Dauphine dragonne key ring
Round coin purse


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Good thing I have a Speedy 40 to fit all of this stuff lol


----------



## gagabag

Using this for the first time today


----------



## DamierEbene

I switched into my Iéna MM for the weekend and really enjoy how roomy it is!


----------



## kcd1695

I’ve started carrying my Speedy B 25 again and am forever impressed at how much it carries! It’s also the first bag I’ve had that my dad has complimented He thought shape was really unique and practical. I love my dad!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Here's the inside of my Speedy 40


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

What does SLG stand for?


----------



## _vee

Mid Century Gal said:


> What does SLG stand for?


Small leather good


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

_vee said:


> Small leather good


Ahhh that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Pimpernel

DamierEbene said:


> I switched into my Iéna MM for the weekend and really enjoy how roomy it is!
> View attachment 5212977


That beautiful colour combination spells "elegance" to the nth degree!


----------



## DrTootr

My 'Whats In My Bag' for this weekend. My LV Escale TP26 can fit all this comfortably and it's the ideal size for my new iPad Mini 6, which means I can now take notes or do my drawings whilst carrying a relatively smaller bag.




I have the Samorga TP26 bag insert inside to allow me to wear what ever crossbody chain I want, making it quite practical too.


----------



## KathyN115

DrTootr said:


> My 'Whats In My Bag' for this weekend. My LV Escale TP26 can fit all this comfortably and it's the ideal size for my new iPad Mini 6, which means I can now take notes or do my drawings whilst carrying a relatively smaller bag.
> 
> View attachment 5218426
> 
> 
> I have the Samorga TP26 bag insert inside to allow me to wear what ever crossbody chain I want, making it quite practical too.



where did you get this chain? I LOVE it. Someone had posted one similar earlier this year but I could never find it.


----------



## DrTootr

KathyN115 said:


> where did you get this chain? I LOVE it. Someone had posted one similar earlier this year but I could never find it.



Hi @KathyN115 and thanks  

Also that was most probably me, as I've posted my Escale TP26 with this chain before in here, and was asked about this chain when I did and had left the details for it. But I am happy to share the info again with you.

I now have 3 in different lengths, the last one I got was from Amazon and I can vouch it is a nice chain that is very light when you wear it. And here is the link below of exactly where I got mine...






						VALICLUD Acrylic Handbag Strap Colorful Rainbow Purse Replacement Chian Crossbody Shoulder Replacement Strap for Bag Purse DIY Making Accessories (40cm) : Amazon.ae: Arts & Crafts
					

VALICLUD Acrylic Handbag Strap Colorful Rainbow Purse Replacement Chian Crossbody Shoulder Replacement Strap for Bag Purse DIY Making Accessories (40cm) : Amazon.ae: Arts & Crafts



					www.amazon.ae
				




Please note this link is for Amazon UAE as I am based in Dubai, but it says the seller is in the USA so I hope this helps you. Let me know how you go in getting yours and good good luck x


----------



## mariliz11

Epi pochette with Epi wallet and DE key pouch for a rainy day


----------



## hoopsie

DamierEbene said:


> I switched into my Iéna MM for the weekend and really enjoy how roomy it is!
> View attachment 5212977


Yes, its a beautiful timeless bunch you have there.  love it.xx


----------



## hoopsie

mariliz11 said:


> Epi pochette with Epi wallet and DE key pouch for a rainy day
> View attachment 5219112


love seeing older LV items,  esp the Epi itemsx


----------



## mariliz11

hoopsie said:


> love seeing older LV items,  esp the Epi itemsx


Timeless pieces!


----------



## KathyN115

DrTootr said:


> Hi @KathyN115 and thanks
> 
> Also that was most probably me, as I've posted my Escale TP26 with this chain before in here, and was asked about this chain when I did and had left the details for it. But I am happy to share the info again with you.
> 
> I now have 3 in different lengths, the last one I got was from Amazon and I can vouch it is a nice chain that is very light when you wear it. And here is the link below of exactly where I got mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VALICLUD Acrylic Handbag Strap Colorful Rainbow Purse Replacement Chian Crossbody Shoulder Replacement Strap for Bag Purse DIY Making Accessories (40cm) : Amazon.ae: Arts & Crafts
> 
> 
> VALICLUD Acrylic Handbag Strap Colorful Rainbow Purse Replacement Chian Crossbody Shoulder Replacement Strap for Bag Purse DIY Making Accessories (40cm) : Amazon.ae: Arts & Crafts
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note this link is for Amazon UAE as I am based in Dubai, but it says the seller is in the USA so I hope this helps you. Let me know how you go in getting yours and good good luck x



I looked for it after you posted last time and was unsuccessful! Your pic reminded me again of how much I liked it so I will give it another look. Thanks so much! ❤️❤️❤️ Looks great with your Toiletry 26. I have the blue Escale from that collection but haven’t really used it. I don’t use clutches and the insert I have takes up a lot of room. Thinking about dismantling the insert and only putting in the bottom connected to the thin sides with the d-rings.


----------



## KathyN115

DrTootr said:


> Hi @KathyN115 and thanks
> 
> Also that was most probably me, as I've posted my Escale TP26 with this chain before in here, and was asked about this chain when I did and had left the details for it. But I am happy to share the info again with you.
> 
> I now have 3 in different lengths, the last one I got was from Amazon and I can vouch it is a nice chain that is very light when you wear it. And here is the link below of exactly where I got mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VALICLUD Acrylic Handbag Strap Colorful Rainbow Purse Replacement Chian Crossbody Shoulder Replacement Strap for Bag Purse DIY Making Accessories (40cm) : Amazon.ae: Arts & Crafts
> 
> 
> VALICLUD Acrylic Handbag Strap Colorful Rainbow Purse Replacement Chian Crossbody Shoulder Replacement Strap for Bag Purse DIY Making Accessories (40cm) : Amazon.ae: Arts & Crafts
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note this link is for Amazon UAE as I am based in Dubai, but it says the seller is in the USA so I hope this helps you. Let me know how you go in getting yours and good good luck x



GOT IT! They only had one length available so I bought two just in case. Thank you so much!❤️


----------



## WinSailor

Odeon MM - loving it as my casual run around bag. Front pocket for mask & phone is super handy!

- Josephine wallet
- mini PA (tissues, lip gloss, inhaler, gum)
- sunglasses
- airpods
- key & car fob


----------



## DrTootr

KathyN115 said:


> GOT IT! They only had one length available so I bought two just in case. Thank you so much!❤


So happy you got it @KathyN115 and you're most welcome


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Hubby and I just got back from a quick weekend getaway!  Since we packed super light, I used my Speedy B 25 as both my carry-on and my handbag for the weekend.  It carried everything I needed -- Mini Pochette as a catch-all, Key Pouch as my wallet, Gucci key pouch for my chargers, Starbucks pouch for hand sanitizer, Lonchamp coin pouch for keys, Nook, and LV shawl . . . with plenty of room


----------



## JuiceBox

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Hubby and I just got back from a quick weekend getaway!  Since we packed super light, I used my Speedy B 25 as both my carry-on and my handbag for the weekend.  It carried everything I needed -- Mini Pochette as a catch-all, Key Pouch as my wallet, Gucci key pouch for my chargers, Starbucks pouch for hand sanitizer, Lonchamp coin pouch for keys, Nook, and LV shawl . . . with plenty of room
> 
> View attachment 5220600


I know this is a LV thread but I love that little Gucci pouch!


----------



## brnicutie

I took the China Felicie out today. Don’t kill me, but Felicies are not my favorite. It barely holds anything. I have my key pouch,  recto verso, and air pods in there. I can barely squeeze in my iPhone. No room for my sunglasses.


----------



## emmui

brnicutie said:


> I took the China Felicie out today. Don’t kill me, but Felicies are not my favorite. It barely holds anything. I have my key pouch,  recto verso, and air pods in there. I can barely squeeze in my iPhone. No room for my sunglasses.
> View attachment 5223311
> View attachment 5223312


Does the Holiday Felicie come with inserts? Those will be useful to narrow and space out your everyday carries.


----------



## brnicutie

emmui said:


> Does the Holiday Felicie come with inserts? Those will be useful to narrow and space out your everyday carries.


It did come with inserts. I was just too lazy to transfer everything from my recto verso into the inserts. I'll try it next time. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

JuiceBox said:


> I know this is a LV thread but I love that little Gucci pouch!


Thanks!  I just got it a few weeks ago and it is so adorable!


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> I took the China Felicie out today. Don’t kill me, but Felicies are not my favorite. It barely holds anything. I have my key pouch,  recto verso, and air pods in there. I can barely squeeze in my iPhone. No room for my sunglasses.
> View attachment 5223311
> View attachment 5223312



I've always contemplated the Felicie, but it never fit all my stuff.... I didn't know the interior lining was textile ?? !!  It is still gorgeous to look at tho, despite the size.


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> I've always contemplated the Felicie, but it never fit all my stuff.... I didn't know the interior lining was textile ?? !!  It is still gorgeous to look at tho, despite the size.


The interior lining is a textile fabric, at least for the Christmas Animation ones. I don't have other Felicies, so I'm not sure what materials they use for those.


----------



## EpiFanatic

boyoverboard said:


> Inside my DE Beaubourg (and a close up of some of the excellent quality hardware after ten years of fairly heavy use!) Love this bag, one of my all-time favourites.
> 
> View attachment 5180894
> View attachment 5180895
> View attachment 5180896
> 
> 
> - Agenda MM in DE
> - Pocket Agenda (using as wallet) in Monogram
> - Pochette Accessoires NM in DE
> - MacBook Pro 13" (fits perfectly in Beaubourg's zipped pocket)
> - Book I'm currently reading! (A great read so far!)
> 
> N.B. Bananas weren't in bag.


I love this bag. Yes wore it for over 10 years, heavy use,  held up like a tank. Fit everything and stayed slim and easy to carry. Absolutely amazing bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTootr said:


> My 'Whats In My Bag' for this weekend. My LV Escale TP26 can fit all this comfortably and it's the ideal size for my new iPad Mini 6, which means I can now take notes or do my drawings whilst carrying a relatively smaller bag.
> 
> View attachment 5218426
> 
> 
> I have the Samorga TP26 bag insert inside to allow me to wear what ever crossbody chain I want, making it quite practical too.


I really love this look so much! It's so pretty.
I bet you get a lot of people starting at this combo!


----------



## boyoverboard

EpiFanatic said:


> I love this bag. Yes wore it for over 10 years, heavy use,  held up like a tank. Fit everything and stayed slim and easy to carry. Absolutely amazing bag.


Totally agree. It’s an amazing bag, and of incredible quality. Love it.


----------



## DrTootr

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this look so much! It's so pretty.
> I bet you get a lot of people starting at this combo!



Aww thanks @Sunshine mama  and yes I must say I do get kind comments and questions when I wear it out, I think people just gravitate towards it's fun colours.

And just today in the hair salon while I was getting my hair coloured/toned, I had a bit of am audience there, showing them that the samorga insert lets me attach any chain to my LV TP26's safely


----------



## jane

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Thanks!  I just got it a few weeks ago and it is so adorable!



I have it too and I'm in love with it!


----------



## Hammerice22

Speedy 25 with-my wallet, a portable fan, air freshener, perfume, sunglasses, and mini pochette.


----------



## Grande Latte

DrTootr said:


> My 'Whats In My Bag' for this weekend. My LV Escale TP26 can fit all this comfortably and it's the ideal size for my new iPad Mini 6, which means I can now take notes or do my drawings whilst carrying a relatively smaller bag.
> 
> View attachment 5218426
> 
> 
> I have the Samorga TP26 bag insert inside to allow me to wear what ever crossbody chain I want, making it quite practical too.



I love your photo layout. It's so pleasing to the eyes. You're artistic!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Only a few items in my Nice Nano.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

travelbliss said:


> I've always contemplated the Felicie, but it never fit all my stuff.... I didn't know the interior lining was textile ?? !!  It is still gorgeous to look at tho, despite the size.



I own the Felicie in monogram and it does reflect an inner textile. I love the look but it’s smaller than the Pochette Accessoires. I now only use mine on dates or brunches.


----------



## sunshine2021

the GM fits one 8 lbs cat comfortably…probably not two cats as they were fighting who gets to stay inside


----------



## merekat703

PSM holds so much!


----------



## Hera_the_Purse

sunshine2021 said:


> View attachment 5230108
> 
> View attachment 5230109
> 
> the GM fits one 8 lbs cat comfortably…probably not two cats as they were fighting who gets to stay inside




Ah yes, I have been thinking about getting a NF but wasn't sure how much cat it can fit! Good to know ;3


----------



## JuiceBox

I’d be lying if I said the Alma BB didn’t make me revaluate what I needed to carry with me! Somehow managed to get little bits like medication into the little Longchamp key pouch


----------



## IntheOcean

JuiceBox said:


> I’d be lying if I said the Alma BB didn’t make me revaluate what I needed to carry with me! Somehow managed to get little bits like medication into the little Longchamp key pouch
> View attachment 5235977


Love how you matched all the bits and pieces


----------



## MeepMeep67

sunshine2021 said:


> View attachment 5230108
> 
> View attachment 5230109
> 
> the GM fits one 8 lbs cat comfortably…probably not two cats as they were fighting who gets to stay inside


Love this!!!! Kitties


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I can see Alma BB getting a bum rap on what it fits. I used to carry a wider cosmetic bag but downsized to a smaller cosmetic bag that fits basic needs including a YSL compact. Not shown, my iPhone 11 and sunnies in a soft pouch also fit.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

kcd1695 said:


> I’ve started carrying my Speedy B 25 again and am forever impressed at how much it carries! It’s also the first bag I’ve had that my dad has complimented He thought shape was really unique and practical. I love my dad!



Cute wallet. where is this come from？？


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My new monogram Alma BB. First night I'll be using it since I received it last week. So happy my zippy wallet fits. Plus my iPhone 13, which I needed to take these pics.


----------



## balen.girl

Inside my speedy 20..   
- Kirigami medium pouch
- Wet wipes & hand sanitizer inside ziplock plastic bag 
- Eco bag
- Iphone mini


----------



## LHLarsen

balen.girl said:


> Inside my speedy 20..
> - Kirigami medium pouch
> - Wet wipes & hand sanitizer inside ziplock plastic bag
> - Eco bag
> - Iphone mini
> View attachment 5247978
> 
> View attachment 5247977


I am curious what you carry in your kirigami


----------



## balen.girl

LHLarsen said:


> I am curious what you carry in your kirigami


All my cards. From debit card, license until membership cards.


----------



## DrTr

Inside my new speedy 20 with fuschia strap. This little baby holds it all! My mpa, pouch from GO felicie, 2 H slg’s for cards and cash, cles, Chanel large sunnies and iPhone 13 pro max. Even though I don’t show it, the small mono Kirigami that I use for my airpods Pro fits as well. I truly can use this bag if I’m out all day and have everything I need!  In LVoe


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Inside my new speedy 20 with fuschia strap. This little baby holds it all! My mpa, pouch from GO felicie, 2 H slg’s for cards and cash, cles, Chanel large sunnies and iPhone 13 pro max. Even though I don’t show it, the small mono Kirigami that I use for my airpods Pro fits as well. I truly can use this bag if I’m out all day and have everything I need!  In LVoe
> 
> View attachment 5248181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248200


Such a gorgeous bag! I hope I can get one too!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Such a gorgeous bag! I hope I can get one too!


Thank you Bumbles!  I hope you can too. I know Australia doesn’t always get as well stocked as all of you there might like and with lockdowns it’s been worse I’m sure. It’s a cutie, and so functional.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Thank you Bumbles!  I hope you can too. I know Australia doesn’t always get as well stocked as all of you there might like and with lockdowns it’s been worse I’m sure. It’s a cutie, and so functional.  Fingers crossed for you!


Thank you. I hope so too!


----------



## miumiu2046

DrTr said:


> Inside my new speedy 20 with fuschia strap. This little baby holds it all! My mpa, pouch from GO felicie, 2 H slg’s for cards and cash, cles, Chanel large sunnies and iPhone 13 pro max. Even though I don’t show it, the small mono Kirigami that I use for my airpods Pro fits as well. I truly can use this bag if I’m out all day and have everything I need!  In LVoe
> 
> View attachment 5248181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248200


What are the pink/fuschia H SLGs in your bag?  Just curious since I carry mostly small bags and is always on the lookout for small SLG that can fit inside them.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ling5324

iPhone, car key and card holder


----------



## amoorelv

Headed to Symphony last night. Carried Vintage LV Cannes Black Epi.
Mono Cosmetic Pouch
Mono Agenda PM
Bastia 
Epi Card Case
Mono 4 Key Holder
Stasher Pouch
Vaccination Card
Symphony Ticket


----------



## DrTr

miumiu2046 said:


> What are the pink/fuschia H SLGs in your bag?  Just curious since I carry mostly small bags and is always on the lookout for small SLG that can fit inside them.  Thanks in advance!


The darker one, Calvi card holder in Rose Poupre Mysore leather, the Mauve Sylvestre is the Guernesey card holder in Mysore goat leather. The Calvi holds lots of cards and cash, I have several in a rainbow of colors, the Guernesey is a very ingenious one that holds 3 or 4 cards. The thing I love about this one is that I keep my cc under the first fold, and never have to remove it for tap to pay.  And no one on the planet does color like H so for leather they are my go to. if I love a particular color, I often buy an SLG in that color as I can’t buy an H bag in every color I love!  My small agenda from them in the same leather is now 9 years old, and looks new still, after 9 years in every handbag I have carried, so they wear like iron but feel heavenly.  HTH.


----------



## DrTr

amoorelv said:


> Headed to Symphony last night. Carried Vintage LV Cannes Black Epi.
> Mono Cosmetic Pouch
> Mono Agenda PM
> Bastia
> Epi Card Case
> Mono 4 Key Holder
> Stasher Pouch
> Vaccination Card
> Symphony Ticket
> View attachment 5250553
> View attachment 5250552
> View attachment 5250553


Wow, your beauty holds a ton!


----------



## DrTr

Love_N_Lune said:


> I can see Alma BB getting a bum rap on what it fits. I used to carry a wider cosmetic bag but downsized to a smaller cosmetic bag that fits basic needs including a YSL compact. Not shown, my iPhone 11 and sunnies in a soft pouch also fit.
> View attachment 5240118


The Alma BB holds a ton!  Thanks for sharing. I love mine - it holds about the same as the speedy 20 that also holds a ton.


----------



## miumiu2046

DrTr said:


> The darker one, Calvi card holder in Rose Poupre Mysore leather, the Mauve Sylvestre is the Guernesey card holder in Mysore goat leather. The Calvi holds lots of cards and cash, I have several in a rainbow of colors, the Guernesey is a very ingenious one that holds 3 or 4 cards. The thing I love about this one is that I keep my cc under the first fold, and never have to remove it for tap to pay.  And no one on the planet does color like H so for leather they are my go to. if I love a particular color, I often buy an SLG in that color as I can’t buy an H bag in every color I love!  My small agenda from them in the same leather is now 9 years old, and looks new still, after 9 years in every handbag I have carried, so they wear like iron but feel heavenly.  HTH.
> 
> View attachment 5250606
> View attachment 5250607


Thank you for letting me know what they are.  I have never seen the Guernesey card holder before, so will be on the lookout for one the next time I am at Hermes.  Love the pop of colours, they are lovely!


----------



## DrTr

miumiu2046 said:


> Thank you for letting me know what they are.  I have never seen the Guernesey card holder before, so will be on the lookout for one the next time I am at Hermes.  Love the pop of colours, they are lovely!


I hadn’t seen it either until that mauve popped up online one day. That color was much wished for so I grabbed it. Thanks - they have a true rainbow in card holders. I’m hoping you find the perfect one for your small bags


----------



## SillyLaura

Had her first outing yesterday


----------



## surfergrl89

Does anyone have the new loop bag yet? Dying to know what fits! It looks slightly smaller than the celine ava despite the same measurements.


----------



## nannch

amoorelv said:


> Headed to Symphony last night. Carried Vintage LV Cannes Black Epi.
> Mono Cosmetic Pouch
> Mono Agenda PM
> Bastia
> Epi Card Case
> Mono 4 Key Holder
> Stasher Pouch
> Vaccination Card
> Symphony Ticket
> View attachment 5250553
> View attachment 5250552
> View attachment 5250553


How you like the Epi card holder, does it hold up well?


----------



## amoorelv

nannch said:


> How you like the Epi card holder, does it hold up well?


Yes, I love it!!! Very durable, I’ve tossed it into all my bags with little wear or scratches.  I prefer it over my LV mono one and the Chanel Caviar one.


----------



## nannch

amoorelv said:


> Yes, I love it!!! Very durable, I’ve tossed it into all my bags with little wear or scratches.  I prefer it over my LV mono one and the Chanel Caviar one.


Thank you for your respond! This helped me so much deciding. I already ordered one in Noir Epi, but there was a little hole on the leather. I have to do return for store credit and wait for a new one. I was almost change my mind to Reverse Mono or Chanel Caviar. I will wait for the Epi to come back in stock.


----------



## amoorelv

nannch said:


> Thank you for your respond! This helped me so much deciding. I already ordered one in Noir Epi, but there was a little hole on the leather. I have to do return for store credit and wait for a new one. I was almost change my mind to Reverse Mono or Chanel Caviar. I will wait for the Epi to come back in stock.


It looks like we have similar taste  I was torn between Reverse Mono and Mono Brown Card Holder.  Wish I would have just gotten Black EPi first.  I love the patterns of the Epi leather on the handbags❤️ reminds me of moving water.


----------



## nannch

amoorelv said:


> It looks like we have similar taste  I was torn between Reverse Mono and Mono Brown Card Holder. Wish I would have just gotten Black EPi first. I love the patterns of the Epi leather on the handbags❤ reminds me of moving water.


I was not really a fan of Epi. When my mom passed me her Alma BB in Noir Epi, I was hesitating. As time goes by, I started to appreciate Epi leather more and more. It’s so durable and look beautiful as first day! I also feel like Epi leather represents LV heritage, I guess that’s why I love it too


----------



## kcd1695

Work_For_Purse said:


> Cute wallet. where is this come from？？



Thanks! And sorry for taking forever to write back. It’s Alexander McQueen from several years back. It’s held up so well!


----------



## Grande Latte

SillyLaura said:


> Had her first outing yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5254516


Love your chalk pink case!


----------



## boyoverboard

SillyLaura said:


> Had her first outing yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5254516


So cute!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Nano Sppedy holds all essentials!! Easily!! Mini pochette full; car fob, hand sanitizer, cream, pen & note pad, rx, glasses cleaner cloth, receipts. I unzip the MP in the nano, it's like a purse organizer.  Using the MP makes it easy to switch handbags


----------



## lemondln

MmeM124 said:


> Boîte chapeau souple pm @lemondln
> 
> I will say I normally leave the wipes in my car but they do fit. Blue drawstring pouch is sunglasses. You could add more small items to the nooks  and crannies but they would be hard to retrieve. It does fit a mini pochette if you prefer all your stuff in one spot - but that means taking off the phone case. For me I’d prefer to not deal with that and just put small stuff in the slip pocket. My phone is iPhone X
> 
> View attachment 5200511
> View attachment 5200512




wow, Thanks so much for tagging me.  This bag really fits more than It looks and it is so beautiful

I also got mine in Nov    I love it so much. Should have bought it before the price increase(I was crazy about the monogram bumbag before I set my eyes on BCS pm)

Here is mine


----------



## lemondln

balen.girl said:


> I don’t have much today, but I just want to carry my PM. It’s so empty..
> View attachment 5177286
> 
> View attachment 5177287




Do you find it is hard to close the lock when PM is too empty?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> wow, Thanks so much for tagging me.  This bag really fits more than It looks and it is so beautiful
> 
> I also got mine in Nov    I love it so much. Should have bought it before the price increase(I was crazy about the monogram bumbag before I set my eyes on BCS pm)
> 
> Here is mine
> View attachment 5275281


Are those stickers? What kind are they?


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Are those stickers? What kind are they?



Yes, these stickers I bought from coach outlet. When I remove these, the glue still has some residue on the canvas, making it sticky. 
Therefore, I won't put stickers anymore.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Yes, these stickers I bought from coach outlet. When I remove these, the glue still has some residue on the canvas, making it sticky.
> Therefore, I won't put stickers anymore.


Wow you  were brave.  Is it easy to remove the residue?


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow you  were brave.  Is it easy to remove the residue?



I managed to remove the glue 99%, still a tiny bit sticky. But it does not bother me, the canvas is still shiny and beautiful


----------



## balen.girl

lemondln said:


> Do you find it is hard to close the lock when PM is too empty?


Yeeess. That is the main reason why I have love and hate relationship with PM. I have sold and repurchase few times. But this time I will keep mine no matter what. The price increase broke my heart and my wallet. Lol..


----------



## chilipepper_96

lemondln said:


> Do you find it is hard to close the lock when PM is too empty?


Not the OP, but I find the PM hard to close when it’s empty. I think it’s normal and even my SA said it was normal too.


----------



## Louisgyal37

This baby holds quite a bit…


----------



## missconvy

Louisgyal37 said:


> This baby holds quite a bit…
> View attachment 5279580


Lovely items. What’s on your agenda? I think I need one lol


----------



## Louisgyal37

missconvy said:


> Lovely items. What’s on your agenda? I think I need one lol
> Laminated LV tag bookmark from Etsy. Sometimes they have the cutest stuff lol


----------



## Louisgyal37

missconvy said:


> Lovely items. What’s on your agenda? I think I need one lol


Laminated LV tag bookmark from Etsy. Sometimes they have the cutest stuff lol


----------



## missconvy

Louisgyal37 said:


> Laminated LV tag bookmark from Etsy. Sometimes they have the cutest stuff lol


I had a feeling that’s what that was. Cute!


----------



## Farkvam

Chanel flap cardholder, Dior sunnies, handmade keyholder, pochette, and sunglasses case. I generally carry the same things


----------



## KathyN115

Louisgyal37 said:


> This baby holds quite a bit…
> View attachment 5279580


What is this Prada item? Can’t seem to figure it out!


----------



## BooYah

KathyN115 said:


> What is this Prada item? Can’t seem to figure it out!



I believe it’s a Prada tissue holder pouch.
You can place your single Kleenex on-the-go pack inside


----------



## Louisgyal37

KathyN115 said:


> What is this Prada item? Can’t seem to figure it out!


Tissue holder pouch


----------



## lemondln

Testing my BTP kirigami medium pouch, it is small but can fit coin cardholder, lip balm, big car key+house key

Finally, I found the perfect clear vinyl pouch for it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Just received this cutie today! The shape and small size has constraints. But I really love it so I'm keeping her!!! I love the straps.
I've been using my mini pochette lately so I can change bags easily. (I could probably fit more in if I didn't use it. But it does keep everything organized) All this fits in my Nano Speedy.  Thats what I just transferred from.


----------



## KathyN115

BooYah said:


> I believe it’s a Prada tissue holder pouch.
> You can place your single Kleenex on-the-go pack inside
> 
> View attachment 5284532


Awesome thank you. It is so cute!


----------



## KathyN115

Louisgyal37 said:


> Tissue holder pouch


Thank you!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just received this cutie today!
> 
> View attachment 5288200
> View attachment 5288201
> View attachment 5288202


I think I was looking at this bag on one of the online consignment sites. I cannot remember which, but I remember thinking this bag was so cute and I'd never seen it before.

Glad you grabbed it and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Vanlovpurse

My mini pochette. I love it especially when I have to go out for gym with just my gym membership card or when I go to pick my kids from school. I have Chanel card holder having my driving license and credit card, LV key pouch with my keys and various key tags for gym and library, my Hermes Bastia coin purse , Dior lipstick, tacha lip balm.


----------



## MeepMeep67

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I think I was looking at this bag on one of the online consignment sites. I cannot remember which, but I remember thinking this bag was so cute and I'd never seen it before.
> 
> Glad you grabbed it and hope you enjoy it!


Thank you!! This is the new loop it just launched 1/1/22 I think its a remake of a past style


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just received this cutie today! The shape and small size has constraints. But I really love it so I'm keeping her!!! I love the straps.
> I've been using my mini pochette lately so I can change bags easily. (I could probably fit more in if I didn't use it. But it does keep everything organized) All this fits in my Nano Speedy.  Thats what I just transferred from.
> 
> View attachment 5288200
> View attachment 5288201
> View attachment 5288202


Wow this cutie sure holds a lot!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Speedy 20 only has 3 things.
An envelope pochette, a coin card holder,  and a small Kirigami pochette.


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> My Speedy 20 only has 3 things.
> An envelope pochette, a coin card holder,  and a small Kirigami pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294897
> View attachment 5294898


I bet you painted this, huh?


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> I bet you painted this, huh?


Yes I did!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes I did!


I can’t with you. Too talented!! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes I did!


OMG! I was going to ask where u got it! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@missconvy  & @Loriad 
Thank you for being so kind!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> My Speedy 20 only has 3 things.
> An envelope pochette, a coin card holder,  and a small Kirigami pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294897
> View attachment 5294898


You are so talented. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> You are so talented. Beautiful!!!


Thank you MM67!


----------



## rendodan110

What’s in my Black Empriente Montsouris and same things in my Damier ebene neverfull MM
LV zippy Wallet, LV  Empriente key case, pouch that came with my Neverfull with random things ie lipstick, mirror, charging cable for work phone etc, Ray ban stories prescription sunglasses, iPad mini 6, ear pods, air tag, purse clip, pepper spray, “last tissue” tissue pack, hand sanitizer and mask in silicon case, Aimee Kestenberg business card case, mag safe charger block, Coach bottle opener in T. rex case.
Not shown my iPhone 12 Pro, iPhone 8+ work phone, my purse holster.


----------



## rendodan110

mrsinsyder said:


> Tortillas obviously.
> 
> View attachment 4531100


Delicious


----------



## boyoverboard

Sunshine mama said:


> My Speedy 20 only has 3 things.
> An envelope pochette, a coin card holder,  and a small Kirigami pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294897
> View attachment 5294898


Love the pouch with the roses, so cool that you painted it. I thought it was LV for a second!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> Tortillas obviously.
> 
> View attachment 4531100


I want a bag with tortillas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

boyoverboard said:


> Love the pouch with the roses, so cool that you painted it. I thought it was LV for a second!


Thank you!


----------



## Grande Latte

rendodan110 said:


> What’s in my Black Empriente Montsouris and same things in my Damier ebene neverfull MM
> LV zippy Wallet, LV  Empriente key case, pouch that came with my Neverfull with random things ie lipstick, mirror, charging cable for work phone etc, Ray ban stories prescription sunglasses, iPad mini 6, ear pods, air tag, purse clip, pepper spray, “last tissue” tissue pack, hand sanitizer and mask in silicon case, Aimee Kestenberg business card case, mag safe charger block, Coach bottle opener in T. rex case.
> Not shown my iPhone 12 Pro, iPhone 8+ work phone, my purse holster.
> View attachment 5297420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297424



I love your Montsouris. I still haven't pulled the trigger on this bag. Arghhh....


----------



## rendodan110

Grande Latte said:


> I love your Montsouris. I still haven't pulled the trigger on this bag. Arghhh....


I really love it. Perfect grab and go bag


----------



## lemondln

chilipepper_96 said:


> Not the OP, but I find the PM hard to close when it’s empty. I think it’s normal and even my SA said it was normal too.




I found a way to make PM easy to close even when it is "empty":  Just put some stuff in the front pocket, even leave middle compartment empty, still no issue to close


----------



## goodcrush

Sunshine mama said:


> My Speedy 20 only has 3 things.
> An envelope pochette, a coin card holder,  and a small Kirigami pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294897
> View attachment 5294898




Love! What’s in the smallest kirigami?


----------



## Sunshine mama

goodcrush said:


> Love! What’s in the smallest kirigami?


Thank you. 
A few bills, a few alcohol wipes,  and a keyfob.


----------



## HeartHermes

sunshine2021 said:


> View attachment 5230108
> 
> View attachment 5230109
> 
> the GM fits one 8 lbs cat comfortably…probably not two cats as they were fighting who gets to stay inside


OMG, I love this sooo much!


----------



## THE_Lena

merekat703 said:


> PSM holds so much!
> 
> View attachment 5230912


I love your Stitch coin purse!


----------



## lemondln

BTP kirigami today

iphone XR(taking picture) in the slip pocket, coach card holder, key pouch as catchall(6 bandadges, 6 alcohal wipes, lip balm, nail cutter), car and house keys

It can fit more, but I only carry these things.

P.s. using the chain on the winter jacket is easier than summer clothes


----------



## lemondln

Testing my key pouch and kirigami small pouch

they both fit all my essentials, but the key pouch fits more and easier. Kirigami small pouch is bulkier and cutter.


----------



## vastare

Inside my brand spankin new PM.....
Rosalie coin purse
6 ring key holder
Mini Pochette DE
Hermes coin purse
Reading glasses
Airpods
Swavroski pen
Cliff bar
Mask


----------



## Bumbles

vastare said:


> Inside my brand spankin new PM.....
> Rosalie coin purse
> 6 ring key holder
> Mini Pochette DE
> Hermes coin purse
> Reading glasses
> Airpods
> Swavroski pen
> Cliff bar
> Mask


Wow, it packs a punch! Is it heavy when you put everything in? And I’m gathering there is room for more right?


----------



## vastare

Bumbles said:


> Wow, it packs a punch! Is it heavy when you put everything in? And I’m gathering there is room for more right?


Not at all. It really fits a lot and I have Empriente and Canvas. Canvas lighter than leather. My hands down favorite bag of all bags across all brands


----------



## HeartHermes

Love seeing what everyone is carrying in their beautiful LV bags! This is what I normally carry through spring and summer. Happy Spring! 

Pochette Metis, Monogram Empreinte, Beige Rose & Creme
Mini Pochette Metis (2016)
4-Ring Key Holder 
Key Pouch
Tiffany & Co. Card Holder/Wallet
Hermes Perfume Atomizer
House of Sillage 'Whispers of Truth' Bow Lipstick


----------



## lemondln

HeartHermes said:


> Love seeing what everyone is carrying in their beautiful LV bags! This is what I normally carry through spring and summer. Happy Spring!
> 
> Pochette Metis, Monogram Empreinte, Beige Rose & Creme
> Mini Pochette Metis (2016)
> 4-Ring Key Holder
> Key Pouch
> Tiffany & Co. Card Holder/Wallet
> Hermes Perfume Atomizer
> House of Sillage 'Whispers of Truth' Bow Lipstick
> 
> View attachment 5356869



Your color block PM is so pretty   That pink bow!!! I love it

I love everything in your pic


----------



## HeartHermes

lemondln said:


> Your color block PM is so pretty   That pink bow!!! I love it
> 
> I love everything in your pic



Thanks so much!


----------



## HeartHermes

HeartHermes said:


> Love seeing what everyone is carrying in their beautiful LV bags! This is what I normally carry through spring and summer. Happy Spring!
> 
> Pochette Metis, Monogram Empreinte, Beige Rose & Creme
> Mini Pochette Metis (2016)
> 4-Ring Key Holder
> Key Pouch
> Tiffany & Co. Card Holder/Wallet
> Hermes Perfume Atomizer
> House of Sillage 'Whispers of Truth' Bow Lipstick
> 
> View attachment 5356869


Correction: I think the bow lipstick case is Whispers of Admiration. I have the Whispers of Truth bow case too and forget which is which. I just noticed some of their bow cases are on sale 1/2 off right now at the website. (Not affiliated with them in any way--just sharing.)


----------



## lipsticklatitude

Beat-up Speedy 30 goes to work:




Contigo coffee mug
Split keyboard that I take back & forth 
Roka sunnies
Kate Spade card holder
Headphones
Lip stuffs
Random cosmetic pouch with tissues, nail file, lotion, etc (thinking of replacing this with the LV cosmetic pouch)


----------



## Work_For_Purse

HeartHermes said:


> Love seeing what everyone is carrying in their beautiful LV bags! This is what I normally carry through spring and summer. Happy Spring!
> 
> Pochette Metis, Monogram Empreinte, Beige Rose & Creme
> Mini Pochette Metis (2016)
> 4-Ring Key Holder
> Key Pouch
> Tiffany & Co. Card Holder/Wallet
> Hermes Perfume Atomizer
> House of Sillage 'Whispers of Truth' Bow Lipstick
> 
> View attachment 5356869



thank you for letting me know about this lipstick so cute!  i had to buy it.


----------



## HeartHermes

Work_For_Purse said:


> thank you for letting me know about this lipstick so cute!  i had to buy it.


So glad you like it! They are like little works of art and so addictive to collect!  Fortunately, they do occasionally go on sale. They recently had a sale and I added the mint green one to my collection.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

HeartHermes said:


> So glad you like it! They are like little works of art and so addictive to collect!  Fortunately, they do occasionally go on sale. They recently had a sale and I added the mint green one to my collection.


I bought  this!  cant wait to receive it!!


----------



## Namwan-

Inside my NeoNoe, I have an organizer, my 13 inch MacBook, iPad mini, AirPods, a water bottle, wallet and key pouch.


----------



## HeartHermes

Work_For_Purse said:


> I bought  this!  cant wait to receive it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379058


Beautiful! I love that one!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Namwan- said:


> Inside my NeoNoe, I have an organizer, my 13 inch MacBook, iPad mini, AirPods, a water bottle, wallet and key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5379211


I love that everything is pink!


----------



## bagsamplified

Namwan- said:


> Inside my NeoNoe, I have an organizer, my 13 inch MacBook, iPad mini, AirPods, a water bottle, wallet and key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5379211


Sooo pretty! How heavy is this on your shoulder with all of that? I find even Macbook Airs are heavy on the shoulder but that's just me


----------



## Namwan-

bagsamplified said:


> Sooo pretty! How heavy is this on your shoulder with all of that? I find even Macbook Airs are heavy on the shoulder but that's just me



It’s quite heavy, but lighter than leather bags


----------



## GJ*

lots of dog stuff.  drinking bowl, water bottle, blanket, my sarah wallet and cosmetic pouch


----------



## Work_For_Purse

HeartHermes said:


> Beautiful! I love that one!


 
i cannot explain how beautiful it is in person  Great purchase


----------



## Moxisox

PA in DA with my Favorite MM strap, Felicie insert pouch, YSL uptown cardholder, and mini hand sani.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Only thing that fits into this tight ass small space of my felicie is my card holder, iPhone XR and key fob. Perfect going to market bag. 
btw: the bag is navy not black 









	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is the link for my strap. I replaced it with this strap because the gold chain strap that came with it made this bag extra heavy.

www.etsy.com/listing/702434168


----------



## HandbagLover1983

I use a Coach Wristlet as a wallet and I have an extra pouch from a planner company called Simply Gilded and my organizer is from Amazon.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

The inside of my classic Speedy 40. I love how spacious it is.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Inside my Nice Nano.


----------



## melovepurse

Inside my Speedy 20 black/pink/white! For such a tiny bag, it really can hold quite a bit. I just love this bag so much ❤️  Please excuse dirty table…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mid Century Gal said:


> The inside of my classic Speedy 40. I love how spacious it is.
> 
> View attachment 5399282
> View attachment 5399283
> View attachment 5399284


Love the charm! And your patina is gorgeous.
And your bag and mine are complete opposites in size, isn't it?


----------



## GrippySocks

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Speedy 20 black/pink/white! For such a tiny bag, it really can hold quite a bit. I just love this bag so much ❤  Please excuse dirty table…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401829
> View attachment 5401831
> View attachment 5401830


That speedy is on my wish list and I want that phone case SO BAD but they don't make it for my phone


----------



## boyoverboard

Mid Century Gal said:


> The inside of my classic Speedy 40. I love how spacious it is.
> 
> View attachment 5399282
> View attachment 5399283
> View attachment 5399284


Love it. I love my Speedy 40 too, though I don’t use it often enough. Looks great with the charm!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Inside my Nice Nano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401329





melovepurse said:


> Inside my Speedy 20 black/pink/white! For such a tiny bag, it really can hold quite a bit. I just love this bag so much ❤  Please excuse dirty table…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401829
> View attachment 5401831
> View attachment 5401830


Love both your bags and I’m cracking up because even the smallest of bags can fit so much - like clowns popping out of a tiny car


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the charm! And your patina is gorgeous.
> And your bag and mine are complete opposites in size, isn't it?


Thank you!

The patina is practically new. I recently had the vachetta replaced on this old 1998 bag, so now it looks brand new. I'm so glad I did it.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

boyoverboard said:


> Love it. I love my Speedy 40 too, though I don’t use it often enough. Looks great with the charm!


Thank you! I love it. I use it everyday for work. I've always been a sucker for bigger bags, so I guess it just works for me.


----------



## Grande Latte

melovepurse said:


> Inside my Speedy 20 black/pink/white! For such a tiny bag, it really can hold quite a bit. I just love this bag so much ❤  Please excuse dirty table…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401829
> View attachment 5401831
> View attachment 5401830


Wow. Love your photos. Love all your items. The colors are so cohesive!


----------



## Roxannek

Out to dinner in a little while and this is all I need A couple of cards, some hair clippies, a tiny compact, a lipstick and gloss.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Out to dinner in a little while and this is all I need A couple of cards, some hair clippies, a tiny compact, a lipstick and gloss.
> View attachment 5408575
> View attachment 5408576


Love love love!!!   
That's one HUGE bag isn't it??


----------



## Roxannek

Sunshine mama said:


> Love love love!!!
> That's one HUGE bag isn't it??


Yes. Hehe! My little baby.


----------



## Bumbles

Roxannek said:


> Out to dinner in a little while and this is all I need A couple of cards, some hair clippies, a tiny compact, a lipstick and gloss.
> View attachment 5408575
> View attachment 5408576


I love your micro Métis and how you wear and style it. It should definitely be the ambassador for it!!!


----------



## Aaalicia

Roxannek said:


> Out to dinner in a little while and this is all I need A couple of cards, some hair clippies, a tiny compact, a lipstick and gloss.
> View attachment 5408575
> View attachment 5408576



I love your bag!! Perfect LV imo


----------



## Iamminda

Since @Roxannek posted a WIMB for her darling pink Micro PM above, I thought it would be fun for comparison to show a WIMB for my regular size pink PM


----------



## bagsamplified

Iamminda said:


> Since @Roxannek posted a WIMB for her darling pink Micro PM above, I thought it would be fun for comparison to show a WIMB for my regular size pink PM
> 
> View attachment 5418823
> View attachment 5418824


You have a great collection! Love these colours , with your ZCP and ?felicie (I'm new to lv!)


----------



## Iamminda

bagsamplified said:


> You have a great collection! Love these colours , with your ZCP and ?felicie (I'm new to lv!)



Thank you.  The black/blue piece is a mini pochette (2016).


----------



## Roxannek

Iamminda said:


> Since @Roxannek posted a WIMB for her darling pink Micro PM above, I thought it would be fun for comparison to show a WIMB for my regular size pink PM
> 
> View attachment 5418823
> View attachment 5418824


Oh my! Yes the regular size holds lots more goodies! I love your pink PM and your blue items


----------



## Yuki85

Mid Century Gal said:


> The inside of my classic Speedy 40. I love how spacious it is.
> 
> View attachment 5399282
> View attachment 5399283
> View attachment 5399284


Finally a big bag!! Love big bags and your speedy looks just amazing


----------



## Cinnamon718

I just love this bag for summer. Such a great purchase. Pure coincidence that all my accessories match.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Iamminda said:


> Since @Roxannek posted a WIMB for her darling pink Micro PM above, I thought it would be fun for comparison to show a WIMB for my regular size pink PM
> 
> View attachment 5418823
> View attachment 5418824



You must be putting a mind trick on me.  I cannot put all that in my PM!


----------



## GJ*

today my neverfull gm is full of dog stuff, ready for a day at the ophthalmologist.  my moleskin dog journal (which is now twice as thick because of the additionally glued-in pages for the medical documentation, a dog blanket, a cooling blanket, water, drinking bowl, sunglasses, wallet, cosnetic pouch and key case.


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> today my neverfull gm is full of dog stuff, ready for a day at the ophthalmologist.  my moleskin dog journal (which is now twice as thick because of the additionally glued-in pages for the medical documentation, a dog blanket, a cooling blanket, water, drinking bowl, sunglasses, wallet, cosnetic pouch and key case.
> View attachment 5588291


I adore NFs!! It’s like clowns popping out of a clown car - you can just get more and more in when needed!


----------



## tolliv

Pop Art Suzy said:


> The inside of my classic Speedy 40. I love how spacious it is.
> 
> View attachment 5399282
> View attachment 5399283
> View attachment 5399284


I miss my Speedy 40. I let my daughter talk me into giving it to her. Oh well, what are parents for?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Reviving this thread that I like a lot! 
Taking my Alma BB in DE with a set of matching DE SLGs out for a Christmas celebration :
- cardholder with cards and cash
- mini pochette with cosmetics
- keep it bracelet (one of my favorites that I use a lot) with dust bag
- tissues
- Chanel tinted lip balm
- double faces pocket mirror
- key pouch with keys
- my favorite hand cream


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Reviving this thread that I like a lot!
> Taking my Alma BB in DE with a set of matching DE SLGs out for a Christmas celebration :
> - cardholder with cards and cash
> - mini pochette with cosmetics
> - keep it bracelet (one of my favorites that I use a lot) with dust bag
> - tissues
> - Chanel tinted lip balm
> - double faces pocket mirror
> - key pouch with keys
> - my favorite hand cream
> View attachment 5677609


Do you know the compact measurements to fit into the mini Pochette?  I keep a YSL pressed powder and wondering if it would fit the MP.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Reviving this thread that I like a lot!
> Taking my Alma BB in DE with a set of matching DE SLGs out for a Christmas celebration :
> - cardholder with cards and cash
> - mini pochette with cosmetics
> - keep it bracelet (one of my favorites that I use a lot) with dust bag
> - tissues
> - Chanel tinted lip balm
> - double faces pocket mirror
> - key pouch with keys
> - my favorite hand cream
> View attachment 5677609


So darn cute!
What a wonderful way to celebrate Christmas.  All matchy  matchy with DE!!


----------

